# Onkyo HT-S6100



## 46XBR4Owner

Update: 8/20/08

*Information:*

Link to Onkyo HT-S6100 Information From Onkyo Website 

*Stamping the Onkyo Trademark on High-Def Entertainment with Superior A/V Processing and iPod Connectivity*


The launch of the HT-S6100 marks another milestone for Onkyo: the company’s first receiver/speaker package to simultaneously handle 1080p video and bit-for-bit audio processing.The HT-S6100 anchors your home theater by integrating the full potential of high-definition media (think Blu-ray Disc) and high-definition displays.With an HDMI™ platform as good as it gets (integrating up to four sources), you have every reason to be impressed. But the HT-S6100 is also going to take analog sources (from component video, S-video and composite video) and upscale them to HD-friendly 1080i resolution for HDMI output. Featuring some valuable options—single-cable dock connectivity for iPod, Audyssey room acoustic correction technologies, and integrated control with other leading brand-name devices—this receiver/speaker package puts the emphasis on value for money.
*Special Features*

HDMI v1.3a Repeater (4 inputs, 1080P compatible)
1080i Upscaling powered by Faroudja DCDi Edge
TrueHD, DTS-HD Decoding
Slim, wall mountable 7.1 speaker system with 290W powered subwoofer
*Pictures:*






























*DOWNLOAD OWNER'S MANUAL:* http://63.148.251.135/redirect_servi...T-S6100_En.pdf 

*PRICING:*

Suggested Retail Price: $699

Lowest Street Price as of 8/18/08: $529 (+$30 Fuel Surcharge + Free Shipping) at www.us-appliance.com (Mods, if I'm not suppose to post links to vendors, please let me know) - NOT IN STOCK

Amazon.com (sold by Vanns) currently has it in stock for $649 + free shipping. No tax I believe.

*CircuitCity.com has it for $599 and has a coupon for 10% off for purchases over $249 + Free Shipping. You will have to pay sales tax based on your location.*
*REVIEWS:*

Link To CNET Review 

There aren't really any good reviews out there yet. Let me know if you find any.

*FAQ:*

(1) What is the difference between the HT-S6100 vs. HT-S7100?

The HT-S7100 has everything the HT-S6100 has and also the following:

- 1 Pair AS-140 Speaker Stands Included

- Sirius Ready

- A/V capable DS-A1XP Ipod dock (6100 only has the audio DS-A1L Ipod Dock)


There is a $100 SRP Price Difference


(2) This HTiB includes the HT-R667 receiver, is it similar to the TX-SR606 receiver?


- They seem very similar. I am still researching the differences. Anyone please chime in.

*Suggested Enhancements/Mods:*

(1) The included speaker wire is a thin gauge and meant for short wire runs. Many members are upgrading their speaker wire to the 14-16 AWG so quality would not degrade in longer runs. If you are planning to upgrade the subwoofer cable for longer runs, you will need RG6 (18AWG) or RG59 (22AWG) RCA Cable.

Here is a extremely useful website that is widely accepted among experts in this forums:
http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm 
(2) Another item to purchase would be banana plugs. It provides for a clean install and also prevents cross termination of stray strands that can overload the system. You will need 7 pairs for this HTiB.


(3) Which speaker stands should I buy?


- Several members have purchased the Sanus brand speaker stands. One member recommends the Sanus HTB3. I personally have purchased the Sanus Hover HF1B. You can obviously also go for the Onkyo brand speaker stands.

- The front and center speaker weighs 4 lbs each. The surround speakers weighs 2.9 lbs each. Make sure you purchase stands that will support the weight of these speakers.


----------



## Green Chemist

Wow... Onkyo.com doesn't even have a suggested retail price yet.


$0.00 - I'll take it!










It looks like it uses a 667 receiver, which looks to be the same as the 606 with the exception of more wattage: 90W/Ch vs. 130W/Ch. I don't know if I'd believe the 130W/channel statement, but it looks real good.


As far as the speakers go, I've got an HT-SR800, and I'm a big fan of the much larger L/C/R speakers. The speakers on this system seem small in comparison. Though that will help with the WAF.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner

Amazon has it for $699 but does not ship for 7-9 weeks


----------



## alleyez69onme

Hrmm. I just bought the S5100 a week ago. I'm wondering if I should take it back and wait for the S6100. Looks like a great system, gotta see the price now.


----------



## Mike415

I was checking out the 5100, but I see the 6100 is coming out







. Does this seem like its going to be a good purchase?


ETA anyone? It has to take a regular cable line right? (Coax?)


----------



## sr20rocket

I have been looking to put together a home theatre set up and I have always loved the Onkyo components I have had in the past.


I wanted something that would do Dolby decoding through HDMI though and I don't think any of the other HTIB's that onkyo makes would do it that were in my price range.


If you want to believe a cached google website you may be able to see the price.


Got to google

Search for: Onkyo s6100

about the 7th link down is a link to shoponkyo.com

Click on the little blue cached link and it will pull up the shoponkyo website with a price listed....


I can only hope that that price is correct. If it is, I will be one of the first to jump on that bandwagon.


Rick


----------



## stub

what about the S5100 alleyez? sound good? receiver work good with the hdmi inputs....u can get one of those on fleabay new and shipped for $420, + with the MS Live 20% deal going on right now that takes it down to the $350 range.....


----------



## blackbird2150

Problem with the 5100 is it doesn't decode the Dobly TrueHd or DTS-hd.


----------



## stub

True but if you using a PS3 for your dvd/bluray it will decode TrueHD & DTS-MA so as long as the receiver can process LPCM your good to go. (& HDMI 1.1 or up)


----------



## blackbird2150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stub* /forum/post/14333969
> 
> 
> True but if you using a PS3 for your dvd/bluray it will decode TrueHD & DTS-MA so as long as the receiver can process LPCM your good to go. (& HDMI 1.1 or up)



According to crutchfield:

1080p-compatible HDMI digital video switching (3 in, 1 out) pass-through only (a separate cable connection is required for audio)


So if it is pass through, doesn't that mean it can't decode LPCM because it would require an optical cable...?


----------



## umr

I worked on an Onkyo system with these speakers yesterday. The speaker cabinet in this design has a very anoying resonance at about 1kHz and the tweater was way too loud and non-linear. I would look at Yamaha. I have had much better results with their HTIB units.


----------



## blackbird2150

If you can recommend a yamaha that does HD decoding at 7.1 speakers at a reasonable price i'm all ears. I'm all ears for all suggestions, at this point. i really don't want to get the Sony ss2300


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackbird2150* /forum/post/14335086
> 
> 
> If you can recommend a yamaha that does HD decoding at 7.1 speakers at a reasonable price i'm all ears. I'm all ears for all suggestions, at this point. i really don't want to get the Sony ss2300



At this price point I would not waste my time with 7.1. Focus on the best speakers in a 5.1 system with reasonable power. I work on systems costing upward of $250,000 to HTIB for audio and 7.1 is not something I find differentiates the best from the rest.


Decoding the new HD formats is a very minor factor as well. Blu-Ray using SPDIF or Toslink is 99.9% of what the loss less systems offer.


The most important factors for audio are...


- Quality Speakers

- Speaker Location

- Adequate Power

- Accurate Processing

- Accurate System Setup

- Proper Connection Type

- Good Sources

- Reasonable Room Acoustics


----------



## blackbird2150

So if you had to recommend a system for a college student that has a 1080p 42" tv (brand new), that uses ps3, htpc, hd tv, and had around a 600$ budget what would you say?

I was considering the yamaha rx-663 (i think thats the model) and then pushing my budget to get the polkrm6750 5.1 set.

Thoughts?


Edit: and eventually when i could afford another 150 bucks or so, getting 2 more speakers.


----------



## umr

I would not buy Yamaha if you are going with separates. They have some bugs with HDMI video clipping and 7.1 surround processing. I guess you still don't believe me about 7.1. If it was me I would save some money and get better speakers for your 5.1 system and bag 7.1 entirely.


I would look at an Onkyo TX-SR606 receiver and speakers from HSU at the low price end like these. Ascend makes very good low cost speakers, but it sounds like they are too expensive for your budget. HSU is what I would look at for the lowest cost speakers that sound reasonably good.

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/performance1.html 

http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/enthusiast1.html 

http://www.ascendacoustics.com/


----------



## blackbird2150

I was more considering the upgrade to 7.1 to be long term and maybe (probably) not even on this setup. Sorry if i didn't make that clear or if my edit was poorly worded


I had also considered getting the onkyo that you had suggested.

Hrmm... yeah those speaker sets are a little out of my price range.


----------



## umr

Here is another system that would be great if you can afford it.

http://www.crystalaudiovideo.com/ and go to the TX-T12 system for $999


----------



## blackbird2150

Yeah, those are too far outside my price range.

Is there an HTiB you might recommend by any chance?

and, do you just consider the polk set to be of poor quality, for $250?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackbird2150* /forum/post/14335658
> 
> 
> Yeah, those are too far outside my price range.
> 
> Is there an HTiB you might recommend by any chance?
> 
> and, do you just consider the polk set to be of poor quality, for $250?



As I originally said I would look at Yamaha HTIB. This is one I would consider or you can move up in the YHT line.

http://www.audioholics.com/reviews/htib/yamaha-yht-380 


At $250 those polks are not going to compete with the Yamaha HTIB system.


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> True but if you using a PS3 for your dvd/bluray it will decode TrueHD & DTS-MA so as long as the receiver can process LPCM your good to go. (& HDMI 1.1 or up)





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blackbird2150* /forum/post/14334564
> 
> 
> According to crutchfield:
> 
> 1080p-compatible HDMI digital video switching (3 in, 1 out) — pass-through only (a separate cable connection is required for audio)
> 
> 
> So if it is pass through, *doesn't that mean it can't decode LPCM because it would require an optical cable...?*



The S5100 doesn't handle any audio over HDMI period. It doesn't matter what the PS3 can or can't do.


May want to look at the 5.1 Sony HT-7200DH (1.3a HDMI, 3 in, 1 out). Using HDMI, it handles legacy DD and DTS AND it also handles lossless PCM decoded in the PS3 from TrueHD and DTS-MA on Blu-ray discs.


----------



## Mike415

So can anyone recommend another unit that will outperform this in the same price range?










Right now its just the Sony 7200


----------



## HoustonPerson

umr, Jeff.


What has been your experience with wireless surround speakers? Good Bad etc.? Do you think they are perfected now........or is it still a few years away?


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HoustonPerson* /forum/post/14343455
> 
> 
> umr, Jeff.
> 
> 
> What has been your experience with wireless surround speakers? Good Bad etc.? Do you think they are perfected now........or is it still a few years away?



I have worked with a Sony IR system that worked fine, but I have not worked with any RF systems. RF has been plauged with interference issues in the past. Crystal Audio has one that supposedly fixed this problem, but it has not been released yet.


----------



## VinnieVol

Onkyo posted a press release on the 6100 and 7100 yesterday..

http://www.onkyousa.com/press_releases.cfm?id=144 


It says the 6100 is shipping now, but I'm not seeing anywhere.. perhaps this means "shipping to retailers now", yes? No matter, I want this system! Looks like the perfect solution for me.


----------



## sr20rocket

Well, J&R has it on pre-order for MSRP right now. I am not sure I want to bother calling them for an expected delivery date though.


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sr20rocket* /forum/post/14349969
> 
> 
> Well, J&R has it on pre-order for MSRP right now. I am not sure I want to bother calling them for an expected delivery date though.



Well I was just pumped to get some different google returns for it this morning.









I hope this means we're getting close.. I need to have this puppy hooked up before football season kicks off!


----------



## HoustonPerson

I am def sold on the Master HD sound and the DTS HD sound and will not give that up. Also, all the new "final specs" for BluRay are cool too, apparently playing anything you stick in the tray. Those are things I really like about the Panasonic SC-BT100.


What I don't like is the wireless rear speaker "white noise", that is much worse on the right rear (almost none on the left rear).


I have finally figured out the white noise is generated internally, inside the main box. If all inputs are off, even the internal ones there is no excess noise, if you turn "any" input you get noise, even just plain CD's or DVD/BluRay. You can even at times hear the little cooling fan clicking in the right rear speaker. So there is no question there is some internal EMI/RFI leakage or lack of shielding on the inside of the main box. It makes even more noise with "toslink" input, from the Panasonic 800U. What I don't know, is if this is just a single bad unit, or a QA design flaw?


At this point I am just going to replace it with another, and if that does not work, then get the BD50 player (3rd generation BluRay like this one), and then perhaps this Onkyo HTS6100.


Problem is Jeff (umr) says the speakers are not up to snuff...........and there is the problem? I trust Jeff, cause he is a Genius on all this stuff, and he knows it far better than most.


5.1 is all I need (really do not want the 7.1), and could really use 3 toslink inputs (I do not need the HDMI ports, my TV has 4 ports already).


MudFlipper, you think they would make stuff you could just plug in and it work!


----------



## andydumi

I got the 908 package last year. It had the same speakers looks like and the 605 receiver.


I have none of the issues outlined in this thread concerning the speakers. No white noise, no reverb... Sure they are not the most powerful speakers in existence, but for a HTIB, they actually work quite well.


I do have a question on the receiver here, the 667, is it essentially a re-badged 606?


----------



## 46XBR4Owner

Here is what I gather:


(1) Ipod dock difference

(2) 7100 is Sirius Ready

(3) 7100 include stands?


Did I miss anything? Is this worth the $100 difference and the wait for the 7100?


----------



## jk1234

wait so overall is it better to wait for the S6100 or just get the S5100?


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jk1234* /forum/post/14352572
> 
> 
> wait so overall is it better to wait for the S6100 or just get the S5100?



depends on how important hdmi is to you..


the 5100 is pass through, whereas the 6100 is a repeater.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner

s6100 is already out, s7100 next month


----------



## alleyez69onme

So the 6100 is 200 more than the 5100, does not include an ipod dock, only big difference is the hdmi repeater vs. hdmi pass through??? I don't justify the hdmi audio costing 200.


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14352851
> 
> 
> s6100 is already out, s7100 next month




"already out".. but I can't it at any online retailer..


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/14354359
> 
> 
> "already out".. but I can't it at any online retailer..



Ummm...

http://shoponkyo.com/detail.cfm?prod...il=1&ext_war=1


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alleyez69onme* /forum/post/14353858
> 
> 
> So the 6100 is 200 more than the 5100, does not include an ipod dock, only big difference is the hdmi repeater vs. hdmi pass through??? I don't justify the hdmi audio costing 200.



6100 does come with ipod dock but audio only


7100 ipod dock is video + audio


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14354605
> 
> 
> Ummm...
> 
> http://shoponkyo.com/detail.cfm?prod...il=1&ext_war=1



cool.. didn't notice that one. thx


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/14354926
> 
> 
> cool.. didn't notice that one. thx



No prob. Make sure you sign up for ClubOnkyo (its free) and you get $10 off.


Also you think its worth waiting for the 7100 for the audio/video ipod dock, sirius, and speaker stands for $100?


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14354944
> 
> 
> No prob. Make sure you sign up for ClubOnkyo (its free) and you get $10 off.
> 
> 
> Also you think its worth waiting for the 7100 for the audio/video ipod dock, sirius, and speaker stands for $100?



Thx for the $10 tip










For me personally, it's not worth waiting for. The 6100 does exactly what I need... I don't have an ipod nor do I plan on getting one, and I plan on mounting my speakers on the walls with brackets anyway so I don't even want stands. The only thing that I might use is the sirius functionality.. but that alone isn't worth $100... but I'm sure the 7100 just might be the right solution for some ppl. It's just a matter of what you need..


----------



## rexb610

so is the 6100 the new SP908? or is it better (606/667 receiver) with more HDMI inputs.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/14359539
> 
> 
> so is the 6100 the new SP908? or is it better (606/667 receiver) with more HDMI inputs.



It is a newer receiver (606 variant) but no DVD player. I would go for the new one if I still had the choice. But the 908 is a great system.


----------



## mikeyraw

this might be a dumb question, but this is all new to me, the 6100 and 7100 upscale to 1080i, but if your tv is already 1080p it wont downgrade the connection to 1080i right?


----------



## mikeyraw

and also, does this system play your ipod through all the speakers or just the front


----------



## ewto16

I've had some other people on a different forum tell me that the speakers that come with these Onkyo HTIB systems suck. Is that true?


Most people are suggesting I get a cheap/decent receiver and better speakers.


----------



## alleyez69onme

Mikey, Yes if the reciever only outputs up to 1080i, that is all your tv will display on that input. Most if not all tv's will display at 1080i if they are able to display at 1080p. Also, Yes the system will play your ipod through ALL 7 speakers, if you choose the right mode. My 5100 system plays on all 7 speakers but only on some modes. It also plays all 7 speakers on other inputs such as radio, games, movies, but it is not "technically" true hd sound.


Ewto, these speakers definitely do not suck compared to many other HTIB systems. I have them in a decent sized room and they are very loud and clear. The reciever also has a wide range of tuning selections that will obviously allow you to turn up your center or surround speakers, along with many different bass options. Hope this helps.


----------



## rexb610

Wow, this is definitely the system i'll be getting. I was dead set on the SP908 before i saw this. thanks!


----------



## 46XBR4Owner

I really want to pick up the 6100/7100 but they are currently selling at MSRP at www.shoponkyo.com . Do the other internet sites usually sell under MSRP on new products or will it take time for prices to come down on these? For example, retail on 5100 is $599 but you can easily pick one up for a little over $400.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14363770
> 
> 
> I really want to pick up the 6100/7100 but they are currently selling at MSRP at www.shoponkyo.com . Do the other internet sites usually sell under MSRP on new products or will it take time for prices to come down on these? For example, retail on 5100 is $599 but you can easily pick one up for a little over $400.



Amazon will very likely have them below MSRP once its in stock.


----------



## PatEllis15

I too was eyeballing the 5100...


So, help out the uninformed:


Pass-Through Vs. Repeater? Repeater just lets me strengthen the signal from a source that might be to far away from teh Source to the receiver to the TV?



Not necessarily connected to these specific units, but if I go from "Signal" to Recevier to T.V. via HDMI, does the Receiver actually have to be turned on for the signal (+ sound) to arrive at the T.V.? I don't think I'll be using the receiver all the time (particularly when the kids are playing minigames on the 360...), but I'd hate to have to run double cables (particularly since most devices have only a single HDMI out...).


Also, does the 6100 have LPCM?



Thanks in advance!


Pat E


----------



## samsurd2

Pass through vs repeater:

In its simplest form, a "pass through" receiver sends the video and audio from an HDMI source connected to it straight through to the TV. Audio is NOT processed by the receiver so if you want surround sound (DUH) you have to connect the source to the receiver with a separate digital audio cable (coax or optical).


Likewise, in its simplest form, a "repeater" receiver can process process the audio from an HDMI source connected to it so that a separate digital audio cable is not required.


----------



## HoustonPerson

I am looking at the HT-S6100 very closely.


Most importantly the Optical Digital In (toslink).


I would assume that you can send the receiver toslink Dolby HD and DTS HD via toslink, and it will be able to process it correctly, Without ANY HDMI input attached?


Does anyone know enough about Onkyo AVR's to know if they are cabable of that?


----------



## Jim Shaffer

You have to send the HD audio via HDMI. Even though an optical cable has monstrous bandwidth, the toslink standard wasn't designed for it.


----------



## HoustonPerson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Shaffer* /forum/post/14373983
> 
> 
> You have to send the HD audio via HDMI. Even though an optical cable has monstrous bandwidth, the toslink standard wasn't designed for it.




I have found that the Panasonic 2008 series plasma (ie., 85U 800/850U and most other HDTVs), will only send out HD audio via toslink, and not HDMI.


The Sony DHG-HDD500 (and similar non HD recorder products) will only send HD Audio out via toslink, and will "only" send out standard stereo via HDMI.


Yes there are several (on the market now) AVR/HTIB that will either pass or repeat Audio HD via HDMI................but getting HD Audio to the AVR/HTIB seems to be the main issue, since most devices only "output" that data via toslink.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HoustonPerson* /forum/post/14376653
> 
> 
> I have found that the Panasonic 2008 series plasma (ie., 85U 800/850U and most other HDTVs), will only send out HD audio via toslink, and not HDMI.
> 
> 
> The Sony DHG-HDD500 (and similar non HD recorder products) will only send HD Audio out via toslink, and will "only" send out standard stereo via HDMI.
> 
> 
> Yes there are several (on the market now) AVR/HTIB that will either pass or repeat Audio HD via HDMI................but getting HD Audio to the AVR/HTIB seems to be the main issue, since most devices only "output" that data via toslink.



Your TV decodes HD audio? I was under the impression TrueHD and DTSHD were not encoded into any TV program that a TV may decode.


----------



## HoustonPerson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/14383862
> 
> 
> Your TV decodes HD audio? I was under the impression TrueHD and DTSHD were not encoded into any TV program that a TV may decode.



I know that what ever it is? It is locked up so I can't change the sound field. Many of our HD stations "lock it up" so you cannot change to Neo6 or Dolby Plus etc........and yet those same HD stations (that lock up the controls) do produce 5.1 sound.........Other stations will send out Dolby Stereo, but allow you to change the sound field to Neo6, of Dolby Plus or a few other choices?


That "station" control reacts and responds the sameway that different DVD's and bluray's do; meaning some allow you do adjust, and others (like most BluRays) will not, because it is under control of the disc.


Look at Page 11 and 17 of this manual. Maybe you can explain it to me? Because there is a good chance I do not know what I am talking about.

http://service.us.panasonic.com/oper...?model=SCBT100 


The 800U TV only sends out digital sound (5.1 surround) via the toslink (at least that is my understanding).


When that is input to the SC-BT100 (via toslink), AND when watching OTA stations; many of the HD stations will put out either DolbyHD (see page 11 bottom right) OR DTS HD; when that happens; the sound field choices described on page 17 become locked out (you cannot change them).........in other words, the station controls what type of 5.1 (or 7.1) you get. Refer page to page 11 bottom right; when commercials come "on" and "off" and "change" (like 10 min of commercials), you will see the front display change (often for each commercial). Depending on how you last left the "adjustable" setting it may revert back to Double Plus Plus (or Neo6 what ever), the when the main show comes back on it will change to Dolby HD.


I don't think the TV decodes it.........I think the SC-BT100 decodes it.


At least that is how I think it works?


One of the shows that I distinctly remember being "locked up" is: So You Think You Can Dance - and the sound is out of this world. That show has the front display "locked" to either DTS HD or Dolby HD (I do not remember which).


My replacement unit should be here any day.........so I will get to spend more time with it.


Here is a picture of the "adjustable" playing; this is recorded PBS HD (old recording). TWO of the lights on the front of the SC-BT100 are lit up; meaning it is adjustable.


Pic: 6470 Sony Box Output - Recorded HD with Digital Out turned on

Pic: 6471 Front of SC-BT100 wit TWO indicator lights turned on

Pic: 6473 All three pieces playing together - Sony/BT100/800U

Pic: 6476 Top of BT100


When the front display lights up with Dolby HD or DTS HD, there is only ONE of those lights on and it will NOT let you change it to anything else - which is fine with me, because it does not sound better with any other setting - I would not want to change it.


----------



## HoustonPerson

andydumi,


The replacement unit came in late last night. Well I am most likely wrong and right with my post above. The "lock out" part on OTA stations is correct (different programs/content does different things, etc some are "locked" and others are not etc). But you are correct! I do not think it is either DTS-HD or Dolby HD.


We watch "The Bank Job" on BluRay last night. That disc was DTS-HD and the unit automatically placed itself in virtual 7.1 sound with the DTS-HD..............and it was fantastic (the sound controls were locked). Gun fire, bullets, trains, cars, went all over the room. That disc also turned on the SubWoofer boost control, after the movie it turned itself off.


I have two other BluRays to play with (for now anyway). "The Departed" and "Broken Trail". I think both are Dolby HD, and I think both "only" put out sound on the front speakers. I will try to find out this week, time permitting.


Think you can dance, is on this week............so I should be able to catch what the unit does with that sound source.


The wireless speakers can best be described as a real pain; it does not look like they will work in my house.


----------



## sr20rocket

The onkyo HT-S6100 is showing in stock at amazon.com. Anyone ordered one yet?


I am anxiously awaiting some hands on reviews from other AVS forums members...


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sr20rocket* /forum/post/14390035
> 
> 
> The onkyo HT-S6100 is showing in stock at amazon.com. Anyone ordered one yet?
> 
> 
> I am anxiously awaiting some hands on reviews from other AVS forums members...



I had it added to my cart and came so close to ordering last night... but like you, I'd like to see some reviews.


----------



## HoustonPerson

Has anyone been able to locate an online manual to this unit?


Has anyone one heard these speakers on another Onkyo system? What did you think about them?


Are the "toslink" inputs "switched"? My TV set Panasonic 800U toslink out is not switched it is "on" all the time................therefore I need the to block it when the other toslink input is being used. Does anyone know how Onkyo handles their toslink "in"?


Center Focus sound and/or voices: Is it easy to hear, clear and distinct voices in movies, even with loud explosions on an Onkyo system? Or is the rest of the sound so "overdone" you can hear people talk?


----------



## Mike415

Anyone planning on taking one for the team and picking this system up to give a review?


----------



## Jimbo4152




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/14335567
> 
> 
> Here is another system that would be great if you can afford it.
> 
> 
> and go to the TX-T12 system for $999



I'll apologize in advance for the noobness of this question. FIRST POST!


The TX-T12 speakers you recommended there, if you were to get those speakers for around $999 - would you still recommend the Onkyo TX-SR606 as a receiver to go along w/ it even though the receiver is not qualified as THX and the speakers are or would you take another route.


----------



## WakeBadger

Hopefully someone has picked this up by mid-August. If not, I know I'll likely be purchasing it around August 15th - 20th and will post my unprofessional opinions then!


----------



## umr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimbo4152* /forum/post/14396806
> 
> 
> I'll apologize in advance for the noobness of this question. FIRST POST!
> 
> 
> The TX-T12 speakers you recommended there, if you were to get those speakers for around $999 - would you still recommend the Onkyo TX-SR606 as a receiver to go along w/ it even though the receiver is not qualified as THX and the speakers are or would you take another route.



It depends on how loud you are going to go and your room.


----------



## kjenkins

Does anyone with past experience on the Onkyo HTIB setups have Sirius installed on their setup? Are there any adapters/radio/antenna needed if "ready" .... or can you simply call and setup service much like "ready" car units ??


This question is in regards to the s7100. Was not sure if there were Sirius Ready models before this one.


----------



## sulakd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/14362656
> 
> 
> Wow, this is definitely the system i'll be getting. I was dead set on the SP908 before i saw this. thanks!



I posted a separate thread about this but got no responses yet. I'm deciding between Onkyo HT-SP908 vs. HT-S6100. I don't know enough about receivers to differentiate between the two. Which receiver is better between these two packages? [yes, I've read the posts on why buying separate components is better than HTIB, but it doesn't look possible to piece together an equivalent system for $700].


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sulakd* /forum/post/14400639
> 
> 
> I posted a separate thread about this but got no responses yet. I'm deciding between Onkyo HT-SP908 vs. HT-S6100. I don't know enough about receivers to differentiate between the two. Which receiver is better between these two packages? [yes, I've read the posts on why buying separate components is better than HTIB, but it doesn't look possible to piece together an equivalent system for $700].



The S6100 is pretty much the same as SP908 (7.1 channel, can handle HDMI audio) without the DVD upconvert player. However, this comes with a better/popular receiver in SR606 (4HDMI inputs) but is called 667 with a little more power. So overall i think this is an upgraded SP908. If you're not that too concerned with the onkyo speakers you'll be fine with this HTIB. I don't have either system so i'm no expert i'm just sharing all the info i've researched. So yeah, i'm looking forward on this system and hopefully some great reviews from owners who just got it.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/14400959
> 
> 
> The S6100 is pretty much the same as SP908 (7.1 channel, can handle HDMI audio) without the DVD upconvert player. However, this comes with a better/popular receiver in SR606 (4HDMI inputs) but is called 667 with a little more power. So overall i think this is an upgraded SP908. If you're not that too concerned with the onkyo speakers you'll be fine with this HTIB. I don't have either system so i'm no expert i'm just sharing all the info i've researched. So yeah, i'm looking forward on this system and hopefully some great reviews from owners who just got it.



Ditto. I have the 908, and wish the 6100 would have been available instead. The 908 comes with the 605 receiver and a DVD player, the 6100 is a 667 receiver (a slightly modified 606).


Its a great system, and I love the speakers. They are not 1000 dollar speakers, but they will do for a long while.


----------



## NefariousOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umr* /forum/post/14335567
> 
> 
> Here is another system that would be great if you can afford it.
> 
> http://www.crystalaudiovideo.com/ and go to the TX-T12 system for $999



I like those TX-T12's

My surround sound setups have ALWAYS been HTIB - simply because its "easy". I think its time to go a different route this time


----------



## PheonixRising

question from a newbie regarding speaker quality...


you can buy either the ht540 or the ht750 speaker systems with the 606 receiver for under 699... would it be worth it to do so? are the speakers better.. the 6100 speakers are described as plastic. is that a bad thing?


----------



## lostcase

So I pulled the trigger and went for it! It says its going to take 3 weeks, but I've waited this long (about a year) to finally get a system, so I don't care!!



HT-S6100 Onkyo 7.1 1 529.00

Channel Home Theater

System with A/V Receiver

Subtotal 529.00

Shipping 30.00

Tax 0.00

Total 559.00


I cannot wait. Now to order my banana plugs from Monoprice.


----------



## IIPale RiderII

To those that were worried about US-Appliance.com shipping time, worry not.


You should definitely have it in 7-10 business says. I am familiar with US-Appliance and their 3-4 week shipping time is for large major appliances like refrigerators and ranges that have to be specially shipped. I am pretty certain that they will UPS this HTS so it can't be more than 3-5 business days after it leaves their warehouse.


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IIPale RiderII* /forum/post/14421403
> 
> 
> To those that were worried about US-Appliance.com shipping time, worry not.
> 
> 
> You should definitely have it in 7-10 business says. I am familiar with US-Appliance and their 3-4 week shipping time is for large major appliances like refrigerators and ranges that have to be specially shipped. I am pretty certain that they will UPS this HTS so it can't be more than 3-5 business days after it leaves their warehouse.



I just spoke to customer services, the gentlemen said it will take approx. 7-10 business days to ship to NJ. They haven't charged my card yet though.


----------



## hd54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IIPale RiderII* /forum/post/14421403
> 
> 
> To those that were worried about US-Appliance.com shipping time, worry not.
> 
> 
> You should definitely have it in 7-10 business says. I am familiar with US-Appliance and their 3-4 week shipping time is for large major appliances like refrigerators and ranges that have to be specially shipped. I am pretty certain that they will UPS this HTS so it can't be more than 3-5 business days after it leaves their warehouse.



If they ship with UPS, then they shouldn't even charge a $30 fuel surcharge. In any case, great price for this unit. Here's to hoping they ship the 6100 (and not the 5100).


I got my rocketfish wireless speaker kit over the weekend and prepped my entertainment center for the receiver...can't wait.


----------



## IIPale RiderII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd54321* /forum/post/14421801
> 
> 
> If they ship with UPS, then they shouldn't even charge a $30 fuel surcharge. In any case, great price for this unit. Here's to hoping they ship the 6100 (and not the 5100).
> 
> 
> I got my rocketfish wireless speaker kit over the weekend and prepped my entertainment center for the receiver...can't wait.



They have the HT-S5100 on a separate product page on the site. As long as the description in your confirmation contains the model number "HT-S6100," you are good to go...


----------



## 46XBR4Owner

What happened to this thread? It is missing many post after Aug 1st


----------



## hd54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14422330
> 
> 
> What happened to this thread? It is missing many post after Aug 1st


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/ 


See the notice at the link above...


----------



## gcubedmd

Well. I just ordered it from Circuit City during the grand opening "no tax days". Combined with 10% off the total came to $630 out the door. To bad, they had none in stock so E.T.A is unknown. I'm not a professional but will post my thoughts on it as soon as the system arrives. Can't wait!!


P.S. I did listen to the ht-s904 in the store which i think has the same kind of speakers and it sounded phenomenal!!!


----------



## hd54321

I just received my invoice from US Appliance as well as a separate confirming email with the name of the shipper (PIL).


They said the delivery time frame for my item is 1-2 weeks and that the shipper will contact me separately to arrange the drop-off.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner

Well just pulled the trigger and also purchased the 6100 from www.us-appliance.com for $559 OTD.


I noticed that they have a friends and family referral program in which you receive $50 for orders over $500. We all should have used that. Well I'm willing to split the $50 with anyone who wants to use me as their referral if you plan to purchase the 6100 from them. Just send me a message before you order.


For those of you not mounting your speakers to the wall, do you recommend any speaker stands for these speakers. TIA


Can't wait to get it.


----------



## forcedfedgtp

I also ordered the system from UA Appliance just this past saturday (8/9)...I had to pay OH tax though so it bumped mine up too around $597.


I am also debating whether or not to wall mount the speakers or just use some stands.


hd54321 - When did you place your order for the S6100? I received the order confirmation soon after and I am anxiously waiting more info on when it is to ship!


----------



## hd54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14423217
> 
> 
> hd54321 - When did you place your order for the S6100?



Saturday, around 9-10am PST. I'm still waiting for an email from the shipper with the tracking number.


----------



## darkleafar

Please dont ask me how or why, because I would like to know as well. Ready?

You sure? ~~~Drum Roll~~~

...

...

...

...

...

Onkyo HTS-6100 at Circuit City in Houston, TX.

They said they did not have it in stock, that they would bring it from Dallas. So I ask how much, since I came in there with the intentions of getting them to match the 529 price of US Appliance..until..I saw it right on their screen.

$425. $425 for the Onkyo HTS-6100. I dont know if it was a mistake, I dont know what it was. Their online thing, right on their computer, said 699. But their black screen, MS DOS style, in-store computer they use for looking up stuff came up with a price of $425. I didnt think about it twice, I paid for it right there and then. I will have it in a week. I dont know what to say..luck?


----------



## andydumi

So is the 667 receiver really just a re-badged 606?


At 425 as above, I will snag one and sell off the speakers and my old 605 (which should fetch 425 together).


----------



## fltekdiver

where did all my post go !


----------



## 46XBR4Owner

Look up to Post#76


----------



## fltekdiver

Anyways, I received the new TV today, and hooked up the two rear speakers on their stands.


Tomorrow eve, 8/12, I plan on hooking most of it up. I'm still waiting on 2 HDMI cables from mono price, they should be here Thursday


I just returned 2 HDMI cables to Circuit City, and received my $290.00 in refunds, and paid less then $40.00 bucks for my new cables through HDMI, thank you everyone for letting me know about mono price ! Monster will never get another dollar from me!


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fltekdiver* /forum/post/14426084
> 
> 
> Anyways, I received the new TV today, and hooked up the two rear speakers on their stands.
> 
> 
> Tomorrow eve, 8/12, I plan on hooking most of it up. I'm still waiting on 2 HDMI cables from mono price, they should be here Thursday
> 
> 
> I just returned 2 HDMI cables to Circuit City, and received my $290.00 in refunds, and paid less then $40.00 bucks for my new cables through HDMI, thank you everyone for letting me know about mono price ! Monster will never get another dollar from me!



Glad to hear it! I thank this forum also for preventing me from throwing away good money.


----------



## fltekdiver

Fast question :


I plan on hooking up the cable-box, and blu ray player to the receiver, then 1 HDMI from the receiver to the TV.


I will not loose any picture quality going through the receiver to the TV will I ?


----------



## IIPale RiderII

oops... mistaken post...


----------



## IIPale RiderII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/14424574
> 
> 
> Please dont ask me how or why, because I would like to know as well. Ready?
> 
> You sure? ~~~Drum Roll~~~
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Onkyo HTS-6100 at Circuit City in Houston, TX.
> 
> They said they did not have it in stock, that they would bring it from Dallas. So I ask how much, since I came in there with the intentions of getting them to match the 529 price of US Appliance..until..I saw it right on their screen.
> 
> $425. $425 for the Onkyo HTS-6100. I dont know if it was a mistake, I dont know what it was. Their online thing, right on their computer, said 699. But their black screen, MS DOS style, in-store computer they use for looking up stuff came up with a price of $425. I didnt think about it twice, I paid for it right there and then. I will have it in a week. I dont know what to say..luck?



If you saw it on their MS-DOS style in-store screen, it is most likely either their true cost or a slightly inflated cost that is used as a minimum sell price. If they sold it at $425, their margin would be extremely low.


----------



## hd54321

Just got my tracking number! Woohoo!


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd54321* /forum/post/14429928
> 
> 
> Just got my tracking number! Woohoo!





So what kind of estimated time of arrival is it giving you, assuming you can now track the order...

I've yet to get my tracking number.


----------



## hd54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/14431009
> 
> 
> So what kind of estimated time of arrival is it giving you



Est. Del. Date: 08/19/2008 17:00 - 08/26/2008 17:00


I think it's like any other freight company - once the package gets to the local hub, the company will call me to schedule a date and time to drop it off.


Considering the tracking page says that the box is 90lbs - I'm assuming they will bring the box up to my 3rd floor unit door.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner

Does it say where it is shipping from? Just curious where the warehouse is. Thanks!


----------



## Botero

about how long after the order confirmation did the shipping info come? i ordered mine yesterday am starting to get antsy...


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14422599
> 
> 
> Well just pulled the trigger and also purchased the 6100 from www.us-appliance.com for $559 OTD.
> 
> 
> I noticed that they have a friends and family referral program in which you receive $50 for orders over $500. We all should have used that. Well I'm willing to split the $50 with anyone who wants to use me as their referral if you plan to purchase the 6100 from them. Just send me a message before you order.
> 
> 
> For those of you not mounting your speakers to the wall, do you recommend any speaker stands for these speakers. TIA
> 
> 
> Can't wait to get it.



Same here, I'll split the $50 bucks credit with someone if they are interested.


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Botero* /forum/post/14432684
> 
> 
> about how long after the order confirmation did the shipping info come? i ordered mine yesterday am starting to get antsy...



Same here, they haven't even charged my card yet. Customer service said it should process 24-48 hours my order. Tomorrow, if I don't see them charge my card, I will give them another call. I am foaming from the mouth.


----------



## forcedfedgtp

Well...I got my tracking info today also... Once the package arrives at the shipping company (pilot air) up in Cleveland...they are just a 45min drive to my house! I hope it comes this week, but it is scheduled for 8/19-8/26. My HDTVs were delivered through the same company, and they were right on time...if not a day or two early...wish I could remember!


Almost forgot...just checked my card online...they didnt charge it yet either.


----------



## southwick

I got the chance to see the onkyo 5100 in person today.

The speakers looked a little bit "beefier" than the speakers with the 6100.


Maybe it was the "wood" look vs. the plastic of the 6100 speakers, but I wonder why they didn't remain consistent through the x100 lines.


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IIPale RiderII* /forum/post/14427778
> 
> 
> If you saw it on their MS-DOS style in-store screen, it is most likely either their true cost or a slightly inflated cost that is used as a minimum sell price. If they sold it at $425, their margin would be extremely low.



minimum sale price? are you saying all stores have this? are you saying it is possible to"haggle" at a store like Circuit City? This is news to me..lol


----------



## lostcase

Anyone think I should print out the page from US Appliance and even attempt to haggle with the CC by me? At this point, USAppliance has not charged my card yet.


----------



## IIPale RiderII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/14434584
> 
> 
> minimum sale price? are you saying all stores have this? are you saying it is possible to"haggle" at a store like Circuit City? This is news to me..lol



Well, I don't know about CC specifically but being in the retail market for a number of companies, yes, many have a minimum sell price that they cannot get commission if they go below. However, that all depends on whether CC sales people get commission at all. Plus, $425 is still too low to be the minimum sell, it might very well be the EMPLOYEE DISCOUNT price since it showed up on the employee MS-DOS style screen. Either way, you will not see it listed anywhere near $425 as their regular price.


----------



## Botero

so now that a bunch of us have ordered this set, has anyone gotten one that can give a little review??


----------



## 46XBR4Owner

I cancelled my order with www.us-appliance.com and ordered with www.jr.com instead. They ship within 1 to 2 business days and are in stock. They currently have it on sale for $549.99 + $72.50 shipping = Total $622.49 BUT www.jr.com is a Microsoft Live Vendor and gives back a rebate of 12%. Here is my breakdown:


$549.99 Onkyo HT-S6100

+ 72.50 Shipping

- 66.00 Microsoft Live 12% Rebate

---------------------------------

$556.49 Total

www.jr.com also provides Price Protection Guarantee if you find a lower price later and I get more credit card points to boot.


Just an FYI


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14435916
> 
> 
> I cancelled my order with www.us-appliance.com and ordered with www.jr.com instead. They ship within 1 to 2 business days and are in stock. They currently have it on sale for $549.99 + $72.50 shipping = Total $622.49 BUT www.jr.com is a Microsoft Live Vendor and gives back a rebate of 12%. Here is my breakdown:
> 
> 
> $549.99 Onkyo HT-S6100
> 
> + 72.50 Shipping
> 
> - 66.00 Microsoft Live 12% Rebate
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> $556.49 Total
> 
> www.jr.com also provides Price Protection Guarantee if you find a lower price later and I get more credit card points to boot.
> 
> 
> Just an FYI



I see it at regular price here.

http://www.jr.com/onkyo/pe/ONK_HTS6100/ 


I have a JandR here by my house, I may check it out over there.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/14436071
> 
> 
> I see it at regular price here.
> 
> http://www.jr.com/onkyo/pe/ONK_HTS6100/
> 
> 
> I have a JandR here by my house, I may check it out over there.



"Add To Cart For Low Price" Button


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14435916
> 
> 
> I cancelled my order with www.us-appliance.com and ordered with www.jr.com instead. They ship within 1 to 2 business days and are in stock. They currently have it on sale for $549.99 + $72.50 shipping = Total $622.49 BUT www.jr.com is a Microsoft Live Vendor and gives back a rebate of 12%. Here is my breakdown:
> 
> 
> $549.99 Onkyo HT-S6100
> 
> + 72.50 Shipping
> 
> - 66.00 Microsoft Live 12% Rebate
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> $556.49 Total
> 
> www.jr.com also provides Price Protection Guarantee if you find a lower price later and I get more credit card points to boot.
> 
> 
> Just an FYI



So can anyone get that Microsoft Live rebate, or what? I'm thinking of doing the same... I'm too impatient for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## moody03svt

So I just purchased the S5100 from Circuit City and realized when I brought it home that it does not decode HD OR any audio from HDMI, kind of a limiting situation if you ask me.... so I am going to return it to Circuit City and I just ordered the 6100 from JR.


Although JR did mess up on the description and put 3 HDMI inputs and pass through in their description (they must have copied/pasted from 5100 description)


Jon,,


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/14436738
> 
> 
> So can anyone get that Microsoft Live rebate, or what? I'm thinking of doing the same... I'm too impatient for 2-3 weeks.



Yes, anyone can get the rebate. You have to signup or have a hotmail account. Make sure you link www.jr.com from Live. It will tell you you will be getting 12% off before it actually links you to the site. Also, with www.us-appliance.com , make sure you are within the 48 hour cancellation time period or you may be charged restocking.


----------



## IIPale RiderII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14436849
> 
> 
> Yes, anyone can get the rebate. You have to signup or have a hotmail account. Make sure you link www.jr.com from Live. It will tell you you will be getting 12% off before it actually links you to the site. Also, with www.us-appliance.com , make sure you are within the 48 hour cancellation time period or you may be charged restocking.



Why would you cancel anyways? To save $2.50? Do you have to wait for the rebate or is it instant? It's not worth waiting for a rebate just to save a couple bucks IMO...


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14436849
> 
> 
> Yes, anyone can get the rebate. You have to signup or have a hotmail account. Make sure you link www.jr.com from Live. It will tell you you will be getting 12% off before it actually links you to the site. Also, with www.us-appliance.com , make sure you are within the 48 hour cancellation time period or you may be charged restocking.



Have you actually used the Live Cashback system before? I did read a couple of negative reviews about it.... some say the % savings wound up being much less than advertised, after one's order has been placed.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IIPale RiderII* /forum/post/14436884
> 
> 
> Why would you cancel anyways? To save $2.50? Do you have to wait for the rebate or is it instant? It's not worth waiting for a rebate just to save a couple bucks IMO...



Of course not for $2.50. Yes you have to wait for the rebate but thats ok with me.


Reasons to cancel:


(1) I should be getting the 6100 in a week instead of 2-3 weeks! I'll be enjoying my 6100 much sooner than most while others are still waiting to get it shipped.


(2) www.jr.com is reliable and known and provide a Price Protection Guarantee.


(3) More points from my credit card.


Those are my main reasons.


Yes I have used it before and you receive confirmation from Microsoft almost immediately what you are getting back:

_*Here are your recent purchases:

Purchase date cashback Details Store

Wednesday, August 13, 2008 $66.00 J&R Music and Computer World

Unit price: $549.99

Quantity: 1 J&R Music and Computer World


For more information about Live Search cashback, see our FAQ page or Contact Us.



Thanks,

The Live Search cashback team*_


----------



## IIPale RiderII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14436932
> 
> 
> Of course not for $2.50. Yes you have to wait for the rebate but thats ok with me.
> 
> 
> Reasons to cancel:
> 
> 
> (1) I should be getting the 6100 in a week instead of 2-3 weeks! I'll be enjoying my 6100 much sooner than most while others are still waiting to get it shipped.
> 
> 
> (2) www.jr.com is reliable and known and provide a Price Protection Guarantee.
> 
> 
> (3) More points from my credit card.
> 
> 
> Those are my main reasons.



That's cool. I just though that for those that already ordered:


1. They have Pilot Air projecting the arrival between the 19th - 26th (That's 1 - 2 weeks not 2 - 3 weeks)


2. US-Appliance.com has a 110% price guarantee as well which is valid up to 30 days after purchase.


3. Oh.


Just doesn't seem like a whole lot of incentive for those who've already ordered. Yeah, maybe for those who are about to...


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *IIPale RiderII* /forum/post/14437023
> 
> 
> That's cool. I just though that for those that already ordered:
> 
> 
> 1. They have Pilot Air projecting the arrival between the 19th - 26th (That's 1 - 2 weeks not 2 - 3 weeks)
> 
> 
> 2. US-Appliance.com has a 110% price guarantee as well valid up to 30 days after purchase.
> 
> 
> 3. Oh.
> 
> 
> Just doesn't seem like a whole lot of incentive for those who've already ordered. Yeah, maybe for those who are about to...



Well the "estimated" 2-3 week shipping time is a real problem for me, because I plan on moving in about 3 weeks. Yeah, I know, I should've just waited until I moved to order something like this... but I never expected it to take 2-3 weeks to receive. At the time, US App's price was so good, I bit and now the possibility of my moving complicating matters is sinking in.. ESPECIALLY since I still haven't even received my tracking number. So, it's not looking good. Lady at US App told me she can cancel without a restock fee.


In my situation, would you cancel and order from JR?


----------



## lostcase

For me, it would only be a savings of 10 bucks and a trip to NYC to pick it up. Not worth it. Like i've mentioned before, I've waited a year, three more weeks is not going to kill me. On the other hand, if I can pick it up at $425 at CC, then that changes everything. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## IIPale RiderII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/14437143
> 
> 
> Well the "estimated" 2-3 week shipping time is a real problem for me, because I plan on moving in about 3 weeks. Yeah, I know, I should've just waited until I moved to order something like this... but I never expected it to take 2-3 weeks to receive. At the time, US App's price was so good, I bit and now the possibility of my moving complicating matters is sinking in.. ESPECIALLY since I still haven't even received my tracking number. So, it's not looking good. Lady at US App told me she can cancel without a restock fee.
> 
> 
> In my situation, would you cancel and order from JR?



Yeah, I can see your point. Hopefully it isn't 1-2 week arrival after shipping for JR too. Good luck...


----------



## lostcase

So I called them again, and was informed that the item has shipped with Pilot. At least I have tracking numbers now, so I guess I will leave it as is.


----------



## VinnieVol

This is crazy...


So I send the lady an email saying "please cancel my order".. and literally 10 seconds after it was sent, in my inbox comes the email with the tracking number, lol.


So I called her up real quick to say "DON'T cancel the order, even though I just told you to in an email". I'm just going to ride it out and hope for the best.. cuz I think 2-3 weeks is the MAX.


The lady I talked to was very friendly and helpful, btw..


Sometimes it pays just to chill..


----------



## whg38

You should all just be happy that you waited the extra week in the first place instead of jumping the gun like me and buying it when CC was the only store selling it. I got 10% off but after $50tax its still ran me 680, so stop your complaining cuz you're getting a steal on what most of us early birds had to pay. And I ordered mine from CC on a Saturday, it shipped two days later on Monday and was at my house a day later on Tuesday! I think i just got lucky that it was shipping only about 100 miles away from my house but still worked out great. The unfortunate part is I'm not going to be at my house for a week so I won't be able to listen to it until the 18th, I can't wait though!


----------



## forcedfedgtp

So like I said yesterday I got my tracking number...and today the guy from the shipping company called to confirm a delivery date! I said tomorrow is perfect! So sometime tomorrow I will take delivery of the 6100.


Here is the rundown from the pilot air website...not sure why top two entries are out of order...but I really dont care! Like I said before, pilot air delivered my 42" HDTVs before so I had faith in them.


RECOVERED AT DESTINATION 08/13/2008 09:03

APPOINTMENT SCHEDULED 08/13/2008 09:43

CONFIRMED ON BOARD 08/12/2008 21:01

TENDERED TO CARRIER 08/12/2008 18:39

PILOT DESTINATION ALERTED 08/12/2008 16:42

DRIVER DISPATCHED FOR PICKUP 08/12/2008 11:25

SHIPMENT DETAILS TENDERED TO PILOT 08/12/2008 10:24


Keep in mind that the Pilot location by me is in Cleveland (I am in Akron), and the system came from Michigan (about a 4 hour drive according to Mapquest). So depending on where they have to send yours...might take just a little longer...


Oh...and they will charge your card sometime in the time frame of when the shipping company gets it and receives it at their docks...the charge went through sometime today.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14440146
> 
> 
> So like I said yesterday I got my tracking number...and today the guy from the shipping company called to confirm a delivery date! I said tomorrow is perfect! So sometime tomorrow I will take delivery of the 6100.
> 
> 
> Here is the rundown from the pilot air website...not sure why top two entries are out of order...but I really dont care! Like I said before, pilot air delivered my 42" HDTVs before so I had faith in them.
> 
> 
> RECOVERED AT DESTINATION 08/13/2008 09:03
> 
> APPOINTMENT SCHEDULED 08/13/2008 09:43
> 
> CONFIRMED ON BOARD 08/12/2008 21:01
> 
> TENDERED TO CARRIER 08/12/2008 18:39
> 
> PILOT DESTINATION ALERTED 08/12/2008 16:42
> 
> DRIVER DISPATCHED FOR PICKUP 08/12/2008 11:25
> 
> SHIPMENT DETAILS TENDERED TO PILOT 08/12/2008 10:24
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that the Pilot location by me is in Cleveland (I am in Akron), and the system came from Michigan (about a 4 hour drive according to Mapquest). So depending on where they have to send yours...might take just a little longer...



Congrats! Please be sure to give us a review when you set it up!


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14440172
> 
> 
> Congrats! Please be sure to give us a review when you set it up!



I will give it my best shot...lol. I thought my cables from monoprice would get here before the onkyo...but then again...the system didint have to travel over 2000 miles!


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14440253
> 
> 
> I will give it my best shot...lol. I thought my cables from monoprice would get here before the onkyo...but then again...the system didint have to travel over 2000 miles!



Yeah I made an order with monoprice too yesterday and it should be here tomorrow because we are both in CA. Question, are you going to use the stock speaker wires or upgrading to thicker wires? I hear the ones it comes with are pretty thin. If you did upgrade, what thickness wires are you using? Thanks!


----------



## fltekdiver

Well, After 5 hours of running wires still, and hooking everything up to the

6100 , I'm finally ready to start that puppy up !


I'm waiting for my Blu Ray player, which should have arrived by now, and my HDMI cables from mono price, which are arriving tomorrow.


So I definitely plan on firing up the system tomorrow eve when I get home from work.


Everything is hooked up right now but the HDMI cables


I;ll check back tomorrow eve, after firing everything up


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14440283
> 
> 
> Yeah I made an order with monoprice too yesterday and it should be here tomorrow because we are both in CA. Question, are you going to use the stock speaker wires or upgrading to thicker wires? I hear the ones it comes with are pretty thin. If you did upgrade, what thickness wires are you using? Thanks!



I did hear that alot of the HTiB system are shipping with 22AWG speaker wire or something close to that. I am no "pro" but that seems to be garbage! I ordered some 14AWG speaker wire to take care of that.


----------



## fltekdiver




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14440385
> 
> 
> I did hear that alot of the HTiB system are shipping with 22AWG speaker wire or something close to that. I am no "pro" but that seems to be garbage! I ordered some 14AWG speaker wire to take care of that.



Thats correct, they come color coded and the back of the speakers are matching, so you know which channel goes where.


I did the same, bought new speaker wire also


----------



## hd54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14440283
> 
> 
> Yeah I made an order with monoprice too yesterday and it should be here tomorrow because we are both in CA. Question, are you going to use the stock speaker wires or upgrading to thicker wires? I hear the ones it comes with are pretty thin. If you did upgrade, what thickness wires are you using? Thanks!



+1 for speaker wires. I ordered 14 gauge wire and banana plugs through Monoprice yesterday.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd54321* /forum/post/14441856
> 
> 
> +1 for speaker wires. I ordered 14 gauge wire and banana plugs through Monoprice yesterday.



Just did the exact same order tonight. Should of thought of it when I ordered from them on Monday.


----------



## darkleafar

how do the prices of Home depot and lowe's on cables and such compare to monoprice? anybody know?

I just cant get it out of my head though...was it really a mistake the price I was given at CC? it seems like a good number of people bought it at CC and no one has mentioned that price at all..I got so curious about it that I actually started thinking that I might ve ordered the wrong system..but I keep checking my receipt out of paranoia and yes..S6100, very clearly printed on it. Anyways..does speaker wire gauge really make a difference?

darkleafar


----------



## lostcase

CONFIRMED ON BOARD 08/13/2008 21:47

TENDERED TO CARRIER 08/13/2008 19:12

PILOT DESTINATION ALERTED 08/13/2008 16:09

SHIPMENT DETAILS TENDERED TO PILOT 08/13/2008 12:14




Flying from Detroit to Newark, so mine will take a bit longer.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner

Mine shipped from JR.com yesterday via UPS Ground from New York and coming all the way to CA. It shipped the same day I ordered it. Delivery date is Wednesday.


Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 08/20/2008.



Tracking Number:

Type: Package

Status:

In Transit - On Time


Scheduled Delivery: 08/20/2008

Shipped To: , CA, US

Shipped/Billed On: 08/13/2008

Service: GROUND

Weight: 84.00 Lbs


To view additional tracking information, please log in to My UPS.


Package Progress

Location Date Local Time Description

MASPETH,

NY, US 08/13/2008 10:34 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN

08/13/2008 9:33 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN

US 08/13/2008 6:09 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


Tracking results provided by UPS: 08/14/2008 11:12 A.M. ET


----------



## lostcase

Nice 46XBR4Owner, you will most likely get it before I do. Make sure you get all your cables and banana plugs from monoprice before you get it.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/14444348
> 
> 
> Nice 46XBR4Owner, you will most likely get it before I do. Make sure you get all your cables and banana plugs from monoprice before you get it.



Sure did, ordered last night from monoprice. Did I mention, monoprice is awesome! I placed two separate orders from them this week, both at night here in CA. I get confirmation from them automatically and then within 5-10 minutes, I get a tracking number for next day shipment. That is what I call service. Do these guys sleep! Great vendor!


----------



## lostcase

It also helps that they are located in your same state.


----------



## gordie1124

I just bought the system and happens to be my first. I was planning on buying new speaker wires but was wondering if I should get 8 pairs for including sub or if 7 will do and if banana plugs are worth it, and again should I get 8?


----------



## jeholloway

I received my 90 lb box containing my Onkyo HT-S6100 Home Theatre system from ******* for $666.00 shipped. Took about 7 days to arrive, double boxed. Connected immediately and worked properly. Make sure you go through the menu prompts on the screen of your TV to verify all speakers are working. One of my speakers was not working correctly because I did not connect it properly. I would not have known if it were not for the testing ability from one of the on screen menu items. Pay attention to the colors on the wiring as they match the colored circles on the back of the receiver. (nice touch). The volume knob does not have the lit blue ring on the circumference which I was expecting.







The subwoofer was bigger than expected and has a lit led on the front to let you know it is getting a proper signal and glows in blue







.The remote control does not light so you may want to get a fully lit unified remote such as my favorite, the harmony one (the newest one out) for 199.00 at Best Buy or anywhere else. Don't buy any of Harmony's other remotes with the raised oval keys because they hurt your fingers after much use. The Onkyo HT-S 6100 HTIB performed exactly as planned. I am using it with 4 devices. It is connected to my TIVO Series 3 HD, Apple TV, Sony BDP 300 Blue Ray and Nintendo Wii. All sounds are moving properly from the various components to the receiver and coming out of the speakers with no lip sync problems. I have not had any hissing, popping, signal ugliness or processing voodoo. I previously had a Samsung HTIB and I did have signal, both video and audio weirdness, maybe because it was HDMI 1.1. My current TV is the Sony 60 inch KDS 60 XBR HD 1080i rear projection model that was a top choice about 18 months ago. The Onkyo HT-S 6100 works perfectly and the sound is definitely a significant step up from my previous Samsung HTIB. In fact, on audiophile recordings using a lossless music file streaming through Apple TV on an HDMI connection I was surprised by the smoothness and detail of the sound reproduction. The only things that bug me are: lack of THX certification, unlit remote, would like a larger more contemporary readout screen on the receiver, wish the speakers were heavier, and came with proper stands. I ordered the proper Onkyo stands, 6 of them from Amazon for 300.00 shipped. I called one call back after seeing the Onkyo HTS 6100 cheaper at JR Music and they credited me 44.00. The owners manual is 100 pages in English and you must remember to do the microphone supplied calibration process. I noticed no video degradation running all signals through the receiver however when changing from one HDMI component to another, such as from TIVo to Apple TV or BluRay DVD, there is a HDMI handshake delay of a few seconds before new signal both audio and video begin to operate. The Receiver when turning on or off gives off a distinct mechanical sound letting you know it is turning on or off which I call positive feedback and appreciate. One Call people were pleasant to deal with and the owners manual while lengthy is a suggested read. Remember to plug everything in before you plug in the receiver and turn it on. Immediately go to the onscreen menu choices and get oriented to all the menu items so you will know what is going on. I am glad to get a HDMI repeater rather than a pass through as I am able to finally get HDMI simplicity and get rid of my optical cable and lip sync issues. I have seen this item advertised for $500.00 and highly recommend. This item is almost good enough to make me want to get rid of my better, but more complicated and grossly overpriced audiophile equipment. I am surprised there is any profit for the manufacturer or the retailer considering all the components and their performance. I feel like I have made a smart decision because had I bought expensive home theatre items 18 months ago I would have been pissed every time there were an upgrade. Things like HDMI 1.3, the new audio formats, the microphone calibration, the upscaling, the repeater VS passthrough issue. I don't think you can justify spending thousands when you can buy a disposable system for 500.00 and upgrade every 2 or 3 years.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gordie1124* /forum/post/14445409
> 
> 
> I just bought the system and happens to be my first. I was planning on buying new speaker wires but was wondering if I should get 8 pairs for including sub or if 7 will do and if banana plugs are worth it, and again should I get 8?



I'm not sure what you mean by 8 pairs of speaker wire but speaker wire is usually sold by the foot and you cut it to size. Banana plugs make for a clean install and from monoprice:

_Banana plugs offer solid connection and convenience. When trying to wire speaker cables into the back of a reciever in a cabinet or other tight space, banana plugs offer the convenience of connecting the bare wire out in the open and simply plugging them in the appropriate post. This also prevents cross termination of stray strands that can overload the system. Additionally, the gold plating on the plugs offer corrosion resistance. Corrosion (oxydation) can impede signal transfer and can potentially damage the terminals on your equipment. So banana plugs offer convenience, safety and equipment protection.


Copper is a better conductor of electricity than gold but is much more susceptible to corrosion._


You will need 7 pairs for the 6100. The subwoofer has a different connection I believe.


----------



## hd54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeholloway* /forum/post/14445596
> 
> 
> I ordered the proper Onkyo stands, 6 of them from Amazon for 300.00 shipped



I got the Sanus HTB3's from Buy.com for $33/pair shipped. The stands are priced at $32.99 with free shipping. Buy.com has a 5% off coupon floating around on the internet (google it).


I looked on another 908 thread on this forum (that Onkyo system uses the same speakers) and they used this stand for the speakers.


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/14442011
> 
> 
> how do the prices of Home depot and lowe's on cables and such compare to monoprice? anybody know?
> 
> I just cant get it out of my head though...was it really a mistake the price I was given at CC? it seems like a good number of people bought it at CC and no one has mentioned that price at all..I got so curious about it that I actually started thinking that I might ve ordered the wrong system..but I keep checking my receipt out of paranoia and yes..S6100, very clearly printed on it. Anyways..does speaker wire gauge really make a difference?
> 
> darkleafar


----------



## lostcase

12-18 gauge speaker wire.


This is what I picked up from Monoprice:


16AWG CL2 Rated 2-Conductor Loud Speaker Cable - 100ft (For In-Wall Installation)


----------



## NeeNaz

For those of you who have gotten your 6100 already, anyone know what type of wall speaker mounts would fit the speakers?


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/14447040
> 
> 
> 12-18 gauge speaker wire.
> 
> 
> This is what I picked up from Monoprice:
> 
> 
> 16AWG CL2 Rated 2-Conductor Loud Speaker Cable - 100ft (For In-Wall Installation)



I hate to have to ask something more than once...im sorry if i coming off as naggy but i really really would appreciate and love to know...does speaker wire gauge really make a difference? how about the banana plugs? im not even sure what they look like...are they meant for in wall wiring ? what do i need for in wall wiring? and i ve already got 2 pms asking me to scan my receipt so they can have CC match their own price..s that legal in this forums? thanks


----------



## NeeNaz

Sorry I'm new here, but why wouldn't it be legal?


----------



## Tacoboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gordie1124* /forum/post/14445409
> 
> 
> I just bought the system and happens to be my first. I was planning on buying new speaker wires but was wondering if I should get 8 pairs for including sub or if 7 will do and if banana plugs are worth it, and again should I get 8?



Get 14 gauge wire, I prefer the wire from Fry's over Home Depot.

Banana Plug are really optional (at least to me), but it does make the setup look a little more professional.


----------



## hd54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14446386
> 
> 
> You will need 7 pairs for the 6100.



Are banana plugs only used on one end of the speaker wire (the end going to the receiver)? What about the end going to the speaker, do you use them there? Thanks.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner

yes the banana plugs go to the receiver end. on the speaker side, i believe these speakers have push terminals, which take bare wire


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jeholloway* /forum/post/14445596
> 
> 
> I received my 90 lb box containing my Onkyo HT-S6100 Home Theatre system from ******* for $666.00 shipped. Took about 7 days to arrive, double boxed. Connected immediately and worked properly. Make sure you go through the menu prompts on the screen of your TV to verify all speakers are working. One of my speakers was not working correctly because I did not connect it properly. I would not have known if it were not for the testing ability from one of the on screen menu items. Pay attention to the colors on the wiring as they match the colored circles on the back of the receiver. (nice touch). The volume knob does not have the lit blue ring on the circumference which I was expecting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The subwoofer was bigger than expected and has a lit led on the front to let you know it is getting a proper signal and glows in blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .The remote control does not light so you may want to get a fully lit unified remote such as my favorite, the harmony one (the newest one out) for 199.00 at Best Buy or anywhere else. Don't buy any of Harmony's other remotes with the raised oval keys because they hurt your fingers after much use. The Onkyo HT-S 6100 HTIB performed exactly as planned. I am using it with 4 devices. It is connected to my TIVO Series 3 HD, Apple TV, Sony BDP 300 Blue Ray and Nintendo Wii. All sounds are moving properly from the various components to the receiver and coming out of the speakers with no lip sync problems. I have not had any hissing, popping, signal ugliness or processing voodoo. I previously had a Samsung HTIB and I did have signal, both video and audio weirdness, maybe because it was HDMI 1.1. My current TV is the Sony 60 inch KDS 60 XBR HD 1080i rear projection model that was a top choice about 18 months ago. The Onkyo HT-S 6100 works perfectly and the sound is definitely a significant step up from my previous Samsung HTIB. In fact, on audiophile recordings using a lossless music file streaming through Apple TV on an HDMI connection I was surprised by the smoothness and detail of the sound reproduction. The only things that bug me are: lack of THX certification, unlit remote, would like a larger more contemporary readout screen on the receiver, wish the speakers were heavier, and came with proper stands. I ordered the proper Onkyo stands, 6 of them from Amazon for 300.00 shipped. I called one call back after seeing the Onkyo HTS 6100 cheaper at JR Music and they credited me 44.00. The owners manual is 100 pages in English and you must remember to do the microphone supplied calibration process. I noticed no video degradation running all signals through the receiver however when changing from one HDMI component to another, such as from TIVo to Apple TV or BluRay DVD, there is a HDMI handshake delay of a few seconds before new signal both audio and video begin to operate. The Receiver when turning on or off gives off a distinct mechanical sound letting you know it is turning on or off which I call positive feedback and appreciate. One Call people were pleasant to deal with and the owners manual while lengthy is a suggested read. Remember to plug everything in before you plug in the receiver and turn it on. Immediately go to the onscreen menu choices and get oriented to all the menu items so you will know what is going on. I am glad to get a HDMI repeater rather than a pass through as I am able to finally get HDMI simplicity and get rid of my optical cable and lip sync issues. I have seen this item advertised for $500.00 and highly recommend. This item is almost good enough to make me want to get rid of my better, but more complicated and grossly overpriced audiophile equipment. I am surprised there is any profit for the manufacturer or the retailer considering all the components and their performance. I feel like I have made a smart decision because had I bought expensive home theatre items 18 months ago I would have been pissed every time there were an upgrade. Things like HDMI 1.3, the new audio formats, the microphone calibration, the upscaling, the repeater VS passthrough issue. I don't think you can justify spending thousands when you can buy a disposable system for 500.00 and upgrade every 2 or 3 years.



Great review! Thanks for taking the time to write it up. Being a newbie, simplicity was key for me and I'm glad setup will be pretty simple.


----------



## Primeshot

Does this system come with the ipod dock or is that reserved for the step up ht-s7100? Also I am a little curious as to how these speakers sound. I currently own the ht-sr800 which I've been happy with but want to upgrade it because of the decoding on the s6100 receiver.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primeshot* /forum/post/14448224
> 
> 
> Does this system come with the ipod dock or is that reserved for the step up ht-s7100? Also I am a little curious as to how these speakers sound. I currently own the ht-sr800 which I've been happy with but want to upgrade it because of the decoding on the s6100 receiver.



Yes, 6100 comes with Ipod dock but is audio only. 7100's dock is audio + video


----------



## Primeshot

Thanx 46XBR4. I figured that it did come with it seeing as how it stated so right on onkyos press release but I hadn't seen the dock in any pictures. Really considering this or the ht-7100...


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primeshot* /forum/post/14448330
> 
> 
> Thanx 46XBR4. I figured that it did come with it seeing as how it stated so right on onkyos press release but I hadn't seen the dock in any pictures. Really considering this or the ht-7100...



The difference between 6100 vs 7100 is:


(1) Ipod dock difference

(2) Sirius ready on 7100

(3) A pair of speaker stands for the front speakers of 7100


Price difference is $100 MSRP. 7100 is yet to be released.


----------



## fastzipperus

How long is the cable for the Microphone?


----------



## darkleafar

Well..I bought the S6100 this Monday at CC for 425, They didnt have it in houston, so I special ordered it and they brought it from Dallas. 3 days later, today, Its already here and picked it up half an hour before they closed (couldnt wait). I will be setting it up tomorrow, I am gonna buy a entertainment center (furniture) that is more open that the cabinet type I have now. I got a couple of questions for everybody before I set it up, hope you all can help me out:


-Speaker Stands...how do I know which ones will fit?

-Wiring...Will replacing the speaker wires included for a lower gauge (such as 14 gauge)increase sound quality, or what advantages will I gain?

-Do i really need to buy some sort of fan to keep the AVR from frying?

-Are banana plugs merely optional?


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Primeshot* /forum/post/14448330
> 
> 
> Thanx 46XBR4. I figured that it did come with it seeing as how it stated so right on onkyos press release but I hadn't seen the dock in any pictures. Really considering this or the ht-7100...



I think the 7100 just has added speaker stands, which you can buy cheaper at Monoprice.


----------



## lostcase

WORD!!!


They just called me to set up delivery for today, YAY!



Current Status:


APPOINTMENT SCHEDULED To receive POD information, Click Here.

Date: 08/15/2008

Time: 10:36 (ET) Print Tracking Info

**Est. Del. Date: 08/15/2008 17:00

Appointment: Scheduled for 08/15/2008

12:00 - 17:00



Shipment History

Status Status Entry Date(ET)

RECOVERED AT DESTINATION 08/15/2008 08:10

APPOINTMENT SCHEDULED 08/15/2008 10:36

CONFIRMED ON BOARD 08/13/2008 21:47

TENDERED TO CARRIER 08/13/2008 19:12

PILOT DESTINATION ALERTED 08/13/2008 16:09

SHIPMENT DETAILS TENDERED TO PILOT 08/13/2008 12:14


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/14451003
> 
> 
> I think the 7100 just has added speaker stands, which you can buy cheaper at Monoprice.



Those aren't the only differences. Also the different type of Ipod dock & 7100 is Sirius ready, along with the stands


----------



## fltekdiver

We just watched our first blu ray movie last night, with the Onkyo 6100 hooked up through HDMI.

After spending 10 minutes, of running their test to set up the speakers, it was ready to go. ( Remember to shut everything off, no back ground noise, A/C, telephone, everything ) when running that test. The system is really easy to set up, and was a breeze running through their manual.


We watched " Kingdom of Heaven " , and the swords felt like they were going right at you. There were dog's barking in the movie, and my dogs started running all through the house barking back, lol. Audio was clean, precise, and directed through the channels well. We couldn't get the center channel to be high enough, as we would keep changing the volume up and down, because when they were taking it was hard to hear them. Small adjustment I need to make today.


We sold our Sony dream machine wireless system, and bought this one. All I can say is, I'll never go wireless again. The surround speakers really sound good on a wired system, and the 6100 does an outstanding job of decoding the sounds.


This is by far the best system we have ever owned, and love it. You cannot beat the price either, I don't know how they could sell such a quality system , at such an affordable price.


Lastly a few notes, : We mounted the surround speakers on stands 2' higher then us. The back speakers are mounted on walls on each side, pointing at each other, about 8' high and 16' apart, with the couch in the center.

We also used " overpriced" Monster cable for speaker wire, and everything is ran through mono price's HDMI cables.


If you have any doubts on this system, put it behind you and buy this system.


Also another note, I was just going to buy the receiver and purchase all the speakers separately, going with Klipsch , etc, but I'm Glad I didn't waste all that money going with separates, because the speakers sound great with this system, there powerfully, and have great bass.


Now tonight I just have to tweak the system, and run through the settings


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/14449430
> 
> 
> Well..I bought the S6100 this Monday at CC for 425, They didnt have it in houston, so I special ordered it and they brought it from Dallas. 3 days later, today, Its already here and picked it up half an hour before they closed (couldnt wait). I will be setting it up tomorrow, I am gonna buy a entertainment center (furniture) that is more open that the cabinet type I have now. I got a couple of questions for everybody before I set it up, hope you all can help me out:
> 
> 
> -Speaker Stands...how do I know which ones will fit?
> 
> -Wiring...Will replacing the speaker wires included for a lower gauge (such as 14 gauge)increase sound quality, or what advantages will I gain?
> 
> -Do i really need to buy some sort of fan to keep the AVR from frying?
> 
> -Are banana plugs merely optional?



Never mind, I got an answer to most of this questions except one new one:


This receiver is said to decode DTS HD and DOLBY HD....does it decode any of the older formats? DOlby pro logic 2..etc? For instance..what kinda audio would we be getting out of a regular DVD? any thoughts? thanks


----------



## Primeshot

Ive read some of the reviews offered by you guys here and although the system sounds great I'm still a little hesitant. I actually almost bought the ht-s5100 because of the slight power increase over my ht-sr800 and the aesthetics of the system itself... then Onkyo announced the 6100 and 7100. I can tell you that I heard the 5100 and it sounded slightly better than the sr800(crisper and more balanced). However the s5100 speaker are "wood" as are the sr800's and the 6100's are plastic...how would the build of the speaker translate to the sound quality?


----------



## wishnuv

How did you manage to get it for $425? It still lists at $699 at CC.




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/14449430
> 
> 
> Well..I bought the S6100 this Monday at CC for 425, They didnt have it in houston, so I special ordered it and they brought it from Dallas. 3 days later, today, Its already here and picked it up half an hour before they closed (couldnt wait). I will be setting it up tomorrow, I am gonna buy a entertainment center (furniture) that is more open that the cabinet type I have now. I got a couple of questions for everybody before I set it up, hope you all can help me out:
> 
> 
> -Speaker Stands...how do I know which ones will fit?
> 
> -Wiring...Will replacing the speaker wires included for a lower gauge (such as 14 gauge)increase sound quality, or what advantages will I gain?
> 
> -Do i really need to buy some sort of fan to keep the AVR from frying?
> 
> -Are banana plugs merely optional?


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wishnuv* /forum/post/14454094
> 
> 
> How did you manage to get it for $425? It still lists at $699 at CC.



I really have no idea.... YOu see, I went in there with the intention of getting CC to match US appliances price of 529, thinking that their price was 699. When the Sales associate pulled up the S6100 in his black screen, he said that they didnt have it in there, but that it was available in a warehouse in Dallas and that I could special order it. The price marked for the S6100 on his black screen said $425. I asked him if it was the right price, he said yes. And thats that. I really dont know why.


----------



## lostcase

Okay, so I got my MASSIVE box yesterday, and boy was it fun unboxing this puppy. Everything was so nicely packaged, I almost wanted to leave it in the box. Enough of that, so I took everything out, I figured since I have to be in bed early since I had to be up in a few hours for work, I would only want to lay everything out. Wrong. I started to hook up everything. I spent 2-3 hours just getting the speakers ready. Even though my Banana plugs aren't in yet, I tried to set them up anyway. Here's my problem. We don't get our new Toshiba Regza until next weekend, so I was trying to hook this up to my very basic 27" Norcent, that only has Component inputs. That means, I couldn't get to receivers on screen display menu. I thought since my comcast box has HDMI, that I could plug Comcast-> Receiver(HDMI), put the cable coax into the receiver, then receiver->tv(with component). But that failed horribly. My speakers would all work when I hooked up the iPOD Dock, but when I tried watching The Kingdom on On Demand, Only the Sub and the right front speaker worked, while I received hissing noise on the rest. I mean, I was dead tired and didn't want to mess with it much because I had to wake up early for work. I took the 6100 manual with me to read up on it.


Another thing that really caught my attention is how freaking hot this unit gets. I mean, I've read here in AVS, and even on bensbargains, that Onkyo's get hot. But after only 10 minutes of use, it got so hot that I started to smell like burnt plastic. I really hope that is something that goes away with use, the smell that is, but I know that I will now have to buy a stand with more ventilation. I've seen some guys set up here where he added 4 PC fans to the back of his stand.



Anyway, anyone else received their unit yesterday?


Keep in mind that I ordered from US Appliance on Monday, got conformation Wednesday, Pilot freight picked it up Thursday (from Detroit to Newark), and to door step Friday.


----------



## forcedfedgtp

I did receive my unit on Thursday afternoon! Unfortunatly I've only had a small amount of time to play with it. I am in the middle of setting up the room, etc. So most of my time is spent trying to set up the front/rear locations and running wire...which is supposed to come Monday!


----------



## Primeshot

Lostcase... I can tell you from experience that while those onkyo receivers do in fact run hot you really don't have anything to worry about. I have an ht-sr800 and my receiver actually has a cut off mechanism in case it gets too hot(its done it twice since Ive bought it a year ago.) I don't have mine out in the open but my stand has decent ventilation.


----------



## lostcase

Thanks Primeshot, I was starting to get worried..


----------



## padopack

hey guys, most likely this question is pretty nooby, but it seems like ppl are saying to get newer wires to use instead of those included with the 6100? if so - which wires wud be most desirable?


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *padopack* /forum/post/14458417
> 
> 
> hey guys, most likely this question is pretty nooby, but it seems like ppl are saying to get newer wires to use instead of those included with the 6100? if so - which wires wud be most desirable?



I ordered 200ft of 14AWG speaker wire as well as a 25ft subwoofer cable (which is made out of RG6) from monoprice...and I hope it arrives tomorrow!


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/14457087
> 
> 
> Okay, so I got my MASSIVE box yesterday, and boy was it fun unboxing this puppy. Everything was so nicely packaged, I almost wanted to leave it in the box. Enough of that, so I took everything out, I figured since I have to be in bed early since I had to be up in a few hours for work, I would only want to lay everything out. Wrong. I started to hook up everything. I spent 2-3 hours just getting the speakers ready. Even though my Banana plugs aren't in yet, I tried to set them up anyway. Here's my problem. We don't get our new Toshiba Regza until next weekend, so I was trying to hook this up to my very basic 27" Norcent, that only has Component inputs. That means, I couldn't get to receivers on screen display menu. I thought since my comcast box has HDMI, that I could plug Comcast-> Receiver(HDMI), put the cable coax into the receiver, then receiver->tv(with component). But that failed horribly. My speakers would all work when I hooked up the iPOD Dock, but when I tried watching The Kingdom on On Demand, Only the Sub and the right front speaker worked, while I received hissing noise on the rest. I mean, I was dead tired and didn't want to mess with it much because I had to wake up early for work. I took the 6100 manual with me to read up on it.
> 
> 
> Another thing that really caught my attention is how freaking hot this unit gets. I mean, I've read here in AVS, and even on bensbargains, that Onkyo's get hot. But after only 10 minutes of use, it got so hot that I started to smell like burnt plastic. I really hope that is something that goes away with use, the smell that is, but I know that I will now have to buy a stand with more ventilation. I've seen some guys set up here where he added 4 PC fans to the back of his stand.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, anyone else received their unit yesterday?
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that I ordered from US Appliance on Monday, got conformation Wednesday, Pilot freight picked it up Thursday (from Detroit to Newark), and to door step Friday.




Actually, I have been very concerned with the heating issue as well. Not really an issue, for what I hear, but I am considering installing some sorta fan..Although the entertainment center I got is a shelf type that is open on all sides..so I dont have to worry as much as those people with cabinet types, I guess. Even though I got my unit Thursday, I spent the last 3 days wiring my 16 gauge speaker cable from Home depot along the corners of the walls, Assembling speaker stands, assembling and mounting speaker brackets for the back speakers, etc. After much much work, I finally have all that set, and I am barely gonna get ready to hook everything up.


LOSTCASE: are you saying that this thing wont work with a regular comcast HD box? why are you only getting sound from 2 speakers? That is a scary thought. Let me know how it went.


EVERYONE: I think we should make this thread the official Onkyo S6100 thread, and maybe XBR4 owner (starter of this thread) will update the first post regularly with useful information about this unit, what do you all think?

Also, does anybody know what level receiver this? LEvel 4, 5 or 6?

Does anybody know if there is a problem running to speaker wires right next to each other?

Is anybody also replacing the subwoofer cable that came with it? Or is the one that came with it just fine?


Thanks.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner

I too have an open shelf entertainment system, do you really think it is necessary to run fans? I sure hope not.


In terms of setting it up, shouldn't it be:


Cable Coax -> Comcast HD Receiver -> HDMI Cable -> Onkyo Receiver -> HDMI Cable -> TV


From looking at the back of the Onkyo, I don't see where you would hookup the coax cable anyways. This is probably the problem lostcase is having.


It looks like forcedfedgtp is replacing the subwoofer cable with one from monoprice.


I have no problem updating this thread with useful info. Just let me know if there is anything anyone wants me to add to the first post.


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14466863
> 
> 
> I too have an open shelf entertainment system, do you really think it is necessary to run fans? I sure hope not.
> 
> 
> In terms of setting it up, shouldn't it be:
> 
> 
> Cable Coax -> Comcast HD Receiver -> HDMI Cable -> Onkyo Receiver -> HDMI Cable -> TV
> 
> 
> From looking at the back of the Onkyo, I don't see where you would hookup the coax cable anyways. This is probably the problem lostcase is having.
> 
> 
> It looks like forcedfedgtp is replacing the subwoofer cable with one from monoprice.
> 
> 
> I have no problem updating this thread with useful info. Just let me know if there is anything anyone wants me to add to the first post.



But, is it necessary to cahnge it? I know the reason we are changing speaker wire is because the 22 gauge that comes with it wont support anything longer than 12ft for the 8ohm speakers that come with this system, according to this table:
http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable 

My question is, what would be the reasoning behing changing the subwoofer cable?


XBR4: I think all of us could take advantage of a well managed first post. Here are some ideas:
Links to the cheapest prices currently known
link to the online manual and official website
link to reviews (i know for a fact CNET is waiting for Onkyo to send them a reviewing sample)
some sort of FAQ about this unit
possible known issues


and thats all i got for now. And yes, I really hope we dont need a fan. any experts care to chime in about that?


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/14466882
> 
> 
> 
> XBR4: I think all of us could take advantage of a well managed first post. Here are some ideas:
> Links to the cheapest prices currently known
> link to the online manual and official website
> link to reviews (i know for a fact CNET is waiting for Onkyo to send them a reviewing sample)
> some sort of FAQ about this unit
> possible known issues



Will do, give me a day or so. I updated it a bit but need to gather the info. Thanks!


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14466984
> 
> 
> Will do, give me a day or so. I updated it a bit but need to gather the info. Thanks!



Thank you very much, looks nice so far ^_^


----------



## lostcase

LOSTCASE: are you saying that this thing wont work with a regular comcast HD box? why are you only getting sound from 2 speakers? That is a scary thought. Let me know how it went.



Thanks.[/quote]


darkleafar,


I am not 100%. Remember, I said that I was temporarily hooking it up to my cheap Norcent 27" LCD, with no HDMI. I have not touched anything on it since friday night. The point is, I have not even scratched the surface with this system. I've read tons and tons of post on Onkyo receivers, and the same thing comes up, Read the manual. I had to work all weekend long to make up some hours for my vacation next week, so I have had no time to play with it. Tuesday will be the day that I get serious with my install. Going to start drilling and fishing wire's through my basement. I think I should have taken pictures for the unboxing, it was so beautiful, lol.


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14466863
> 
> 
> I too have an open shelf entertainment system, do you really think it is necessary to run fans? I sure hope not.
> 
> 
> In terms of setting it up, shouldn't it be:
> 
> 
> Cable Coax -> Comcast HD Receiver -> HDMI Cable -> Onkyo Receiver -> HDMI Cable -> TV
> 
> 
> From looking at the back of the Onkyo, I don't see where you would hookup the coax cable anyways. This is probably the problem lostcase is having.
> 
> 
> It looks like forcedfedgtp is replacing the subwoofer cable with one from monoprice.
> 
> 
> I have no problem updating this thread with useful info. Just let me know if there is anything anyone wants me to add to the first post.




Yup, exactly the problem that I am having. This is how I have it now,



Coax-->comcast box-->coax to receiver (i know its retarded, but the receiver has a coax input, but thats for antenna), component from comcast box, component to TV.


My set up is all jacked up, but when I get my Regza this weekend, everything will be properly configured.


----------



## hd54321

I got 3 120mm fans from Monoprice along with my speaker cable and banana plugs. I've got a closed entertainment center. The PS3 already gets real loud when we play a game, so I figured I needed fans.


I'm assembling a power supply for the fans by hacking an unused 12v wall wart and splicing a molex on one end.


----------



## lostcase

Please post pics if you can hd54321. I may want to do the same thing.


----------



## forcedfedgtp

Does anyone have there system totally set up yet? Any Pics?


What is everyone using for speaker stands?


I am in the market for a pair of speaker stands for the fronts! Wondering what everyone else it using...


----------



## jakernest

This deal seems too good to pass up. You're looking at $350 for the sr606 receiver itself, and at USappliance you can get the whole package for $560 shipped to your door. I have been debating on whether to get this htib or the sr606 and a basic Polk 5.1 system for some time. I think getting the 8 speakers for $200 is worth it in itself, and i can upgrade them over time as the receiver with this htib is a stud, and should be very "futureproof."


First post too, so i'd like to extend my thanks to everyone on this forum for all their amazing guides and advise i have read so far.


----------



## IIPale RiderII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakernest* /forum/post/14469402
> 
> 
> This deal seems too good to pass up. You're looking at $350 for the sr606 receiver itself, and at USappliance you can get the whole package for $560 shipped to your door. I have been debating on whether to get this htib or the sr606 and a basic Polk 5.1 system for some time. I think getting the 8 speakers for $200 is worth it in itself, and i can upgrade them over time as the receiver with this htib is a stud, and should be very "futureproof."
> 
> 
> First post too, so i'd like to extend my thanks to everyone on this forum for all their amazing guides and advise i have read so far.



That's what I did. I bought the TX-SR606 and then pieced together a 5.1 setup from strictly Polk Audio.


CS1 (center)

PSW10 (sub)

MONITOR60 (L & R)

MONITOR30 (rear L & R)


----------



## VinnieVol

All that stress about whether or not I would get the 6100 delivered from US Appliance before I moved in a couple of weeks.. and to my surprise they called today to schedule delivery for tomorrow, which is a day ahead of the week's window of delivery time that I got in my order confirmation.


I live in the south, too.. so I was really surprised to get this thing delivered this quickly. Can't wait to unbox and hook 'er up!


----------



## hd54321

Sucks to be in LA. Pilot just scheduled delivery for Wednesday from 12-4. Ehh, anyways, gives me a chance to install the fans and setup the speaker stands.


----------



## Botero

ok, my system arrives tomorrow... so tonight i went to program my harmony remote, and i am noticing that harmony doesn't have it listed... anybody else find this?


----------



## hd54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *46XBR4Owner* /forum/post/14466984
> 
> 
> Will do, give me a day or so. I updated it a bit but need to gather the info. Thanks!



Looks great! Here are some suggested additions:


* Explain the difference between this and the 7100 (you did this a few posts ago)

* Add a section titled "Suggested enhancements/mods" and include the info for the banana plugs, 14 gauge speaker wire, and the speaker stands that I mentioned the (Sanus HTB3 from buy.com).

* Include the basic info for hooking it up (I think you did this as well)


----------



## hd54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Botero* /forum/post/14472666
> 
> 
> ok, my system arrives tomorrow... so tonight i went to program my harmony remote, and i am noticing that harmony doesn't have it listed... anybody else find this?



Did you try the TX-SR606? It's a very similar receiver.


----------



## NeeNaz

Ok, I got my 6100 over the weekend and its working great.


But I have a little problem and was wondering if anyone has any solutions.


I dont have a stand alone Blue-ray player. I do have a Blue-ray drive on my laptop and the laptop has an HDMI out. However when I connect the laptop to the Receiver my laptop stops playing the movie and gives me an error message. I later read in the Onkyo manual that it does not support Video via HDMI from a PC.


I can connect my laptop to the TV (which by the way doesnt have an HDMI out, only 3 HDMI in's). And I can connect the TV to the receiver with RCA cables. But from my limited knowledge of all the connections, I dont get the full quality of using a 7.1 system unless I have the reciever connected with an HDMI cable.


Does anybody have any advice on how to connect my laptop to the receiver to get the best quality sound?


----------



## darkleafar

Well, after several days of setting up this system, I finally got it all setup.The room is still a mess with wrappers and DVDs all over teh floor, but when I clean that up iwill post pictures. FOr the record, I used SANUS stands that I bought at target for my fronts and side surrounds; for the back surrounds I used SANUS speaker wall brackets, also attarget. After experimenting quite a bit, I got the receiver figured out, except for the very advanced features. I used the Audyssey setup process and did not change anything. Alotof people say that the best isto have the subwoofer crossover frequency at 80hz, but according to the manual, with the size of speakers of this system, it should not be set under 120HZ..anybody has any input on this? also for the record, this is what I got hooked up to my receiver:
ps3 (hdmi)
Wii(component)
Comcast HD box (component)
Macbook(DVI to HDMI for video and RCA analog for audio)


and so far no problems with any of that. The receiver can be set to whatever audio format u want such asDPLIIx or DTS neo 6 which will matrix any source to all 7 speakers, pretty neat. Love this thing. ^_^


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd54321* /forum/post/14472673
> 
> 
> Looks great! Here are some suggested additions:
> 
> 
> * Explain the difference between this and the 7100 (you did this a few posts ago)
> 
> * Add a section titled "Suggested enhancements/mods" and include the info for the banana plugs, 14 gauge speaker wire, and the speaker stands that I mentioned the (Sanus HTB3 from buy.com).
> 
> * Include the basic info for hooking it up (I think you did this as well)



Also, include how the 6100 has a modified 606. Does anyone find it weird that the 667 receiver is not on the Onkyo website?


----------



## lostcase

Okay, here are a few pics of the 6100. Mind you, my living room is a total mess and I will devote this whole weekend to its set up. I only have my crappy Norcent at the moment, but Saturday I will get my Toshiba REGZA 52XV540U.

I put my ps3 and 360 next to the sub so you guys can see how big it is. It's very powerful and rumbles the floor, even with my carpet.


----------



## kevinhcraig

Just found these forums after I purchased the 61000 from US Appliances, can't wait to get it! I will apologize in advance for being a noob, but I am looking for some guidance on replacing the stock wires once the system gets in. Here is what I plan on getting:


14 Banana Plugs

200FT 16AWG Enhanced Loud Oxygen-Free Copper Speaker Wire Cable

1 12ft High-quality Coaxial Audio/Video RCA CL2 Rated Cable - RG6/U 75ohm (for subs)


Does this seem like adequate wire. Any recommendations?


Also, how hard is rewiring on this system? I know the banana plugs wont be a problem, but what about where the original wire connects to the speakers?


----------



## VinnieVol

My wife just called and said my 6100 has been delivered. Very impressed with US Appliance... many of us were skeptical at first.. but I'd definitely do business with them again.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/14476507
> 
> 
> Just found these forums after I purchased the 61000 from US Appliances, can't wait to get it! I will apologize in advance for being a noob, but I am looking for some guidance on replacing the stock wires once the system gets in. Here is what I plan on getting:
> 
> 
> 14 Banana Plugs
> 
> 200FT 16AWG Enhanced Loud Oxygen-Free Copper Speaker Wire Cable
> 
> 1 12ft High-quality Coaxial Audio/Video RCA CL2 Rated Cable - RG6/U 75ohm (for subs)
> 
> 
> Does this seem like adequate wire. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> Also, how hard is rewiring on this system? I know the banana plugs wont be a problem, but what about where the original wire connects to the speakers?



The wiring is a piece of cake. If you think the banana plugs are no problem, then the wire is even easier. It works the same as the original wire except its not color coded and is thicker.


How long is your longest wire run from receiver to speaker?


You didn't need a CL2 rated sub cable unless you're going in wall. But it doesn't hurt to have it.


Good purchase.


----------



## bfeller

Is there a way to change the input to zone 2? After looking at the manual, it doesn't look like you can change the zone 2 input. Does this mean that zone 2 will play the same audio as zone 1? The 606 manual states that you can change the input to zone 2, so I'm assuming you can have different inputs for zone 1 and zone 2 on the 606. I need to get this question answered so I know whether to buy a 6100 or a 606 and speakers. I would like to be able to play music in zone 2 and watch a movie in 5.1 on zone 1 simultaneously.


If the 667 doesn't support zone 2 then this is a huge difference between the 667 and 606.


Can anyone clarify this for me?

Thanks!


----------



## kevinhcraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/14477585
> 
> 
> The wiring is a piece of cake. If you think the banana plugs are no problem, then the wire is even easier. It works the same as the original wire except its not color coded and is thicker.
> 
> 
> How long is your longest wire run from receiver to speaker?
> 
> 
> You didn't need a CL2 rated sub cable unless you're going in wall. But it doesn't hurt to have it.
> 
> 
> Good purchase.



I haven't placed the order yet, so I might not order the sub wire if its not necessary. Do you think the stock sub woofer wire will suffice?


My living room is quite large, and I don't see any way of getting a wire to the back speakers without running wire around the edges of the entire room. I am racking my brain right now trying to figure out how to conceal the wires


----------



## hd54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/14477686
> 
> 
> My living room is quite large, and I don't see any way of getting a wire to the back speakers without running wire around the edges of the entire room. I am racking my brain right now trying to figure out how to conceal the wires



I purchased a Rocketfish wireless rear speaker kit. It delivers 25watt RMS to each speaker (yea this seems low, but the rear speakers probably don't need a huge amount of wattage). The kit has gotten pretty good reviews on the internet and it doesn't interfere with my DECT phone system and my 2.4ghz wireless.


-HD


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/14476507
> 
> 
> Just found these forums after I purchased the 61000 from US Appliances, can't wait to get it! I will apologize in advance for being a noob, but I am looking for some guidance on replacing the stock wires once the system gets in. Here is what I plan on getting:
> 
> 
> 14 Banana Plugs
> 
> 200FT 16AWG Enhanced Loud Oxygen-Free Copper Speaker Wire Cable
> 
> 1 12ft High-quality Coaxial Audio/Video RCA CL2 Rated Cable - RG6/U 75ohm (for subs)
> 
> 
> Does this seem like adequate wire. Any recommendations?
> 
> 
> Also, how hard is rewiring on this system? I know the banana plugs wont be a problem, but what about where the original wire connects to the speakers?



Looks like a good buy to me! I went with the 14awg speaker wire based on a recomendation from a friend...I think he said that cause I am running a 33-35ft line of wire for each of the rears....


I bought the 25ft RG6 sub cable and it looks very nice...not real rigid/hard to work with as I expected...


And rewiring the system is nothing more than making sure what you plugged into the receiver is the same wire you are plugging into the appropriate speaker...make sure you get your positive and negative right too! If you ordered the speaker wire from monoprice like I did, they have a blue line on the one wire to designate the positive.


Matter of fact...I will be running wires tonight!


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> I haven't placed the order yet, so I might not order the sub wire if its not necessary. Do you think the stock sub woofer wire will suffice?



Oh, definitely get a sub cable. They're cheap enough. You just didn't need the in wall CL2 model.


After looking at the site, all the RG6 sub cables are CL2 rated. So get whatever one you chose the first time. It also looks like te RG6 cables are cheaper than the RG59 which usually isn't the case.


----------



## Tacoboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NeeNaz* /forum/post/14472708
> 
> 
> Ok, I got my 6100 over the weekend and its working great.
> 
> 
> But I have a little problem and was wondering if anyone has any solutions.
> 
> 
> I don't have a stand alone Blue-ray player. I do have a Blue-ray drive on my laptop and the laptop has an HDMI out. However when I connect the laptop to the Receiver my laptop stops playing the movie and gives me an error message. I later read in the Onkyo manual that it does not support Video via HDMI from a PC.
> 
> 
> I can connect my laptop to the TV (which by the way doesn't have an HDMI out, only 3 HDMI In's). And I can connect the TV to the receiver with RCA cables. But from my limited knowledge of all the connections, I don't get the full quality of using a 7.1 system unless I have the receiver connected with an HDMI cable.
> 
> 
> Does anybody have any advice on how to connect my laptop to the receiver to get the best quality sound?



Have you tried running the HDMI from the laptop to the TV and then running a digital coaxial or optical from the TV to the receiver (if the TV has a digital output?).


----------



## NeeNaz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tacoboy* /forum/post/14480906
> 
> 
> Have you tried running the HDMI from the laptop to the TV and then running a digital coaxial or optical from the TV to the receiver (if the TV has a digital output?).



Thanks for the suggestion.


I have an optical audio out on the back of the TV - will that give good quality sound ie. utilize the 7.1 system to its full capacity?


----------



## kevinhcraig

Thanks for all of the suggestions guys! I will let you all know how it sounds once its all said and done. Of course, that could be a few weeks based on US Appliances shipping estimate...


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/14481194
> 
> 
> Thanks for all of the suggestions guys! I will let you all know how it sounds once its all said and done. Of course, that could be a few weeks based on US Appliances shipping estimate...



I don't think you have anything to worry about. I placed my order on 8/9 and received the 6100 yesterday, 8/19.


One thing I have to say upon unboxing this system... is Wow. It's more substantial than I had in mind... in a good way, though.


I share your dilemma in that I'm trying to find a good way to conceal my speaker wires. Right now I'm considering running them behind the walls and up through the attic, but that sounds like a pretty big undertaking... so I'm not sure yet. But I want it to be as clean and as neat as possible.


----------



## ewto16

Seriously, how big is that sub? I might not get this becasue that is so big.


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ewto16* /forum/post/14482889
> 
> 
> Seriously, how big is that sub? I might not get this becasue that is so big.



The sub's dimensions are 10 13/16" x 19 15/16" x 16 3/16" (275 x 507 6x 411 mm) and it weighs 25lbs.


So, it's pretty big. But I think it's stylish. And it's glossy black finish matches my Samsung HDTV and PS3 perfectly. So, I like it.. but some might not. To each his own, right?


----------



## VinnieVol

So.. last night as I was unboxing my 6100 I noticed that each speaker had two holes for screws.. I'm assuming for wall mounting.


This whole time I thought I'd have to buy either speaker stands or wall mounts. What's wrong with just mounting the speakers onto the walls with those holes in the plastic casing of the speaker itself? I realize you wouldn't be able to angle them, but is there somethign else I'm missing?


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/14484146
> 
> 
> So.. last night as I was unboxing my 6100 I noticed that each speaker had two holes for screws.. I'm assuming for wall mounting.
> 
> 
> This whole time I thought I'd have to buy either speaker stands or wall mounts. What's wrong with just mounting the speakers onto the walls with those holes in the plastic casing of the speaker itself? I realize you wouldn't be able to angle them, but is there somethign else I'm missing?



I was going to mount mine on the wall using those mounting points...I think they even give you foam spacers so the speaker doesnt rest on the wall. I dont see why it would hurt anything? It wouldnt hurt to give it a shot...see how it sounds!


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/14483035
> 
> 
> The sub's dimensions are 10 13/16" x 19 15/16" x 16 3/16" (275 x 507 6x 411 mm) and it weighs 25lbs.
> 
> 
> So, it's pretty big. But I think it's stylish. And it's glossy black finish matches my Samsung HDTV and PS3 perfectly. So, I like it.. but some might not. To each his own, right?



Its rather large, but your right, very stylish and sexy..


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/14484146
> 
> 
> So.. last night as I was unboxing my 6100 I noticed that each speaker had two holes for screws.. I'm assuming for wall mounting.
> 
> 
> This whole time I thought I'd have to buy either speaker stands or wall mounts. What's wrong with just mounting the speakers onto the walls with those holes in the plastic casing of the speaker itself? I realize you wouldn't be able to angle them, but is there somethign else I'm missing?



Thats what I did with the rear speakers. Looks and sounds fine. But the foam spacers are needed, they help.


----------



## toastmix

Ackk! They took away the "Add to Cart" button for this item on the US Appliances page... Until further notice...


So, I was wondering if any new owners could comment on the analog video upscaling quality. This was a negative area for the TX-SR606, at least in the CNET review, and if this is basically the same receiver... Any comment would be helpful.


----------



## fastzipperus

Circuit City has it for $599.99 plus add a 10% coupon/code floating around brings it down to $539.99 plus tax with free shipping.


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toastmix* /forum/post/14486007
> 
> 
> Ackk! They took away the "Add to Cart" button for this item on the US Appliances page... Until further notice...
> 
> 
> So, I was wondering if any new owners could comment on the analog video upscaling quality. This was a negative area for the TX-SR606, at least in the CNET review, and if this is basically the same receiver... Any comment would be helpful.



I thought they reviewed the 605, but not the 606? i remember reading about the upscaling issue but it was my understanding that this didnt affect the 606. Now that we are on topic...how do I get it to upscale? I know I would want to leave untouched signals coming from my PS3, for example, but how about my wii (maximum resolution of 480p with component cable) how do i set it to upscale that? anybody know?


----------



## IIPale RiderII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/14486427
> 
> 
> I thought they reviewed the 605, but not the 606? i remember reading about the upscaling issue but it was my understanding that this didnt affect the 606. Now that we are on topic...how do I get it to upscale? I know I would want to leave untouched signals coming from my PS3, for example, but how about my wii (maximum resolution of 480p with component cable) how do i set it to upscale that? anybody know?



You just go to the HDMI Output settings in the menu and scroll over to 1080i for the TX-SR606. (Page 80 of OM)

Home Theater TX-SR606 review - They say it is the best receiver they have ever tested under $1,000 and you can buy it for less than half of that.


----------



## darkleafar

Attention everyone:

I think there is a lot of confusion about the cables. I was confused myself at first, but I have researched some and here is what I found out:

Speaker wire included with this HTIB is not low quality, it is just a very thin gauge. What does this mean? Well, the gauge number (thickness) is inversely proportional to the distance needed for a particular room. In other words, the longer that you need the wire to be, the lower gauge (thicker) that you should get.
Same thing with subwoofer cable. I have even researched around this forums and some people even use a regular composite video cable as their subwoofer cable. In reality, there is no such thing as a subwoofer cable. ANy cable that is an RCA, RG6, or RG59 type single connector will work with this subwoofer. WHy? because all you are really looking for is for the cable to have a 75ohm resistance, which most if not all of this cables have. If you are planning to , per say, put your subwoofer all the way to the back of the room then you would definetely need to get something like 50 ft of RG6 (recommended) simply because is thicker (needed for longer runs), better shielded (for longer runs) and longer (duh.. lol)

Here is a extremely useful website that is widely accepted among experts in this forums:
http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm 

Hope that helps.


XBR4: hopefully you can update the first post respectively. ^_^


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/14486637
> 
> 
> Attention everyone:
> 
> I think there is a lot of confusion about the cables. I was confused myself at first, but I have researched some and here is what I found out:
> 
> Speaker wire included with this HTIB is not low quality, it is just a very thin gauge. What does this mean? Well, the gauge number (thickness) is inversely proportional to the distance needed for a particular room. In other words, the longer that you need the wire to be, the lower gauge (thicker) that you should get.
> Same thing with subwoofer cable. I have even researched around this forums and some people even use a regular composite video cable as their subwoofer cable. In reality, there is no such thing as a subwoofer cable. ANy cable that is an RCA, RG6, or RG59 type single connector will work with this subwoofer. WHy? because all you are really looking for is for the cable to have a 75ohm resistance, which most if not all of this cables have. If you are planning to , per say, put your subwoofer all the way to the back of the room then you would definetely need to get something like 50 ft of RG6 (recommended) simply because is thicker (needed for longer runs), better shielded (for longer runs) and longer (duh.. lol)
> 
> Here is a extremely useful website that is widely accepted among experts in this forums:
> http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> XBR4: hopefully you can update the first post respectively. ^_^



So what gauge is this that came with the 6100? 16? At what distance point should I consider buying a lower gauge that what came with it?


Thanks for the info, by the way. I'm of the opinion that you buy something when you need it.


----------



## kevinhcraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastzipperus* /forum/post/14486349
> 
> 
> Circuit City has it for $599.99 plus add a 10% coupon/code floating around brings it down to $539.99 plus tax with free shipping.



Try going through this link for 10%
http://www.circuitcity.com//ccd/gene...keycode=881219 


EDIT: The 10% off coupon above works, you just dont see it until the payment page (right before you submit payment)


EDIT#2: Tax kills this deal. Would add $40 dollars (FL)!


----------



## chucks0

I ordered it from Circuit City. Although it is a little more expensive, you get the added benefit of being able to return local if there is a problem. I ordered it on 8/19 and it is scheduled for delivery on 8/22.


----------



## 46XBR4Owner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/14486637
> 
> 
> Attention everyone:
> 
> 
> I think there is a lot of confusion about the cables. I was confused myself at first, but I have researched some and here is what I found out:
> 
> Speaker wire included with this HTIB is not low quality, it is just a very thin gauge. What does this mean? Well, the gauge number (thickness) is inversely proportional to the distance needed for a particular room. In other words, the longer that you need the wire to be, the lower gauge (thicker) that you should get.
> Same thing with subwoofer cable. I have even researched around this forums and some people even use a regular composite video cable as their subwoofer cable. In reality, there is no such thing as a subwoofer cable. ANy cable that is an RCA, RG6, or RG59 type single connector will work with this subwoofer. WHy? because all you are really looking for is for the cable to have a 75ohm resistance, which most if not all of this cables have. If you are planning to , per say, put your subwoofer all the way to the back of the room then you would definetely need to get something like 50 ft of RG6 (recommended) simply because is thicker (needed for longer runs), better shielded (for longer runs) and longer (duh.. lol)
> 
> Here is a extremely useful website that is widely accepted among experts in this forums:
> http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> XBR4: hopefully you can update the first post respectively. ^_^



Updated


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/14486960
> 
> 
> So what gauge is this that came with the 6100? 16? At what distance point should I consider buying a lower gauge that what came with it?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info, by the way. I'm of the opinion that you buy something when you need it.



6100 comes with a gauge 22. There is a very useful chart in the link I provided.


----------



## darkleafar

I realize there might be some first time owners like me, who are gonna be experimenting a lot with their very first receiver; thus this thread. One of the questions that intrigued me the most was the listening modes and audio soundtracks. For instance, I wasnt sure whether Dolby Pro Logic IIx was a type of track that came in certain DVDs or whether it is just what it says, a "listening mode". I stumbled upon an incredibly detailed post explaining everything for the Onkyo 805...dont worry, only difference from ours is that the 805 has THX processing, the rest is the same.

here is the link:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008717 

Hope it helps


----------



## lostcase

Good job providing info darkleafer


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/14489991
> 
> 
> 6100 comes with a gauge 22. There is a very useful chart in the link I provided.



Yeah.. saw that chart... problem is I'm a complete n00b when it comes to this stuff... I have no idea what 2 ohm load, 4 ohm load, etc... means., for each one there is a "max distance". Any insight? Sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/14490890
> 
> 
> Yeah.. saw that chart... problem is I'm a complete n00b when it comes to this stuff... I have no idea what 2 ohm load, 4 ohm load, etc... means., for each one there is a "max distance". Any insight? Sorry for my ignorance.



In the sense we are talking about here...speaker wire, the 2 ohm, 4 ohm load rating comes from your speaker. If you look on the back of all (or at least most) your speakers they should say 8 ohm. That is the resistance/impedance that the receiver "sees" and that regulates the amount of voltage and current (music signal) sent to the speaker. That is why on the receiver/amplifier you see the specs listed at "130w x 7....at 8 ohm"


You basically want the larger gauge wire over a longer run so you can make sure that the desired signal gets to your speakers.


I hope that explanation is clear...I am trying to type fast before going to a meeting


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14490970
> 
> 
> In the sense we are talking about here...speaker wire, the 2 ohm, 4 ohm load rating comes from your speaker. If you look on the back of all (or at least most) your speakers they should say 8 ohm. That is the resistance/impedance that the receiver "sees" and that regulates the amount of voltage and current (music signal) sent to the speaker. That is why on the receiver/amplifier you see the specs listed at "130w x 7....at 8 ohm"
> 
> 
> You basically want the larger gauge wire over a longer run so you can make sure that the desired signal gets to your speakers.
> 
> 
> I hope that explanation is clear...I am trying to type fast before going to a meeting



Yup, makes perfect sense. Thanks.


My longest runs, for the rear surrounds, will be ~35ft., (we're talking 8 ohm) so I'm thinking of going with the 16AWG. According to that chart, that should be good.


Ehh... or maybe 14awg to be on the safe side...


----------



## Regulator

Does this support LPCM??


Also I need to mount some of the speakers on an angled wall, where would I get mounting brackets for these speakers?


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Regulator* /forum/post/14491153
> 
> 
> Does this support LPCM??
> 
> 
> Also I need to mount some of the speakers on an angled wall, where would I get mounting brackets for these speakers?



1) Yes


2) www.monoprice.com


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/14491080
> 
> 
> Yup, makes perfect sense. Thanks.
> 
> 
> My longest runs, for the rear surrounds, will be ~35ft., (we're talking 8 ohm) so I'm thinking of going with the 16AWG. According to that chart, that should be good.
> 
> 
> Ehh... or maybe 14awg to be on the safe side...



My longest runs are around 32-33ft and I used 14AWG (based on recomendation from a friend)...I am sure the 16AWG will work perfectly fine though.


Just keep in mind how and where you are placing the wires. 14AWG wire is starting to get pretty beefy and I have 4 runs of it and a RG6 subwoofer cable bundled together...lol..getting kinda thick..luckily I found a decent solution to "hide" them from plain sight.


----------



## newbee05

Has anyone used the HT6100 speakers in a dedicated HT? Are they any good? I need to buy a new receiver for my HT and wondering if this is a good time to replace my 10 yr old bookshelf speakers.


thanks for your help


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *newbee05* /forum/post/14491949
> 
> 
> Has anyone used the HT6100 speakers in a dedicated HT? Are they any good? I need to buy a new receiver for my HT and wondering if this is a good time to replace my 10 yr old bookshelf speakers.
> 
> 
> thanks for your help



Well it dependS what kinda speakers u are talking about. can u post whag speakers u have? depending on that information, we might be able to answer that question better. also, what kinda subwoofer you have, if at all?


----------



## newbee05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/14494889
> 
> 
> Well it dependS what kinda speakers u are talking about. can u post whag speakers u have? depending on that information, we might be able to answer that question better. also, what kinda subwoofer you have, if at all?



Speakers and sub are 10 yr old cambridge soundworks rated 8ohm. All speakers minus center are bookshelf. Center is quite big, not sure what more info i can give you. I think sub is 10 inch.


Thanks for your help.


----------



## bigboss77

hey guys first post, ordered my s6100 yesterday and want to prepare for installation. I've read all through this thread and just one thing confuses me, i want to order some banana plugs along with the upgraded speaker wire. Just need to know which to order, open-screw or closed-screw plugs?



any help appreciated


----------



## chucks0

Just received my HT-S6100 today. So far I have only connected the minimum (Left, Right, Center and Sub). The sound quality is the best I've heard from a HTIB. Hopefully I can pick up some speaker stands tommorow and get the surrounds connected. I'm still at a loss on how to route the cables.


I have run into a problem which I am hoping someone has a solution for. The center channel speaker is on the tv stand in front of the TV. This appantely blocks the IR receiver for the TV. Has anyone had any experience with an inexpensive IR repeater I could use to solve this problem?


----------



## Regulator




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/14491225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Regulator* /forum/post/14491153
> 
> 
> Does this support LPCM??
> 
> 
> Also I need to mount some of the speakers on an angled wall, where would I get mounting brackets for these speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Yes
> 
> 
> 2) www.monoprice.com
Click to expand...


Just ordered it and will let you know how it turns out. Thanks lostcase. I guess I will wait for the system to come in before i decide what kind of mounts I need to get.


----------



## kirkan0s

Hello; Could someone say me if this HTIB HT-S6100 can decode the old formats too, as for example the simple Dolby Digital, EX; and DTS, ES, NEO etc...? I have old movies DVD's (not BlueRay yet), and I want see if it is compatible.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kirkan0s* /forum/post/14505226
> 
> 
> Hello; Could someone say me if this HTIB HT-S6100 can decode the old formats too, as for example the simple Dolby Digital, EX; and DTS, ES, NEO etc...? I have old movies DVD's (not BlueRay yet), and I want see if it is compatible.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Yes it can decode those formats.


----------



## fltekdiver

Anyone know of a good stereo cart, that would provide good air flow, and not over heat the receiver?


I need to put everything into a stereo cart, my Bluray player, cable box, receiver, all into a cart that provides good air flow.


Our entertainment center has wooden doors, that the signals cannot pass through. So I need to move everything into a cart, thanks


BTW, we love this system!


----------



## fltekdiver

Also another note, we used their automatic set up process, and did not like the system, the way it was balanced.


You can after setting up the speakers, go in and adjust the Db's on each speaker, we raised the center channel, and made some other adjustments to the rest of them, and now its well balanced for our room.


Great system, This has been the best true surround system yet, and this is our 3rd, and we love it !


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fltekdiver* /forum/post/14509217
> 
> 
> Also another note, we used their automatic set up process, and did not like the system, the way it was balanced.
> 
> 
> You can after setting up the speakers, go in and adjust the Db's on each speaker, we raised the center channel, and made some other adjustments to the rest of them, and now its well balanced for our room.
> 
> 
> Great system, This has been the best true surround system yet, and this is our 3rd, and we love it !



so you experienced enough to do manual set up? Id like to but as to how to do that I am clueless.I know you can use an SPL meter but taht is just a lil much right now. how did you know what to set the speakers to?


----------



## fltekdiver

Dude, I have know idea about meters etc, and I have very little experiance, lol


Here's what we experienced


Like most surround sound systems, its very hard to have the system balanced where you can hear their voices, but not have it so loud, that when there not talking and the action begins, it doesn't blast you out.


When the automatic system configuration was done, we could barley hear the voices. The rest of the system was over powering them.


Even when there wasn't action, it was very hard to hear them talking


I measured each distance from the TV to the speakers, and suprisly enough, they were right on. So I said huh, that's weird, then why are some so over powering then others.


Then I found the speaker DB mode, and you can adjust the DB's coming out of each on. So the automatic set up, configured my center channel at 3db.


I raised it to 7db. Th center channel was them a little over powering, so I lowered it to 6db, then 5 db, didn't like 5 db, a little hard to hear them again, and then raised it back to 6db.


We did the same with all the speakers, the two front ones were to low, and the two rear speakers were to high.


We kept playing the same scene over and over,, so we could get an accurate adjustment. Hearing just voices, and hearing actions scenes.


So far I like the way we have it balanced, but you can adjust them so easy, 2 button click, and raise and lower the Db's for each while your watching the movies.


We now have it set where we don't have to adjust it anymore.


----------



## kirkan0s




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14506495
> 
> 
> Yes it can decode those formats.



Ok. Thank you for your response, this equipment has convinced me, I will buy it the next week; Once the equipment arrives to me, I have thought to place all the speakers in the wall, for what I would like to know which are the best speaker wall bracket or the recommended for this HTIB?


Thanks.


----------



## chucks0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chucks0* /forum/post/14504306
> 
> 
> Just received my HT-S6100 today. So far I have only connected the minimum (Left, Right, Center and Sub). The sound quality is the best I've heard from a HTIB. Hopefully I can pick up some speaker stands tommorow and get the surrounds connected. I'm still at a loss on how to route the cables.
> 
> 
> I have run into a problem which I am hoping someone has a solution for. The center channel speaker is on the tv stand in front of the TV. This appantely blocks the IR receiver for the TV. Has anyone had any experience with an inexpensive IR repeater I could use to solve this problem?



Well . . . my usual bad luck showed up again and my HT-S6100 is now dead after one day. While watching a movie, the unit shut off and the standby light started flashing. The manual indicates this is caused by protection circuitry and that I should remove the power and unplug all cables. Following the manual, after an hour I plugged the power back in and with nothing connected turned the power on. The receiver turned back off after a couple of seconds and the standby light started flashing again. Seems as though I got one of the duds.


----------



## cumbaya19

is there a place where I can just get the speakers?I want something that looks like that (black/glossy/blue led) but the AV is ugly as hell. Im looking to spend the same 600$



I really like that sw!


----------



## raw3d

I have several questions:


1) Are there any popping noise issues? I heard that the 605 receivers had popping noise issues.


2) Is overheating a major issue or are you fine if you provide adequate ventiation?


3) Does this allow True HD audio from a HDMI connection to a PS3?


4) Are the extra 2 speakers that make it a 7.1 system going to not do anything unless it's a special DVD like Pan's Labyrinth that plays 7.1?


5) I read that the receiver in this box can upconvert analog sources to HDMI allowing me to only run one HDMI wire from the receiver to the TV regardless of how many HDMI and analog sources I have inputted to the receiver. However, I heard that the 605 receiver, which is very similar to the one put in this box, does something weird to the picture quality when doing this conversion? The reason I ask is I have an old xbox 360 that I can only use component video with, and I want to plug that into the receiver and use the HDMI going from my receiver to my TV to carry its signal without any quality loss.


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *raw3d* /forum/post/14513272
> 
> 
> I have several questions:
> 
> 
> 1) Are there any popping noise issues? I heard that the 605 receivers had popping noise issues.
> Not as far as I am concerned
> 
> 
> 2) Is overheating a major issue or are you fine if you provide adequate ventiation? Nothing that is beyond normal with any receiver. The type of AV cabinet you have has a great influence, however. I, for instance, have a shelf type open on all sides, meaning I have less to worru about than, per say, somebody with an all wooden closed doors cabinet
> 
> 
> 3) Does this allow True HD audio from a HDMI connection to a PS3?
> Yes, but you must set the PS3 to LPCM, bitstream wont do it. That is, however, the PS3s fault, not the receivers.
> 
> 4) Are the extra 2 speakers that make it a 7.1 system going to not do anything unless it's a special DVD like Pan's Labyrinth that plays 7.1?
> They are going to do the exact same thing that the other extra 2 speakers do in a 5.1 system: Provide cues, and the effect of something being on your side or behind you rather than just in front of you. Then again, Onkyo's have this mode called "all channel" which lets you listen to any source on all speakers at an equal level, and I quote from somebody else "its not a realistic sound [to have all speakers play at the same volume] but it is a guilty pleasure for many"
> 
> 5) I read that the receiver in this box can upconvert analog sources to HDMI allowing me to only run one HDMI wire from the receiver to the TV regardless of how many HDMI and analog sources I have inputted to the receiver. However, I heard that the 605 receiver, which is very similar to the one put in this box, does something weird to the picture quality when doing this conversion? The reason I ask is I have an old xbox 360 that I can only use component video with, and I want to plug that into the receiver and use the HDMI going from my receiver to my TV to carry its signal without any quality loss.
> The receiver has different modes for the HDMI video, on of which is called "Through" which leaves the video signal untouched for sources that need no touching such as a 360 or a PS3, bluray, etc. If you gonna watch a 480P source you might wanna set the HDMI to a mode called "720p" or "1080i" which will output whatever you are watching at that resolution. The only source I have that would need upconversion is my Wii, but I have yet to try it. I dont have all the answers for this one. One thing I dont understand is this: If the TV itself is already doing upscaling on any source it receivers, then why would we need the receiver to do any upscaling? anybody has an answer for that?



I answered on your quoted post


----------



## raw3d

Great reply Darkleaf- well I'm sold I'm going out and getting a set.


----------



## cumbaya19

The reciever that comes with it is different. The 606 has a THD of .08% and this one has .9%


----------



## afrogt

I see .08 THD on both of them.

http://onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=HT-S...ss=Systems&p=s 

http://onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=TX-S...s=Receiver&p=s


----------



## cyclejoe1

This may be of some help to the people that are worried about heat buildup for one reason or another. Here is a a controller that I use to turn on a fan in my entertainment center. It has a temp probe and can be set to turn on any AC device at any temperature you wish. It works great for me. It is a little expensive at $150 but I do think it is worth it. I can't post the link because I don't have three posts yet on this forum but this info will get you there. The site is: tiptemp.com. Go to 'Products', select 'Controllers' and then select the fourth item down 'Temperature Alarm / Controller with Timer'. Hope this helps some people.


----------



## vickerto

I've been going back and forth for the last couple of days trying to decide between the 5100 and 6100. I can get the 5100 shipped to me this week from Amazon. The 6100 would be almost $250 more and I wouldn't get it until mid next week.


I settled on these because of the HDMI switching (which they both have) and the price point. I realize that I will need separate audio cables with the 5100, but I'm not sure that will be that big of a deal. I will currently only have my TiVoHD hooked to it and I will eventually have a blue ray player hooked up as well. I'm assuming that the two optical inputs on the 5100 would handle these just fine. If I ever add another device, I would need to figure out how to connect the audio.


Obviously, none of this would be an issue with the 6100 because it handles the audio over HDMI. So, is the 6100 really worth the extra $250 and longer time frame? I don't want to cheap out and go with the 5100 only to be disappointed in a year or so. But I also don't want to drop an extra $250 to save myself from hooking up two optical cables. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## forcedfedgtp

I finally got to use my system after finally getting it setup about 90% of the way! I absolutley love the sound it produces. I watched a couple movies at with the volume level around 45 and mine did not get very hot at all (to me anyway).


I plan on measuring the heat sooner or later and will report here. Anyone have some suggestions on what movie soundtrack will "tax" the receiver the most?


This is my first "real" home theater system with a "real" A/V receiver and I thought the setup and whatnot was pretty easy, very glad I bought it.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vickerto* /forum/post/14525073
> 
> 
> I've been going back and forth for the last couple of days trying to decide between the 5100 and 6100. I can get the 5100 shipped to me this week from Amazon. The 6100 would be almost $250 more and I wouldn't get it until mid next week.
> 
> 
> I settled on these because of the HDMI switching (which they both have) and the price point. I realize that I will need separate audio cables with the 5100, but I'm not sure that will be that big of a deal. I will currently only have my TiVoHD hooked to it and I will eventually have a blue ray player hooked up as well. I'm assuming that the two optical inputs on the 5100 would handle these just fine. If I ever add another device, I would need to figure out how to connect the audio.
> 
> 
> Obviously, none of this would be an issue with the 6100 because it handles the audio over HDMI. So, is the 6100 really worth the extra $250 and longer time frame? I don't want to cheap out and go with the 5100 only to be disappointed in a year or so. But I also don't want to drop an extra $250 to save myself from hooking up two optical cables. Any input would be appreciated.



I was debating between the those same two models myself and the 6100 won me over...in my opinion you get better speakers and a better AVR (HDMI and the newer decoding formats). Check out US-appliance.com to see if it is still on sale...I ended up paying $600 total.


----------



## jakernest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vickerto* /forum/post/14525073
> 
> 
> I've been going back and forth for the last couple of days trying to decide between the 5100 and 6100. I can get the 5100 shipped to me this week from Amazon. The 6100 would be almost $250 more and I wouldn't get it until mid next week.
> 
> 
> I settled on these because of the HDMI switching (which they both have) and the price point. I realize that I will need separate audio cables with the 5100, but I'm not sure that will be that big of a deal. I will currently only have my TiVoHD hooked to it and I will eventually have a blue ray player hooked up as well. I'm assuming that the two optical inputs on the 5100 would handle these just fine. If I ever add another device, I would need to figure out how to connect the audio.
> 
> 
> Obviously, none of this would be an issue with the 6100 because it handles the audio over HDMI. So, is the 6100 really worth the extra $250 and longer time frame? I don't want to cheap out and go with the 5100 only to be disappointed in a year or so. But I also don't want to drop an extra $250 to save myself from hooking up two optical cables. Any input would be appreciated.



The biggest advantage of the 6100 over the 5100 IMHO is the ability to decode the HD audio. HD audio can only be delivered through hdmi. Since you plan on getting a blu-ray player, the 6100 will allow you to utilize the HD audio tracks on the blu-ray, the 5100 will not.


Is that worth $250? That's your call. It was the reason I waited for the 6100.


----------



## vickerto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14525105
> 
> 
> I was debating between the those same two models myself and the 6100 won me over...in my opinion you get better speakers and a better AVR (HDMI and the newer decoding formats). Check out US-appliance.com to see if it is still on sale...I ended up paying $600 total.



Thanks. Yeah, I think it is going to end up winning me over too. I just wanted to get some confirmation from people who were more experienced than me. I checked us-appliance. They still have it listed at the price in the original post, but they are out of stock. I can get it for a little over what you paid from other places.


----------



## vickerto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jakernest* /forum/post/14525148
> 
> 
> The biggest advantage of the 6100 over the 5100 IMHO is the ability to decode the HD audio. HD audio can only be delivered through hdmi. Since you plan on getting a blu-ray player, the 6100 will allow you to utilize the HD audio tracks on the blu-ray, the 5100 will not.
> 
> 
> Is that worth $250? That's your call. It was the reason I waited for the 6100.



That's pretty much what I was thinking. It's probably better to go with the one that handles newer technology the best.


Thanks, guys!


----------



## kevinhcraig

Anybody have any ideas of how to keep this thing cooler? Would it help to keep a small fan blowing on it at all times?


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vickerto* /forum/post/14525073
> 
> 
> I've been going back and forth for the last couple of days trying to decide between the 5100 and 6100. I can get the 5100 shipped to me this week from Amazon. The 6100 would be almost $250 more and I wouldn't get it until mid next week.
> 
> 
> I settled on these because of the HDMI switching (which they both have) and the price point. I realize that I will need separate audio cables with the 5100, but I'm not sure that will be that big of a deal. I will currently only have my TiVoHD hooked to it and I will eventually have a blue ray player hooked up as well. I'm assuming that the two optical inputs on the 5100 would handle these just fine. If I ever add another device, I would need to figure out how to connect the audio.
> 
> 
> Obviously, none of this would be an issue with the 6100 because it handles the audio over HDMI. So, is the 6100 really worth the extra $250 and longer time frame? I don't want to cheap out and go with the 5100 only to be disappointed in a year or so. But I also don't want to drop an extra $250 to save myself from hooking up two optical cables. Any input would be appreciated.



I would eventually get a PS3/Bluray and the 6100's ability to decode HD audio is key for me. The 5100 isn't even on my list to look at because of this. Was very high on SP908 and then this 6100 came out so this will fit me perfectly. I'm still saving and also waiting on some price drops and maybe a few more reviews on this unit.


You did mention you'll eventually get a bluray player and the features in 6100 will eventually do you good later in the future.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/14526162
> 
> 
> Anybody have any ideas of how to keep this thing cooler? Would it help to keep a small fan blowing on it at all times?



How hot is your receiver getting? Can you measure it somehow? What are you listening too? How high is the volume? How about the speaker db levels?


I'm just curious cause I don't think that mine gets that hot, but others here seem too...


How about the rest you guys who have the 6100 system.


----------



## kevinhcraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14528003
> 
> 
> How hot is your receiver getting? Can you measure it somehow? What are you listening too? How high is the volume? How about the speaker db levels?
> 
> 
> I'm just curious cause I don't think that mine gets that hot, but others here seem too...
> 
> 
> How about the rest you guys who have the 6100 system.



Mine gets very hot to the hand quite quickly, and a circuit blew after I ran it at max volume for a few minutes. I have the unit plugged into a UPS battery backup, and I usually run the volume at about 45, speakers are at 2-6 db's. I find the sound to be relatively quiet until I get into the 40's, and I am curious if other people are experiencing this.


I have noticed that sound volume and quality really depends on the feed. On certain Satellite channels, the sound is quite loud and robust, while on others it is very quiet. I wish there was some sort of an automatic volume normalizer. I also find myself constantly changing listening modes, as surround sound can sound pretty crappy on a non dolby feed.


----------



## kxlexus

Keep the reviews and setup tips coming. I just ordered this from circuitcity.com using a 10% off coupon I found online. They charged me tax but the total was only $572.xx. US Appliance was out of these right now. I was originally going to get the 908 but kept waiting for the price to go down, now they quit making it.


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vickerto* /forum/post/14525216
> 
> 
> That's pretty much what I was thinking. It's probably better to go with the one that handles newer technology the best.
> 
> 
> Thanks, guys!



6100 will be future proof for the next 3-4 years, 5 tops.


----------



## lostcase

Well, I just tried to set everything up with my Harmony 880, and it turns out our 667 receiver is not in their databases. All of my AUX, CBL/SAT, DVD settings will not work because it keeps suggesting that I either have a 606 or 660 a\\v receiver. Anyone else having issues?



This is what I am trying to have connected to my Harmony 880:


Sony Bravia KDL-46V4100

DTV HD21 DVR

Onkyo 667 Receiver (obviously what came with my 6100 HTiB)

Xbox 360

PS3 (ps3 is bluetooth, so I cannot turn it on from the remote like my 360, but I want to be able to have my receiver switch over to AUX at least)


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/14529655
> 
> 
> 6100 will be *future proof* for the next 3-4 years, 5 tops.



LOL. Right


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsurd2* /forum/post/14530232
> 
> 
> LOL. Right



You don't think so? In terms of HD audio?


----------



## samsurd2

Within a couple of years (or sooner) you'll experience a case of the dreaded "upgrade-itis" which immediately and irrevocably nullifies "future proof" every time.


----------



## RobTheGamer

Hey guys this is my first post. I used this thread to make my decision in buying this setup from Vann's.


Links will be coming 3 posts down, forum says I cant link anything until I have three posts.


This is my first decent hope theater setup, so I was wondering how I did. It's going into my den, and my longest run will be about 20 feet from the receiver to the rear speakers.


Ive also never installed banana plugs before onto bare speaker wire. Is it as easy as it sounds? Just stuff the wire in there and tighten down the screw? Is there any trick to it? Anything I should be wary of?










Thanks for any help and replies!










To be continued...


----------



## RobTheGamer

Post number two. Forum requires three posts until I can show you what I purchased.


To be continued...


----------



## RobTheGamer

Post number 3. Sorry for the spam. Mod, please delete this post and the one above it. Links incoming.


----------



## RobTheGamer

Sorry for the above, here are the links to what I purchased. Did I choose wisely?

http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/it..._c=site_search 


Then I got this as replacement speaker wire:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009A1F6Y 


Finally, I got 7 pairs of these for connectors:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


You might be wondering why I didnt order the wire from Monoprice.com also, and the reason is that I am an Amazon Prime customer, so I get free 2-day shipping and I pay no tax in my state. So if I can get something from them at a good price I usually buy from them. Saves me the shipping and tax from other places.


----------



## cyclejoe1

Hi All,

I just need to know one thing before making my decision to buy.... I would like to be able to watch and listen to my TV at times without turning on the HT. I use a cablebox and I believe only one video output is active at a time so I would think that I would need the Onkyo receiver to pass an HDMI input out in the off position. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## kevinhcraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobTheGamer* /forum/post/14531992
> 
> 
> Sorry for the above, here are the links to what I purchased. Did I choose wisely?
> 
> http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/it..._c=site_search
> 
> 
> Then I got this as replacement speaker wire:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009A1F6Y
> 
> 
> Finally, I got 7 pairs of these for connectors:
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> You might be wondering why I didnt order the wire from Monoprice.com also, and the reason is that I am an Amazon Prime customer, so I get free 2-day shipping and I pay no tax in my state. So if I can get something from them at a good price I usually buy from them. Saves me the shipping and tax from other places.




Pretty much the same as what I got, except I got 200 feet of wire (you might be surprised how quickly that wire goes with 7 speakers!). I also got one of these

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


for the subwoofer, and 6 of these for stands. I hope they can hold the weight of the speakers!

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## RobTheGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/14532480
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same as what I got, except I got 200 feet of wire (you might be surprised how quickly that wire goes with 7 speakers!). I also got one of these
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2



Almost forgot the subwoofer cable! Thanks! Just ordered the same one. (Cost me an extra $3.60 shipping though, but would have cost a lot more at Best Buy, so still a good price)










I will say this....


This DTS-HD and Dolby True HD audio better be worth the money, or the wife is going to murder me, lol.


----------



## kevinhcraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobTheGamer* /forum/post/14532516
> 
> 
> Almost forgot the subwoofer cable! Thanks! Just ordered the same one. (Cost me an extra $3.60 shipping though, but would have cost a lot more at Best Buy, so still a good price)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will say this....
> 
> 
> This DTS-HD and Dolby True HD audio better be worth the money, or the wife is going to murder me, lol.



It will be worth it. Hopefully you will be hooking everything up with HDMI...


----------



## RobTheGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/14532586
> 
> 
> It will be worth it. Hopefully you will be hooking everything up with HDMI...



Yeah, I have a PS3 for my Bluray player, and my TV has an HDMI in.


----------



## gadgethead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/14486963
> 
> 
> Try going through this link for 10%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The 10% off coupon above works, you just dont see it until the payment page (right before you submit payment)
> 
> 
> EDIT#2: Tax kills this deal. Would add $40 dollars (FL)!



Hmmm, was all set to bite on this, but I do not see the discount even at the final payment page. Looks like the next page would be to charge my card.


I see on the page prior to the order preview, there is space to enter a coupon code. Does this have something to do with it?


----------



## gadgethead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/14530026
> 
> 
> Well, I just tried to set everything up with my Harmony 880, and it turns out our 667 receiver is not in their databases. All of my AUX, CBL/SAT, DVD settings will not work because it keeps suggesting that I either have a 606 or 660 a\\v receiver. Anyone else having issues?
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I am trying to have connected to my Harmony 880:
> 
> 
> Sony Bravia KDL-46V4100
> 
> DTV HD21 DVR
> 
> Onkyo 667 Receiver (obviously what came with my 6100 HTiB)
> 
> Xbox 360
> 
> PS3 (ps3 is bluetooth, so I cannot turn it on from the remote like my 360, but I want to be able to have my receiver switch over to AUX at least)




There should be a way to have it learn your remote. Basically you plug it into the USB cable and line it up with you remote you want it to learn. The do a one for one key mapping. Painful, but it should work. I would be willling to bet it won't be long before they have it added to their database though. I've been using one flavor or another of harmony for about 3 years, and so far, the only thing I could not get working has been my fireplace remote.


Now if they could just get their QC under wraps. My third Harmony died just last week. ;(


----------



## gadgethead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobTheGamer* /forum/post/14532516
> 
> 
> This DTS-HD and Dolby True HD audio better be worth the money, or the wife is going to murder me, lol.



Count your blessings. At least you already have the PS3. For me, that would be a much tougher sell. Even if I point out it palys Blu ray too.


----------



## kxlexus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgethead* /forum/post/14533083
> 
> 
> Hmmm, was all set to bite on this, but I do not see the discount even at the final payment page. Looks like the next page would be to charge my card.
> 
> 
> I see on the page prior to the order preview, there is space to enter a coupon code. Does this have something to do with it?



I linked to Circuit City from the coupon page. When I got to the page that you enter the discount code it was already filled in and showed the 10%discount in the final price.

One other thing. It showed my delivery date as between the 4th and 12th of Sept. I got an email this morning and it will be delivered Aug. 29th. Glad I didn't pay more for faster shipping.


----------



## kevinhcraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgethead* /forum/post/14533083
> 
> 
> Hmmm, was all set to bite on this, but I do not see the discount even at the final payment page. Looks like the next page would be to charge my card.
> 
> 
> I see on the page prior to the order preview, there is space to enter a coupon code. Does this have something to do with it?



Make sure to first click on the green "Shop Now" button once you click the link.


----------



## RobTheGamer

Ok, so about those banana plugs...


Can anyone link a page explaining how to install them correctly on to bare speaker wire? I realize it's probably very simple, but I just want to be 100% certain I do it correctly so I don't short anything out. Thanks!


I found a good illustration. Thanks anyway. Here is a link for those who are uncertain as well.

http://www.monoprice.com/manual/INST...NA%20PLUGS.pdf


----------



## pamdavis01

I just got the new 6100 from Circuit City, on their last 10% deal.. all for 589.00 shipped. I just now purchased the Sanus Hover HF1B speaker stands from Amazon for 50 bucks, free shipping. I'm going to get the banana plugs next. I'm a girl, and my cousin is going to come and set it up this weekend. What I need to find out is what I will need to install 2 of the satellite speakers onto the top/back wall? I want to have two speakers in the stands, the small ones up (through the attic) hanging on the wall... the rest of the media center stand I hope to purchase this weekend with the Labor Day sales...


So any suggestions on what else I'll need to get those up?


Also, my room is small so do I need to upgrade the wire?


Thanks everyone I'm new to the forum and I'll post pics and everything when done!


----------



## RobTheGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14538974
> 
> 
> I just got the new 6100 from Circuit City, on their last 10% deal.. all for 589.00 shipped. I just now purchased the Sanus Hover HF1B speaker stands from Amazon for 50 bucks, free shipping. I'm going to get the banana plugs next. I'm a girl, and my cousin is going to come and set it up this weekend. What I need to find out is what I will need to install 2 of the satellite speakers onto the top/back wall? I want to have two speakers in the stands, the small ones up (through the attic) hanging on the wall... the rest of the media center stand I hope to purchase this weekend with the Labor Day sales...
> 
> 
> So any suggestions on what else I'll need to get those up?
> 
> 
> Also, my room is small so do I need to upgrade the wire?
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone I'm new to the forum and I'll post pics and everything when done!



I am by no means a guru, but as far as upgrading the wire I have read numerous suggestions that it is a good idea, not just when you are running lengths, but for better overall sound. Also has the added benefit of reducing resistance, and so easing the load on your receiver, extending it's life. It's an inexpensive upgrade and a good investment, especially when dealing with nicer A/V equipment.


As far as wall mounting goes, you can purchase brackets that will allow you to position them wherever you like. Just bring one of the speakers in with you when you go shopping and make sure they will fit before you buy them. I also read earlier in this thread that these speakers have two holes in the back where they can be mounted on plain screws into the drywall.


----------



## cumbaya19

i cant get the 10% off to work...


----------



## kevinhcraig

Has anyone experienced random receiver shut-offs? It has happened to me twice now. I am sitting there with the TV and the Xbox on, listening at a volume level of 55 or so

when all of a sudden everything shuts off except for the xbox. The receiver, tv, and satellite box just die. I then wait a few minutes and like magic, they all come back again. Its very annoying, and I think the receiver is at fault.


Anybody else have this happen to them or have any ideas why it might be happening?


----------



## Vandiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cumbaya19* /forum/post/14539138
> 
> 
> i cant get the 10% off to work...



I can't get it to activate either, the offer says it doesn't expire until the 30th but it isn't applying when I add anything to the cart. If anyone has been successful in getting the coupon to work please let us know what you did.


----------



## forcedfedgtp

kevin,


I had a similar problem BEFORE I got the receiver when all my electronic goodies decided to shut off outta nowhere. It was very strange and random...it did it twice and never did it again (fingers crossed). The only thing I can think of is the Powercenter I am using detected an abnormal voltage and killed the power to the equipment to protect it.


I have NOT experienced what you stated in your post regarding the receiver and other items shutting off. Is the receiver status light blinking at all...like it went to protection mode???


How/where is all equipment plugged into for power? Make sure that you are not exceeding the requirements for the strip (if you are using one) or room.


What else is in the room that is running...maybe you are straining the electrical system for the room and the powercenter/strip is killing some items?


Make sure all your connections on your receiver and components are not able to short anything out.


Also try to plug some other items into another outlet as a trial to rule out the power situation (but this will not rule out the powercenter/strip issues)


Hope some of this helps...Goodluck! I know how random shutoffs can be annoying!


----------



## kevinhcraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14541603
> 
> 
> kevin,
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem BEFORE I got the receiver when all my electronic goodies decided to shut off outta nowhere. It was very strange and random...it did it twice and never did it again (fingers crossed). The only thing I can think of is the Powercenter I am using detected an abnormal voltage and killed the power to the equipment to protect it.
> 
> 
> I have NOT experienced what you stated in your post regarding the receiver and other items shutting off. Is the receiver status light blinking at all...like it went to protection mode???
> 
> 
> How/where is all equipment plugged into for power? Make sure that you are not exceeding the requirements for the strip (if you are using one) or room.
> 
> 
> What else is in the room that is running...maybe you are straining the electrical system for the room and the powercenter/strip is killing some items?
> 
> 
> Make sure all your connections on your receiver and components are not able to short anything out.
> 
> 
> Also try to plug some other items into another outlet as a trial to rule out the power situation (but this will not rule out the powercenter/strip issues)
> 
> 
> Hope some of this helps...Goodluck! I know how random shutoffs can be annoying!



I am running the following in the living room:

Subwoofer

Receiver with 7 speakers

TV (DLP 42 inches)

Satellite Receiver

Xbox 360


Today I will try and split all of these between two power strips on two separate outlets. Now I just have to make the tough decision of what to run to the UPS backup, and what to run through a normal power strip!


Just a note: Both times this happened, I had the speakers set to "All stereo". Not sure if this had anything to do with it.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/14541983
> 
> 
> I am running the following in the living room:
> 
> Subwoofer
> 
> Receiver with 7 speakers
> 
> TV (DLP 42 inches)
> 
> Satellite Receiver
> 
> Xbox 360
> 
> 
> Today I will try and split all of these between two power strips on two separate outlets. Now I just have to make the tough decision of what to run to the UPS backup, and what to run through a normal power strip!
> 
> 
> Just a note: Both times this happened, I had the speakers set to "All stereo". Not sure if this had anything to do with it.



For testing purposes... Plug just the receiver into the UPS, then try to simulate the situation again and see if it happens. If not, add another high wattage device to the UPS, like the subwoofer or TV, simulate again...and so on. This is assuming you had all of your components plugged into the UPS.


What kind of UPS is it? Ratings?


----------



## moody03svt

So after returning the S5100 and buying the S6100 I could not be happier. I am VERY happy with the 667 receiver and everything is hooked up through HDMI which is a much cleaner install. I am happier with the sound but I am not sure if I lost some depth through having the front L/R and Front speakers the same size as the surrounds. But I just fine tuned the bass in the sub to compensate and it rocks my house!


Having the PS3 takes it to another level with Netflix Blu-Ray movie rentals! Simply amazing!


Only question I have and if someone can give input that would be great, when I do use the PS3 and HDMI to watch a Blu-ray disc I can't find a setting for Dolby TrueHD or DTSHD on the Receiver (of course assuming the Blu-ray is encoded in that format or if it is encoded in DTSHD.) It says:


Dolby D EX

DTS

Neo6

Dolby PL EX Movie

All Ch Set

PCM

etc, etc


but no straight up TrueHD or DTSHD. I am sure everything sounds like it would and I just need to learn more the different options.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moody03svt* /forum/post/14542484
> 
> 
> So after returning the S5100 and buying the S6100 I could not be happier. I am VERY happy with the 667 receiver and everything is hooked up through HDMI which is a much cleaner install. I am happier with the sound but I am not sure if I lost some depth through having the front L/R and Front speakers the same size as the surrounds. But I just fine tuned the bass in the sub to compensate and it rocks my house!
> 
> 
> Having the PS3 takes it to another level with Netflix Blu-Ray movie rentals! Simply amazing!
> 
> 
> Only question I have and if someone can give input that would be great, when I do use the PS3 and HDMI to watch a Blu-ray disc I can't find a setting for Dolby TrueHD or DTSHD on the Receiver (of course assuming the Blu-ray is encoded in that format or if it is encoded in DTSHD.) It says:
> 
> 
> Dolby D EX
> 
> DTS
> 
> Neo6
> 
> Dolby PL EX Movie
> 
> All Ch Set
> 
> PCM
> 
> etc, etc
> 
> 
> but no straight up TrueHD or DTSHD. I am sure everything sounds like it would and I just need to learn more the different options.



First make sure the Blu-ray is encoded with TruHD or DTS HD, also make sure you dont have to select it in one of the blu-ray menus... Then you should have the option...if it is not encoded, then you wont be able to select it.


Look at page 63-65 (start of HD formats) of the receiver's manual...shows a chart with all the listening modes for what source format you are using.


----------



## hd54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14543152
> 
> 
> First make sure the Blu-ray is encoded with TruHD or DTS HD, also make sure you dont have to select it in one of the blu-ray menus... Then you should have the option...if it is not encoded, then you wont be able to select it.
> 
> 
> Look at page 63-65 (start of HD formats) of the receiver's manual...shows a chart with all the listening modes for what source format you are using.



I am completely confused with this. I am in the same situation. I tried watching Hunt for Red October on my PS3, which is encoded in Dolby TrueHD. When I hit the Select button on my PS3 remote, I could see that the PS3 was decoding Dolby TrueHD. The PS3 then outputs this as LPCM to my 6100.


The 6100 then receives a PCM signal (the PCM light is on). I am confused at this point because there are like 10 listening modes I can select. However, I just want unprocessed sound from the 6100. I left it on "Multichannel" or something like that. Is this the correct setting? When I click the Music button on the 6100 remote, I see the "Direct" option which seems like the right option as well.


Please let me know what I need to do or which setting I need to have activated on my receiver so that it just outputs the sound the PCM signal received from the PS3.


Thanks!


----------



## afrogt

Yep, leave it on multichannel. The PS3 is doing the decoding of the TrueHD signal and sending to your receiver and multichannel PCM.


----------



## fcarig03




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/14543870
> 
> 
> Yep, leave it on multichannel. The PS3 is doing the decoding of the TrueHD signal and sending to your receiver and multichannel PCM.



Hi I'm a noob at this so does this mean since the ps3 decodes the trueHD signal then you don't really need a truehd receiver?


----------



## pamdavis01

Rob Gamer, thank you so much for telling me this info! I agree a small amount of money is worth it to protect your investment. I wonder what kind of wire to get now. What kind did you use? I am going to order the banana clips with the wire.


GREAT news telling me those satelite speakers have holes in the back cause that is what I'll do, just put them right up in the same place where the holes were with the previous ones I had up there! THAT IS PERFECT I won't need anything additional!


I am almost there...gasp whew..pant...


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fcarig03* /forum/post/14544361
> 
> 
> Hi I'm a noob at this so does this mean since the ps3 decodes the trueHD signal then you don't really need a truehd receiver?



Yes. You dont. But the reason you need the S6100 over the S5100 is because the S6100 has an HDMI repeater, and the S5100 does not. IN simple terms:


with HDMI repeater=PS3 decodes HD audio signal and the receiver has the ability to take the already decoded signal we call LPCM, and outputs it through your speakers.


with no HDMI repeater=Receiver will not be able to receiver any type of audio signal through HDMI. It will only receive video and you will need an additional connection for audio (such as optical)


So while as a PS3 owner you dont need the HD audio capabilities of your receiver, you do need its HDMI repeater capabilities, and you are future proofed in case you wanna purchase a different blu ray player as your player. So why is all the above so?


PS3 only has the capability to decode HD audio and sent it to a receiver over HDMI only. It cannot send such signal through optical. Which means the only way for you to get HD audio of a PS3 is to have have it connected through HDMI to your receiver and the receiver must accept LPCM 5.1 or 7.1 and it must be and HDMI repeater.

Other blu ray players are able to bitstream the HD audio signal, which means to leave it untouched and send it to the receiver for decoding. THe PS3 cannot do this as of yet.


CONCLUSION: None of you who are PS3 owners ( i am too ) will be able to see the receiver light up with DTS HD or TRUE HD light because even though the PS3 is decoding those signals and sending it to the receiver, they are being sent as LPCM. WHen a signal is converted into LPCM the receiver no longer has the ability to recognize what signal it is getting, which does not matter. Why?

Whether your receiver or the blu ray player does the decoding of a signal, in the end the goal is to convert whatever signal is being decoded into LPCM. In other words, if your receiver decodes HD audio:

Bluray=>HD audio as bitstream=>Receiver decodes signal=>Receiver outputs it as LPCM to the speakers.

If your player decodes HD audio (or any kind, really)

Bluray=>HD audio as LPCM=>receiver already has LPCM signal it needs, skips decoding and outsputs to speakers.



THis means that the end product you get from having your receiver or your bluray player decode the HD audio signal is identical.


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14542186
> 
> 
> For testing purposes... Plug just the receiver into the UPS, then try to simulate the situation again and see if it happens. If not, add another high wattage device to the UPS, like the subwoofer or TV, simulate again...and so on. This is assuming you had all of your components plugged into the UPS.
> 
> 
> What kind of UPS is it? Ratings?



Depending on the connections on your house, the average house socket can take up to 15 watts. SOmetimes more, it depends on the cable. Now, it also depends if the wiring of your house is up to standard. Some people wire several sockets together to the same line to cut costs. You ever seen your power box? It has several switches right? Each switch represents about 15 watts. IN other words:

Lets say you connect the following things in the same line (switch):

-microwave (about 7 watts)

-TV(about 4 watts)

-PS3 (about 3 watts)

-we decide to add a receiver ( easily over 5 watts)


What happens? everything starts turning off every once in a while.


SOLUTION: Get an electrician to tell you what socket runs to what line. PLug things in different lines to distribute the power, or have the electrician run a brand new line. My cousin is an electrician so I got lucky on that one...HOpe that helps


----------



## RobTheGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14544842
> 
> 
> Rob Gamer, thank you so much for telling me this info! I agree a small amount of money is worth it to protect your investment. I wonder what kind of wire to get now. What kind did you use? I am going to order the banana clips with the wire.
> 
> 
> GREAT news telling me those satelite speakers have holes in the back cause that is what I'll do, just put them right up in the same place where the holes were with the previous ones I had up there! THAT IS PERFECT I won't need anything additional!
> 
> 
> I am almost there...gasp whew..pant...



You said your cable runs won't be very long, so 16ga wire will do fine. You don't need to go to 14ga unless you are doing runs over 35ft. Hope that helps.


----------



## kevinhcraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14542186
> 
> 
> For testing purposes... Plug just the receiver into the UPS, then try to simulate the situation again and see if it happens. If not, add another high wattage device to the UPS, like the subwoofer or TV, simulate again...and so on. This is assuming you had all of your components plugged into the UPS.
> 
> 
> What kind of UPS is it? Ratings?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/14545113
> 
> 
> Depending on the connections on your house, the average house socket can take up to 15 watts. SOmetimes more, it depends on the cable. Now, it also depends if the wiring of your house is up to standard. Some people wire several sockets together to the same line to cut costs. You ever seen your power box? It has several switches right? Each switch represents about 15 watts. IN other words:
> 
> Lets say you connect the following things in the same line (switch):
> 
> -microwave (about 7 watts)
> 
> -TV(about 4 watts)
> 
> -PS3 (about 3 watts)
> 
> -we decide to add a receiver ( easily over 5 watts)
> 
> 
> What happens? everything starts turning off every once in a while.
> 
> 
> SOLUTION: Get an electrician to tell you what socket runs to what line. PLug things in different lines to distribute the power, or have the electrician run a brand new line. My cousin is an electrician so I got lucky on that one...HOpe that helps




Thanks for the advice guys!


And forcedfedgtp, I am not sure about the UPS. I seem to remember 300W, but I have no idea if that is even applicable. I will try and check tonight when I get home.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/14545113
> 
> 
> Depending on the connections on your house, the average house socket can take up to 15 watts. SOmetimes more, it depends on the cable. Now, it also depends if the wiring of your house is up to standard. Some people wire several sockets together to the same line to cut costs. You ever seen your power box? It has several switches right? Each switch represents about 15 watts. IN other words:
> 
> Lets say you connect the following things in the same line (switch):
> 
> -microwave (about 7 watts)
> 
> -TV(about 4 watts)
> 
> -PS3 (about 3 watts)
> 
> -we decide to add a receiver ( easily over 5 watts)
> 
> 
> What happens? everything starts turning off every once in a while.
> 
> 
> SOLUTION: Get an electrician to tell you what socket runs to what line. PLug things in different lines to distribute the power, or have the electrician run a brand new line. My cousin is an electrician so I got lucky on that one...HOpe that helps



I think you mean AMPS...not watts. Most room circuit breakers are rated at 15amps. I believe that most item "tell" you what there input voltage and current are, for instance, the input voltage for my laptop 65 watt powersupply is "100-240V~ 50-60Hz 1.5A."


----------



## pamdavis01

YES that helped tremendously, and that's what I will get! THANK YOU GAMER!


----------



## JonnyHawk

Anyone that has this receiver please send me some help! I am trying to get true audio out the HT-R667 receiver that comes with this HTIB. I am looking for the DTS-7.1 Audio. Do I use the Neo 6, Dolby II, Dolby Ex. I just cant figure out which listening mode to use? Also which mode would I use for True HD.

Please let me know thanks.


Jon


----------



## JonnyHawk

I have now figured out how to switch it to DTS on my Sony 350. But am not sure what listening mode to use. Anyone have any idea? Thanks

This problem seems to be confusing many.


Jon


----------



## RobTheGamer

Is your Bluray player a PS3? If so, the receiver should be reading MultiChannel 7.1, not Dolby True HD or DTS-MA. The reason for this is your PS3 does the decoding internally and outputs PCM 7.1 directly to your receiver, which is the signal it wants anyway, so it just outputs it as 7.1 surround. The PS3 is not able to bitstream either codec at this time, so make sure your PS3 is set to Linear PCM and not Bitstream in the setup menu.


----------



## JonnyHawk

My blue ray is a sony BDP-s350


----------



## cyclejoe1

I have a question that I hope someone here will answer for me. I have a PS3 and a cable box. I hooked up the PS3 via HDMI, but the cablebox I prefer to not run the video through the switcher and use a coaxial audio cable to input the cablebox audio to the reciever. I'm doing this so that at times I can watch the TV without turning on the HT. I'm not sure if I'm losing anything by not running the cablebox HDMI through the switcher. I don't think that the cable company sends any audio signal that can't be handled by the coaxial cable at this time. Am I wrong? Please let me know.

Also has anyone found a 5 digit code to input into the Comcast remote that will control the HT? The two codes that Comcast lists don't work correctly. One code will turn the HT on but not off and the other will turn it off but not on. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## RobTheGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14548823
> 
> 
> I have a question that I hope someone here will answer for me. I have a PS3 and a cable box. I hooked up the PS3 via HDMI, but the cablebox I prefer to not run the video through the switcher and use a coaxial audio cable to input the cablebox audio to the reciever. I'm doing this so that at times I can watch the TV without turning on the HT. I'm not sure if I'm losing anything by not running the cablebox HDMI through the switcher. I don't think that the cable company sends any audio signal that can't be handled by the coaxial cable at this time. Am I wrong? Please let me know.
> 
> Also has anyone found a 5 digit code to input into the Comcast remote that will control the HT? The two codes that Comcast lists don't work correctly. One code will turn the HT on but not off and the other will turn it off but not on. Thanks for any help you can give me.



I am not 100% sure on either of your questions, but I can tell you who is. Comcast. I'd give them a call and ask their tech support.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14548823
> 
> 
> I have a question that I hope someone here will answer for me. I have a PS3 and a cable box. I hooked up the PS3 via HDMI, but the cablebox I prefer to not run the video through the switcher and use a coaxial audio cable to input the cablebox audio to the reciever. I'm doing this so that at times I can watch the TV without turning on the HT. I'm not sure if I'm losing anything by not running the cablebox HDMI through the switcher. I don't think that the cable company sends any audio signal that can't be handled by the coaxial cable at this time. Am I wrong? Please let me know.
> 
> Also has anyone found a 5 digit code to input into the Comcast remote that will control the HT? The two codes that Comcast lists don't work correctly. One code will turn the HT on but not off and the other will turn it off but not on. Thanks for any help you can give me.



Most likely your comcast remote wont work with the newer receiver. Similar to my situation... I have a Directv DVR, and the codes for the Sharp do not work with my Sharp 42" HDTV. Older satellite box model vs newer technology. So 2 remotes in the living room for me! Or you can research the Logitech Harmony remotes...those can be updated.


----------



## gadgethead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/14545049
> 
> 
> CONCLUSION: None of you who are PS3 owners ( i am too ) will be able to see the receiver light up with DTS HD or TRUE HD light because even though the PS3 is decoding those signals and sending it to the receiver, they are being sent as LPCM. WHen a signal is converted into LPCM the receiver no longer has the ability to recognize what signal it is getting, which does not matter. Why?
> 
> Whether your receiver or the blu ray player does the decoding of a signal, in the end the goal is to convert whatever signal is being decoded into LPCM. In other words, if your receiver decodes HD audio:
> 
> Bluray=>HD audio as bitstream=>Receiver decodes signal=>Receiver outputs it as LPCM to the speakers.
> 
> If your player decodes HD audio (or any kind, really)
> 
> Bluray=>HD audio as LPCM=>receiver already has LPCM signal it needs, skips decoding and outsputs to speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> THis means that the end product you get from having your receiver or your bluray player decode the HD audio signal is identical.




I think I follow all of this but does anyone know about HTPC setups? I have a a HP z556 and it includes a cound card with individual outs, an upgraded video card (NVidea 8500GT) with an HDMI out, and I upgraded to a Lie On Blue Ray burner. So I am trying to figure out how to hook this up. Do I use the individual outs, or the HDMI? Does it metter what software I use to play Bluray? Does it need to send audio in some special format. I am speculating I may want NON LPCM, so the receiver will do the decoding, not the HTPC.


Per the others with the coupon, I wound up googling and tried a few different 'affiliate' links into the CC site. As the link show in the thread, there was a pop up showing the special on the landing page. At one point, I cleared my cart, so I'm not sure if this had anything to do with it, but...


Picked mine up for the local CC for under 575! Bummed though because we had to unbox it to get it in the car and now the included HDMI cable has gone missing, so until I get one, I can't connect everything in the preferred manner.


----------



## swarm87

was thinking of upgrading to this but i have a question does this htib come with precut speaker wire. and if so how long(in feet)


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14550659
> 
> 
> was thinking of upgrading to this but i have a question does this htib come with precut speaker wire. and if so how long(in feet)



Front left and right = 11ft ea.

Center = 10ft

Surround and surround back = 30ft ea.

RCA for Sub = 10ft


I would recommend upgrading the speaker wire to 16-14awg though as many of us did within this post.


----------



## forcedfedgtp

Hey...everyone who bought the 6100...did it come with an HDMI cable. I didnt really open all the packages (like the radio antenna)... I was just looking in the PDF manual and on page 5 it says HDMI cable...


I must be blind...or they did a typo!


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgethead* /forum/post/14550358
> 
> 
> I think I follow all of this but does anyone know about HTPC setups? I have a a HP z556 and it includes a cound card with individual outs, an upgraded video card (NVidea 8500GT) with an HDMI out, and I upgraded to a Lie On Blue Ray burner. So I am trying to figure out how to hook this up. Do I use the individual outs, or the HDMI? Does it metter what software I use to play Bluray? Does it need to send audio in some special format. I am speculating I may want NON LPCM, so the receiver will do the decoding, not the HTPC.



Unless something happened recently that I am unaware of, I don't think your video card will be able to include the lossless audio stream (encoded OR decoded) on the HDMI cable, it might be able to include a spdif (coax/optical) signal, but not the lossless one. So your only real option for lossless audio is to use the multi channel output on your PC (assuming that it can decode the signal properly).


Hope this helps


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14552621
> 
> 
> Hey...everyone who bought the 6100...did it come with an HDMI cable. I didnt really open all the packages (like the radio antenna)... I was just looking in the PDF manual and on page 5 it says HDMI cable...
> 
> 
> I must be blind...or they did a typo!



you are right. I assumed i had a hdmi cable because of that and did not purchase one until very late


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted the Penguin* /forum/post/14552819
> 
> 
> Unless something happened recently that I am unaware of, I don't think your video card will be able to include the lossless audio stream (encoded OR decoded) on the HDMI cable, it might be able to include a spdif (coax/optical) signal, but not the lossless one. So your only real option for lossless audio is to use the multi channel output on your PC (assuming that it can decode the signal properly).
> 
> 
> Hope this helps



but with the multi channel output you could set it to bitstream and have the receiver decode it, no? I am no expert in HTPC, but I think that is about right


----------



## maccyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14552621
> 
> 
> Hey...everyone who bought the 6100...did it come with an HDMI cable. I didnt really open all the packages (like the radio antenna)... I was just looking in the PDF manual and on page 5 it says HDMI cable...
> 
> 
> I must be blind...or they did a typo!



Hey everyone. My setup did NOT come with an HDMI cable as stated in the program book and it did at one time state that on the website. It looks like it does NOT include an HDMI cable according to the Onkyo website today. I emailed Onkyo nearly a week ago about the discrepancy and have heard nothing back...much to my disappointment. I looked it up specifically when I purchased the system so I'd know whether or not to buy an additional cable or not. I was hoping to have everything ready to go when the system got here including cut and plugged speaker wire, surge protection and all cables and I was highly disappointed when the cable was left out. I was even more disappointed about getting the blow-off from Onkyo though. They haven't heard the last from me yet! ;-)


Enjoying the system quite a bit though!


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14552596
> 
> 
> Front left and right = 11ft ea.
> 
> Center = 10ft
> 
> Surround and surround back = 30ft ea.
> 
> RCA for Sub = 10ft
> 
> 
> I would recommend upgrading the speaker wire to 16-14awg though as many of us did within this post.



thinks for the info now i just need my last three referrals for my $475 gift card so it will only cost me $167.00($642.00 w/tax @ circuit city)


----------



## Vandiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14553954
> 
> 
> thinks for the info now i just need my last three referrals for my $475 gift card so it will only cost me $167.00($642.00 w/tax @ circuit city)



Swarm, I just picked mine up from CC, the coupon RCA89JPACM is good for one more day, I paid 585 after taxes and that's with an 10% sales tax.


That being said, I'm plotting out how I'm going to set up the living room of my new place. Have any of you used http://www.wiremold.com/ products or something similar? If so how did it turn out?


----------



## halog

Vandiego


Did the store where you picked yours up from have any more in stock? CC online doesn't show any in stock in the Chicago land area


----------



## majorwest

Assuming we have a properly connected AV device, we know that both audio and video are being transmitted to the S6100 receiver and the S6100 then sending the audio to the speakers.


My question is: what does the S6100 do with the HDMI-out port to the TV? Does is send audio across it, as well? Or just the video? Will I have to mute the TV speakers so that I don't have the same audio source broadcasting from two different audio devices at the same time?


----------



## RobTheGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majorwest* /forum/post/14555879
> 
> 
> Assuming we have a properly connected AV device, we know that both audio and video are being transmitted to the S6100 receiver and the S6100 then sending the audio to the speakers.
> 
> 
> My question is: what does the S6100 do with the HDMI-out port to the TV? Does is send audio across it, as well? Or just the video? Will I have to mute the TV speakers so that I don't have the same audio source broadcasting from two different audio devices at the same time?



That is correct. You need to mute the TV speakers or at least turn them down to zero volume. The receiver passes both audio and video via HDMI 1.3.


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vandiego* /forum/post/14554526
> 
> 
> Swarm, I just picked mine up from CC, the coupon RCA89JPACM is good for one more day, I paid 585 after taxes and that's with an 10% sales tax.
> 
> 
> That being said, I'm plotting out how I'm going to set up the living room of my new place. Have any of you used http://www.wiremold.com/ products or something similar? If so how did it turn out?



not in stock in rhode island yet


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vandiego* /forum/post/14554526
> 
> 
> Swarm, I just picked mine up from CC, the coupon RCA89JPACM is good for one more day, I paid 585 after taxes and that's with an 10% sales tax.
> 
> 
> That being said, I'm plotting out how I'm going to set up the living room of my new place. Have any of you used http://www.wiremold.com/ products or something similar? If so how did it turn out?



Wiremold seems awesome. I checked their site and it looks like Home Depot carries them. However, ran a search, and found nothing.


Anyone know more or less their prices?


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/14556566
> 
> 
> Wiremold seems awesome. I checked their site and it looks like Home Depot carries them. However, ran a search, and found nothing.
> 
> 
> Anyone know more or less their prices?



I didnt use "wiremold" but something a similar...it was at Lowes...I believe it is called cablehider or something like that. They had 1.5" and .75" width sizes, 5ft lengths. It is kinda expensive but i think it was worth it.


----------



## RobTheGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14556837
> 
> 
> I didnt use "wiremold" but something a similar...it was at Lowes...I believe it is called cablehider or something like that. They had 1.5" and .75" width sizes, 5ft lengths. It is kinda expensive but i think it was worth it.



How expensive is kinda expensive? Give us a ballpark.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobTheGamer* /forum/post/14556949
> 
> 
> How expensive is kinda expensive? Give us a ballpark.



If memory serves me correctly...


1.5" x 5ft was 8.9x for the channel base. I think the cover is $4.xx a piece.


The .75" pieces were less expensive obviously...I will have to look for my receipt...lol...I know I have it somewhere!


----------



## RobTheGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14557072
> 
> 
> If memory serves me correctly...
> 
> 
> 1.5" x 5ft was 8.9x for the channel base. I think the cover is $4.xx a piece.
> 
> 
> The .75" pieces were less expensive obviously...I will have to look for my receipt...lol...I know I have it somewhere!



So about $12 for 5 complete feet. That's not terrible I don't think. I would only need the .75" anyway, since all I need to hide is 16ga speaker wire.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobTheGamer* /forum/post/14557118
> 
> 
> So about $12 for 5 complete feet. That's not terrible I don't think. I would only need the .75" anyway, since all I need to hide is 16ga speaker wire.



Rob... I would advise you to take a scrap piece in there with you and double check... The 0.75" version is very tight with two 14awg wires running through it!


I have the 1.5" running along the baseboard molding to the rear speakers, with 4 - 14awg speaker wires and a RG-6 subwoofer cable, looks great and those wires fit in there perfectly!


Here are a couple of pix on how I used them... The room is still a work in progress...











Onkyo rear speakers!


----------



## pollofrito22

Well I just picked this up from circuitcity.com with the 10% off and free shipping. Bought a sammy 46550A last night so I am all set.


----------



## Spachi

just picked it up, too. i believe i'll get a gift card for 10% of the cost ($570) by using my entertainment book card. we'll see.

does anyone know a good resource on tips for hiding wires in walls, attics, etc? there are bits and pieces all over this forum but i was hoping for a more complete source.


----------



## ao7996

Finally pulled the trigger on this. Even though it doesn't seem any of us know all the differences between this receiver (HT-R667) and the TX-SR606... I was willing to grab this with the 7 speakers from CC for $572 shipped w/ MI taxes (thanks for the 10% coupon).


I figured this was a better deal than grabbing a 606 and HT750 speaker set.


now time to grab banana clips and new speaker wire.

*EDIT:* I canceled my first order, went and searched for it through Live.com, re-purchased it at CC w/ the coupon but now I'm getting an additional 12.5% cashback through Live.com to bring my grand total to ~$305!!!


----------



## ao7996




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/14532480
> 
> 
> Pretty much the same as what I got, except I got 200 feet of wire (you might be surprised how quickly that wire goes with 7 speakers!). I also got one of these
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> for the subwoofer, and 6 of these for stands. I hope they can hold the weight of the speakers!
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2



Please let us know how the speaker stands worked for you. If they hold of the weight of these things well, I could be in for a few pair myself.


----------



## cyclejoe1

The s6100 has an option to mute the TV speakers when it receives the audio from an HDMI source. Its in the menu system.


----------



## majorwest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14557948
> 
> 
> Rob... I would advise you to take a scrap piece in there with you and double check... The 0.75" version is very tight with two 14awg wires running through it!
> 
> 
> I have the 1.5" running along the baseboard molding to the rear speakers, with 4 - 14awg speaker wires and a RG-6 subwoofer cable, looks great and those wires fit in there perfectly!
> 
> 
> Here are a couple of pix on how I used them... The room is still a work in progress...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onkyo rear speakers!




Looks great! Have you thought about running rope light along the top of the shelf for a theater lighting effect? Bet it would look great!


I'm planning on doing something similiar. I'm using simple mounting brackets for my speakers placed high on the wall so I can angle them slightly downwards. Then will run a line for an led to each speaker and hide it behind the speaker for a wall sconce effect.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majorwest* /forum/post/14561369
> 
> 
> Looks great! Have you thought about running rope light along the top of the shelf for a theater lighting effect? Bet it would look great!
> 
> 
> I'm planning on doing something similiar. I'm using simple mounting brackets for my speakers placed high on the wall so I can angle them slightly downwards. Then will run a line for an led to each speaker and hide it behind the speaker for a wall sconce effect.



That is funny you mention those ideas...I was thinking about something similar to that lastnight while watching a couple movies. I cant decide exactly what kinda lighting I wanna do... I am still deciding on room color and lighting...


----------



## swarm87

do thay make banana plugs that are compatable with the included speaker wire(dont have the extra $$ to upgrade the wire).

also hows the s-video upconversion? (i plan to use s-video instead of hdmi for my DVR as i will get more recording space)


----------



## majorwest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14561460
> 
> 
> That is funny you mention those ideas...I was thinking about something similar to that lastnight while watching a couple movies. I cant decide exactly what kinda lighting I wanna do... I am still deciding on room color and lighting...



Ahhh, I see. You are in the stages of a remodeling effort. Check out the Home Theater Builder forums and subforums here at AVSforum.com, I'm sure they offer some great ideas for color and lighting schemes. You are in the perfect situation for planning a great home theater so plan wisely and I have no doubt you are putting alot of thought and effort into it. Good luck!


----------



## ao7996

*Are the terminals on the speakers cheap Spring-clip terminals or 5 way binding post?* I asks so I know whether or not to buy 7 or 14 pairs of Banana plugs


----------



## kevinhcraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ao7996* /forum/post/14559842
> 
> 
> Please let us know how the speaker stands worked for you. If they hold of the weight of these things well, I could be in for a few pair myself.




They are working well so far. If you fully extend them to 46 inches (I think), they are a bit wobbly, but they still hold. The brackets that connect to the speakers are kind of cheaply made, but for 5.50 per stand, who is complaining?


Bottom line: they work for me, support the speakers well, and were CHEAP.


----------



## ao7996




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/14562958
> 
> 
> They are working well so far. If you fully extend them to 46 inches (I think), they are a bit wobbly, but they still hold. The brackets that connect to the speakers are kind of cheaply made, but for 5.50 per stand, who is complaining?
> 
> 
> Bottom line: they work for me, support the speakers well, and were CHEAP.



... and I'm sold, Thanks! Since I live in an apartment, drilling in the walls to mount the speakers isn't ideal, so my ever growing cart at Monoprice is going to get bigger


200ft of 14 gauge wire

7 (or 14) pairs of banana plugs

2 extra HDMI cables

3 pair of speaker stands


Oh, maybe you can answer my previous question for me: Are the speakers spring latch connected or 5-way binding post?


----------



## majorwest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14556837
> 
> 
> I didnt use "wiremold" but something a similar...it was at Lowes...I believe it is called cablehider or something like that. They had 1.5" and .75" width sizes, 5ft lengths. It is kinda expensive but i think it was worth it.



You might check this site also:

http://cableorganizer.com/cable-raceway/


----------



## RobTheGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ao7996* /forum/post/14562950
> 
> *Are the terminals on the speakers cheap Spring-clip terminals or 5 way binding post?* I asks so I know whether or not to buy 7 or 14 pairs of Banana plugs



I haven't got mine yet, wont be here until Wednesday, but honestly using anything but bare wire on the speaker side is not really necessary unless you plan on tripping over the speaker wire on a regular basis.







The whole idea of avoiding bare wire at the receiver is to avoid the possibility of a stray strand of copper causing a short.That problem doesn't exist on the speaker end.


----------



## maccyx

Hey everyone. I read somewhere in this thread that people were having difficulty using Logitech Harmony remotes with this system. I just wanted to point out that I added the receiver using HT-S6100 (under A/V Receiver) instead of HT-R667 and it found it just fine. FYI, I'm using the Harmony One Remote. So far so good but I'll report back with any issues that may arise.


----------



## ao7996




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobTheGamer* /forum/post/14563766
> 
> 
> I haven't got mine yet, wont be here until Wednesday, but honestly using anything but bare wire on the speaker side is not really necessary unless you plan on tripping over the speaker wire on a regular basis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole idea of avoiding bare wire at the receiver is to avoid the possibility of a stray strand of copper causing a short.That problem doesn't exist on the speaker end.



I look forward to hearing what you think of the system later on this week!


Yeah, Its not the end of the world if they're of the spring variety, but it would just be nice if they were the more secure, 5way binding post.


----------



## JonnyHawk

I am using a Harmony 550 and the buttons for the receiver work great. Everything has been inline so far. I can't say enough about the logitech remote.


Jon


----------



## RobTheGamer

Yeah, I will be posting a review with pics Thursday evening after I watch a couple Blurays and listen to some music.







Excited actually. Going to be my first experience with true 7.1 HD-audio.


----------



## Tivoli

I'm waiting for my 6100 to arrive and I'm thinking about which speakers to use. I already have a pair of Paradigm Mini Monitors that I'm betting are better than the pair of front speakers that come with the 6100.


I'm thinking that I'll use the Paradigms as fronts and that I'll use the 6100 center speaker. I realize that these won't be matched, but I still want to keep the better fronts for listening to music in stereo.










The question is, should I use the regular 6100 surrounds and rears, or should I set the surrounds aside and put the 6100 fronts in their place? Remember that the fronts have two small woofers and a tweeter, while the surrounds and rears just have a single "full range" cone. I'd guess that the speaker with the woofers and tweeter would have a fuller sound so I'd do best to keep those in my system and set aside the ones with the single cone, but I'm a 2-channel guy entering a 7.1 channel world.


Thanks!


----------



## RobTheGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tivoli* /forum/post/14565876
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for my 6100 to arrive and I'm thinking about which speakers to use. I already have a pair of Paradigm Mini Monitors that I'm betting are better than the pair of front speakers that come with the 6100.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that I'll use the Paradigms as fronts and that I'll use the 6100 center speaker. I realize that these won't be matched, but I still want to keep the better fronts for listening to music in stereo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, should I use the regular 6100 surrounds and rears, or should I set the surrounds aside and put the 6100 fronts in their place? Remember that the fronts have two small woofers and a tweeter, while the surrounds and rears just have a single "full range" cone. I'd guess that the speaker with the woofers and tweeter would have a fuller sound so I'd do best to keep those in my system and set aside the ones with the single cone, but I'm a 2-channel guy entering a 7.1 channel world.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Do what your ears tell you to do. Yeah, you are probably going to get better sound from the fronts with tweeter and cones vs. just the full range single cones. So since you are replacing your fronts with existing speakers, you would want to place those fronts on the sides, not the rear. The rear doesn't have near as much content sent to it as the sides do.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ao7996* /forum/post/14562950
> 
> *Are the terminals on the speakers cheap Spring-clip terminals or 5 way binding post?* I asks so I know whether or not to buy 7 or 14 pairs of Banana plugs



I am not sure if you got a yes/no answer yet...but.. The speakers have the spring clips!


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majorwest* /forum/post/14563139
> 
> 
> You might check this site also:
> 
> http://cableorganizer.com/cable-raceway/



Nice find...that is the site where I first researched using wire channels/raceways... However...I didnt order from there cause I wanted hands on review (check sizing and how many wires I could fit) of the product without waiting for shipping.


I really like the ones I picked up at Lowes...I barely even notice them there along the base molding. When I am closer to being "finsihed" down there, I have to go buy the covers to finish it off.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tivoli* /forum/post/14565876
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for my 6100 to arrive and I'm thinking about which speakers to use. I already have a pair of Paradigm Mini Monitors that I'm betting are better than the pair of front speakers that come with the 6100.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that I'll use the Paradigms as fronts and that I'll use the 6100 center speaker. I realize that these won't be matched, but I still want to keep the better fronts for listening to music in stereo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is, should I use the regular 6100 surrounds and rears, or should I set the surrounds aside and put the 6100 fronts in their place? Remember that the fronts have two small woofers and a tweeter, while the surrounds and rears just have a single "full range" cone. I'd guess that the speaker with the woofers and tweeter would have a fuller sound so I'd do best to keep those in my system and set aside the ones with the single cone, but I'm a 2-channel guy entering a 7.1 channel world.
> 
> 
> Thanks!


*Rob, Tivoli -*


I looked it up in the owners manual...and all the surrounds use a 1" tweeter and a 3 1/8" cone. It says it on page 97. You can even take a flashlight a just barely see the tweeter in the middle and the woofer below.


Tivolii - If you do use the Paradigms, then set the old L/R's to the surround L/R (not the back surrounds)...that will work the best since more things are in 5.1 than 6.1/7.1


I wonder if they used the same speaker housing and just left out the top woofer...I hate thinking about modifying something so soon!







Seems like some of us cant fight it!


----------



## ao7996




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14567650
> 
> 
> I am not sure if you got a yes/no answer yet...but.. The speakers have the spring clips!



Thanks for the answer........ a little bit of a disappointment with the spring clips, but for the price, I can deal. (mine should ship out tomorrow







)


----------



## Vandiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14567727
> 
> 
> Nice find...that is the site where I first researched using wire channels/raceways... However...I didnt order from there cause I wanted hands on review (check sizing and how many wires I could fit) of the product without waiting for shipping.
> 
> 
> I really like the ones I picked up at Lowes...I barely even notice them there along the base molding. When I am closer to being "finsihed" down there, I have to go buy the covers to finish it off.



I'm guessing you picked up the Wiremold Brand. I just installed my molding on Saturday and painted the living room yesterday. Once all of my new cabling arrives on Wednesday, I will put up pictures.

www.wiremold.com is the site of the raceways I used and its quite nice.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vandiego* /forum/post/14568795
> 
> 
> I'm guessing you picked up the Wiremold Brand. I just installed my molding on Saturday and painted the living room yesterday. Once all of my new cabling arrives on Wednesday, I will put up pictures.
> 
> www.wiremold.com is the site of the raceways I used and its quite nice.



I actually went to Lowes and picked up "Mono-systems, Inc. CableHider" brand.


I looked up where they sell wiremold brand, and around where I live looks like Home Depot is the only one who sells it.


Either way...I am sure they are both quality brands... Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## pollofrito22

You guys that ordered from CC, how long did shipping take? My estimated delivery when I ordered was 9/11 to 9/18. Fedex sent me an email with Wednesday (9/3) delivery?


----------



## ao7996




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pollofrito22* /forum/post/14569413
> 
> 
> You guys that ordered from CC, how long did shipping take? My estimated delivery when I ordered was 9/11 to 9/18. Fedex sent me an email with Wednesday (9/3) delivery?



I ordered mine from CC at around 1am on the 31st and its scheduled to leave tomorrow or Wed (w/ the Free Shipping option)


----------



## pollofrito22

I also ordered yesterday the 31st


----------



## ao7996




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pollofrito22* /forum/post/14569681
> 
> 
> I also ordered yesterday the 31st



Did you pay for expedited shipping or just the free variety?


----------



## pollofrito22

just free, but my fedex tracking is saying its due for delivery tomorrow


----------



## majorwest

Can anyone who is hanging their speakers on the wall comment on what mounting brackets they are using? I'm looking at these at monoprice:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


...but, of course, not having yet received my S6100 don't know what the back of the speakers look like. And I'd hate to wait to order the mounts until after I've received it. Are mounting brackets pretty much universal?


----------



## swarm87

can someone tell me how reliable the auto cal function on this htib is.


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14570561
> 
> 
> can someone tell me how reliable the auto cal function on this htib is.



Audyssey is as good as auto calibrations get.


----------



## Tivoli

Majorwest - I ordered the cheaper ones from Monoprice and they should be here on Thursday. I'll post my feedback when they arrive, unless somebody beats me to it.


EDIT: Also, the speaker mounts that you linked to are currently out of stock at Monoprice as of 9/2.


----------



## Vandiego

Majorwest - I didn't use the mounting brackets on mine, but I thought this may help, if you're going to vertically mount, they'll be 10 1/4" from keyhole center to center, horizontally, 10" keyhole center to keyhole center.


Only the top keyhole on a vertical mount is a true keyhole, the other is just a hole, if you were wondering what the discrepancy was.


----------



## Tivoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vandiego* /forum/post/14573587
> 
> 
> Majorwest - I didn't use the mounting brackets on mine, but I thought this may help, if you're going to vertically mount, they'll be 10 1/4" from keyhole center to center, horizontally, 10" keyhole center to keyhole center.
> 
> 
> Only the top keyhole on a vertical mount is a true keyhole, the other is just a hole, if you were wondering what the discrepancy was.



Thanks for the info Vandiego -- I think I'll cut a small piece of wood to screw to the speaker mounts to adapt them to the ~10" keyhole spacing on the speakers.


----------



## majorwest

Ack! I didn't see the backorder status at monoprice. Tivoli - I was looking at the cheaper ones but was hesitant because of the rated weight capacity. How heavy are the S6100 satellites and do you think those mounts will work? Neat idea with the piece of wood.


Vandiego - thanks for taking the time to measure the mounting holes. I just got confirmation from fedex for a delivery date of tomorrow so I'll be checking out my mounting options sooner than expected. Not bad for an order date of 8/29 considering the holiday weekend.


----------



## pamdavis01

Hey everyone just got mine all setup. My cousin did it for me, and I used the 18 gauge wire from Radio Shack. Did the calibration etc. It sounds good to me, but wonder if I should have used the 14 gauge like so many others are saying? Will it make a big difference really?


----------



## pamdavis01

Hey you guys, is there a difference between the regular wire, and the 'loud speaker wire' I see mentioned in these threads??


----------



## darkleafar

Hello, and I welcome those of you who are fairly new to this forums. Please dont take it the wrong way, but I wanna give advice to all of you.

Whenever you visit a thread, it is always a good idea to check the first post before you make any questions. I have explained about the speaker wires at least twice and Im still getting the same questions. XBR4owner was nice enough to update the first post and put some useful information on there, including info i helped collect. Please read the first post, it has a link that will explain your questions about the wires. Thanks.


----------



## Tivoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majorwest* /forum/post/14577406
> 
> 
> Ack! I didn't see the backorder status at monoprice. Tivoli - I was looking at the cheaper ones but was hesitant because of the rated weight capacity. How heavy are the S6100 satellites and do you think those mounts will work? Neat idea with the piece of wood.
> 
> 
> Vandiego - thanks for taking the time to measure the mounting holes. I just got confirmation from fedex for a delivery date of tomorrow so I'll be checking out my mounting options sooner than expected. Not bad for an order date of 8/29 considering the holiday weekend.



According to the specs in the manual, the fronts and center weigh 4.0 lbs and the surrounds and rears weigh 2.9 lbs. The cheaper mounts at monoprice have a load limit of 10 lbs, so they *should* be capable of holding the speakers. For some reason one of the photos includes text that says they can hold 17.6 lbs...


My 6100 gets here on Weds too, and the monoprice order (speaker wire, HDMI, wall mounts, etc) gets here the day after. I'll post my impressions of the mounts, but for $4 a pair, you might as well just order a set to see if they fit your needs.


----------



## Tivoli

*XBR4owner* - What do you think about including the speaker weights and keyhole spacing measurements in the first thread post? Seems that that info could be useful to a lot of folks. In case you haven't been following the tread, that info was posted at the bottom of Page 12 and in the previous message.


----------



## cyclejoe1

I've had my s6100 set up now for about a week and I love it, but what has surprised me the most is the remote control. It not only does a great job on the AV receiver, but also on my Sony KDL-46V3000 TV and the Comcast DVR box. I was a little upset when I could not get the Comcast remote to control the receiver, but I have since found that the Onkyo remote does everything that I need. It also controls my VCR, CD changer, and tape player. The only thing that I have that it will not control is my PS3, but that is not the fault fo the Onkyo remote. It is because the PS3 uses Bluetooth instead of IR like everything else. It has saved me the cost of buying a universal remote and that's a good thing

Joe C


----------



## majorwest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tivoli* /forum/post/14578719
> 
> 
> I'll post my impressions of the mounts, but for $4 a pair, you might as well just order a set to see if they fit your needs.



Thanks Tivoli. I think I'll do just that!


----------



## forcedfedgtp

Any guys/gals out there with the 6100 play any games on it yet? I was playing some COD4 and BF: Bad Company last night and it was awesome. With my rears mounted high on the wall behind me and the fronts at 30" or so and spaced out across the front stage, I felt like I was totally immerssed in the game (minus the couch of course!).


----------



## VinnieVol

Finally got my 6100 set up and running Monday, and the sound just blows me away. I know many are wanting to buy mounting brackets, but I just mounted the speakers on the wall using the keyhole in the back of the speaker, and I really like the looks... to me it's more "low profile" for there to be only the speaker protruding from the wall than for there to be the speaker and a bracket sticking out, but to each his own.


Ran my speaker wire through the attic, which was a chore. And when I do the calibration, for some reason it's not seeing my two side surrounds or the front center speaker.. gonna check the wiring again to be sure.. but I dunno what it could be.


Very pleased with this system so far, I just couldn't be more impressed.


Oh, and forcedfed...on the gaming.. last night I finally got a moment to play a bit.. put in BF: Bad Company, and the explosions were BOOMING, it was great. And I just had the sub turned up about halfway. Absolutely lovin' this.


----------



## forcedfedgtp

So a friend and I were looking to find a cooling solution that was cheap enough to justify buying, and one that would cooling our recievers effciently.


We stumbled upon one costing around $250-300...and that was WAY to much for me...even thought my friend contemplated it. Anyway...for the sake of me trying to piece together my frankenstein looking cooling solution, we found a similar design to the more costly one here...

http://coolerguys.com/ccstandk.html 


Looks pretty good and isnt that expensive either...just figured I would throw this out there since some of us are concerned.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/14579377
> 
> 
> Oh, and forcedfed...on the gaming.. last night I finally got a moment to play a bit.. put in BF: Bad Company, and the explosions were BOOMING, it was great. And I just had the sub turned up about halfway. Absolutely lovin' this.



No kidding...there were a few times when the ambient crickets and grass noises made me think I was outside!


----------



## kxlexus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14579730
> 
> 
> No kidding...there were a few times when the ambient crickets and grass noises made me think I was outside!



What listening mode were you using?


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kxlexus* /forum/post/14581558
> 
> 
> What listening mode were you using?



I was not using any listening mode...when the xbox 360 starts up, the receiver switches to Dolby Digital 5.1. One time I did mess with the modes and couldn't select Dolby Digital 5.1 after I messed with the listening modes...however after restarting everything...it was back to Dolby Digital, so that is where I leave it.


After switching it to a different listening mode, I am not sure how to get it back to DD 5.1...it was not listed as an option. So that is why I had to restart everything.


I have the Xbox 360 connected via HDMI and until I get an upconverting DVD or Blu-ray player...I also use it for movies.


----------



## pollofrito22

What do you guys have the audio settings set to on your cable box? I am using a Moto DCH3416.


----------



## ao7996

My Onkyo HT-S6100 should be in tomorrow... and I just now finally ordered my giant monoprice ....er, order.


7 PAIR OF High-Quality Copper Speaker Banana Plugs - Closed Screw Type

100ft (X2) 14AWG Enhanced Loud Oxygen-Free Copper Speaker Wire Cable

2 HDMI 1.3a Category 2 Certified Cable 28AWG - 6ft w/Ferrite Cores (Gold Plated Connectors) - BLACK

3 Sets of Speaker Stand - Black (SS-01) - Set of 2


Subtotal : $97.56

Shipping & Handling Cost : $40.70

GRAND TOTAL : $138.26


Really can't beat that for all the quality equipment I'm getting (btw, I went with stands instead of brackets because i'm living in an apartment right now)


----------



## pollofrito22

I just set up my 6100 today. Really was a breeze, with HDMI its really just plug and play. I'll get into the sound/speaker calibration when my speaker stands get here (monoprice as well).


----------



## pollofrito22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/14528067
> 
> 
> Mine gets very hot to the hand quite quickly, and a circuit blew after I ran it at max volume for a few minutes. I have the unit plugged into a UPS battery backup, and I usually run the volume at about 45, speakers are at 2-6 db's. I find the sound to be relatively quiet until I get into the 40's, and I am curious if other people are experiencing this.



Mine does this as well. On cable( HDMI with a moto 3416 set to passthru) I dont get normal volume till about 42/43, dont even hear anything till about mid 20's. Is that normal for everyone else?


Keep in mind I havent had time to do any sound calibrations etc. I literally just hooked up speakers and components and fired it up (ran out of time).


----------



## swarm87

if i leave the reciever at the bottom of an open air stack(all my components are just stacked on my dresser/tv stand and i say bottom since this is the heaviest componet i have and i dont want to smash my bluray player or vcr) do i have to worry about overheating or am i fine with open air(i dont have an A/C if that matters)


----------



## forcedfedgtp

The main heating area is towards the back right of the receiver. I used a temp probe for a computer case and put one probe close to where the transistors are (towards the front), and one back where the PCBs look like they are stacked up inside (back right side). I played some COD4 online and the temp near the transistors was around 95 degrees F (plus/minus a couple degrees), and the temp in the rear area was around 150-170 degrees F (the hotter end being under load of course)! The temp probe was just below the black metal casing of the AVR..somewhat close to the board.


Now keep in mind this was a quick temp check, no covers were taken off. This wasn't a "buy the book" experiment and I cannot verify 100% that the measurements were perfect. But the rough numbers prove a point that these babies get toasty!


You can feel the difference in temperature with your hand from the front of the AVR to the back. I mentioned in an earlier post today of a cooling solution to help draw that hot air out of the receiver. I will be looking into that as the least expensive option...so far...


Just thought I would ramble a bit about my little testing session...


So to answer anyones questions about stacking more components on top of the receiver (open air or closed off)... I would say 100% no! Unless you have a cooling system inbetween to circulate air through the receiver and out the back (or side).


BTW...even with it being warm...I still think it rocks!


----------



## swarm87

not sure how well it will work , but i saw a 4 fan laptop cooling pad for around $30 with the optional ac adapter(18.97 without it and it can be powered by a cable box's usb port) here's the link: http://www.hardwarecooling.com/produ...op_Cooling_Pad 


anyone think that this will work well?


----------



## pamdavis01

What is this line to get referrals for one of those systems or cash? Does it really work?


----------



## pamdavis01

I just clicked on your link and signed up, to help you out!


----------



## majorwest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14585481
> 
> 
> not sure how well it will work , but i saw a 4 fan laptop cooling pad for around $30 with the optional ac adapter(18.97 without it and it can be powered by a cable box's usb port) here's the link: http://www.hardwarecooling.com/produ...op_Cooling_Pad
> 
> 
> anyone think that this will work well?



My thoughts on the heat situation - especially in light of Forcedfed's informal test - are that instead of finding ways to cool the unit from the outside, it may make more sense to find a way to suck the heat out of the unit. I'm thinking in terms of the way a pc case is cooled but, of course, I wouldn't have the courage to open up my receiver to tackle such a task. Still, if someone with pc build experience has any ideas, I think this would offer a much better cooling solution than a couple of fans blowing on the unit.


On another note, I did receive my S6100 today. In fact, I had to help the fedex guy carry it from his truck to my front door (I kept thinking "don't they supply you guys with a dolly?") What a joy it was unpacking the box! Everything seemed in perfect order. But since I haven't received my monoprice order yet, I rewrapped everything in the plastic and have it stacked nice and neatly in the corner of the family room awaiting the arrival of my hookups. The subwoofer is a MONSTER and my first powered one (my current one is a passive unit), but considering I haven't upgraded my audio equipment in over ten years (I still have an old pre-Dolby Pro Logic Sony receiver that is on its last legs), this upgrade is a real pleasure for me.


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14585663
> 
> 
> What is this line to get referrals for one of those systems or cash? Does it really work?



it is for cash and yes they really work they just take a very long time(been doing it since july '07). all you have to do is sign up, do a level A offer then get 10 people to do the same. when you sign up you get to pick what you want to get. you can get a system(or /w game, /w game and extra controller, or /w game extra controller and a year of live) cash, or a giftcard to your choice( amazon.com, bestbuy, gamestop, circuit city, target, toys R us, and walmart)



but as for the heat situation it is really mind boggleing(to me anyway) that nearly every bluray player and modern (every console since 1997) videogame system has a built in cooling fan, so why dont a/v recievers it would only cost the companies $5 or less to put in an exaust fan on the side or if theres room in the back, even my cable box has a fan that goes on then the internal temp gets to a certain point.

but i'm pretty sure if i dont have things flush to the top and leave the space provided by the "feet" on my other components it will be fine


----------



## VinnieVol

So last night I fiddled around and got my two side surrounds and front channel working... the wires must not have had a good connection to the back of the receiver.. anyway, I made sure they were working then did the calibration... then I flipped over to HBOhd where "Deep Impact" was on... I just can't say enough of how phenomenal this HTIB sounds. Now granted, this is my first true home theater setup so I'm sure I don't have the trained ears of an audiophile, but I know what sounds good to me and my wife tends to agree. Some have said it's like being in a movie theater, well this is much better IMO. Every little audible detail is there..


Also, I concur that the receiver does get warm.. but it's not like this is unusual. It states it in the manual, and there is even a sticker on the receiver stating "This gets hot, don't block the vents on top". So if this is normal, why the concern? Just make sure it has room to breathe. I happen to be very proud of the looks of my home theater system, as I've made an effort to not only put together a system that sounds good but one that also looks good.. and I sure don't want some jury-rigged big clunky fan system that is loud and looks bad. Is the heat really that big of a deal?


----------



## vickerto

I bought the 6100 last week. Everything was working great until a few days ago when the HDMI video started flickering. I thought it was just the cable needing to be reseated or something. Then, every once in a while, it would just switch to static and come back. Now I can't get any video out of it at all. I switched the HDMI cable to go directly into my TiVo and everything is working fine, so it's not the cable, TiVo or projector. The audio works fine out of the HDMI, so my guess is that the HDMI out isn't working for some reason.


I bought it at CC. I'm not sure exactly what to do yet. I don't want to have to take everything apart and box it up again, but I'm guessing that they won't just give me a new receiver out of a new box. I'm going to give them a call later today. Has anyone experienced any video problems or have any advice?


----------



## majorwest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/14586645
> 
> 
> Also, I concur that the receiver does get warm.. but it's not like this is unusual. It states it in the manual, and there is even a sticker on the receiver stating "This gets hot, don't block the vents on top". So if this is normal, why the concern? Just make sure it has room to breathe. I happen to be very proud of the looks of my home theater system, as I've made an effort to not only put together a system that sounds good but one that also looks good.. and I sure don't want some jury-rigged big clunky fan system that is loud and looks bad. Is the heat really that big of a deal?



I should have punctuated my last comment with the final thought: "but only as a concern to those who feel it is a real issue." I tend to agree with you that the heat situation is probably not as a big an issue as some are making it out to be. At any rate, let's just hope it never becomes an issue.


----------



## forcedfedgtp

I hope I did not come across as being negative or anything of that sort. I am by no means trying to push people to buy any cooling solution, etc. I am a big believer in making sure my electronics devices stay cool, even if the manufacturer says that it runs hot and thats within normal conditions.


I pretty much wanted to put a couple of numbers on how hot they could possibly get (even though it was a quick test), to persuade others not to stack other components on top and have them get too hot.


BTW... I did "construct" dual 80mm fans in an enclosure that suck the hot air out of the top of the receiver. Worked quite nicely...so, for me...I am gonna spend a "few" dollars and either construct or buy a top mounting cooling solution. This is just me being cautious...lol...this also coming from a guy having 5 120mm fans, and a top mounted 200mm fan in his PC case (antec 900).


Again I hope I did not come off as being pushy or whatnot. I would like to see other rough numbers that people got if they have some kind of temperture monitoring system.


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14587008
> 
> 
> I hope I did not come across as being negative or anything of that sort. I am by no means trying to push people to buy any cooling solution, etc. I am a big believer in making sure my electronics devices stay cool, even if the manufacturer says that it runs hot and thats within normal conditions.
> 
> 
> I pretty much wanted to put a couple of numbers on how hot they could possibly get (even though it was a quick test), to persuade others not to stack other components on top and have them get too hot.
> 
> 
> BTW... I did "construct" dual 80mm fans in an enclosure that suck the hot air out of the top of the receiver. Worked quite nicely...so, for me...I am gonna spend a "few" dollars and either construct or buy a top mounting cooling solution. This is just me being cautious...lol...this also coming from a guy having 5 120mm fans, and a top mounted 200mm fan in his PC case (antec 900).
> 
> 
> Again I hope I did not come off as being pushy or whatnot. I would like to see other rough numbers that people got if they have some kind of temperture monitoring system.



I didn't consider your statements as pushy at all. In fact, I still used this information even though I'm still not sure about constructing a fan cooling solution... the stand I bought has shelves stacked 2 high across 3 sections.. I had originally planned on putting another component on the shelf directly above my receiver.. but after reading this thread I did decide to simply remove that shelf and leave the space above the receiver open. At least to let it have plenty of room to breathe.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/14587109
> 
> 
> I didn't consider your statements as pushy at all. In fact, I still used this information even though I'm still not sure about constructing a fan cooling solution... the stand I bought has shelves stacked 2 high across 3 sections.. I had originally planned on putting another component on the shelf directly above my receiver.. but after reading this thread I did decide to simply remove that shelf and leave the space above the receiver open. At least to let it have plenty of room to breathe.



I think I have about 3-4 inches above my receiver and the glass shelf (which holds the Xbox 360). I am not even too worried about the heat, I am just going to a cooling device since I like to have all/most of my goodies to have some kind of active cooling solution. It is kinds like a preventative measure if you will.


Here is a pic of the rough setup of the AV rack...I still need to paint the room, and finalize the setup, etc... But I have plenty of clearance...


----------



## Letifo

i read the first 2 pages and the last 2 pages, but was looking for some verification.


the receiver is the sr606? i was really thinking of buying that receiver and some speakers, but this will certainly save me a lot of hassle. only issue i have is that i really only have room for 5.1 and i'm not sure if i should spend the money right now. beyond those 2 issues, this HTIB looks awesome







.


----------



## Letifo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14561525
> 
> 
> do thay make banana plugs that are compatable with the included speaker wire(dont have the extra $$ to upgrade the wire).
> 
> also hows the s-video upconversion? (i plan to use s-video instead of hdmi for my DVR as i will get more recording space)



you won't get more recording space, that depends if you record the show in hd or not, not whether you hook it up via hdmi to the AVR.


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14587607
> 
> 
> I think I have about 3-4 inches above my receiver and the glass shelf (which holds the Xbox 360). I am not even too worried about the heat, I am just going to a cooling device since I like to have all/most of my goodies to have some kind of active cooling solution. It is kinds like a preventative measure if you will.
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the rough setup of the AV rack...I still need to paint the room, and finalize the setup, etc... But I have plenty of clearance...



Nice setup. I still may play around with mine some... with my stand, the section in the middle has a black mesh door, and the two outer sections have glass doors... it can breathe out the back, but I may move the receiver to the center section because I'm sure there's a bit more air moving in that center section where the mesh door is. It's just that all my components are a glossy black.. except for one.. I had it "hid" in the center section because you cannot see it through the black mesh, so I was putting my "presentable" components in the sections with the glass doors. Just gonna have to play around with it some.


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *majorwest* /forum/post/14585717
> 
> 
> My thoughts on the heat situation - especially in light of Forcedfed's informal test - are that instead of finding ways to cool the unit from the outside, it may make more sense to find a way to suck the heat out of the unit.



Don't understand why one wouldn't just avoid the problem altogether and buy a receiver that doesn't have potential heat issues instead of jerry-rigging fans. JMO


----------



## majorwest




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14587008
> 
> 
> I hope I did not come across as being negative or anything of that sort. I am by no means trying to push people to buy any cooling solution, etc. I am a big believer in making sure my electronics devices stay cool, even if the manufacturer says that it runs hot and thats within normal conditions.
> 
> 
> I pretty much wanted to put a couple of numbers on how hot they could possibly get (even though it was a quick test), to persuade others not to stack other components on top and have them get too hot.
> 
> 
> BTW... I did "construct" dual 80mm fans in an enclosure that suck the hot air out of the top of the receiver. Worked quite nicely...so, for me...I am gonna spend a "few" dollars and either construct or buy a top mounting cooling solution. This is just me being cautious...lol...this also coming from a guy having 5 120mm fans, and a top mounted 200mm fan in his PC case (antec 900).
> 
> 
> Again I hope I did not come off as being pushy or whatnot. I would like to see other rough numbers that people got if they have some kind of temperture monitoring system.



No one can blame you for wanting to protect an investment. 500 bucks is a big chunk of change for me, too. And anyone who takes the time to investigate a suspected problem with a product and report those findings to other buyers of same product, should be commended for having the interests of those buyers in mind. Kudos to you.


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Letifo* /forum/post/14588741
> 
> 
> you won't get more recording space, that depends if you record the show in hd or not, not whether you hook it up via hdmi to the AVR.



i will rephrase, i'll use 480i with s-video instead of 720p with hdmi. the tech guy at cox told me that if i have the box output higher resolutions my record space in drastically reduced.


----------



## pamdavis01

Hi fellow Onkyo owners! Does anyone in here have a player that supports the 7.1 channels? I am thinking of going with the Oppo universal (supports 5.1) and does that mean you'll sacrifice not getting sound from two speakers?


I am trying to find a player to use for now with an HDTV, and Onkyo has a blue-ray coming out the end of the year, and so many other players (blue-ray) don't have all the latest audio (Dolby Master or Dolby Digital Plus...and Dolby True HD...etc..) So I'm leaning towards getting something that will work for a while until the market catches up with the technology.


Thanks everyone I DO LOVE MY NEW ONKYO SYSTEM!!


----------



## Letifo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14592464
> 
> 
> Hi fellow Onkyo owners! Does anyone in here have a player that supports the 7.1 channels? I am thinking of going with the Oppo universal (supports 5.1) and does that mean you'll sacrifice not getting sound from two speakers?
> 
> 
> I am trying to find a player to use for now with an HDTV, and Onkyo has a blue-ray coming out the end of the year, and so many other players (blue-ray) don't have all the latest audio (Dolby Master or Dolby Digital Plus...and Dolby True HD...etc..) So I'm leaning towards getting something that will work for a while until the market catches up with the technology.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone I DO LOVE MY NEW ONKYO SYSTEM!!



get a ps3


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14592464
> 
> 
> Hi fellow Onkyo owners! Does anyone in here have a player that supports the 7.1 channels? I am thinking of going with the Oppo universal (supports 5.1) and does that mean you'll sacrifice not getting sound from two speakers?
> 
> 
> I am trying to find a player to use for now with an HDTV, and Onkyo has a blue-ray coming out the end of the year, and so many other players (blue-ray) don't have all the latest audio (Dolby Master or Dolby Digital Plus...and Dolby True HD...etc..) So I'm leaning towards getting something that will work for a while until the market catches up with the technology.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone I DO LOVE MY NEW ONKYO SYSTEM!!



Player...you mean aa DVD player? a bluray player?

If talking about a DVD player....By "supports 5.1" Im going to assume you mean in analog form. Any DVD upscaling DVD player with an HDMI connection should be able to bitstream or send LPCM thorugh HDMI, which means it supports up to 7.1 channels. Obviously, this player would not support any HD formats.

If you are talking about a Bluray player....Seeing as how you have the Onkyo 6100, you dont have to worry about whether the bluray player you get decodes all HD audio formats or not. This is because your Onkyo is well capable of decoding whatever formats your player can't. If you decide to go with a PS3, then the PS3 will be doing all the decoding and you wont be missing out on anything. Your AVR wont be able to do HD audio decoding with a PS3, because the PS3 doesnt allow for it. But all that means is...nothing. As it has already been explained endlessly all over the forums, quality gotten from the AVR decoding the HD audio signal or the PS3 decoding it its identical.


----------



## Letifo

whoa, sorry just noticed there's multiquote



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14592145
> 
> 
> i will rephrase, i'll use 480i with s-video instead of 720p with hdmi. the tech guy at cox told me that if i have the box output higher resolutions my record space in drastically reduced.



weird, i wouldn't imagine why it would make a difference one way or the other, on top of that, can your player not output native resolution over hdmi? my box outputs whatever the source is even over hdmi to my tv. :dunno:


----------



## pamdavis01

I just read that sticky thread, and thank you for that (my brain just blew up lol!) Hey DarkLeafer, I was told today by Onky Support today (below) so now after what you told me that our Onkyo receiver supports these latest audio codecs, and I don't need a blue-ray, or DVD player that does, then whey is Onkyo telling me to get one (a player) that does as well? JEEZ THIS IS CONFUSING! Should I just get this one below? I Can't afford a new PS3 now (but maybe I SHOULD get one I am not SURE) HELP


I was just about to buy this one off Amazon (Panasonic DMP-BD30K 1080p Blu-ray Disc Player), that supports all these:
*Dolby True HD Decoder, DTS/DTS-HD High Resolution/Master Audio Decoder*



Thank You for contacting Onkyo USA Product Support.


Pamela,

Any player that has a DIGITAL AUDIO OUT like COAXIAL or OPTICAL or HDMI on the player to support DOLBY TRUE-HD, DOLBY PLUS or DTS-HD MASTER AUDIO is what you need to look for. This way you can get the digital audio from the player.

Bob E.


----------



## pamdavis01

Thanks Swarm, I had a feeling something wasn't right, and yes he didn't mention the whole truth! Thanks so much for your help, I am going to go ahead and get this one.


I went and signed up on this, were you the one that did send it out a day or so ago? I will do it again.


----------



## pamdavis01

OH ps: I will get that cable too tonight, so I'll have it. Thanks again for your excellent information!


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14593116
> 
> 
> I went and signed up on this, were you the one that did send it out a day or so ago? I will do it again.



sent what out? the referral link? if so then yes i see you listed but for it to count you need to complete a level a offer( most of them are free but they are trickey in terms of not getting charged with the free trial offers just cancel after you get credit). i would reccomend the blockbuster or netflix offers so you can rent some blurays at 50% off the usual membership rate($9.99 monthly after rebate)


to any admins if i shouldnt be posting this stuff, i'm sorry and will remove it if notified.


----------



## pamdavis01

Yeah I remember I signed up, but on that first link I didn't see any 'offer' page.. on this one I do and am signing up for Netflix. I had an old account, so I'm retrieving my password, so I hope the offer still applies.


Here is my personal email address: [email protected] 


Send me an email because I think I would like to do this but need some assistance YOU, since you owe me one now


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14593336
> 
> 
> Yeah I remember I signed up, but on that first link I didn't see any 'offer' page.. on this one I do and am signing up for Netflix. I had an old account, so I'm retrieving my password, so I hope the offer still applies.
> 
> 
> Here is my personal email address: [email protected]
> 
> 
> Send me an email because I think I would like to do this but need some assistance YOU, since you owe me one now



sent you an e-mail but i not sure if the offer applys to previous account holders(i did the eyemycredit instant one and cancled my account next day)



and can someone tell me if i can manipulate a 2.0 pcm signal with prologic IIX to 7.1 as i do a lot of streaming from my pc with my ps3


----------



## fastzipperus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pollofrito22* /forum/post/14583187
> 
> 
> What do you guys have the audio settings set to on your cable box? I am using a Moto DCH3416.



I am curious about this too. Under "Audio Output" is has the options for "Auto", "L-PCM" and "Pass Through". What's the best one to use?


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastzipperus* /forum/post/14593489
> 
> 
> I am curious about this too. Under "Audio Output" is has the options for "Auto", "L-PCM" and "Pass Through". What's the best one to use?



Auto=box decides depending on the case

LPCM=box does audio decoding

passthrough=receiver does decoding


I never had to deal with this in a cable box so I dont know what else to tell you.


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14592923
> 
> 
> I just read that sticky thread, and thank you for that (my brain just blew up lol!) Hey DarkLeafer, I was told today by Onky Support today (below) so now after what you told me that our Onkyo receiver supports these latest audio codecs, and I don't need a blue-ray, or DVD player that does, then whey is Onkyo telling me to get one (a player) that does as well? JEEZ THIS IS CONFUSING! Should I just get this one below? I Can't afford a new PS3 now (but maybe I SHOULD get one I am not SURE) HELP
> 
> 
> I was just about to buy this one off Amazon (Panasonic DMP-BD30K 1080p Blu-ray Disc Player), that supports all these:
> *Dolby True HD Decoder, DTS/DTS-HD High Resolution/Master Audio Decoder*
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for contacting Onkyo USA Product Support.
> 
> 
> Pamela,
> 
> Any player that has a DIGITAL AUDIO OUT like COAXIAL or OPTICAL or HDMI on the player to support DOLBY TRUE-HD, DOLBY PLUS or DTS-HD MASTER AUDIO is what you need to look for. This way you can get the digital audio from the player.
> 
> Bob E.



They meant that the player should be able to bitstream the formats. What that means is that even if the player does not have the ability to decode a format, it should have the ability to pass on that undecoded format via HDMI to the receiver so it can be decoded. This is what we call bitstreaming.


The player you want to get does not decode the formats for what I see, it bitstreams them. This is fine with your onkyo.


----------



## pollofrito22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/14594414
> 
> 
> Auto=box decides depending on the case
> 
> LPCM=box does audio decoding
> 
> passthrough=receiver does decoding
> 
> 
> I never had to deal with this in a cable box so I dont know what else to tell you.



I found all this info in a wiki on the DCH3416. I would "guess" my onkyo receiver has better decoding capabilities than my cable box, so i just set it to passthru


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maccyx* /forum/post/14564051
> 
> 
> Hey everyone. I read somewhere in this thread that people were having difficulty using Logitech Harmony remotes with this system. I just wanted to point out that I added the receiver using HT-S6100 (under A/V Receiver) instead of HT-R667 and it found it just fine. FYI, I'm using the Harmony One Remote. So far so good but I'll report back with any issues that may arise.



Yup, i figured that out a few days ago, forgot to post it. Got it to work with Harmony 880


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14568903
> 
> 
> I actually went to Lowes and picked up "Mono-systems, Inc. CableHider" brand.
> 
> 
> I looked up where they sell wiremold brand, and around where I live looks like Home Depot is the only one who sells it.
> 
> 
> Either way...I am sure they are both quality brands... Can't wait to see some pics!



How much of it did you get and how much did you pay?


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/14595950
> 
> 
> How much of it did you get and how much did you pay?



I bought six 5ft pcs (1.5" wide) of the base channel. They were $8.97 a piece. I believe the covers are around 4.xx a piece (whick I will buy later when I am closer to painting the room). So far I spent $55 or so for the base channel around the floor. I like it, and I dont even notice it there.


----------



## pamdavis01

Just got back from Fry's and wanted to let everyone know I did pick up a pair of Atlantis satellite speaker mounts that swivel, etc ... 2 for 14.99. I will install them tomorrow and let everyone know how it worked! Was going to get them off monoprice, but they are backordered.


----------



## phasin

I just purchased HT-S6100 and I am very new to the home theater systems. I tried to connect my DVD player to the receiver with basic video and audio cable (not component cable), and I have a HDMI cable connecting from the receiver to TV.


The result is that I got the sound but no picture on my TV (blue screen).


What should I do to get the DVD picture on my TV through HDMI cable?


----------



## pamdavis01

I connected mine with an HDMI cable. That is what is wrong.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *phasin* /forum/post/14597642
> 
> 
> I just purchased HT-S6100 and I am very new to the home theater systems. I tried to connect my DVD player to the receiver with basic video and audio cable (not component cable), and I have a HDMI cable connecting from the receiver to TV.
> 
> 
> The result is that I got the sound but no picture on my TV (blue screen).
> 
> 
> What should I do to get the DVD picture on my TV through HDMI cable?



Read the manual...page 47. It says "component" but I think it deals with any input the same way... I will have to check whenever I get home tonight. I hope that does the trick for ya! Good luck.


----------



## RobTheGamer

Well, I got my 6100 Thursday and hooked it up. Here is a brief review.

*Initial Impressions:*


First thing I noticed, the box is HUGE. I really didn't expect it to be so large. It's like half a refrigerator box. Was really a pain to get into the house for one person. Forget about fitting this into a car.


When I opened it, I was impressed with the quality of packing. Everything is very secure and wrapped in foam + anti scratch film. The included speaker wire is terrible (22AWG) but I expected this and replaced it with 16AWG.

*Setup:*


Setup was easy enough. The satellites are tall and narrow. Taller then the average bookshelf will allow, so wall mounting is highly recommended. After hooking everything up and powering up the receiver I initially tried out the Audessey speaker configurator with the included microphone. Neat concept, but was a complete failure and was ultimately worthless. It set my Subwoofer to -11Db, for example. The sub was 10ft away. When I popped in Live Free or Die Hard Blu-ray (7.1 DTS-HD) I couldn't even hear the sub at all. It also did wacky things to my speaker distance. (Like setting my rear surrounds at 10ft away when they were only 2ft away.)


So after that, I went and set the EQ to Manual instead of Audessey and am currently in the process of trying to figure out how to manually tune the frequencies myself. If anyone has suggested frequencies for each speaker, please post them. Right now, things don't sound too great, as everything is set to Flat. I am confident that it will sound good once I get things tuned up though.


----------



## chromally

The specs state that the wattage per channel was measured at 1kh, so 130 watts rms at 1 kh is how many watts per channel measured from 20 Hz to 20 kHz? Does anybody know how to figure this out?


----------



## chromally

Has anybody heard the ht-s9100thx yet?


----------



## pamdavis01

Can we start a thread area just for the remote, and programming things?


I fear my TV's source isn't programmed correctly to the right code for a Samsung...been putting in a million...if it works shouldn't I be able to hit the TV button? Right now TV comes in ONLY on sat/cab button. I am so lost to all of this, I think I may have to pull it out and look at it myself... my cousin put this together with the quick start guide and I am fearing he hasn't set it up correctly!! CRY CRY CRY


----------



## fastzipperus

My set-up is as follows, I have the receiver hidden away in a closet out of site so i am unable to see the receiver's display. I am using an IR repeater. I have a DVD player hooked up through component to the receiver and a Comcast DVR hooked up through hdmi to the reciever. then a hdmi cable from the reciever to the tv. When i'm watching a dvd I am able to see the receiver's volume meter displayed on the tv so I know how loud it is. However, when I watch tv, the receiver's volume meter does not show up so. Is there an option that i need to enable for this to happen or is it a limitation of the hdmi input? How do i fix this so i can see the receiver's volume meter on the tv for both inputs?


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobTheGamer* /forum/post/14600575
> 
> 
> It set my Subwoofer to -11Db, for example. The sub was 10ft away. When I popped in Live Free or Die Hard Blu-ray (7.1 DTS-HD) I couldn't even hear the sub at all. It also did wacky things to my speaker distance. (Like setting my rear surrounds at 10ft away when they were only 2ft away.)
> 
> 
> So after that, I went and set the EQ to Manual instead of Audessey and am currently in the process of trying to figure out how to manually tune the frequencies myself. If anyone has suggested frequencies for each speaker, please post them. Right now, things don't sound too great, as everything is set to Flat. I am confident that it will sound good once I get things tuned up though.



Rob,


I did the Audessey setup too and it got my speaker distance pretty much dead on. Maybe it was reflecting the sound too much or something and confused the mic??? My rears are up high though...about 4.5ft off the floor, where are yours at?


How high did you have the sub turned up (on the back of the sub)? I have mine a little past half...maybe 2/3. It think it knock it down to -15 or so? However I put in some movies with some boom and adjusted the levels on the fly. I could still hear the sub, but it wasnt BOOMING, or overpowering.


When you say everything is set to flat, are refering to the levels being at 0db?


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chromally* /forum/post/14601573
> 
> 
> The specs state that the wattage per channel was measured at 1kh, so 130 watts rms at 1 kh is how many watts per channel measured from 20 Hz to 20 kHz? Does anybody know how to figure this out?



I am gonna say that there is no "easy" way to figure that out. I am guessing here...but you would have to have the same test setup as Onkyo used to get the measurements and start changing the input frequency and measuring the output. The amplifier efficiency rating also would come in to play here...and I am sure a few other variables. There are alot of good sites out there that help explain this a little more detailed.


The manufacturer is required to state those figures when they claim the amplifier produces "X" amount of power. They usually state the wattage in RMS, the signal frequency (to get that wattage rating), the load (impedance) that was driven (the speaker or whatnot?) and whatever else. It is pretty much so consumers can better compare apples to apples between two amps.


There obviously will be fluctuations in power output based on the AC signal (music signal) that is being produced through the amp.


----------



## chromally

Thanx for the input forced. I would like to know from all you owners of the 6100 how the music performance is? Is it good for all types of music? Mainly on this thread(unless I missed something) the systems movie and gaming performance is rated quite well, but I have read nothing of music.


----------



## pamdavis01

I haven't read anything about music...it changes with all those listening modes, which I haven't figured out yet


----------



## kxlexus

I wasn't thrilled with this system at first. I have this set up as a 5.1 system. I have no room to mount the rear surrounds. Very little sound was coming from the surrounds so I wasn't getting the surround sound effect. Went into the speaker settings menu and raised the surround speaker volume up 3 points each. Voila!! I am loving this now.

Finally got the remote programmed for all 3 inputs, tv, dvd, and directv hd box. Pretty nice remote. Was going to buy a Harmony One advanced but I think I will just keep that $200 in my pocket.


----------



## pamdavis01

Hey, what setting did you go into to up those surround speakers? Mine aren't getting any sound either!


Also, what did you do to program your TV? I have done the codes etc. when you get the right code in, should it THEN turn on/off your TV with that TV button on the remote?


----------



## pamdavis01

Can anybody tell me what settings they have for their speakers and audio setup on?


I don't think mine sounds right. It isn't sounding like I'm in a 'concert hall' or 'rock concert' or anything.. sounding more and more like a plain stereo to me.


----------



## kxlexus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14604031
> 
> 
> Hey, what setting did you go into to up those surround speakers? Mine aren't getting any sound either!
> 
> 
> Also, what did you do to program your TV? I have done the codes etc. when you get the right code in, should it THEN turn on/off your TV with that TV button on the remote?



On your remote, press receiver>setup>speaker set-up>level calibration. You can toggel to each speaker. It will play a tone and there will be a numerical value for each speaker. Using the remote keys you can raise or lower the volume of each speaker.

As for programming the remote, I just did it like the book says. And yes when you get the correct code (finally) it will turn the TV on/off with the TV button.


----------



## pamdavis01

THANK YOU FOR THAT EXPLANATION!!! Will try it now!


----------



## WakeBadger

I'm trying to hook up my 360 via component to the receiver on this system. I thought I read somewhere that it'll run even analog signals through the HDMI out from the receiver and into the TV. Is this true, or would I have to run a component out from the receiver to the TV to get the 360 to output? If that's the case I might as well just run it to my TV, but I was hoping I could have everything on one input.


Silly question, I know.


----------



## failedprocess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WakeBadger* /forum/post/14606421
> 
> 
> I'm trying to hook up my 360 via component to the receiver on this system. I thought I read somewhere that it'll run even analog signals through the HDMI out from the receiver and into the TV. Is this true, or would I have to run a component out from the receiver to the TV to get the 360 to output? If that's the case I might as well just run it to my TV, but I was hoping I could have everything on one input.
> 
> 
> Silly question, I know.



The receiver should output everything across the HDMI out cable. There is a chart in the back of the manual that will show what inputs will be passed through which outputs.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WakeBadger* /forum/post/14606421
> 
> 
> I'm trying to hook up my 360 via component to the receiver on this system. I thought I read somewhere that it'll run even analog signals through the HDMI out from the receiver and into the TV. Is this true, or would I have to run a component out from the receiver to the TV to get the 360 to output? If that's the case I might as well just run it to my TV, but I was hoping I could have everything on one input.
> 
> 
> Silly question, I know.



Wake,


On post 418 I mention to someone else to check out page 47 of the manual. All you have to do is tell the receiver to use the component video input for that desired input selection (VCR/DVR or DVD, etc...). Then you should be able to run you Xbox audio and video to the back of the Onkyo, and use the HDMI straight to the TV!


----------



## forcedfedgtp

So for some reason...I did a speaker comparison between the HT-SP908 HTIB, HT-S6100 HTIB, and the SKS-HT750 (7.1 setup you can buy separate).


Seems like they changed our speakers ever so slightly between all those different models...or they did a real bad job of setting up the website.










HT-SP908:

Front, center and surround speakers all have two 3 1/8" woofers and a 1" tweeters. (weights same as S6100)


HT-S6100:

Front and center speakers have two 3 1/8" woofers and a 1" tweeter (4lbs ea), and all surround speakers have one 3 1/8" woofer and a 1" tweeter. (2.9lbs ea)


SKS-HT750:

Front speakers have two 3 1/8" woofers and a 1" tweeter (4lbs ea)

Center speaker has one 3 1/8" woofer and 1" tweeter (4lbs ea)

Surround speakers have two 3 1/8" woofers and a 3/4" tweeter (2.9lbs ea)


I guess none of this is really relevant anyway...just thought I would blab a bit







Sorry if this added no value to the thread!


----------



## darkleafar

what does everybody have their volume (of each speaker in the setup menu) set to? I ask because this is my first time owning surround and I dont know how loud the surrounds are supposed to sound. sometimes i feel like they might be too low, and in loud scenes they seem fine. Am I supposed to be able to hear the surrounds at about an equal level as I hear the front speakers? Or are they supposed to be considerably lower than the fronts?


----------



## cyclejoe1

Has anyone tried using IR2BT IR to Bluetooth converter with the S6100's (RC-707M) remote to control a PS3? If this would work, I could control all my components with the S6100's remote. What a joy that would be.


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14615075
> 
> 
> Has anyone tried using IR2BT IR to Bluetooth converter with the S6100's (RC-707M) remote to control a PS3? If this would work, I could control all my components with the S6100's remote. What a joy that would be.



you'd neeed to use the code for a playstation 2(though any sony dvd player code _*should*_ work, not saying it will but it worth a try) try 0533,1033,1533(got them from my dvr remote's manual),or 007(sony dvd/tv combo). i dont know what one works as i have a harmony one and the enitre thing is software based.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14615213
> 
> 
> you'd neeed to use the code for a playstation 2(though any sony dvd player code _*should*_ work, not saying it will but it worth a try) try 0533,1033,1533(got them from my dvr remote's manual),or 007(sony dvd/tv combo). i dont know what one works as i have a harmony one and the enitre thing is software based.




I don't think it has anything to do with a Sony code. the IR2BT comes with it's own remote for the IR link and they could use any code they want. If anyone knows what code the IR2Bt uses that might help. I'm going to contact the IR2BT manufactruer and see what they have to say.


----------



## BelmontHalo

didn't see much about connecting this to a PC via HDMI. anyone have it hooked up to one? any problems? I'm having a bit of trouble with mine and I'm trying to narrow down whats up with it.


the video works fine and looks great, but there is no audio and the HDMI sound on my mobo is stuck on "not plugged in"


thanks


----------



## fastzipperus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fastzipperus* /forum/post/14601887
> 
> 
> My set-up is as follows, I have the receiver hidden away in a closet out of site so i am unable to see the receiver's display. I am using an IR repeater. I have a DVD player hooked up through component to the receiver and a Comcast DVR hooked up through hdmi to the reciever. then a hdmi cable from the reciever to the tv. When i'm watching a dvd I am able to see the receiver's volume meter displayed on the tv so I know how loud it is. However, when I watch tv, the receiver's volume meter does not show up so. Is there an option that i need to enable for this to happen or is it a limitation of the hdmi input? How do i fix this so i can see the receiver's volume meter on the tv for both inputs?



Is anyone else experiencing this, or know how to fix it?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14615213
> 
> 
> you'd neeed to use the code for a playstation 2(though any sony dvd player code _*should*_ work, not saying it will but it worth a try) try 0533,1033,1533(got them from my dvr remote's manual),or 007(sony dvd/tv combo). i dont know what one works as i have a harmony one and the enitre thing is software based.




Swarm87 you are right. The maufacturer emailed me back and says to use the remote codes for a PS2. I have to borrow a PS2 and try it. I will post the results when I'm sure of the answer. BTW, the Onkyo remote uses 5 digit codes so the codes you gave me won't do it.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BelmontHalo* /forum/post/14620658
> 
> 
> didn't see much about connecting this to a PC via HDMI. anyone have it hooked up to one? any problems? I'm having a bit of trouble with mine and I'm trying to narrow down whats up with it.
> 
> 
> the video works fine and looks great, but there is no audio and the HDMI sound on my mobo is stuck on "not plugged in"
> 
> 
> thanks



What kinda of motherboard is it? Are you sure that the motherboards supports audio over HDMI? This sounds like a computer issue, not a receiver issue.


----------



## BelmontHalo

It's a biostar TF8200 mobo. says it supports audio over the HDMI and others have been using 8200 boards for HTPCs.

here's the post i made in the mobo thread 


thought I'd check here to see if people had any problems with hooking PCs up to the HTIB while I wait to see what biostar says.


----------



## cadeucsb

Anybody that has wall mounted the speakers have any pics/advice/suggestions? I will be wall mounting all 3 fronts and ceiling mounting the rears/sides.


Wondering if anyone has any input on which mounts work well, etc


----------



## andydumi

People have been liking the mounts from monoprice, the cheap ones, a few bucks a piece. I put mine up with the keyholes, the rears anyway. The little foam pads are perfect to separate a bit and also prevent vibration.


----------



## cadeucsb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/14624931
> 
> 
> People have been liking the mounts from monoprice, the cheap ones, a few bucks a piece. I put mine up with the keyholes, the rears anyway. The little foam pads are perfect to separate a bit and also prevent vibration.



yea i am thinking keyholes for the front but the mid/rear wire plates are on the ceiling and will probably try one of those cheap mounts.


I wanted to see how easy the cheap mount install was...does it take and modification, etc or is it completely plug and play mounting


----------



## zanderotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/14624931
> 
> 
> People have been liking the mounts from monoprice, the cheap ones, a few bucks a piece. I put mine up with the keyholes, the rears anyway. The little foam pads are perfect to separate a bit and also prevent vibration.



Hey, new to this thread. Can anyone point to some of the mounts people have been getting from monoprice? I cant seem to find them on their site. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## brianj5000

I want to use the 6100 with my xbox 360 (via component), ps3, wii and hd cable box. I saw that it does 1080i upscaling. Does that mean it will upconvert my standard cable channels, as well as my wii to 1080i before sending the signal along the hmdi to the tv? Also, for sources that are already 1080p, it will send the signal untouched, correct? For example, the ps3 will still be displaying on my hdtv at 1080p (it won't just send it as 1080i)? And am I correct in assuming you can hook up all these devices (i also have a ps2 and xbox) to the receiver, and just hook up 1 hdmi to the tv, and switch sources on the receiver itself?


I was also considering the sony 7200, it also takes advantage of the hd audio of the ps3. i can't tell if it upconverts also, for it is just that the included dvd player does.


Thanks a lot for your help, guys.


----------



## Spachi

mine is working fine as far as audio and video. however, the remote doesnt seem to turn the receiver on and off, but volume and input switches are fine. will have to check the manual i guess.


----------



## pollofrito22

ok I have a problem guys maybe you can help!!!


I have a Comcast moto Box set to 1080i. When I watch HD channels with upconverted signals Like an HD news cast that then cuts to a news clip (which isnt in HD) i get scan line flickering at the top of my screen. Its only has wide as the actual broadcast, doesnt creep into letterbox. This is also the case when watching Seinfeld reruns or Raymond etc on fox/CW HD feeds (any SD material that is upconverted).


At first i thought it was the TV. Which I bought the same day i bought the 6100 (last wednesday) a sammy 46a550. But I just hooked up the cable box HDMI directly to the tv and the scan lines dissappear. Does anyone know what to do or what can be the cause for this? I really dont want to repackage this thing and take it back. Please help.


What do you guys have set in the HDMI Output setup menu of the Onkyo reciever?


----------



## S1dewinder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brianj5000* /forum/post/14627706
> 
> 
> I want to use the 6100 with my xbox 360 (via component), ps3, wii and hd cable box. I saw that it does 1080i upscaling. Does that mean it will upconvert my standard cable channels, as well as my wii to 1080i before sending the signal along the hmdi to the tv? Also, for sources that are already 1080p, it will send the signal untouched, correct? For example, the ps3 will still be displaying on my hdtv at 1080p (it won't just send it as 1080i)? And am I correct in assuming you can hook up all these devices (i also have a ps2 and xbox) to the receiver, and just hook up 1 hdmi to the tv, and switch sources on the receiver itself?
> 
> 
> I was also considering the sony 7200, it also takes advantage of the hd audio of the ps3. i can't tell if it upconverts also, for it is just that the included dvd player does.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help, guys.



Great question, since I was going to ask this too. I have a PS3 connected to my TV via HDMI and my cable box is connected via component cable. According to the Onkyo website, the receiver will upconvert _analog_ video to HDMI 1080i, however it will not upconvert from component to HDMI:


Component Video Upconversion -

Analog to HDMI Upconversion X (DCDi)


Am I reading this right? Therefore, if the cable is coming from the cable box via component, can it be connected to the TV and still have HDMI going out of the receiver to the cable box, or is that out of the question?


Looking at a product card from Yamaha (RX-V663), they use the same term _analog_ however they show component as analog, and say that theirs is full video upconversion. What is confusing is that one company considers component analog and the other does not. Any comments on this would be great.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pollofrito22* /forum/post/14628400
> 
> 
> ok I have a problem guys maybe you can help!!!
> 
> 
> I have a Comcast moto Box set to 1080i. When I watch HD channels with upconverted signals Like an HD news cast that then cuts to a news clip (which isnt in HD) i get scan line flickering at the top of my screen. Its only has wide as the actual broadcast, doesnt creep into letterbox. This is also the case when watching Seinfeld reruns or Raymond etc on fox/CW HD feeds (any SD material that is upconverted).
> 
> 
> At first i thought it was the TV. Which I bought the same day i bought the 6100 (last wednesday) a sammy 46a550. But I just hooked up the cable box HDMI directly to the tv and the scan lines dissappear. Does anyone know what to do or what can be the cause for this? I really dont want to repackage this thing and take it back. Please help.
> 
> 
> What do you guys have set in the HDMI Output setup menu of the Onkyo reciever?



Are you using just scan as the video size? If so, it shows the full image, including any scan lines for close captioning. If you swtich to 16:9 then you get some overscan, which some networks rely on to hide the scan lines. I have the scan line on: cheaply made commercials, some 4:3 programming. Never on any HD programming.


----------



## pollofrito22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/14631384
> 
> 
> Are you using just scan as the video size? If so, it shows the full image, including any scan lines for close captioning. If you swtich to 16:9 then you get some overscan, which some networks rely on to hide the scan lines. I have the scan line on: cheaply made commercials, some 4:3 programming. Never on any HD programming.



Sorry man, Im really not understanding what you are saying. Is "Just Scan" a setting on the reciver? For some reason I am thinking its a setting on my TV Menu, not the reciver. Care to give me more details?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pollofrito22* /forum/post/14632176
> 
> 
> Sorry man, Im really not understanding what you are saying. Is "Just Scan" a setting on the reciver? For some reason I am thinking its a setting on my TV Menu, not the reciver. Care to give me more details?



I should have been more clear. It is on the TV. Theres a button called Picture Size I think. It rotates through Just Scan, 16:9, 4:3 and a couple of zoom modes. Just Scan shows the entire 1080p image, every pixel mapped 1:1. 16:9 shows the image with some 5% overscan (the way an analog TV would show it), so you lose a bit all the way around and in the process lose the scan lines you are seeing.


----------



## pollofrito22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/14632682
> 
> 
> I should have been more clear. It is on the TV. Theres a button called Picture Size I think. It rotates through Just Scan, 16:9, 4:3 and a couple of zoom modes. Just Scan shows the entire 1080p image, every pixel mapped 1:1. 16:9 shows the image with some 5% overscan (the way an analog TV would show it), so you lose a bit all the way around and in the process lose the scan lines you are seeing.



Gotcha! I'll try this when I get home. I do believe that I have just scan set on the tv as thats what was recommended on the a550 best settings thread.


----------



## wesker316

Noob question : Can the receiver manage more than 6 components simultaneously ? I ask because their seems to be only 6 input button on the receiver/remote.


----------



## pollofrito22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/14632682
> 
> 
> I should have been more clear. It is on the TV. Theres a button called Picture Size I think. It rotates through Just Scan, 16:9, 4:3 and a couple of zoom modes. Just Scan shows the entire 1080p image, every pixel mapped 1:1. 16:9 shows the image with some 5% overscan (the way an analog TV would show it), so you lose a bit all the way around and in the process lose the scan lines you are seeing.



Worked like a charm! thanks again for the help. Much appreciated.


----------



## vickerto

Following up on my previous post:


I couldn't get the HDMI video working, so I exchanged the unit to Circuit City. I just set up everything again, and of course, I have the same problem. Here's the set up:


- I have a TiVoHD hooked into the Cbl/Sat HDMI input of the 6100

- I have the HDMI out of the 6100 going to a Sanyo PLVZ2000 Projector


I get the audio correctly, but I get no video. I simply get a blue screen on the projector. It doesn't see any signal coming in at all. If I unplug the HDMI cable from the HDMI out of the 6100 and plug it directly into the TiVo, the video shows up correctly. I figured that this meant that the wire was ok. Unfortunately I don't have another device to plug the HDMI into to test if the HDMI output would work in something other than the projector. I really don't understand it because the video was working on the original unit that I had, but it stopped working after a few days. The new 6100 that I just hooked up gave me no signal from the start. I have a new HDMI cable coming tomorrow, so I can test that (I am praying it isn't the cable, though, because I'll never be able to run it through the wall again).


Anyone have any ideas? I tried changing the video format out from the TiVo and out from the receiver. Nothing seems to work. I simply get no signal.


----------



## pollofrito22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vickerto* /forum/post/14635972
> 
> 
> Following up on my previous post:
> 
> 
> I couldn't get the HDMI video working, so I exchanged the unit to Circuit City. I just set up everything again, and of course, I have the same problem. Here's the set up:
> 
> 
> - I have a TiVoHD hooked into the Cbl/Sat HDMI input of the 6100
> 
> - I have the HDMI out of the 6100 going to a Sanyo PLVZ2000 Projector
> 
> 
> I get the audio correctly, but I get no video. I simply get a blue screen on the projector. It doesn't see any signal coming in at all. If I unplug the HDMI cable from the HDMI out of the 6100 and plug it directly into the TiVo, the video shows up correctly. I figured that this meant that the wire was ok. Unfortunately I don't have another device to plug the HDMI into to test if the HDMI output would work in something other than the projector. I really don't understand it because the video was working on the original unit that I had, but it stopped working after a few days. The new 6100 that I just hooked up gave me no signal from the start. I have a new HDMI cable coming tomorrow, so I can test that (I am praying it isn't the cable, though, because I'll never be able to run it through the wall again).
> 
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? I tried changing the video format out from the TiVo and out from the receiver. Nothing seems to work. I simply get no signal.



What about input HDMI settings on the projector? That could be your problem


----------



## swarm87

is it possable to use a rca y-adapter to make this system into a 7.2 system( i have no reason for asking this other than curiosity and think 2 subs may be overkill)


----------



## failedprocess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S1dewinder* /forum/post/14629793
> 
> 
> Great question, since I was going to ask this too. I have a PS3 connected to my TV via HDMI and my cable box is connected via component cable. According to the Onkyo website, the receiver will upconvert _analog_ video to HDMI 1080i, however it will not upconvert from component to HDMI:
> 
> 
> Component Video Upconversion -
> 
> Analog to HDMI Upconversion X (DCDi)
> 
> 
> Am I reading this right? Therefore, if the cable is coming from the cable box via component, can it be connected to the TV and still have HDMI going out of the receiver to the cable box, or is that out of the question?
> 
> 
> Looking at a product card from Yamaha (RX-V663), they use the same term _analog_ however they show component as analog, and say that theirs is full video upconversion. What is confusing is that one company considers component analog and the other does not. Any comments on this would be great.



On page 98 of the manual there is a video conversion chart that will show input signals and what they can be sent to the TV as. Specifically, most analog signals will be upconverted to the resolution you specify in the receiver's menu. All of the input signals will be passed through the HDMI cable to the Television. I have all my components running into the receiver and just on HDMI cable going out to my TV and everything works smoothly.


----------



## Tivoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brianj5000* /forum/post/14627706
> 
> 
> I want to use the 6100 with my xbox 360 (via component), ps3, wii and hd cable box. I saw that it does 1080i upscaling. Does that mean it will upconvert my standard cable channels, as well as my wii to 1080i before sending the signal along the hmdi to the tv? Also, for sources that are already 1080p, it will send the signal untouched, correct? For example, the ps3 will still be displaying on my hdtv at 1080p (it won't just send it as 1080i)? And am I correct in assuming you can hook up all these devices (i also have a ps2 and xbox) to the receiver, and just hook up 1 hdmi to the tv, and switch sources on the receiver itself?
> 
> 
> I was also considering the sony 7200, it also takes advantage of the hd audio of the ps3. i can't tell if it upconverts also, for it is just that the included dvd player does.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help, guys.



I was a little unclear on the details of the 6100's HDMI upconversion until I spent some time playing around with my setup. Let's see if this clears things up a bit.

*Yes, the 6100 will pass a 1080p signal untouched.* My PS3 outputs at 1080p, the receiver is set to upconvert to 1080i, and my TV shows that it is receiving 1080p.

*Yes, the 6100 will upconvert from component inputs.* My DVD sends 480p signals by component input to the receiver, the receiver is set to upconvert to 1080i, and my TV shows that it is receiving 1080i.

*Yes, multiple sources can be connected to the receiver with different types of inputs and the receiver can be used to select between them, sending output through a single HDMI.* I've configured the receiver so that my PS3 is the 'DVD' input and my old DVD player is the 'AUX' input (because I mostly use the PS3 to play DVDs...). I can select between them simply by pressing the DVD or AUX buttons on the remote. This single button press changes both the audio and video sources.


My setup:

*Receiver to TV via HDMI

*PS3 to Receiver via HDMI for audio and video, connected to HDMI-1 on the receiver

*DVD to Receiver via Component Video and Digital Coax, connected to IN-1 and COAX-1 on the receiver.


Here is how I set the receiver so that the PS3 corresponds to the DVD input and my old DVD player corresponds to the AUX input:

1. Input Assign -> 1-1. HDMI Input -> set DVD = HDMI1

1. Input Assign -> 1-2. Component Video Input -> set AUX = IN1

1. Input Assign -> 1-3. Digital Audio Input -> set DVD = HDMI1 and AUX = COAX1


Upscaling:

7. Hardware Setup -> 7-3. HDMI -> Output Resolution = 1080i


----------



## failedprocess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wesker316* /forum/post/14633529
> 
> 
> Noob question : Can the receiver manage more than 6 components simultaneously ? I ask because their seems to be only 6 input button on the receiver/remote.



It really depends on what it is you are trying to connect. There is room on the back of the receiver to simultaneously connect 4 HDMI inputs, 2 component inputs, 3 S-video or composite inputs, and one multichannel DVD player input. It doesn't make much sense looking at the back of the receiver but I have my Wii and my PS3 both technically connected to the DVD selectable input. The receiver just sees which one is on at the time. PS3 still outputs at 1080p and the Wii gets upconvertted to 1080i - just so long as they both aren't on at the same time.


----------



## bruce6230

First post...

I have been able to get sound out of all the devices plugged in to the back of receiver except the sound coming from the OTA TV. I have a 47" Vizio that is connected to the receiver via the HDMI out on the receiver. Not sure which what needs to be turned on/off or connected to the receiver to route the sound from the TV to the receiver. I have tried connecting an optical cable from the TV to one of the two optical connections on the receiver. However, when I go into the setup screen for the receiver under optical connections TV is not a choice. This seems like a basic function that would just work when I connected the TV to the receiver with the HDMI. I have also tried changing the input on the TV remote from HDMI to TV but that didn't work either. Any suggestions would be appreciated. This is my first HT system.


----------



## failedprocess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruce6230* /forum/post/14637747
> 
> 
> First post...
> 
> I have been able to get sound out of all the devices plugged in to the back of receiver except the sound coming from the OTA TV. I have a 47" Vizio that is connected to the receiver via the HDMI out on the receiver. Not sure which what needs to be turned on/off or connected to the receiver to route the sound from the TV to the receiver. I have tried connecting an optical cable from the TV to one of the two optical connections on the receiver. However, when I go into the setup screen for the receiver under optical connections TV is not a choice. This seems like a basic function that would just work when I connected the TV to the receiver with the HDMI. I have also tried changing the input on the TV remote from HDMI to TV but that didn't work either. Any suggestions would be appreciated. This is my first HT system.



What sort of devices do you have going into the TV? I wouldn't think that there should be much going into the TV without going to the receiver first.


----------



## S1dewinder




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *failedprocess* /forum/post/14637488
> 
> 
> On page 98 of the manual there is a video conversion chart that will show input signals and what they can be sent to the TV as. Specifically, most analog signals will be upconverted to the resolution you specify in the receiver's menu. All of the input signals will be passed through the HDMI cable to the Television. I have all my components running into the receiver and just on HDMI cable going out to my TV and everything works smoothly.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tivoli* /forum/post/14637593
> 
> 
> I was a little unclear on the details of the 6100's HDMI upconversion until I spent some time playing around with my setup. Let's see if this clears things up a bit.
> 
> *Yes, the 6100 will pass a 1080p signal untouched.* My PS3 outputs at 1080p, the receiver is set to upconvert to 1080i, and my TV shows that it is receiving 1080p.
> 
> *Yes, the 6100 will upconvert from component inputs.* My DVD sends 480p signals by component input to the receiver, the receiver is set to upconvert to 1080i, and my TV shows that it is receiving 1080i.
> 
> *Yes, multiple sources can be connected to the receiver with different types of inputs and the receiver can be used to select between them, sending output through a single HDMI.* I've configured the receiver so that my PS3 is the 'DVD' input and my old DVD player is the 'AUX' input (because I mostly use the PS3 to play DVDs...). I can select between them simply by pressing the DVD or AUX buttons on the remote. This single button press changes both the audio and video sources.
> 
> 
> My setup:
> 
> *Receiver to TV via HDMI
> 
> *PS3 to Receiver via HDMI for audio and video, connected to HDMI-1 on the receiver
> 
> *DVD to Receiver via Component Video and Digital Coax, connected to IN-1 and COAX-1 on the receiver.
> 
> 
> Here is how I set the receiver so that the PS3 corresponds to the DVD input and my old DVD player corresponds to the AUX input:
> 
> 1. Input Assign -> 1-1. HDMI Input -> set DVD = HDMI1
> 
> 1. Input Assign -> 1-2. Component Video Input -> set AUX = IN1
> 
> 1. Input Assign -> 1-3. Digital Audio Input -> set DVD = HDMI1 and AUX = COAX1
> 
> 
> Upscaling:
> 
> 7. Hardware Setup -> 7-3. HDMI -> Output Resolution = 1080i



Thanks for both posts. Both were quite helpful. I am nearly ready to pull the trigger on this one. Unfortunately, it appears US Appliance is sold out, since it's not on their website.


----------



## Tivoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zanderotto* /forum/post/14627647
> 
> 
> Hey, new to this thread. Can anyone point to some of the mounts people have been getting from monoprice? I cant seem to find them on their site. Thanks a lot guys.



Here's the link to the monoprice mounts that I'm using:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


The Fronts and Center are the heaviest speakers in the 6100 kit and these speaker mounts have no trouble holding them. Well, one of them bends slightly with the heavier Front speaker in the vertical position, but I could easily correct it with a shim between the mount and the wall. You can see this in the pictures below, but the effect if really exaggerated because of the camera angle.


Note that the instructions say not to use the extension piece if you are wall mounting the speakers. My guess is that it would put too much torque on the mount. I have mine screwed through the drywall into the wood studs and they are solidly attached to the wall. The mounts can rotate at the base plate and speaker mount, and they are hinged in the middle. Check it out:











and here's the extension that could be used to get the speaker further from the mounting surface










and a different mounting configuration










Now I gotta figure out some cable management!


----------



## Tivoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *S1dewinder* /forum/post/14638000
> 
> 
> Thanks for both posts. Both were quite helpful. I am nearly ready to pull the trigger on this one. Unfortunately, it appears US Appliance is sold out, since it's not on their website.



Check out Circuit City. They have free shipping and have it on sale for just about what you'd pay from US Appliance + shipping. You can probably google "circuit city coupon" to save a little more. The sales tax you pay might be worth the easy return in case you run into any problems... CC shipped mine out the day I ordered it. Luckily I was home to help the Fedex guy carry it up to my second floor apartment, 'cuz it's a big heavy box!


----------



## Tivoli




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruce6230* /forum/post/14637747
> 
> 
> First post...
> 
> I have been able to get sound out of all the devices plugged in to the back of receiver except the sound coming from the OTA TV. I have a 47" Vizio that is connected to the receiver via the HDMI out on the receiver. Not sure which what needs to be turned on/off or connected to the receiver to route the sound from the TV to the receiver. I have tried connecting an optical cable from the TV to one of the two optical connections on the receiver. However, when I go into the setup screen for the receiver under optical connections TV is not a choice. This seems like a basic function that would just work when I connected the TV to the receiver with the HDMI. I have also tried changing the input on the TV remote from HDMI to TV but that didn't work either. Any suggestions would be appreciated. This is my first HT system.



I'm not sure that the predefined inputs are set up to receive audio from the TV. Try setting your TV audio to the 'AUX' input.


Assuming that your optical cable is connected to optical port #1:

1. Input Assign -> 1-3. Digital Audio Input -> AUX = OPT1


Then select AUX on the receiver to hear the sound from your TV.


You also might try connecting your OTA antenna directly to the receiver rather than the TV.


Lemme know if either of these will work because I'm thinking of getting an HDTV antenna and it would be good to know in advance if there will be setup problems.


----------



## vickerto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pollofrito22* /forum/post/14636431
> 
> 
> What about input HDMI settings on the projector? That could be your problem



The only setting that I could find for the HDMI on the projector is 'Enhanced: On/Off'. I emailed Onkyo support (who responded in like 2 minutes, BTW - great support!) and they suggested checking the projector form something like sync control. It doesn't look like I have any setting like that. I am really going back and forth on this unit. I really like it and I can get it to work with an optical cable, but the main reason that I bought it was so that I could plug in multiple HDMI devices without having to run any more cables to my projector. I guess I have another 20+ days to decide what to do. Hopefully I can find a fix before then.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tivoli* /forum/post/14638107
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the monoprice mounts that I'm using:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> The Fronts and Center are the heaviest speakers in the 6100 kit and these speaker mounts have no trouble holding them. Well, one of them bends slightly with the heavier Front speaker in the vertical position, but I could easily correct it with a shim between the mount and the wall. You can see this in the pictures below, but the effect if really exaggerated because of the camera angle.
> 
> 
> Note that the instructions say not to use the extension piece if you are wall mounting the speakers. My guess is that it would put too much torque on the mount. I have mine screwed through the drywall into the wood studs and they are solidly attached to the wall. The mounts can rotate at the base plate and speaker mount, and they are hinged in the middle. Check it out:
> 
> 
> Now I gotta figure out some cable management!



Make sure to post some pics a little farther back from the wall... show off the setup! I'm curious how the look a little farther back from the wall. Those mounts do look pretty sturdy.


----------



## wesker316




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *failedprocess* /forum/post/14637663
> 
> 
> It really depends on what it is you are trying to connect. There is room on the back of the receiver to simultaneously connect 4 HDMI inputs, 2 component inputs, 3 S-video or composite inputs, and one multichannel DVD player input. It doesn't make much sense looking at the back of the receiver but I have my Wii and my PS3 both technically connected to the DVD selectable input. The receiver just sees which one is on at the time. PS3 still outputs at 1080p and the Wii gets upconvertted to 1080i - just so long as they both aren't on at the same time.



Thanks, awesome anwser


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tivoli* /forum/post/14638107
> 
> 
> Here's the link to the monoprice mounts that I'm using:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> The Fronts and Center are the heaviest speakers in the 6100 kit and these speaker mounts have no trouble holding them. Well, one of them bends slightly with the heavier Front speaker in the vertical position, but I could easily correct it with a shim between the mount and the wall. You can see this in the pictures below, but the effect if really exaggerated because of the camera angle.
> 
> 
> Note that the instructions say not to use the extension piece if you are wall mounting the speakers. My guess is that it would put too much torque on the mount. I have mine screwed through the drywall into the wood studs and they are solidly attached to the wall. The mounts can rotate at the base plate and speaker mount, and they are hinged in the middle. Check it out:
> 
> 
> [Now I gotta figure out some cable management!



You got a great deal on your speaker mounts. I paid $14.99 for a pair of the same mounts at Home Depot. They were in a package that was labeled G.E. I have included pictures of my rear speakers and what I did with wiremold to cover the wires. Hope this helps someone. Please see the attachments below.


----------



## swarm87

iam going to be ordering very soon and would like my remote set up when i get it. but i am having trouble in setting up a activity to control the i-pod dock. i dont see a logical option(song next/previous) for the skip forward and skip back.do i need to add the dock as a seperate device and i so under what option? can someone help me?


----------



## bruce6230




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tivoli* /forum/post/14638959
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that the predefined inputs are set up to receive audio from the TV. Try setting your TV audio to the 'AUX' input.
> 
> 
> Assuming that your optical cable is connected to optical port #1:
> 
> 1. Input Assign -> 1-3. Digital Audio Input -> AUX = OPT1
> 
> 
> Then select AUX on the receiver to hear the sound from your TV.
> 
> 
> You also might try connecting your OTA antenna directly to the receiver rather than the TV.
> 
> 
> Lemme know if either of these will work because I'm thinking of getting an HDTV antenna and it would be good to know in advance if there will be setup problems.



Thanks for the suggestion. Sorry it has taken so long to respond. I will try connecting to AUX over the weekend. A related question, Does the HDMI out from the receiver support two way communications? In other words does the sound out of the TV come back to the receiver through the same cable or does there have to be a second cable connected from some audio out back to the receiver?


----------



## failedprocess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruce6230* /forum/post/14645872
> 
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. Sorry it has taken so long to respond. I will try connecting to AUX over the weekend. A related question, Does the HDMI out from the receiver support two way communications? In other words does the sound out of the TV come back to the receiver through the same cable or does there have to be a second cable connected from some audio out back to the receiver?



The receiver won't see any incoming signal on the HDMI out port. To get sound from your TV through HDMI to the receiver, you would have to have an HDMI out on the back of the TV and run it to an HDMI in on the receiver:


TV HDMI Out-->Receiver HDMI In


In other words, the HDMI out on the receiver is only used to send a signal out to the viewing device.


----------



## vickerto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vickerto* /forum/post/14639062
> 
> 
> The only setting that I could find for the HDMI on the projector is 'Enhanced: On/Off'. I emailed Onkyo support (who responded in like 2 minutes, BTW - great support!) and they suggested checking the projector form something like sync control. It doesn't look like I have any setting like that. I am really going back and forth on this unit. I really like it and I can get it to work with an optical cable, but the main reason that I bought it was so that I could plug in multiple HDMI devices without having to run any more cables to my projector. I guess I have another 20+ days to decide what to do. Hopefully I can find a fix before then.



I was finally able to test this tonight. It is definitely the cable (which sucks because the other unit was obviously fine). So here's the question: why would the cable work for one device, but not another. From the TiVo to the projector, the video works perfectly. From the S6100 to the projector, the video doesn't work at all. Same cable, one device works, the other doesn't. Weird. I really don't want to run another cable through the wall...


----------



## bruce6230




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Tivoli* /forum/post/14638959
> 
> 
> I'm not sure that the predefined inputs are set up to receive audio from the TV. Try setting your TV audio to the 'AUX' input.
> 
> 
> Assuming that your optical cable is connected to optical port #1:
> 
> 1. Input Assign -> 1-3. Digital Audio Input -> AUX = OPT1
> 
> 
> Then select AUX on the receiver to hear the sound from your TV.
> 
> 
> You also might try connecting your OTA antenna directly to the receiver rather than the TV.
> 
> 
> Lemme know if either of these will work because I'm thinking of getting an HDTV antenna and it would be good to know in advance if there will be setup problems.



Connecting the optical out cable from the TV to AUX and making the appropriate settings change above allowed me to get OTA TV sound routed through the receiver. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bfeller

The HT-R667 receiver that is part of the 6100 HTIB does not support a powered zone 2 while the TX-SR606 receiver from the 7100 HTIB does support powered zone 2.


----------



## RobTheGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14602663
> 
> 
> Rob,
> 
> 
> I did the Audessey setup too and it got my speaker distance pretty much dead on. Maybe it was reflecting the sound too much or something and confused the mic??? My rears are up high though...about 4.5ft off the floor, where are yours at?
> 
> 
> How high did you have the sub turned up (on the back of the sub)? I have mine a little past half...maybe 2/3. It think it knock it down to -15 or so? However I put in some movies with some boom and adjusted the levels on the fly. I could still hear the sub, but it wasnt BOOMING, or overpowering.
> 
> 
> When you say everything is set to flat, are refering to the levels being at 0db?



Yes, everything is set to 0db at the moment. There is also an option for setting frequency response for the different speakers. I am not at home right now and I dont recall the exact details...but you probably know what I am talking about.


As far as my speaker positions, they are on stands behind the couch that hold them just above the head of a person sitting on my couch. Or head level if you are really tall I suppose.


----------



## pamdavis01

Hey everybody, I need some help. I am hooking up a Blue-Ray player, and have gone by the directions and I think I have it connected correctly, but realize I may not have the TV assigned. I am getting the following on the TV screen. Do you need more than 2 HDMI cables (or additional cables?) to hook up your TV and DVD Player to the system? I'm getting this message on the screen when turning it on:


HDMI1

AV Receiver No Signal....


When I initially turn the TV on, but it will come in upon hitting the Sat/Cab button on the remote.


Do you need an additional optical cable?


I have it setup jst like the Quick Start Guide, using 2 HDMI cables:


Receiver's SAT/IN3 to Satellite Box HDMI Out (Assigned it to CBL/SAT HDMI3)

Receiver's HDMI IN1-DVD to DVD Player's HDMI OUT (Assigned it to DVD HDMI1)

Receiver's HDMI-OUT to the TV's HDMI-IN (It's not assigned to anything)


----------



## pamdavis01

Also, if I have DirecTV, do you only need to program that code for the TV too, or do you program the code for that AND the TV?


Thanks everyone!


----------



## kxlexus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14656614
> 
> 
> Also, if I have DirecTV, do you only need to program that code for the TV too, or do you program the code for that AND the TV?
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!



The remote that comes with the Onkyo 6100 has to be programmed for every device you wish to control with it.


----------



## pamdavis01

I can't get it to program, so decided I'm going to have to get a Harmony remote today because this is making me nuts.


Will the Harmony make life easier?


----------



## RobTheGamer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14656943
> 
> 
> I can't get it to program, so decided I'm going to have to get a Harmony remote today because this is making me nuts.
> 
> 
> Will the Harmony make life easier?



More expensive, that much for certain.










I had the same issue, but there are many all-in-one remotes out there that work and do not carry the price tag of the Harmony, just saying.


----------



## pamdavis01

Well I did go and get one, and on initial setup got it working, then something happened, and it isn't turning on the AV Receiver for DVD or TV anymore


----------



## swarm87

is the i-pod dock controllable through an all in one remote(i have the harmony one if that makes a differnece)


----------



## pamdavis01

Can someone tell me what they have their audio settings on? Do you have different settings depending on if you're listening to CDs, TV, DVDs?


I'm really kinda lost on this area.


Yeah Swarm hope someone tells us if the ipod dock works with the Harmony cause I need to know TOO


----------



## pamdavis01

Does anyone have an iPod Touch hooked up to the iPod dock? I'm hearing not all are supported.


----------



## globomidia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14661985
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an iPod Touch hooked up to the iPod dock? I'm hearing not all are supported.



Straight from the manual:


Made for:


5th Generation iPod

(iPod with video)


iPod photo

(iPod with color display)


4th Generation iPod


2nd Generation iPod nano


1st Generation iPod nano


iPod mini

Compatible iPod models

Note:

3rd generation iPod models are not supported.

Before using the Dock, update your iPod with the

latest software, available from the Apple Web site

at: apple.com


----------



## pamdavis01

So the 5th generations are probably the regular iPods with the video screen. Will have to stick with that one, or the basic one without the video.


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## swarm87

does the reviever boost the LFE/subwoofer 10db automatically or do does it have to be done manualy


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14667995
> 
> 
> does the reviever boost the LFE/subwoofer 10db automatically or do does it have to be done manualy



You control the level of the sub the same way you do the other speakers. So...manually I guess, unless the auto cal did if for you.


----------



## ewto16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfeller* /forum/post/14654636
> 
> 
> The HT-R667 receiver that is part of the 6100 HTIB does not support a powered zone 2 while the TX-SR606 receiver from the 7100 HTIB does support powered zone 2.



Is this confirmed?


----------



## samsurd2

^^^It can be if you go to Onkyo's website and look at the pictures of the respective back panels all by yourself...Jeez. It took me all of 3 minutes to get the answer and write this.


----------



## kaien5576

samsurd, was that really necessary? Some of us are new to this and not sure how to confirm a question like that just by looking. I for one didn't, or should say don't, even know what powered zone 2 means. the only difference from the 6100 that I wqs sure of was the satellite radio option.


Does anyone know if US Appliance still carries the 6100 or if they are just out of stock now? When I go there they have it on their site but it doesn't have an option to add it a shopping cart, and it doesn't say out of stock either?


----------



## stupidjunior

Good afternoon,


I have just spent the past couple of reading all 17 pages. I am very new to HTIB's as this is my first system (picking it up after work). I also just recently purchased my Samsung LN46A650 (again, my first serious Tv)


My question is wiring up the system. I chose the Onkyo because of the abundance of Inputs. However, my Samsung has more than enough inputs as well. Would it make a difference leaving all my equipment hooked up to the tv and run the single HDMI to the output on the receiver? Or should I spend the time and hook everything to the receiver and use the single HDMI output to the TV.


Thanks


- Newb


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stupidjunior* /forum/post/14689564
> 
> 
> Good afternoon,
> 
> 
> I have just spent the past couple of reading all 17 pages. I am very new to HTIB's as this is my first system (picking it up after work). I also just recently purchased my Samsung LN46A650 (again, my first serious Tv)
> 
> 
> My question is wiring up the system. I chose the Onkyo because of the abundance of Inputs. However, my Samsung has more than enough inputs as well. Would it make a difference leaving all my equipment hooked up to the tv and run the single HDMI to the output on the receiver? Or should I spend the time and hook everything to the receiver and use the single HDMI output to the TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> - Newb



The very first question you need to ask yourself is, what do you want to run through the receiver and have surround sound? What devices do you own that you plan on using? Whatever you dont want to have surround sound you can run straight to the tv.


To setup the receiver the correct way...you need to run the devices into the Onkyo, then output to the TV. That is the easiest way. You could also just run the video to the Samsung, and the audio to the Onkyo, however that would require more cables.


I have been going with all HDMI and forgetting about the wiring nightmare!


I hope this answers your question.


----------



## stupidjunior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14689885
> 
> 
> The very first question you need to ask yourself is, what do you want to run through the receiver and have surround sound? What devices do you own that you plan on using? Whatever you dont want to have surround sound you can run straight to the tv.
> 
> 
> To setup the receiver the correct way...you need to run the devices into the Onkyo, then output to the TV. That is the easiest way. You could also just run the video to the Samsung, and the audio to the Onkyo, however that would require more cables.
> 
> 
> I have been going with all HDMI and forgetting about the wiring nightmare!
> 
> 
> I hope this answers your question.



Wow, Thanks for the quick reply.


I am running a PS3, Wii, Comcast HD DVR Box. I also have my old original Nintendo and a VCR that will need to be hooked up as well (LOL).


So you are saying that if I dont run the systems to the receiver, there wont be surround sound? I have a friend who also has a Samsung, running a Harmon Kadon system and he wired everything to the Tv and one cable to the receiver and still has surround. He also stated that this way, he never has to switch functions when turning on different systems. Maybe it only works that way on his system.


Either way, Ill go ahead and do it the right way, but not having to switch functions would have been nice.


Thanks again...


----------



## IIPale RiderII




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kaien5576* /forum/post/14687242
> 
> 
> samsurd, was that really necessary? Some of us are new to this and not sure how to confirm a question like that just by looking. I for one didn't, or should say don't, even know what powered zone 2 means. the only difference from the 6100 that I wqs sure of was the satellite radio option.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if US Appliance still carries the 6100 or if they are just out of stock now? When I go there they have it on their site but it doesn't have an option to add it a shopping cart, and it doesn't say out of stock either?



Hey, I just called US-Appliance.com and they are receiving a new shipment of the HT-S6100s tomorrow. They are available for phone order.


Also, they are still only $529 + $30 shipping.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stupidjunior* /forum/post/14689989
> 
> 
> Wow, Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> 
> I am running a PS3, Wii, Comcast HD DVR Box. I also have my old original Nintendo and a VCR that will need to be hooked up as well (LOL).
> 
> 
> So you are saying that if I dont run the systems to the receiver, there wont be surround sound? I have a friend who also has a Samsung, running a Harmon Kadon system and he wired everything to the Tv and one cable to the receiver and still has surround. He also stated that this way, he never has to switch functions when turning on different systems. Maybe it only works that way on his system.
> 
> 
> Either way, Ill go ahead and do it the right way, but not having to switch functions would have been nice.
> 
> 
> Thanks again...



Well...you do have an optical out on the back of the TV according to the owners manual, the only thing I wonder is what it will output based on whatever source you have selected.


Either way you look at it...you will have to either switch TV inputs (functions) or Receiver inputs.


I am just saying I dont want the TV in my "media room" to have anything to do with the audio...even if it is just passing it through. I dont want to lose anything cause the TV wasnt designed to do so.


Also...less cables to mess with the better...for me anyway.


----------



## failedprocess




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14690553
> 
> 
> Well...you do have an optical out on the back of the TV according to the owners manual, the only thing I wonder is what it will output based on whatever source you have selected.
> 
> 
> Either way you look at it...you will have to either switch TV inputs (functions) or Receiver inputs.
> 
> 
> I am just saying I dont want the TV in my "media room" to have anything to do with the audio...even if it is just passing it through. I dont want to lose anything cause the TV wasnt designed to do so.
> 
> 
> Also...less cables to mess with the better...for me anyway.



I would have to agree. I was in the same place and decided to go ahead and reroute everything through the receiver and I am glad that I did. Also to go along with what forcefed said, I wouldn't want my TV to have anything to do with the sound. That just seems like too much of a hassle for me.


I will say that running everything through my receiver has made my whole setup a lot easier to run and manage. A big plus in my book.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Well...you do have an optical out on the back of the TV according to the owners manual, the only thing I wonder is what it will output based on whatever source you have selected.



The problem is that when your run everything thru the TV and out thru its optical output, you're only going to get a two channel stereo signal out of it. Which means you'll have to apply Dolby PLIIx (or DTS Neo:6, All Channel stereo) to everything. The optical output on the TV is really for the internal QAM tuner, which will send a Dolby Digital 5.1 signal to the receiver if the digital station provides it.


I know this because I run my HD-DVD player, Oppo 980 and HD sat receiver to the TV via HDMI since I don't have a HDMI receiver. You only get a stereo output from the TV optical out. So I had to also run optical or digital coaxial cables from the devices to the receiver if I want discrete 5.1 audio.


----------



## globomidia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kaien5576* /forum/post/14687242
> 
> 
> samsurd, was that really necessary? Some of us are new to this and not sure how to confirm a question like that just by looking. I for one didn't, or should say don't, even know what powered zone 2 means. the only difference from the 6100 that I wqs sure of was the satellite radio option.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if US Appliance still carries the 6100 or if they are just out of stock now? When I go there they have it on their site but it doesn't have an option to add it a shopping cart, and it doesn't say out of stock either?



Quite right.


----------



## ewto16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsurd2* /forum/post/14685195
> 
> 
> ^^^It can be if you go to Onkyo's website and look at the pictures of the respective back panels all by yourself...Jeez. It took me all of 3 minutes to get the answer and write this.



Thanks for being a jerk and still not answering the question. At least you could have done that.







Never owned an Onkyo or something like this before, so I don't know what to look for on the back of the unit.


Take your oh so smart self and go play in traffic.


----------



## pamdavis01

Does anyone have any good wireless headphones they're using with this system? Thinking of going with Sennheiser's RS130 or the true Dolby DTS Pioneer's (very costly tho!)


----------



## S1dewinder

I finally got everything setup and working just the way I like it. Thanks to everyone who has commented in this forum and who has helped me in the past here.


For what it's worth, I'll add some comments. Setup was easy. This is my first receiver so I was a bit nervous about it, but it went very smoothly. I ordered the 6100 from Amazon and used their Prime program to upgrade to next day air shipping. The cost was an additional five dollars or so. I also ordered banana plugs, speaker wire, some speaker stands (SS-01), and some additional cables from Monoprice. Everything was finally delivered yesterday, so I set it up this morning. A note on the SS-01 stands: you get what you pay for. They're cheap and they do their job, but they're not outstanding. Perhaps in the future I'll get some better ones. For now, they'll do their job but they not of the greatest quality and the Onkyo speakers sort of fit into their generic brackets.


Programming the receiver to use the different sources is super easy and I was surprised to see that the receiver remote is already controlling my cable box without me programming that in (unless cable boxes all operate on the same frequency--I don't know). I think I'll upgrade to a Harmony One or something similar in the near future, but it is quite good.


Sound and picture are good through the receiver. I did have an audio blip that occurred, but I restarted the receiver. For a moment, there was barely an audio but I had been switching between sources when this occurred. There is a delay when switching between sources as noted earlier in this forum. Anyway, I am thrilled about this. I am excited to watch some Blu-ray movies and really see how it goes. So far, it has sounded quite good using my PS3.


----------



## pamdavis01

I can't get the final 2 back surround sound speakers to come in when I watch movies. I have it set to all-channels. Is there something I'm missing?


Thanks to everyone!


----------



## mv10

Sounds excellent, but I was wondering if anyoen could give me some tips for calibration and such.


Im watching a football game on ABC and only the center speaker is working. Is there a way to have all the speakers working at the same time instead of only some>?


----------



## samsurd2

The original statement


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bfeller* /forum/post/14654636
> 
> 
> The HT-R667 receiver that is part of the 6100 HTIB does not support a powered zone 2 while the TX-SR606 receiver from the 7100 HTIB does support powered zone 2.



The seemingly knowledge-based inquiry.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ewto16* /forum/post/14679631
> 
> 
> Is this confirmed?



The comment intended to provoke, among other things, an actual effort to determine the answer on your own...*having specifically provided reference to the place where the answer could be found*.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsurd2* /forum/post/14685195
> 
> 
> ^^^It can be if you go to Onkyo's website and look at the pictures of the respective back panels all by yourself...Jeez. It took me all of 3 minutes to get the answer and write this.



Chastisement for having the effrontery to suggest that someone actually make the effort to do something on their own.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kaien5576* /forum/post/14687242
> 
> 
> samsurd, was that really necessary? Some of us are new to this and not sure how to confirm a question like that just by looking. I for one didn't, or should say don't, even know what powered zone 2 means. the only difference from the 6100 that I wqs sure of was the satellite radio option.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *globomidia* /forum/post/14693023
> 
> 
> Quite right.



And finally, an adolescent reply that convinces me that my assumption that the inquiry was knowledged-based was wrong and that, worse still, my effort to get someone to actually do something on their own has failed. BTW, I note that neither kaien5576 or globomidia provided an answer for etwo16 either...and that a couple of days have gone by and apparently etwo16 has still yet to go to Onkyo's website to look at the pictures of the respective back panels (*HINT: look for the words ZONE 2*







)


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ewto16* /forum/post/14694605
> 
> 
> Thanks for being a jerk and still not answering the question. At least you could have done that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never owned an Onkyo or something like this before, so I don't know what to look for on the back of the unit.
> 
> 
> Take your oh so smart self and go play in traffic.


----------



## bigvinny




pamdavis01 said:


> I can't get the final 2 back surround sound speakers to come in when I watch movies. I have it set to all-channels. Is there something I'm missing?
> 
> 
> correct me if I am wrong but not all Blu-Ray soundtracks are 7.1, most only support 5.1 even the HD ones. So the last 2 speakers that make up the 7.1 would be silent.
> 
> 
> I know 3:10 to Yuma, The Bank Job, The Doors, The Forbidden Kingdom, Nightmare Before Christmas and Rambo have 7.1 audio, you can go to :
> 
> http://www.blu-raystats.com/index.php
> 
> 
> you can search blu-ray movies and you can search for audio and find the ones that have 7.1 soundtracks.


----------



## ibg

My setup: New 80GB PS3 sw ver. 2.43 (HDMI) => Onkyo HT-S6100 (HDMI) => Optoma HD65 Projector.


My Onkyo HT-S6100 receiver is not outputing blue ray movie signals to my Optoma HD65 projector, and no sound either, but outputing audio & video for DVD and ps3 games from my ps3.

When I connnect the PS3 (playing BD movie) directly to the HD65 pj using the same HDMI cable it works fine, I see the video. But when I connect the ps3 back to the receiver to ouput to the pj, nothing happens, the pj stays on of course. Once, the receiver displayed a "no signal" message on the receiver's display, not on the screen).

When I change the media from BD Movie to regular DVDs and PS3 games, audio and video is ouputed fine.

My only problem right now is the receiver outputing BD Movie from my PS3 to the HD65 PJ

I've tested with and used 4 different HDMI cables that currently work fine, so the problem is with the receiver I think.


PS3 is the new 80GB edition with software update version 2.43, BD set to output LPCM, is there anything else that needs to be done in the settings. PS3 was delivered last week, so can be returned/exchanged.


I'll like to know if anyone else have this setup or experienced similar problems. How did you fix it? or does anyone have any advice? before I return the HT6100.


*Edit: Thanks to Brandon,


Disabling the 24Hz option under BD/DVD settings solved the problem. I can't thank you enough.*


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14703765
> 
> 
> I can't get the final 2 back surround sound speakers to come in when I watch movies. I have it set to all-channels. Is there something I'm missing?
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone!



It will depend on what source you are using. If you are watching a Dolby Digital movie it will not use them unless you change the listening mode to one that will activate the 2 extra speakers.


----------



## pamdavis01

Forced... what listening mode do you change it to to get the last speakers to come in?


Hey BigVinny, that is great info about not all Blue-Rays support 7.1 speakers! I am going to go to that list!


----------



## forcedfedgtp

Pam


When watching a movie I select the best output I can get from the disc. I will leave it at Dolby Digital 5.1 or DTS 5.1 (from the DVD menu), or if there is the option for DD EX or DTS 6.1, I will use that (from the DVD menu). I like to keep it "original" if you want to think of it like that.


However, I think Dolby Pro Logic IIx (movie mode) is the listening mode I have it in whenever it falls out of Dolby Digital, etc. So...it should take your 5.1 source (DVD/Bluray) and matix the last 2 channels so you get sound out of them.


This is from Dolby's website:


"Dolby Pro Logic IIx: State-of-the-art matrix decoding technology that expands native two- and 5.1-channel source audio for 6.1- or 7.1-channel playback (Left/Center/Right/Left surround/Left Back/Right surround/Right Back/Low-Frequency Effects), resulting in a seamless, wraparound soundfield. Found in: Home audio/video receivers; select PCs and laptops; automotive decoders and processor."


----------



## swarm87

i know this is a noobish question but what is the difference between 2 way and full range speakers and why does this htib include both?


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14710435
> 
> 
> i know this is a noobish question but what is the difference between 2 way and full range speakers and why does this htib include both?



2-way speaker is a separate tweeter and woofer. The audio signal is also filtered, the tweeter plays the highs, the woofer plays the mids.


A full-range speaker is pretty much just a woofer that does a job similar to the tweeter/woofer combo...but with one speaker.


Where does it say that there are full-range speakers? I know I read it somewhere and it said they were in the rears. I looked took a flashlight and looked the best I could through the cloth. Looks to me like there is a tweeter and a woofer (as the manual states).


----------



## stupidjunior

Haivng trouble adding some older components on the new receiver.


I have a Samsung LCD LN46A650 (HDMI), Playstation 3 (HDMI), Comcast HD Box (HDMI), Wii (component), VCR (composite/analog), PC Sound (composite/analog).


My girlfriend insists on hooking up the old Karaoke machine , which has one analog input, one analog output and 4 speaker push terminals. I am running the PS3 by HDMI for the DVD/Karaoke playback. Can anyone confirm the PS3 having a MultiChannel option? If so, how would I hook up the Karoake Mixer?


I have included a diagram of how the rear panel is already wired. If anyone can be so kind to fill me in on where to plug in the Karaoke Mixer, I would appreciate it.


Also, is there a setting I need to setup in order to use the MultiChannel? I have read the manual and tried thier settings, but I still cant seem to get this to work.


Thanks to all.


----------



## fastzipperus

Is the 6100 receiver capable of receiving firmware updates?


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stupidjunior* /forum/post/14720878
> 
> 
> Haivng trouble adding some older components on the new receiver.
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung LCD LN46A650 (HDMI), Playstation 3 (HDMI), Comcast HD Box (HDMI), Wii (component), VCR (composite/analog), PC Sound (composite/analog).
> 
> 
> My girlfriend insists on hooking up the old Karaoke machine , which has one analog input, one analog output and 4 speaker push terminals. I am running the PS3 by HDMI for the DVD/Karaoke playback. Can anyone confirm the PS3 having a MultiChannel option? If so, how would I hook up the Karoake Mixer?
> 
> 
> I have included a diagram of how the rear panel is already wired. If anyone can be so kind to fill me in on where to plug in the Karaoke Mixer, I would appreciate it.
> 
> 
> Also, is there a setting I need to setup in order to use the MultiChannel? I have read the manual and tried their settings, but I still cant seem to get this to work.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all.



hmm... I think you can do that, the PS3 should have come with a cable that does composite and analog audio... that might work


----------



## stupidjunior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted the Penguin* /forum/post/14721576
> 
> 
> hmm... I think you can do that, the PS3 should have come with a cable that does composite and analog audio... that might work



Would I use that along with the HDMI? Will sound quality suffer? Id hate to downgrade the Blu ray after purchasing a nice surround sound and Tv, only to have Karoake...haha..Id rather tell her it wont work.


----------



## cyclejoe1

Hi all,

If you would like to give your new HTIB a great workout, to see what it is capable of. Please let me suggest the DVD, 'Standing in the Shadows of Motown'. Now I'm sure that most people here are not old enough to remember motown, so I can understand it if you think I'm crazy, and that's OK. Let me just say that this DVD has won many awards for it's incredible sound track as well one for picture of the year in 2002. Most of the time we are trying to tell how good our systems are by the sound effects in a movie. This is much different. It's the music that is the key here since it is done is 6.1 multi channel sound. You will feel that you are in the band. Nothing that you can here on a CD can even come close. IMHO. Give it a try and see what you think.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stupidjunior* /forum/post/14724355
> 
> 
> Would I use that along with the HDMI? Will sound quality suffer? Id hate to downgrade the Blu ray after purchasing a nice surround sound and Tv, only to have Karoake...haha..Id rather tell her it wont work.



Maybe I am not quite understanding this... Your PS3 is running through the receiver right...so you get surround sound in games and movies right? How are you hooking up the karoake machine...can't you run the output for the audio through another input on the surround sound to hear the audio?


----------



## globomidia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14725365
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> If you would like to give your new HTIB a great workout, to see what it is capable of. Please let me suggest the DVD, 'Standing in the Shadows of Motown'. Now I'm sure that most people here are not old enough to remember motown, so I can understand it if you think I'm crazy, and that's OK. Let me just say that this DVD has won many awards for it's incredible sound track as well one for picture of the year in 2002. Most of the time we are trying to tell how good our systems are by the sound effects in a movie. This is much different. It's the music that is the key here since it is done is 6.1 multi channel sound. You will feel that you are in the band. Nothing that you can here on a CD can even come close. IMHO. Give it a try and see what you think.



Great Joe! Im just the type that bought it thinking more in music than other.

Thanx for the indication, welcome and hope we all can have more good

hints from ya. Ill let you know my experience with Motown when i can.


----------



## stupidjunior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14726290
> 
> 
> Maybe I am not quite understanding this... Your PS3 is running through the receiver right...so you get surround sound in games and movies right? How are you hooking up the karoake machine...can't you run the output for the audio through another input on the surround sound to hear the audio?



That's another question I have, thank you.


The PS3 is run to the receiver through HDMI, I tried running the Karaoke Mixer to the receiver for Multi Channel without any luck. If I ran the PS3 using composite / analog cables, will I lose sound quality? Or would I still run the PS3 by HDMI and add the composite / analog cables for use only when selecting Multi Channel? I have got all of my other units hooked up correctly, except my NES (no more power outlets!).


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stupidjunior* /forum/post/14727534
> 
> 
> That's another question I have, thank you.
> 
> 
> The PS3 is run to the receiver through HDMI, I tried running the Karaoke Mixer to the receiver for Multi Channel without any luck. If I ran the PS3 using composite / analog cables, will I lose sound quality? Or would I still run the PS3 by HDMI and add the composite / analog cables for use only when selecting Multi Channel? I have got all of my other units hooked up correctly, except my NES (no more power outlets!).



I would run the PS3 with HDMI...I think that will give you the best A/V performance for the PS3. What options do you have for the karaoke machine, A/V wise? What is the brand and model number of the karaoke machine?


You said something about running your PS3 using composite/analog cables...you will lose your HD video and sound. I am assuming that you use your PS3 more than the karaoke machine...what are you refering to multichannel for the karaoke machine? Do you mean using all the speakers while using the karaoke machine?


----------



## sunten1

Say if your just watching a show like Two and A Half Men, and your setup is Cable Box -> HDMI -> Receiver HDMI Out -> TV. Can you just use the TV speakers by muting the receiver and increasing the volume of the TV?


----------



## stupidjunior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14728082
> 
> 
> I would run the PS3 with HDMI...I think that will give you the best A/V performance for the PS3. What options do you have for the karaoke machine, A/V wise? What is the brand and model number of the karaoke machine?
> 
> 
> You said something about running your PS3 using composite/analog cables...you will lose your HD video and sound. I am assuming that you use your PS3 more than the karaoke machine...what are you refering to multichannel for the karaoke machine? Do you mean using all the speakers while using the karaoke machine?




Ill double check the model number of the Karaoke Mixer when I get home. As for as connections options, it has 2 pairs of push speaker terminals and red / white input /output connections.


I used my PS3 mainly as a Blu Ray player, secondly for gaming.


Multi Channel I was referring to was for the receiver. I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction for using the PS3 for playing Karaoke discs (which it does), keeping the digital sound, and still have microphone input from the mixer.


The only way I got it to work so far was running my surround sound in a 5.1 setup and using the remaining speakers plugged directly into the Karaoke Mixer, which is internally amplified. Again, this was the only way I got it to work, but its not even connected to the surround sound at all.


----------



## sdpunk

So i recently returned the 5100 and got the 6100 instead. I did so to get the true HD audio quality. Unfortunatly, I am not as impressed with the sound quality and volume level of the 6100 compared to the older 5100. I realize that the wood cabinets of the 5100 provide better sound quality but I did not expect such a loss in sound. The plastic cabinets give a more high pitched tinny sound... Any one else notice these differences? Im totally bummed with the new 6100 speakers


----------



## globomidia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdpunk* /forum/post/14732305
> 
> 
> So i recently returned the 5100 and got the 6100 instead. I did so to get the true HD audio quality. Unfortunatly, I am not as impressed with the sound quality and volume level of the 6100 compared to the older 5100. I realize that the wood cabinets of the 5100 provide better sound quality but I did not expect such a loss in sound. The plastic cabinets give a more high pitched tinny sound... Any one else notice these differences? Im totally bummed with the new 6100 speakers



Hi, can i ask you starting at what volume level you sense this loss? Or is it at all times??

Thank you.


----------



## equidae




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RobTheGamer* /forum/post/14658293
> 
> 
> More expensive, that much for certain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same issue, but there are many all-in-one remotes out there that work and do not carry the price tag of the Harmony, just saying.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14656943
> 
> 
> I can't get it to program, so decided I'm going to have to get a Harmony remote today because this is making me nuts.
> 
> 
> Will the Harmony make life easier?



I'll preface this by saying I've yet to order the 6100, so can't say anything about how well it works with the Harmony, but I can say that, having had the Harmony One for a few months now, I love it! There are cheaper universal remotes out there for sure, but IMHO, none of these can match the One in terms of button layout, features and support for various devices. You can literally program this remote to control anything that responds to IR! Setup takes a bit of time to get it all right, and there's a bit of a learning curve involved, but tech support is great, if you need it! Finally, it sure beats having seven remotes hanging out on the coffee table!










As for the 6100, looks like it's down to $579 at Vann's and Newegg now, both no tax/free shipping. I'll probably end up waiting it out for a bit longer and see if the price drops a bit further before jumping on it, but looks like it may be approaching the leveling-off stage.


----------



## NefariousOne

I can only hold out for so long









I sold my older Panny HTIB (nothing special) and am just running TV speakers. Nedless to say im hurting to pick up something new.


I wouldnt mind piecing together a nice system, some floorstanding speakers would be nice, but I get lost in all the names, brands etc (the speaker forum just gives me a headache







). Seems like the 6100 is a simple solution.


I think thats why im still holding out. Id spend the money for better all matching speakers - id like to keep it ~1500 total - just hate the hastle of it all


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sunten1* /forum/post/14729026
> 
> 
> Say if your just watching a show like Two and A Half Men, and your setup is Cable Box -> HDMI -> Receiver HDMI Out -> TV. Can you just use the TV speakers by muting the receiver and increasing the volume of the TV?




I have the 6100 and do this at times for my wife. You have set "Pass Through" in the setup menu of the receiver. Sorry, I don't know the exact menu path as I am at work at the moment.


I bought it over the Labor Day weekend from Circuit City. They had it on sale for $599 and with a 10% off internet coupon code and another 12.5% cashback going through Live.com. Got it with tax for $504 (after I receive my cashback in another 40 days or so). Worth every penny.


BTW, this system is awesome. It is LOUD and clear. I have it in my family room which is 25'x30' with a 2 story vaulted ceiling and a large opening to the kitchen and it has more than enough power to compensate for such a large area.


----------



## 94sw20




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NefariousOne* /forum/post/14736730
> 
> 
> I can only hold out for so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my older Panny HTIB (nothing special) and am just running TV speakers. Nedless to say im hurting to pick up something new.
> 
> 
> I wouldnt mind piecing together a nice system, some floorstanding speakers would be nice, but I get lost in all the names, brands etc (the speaker forum just gives me a headache
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Seems like the 6100 is a simple solution.
> 
> 
> I think thats why im still holding out. Id spend the money for better all matching speakers - id like to keep it ~1500 total - just hate the hastle of it all



I was in the same shoes as you last week. With so many brand to choose from it can become overwhelming. I started out with the Panasonic HTIB from costco and decided they weren't getting the job done. A day later I returned it in favor of the Onkyo 6100. Although I liked it much better than the panasonic I still felt I needed more. The Onkyo speakers are decent but I felt they wern't as "full" sounding as systemes I've heard in the past. After doing plenty of research I decided on purchasing the BIC Acoustech setup. I went with 2 floorstanders, 1 center, 1 sub, and two dipole surrounds all for $750 shipped. The reciever I am looking at is the Onkyo 606 which is very similar if not identical to the one that came with the 6100 package. The total for all this will be about $1000. I paid $599 plus tax for the 6100 so for about $400 more my new setup should do more than enough. If your budget is $1500 you have plenty of options available to you. I just thought I'd share one option with you since our experience seems to be similar.


----------



## sunten1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/14737415
> 
> 
> I have the 6100 and do this at times for my wife. You have set "Pass Through" in the setup menu of the receiver. Sorry, I don't know the exact menu path as I am at work at the moment.
> 
> 
> I bought it over the Labor Day weekend from Circuit City. They had it on sale for $599 and with a 10% off internet coupon code and another 12.5% cashback going through Live.com. Got it with tax for $504 (after I receive my cashback in another 40 days or so). Worth every penny.
> 
> 
> BTW, this system is awesome. It is LOUD and clear. I have it in my family room which is 25'x30' with a 2 story vaulted ceiling and a large opening to the kitchen and it has more than enough power to compensate for such a large area.




Thanks dude!


----------



## zanderotto

Hi everyone. I have read most of this thread a while back, and I have been a 6100 owner for about a week. I am overall very pleased with this set in terms of the options it gives, the connectivity on the back, the sound and remote.


I am having some type of issue with the A/V sync. I understand how to use this functionality on the set. My problem is that it seems that I can never get the sound to be fast enough to the action on screen. When i set A/V syn to 0ms it gets very close but just not quite right. This is during tv only and I have tested this on a Samsung 860 and a old CRT tv to the same effect. DVD i think works correctly, I need to test it again though. I am wondering if anyone has any ideas?


I have a Motorola QIP 6200-2 HD cable box hooked up with HDMI 1.3a cable to receiver and then HDMI to the tv. I have also used the coax surround out of the box to the receiver and this causes the same oh so slight delay.



THANKS for you consideration.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> I have a Motorola QIP 6200-2 HD cable box hooked up with HDMI 1.3a cable to receiver and then HDMI to the tv. I have also used the coax surround out of the box to the receiver and this causes the same oh so slight delay.



Zanerotto,

Two thoughts come to mind. Is it possible that both the cablebox and the receiver are both set to upconvert the video? The motorola cablebox, that I have, has a menu that you can access with the cablebox in the standby mode. Just hit the menu key with the box in standby. I'm thinking that maybe the double processing would slow the video down in relation to the sound. There are also options there for the HDMI audio. Good Luck!


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> BTW, this system is awesome. It is LOUD and clear. I have it in my family room which is 25'x30' with a 2 story vaulted ceiling and a large opening to the kitchen and it has more than enough power to compensate for such a large area.



drblank1

I have mine in a family room that is very similar to yours and I would have to echo your comments. It sounds great and fills the area with no problem. I was concerned about the 20' ceiling, but the auto setup worked perfect for me. I confirmed the setting with a THX setup disk and a sound meter.


----------



## djkim




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sdpunk* /forum/post/14732305
> 
> 
> So i recently returned the 5100 and got the 6100 instead. I did so to get the true HD audio quality. Unfortunatly, I am not as impressed with the sound quality and volume level of the 6100 compared to the older 5100. I realize that the wood cabinets of the 5100 provide better sound quality but I did not expect such a loss in sound. The plastic cabinets give a more high pitched tinny sound... Any one else notice these differences? Im totally bummed with the new 6100 speakers



It's probably not the cabinet material that is causing the difference in sound and loudness that you hear. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but the cabinet material has a miniscule effect on sound compared to speaker configuration and cabinet shape.


The 5100 front speakers use a single 12cm woofer vs. the dual 8cm woofers in the 6100. Also, the 6100 has two-way cabinets all around, while the 5100 has single 8cm cones in the surrounds.


This means that the 6100 will produce more distinct high-frequency sound than the 5100, which is probably why you think it sounds "tinny". You could reduce the treble in the receiver EQ.


As to loudness, the 5100 specs on Onkyo's site state that it produces 85 db/W/m in the fronts compared to 79 db/W/m in the 6100 fronts, which is a considerable difference.


I've had my 6100 set up for about two weeks using the Audyssey configuration, and I agree that it seems relatively quiet. Then again, I live on the corner of two very busy streets in Chicago, so there's constant car, motorcycle, and truck noise. I typically listen to movies between 40-45 (which is slightly more than halfway up the dial, which goes to 79) and play video games between 30-40. Still, I've not had to turn it up past 50 for anything and the default listening level of 25 is OK when it's very quiet.


I wouldn't say that my system sounds tinny at all. I like the clarity of the front speakers though when listening to rock music, it does feel like it's missing some low-midrange power, but I guess that's to be expected with HTIB speakers. Interestingly, when I'm playing Rock Band in Dolby Digital, the sound is quite well filled-out.



More on my setup: I have a relatively small listening area (about 12 ft square) that opens up on the left to a kitchen area and has large windows on the right that face the aforementioned busy street on the second floor. I have the front and side surround speakers on the cheapie monoprice stands and the rear surrounds mounted on the rear wall about 7 feet up on the cheapie monoprice wall mounts.


The monoprice stands aren't very tall, so the side surrounds are only a few inches above ear level, and the left one is basically just standing in the middle of the floor between the kitchen and living room, so I'm thinking of ceiling mounting the side surrounds. It's better than almost knocking it over all the time.


----------



## NefariousOne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *94sw20* /forum/post/14738773
> 
> 
> I was in the same shoes as you last week. With so many brand to choose from it can become overwhelming. I started out with the Panasonic HTIB from costco and decided they weren't getting the job done. A day later I returned it in favor of the Onkyo 6100. Although I liked it much better than the panasonic I still felt I needed more. The Onkyo speakers are decent but I felt they wern't as "full" sounding as systemes I've heard in the past. After doing plenty of research I decided on purchasing the BIC Acoustech setup. I went with 2 floorstanders, 1 center, 1 sub, and two dipole surrounds all for $750 shipped. The reciever I am looking at is the Onkyo 606 which is very similar if not identical to the one that came with the 6100 package. The total for all this will be about $1000. I paid $599 plus tax for the 6100 so for about $400 more my new setup should do more than enough. If your budget is $1500 you have plenty of options available to you. I just thought I'd share one option with you since our experience seems to be similar.



Its quite overwhelming! My lady tells me the other day "Just hurry up and pick a damn system already" HAHAH. If only it were that easy. If im going to spend 500-1500$ on a new system ... I dont want to second guess myself - for a while anyway










Ill check out the Acoustech setup you mentioned. The 6100 system is up there for a ready to go package... but ....


----------



## zanderotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14742332
> 
> 
> Zanerotto,
> 
> Two thoughts come to mind. Is it possible that both the cablebox and the receiver are both set to upconvert the video? The motorola cablebox, that I have, has a menu that you can access with the cablebox in the standby mode. Just hit the menu key with the box in standby. I'm thinking that maybe the double processing would slow the video down in relation to the sound. There are also options there for the HDMI audio. Good Luck!



Thanks for getting back to me. I will look at the motorola settings when i get home. What settings do you use? Shouldn't it be on 1080i? HDMI audio does have some lipsync functions i need to investigate further, and those might be the ticket. Joe, I will report back to you tonight. thanks!


----------



## stupidjunior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14728082
> 
> 
> I would run the PS3 with HDMI...I think that will give you the best A/V performance for the PS3. What options do you have for the karaoke machine, A/V wise? What is the brand and model number of the karaoke machine?
> 
> 
> You said something about running your PS3 using composite/analog cables...you will lose your HD video and sound. I am assuming that you use your PS3 more than the karaoke machine...what are you refering to multichannel for the karaoke machine? Do you mean using all the speakers while using the karaoke machine?



The make and model number of the Karoake Mixer is *Spacetech k-18 Mic Mixer Amplifier*. I've never heard of this company before, but again, I'm no Karoake fan. It was a gift from my girlfriend's father to my girlfriend. I wouldn't be surprised if it's some rebadged asian import.


To review in case anyone new is reading and do not feel like going back:

I am trying to use my PS3 and Onkyo for Karoake. The PS3 is run by HDMI to the Onkyo. The Karoake Mix Mixer has 2 pairs of speaker push terminals and 1 red/white input, 1 red/white output. The PS3 plays the Karoake disc without a problem, and I get great sound, but I can seem to get the Mic Mixer to add in sounds from the mic.


I have inlcuded a pic of the rear panel as it is set now, if anyone can advise me where to plug in the Mic Mixer I would appreciate it.


Thanks.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stupidjunior* /forum/post/14744658
> 
> 
> The make and model number of the Karoake Mixer is *Spacetech k-18 Mic Mixer Amplifier*. I've never heard of this company before, but again, I'm no Karoake fan. It was a gift from my girlfriend's father to my girlfriend. I wouldn't be surprised if it's some rebadged asian import.
> 
> 
> To review in case anyone new is reading and do not feel like going back:
> 
> I am trying to use my PS3 and Onkyo for Karoake. The PS3 is run by HDMI to the Onkyo. The Karoake Mix Mixer has 2 pairs of speaker push terminals and 1 red/white input, 1 red/white output. The PS3 plays the Karoake disc without a problem, and I get great sound, but I can seem to get the Mic Mixer to add in sounds from the mic.
> 
> 
> I have inlcuded a pic of the rear panel as it is set now, if anyone can advise me where to plug in the Mic Mixer I would appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



stupidjunior,

My suggestion would be to keep your HDMI setup for the PS3 and use that when you are playing DVD's and games. I would use the analog output of the PS3 (that's the cable that came with the PS3, only use the red and white plugs, I would tape over the yelllow plug) to the red/white input of the Karaoke Mixer. Use the red/white output of the Karaoke Mixer to the analog 'tape in' input of the s6100. Plug the microphone into the mic 1 input on the Karaoke Mixer. The mic jack on the s6100 receiver is only for the setup microphone and besides that you can not mix two audio inputs on the Onkyo receiver. When you want to use the Karaoke, set the s6100 amp input to 'tape', and when you want to watch a DVD use the 'DVD' HDMI input of the s6100. You will have to change the 'Audio Output Setting' in the PS3 to 'analog' when using the Karaoke and to 'HDMI' when using the PS3 as a DVD player or game console. Set the Listening mode preference for the 'tape' input of the s6100 to 'All Channel Stereo'. You could have used the 'CD' analog input on the s6100, but you are already using it for your PC and you cannot assign analog inputs to other input selector buttons, so you are stuck using the tape selector as your Karaoke unless you want to swap your PC to the tape input.

Regards


It just occurred to me that you probably do want video from the Karaoke disk because you would want to display the song lyrics. If that is the case, you could use the analog Cab/Sat inputs on the receiver even though you already have a cablebox connected to the HDMI. Connect the yellow analog video plug coming from the PS3 into the yellow Cab/Sat input on the receiver and the red/white (out) audio plugs coming from the Karaoko machine into the red/white Cab/Sat inputs on the receiver. You would have to be sure to turn the cable box off when using the Karaoke because otherwise it would use the HDMI connection to the Cablebox. Select Cab/Sat as the input on the receiver. You may or may not have to select the analog outputs on the PS3... both audio and video. Try not selecting them first and if that does not work go into the PS3 settings and select the analog connector for both the audio and video.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zanderotto* /forum/post/14743810
> 
> 
> Thanks for getting back to me. I will look at the motorola settings when i get home. What settings do you use? Shouldn't it be on 1080i? HDMI audio does have some lipsync functions i need to investigate further, and those might be the ticket. Joe, I will report back to you tonight. thanks!



One other thing to consider, you do realize that the A/V sync on the receiver has a different setting for every input? Be sure you are adjusting the right input.

Regards


----------



## Jim Perry

I bougth the HT-S6100 and I'm trying to fine out what size the machine screw is so that I can mount the speaker hardware. I called Onkyo and they do not know the size they had me look at page 23 in the manual this did not tell me the machine thread size. does any one out their had this problem with the 6100?


Jim


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Perry* /forum/post/14746160
> 
> 
> I bougth the HT-S6100 and I'm trying to fine out what size the machine screw is so that I can mount the speaker hardware. I called Onkyo and they do not know the size they had me look at page 23 in the manual this did not tell me the machine thread size. does any one out their had this problem with the 6100?
> 
> 
> Jim



Jim,

If my memory serves me correctly, it's 1/4 X 20.


----------



## zanderotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14746119
> 
> 
> One other thing to consider, you do realize that the A/V sync on the receiver has a different setting for every input? Be sure you are adjusting the right input.
> 
> Regards



Hey. Ive been trying all sorts of stuff like hooking up the stb to the tv via hdmi and then run a toslink to the receiver. I think that its impossoble. I found the HDMI lipsync option on the onkyo, but it says in the manual that you need to have it turned on on the other end as well. I cant find anything about it on the cable box or my samsung series 8.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zanderotto* /forum/post/14747627
> 
> 
> Hey. Ive been trying all sorts of stuff like hooking up the stb to the tv via hdmi and then run a toslink to the receiver. I think that its impossoble. I found the HDMI lipsync option on the onkyo, but it says in the manual that you need to have it turned on on the other end as well. I cant find anything about it on the cable box or my samsung series 8.



I wish I had an answer for you. The only thing that it seems it could be is the stb since you have tried different TVs and it works OK on DVD. Reading about the A/V sync option and it seems that it only has the ability to add delay to the audio and your audio seems to already be lagging behind the video so that does not seem that it would be of any help. I guess you could try calling tech support at your cable co. I know what a pain that can be but maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## Jim Perry

CJ


I tryed the 1/4-20 bolt that came with the kit I bougth. it screw in about 3/16 " .as I recall from my machine shop days in hight school. you need to have a min of 1 and 1/2 times the bolt size . this would work out to 3/8" min. the hole has a depth of about 3/4"

I have them hanging on the wall now with a number 6 screw. hopefuley Onkyo will get back to me on Monday


----------



## djkim

I ended up using one of the metric screws (M6 i believe) because I had the same issue as you did, where the 1/4"x20 screw did not screw in very far.


It might be that the threaded sleeve is a compression design, that it's difficult to get the screw in, but my setup with the M6 seems quite secure. M6 is just slightly narrower than the 1/4", and has pretty much the same thread pitch.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Perry* /forum/post/14748644
> 
> 
> CJ
> 
> 
> I tryed the 1/4-20 bolt that came with the kit I bougth. it screw in about 3/16 " .as I recall from my machine shop days in hight school. you need to have a min of 1 and 1/2 times the bolt size . this would work out to 3/8" min. the hole has a depth of about 3/4"
> 
> I have them hanging on the wall now with a number 6 screw. hopefuley Onkyo will get back to me on Monday



I believe that it is a 1/4" x 20 insert that is made to tighten on the screw as it is installed. Please see the attached photo. It felt that way to me as I tightened the screw.

Regards











Attachment 120791


----------



## zanderotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14748588
> 
> 
> I wish I had an answer for you. The only thing that it seems it could be is the stb since you have tried different TVs and it works OK on DVD. Reading about the A/V sync option and it seems that it only has the ability to add delay to the audio and your audio seems to already be lagging behind the video so that does not seem that it would be of any help. I guess you could try calling tech support at your cable co. I know what a pain that can be but maybe you'll get lucky.



In the manual it says the receiver is supposed to have 10 ms increments for av delay fixing, but I only get 20 ms increments. Is this the same for you? thanks.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zanderotto* /forum/post/14750129
> 
> 
> In the manual it says the receiver is supposed to have 10 ms increments for av delay fixing, but I only get 20 ms increments. Is this the same for you? thanks.



Yes, the one I have works the same.... 20 ms increments. I guess you could try turning off the upconverting in the cablebox just to try to prove that the cablebox is doing it.


----------



## zanderotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14742332
> 
> 
> Zanerotto,
> 
> Two thoughts come to mind. Is it possible that both the cablebox and the receiver are both set to upconvert the video? The motorola cablebox, that I have, has a menu that you can access with the cablebox in the standby mode. Just hit the menu key with the box in standby. I'm thinking that maybe the double processing would slow the video down in relation to the sound. There are also options there for the HDMI audio. Good Luck!



I forgot to try to work this out with the cable box. I turned the box "off" which is when it stops feeding tv signals to the tv and just displays the time. Is this what you mean by standby? i try hitting the menu key but i dont get any menu popping up.


I am wondering if this is a verizon issue since they are notorious in changing all firmware to only be their own and not letting the user have much options to change things around.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zanderotto* /forum/post/14750438
> 
> 
> I forgot to try to work this out with the cable box. I turned the box "off" which is when it stops feeding tv signals to the tv and just displays the time. Is this what you mean by standby? i try hitting the menu key but i dont get any menu popping up.
> 
> 
> I am wondering if this is a verizon issue since they are notorious in changing all firmware to only be their own and not letting the user have much options to change things around.



I don't have the same cablebox as you, but I have had three different Motorola boxes through Comcast, and they would all bring up their control menu by hitting the menu key when they were in standby mode and yes standby is when the power cord is plugged in, but it is not displaying a picture. I would call Verizon and ask them how to bring up the control menu.


----------



## floman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jim Perry* /forum/post/14748644
> 
> 
> CJ
> 
> 
> I tried the 1/4-20 bolt that came with the kit I bought. it screw in about 3/16 " .as I recall from my machine shop days in high school. You need to have a min of 1 and 1/2 times the bolt size . this would work out to 3/8" min. the hole has a depth of about 3/4"
> 
> I have them hanging on the wall now with a number 6 screw. Hopefully Onkyo will get back to me on Monday



I'd like to know what it is too.


I took a speaker to work yesterday and tried both an M6 x1mm and a 1/4x20. Neither worked, and one stripped some of the thread - not sure which one. I didn't have an M5 x .8 available, but that seems closer. It could be a 1/4 x 28, but those are pretty rare, and why would Onkyo use such a thing?


Off to Home Depot!


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *floman* /forum/post/14750757
> 
> 
> I'd like to know what it is too.
> 
> 
> I took a speaker to work yesterday and tried both an M6 x1mm and a 1/4x20. Neither worked, and one stripped some of the thread - not sure which one. I didn't have an M5 x .8 available, but that seems closer. It could be a 1/4 x 28, but those are pretty rare, and why would Onkyo use such a thing?
> 
> 
> Off to Home Depot!



*Floman, read message #553 above!*


----------



## zanderotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14742332
> 
> 
> Zanerotto,
> 
> Two thoughts come to mind. Is it possible that both the cablebox and the receiver are both set to upconvert the video? The motorola cablebox, that I have, has a menu that you can access with the cablebox in the standby mode. Just hit the menu key with the box in standby. I'm thinking that maybe the double processing would slow the video down in relation to the sound. There are also options there for the HDMI audio. Good Luck!



Ok i figured out how to get to the diagnostic menu. there was a setting for hdmi audio. the only option was to do passthrough or auto. I tried passthrough. Things are more regulated in terms of lip sync. It is a continuous 5ms delay in the video after the sound triggers. I have read this is common because it takes a tiny bit longer to process video signals compared to audio.


Are there any fixes for this?


----------



## TimothyP83

Hey everyone. New guy here. Can someone help me. I just put my s-6100 together and so far, the cable box is connected well and the tv. However, my blu ray player (sharp aquos) and xbox 360 dont show correctly. on my 360, i get 3 screens. and on my blu ray player is just squigggly lines. i am connected thru hdmi for everything. any help will be appreciated. The sound is fine also. thanks


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zanderotto* /forum/post/14751336
> 
> 
> Ok i figured out how to get to the diagnostic menu. there was a setting for hdmi audio. the only option was to do passthrough or auto. I tried passthrough. Things are more regulated in terms of lip sync. It is a continuous 5ms delay in the video after the sound triggers. I have read this is common because it takes a tiny bit longer to process video signals compared to audio.
> 
> 
> Are there any fixes for this?



Zanderotto,

I really doubt that you could notice a 5ms difference between the video and audio. Since the video now lags behind the audio, you can go into the receiver and try setting a 20ms delay of the audio on the cablebox input.


----------



## zanderotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14751883
> 
> 
> Zanderotto,
> 
> I really doubt that you could notice a 5ms difference between the video and audio. Since the video now lags behind the audio, you can go into the receiver and try setting a 20ms delay of the audio on the cablebox input.



This is true. When I do this, it makes the voices trail the lips a bit, which is also annoying though. Its basically you can have the voices just so slightly ahead of the lips moving or you can have them occur after the lips move. I just wish they would give us 10ms increments. a 10ms delay would suit my set just right. Its too bad they stiffed us.


----------



## sunten1

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! I just bought the surround sound off Newegg, for 579 shipped


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zanderotto* /forum/post/14752004
> 
> 
> This is true. When I do this, it makes the voices trail the lips a bit, which is also annoying though. Its basically you can have the voices just so slightly ahead of the lips moving or you can have them occur after the lips move. I just wish they would give us 10ms increments. a 10ms delay would suit my set just right. Its too bad they stiffed us.



Zanderotto,

You could play with the distance setting of the center channel speaker. If it's that close it may just do the trick.

Regards


----------



## floman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14750947
> 
> *Floman, read message #553 above!*



Yes, thank you very much. 1/4 x 20 it is - in bright red too! I used a little machine oil on the thread and that helped a lot. Now my system is installed, calibrated and most excellent. Anyone got a good 7.1 sound disc they'd recommend? I tried an HDVD version of Bladerunner final cut which was a sonic revelation, but it's 5.1. I'd just like to see if there is a significant difference.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *floman* /forum/post/14754914
> 
> 
> Yes, thank you very much. 1/4 x 20 it is - in bright red too! I used a little machine oil on the thread and that helped a lot. Now my system is installed, calibrated and most excellent. Anyone got a good 7.1 sound disc they'd recommend? I tried an HDVD version of Bladerunner final cut which was a sonic revelation, but it's 5.1. I'd just like to see if there is a significant difference.



Floman,

Read message #524 on page 18 of this thread.


----------



## zanderotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14753720
> 
> 
> Zanderotto,
> 
> You could play with the distance setting of the center channel speaker. If it's that close it may just do the trick.
> 
> Regards



OK, ill give that a shot today. Does anyone actually know if you increase the speaker distance on the speaker menu if it actually does delay the sound? Wouldnt it make more sense that it would speed it up since it takes longer to get to the listener?


----------



## spooky42x

Have owners of the 6100 been experiencing the buzzing that seems to be affecting a lot of the 606 units.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *spooky42x* /forum/post/14755918
> 
> 
> Have owners of the 6100 been experiencing the buzzing that seems to be affecting a lot of the 606 units.



spooky,

I don't have the problem with mine. Could it be a ground hum?


----------



## hobiecatter

the 6100 is in my price range, and I compared them to the 5100. The sound is much better in my opinion with the 6100.


My only hang ups... this is for my inlaws and they want to keep the amount and size of speakers to a somewhat minimum. I don't think we will be setting up the two sides and just use 5.1 so we would be paying for two speakers that we would not be using also, the rear speakers are the same size as the others? They are too big for rears in my opinion. Doesn't this make it look kinda weird with those big speakers in the rear?


I really like this system, just not sure I can convince them that it is worth it. Cosmetics is a major factor for this setup.



any suggestions? how much would it cost to buy some rear Onkyo speakers that are normal Rear sizes and not the same size as the fronts?


----------



## swarm87

if i put the reciever on top of my vcr, bluray player and cable box, will the reciever crush them?


----------



## tobyseattle

Got my 6100 --took 3 days to arrive in WA from Vann's, $579 shipped.









Everything's great, except for one initial problem: when connecting my Comcast Motorola HD-DVR via component hd, horizontal ghost lines moved up the screen. Same for my component-connected 360, didn't matter if the output was HDMI or Component. Did all the troubleshooting, adjusted settings, was set to send it back, but when I connnected the comcast box with HDMI instead, no problems. 360 now looks great, Wii (component) looks great. To test, I connected the cable box back into component, and the lines reappeared--even if playing the 360 with the cable box "off" (in standby mode).

Clearly the cable box was causing some kind of interferrence. While the cable box with HDMI has solved the problem, any ideas what would cause this? Just a funky output coming from the cable box or something else? I have the option to return it, but that's a heavy box and time for deconstruction, the problem seems to be fixed and it only seems to happen with the cable box (360, Wii, component DVD all work fine when the cable box isn't involved). Thoughts anyone?


----------



## ReuvenNY




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14757969
> 
> 
> if i put the reciever on top of my vcr, bluray player and cable box, will the receiver crush them?



I put that receiver on top of my Dish Network 722 DVR a week ago. So far I see no problems. Putting more then one item on any electronic box could be more risky.


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ReuvenNY* /forum/post/14758145
> 
> 
> I put that receiver on top of my Dish Network 722 DVR a week ago. So far I see no problems. Putting more then one item on any electronic box could be more risky.



i have stuff stacked now(no space for a component rack) i was wondering if it would be better to put this on the bottom rather than on the top but people have been telling me that the reciever gets hot and i dont really want to spend the extra $80 on a fan that i may or may not need.


also does anyone know tow to attach a mono jvc vcr(yes i know its really low tech but i have a few vhs tapes that i dont want to get rid of yet) to the reciever.


----------



## sunten1

I still haven't received my system yet but I was wondering if anyone has hung the speakers on the wall and used banana plugs? If I can't use them because of clearance issues I won't order so many of them... Anyone know. I am figuring they dont fit due to clearance issues.


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sunten1* /forum/post/14758972
> 
> 
> I still haven't received my system yet but I was wondering if anyone has hung the speakers on the wall and used banana plugs? If I can't use them because of clearance issues I won't order so many of them... Anyone know. I am figuring they dont fit due to clearance issues.



havent got mine yet either but i do know they use push pin connectors not the banana posts, mon$ter makes banana plugs that may work ( http://www.amazon.com/Monster-QL-GFP..._bxgy_e_text_b ) thay are sold in 2 pair packs for about $20+s&p dont know of anyone else makes theese but i dont really think you need them unless you plan to let your kid/dog yank the wires, bare wire should work just fine as i plan to use that and mount the speakers flush to the wall


----------



## sunten1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14759086
> 
> 
> havent got mine yet either but i do know they use push pin connectors not the banana posts, mon$ter makes banana plugs that may work ( http://www.amazon.com/Monster-QL-GFP..._bxgy_e_text_b ) thay are sold in 2 pair packs for about $20+s&p dont know of anyone else makes theese but i dont really think you need them unless you plan to let your kid/dog yank the wires, bare wire should work just fine as i plan to use that and mount the speakers flush to the wall



Well I know that it doesn't come with the banana plugs. I was planning on buying them just because of the cleaner setup i guess. But I guess your right too, its prolly easier to just to use banana plugs with the receiver.


----------



## juanchibiris

just buying the monoprice banana plugs, are more cheapier and do the same job.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## sunten1

Well those are the ones I had in my cart.


I was just wondering if I could use them on the rear speakers which will be mounted on the wall. I was wondering if they would stick out to the point where it wouldn't sit flush against the wall.


----------



## swarm87

the monoprice ones are ment for speaker posts where the mon$ter ones are for pushpin type speakers. really suxksthat monoprice doesnt makes ones like that


----------



## sunten1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14762670
> 
> 
> the monoprice ones are ment for speaker posts where the mon$ter ones are for pushpin type speakers. really suxksthat monoprice doesnt makes ones like that




Ohh I was under the impression that you should be using the banana clips for the speakers aswell. But I get it now your only using them for behind the receiver...


----------



## zanderotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14753720
> 
> 
> Zanderotto,
> 
> You could play with the distance setting of the center channel speaker. If it's that close it may just do the trick.
> 
> Regards



Cycle,


After more analysis I have determined that I was originally incorrect. You are right that it is hard to notice 10ms a/v delays and that I need to delay my sound. I have figured out that the problem is a consistent approx. 150ms delay in the video (sound occurs before the video). It does vary slighty between channels but overall i am estimating the video to be about 150ms behind the sound on average. I did this by manually playing with the built in a/v delay control in the receiver and watching the improvements from 0ms to 100ms delay. My problem now is that the receiver will only allow up to a 100ms delay, and I need something more than that to get in sync. I have tried messing with speaker distance but that doesnt seem to make an observable difference. Any ideas?



I actually sent a message to onkyo describing this exact issue and asked them for ideas. I also suggested that other owners might be in similar situations and a firmware update that allows for up to 200ms delays would be great for everyone. I bet that it isnt that complicated of a software issue since there are already parameters for delay built in. Any ideas?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zanderotto* /forum/post/14765889
> 
> 
> Cycle,
> 
> 
> After more analysis I have determined that I was originally incorrect. You are right that it is hard to notice 10ms a/v delays and that I need to delay my sound. I have figured out that the problem is a consistent approx. 150ms delay in the video (sound occurs before the video). It does vary slighty between channels but overall i am estimating the video to be about 150ms behind the sound on average. I did this by manually playing with the built in a/v delay control in the receiver and watching the improvements from 0ms to 100ms delay. My problem now is that the receiver will only allow up to a 100ms delay, and I need something more than that to get in sync. I have tried messing with speaker distance but that doesnt seem to make an observable difference. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> I actually sent a message to onkyo describing this exact issue and asked them for ideas. I also suggested that other owners might be in similar situations and a firmware update that allows for up to 200ms delays would be great for everyone. I bet that it isnt that complicated of a software issue since there are already parameters for delay built in. Any ideas?



I don't know how you could update the firmware at home on the receiver. I don't think there is a provision to do that. I think you have to remember that the problem is in the the cablebox, not the receiver. I would be talking to Verizon. At the very least, I would have them reset the cablebox. They should be able to do that over the cable from their office. If that did not fix it, I would be asking for a new cablebox. There is no reason why the cablebox should be that much out of sync. I have noticed that the Fox HD channel in my area has been out of sync recently, but this is a channel issue only, and they now seemed to have corrected it. The A/V sync option is really only in the receiver to correct for progressive scan issues with various DVD players. I have 0 ms delay set on all my inputs.

Regards


----------



## swarm87

if i set my cable box to 720p preserve 480p(uses 480p for non hd channels then switches to 720p when hd channel is selected) and i set the reciever to 720p will it convert ALL signals to 720p over hdmi or should i use compenent?


----------



## supernerd

I have read all 20 pages of this thread and haven't seen anything about speaker Set B. I have Speaker set B hooked up to my outdoor speakers and was very disappointed to find out that you cannot play anything hooked up thru HDMI with Speaker set B. I like to play the XM radio stations or some sporting events from my Direct TV HD DVR during parties thru both speaker sets A and B. To get set B to work I had to hook up the old RCA cables. Still kept the HDMI hooked up also. Does anyone know if this downgrades the sound when I'm not playing speaker set B, if I leave the RCA cables plugged in all of the time?


I'm also getting a lot more popping and noise when the audio formats are switching during TV watching compared to any other receiver I have ever used. Kind of annoying.


Also, if I leave my IPOD playing in the dock the receiver keeps switching back to the dock every 30 seconds or so, even after I have switched to another input?? I have to power down the IPOD to make it stop.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Does anyone know if this downgrades the sound when I'm not playing speaker set B, if I leave the RCA cables plugged in all of the time?



No it won't downgrade the signal at all. If you've got the HDMI port assigned to the input, that's where it check first for audio signals. play a dolby digital movie, if your receiver still displays Dolby Digital then you know its working fine. You can't get Dolby Digital from two channel analog sources.


----------



## swarm87

befor i commit 100% to buying this can someone tell me how the upconversion qaulity is?


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14782482
> 
> 
> befor i commit 100% to buying this can someone tell me how the upconversion qaulity is?



I do not have the 6100 hooked up to HD yet but from the reviews I've seen, the upconversion is not good.


----------



## swarm87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/14787025
> 
> 
> I do not have the 6100 hooked up to HD yet but from the reviews I've seen, the upconversion is not good.



i guess my vcr will have to finally retire


----------



## echeng

I am thinking about buy the 6100 to replace my 10 years old HTIB (Kenwood). My other components that I will be hooking up to it are

1) PS3

2) Toshiba HD-DVD A20

3) HD cablebox

4) Wii (maybe)

5) The TV is Sony XBR4.


My current receiver is capable of DD 5.1 and DTS. I am wondering whether upgrading to 6100 will have a noticeable audio improvement. If I understand it correctly, the 6100's receiver is capable of handling 7.1 LPCM from the PS3.


I live in a condo so I don't turn the volume really high. My past experience of "upgrade"

a) From Dolby Surround to Dolby ProLogic: Big Improvement

b) Add a passive subwoofer to Dolby ProLogic: Big Improvement.

c) From Dolby ProLogic with a passive subwoofer to DD 5.1: Tiny improvement. (There is an additional variable: I moved from nice Paradigm speakers to the one come with the HTIB.)


So what is your opinion of moving from DD 5.1 to HD lossless sound? Will this be a significant improvement, factoring in my condo restriction, plus my past experience?


Thanks.


Ed.


----------



## bruce6230

When listening to music there are times when I want to make an adjustment to audio settings. Is there an easy way to add a little bass/treble without a lot of effort?


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bruce6230* /forum/post/14795267
> 
> 
> When listening to music there are times when I want to make an adjustment to audio settings. Is there an easy way to add a little bass/treble without a lot of effort?



Should be able to hit the audio button and use the arrow pad to move to bass/treble and adjust there.


----------



## swarm87

ok so my gift card finally shipped so i'm going to be ordering by thrusday at the latest but i have a few questions.

1.this may sound stupid but how do i get the thicker wire to fit into the spring clips(i'm getting 200ft of 18awg) do i just twist it untill it gets thin enough to fit?

2. i plan to use 720p preserve 4:3 480p for my dvr, will it be better to use component/optical and have the reciever upconvert to 720p for all programs, or just use the hdmi and have the dvr auto switch resolutions(or does this do hdmi upconvert to 720p)

3a. do i absolutly need a cooling fan if i put two things on top of it but have it open on all sides during a new england winter(my room never goes above 57 degrees)

3b.if i do need a fan, has anyone used the antec low profile component cooler and if so is it worth the money.

4.how loud and accurate is the auto calebration

5. how would i go about controling the i-pod dock with my harmony one(do i need to add the dock as a device and if so how, dont mind having to use a second remote but it would just be incovienent)

6. does the headphone port support any kind of VSS(virtual surround sound) for nighttime listening

7. would this reciever according to this thread ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=738511 ) be a level 6 reciever?

8. is the included subwoofer cable good quality for how long it is


also, 46xbr4owner i found another difference between this and the 606. according to the .pdf manuals the power Consumption of the 606 is 5.5A and the 6100/667 is 4.2A


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14796182
> 
> 
> ok so my gift card finally shipped so i'm going to be ordering by thrusday at the latest but i have a few questions.
> 
> 1.this may sound stupid but how do i get the thicker wire to fit into the spring clips(i'm getting 200ft of 18awg) do i just twist it untill it gets thin enough to fit?
> 
> 2. i plan to use 720p preserve 4:3 480p for my dvr, will it be better to use component/optical and have the reciever upconvert to 720p for all programs, or just use the hdmi and have the dvr auto switch resolutions(or does this do hdmi upconvert to 720p)
> 
> 3a. do i absolutly need a cooling fan if i put two things on top of it but have it open on all sides during a new england winter(my room never goes above 57 degrees)



1. 18awg wire will fit fine in there...the spring clips will open enough to fit it. You twist the wire to tie up any loose strands and keep them from fraying. I used 14awg wire, twisted it, then tinned it with some solder and it fits in the speaker terminals fine.


2. If you have the cables to try either setup...do it.. I recommend you be the judge...you can determine if you like how the receiver upconverts the signal. This unit doesnt upconvert HDMI signals (only analong signals, then output to HDMI).


3a. If I rememeber correctly...there isnt much in ventalation on the side...putting something on top of the receiver without clearance will restrict the flow out the top...leaving more heat inside!


----------



## swarm87

i did a google search about the 606 cooling and found a neat trick over on the digh def digest forums http://forums.highdefdigest.com/home...m-breathe.html to get the reciever to say its internal temp "don't know if this works on the 606, but on other models you can view the internal temperature by pressing and holding the "Display" button, then while holding the "Display" button you press the "Standby" button, release them quickly then press the "Tone" button." does it really work?


----------



## falueta

I have my SAT/DVR and DVD connected via HMDI. Optical from both connected to the reciever. The HDMI out is connected to a Mitsubishi WD-52525 DLP. I see the setup menu on the TV just fine and all the connections are mapped correctly. I don't get any video when I select the SAT/DVR and DVD inputs. Anyone else having this problem. Audio works fine.

I have retested output from sources direct to TV and they work fine.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falueta* /forum/post/14805760
> 
> 
> I have my SAT/DVR and DVD connected via HMDI. Optical from both connected to the reciever. The HDMI out is connected to a Mitsubishi WD-52525 DLP. I see the setup menu on the TV just fine and all the connections are mapped correctly. I don't get any video when I select the SAT/DVR and DVD inputs. Anyone else having this problem. Audio works fine.
> 
> I have retested output from sources direct to TV and they work fine.



falueta

Why do you have both the HDMI and optical outputs of the SAT/DVR and the DVD connected to inputs of the receiver? You only need the HDMI for both video and audio. I suspect that the optical input is being selected by the receiver because it too is connected. Unplug one of the optical connections and see what happens.

Regards


----------



## falueta




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14805854
> 
> 
> falueta
> 
> Why do you have both the HDMI and optical outputs of the SAT/DVR and the DVD connected to inputs of the receiver? You only need the HDMI for both video and audio. I suspect that the optical input is being selected by the receiver because it too is connected. Unplug one of the optical connections and see what happens.
> 
> Regards



had the optical connectors in to test speakers. disconnected optical and reconfigured in setup for video to HDMI input. no audio and no video, still see the OSD menu on TV. at a loss here.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falueta* /forum/post/14806298
> 
> 
> had the optical connectors in to test speakers. disconnected optical and reconfigured in setup for video to HDMI input. no audio and no video, still see the OSD menu on TV. at a loss here.



falueta,
Read page 49, paragraph 3, section coax of the instruction manual.


----------



## afrogt

$550 shipped from newegg.com

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...122-_-Homepage


----------



## nirv

I just got my 6100 hooked up and I noticed something interesting. For one, I thought that using HDMI out to my TV would allow my Xbox 360's component video to be upscaled to 1080p but it won't budge even though my TV is 1080p.


The problem is, the picture looks pretty different in terms of color and sharpness since I connected it to the receiver instead of directly to my TV. It's not necessarily bad, but it doesn't look as soft and pleasing to the eye. Is there a way to change color/sharpness/tint etc so my 360 games look normal again?


----------



## ao7996




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/14809998
> 
> 
> $550 shipped from newegg.com
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...122-_-Homepage



Remember to do a Live Search first and get the 3% cashback for the Newegg purchase


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nirv* /forum/post/14810813
> 
> 
> I just got my 6100 hooked up and I noticed something interesting. For one, I thought that using HDMI out to my TV would allow my Xbox 360's component video to be upscaled to 1080p but it won't budge even though my TV is 1080p.
> 
> 
> The problem is, the picture looks pretty different in terms of color and sharpness since I connected it to the receiver instead of directly to my TV. It's not necessarily bad, but it doesn't look as soft and pleasing to the eye. Is there a way to change color/sharpness/tint etc so my 360 games look normal again?



nirv,

You have to set the output resolution to do upscaling, see page 82 of your manual, 'Output Resolution". 'Through' is the default setting. You have to change this to do upscaling. Also check that all three component plugs are tight on both ends. It sounds like one may be loose.


----------



## Towski

Hi everyone, just got my system today. I had a question regarding the center speaker. From my old system, I have a Sony SS-CN550H Center speaker. Is that a better speaker than the center speaker that comes with it? Should I hook that center speaker up instead of the one that came with it or the one that came with it? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## falueta

cyclejoe1.

Disconnected all the optical connections and set inputs on video to HMDI and HDMI audio to ON. Still no video and no audio. will try other HDMI inputs. I have e-mailed onkyo. next step is connect to another TV and see if input to TV is an issue.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Towski* /forum/post/14813433
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, just got my system today. I had a question regarding the center speaker. From my old system, I have a Sony SS-CN550H Center speaker. Is that a better speaker than the center speaker that comes with it? Should I hook that center speaker up instead of the one that came with it or the one that came with it? Thanks in advance for any help.



Towski,

Congratulations on the new system. I have the same Sony Speaker and also a Klipsch that cost twice as much. I had purchased them, first the Sony and then the Klipsch, to use on my last HTIB because I was not happy with the dialogue from the center channel. Each one in turn was better than before, but I never was completely satisfied with the center channel sound (dialogue). I was going to setup my new system using the Onkyo center channel speaker and then interchange it with the Sony and the Klipsch to see which I liked better. Once I got everything setup, I liked the sound so much that I didn't even bother to try the others. The system is really matched for the speakers that came with it, and the dialogue seems to be very good from the center channel. IMHO

Regards


----------



## Sujay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ao7996* /forum/post/14812053
> 
> 
> Remember to do a Live Search first and get the 3% cashback for the Newegg purchase



can you elaborate on this?


----------



## sangreal06




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sujay* /forum/post/14816485
> 
> 
> can you elaborate on this?



Live.com (Microsoft's search engine) offers cashback (after 60 days) from a number of online retailers. At newegg, they offer 3% back. You have to sign up for a cashback account at live.com and click through their site (NewEgg is here: http://search.live.com/cashback/stores/N )


----------



## Sujay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangreal06* /forum/post/14817821
> 
> 
> Live.com (Microsoft's search engine) offers cashback (after 60 days) from a number of online retailers. At newegg, they offer 3% back. You have to sign up for a cashback account at live.com and click through their site (NewEgg is here: http://search.live.com/cashback/stores/N )



thanks very much, did not know about that.


----------



## Treasurefan2

Hello everyone, I had a question on whether or not the jump to a HD capable receiver was worth it.


I currently have my PS3 hooked up to a Pioneer SX-315 that I bought about 4 years ago (it can do 5.1 dolby digital PLII and DTS), and I wanted to get the HD audio from my games/blu-ray movies, yet I was concerned on how much of a difference I would experience.


Thanks for the help guys/gals ^_^


----------



## swarm87

does this htib have the dts-ma "pop/gunshot" bug? or was that resolved with the 606/667?
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008620


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14822686
> 
> 
> does this htib have the dts-ma "pop/gunshot" bug? or was that resolved with the 606/667?
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1008620



It was resolved even on the recent 605s with new firmware.


----------



## Towski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14814104
> 
> 
> Towski,
> 
> Congratulations on the new system. I have the same Sony Speaker and also a Klipsch that cost twice as much. I had purchased them, first the Sony and then the Klipsch, to use on my last HTIB because I was not happy with the dialogue from the center channel. Each one in turn was better than before, but I never was completely satisfied with the center channel sound (dialogue). I was going to setup my new system using the Onkyo center channel speaker and then interchange it with the Sony and the Klipsch to see which I liked better. Once I got everything setup, I liked the sound so much that I didn't even bother to try the others. The system is really matched for the speakers that came with it, and the dialogue seems to be very good from the center channel. IMHO
> 
> Regards



Hey, loving the system. The sound is wonderful, just a very full sound is how I would describe it. Rock Band 2 sounds like we're putting on a concert lol. I hooked up the Sony center speaker and have to say I like it better. It stands out more than the other speakers and I personally like for my center speaker to be a little more powerful than the others. You might want to try it and just see how you like it.


Now I have a question for anyone who can help me. Today I was playing Rock Band 2 and my receiver automatically shut off twice in a 20 minute span. I looked in the instruction manual and can't find anything about this. Only thing in the troubleshooting is if you turn it on and it turns off right away. Has anyone had this problem? Does anyone know why this would be happening? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Towski* /forum/post/14826427
> 
> 
> Now I have a question for anyone who can help me. Today I was playing Rock Band 2 and my receiver automatically shut off twice in a 20 minute span. I looked in the instruction manual and can't find anything about this. Only thing in the troubleshooting is if you turn it on and it turns off right away. Has anyone had this problem? Does anyone know why this would be happening? Thanks in advance for any help.



Do you have the receiver in a closed space? If it runs too hot, the high temp protection will kick in. I have my receiver in a cabinet but keep the door open when it is active. Even when the receiver is in standby and I open the cabinet door to turn it on, I can feel some heat escape the cabinet enclosure.


----------



## Towski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/14826572
> 
> 
> Do you have the receiver in a closed space? If it runs too hot, the high temp protection will kick in. I have my receiver in a cabinet but keep the door open when it is active. Even when the receiver is in standby and I open the cabinet door to turn it on, I can feel some heat escape the cabinet enclosure.




I don't think the space is that closed that it would make it overheat. Here's a picture of where it is. I could move it out on top of an end table next to my tv where my sattelite receiver is. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks.


----------



## vskrao75




afrogt said:


> $550 shipped from newegg.com
> 
> 
> I was planning to buy this, but missed the newegg promotion, today it is back to 579.. Looking up in live cashback from jr.com, it comes to 516.99, but when I go to JR.com's website, it says it has hdmi passthrough.. How could it be possible for the same model of HTS6100? Can someone help.. Thanks..
> 
> From JR's website :
> 
> "Onkyo H-TS6100 7.1 Channel Home Theater Entertainment System
> 
> Includes Receiver - 7 Speakers - 1 Subwoofer - iPod Dock / Blu-Ray Ready with optional drive / 1080P HDMI Pass Through (3 Inputs) / Room Calibration "


----------



## swarm87

is the Faroudja video processor in this the same one in the oppo 981(doesnt say if its the edge or cinema)?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Towski* /forum/post/14827010
> 
> 
> I don't think the space is that closed that it would make it overheat. Here's a picture of where it is. I could move it out on top of an end table next to my tv where my sattelite receiver is. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks.



Towski,

That certainly looks like it would be cool enough. Do you have a fan that you could try blowing across the top, just to see if that helps? Could it be that two speaker wires are touching?

On another subject, I'll have to try my other center channel speakers when I have time. Did you run the setup again when you swapped speakers?

cyclejoe


----------



## Towski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14828553
> 
> 
> Towski,
> 
> That certainly looks like it would be cool enough. Do you have a fan that you could try blowing across the top, just to see if that helps? Could it be that two speaker wires are touching?
> 
> On another subject, I'll have to try my other center channel speakers when I have time. Did you run the setup again when you swapped speakers?
> 
> cyclejoe




I would think its cool enough. Thankfully it hasn't happened again. If it happens again or seems to get too hot, I can grab a small fan. I didn't run the setup again. I tweaked with my levels after the setup thing anyways. I really like it with the Sony center speaker. In my opinion, there is a noticeable difference. Try it out and let me know what you think.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Towski* /forum/post/14829537
> 
> 
> I would think its cool enough. Thankfully it hasn't happened again. If it happens again or seems to get too hot, I can grab a small fan. I didn't run the setup again. I tweaked with my levels after the setup thing anyways. I really like it with the Sony center speaker. In my opinion, there is a noticeable difference. Try it out and let me know what you think.



Towski

I had used the receiver's auto speaker setup and then checked it against a THX setup disk that I have. It seemed to be right on. I'll try the other center channel speakers when I get some spare time to play with it. Glad yours seems to be working OK.

cyclejoe


----------



## drblank1




vskrao75 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/14809998
> 
> 
> $550 shipped from newegg.com
> 
> 
> I was planning to buy this, but missed the newegg promotion, today it is back to 579.. Looking up in live cashback from jr.com, it comes to 516.99, but when I go to JR.com's website, it says it has hdmi passthrough.. How could it be possible for the same model of HTS6100? "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They must have the description confused with the 5100. The 5100 is passthrough and the HDMI I/O is 3/1. After you order it, call them and make sure they are sending the 6100.
Click to expand...


----------



## ThinkRevolutionx

So I bought this system from newegg:


First let me say this thing sounds incredible light years beyond what I was using (129$ panasonic HTIB from about 5 years ago)


I just have a question:


It's connected through my PS3 via component cables. I'm awaiting my HDMI television (3 weeks)


Is there anyway for me to get the rear speakers to play or am I without them until I have it all setup via hdmi? The other 5 play fine, but I was reading in the manual that it takes certain kinds of audio to play all 7 etc and I just assume my archaic connections just aren't capable.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThinkRevolutionx* /forum/post/14833874
> 
> 
> So I bought this system from newegg:
> 
> 
> First let me say this thing sounds incredible light years beyond what I was using (129$ panasonic HTIB from about 5 years ago)
> 
> 
> I just have a question:
> 
> 
> It's connected through my PS3 via component cables. I'm awaiting my HDMI television (3 weeks)
> 
> 
> Is there anyway for me to get the rear speakers to play or am I without them until I have it all setup via hdmi? The other 5 play fine, but I was reading in the manual that it takes certain kinds of audio to play all 7 etc and I just assume my archaic connections just aren't capable.



ThinkRevolutionx,

Conponent audio inputs will only give you analog 2 channel sound. If you just want to hear all your speakers, set the listening mode to 'All Channel Stereo'.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Towski* /forum/post/14829537
> 
> 
> I would think its cool enough. Thankfully it hasn't happened again. If it happens again or seems to get too hot, I can grab a small fan. I didn't run the setup again. I tweaked with my levels after the setup thing anyways. I really like it with the Sony center speaker. In my opinion, there is a noticeable difference. Try it out and let me know what you think.



Towski,

Well I tried both after market center channel speakers that I had. I decided to use the Klipsch. I was not satisfied with the levels that the Audyssey automatic speaker setup set for the Sony or the Klipsch center channel speakers. Touched up the levels using a Radio Shack sound lever meter and speaker setup from the receiver's main menu. Try setting your crossover to 100 HZ. It will make dialog very clear. I'm very happy with the sound now.

cyclejoe


----------



## ThinkRevolutionx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14837481
> 
> 
> ThinkRevolutionx,
> 
> Conponent audio inputs will only give you analog 2 channel sound. If you just want to hear all your speakers, set the listening mode to 'All Channel Stereo'.



Ok, after doing some research I found that I can output video via component and audio via hdmi -->


PS3Receiver (audio)

PS3Receiver TV



So now I have to ask the same question again, because it didn't resolve itself: How do I get all seven speakers? I heard that not all blu-rays support 7.1 - but even when I play games or music etc only 5 speakers are playing, I didn't run those extra wires for it to look pretty strewn against my bedroom floor


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThinkRevolutionx* /forum/post/14838874
> 
> 
> Ok, after doing some research I found that I can output video via component and audio via hdmi -->
> 
> 
> PS3Receiver (audio)
> 
> PS3Receiver TV
> 
> 
> 
> So now I have to ask the same question again, because it didn't resolve itself: How do I get all seven speakers? I heard that not all blu-rays support 7.1 - but even when I play games or music etc only 5 speakers are playing, I didn't run those extra wires for it to look pretty strewn against my bedroom floor



ThinkRevolutionnx,

On your PS3, under setting, set the 'Audio Output' to 'HDMI', and under 'BD/DVD' set the 'BD/DVD Audio Output Setting (HDMI)' to 'Linear PCM'. Set the receiver 'Listening Mode' to 'Dolby PLIIx Movie'. See the chart on page 60 of the receiver manual. Don't expect a lot of sound out of channels 6 & 7. Use the PS3's DVD remote 'Display' button to display what type of sound that is being transmitted by the PS3. Be sure to select the type of audio on the DVD itself. It's sometimes under 'Language'.

cyclejoe


----------



## ThinkRevolutionx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14840959
> 
> 
> ThinkRevolutionnx,
> 
> On your PS3, under setting, set the 'Audio Output' to 'HDMI', and under 'BD/DVD' set the 'BD/DVD Audio Output Setting (HDMI)' to 'Linear PCM'. Set the receiver 'Listening Mode' to 'Dolby PLIIx Movie'. See the chart on page 60 of the receiver manual. Don't expect a lot of sound out of channels 6 & 7. Use the PS3's DVD remote 'Display' button to display what type of sound that is being transmitted by the PS3. Be sure to select the type of audio on the DVD itself. It's sometimes under 'Language'.
> 
> cyclejoe



It's not giving me that option - I get mono multi allchstereo T-D fullmono but nothing else and something full theater.


This is with my clicking the movie listening mode button repeatedly - and it tells me it's outputting via HDMI and multichannel 5.1 PCM


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThinkRevolutionx* /forum/post/14841648
> 
> 
> It's not giving me that option - I get mono multi allchstereo T-D fullmono but nothing else and something full theater.
> 
> 
> This is with my clicking the movie listening mode button repeatedly - and it tells me it's outputting via HDMI and multichannel 5.1 PCM





ThinkRevolutionx,

Push the 'Display' button on the receiver remote. It should tell you on the front of the receiver what type of audio the receiver is seeing. It sounds as if it's only getting 2 channel sound. Did you use the audio setup of the DVD disk? Are there any other audio outputs connected to the PS3?

cyclejoe


----------



## ThinkRevolutionx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14842115
> 
> 
> ThinkRevolutionx,
> 
> Push the 'Display' button on the receiver remote. It should tell you on the front of the receiver what type of audio the receiver is seeing. It sounds as if it's only getting 2 channel sound. Did you use the audio setup of the DVD disk? Are there any other audio outputs connected to the PS3?
> 
> cyclejoe




I didn't get a DVD disk.. (also didn't get a HDMI cable with in either but thats another story)


Yea, display tells me Multi-channel PCM 5.1


Also, i'm outputting component video from ps3 to the receiver because my TV is not HDMI - the component video also has the white/red audio jacks - but they aren't plugged in.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThinkRevolutionx* /forum/post/14842133
> 
> 
> I didn't get a DVD disk.. (also didn't get a HDMI cable with in either but thats another story)
> 
> 
> Yea, display tells me Multi-channel PCM 5.1
> 
> 
> Also, i'm outputting component video from ps3 to the receiver because my TV is not HDMI - the component video also has the white/red audio jacks - but they aren't plugged in.




ThinkRevolutionx,

I'm talking about the DVD disk that you are playing in the PS3. On the main menu, does it have an 'Audio Setup' or 'Language' choice on the Main Menu? Do you have another DVD to try?

cyclejoe


----------



## ThinkRevolutionx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14842547
> 
> 
> ThinkRevolutionx,
> 
> I'm talking about the DVD disk that you are playing in the PS3. On the main menu, does it have an 'Audio Setup' or 'Language' choice on the Main Menu? Do you have another DVD to try?
> 
> cyclejoe



Oh i'm sorry didn't realize that's what you were talking about. Yea, someone had mentioned to me to try that - but what about with everything else though, like playing games or watching a movie off my flash drive.


----------



## ThinkRevolutionx

Also I have another issue..


My unit won't start to actually output sound until like 3-5 minutes after it's started.


I turn it on, and nothing is happening. I check output: same as always MC PCM 5.1 but no sound. Inevitably I try to change things to no avail.. then all of a sudden out of nowhere it will start working without me touching or changing anything. I'm confused.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThinkRevolutionx* /forum/post/14843461
> 
> 
> Also I have another issue..
> 
> 
> My unit won't start to actually output sound until like 3-5 minutes after it's started.
> 
> 
> I turn it on, and nothing is happening. I check output: same as always MC PCM 5.1 but no sound. Inevitably I try to change things to no avail.. then all of a sudden out of nowhere it will start working without me touching or changing anything. I'm confused.




ThinkRevolutionx,

Use the manual speaker setup on the receiver just to send tone to each speaker to make sure that they are all connected correctly and not shorted.

Main Menu > Speaker Setup > Level Calibration

If that doesn't show you the problem, it's time to call Onkyo's customer service. My receiver starts in about 5 seconds.

cyclejoe


----------



## ThinkRevolutionx

I just don't understand this thing. I'm getting sound to each and every speaker - but literally I will turn it on, it won't be working - i'll have to mess with things for 5 minutes and it will start working - great.


Then once I turn it off and turn it on the next day - boom, no sound again.


Is there something fundamentally i'm doing wrong here, i don't understand.


I have it connected to a ps3.


PS3 is set to HDMI audio out, automatically detect settings.


Receiver i assigned input 1 HDMI, it displays HDMI connection and: AUTO1: HDMI or something when I hit display. I have it set to speaker set A, and dvd as my input and all sourround for my speakers - ill click through this sometimes just to see if i can get it to work. I feel like theres something fundamentally wrong here.



I've been doing some reading and it seems like this is a common problem.. and some people have solved it by toggling surround settings EACH AND EVERY TIME IT DOESNT WANT TO WORK - this to me is ********. I'm beyond aggravated after messing with this thing for days. Anyone have anything that could help here? I'm about to throw it through a window.


----------



## kxlexus

I don't know what to tell you. Mine works fine every time I turn it on. Matter of fact, I have all my stuff running off a Harmony remote so one push of one button turns everything on and the receiver will output sound for a second or so before the TV comes all the way on.


----------



## clunker

hello. quick question for the 6100/directv owners. i plan to get this htib (returned the samsung as720). can someone tell me if the directv remote works with the 6100 ?


it didn't work with as720 which was very annoying.


----------



## supernerd

Haven't tried the direct TV remote with the 6100, but my 6100 remote was programmed successfully to operate my Direct TV HD DVR. The only funtion I haven't been able to correlate is the "record" button.


----------



## kxlexus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clunker* /forum/post/14852863
> 
> 
> hello. quick question for the 6100/directv owners. i plan to get this htib (returned the samsung as720). can someone tell me if the directv remote works with the 6100 ?
> 
> 
> it didn't work with as720 which was very annoying.



I have the 6100 and directv. Never tried to use the directv remote with it. The Onkyo remote will work the directv box. I used it for a couple weeks like that and had no problems. I eventually bought a Harmony remote. Much easier for other people to operate. I got tired of explaining how to use it. Push 1 button and everything comes on.


----------



## ThinkRevolutionx

I don't know what to do. Should I return it at this point. It turns on three times, which I hear is normal (3 clicks) but sound just refuses to work.


I made sure to test it this time around, before I went to work it was working perfectly playing a dvd. I just got home and put that same DVD in, and its not working. I'm leaving it on because some people I heard from googling it say that it will kick on up to 20 minutes after the fact and it's got some big issues etc... guess i'm going to see.


EDIT: 6 minutes later sound just kicked in without me touching a damn thing. Obviously this is a hardware issue and I should return it no?


----------



## ewto16

I'd take it back. Sounds broken. I don't know why you are even messing with it.


----------



## ThinkRevolutionx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ewto16* /forum/post/14854236
> 
> 
> I'd take it back. Sounds broken. I don't know why you are even messing with it.



I just tried to calibrate the speakers to see if I get sound out of them - and I don't even get any sound out of them now. The receiver has been on over an hour and was working fine last night. Just to be sure, this is definitely a busted receiver right?


The problem here is that I ordered it online from newegg and they are telling me to ship the entire thing back to them.. what a total pain in the ass. I called onkyo too and they said to return it to the dealer. So i'm going for the refund not even going to exchange i'm pissed.


----------



## Sujay

Just ordered this! I am extremely excited as it's my first audio system. I have some questions for current owners:


1. How long are the provided speaker wires? The manual+onkyosupport give me conflicting answers. My game room where I'll be installing it is about 20-25ft. across both ways.

2. How many banana plugs should I get? Just the 7 pairs for the back of the receiver? I haven't seen how the wire is connected to the back of the speakers.


Thanks.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sujay* /forum/post/14857707
> 
> 
> Just ordered this! I am extremely excited as it's my first audio system. I have some questions for current owners:
> 
> 
> 1. How long are the provided speaker wires? The manual+onkyosupport give me conflicting answers. My game room where I'll be installing it is about 20-25ft. across both ways.
> 
> 2. How many banana plugs should I get? Just the 7 pairs for the back of the receiver? I haven't seen how the wire is connected to the back of the speakers.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



1. You may want to go pick up some more wire for your setup. I would take measurements where you wanna run your wires, then buy atleast some 16awg wire. Monoprice.com has some nice speaker wire (among other cables).


2. All you need is 7 pairs for the back of the receiver, the speakers use spring terminals.


----------



## Sujay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/14857814
> 
> 
> 1. You may want to go pick up some more wire for your setup. I would take measurements where you wanna run your wires, then buy atleast some 16awg wire. Monoprice.com has some nice speaker wire (among other cables).
> 
> 
> 2. All you need is 7 pairs for the back of the receiver, the speakers use spring terminals.



Thanks very much, I'm going to pick up 100ft of this 16awg wire and 7 pairs of these plugs . I think those should fit well together.


I hear the quality of the wires that come in the 6100 aren't too great. Will I be seeing (hearing) much of a difference with the ones from Monoprice?


----------



## Spachi

with sharp blu ray player and 6100, whats the best way to get the best sound on the disc? i'm noob, really confused by bitstream/pcm, etc. hdmi connects all my components. here's a list of the bd players capabilities
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1050507 

if i'm reading this right, my player wont give me everything the disc has to offer.


----------



## pamdavis01

Has anyone had any issues with the back 2 rear surround speakers not coming on? I had them working just fine when I first hooked it all up, then added a Blue-Ray and not getting those back 2 to come in. I wrote Onkyo, and all they said was to make sure Speaker B isn't on, and to hit 'Music -> All Channel Speakers' and I have done this, and still not coming in. Could someone give me their setup on how they have theirs? Have just the Sat. DVR, the DVD Player and HDMI TV hooked up to the receiver.


THANKS!!


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14860019
> 
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with the back 2 rear surround speakers not coming on? I had them working just fine when I first hooked it all up, then added a Blue-Ray and not getting those back 2 to come in. I wrote Onkyo, and all they said was to make sure Speaker B isn't on, and to hit 'Music -> All Channel Speakers' and I have done this, and still not coming in. Could someone give me their setup on how they have theirs? Have just the Sat. DVR, the DVD Player and HDMI TV hooked up to the receiver.
> 
> 
> THANKS!!



Hi Pam(?),


It sounds like this happened after you hooked up the Blu Ray player. I'm not sure if you did this already, but you might want to try doing this to see if it's something with the Blu Ray player, or a problem with your speakers. Go into the speaker setup menu, select 'speaker levels', and then select the rear speakers and listen for 'pink noise' coming from the speakers. If you do, they're hooked up correctly, and it might just be a problem with your Blu Ray or how it's connected to the Onkyo receiver.


Also, have you checked to be sure you're selecting a 7.1 listening mode? (When your Blu Ray is playing something, press the Movie/TV button on your remote repeatedly to cycle through the different listening modes and be sure to select one of the 7.1 modes listed on pp 60-65 of the instruction manual.)


If that doesn't work, is it possible it's something in the Blu Ray settings? Not sure what kind you have. I have a Sony BDP-S350 and I'm afraid that's the only one I'm familiar with.


Greg


----------



## ewto16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThinkRevolutionx* /forum/post/14856182
> 
> 
> I just tried to calibrate the speakers to see if I get sound out of them - and I don't even get any sound out of them now. The receiver has been on over an hour and was working fine last night. Just to be sure, this is definitely a busted receiver right?
> 
> 
> The problem here is that I ordered it online from newegg and they are telling me to ship the entire thing back to them.. what a total pain in the ass. I called onkyo too and they said to return it to the dealer. So i'm going for the refund not even going to exchange i'm pissed.



It sure sounds broken to me. I'd rather send it back like you are doing, versus have them attempt to fix it.


----------



## sangreal06




> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14661985
> 
> 
> Does anyone have an iPod Touch hooked up to the iPod dock? I'm hearing not all are supported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *globomidia* /forum/post/14663029
> 
> 
> Straight from the manual:
> 
> 
> Made for:
> 
> 
> 5th Generation iPod
> 
> (iPod with video)
> 
> 
> iPod photo
> 
> (iPod with color display)
> 
> 
> 4th Generation iPod
> 
> 
> 2nd Generation iPod nano
> 
> 
> 1st Generation iPod nano
> 
> 
> iPod mini
> 
> Compatible iPod models
> 
> Note:
> 
> 3rd generation iPod models are not supported.
> 
> Before using the Dock, update your iPod with the
> 
> latest software, available from the Apple Web site
> 
> at: apple.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamdavis01* /forum/post/14663438
> 
> 
> So the 5th generations are probably the regular iPods with the video screen. Will have to stick with that one, or the basic one without the video.
> 
> 
> Thanks, much appreciated!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I know this conversation is a bit old, but I just got my 6100 this week and can confirm that it does actually work with the iPod touch. Infact, the touch is featured in the photo on the box. Some of the remote functions don't work for me, however, but this could be due to my iPod firmware being quite outdated


----------



## clunker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kxlexus* /forum/post/14853454
> 
> 
> I have the 6100 and directv. Never tried to use the directv remote with it. The Onkyo remote will work the directv box. I used it for a couple weeks like that and had no problems. I eventually bought a Harmony remote. Much easier for other people to operate. I got tired of explaining how to use it. Push 1 button and everything comes on.



i appreciate the response but you actually didn't answer my question. i prefer using the directv remote. can someone tell me if the directv remote will operate the 6100 ?


----------



## globomidia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sangreal06* /forum/post/14864740
> 
> 
> I know this conversation is a bit old, but I just got my 6100 this week and can confirm that it does actually work with the iPod touch. Infact, the touch is featured in the photo on the box. Some of the remote functions don't work for me, however, but this could be due to my iPod firmware being quite outdated



Hi, thanks the sharing. I just sent that guy some directions, but i was not really able

to give him some certain answear cause my system is not here yet. Now, as im dying get a hold on mine, can you tell me your impression concerning music listening?

It's hard to find specific reviews on that. Thanx again !


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kxlexus* /forum/post/14852242
> 
> 
> I don't know what to tell you. Mine works fine every time I turn it on. Matter of fact, I have all my stuff running off a Harmony remote so one push of one button turns everything on and the receiver will output sound for a second or so before the TV comes all the way on.



Which Harmony remote are you using? Was is hard to setup? I just picked up the 520 on clearance...wanted to do some research before opening it up!


----------



## kxlexus

I am using a Harmony 670. It was not hard to set up. Just followed the instructions and all went well. I bought it off ebay brand new, still in the box for $41 plus $10 shipping. My local BB wanted $150 for the same thing.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clunker* /forum/post/14866642
> 
> 
> i appreciate the response but you actually didn't answer my question. i prefer using the directv remote. can someone tell me if the directv remote will operate the 6100 ?




Which direcTV remote do you have? There are several different ones. I have the H20 hi def receiver and the remote definitely works with my Onkyo receiver. I don't have the 606 receiver that comes with 6100 but the Onkyo code is the same for their receivers and basic functions.


I hope you're mainly talking about volume control because the DirecTV remotes wont be able to do any of the advanced functions for your Onkyo.


----------



## kxlexus

If all you want to do with the directv remote is change channels and control volume, then yes it will work. It has no capacity to do other things on the receiver.


----------



## drblank1

I have a question: I just recently bought the 6100 and as a surprise, my wife went out and bought me a Samsung BD-P1500 Blu Ray player and the '300' BD (my favorite movie of all time). She wants me to be able watch and hear my movies in HD, but bless her little heart, I don't have a HD TV (see didn't realize you need a HD TV for that). I'm holding off until this holiday season to buy a plasma. I was wondering, is there a way to HEAR TrueHD sound on my 6100 but still WATCH the movie in SD.


----------



## globomidia




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThinkRevolutionx* /forum/post/14853476
> 
> 
> I don't know what to do. Should I return it at this point. It turns on three times, which I hear is normal (3 clicks) but sound just refuses to work.
> 
> 
> I made sure to test it this time around, before I went to work it was working perfectly playing a dvd. I just got home and put that same DVD in, and its not working. I'm leaving it on because some people I heard from googling it say that it will kick on up to 20 minutes after the fact and it's got some big issues etc... guess i'm going to see.
> 
> 
> EDIT: 6 minutes later sound just kicked in without me touching a damn thing. Obviously this is a hardware issue and I should return it no?



ThinkRevolutionx , Is that newegg BAD review yours?

Is there no chance this could be fixed hopefuly via firmaware update?

Im really getting worried now.

Good luck there man.


----------



## clunker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/14871489
> 
> 
> Which direcTV remote do you have? There are several different ones. I have the H20 hi def receiver and the remote definitely works with my Onkyo receiver. I don't have the 606 receiver that comes with 6100 but the Onkyo code is the same for their receivers and basic functions.
> 
> 
> I hope you're mainly talking about volume control because the DirecTV remotes wont be able to do any of the advanced functions for your Onkyo.



ty.


that's all i wanted to be able to do. volume control and turn it on and off with the directv remote.

buyin the 6100 on friday. i can't wait


----------



## ThinkRevolutionx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *globomidia* /forum/post/14874789
> 
> 
> ThinkRevolutionx , Is that newegg BAD review yours?
> 
> Is there no chance this could be fixed hopefuly via firmaware update?
> 
> Im really getting worried now.
> 
> Good luck there man.



Yea it is, and i called onkyo to ask and they said that this receiver line is new and effectively they have to work out the kinks and it sounds really messed up and they are sorry etc.


I returned it for a refund because i'm not going to risk another faulty receiver after spending an entire day installing everything and then another one taking it all apart and sending it back.


----------



## globomidia

Man... man... im really sorry. I can imagine your expectations...

And you trusted the Onkyo Brand. Now imagine my worry, cause

i paid 1.500,00 Dolars to have it... that, after 3 months estimated

arrival here at brazil. Can you see how much im praying?

But it's all right i have faith! Not as much faith in Onkyo

as i once had, but........ ok ! Good luck again with the next system.

Your bad review will put some pressure on Onkyo, i hope!


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/14872490
> 
> 
> I have a question: I just recently bought the 6100 and as a surprise, my wife went out and bought me a Samsung BD-P1500 Blu Ray player and the '300' BD (my favorite movie of all time). She wants me to be able watch and hear my movies in HD, but bless her little heart, I don't have a HD TV (see didn't realize you need a HD TV for that). I'm holding off until this holiday season to buy a plasma. I was wondering, is there a way to HEAR TrueHD sound on my 6100 but still WATCH the movie in SD.



Anyone? Or should I ask this question in another forum like a Blu-ray forum? I'm not sure where this question should be asked.


----------



## rexb610

to drblank1, since you have the bluray player and the 6100, i don't see any reason why you won't be able to hear or listen TrueHD even without the HDTV. As long as you have bluray-->6100--> regular TV. I would assume as well needing HDMI connection from bluray to S6100.


----------



## Ron50

Sorry for the newbie question but I'm getting lost; doesn't take me much.



I'm ordering cables from monoprice to get my system set up and want to make sure I don't leave anything out.


Here is what I have:


Samsung Plasma 58" PNA550


Sony BDP S350 Blu Ray Player


Onkyo HT S6100



I want to hook up what I can via HDMI. I'm thinking and please correct me if I am wrong:


One HDMI cable from the Blue ray player to the Onkyo receiver (provided)


One HDMI cable from the Onkyo receiver to the TV


One HDMI cable from the cable box to the Onkyo receiver


So I am thinking I need 2 more HDMI cables?


Also the Samsung manual says for 5.1 channel sound to use an optical cable from the TV to the receiver. The blu ray manual says to use an optical cable from the player to the receiver. What type of cable and how many do I need?


I also read somehwere here on AVS to replace the subwoofer cable with this:


High Quality RG6 Digital Audio 24K Gold-Plated Cable w/ Fancy Connector > 12ft High-quality Coaxial Audio/Video RCA CL2 Rated Cable - RG6/U 75ohm (for S/PDIF, Digital Coax, Subwoofer & Composite Video)



Also plan on 16 AWG wire and 7 pairs of banana plugs.


Do I have this correct and did I leave anything out? Any help you can give a very confused person is appreciated


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/14885986
> 
> 
> Anyone? Or should I ask this question in another forum like a Blu-ray forum? I'm not sure where this question should be asked.



drblank1,

I think no one answered you because no one can think of a way to do it. As far as I know, there is only one format on a Blu-Ray disk. You will not be able to see it without a HD TV. Sorry


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron50* /forum/post/14887794
> 
> 
> Sorry for the newbie question but I'm getting lost; doesn't take me much.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ordering cables from monoprice to get my system set up and want to make sure I don't leave anything out.
> 
> 
> Here is what I have:
> 
> 
> Samsung Plasma 58" PNA550
> 
> 
> Sony BDP S350 Blu Ray Player
> 
> 
> Onkyo HT S6100
> 
> 
> 
> I want to hook up what I can via HDMI. I'm thinking and please correct me if I am wrong:
> 
> 
> One HDMI cable from the Blue ray player to the Onkyo receiver (provided)
> 
> 
> One HDMI cable from the Onkyo receiver to the TV
> 
> 
> One HDMI cable from the cable box to the Onkyo receiver
> 
> 
> So I am thinking I need 2 more HDMI cables?
> 
> 
> Also the Samsung manual says for 5.1 channel sound to use an optical cable from the TV to the receiver. The blu ray manual says to use an optical cable from the player to the receiver. What type of cable and how many do I need?
> 
> 
> I also read somehwere here on AVS to replace the subwoofer cable with this:
> 
> 
> High Quality RG6 Digital Audio 24K Gold-Plated Cable w/ Fancy Connector > 12ft High-quality Coaxial Audio/Video RCA CL2 Rated Cable - RG6/U 75ohm (for S/PDIF, Digital Coax, Subwoofer & Composite Video)
> 
> 
> 
> Also plan on 16 AWG wire and 7 pairs of banana plugs.
> 
> 
> Do I have this correct and did I leave anything out? Any help you can give a very confused person is appreciated




Ron50,

You need three HDMI cables. The S6100 *does not* come with one as stated in the manual. If you are using HDMI for all your inputs as you stated, you do not need any digital audio cables. HDMI carries both the audio and video. It actually carries better audio than a digital coax or digital optical cable. Do buy the 16 gauge speaker wire and the banana plugs. I would use the cable that comes with the 6100 for the subwoofer. You won't have any problem with it as long as you don't need it to be longer than 12 feet.

Regards


----------



## kxlexus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron50* /forum/post/14887794
> 
> 
> Sorry for the newbie question but I'm getting lost; doesn't take me much.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ordering cables from monoprice to get my system set up and want to make sure I don't leave anything out.
> 
> 
> Here is what I have:
> 
> 
> Samsung Plasma 58" PNA550
> 
> 
> Sony BDP S350 Blu Ray Player
> 
> 
> Onkyo HT S6100
> 
> 
> 
> I want to hook up what I can via HDMI. I'm thinking and please correct me if I am wrong:
> 
> 
> One HDMI cable from the Blue ray player to the Onkyo receiver (provided)
> 
> 
> One HDMI cable from the Onkyo receiver to the TV
> 
> 
> One HDMI cable from the cable box to the Onkyo receiver
> 
> 
> So I am thinking I need 2 more HDMI cables?
> 
> 
> Also the Samsung manual says for 5.1 channel sound to use an optical cable from the TV to the receiver. The blu ray manual says to use an optical cable from the player to the receiver. What type of cable and how many do I need?
> 
> 
> I also read somehwere here on AVS to replace the subwoofer cable with this:
> 
> 
> High Quality RG6 Digital Audio 24K Gold-Plated Cable w/ Fancy Connector > 12ft High-quality Coaxial Audio/Video RCA CL2 Rated Cable - RG6/U 75ohm (for S/PDIF, Digital Coax, Subwoofer & Composite Video)
> 
> 
> 
> Also plan on 16 AWG wire and 7 pairs of banana plugs.
> 
> 
> Do I have this correct and did I leave anything out? Any help you can give a very confused person is appreciated



You will need a total of 3 HDMI cables. Some of Onkyo's info says there is an included HDMI cable. There is NOT. Order at least 3 HDMI cables from Monoprice, as cheap as they are, order 4 or 5 in case you need one in the future. I didn't replace the sub cable, don't see the need. 7 pairs of banana plugs is correct. I also used 16ga speaker wire. May check into some mounts or stands. Good luck, I am loving my 6100.


----------



## Ron50

Thanks guys for the response. Any recommendations on wall mount brackets for the side and rear speakers?



Ron


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron50* /forum/post/14887794
> 
> 
> Sorry for the newbie question but I'm getting lost; doesn't take me much.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm ordering cables from monoprice to get my system set up and want to make sure I don't leave anything out.
> 
> 
> Here is what I have:
> 
> 
> Samsung Plasma 58" PNA550
> 
> 
> Sony BDP S350 Blu Ray Player
> 
> 
> Onkyo HT S6100
> 
> 
> 
> I want to hook up what I can via HDMI. I'm thinking and please correct me if I am wrong:
> 
> 
> One HDMI cable from the Blue ray player to the Onkyo receiver (provided)
> 
> 
> One HDMI cable from the Onkyo receiver to the TV
> 
> 
> One HDMI cable from the cable box to the Onkyo receiver
> 
> 
> So I am thinking I need 2 more HDMI cables?
> 
> 
> Also the Samsung manual says for 5.1 channel sound to use an optical cable from the TV to the receiver. The blu ray manual says to use an optical cable from the player to the receiver. What type of cable and how many do I need?
> 
> 
> I also read somehwere here on AVS to replace the subwoofer cable with this:
> 
> 
> High Quality RG6 Digital Audio 24K Gold-Plated Cable w/ Fancy Connector > 12ft High-quality Coaxial Audio/Video RCA CL2 Rated Cable - RG6/U 75ohm (for S/PDIF, Digital Coax, Subwoofer & Composite Video)
> 
> 
> 
> Also plan on 16 AWG wire and 7 pairs of banana plugs.
> 
> 
> Do I have this correct and did I leave anything out? Any help you can give a very confused person is appreciated



Just a note for what it's worth, Ron. When I set up my system I initially ran my HDMI cables like you plan to, i.e., HDMIs from both my cable box and Blu Ray to the Onkyo, and then from the Onkyo to the TV. I ran into some 'control' problems with that set up trying to turn things on and off the way I wanted to.


Eventually, I switched the set up a bit, and I now I have the HDMI cable from the cable box going directly to the TV for the video and an optical cable going from the cable box to the Onkyo for the sound.


Seems to work better for me, anyway. Just a thought in case you run into control issues as well.


----------



## Ron50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerianne* /forum/post/14888912
> 
> 
> Just a note for what it's worth, Ron. When I set up my system I initially ran my HDMI cables like you plan to, i.e., HDMIs from both my cable box and Blu Ray to the Onkyo, and then from the Onkyo to the TV. I ran into some 'control' problems with that set up trying to turn things on and off the way I wanted to.
> 
> 
> Eventually, I switched the set up a bit, and I now I have the HDMI cable from the cable box going directly to the TV for the video and an optical cable going from the cable box to the Onkyo for the sound.
> 
> 
> Seems to work better for me, anyway. Just a thought in case you run into control issues as well.




Thanks for the heads up. Just curious; what couldn't you control the way you wanted to?


Ron


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron50* /forum/post/14889169
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Just curious; what couldn't you control the way you wanted to?
> 
> 
> Ron



Ron50,

The way that gerianne suggested that you set it up is good if there are times when you would rather just use the TV's sound rather then turning on the receiver all the time. Most cable companies only send stereo or 5.1 sound so you would not lose anything by using a digital coax or optical cable between the cablebox and the receiver, but be sure to use HDMI between the Blu-Ray player and the receiver.

Regards


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron50* /forum/post/14889169
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. Just curious; what couldn't you control the way you wanted to?
> 
> 
> Ron



When I ran both HDMI inputs to the Onkyo, the TV (Samsung LN46A750) thought there was only one input so I could only set up one 'group' of movie, standard, and dynamic settings. With two separate inputs (one from the cable box and one from the Blu Ray player) I am able to have Movie/Std/Dynamic settings for both cable source material and Blu Ray source material. I find that I have to use slightly different settings on my TV for cable and Blu Ray.


I also use a Harmony One Universal remote and trying to set that up with everything connected through the Onkyo didn't allow me to set up my activities (Watch TV Only, Watch a DVD, TV with sound system, etc.) the way I wanted.


So, for me anyway, having the separate connection seemed to work out better. Hope that helps!


Greg


----------



## Ron50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerianne* /forum/post/14889496
> 
> 
> When I ran both HDMI inputs to the Onkyo, the TV (Samsung LN46A750) thought there was only one input so I could only set up one 'group' of movie, standard, and dynamic settings. With two separate inputs (one from the cable box and one from the Blu Ray player) I am able to have Movie/Std/Dynamic settings for both cable source material and Blu Ray source material. I find that I have to use slightly different settings on my TV for cable and Blu Ray.
> 
> 
> I also use a Harmony One Universal remote and trying to set that up with everything connected through the Onkyo didn't allow me to set up my activities (Watch TV Only, Watch a DVD, TV with sound system, etc.) the way I wanted.
> 
> 
> So, for me anyway, having the separate connection seemed to work out better. Hope that helps!
> 
> 
> 
> Greg



I appreciate the info Greg. I plan on using a Harmony One as well so you just saved me a lot of head scratching. What type of optical cable did you use?


Ron


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron50* /forum/post/14889602
> 
> 
> I appreciate the info Greg. I plan on using a Harmony One as well so you just saved me a lot of head scratching. What type of optical cable did you use?
> 
> 
> Ron



I ordered an optical cable from MyCableMart.com (3ft Toslink Digital/SPDIF Optical Audio Cable High Performance @ $7.21). Seems fine. I don't notice any difference at all in sound quality from when I was passing the HDMI through the Onkyo. I also purchased a couple of HDMI cables from MyCableMart.com as well. I like the quality of their cables - and their prices!


Good luck with the set up, Ron! Let us know how you make out.


Greg


----------



## Sujay

I was thinking about placing my receiver and all a/v equipment on the back wall behind the couch. Does anyone have any issues with using the PS3 or any other remote controls with the equipment behind you?


P.S. Is the speaker mounting a easy as just putting in a screw and hanging it on it?


----------



## Spachi

sujay pg 19 of the thread has some talk about hanging the speakers. i used single screws just into the drywall to hold the front and rears. my left and right surrounds are hanging from ceiling with the cheaper of the speaker brackets that monoprice offers. i ordered the more expensive and hefty ones, but it didnt make sense to use them with our space.



one tip for remote programming with directv: use dtv's website to get the codes you need, being very specific with model numbers, but use the menu on your receiver for specific instructions on what to do with them. the site was more clear than the receiver on the codes, but the site had brief/inaccurate instructions on how to use them compared to the receiver.


----------



## clubmouse

Hey y'all. So after reading through all these pages many times, many thanks to all who have posted advice. I have purchased the 6100, set it up, and am loving it. There are still a few little kinks I am trying to work out to optimize my system performance, and I was hoping to get some help from this thread. Some of it may seem like noob questions, so please bear with me.


After running the auto setup, some of my levels were a little off, so I've been fooling with the level calibrations, and I was wondering what the difference is between a -db and a +db. My two front speakers were auto set at -6db, my sub at -9db and the surrounds and center were all set wit +dbs. I've had to raise the center, surrounds and back surrounds to match my volume preference, but I'm worried to tweak the sub or front speakers until I understand the difference between the + and - settings.


Also, I'm watching Blu-Ray coming from a PS3 via HDMI, and I want to confirm that I'm optimizing the audio. I'm currently watching Harry Potter and Goblet of Fire (don't judge me) which is English Uncompressed PCM 5.1 Surround (48kHz/16-Bit/4.6Mbps) according to the box.

When I press the select button it reads linear PCM 5.1 48 kHz 4.6MBps. The display on my receiver says PCM MULTICH HDMI, AUDYSSEY, and I have selected the Dolby PLIIx listening mode to matrix the 5.1 to my rear surrounds. On the PS3 side, it is set to Linear PCM output, and audio is English 2. I feel like this is all right to produce the purest sound for this particular Blu Ray movie, but I've been wiring, configuring, and staring at these various settings and posts all day, and I just need some confirmation that I'm on point so I can sleep tonight.


Thanks.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clubmouse* /forum/post/14895186
> 
> 
> Hey y'all. So after reading through all these pages many times, many thanks to all who have posted advice. I have purchased the 6100, set it up, and am loving it. There are still a few little kinks I am trying to work out to optimize my system performance, and I was hoping to get some help from this thread. Some of it may seem like noob questions, so please bear with me.
> 
> 
> After running the auto setup, some of my levels were a little off, so I've been fooling with the level calibrations, and I was wondering what the difference is between a -db and a +db. My two front speakers were auto set at -6db, my sub at -9db and the surrounds and center were all set wit +dbs. I've had to raise the center, surrounds and back surrounds to match my volume preference, but I'm worried to tweak the sub or front speakers until I understand the difference between the + and - settings.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm watching Blu-Ray coming from a PS3 via HDMI, and I want to confirm that I'm optimizing the audio. I'm currently watching Harry Potter and Goblet of Fire (don't judge me) which is English Uncompressed PCM 5.1 Surround (48kHz/16-Bit/4.6Mbps) according to the box.
> 
> When I press the select button it reads linear PCM 5.1 48 kHz 4.6MBps. The display on my receiver says PCM MULTICH HDMI, AUDYSSEY, and I have selected the Dolby PLIIx listening mode to matrix the 5.1 to my rear surrounds. On the PS3 side, it is set to Linear PCM output, and audio is English 2. I feel like this is all right to produce the purest sound for this particular Blu Ray movie, but I've been wiring, configuring, and staring at these various settings and posts all day, and I just need some confirmation that I'm on point so I can sleep tonight.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



clubmouse,

Congratulations on your new system. I have a few suggestions that have worked for me. If you are going to change the sound levels that the Audyssey auto setup set for you, I would suggest that you get a sound level meter such as the one that Radio Shack sells for about $50. That way you are sure that you are getting the levels that the producer intended when the DVD was made. Setting the levels by ear may make things sound good for one DVD but not the next. The sound meter confirmed for me that the Audyssey auto setup was a little off. May I suggest that you do the latest update to the PS3 OS software so that you are sure of getting the latest HD sound. PCM MULIICH is correct for the display on the receiver. The listening mode is a matter of personal preference. I'm not sure of what you're saying about the setting of 'English 2'? Is that on the DVD?

Regards


----------



## stupidjunior

I have my Wii connected by component cables to my receiver. When I play Wii games on CD, it works flawlessly. However, when I play downloaded old school games from Wii Connect, the TV goes blank and says searching for signal. Now, I still get sound and can hear the game starting, but there is absolutely no picture. Any ideas?


----------



## 60HawkDoc

Has anyone else seen anything like ThinkRevolutionX or this just a BAD "luck of the draw" situation for him? I really like all the things that I have read so far, but I was looking at purchasing from NewEgg and his posts really make me nervous. Anyones' thoughts?


----------



## Drannats

First of all, I want to thank everyone who has posted on this forum. After months of looking around for a system, I have ordered my 6100 and am hoping to see it in a couple of days. The feedback I read here was very helpful!

I am new to the home theater world, so I wanted to ask a couple of quick questions to make sure I am going down the right path. The physical limitations of my room will not really allow me to set the system up as a 7.1 (at least not in a way that my wife will allow). I am planning on using it as a 5.1 system for the time being and running the 2 extra speakers to another room as the 'B' set. From what I have read, the receiver automatically detects what speakers are hooked up. Is there any other setup I will have to do if I am running it as a 5.1?

Also, I believe I read that in a 5.1 system, the surround speakers should be located on the sides. Again, with my noted physical and "wifely" limitations, I am going to have to mount them to the rear of the listeners. I know the "purists" are probably cringing, but is there any real problem with this? Any and all feedback is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## ICUDOGG

I bought this system about 2 weeks ago. I have finally got it all setup. I am running it as a 6.1 system (do to the room like most of the others) The system DID realize that the 7th speaker was not there and calibrated itself as a 6.1 system automatically.


My question is the remote. I have programmed with the HD-A3 and the SA 8300HD. If I could figure out how to make the remote record and list when in the Cable box mode I would only need this remote. And this would make the wife much happier about the 6 huge speakers hung on her walls! LOL I know the Harmony 550 would do this but if I could find out how to make the Onkyo Univeral remote do just these two functions then I would be set.


Just to clarify..the onkyo remote will play, stop, pause, ff,rr, skip, display guide....everything I need it to do on the Cable box Except for Record and List already recorded shows.....Anyhelp?


Thanks


Oh and I love this system so far!


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stupidjunior* /forum/post/14908043
> 
> 
> I have my Wii connected by component cables to my receiver. When I play Wii games on CD, it works flawlessly. However, when I play downloaded old school games from Wii Connect, the TV goes blank and says searching for signal. Now, I still get sound and can hear the game starting, but there is absolutely no picture. Any ideas?



stupidjunior,

How is the output of the receiver connected to the TV, component or HDMI? Take a look at page 98 of the receiver manual.

You could always just run the audio cables through the receiver and the video straight to a component input on the TV.

Regards


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drannats* /forum/post/14909069
> 
> 
> First of all, I want to thank everyone who has posted on this forum. After months of looking around for a system, I have ordered my 6100 and am hoping to see it in a couple of days. The feedback I read here was very helpful!
> 
> I am new to the home theater world, so I wanted to ask a couple of quick questions to make sure I am going down the right path. The physical limitations of my room will not really allow me to set the system up as a 7.1 (at least not in a way that my wife will allow). I am planning on using it as a 5.1 system for the time being and running the 2 extra speakers to another room as the 'B' set. From what I have read, the receiver automatically detects what speakers are hooked up. Is there any other setup I will have to do if I am running it as a 5.1?
> 
> Also, I believe I read that in a 5.1 system, the surround speakers should be located on the sides. Again, with my noted physical and "wifely" limitations, I am going to have to mount them to the rear of the listeners. I know the "purists" are probably cringing, but is there any real problem with this? Any and all feedback is greatly appreciated. Thanks.



Drannats,

One word of caution! The B set of speakers only work on analog inputs. So you have to decide what you want to listen to on the B set and then run analog (red/white ) cables along with the any digital cable for that source. Look at page 7 of the manual online at: http://www.onkyousa.com/download/own...fm?cat=Systems 

Yes, the system will determine which speakers are connected at setup.

Regards


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ICUDOGG* /forum/post/14909441
> 
> 
> I bought this system about 2 weeks ago. I have finally got it all setup. I am running it as a 6.1 system (do to the room like most of the others) The system DID realize that the 7th speaker was not there and calibrated itself as a 6.1 system automatically.
> 
> 
> My question is the remote. I have programmed with the HD-A3 and the SA 8300HD. If I could figure out how to make the remote record and list when in the Cable box mode I would only need this remote. And this would make the wife much happier about the 6 huge speakers hung on her walls! LOL I know the Harmony 550 would do this but if I could find out how to make the Onkyo Univeral remote do just these two functions then I would be set.
> 
> 
> Just to clarify..the onkyo remote will play, stop, pause, ff,rr, skip, display guide....everything I need it to do on the Cable box Except for Record and List already recorded shows.....Anyhelp?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Oh and I love this system so far!




ICUDOGG,

I can't get your remote to do all the functions on your cablebox, but I'll tell you what works for me. It's a Sony $26 learning remote. I'm using it to control the receiver, a Sony TV, a Netflex (Roku) box, a Motorola cablebox, a VCR, a CD player, and a PS3 (copied the Nyko ). You can find it online for under $20. It's a Sony RMVL600 remote. I love it.

Regards


----------



## Stewed

Hey all,


This seems like quite the popular HTIAB. Does onkyo sell this receiver as a stand alone model? It has all the features I'm looking for but I don't really need all the speakers. If not, could anyone recommend a comparable receiver?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stewed* /forum/post/14911005
> 
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> 
> This seems like quite the popular HTIAB. Does onkyo sell this receiver as a stand alone model? It has all the features I'm looking for but I don't really need all the speakers. If not, could anyone recommend a comparable receiver?



TXSR606 is the equivalent receiver. its 330 shipped on Amazon i think.


----------



## Drannats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14910402
> 
> 
> Drannats,
> 
> One word of caution! The B set of speakers only work on analog inputs. So you have to decide what you want to listen to on the B set and then run analog (red/white ) cables along with the any digital cable for that source.
> 
> 
> Yes, the system will determine which speakers are connected at setup.
> 
> Regards




Thanks for the heads up. The main source for the 'B' set in my case would be the ipod dock/tuner.


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/14887766
> 
> 
> to drblank1, since you have the bluray player and the 6100, i don't see any reason why you won't be able to hear or listen TrueHD even without the HDTV. As long as you have bluray-->6100--> regular TV. I would assume as well needing HDMI connection from bluray to S6100.



I'm going to try to connect the blu-ray player to the 6100 via hdmi and connect the component video out to my SD TV. Maybe that will work. I'll read the manual again tonight to see if I missed something.


----------



## Stewed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/14911076
> 
> 
> TXSR606 is the equivalent receiver. its 330 shipped on Amazon i think.



Thanks... Now I have to decide if for another $200 if it's just worth it to get the sub and speakers as well. Kinda seems like a bargain


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/14911467
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to connect the blu-ray player to the 6100 via hdmi and connect the component video out to my SD TV. Maybe that will work. I'll read the manual again tonight to see if I missed something.



drblank1,

See if there is a way to set the output of the Bu-ray player to 480i (Standard TV).

Regards


----------



## tiberius1023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *60HawkDoc* /forum/post/14909051
> 
> 
> Has anyone else seen anything like ThinkRevolutionX or this just a BAD "luck of the draw" situation for him? I really like all the things that I have read so far, but I was looking at purchasing from NewEgg and his posts really make me nervous. Anyones' thoughts?



I recently purchased the 6100 and it's excellent....I hate to say it, but I think ThinkRevolutionX was just unlucky...the only thing I've noticed is this thing runs HOT...not warm, but HOT. If anyone's like me and you don't have enough space around your receiver (I only have about 1" of clearance above mine) I highly recommend the following low profile fan:

middleatlantic.com/rackac/cooling/qcool.htm 


This fan does a great job keeping the receiver cool.


----------



## johnlukenj

Hi folks, I was wondering if you could help with some technical questions.

I was considering purchasing Onkyo HT-S6100 (or the S7100 model), but my SONYWEGA doesn't have an HDMI connection. It only has a DVI (in addiiton to several component inputs). Would I still be able to take advantage of the HD-video portion of the HDMI if I use an HDMI-DVI adapter that goes from the receiver (HDMI out) to my TV (DVI in) ?


Specifically, should the following configuration work ?


1. Connect my DVD player (still deciding between Oppo 981HD and Sony Blue ray BD-S50) via HDMI to the receiver

2. Connect my Comcast Cable box via HDMI to the receiver

3. And connect the receiver (HDMI out) to the TV (DVI) via an HDMI-DVI adapter.


I've heard that there are some issues with cable box not being able to "sync" with the receiver via HDMI. If so, would it be better to connect the cable box using its DVI output to the receiver's HDMI via the same HDMI-DVI adapter, and for the audio part, use optical Toslink ?


Thanks much for anyone who could provide some insights !


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnlukenj* /forum/post/14915153
> 
> 
> Hi folks, I was wondering if you could help with some technical questions.
> 
> I was considering purchasing Onkyo HT-S6100 (or the S7100 model), but my SONYWEGA doesn't have an HDMI connection. It only has a DVI (in addiiton to several component inputs). Would I still be able to take advantage of the HD-video portion of the HDMI if I use an HDMI-DVI adapter that goes from the receiver (HDMI out) to my TV (DVI in) ?
> 
> 
> Specifically, should the following configuration work ?
> 
> 
> 1. Connect my DVD player (still deciding between Oppo 981HD and Sony Blue ray BD-S50) via HDMI to the receiver
> 
> 2. Connect my Comcast Cable box via HDMI to the receiver
> 
> 3. And connect the receiver (HDMI out) to the TV (DVI) via an HDMI-DVI adapter.
> 
> 
> I've heard that there are some issues with cable box not being able to "sync" with the receiver via HDMI. If so, would it be better to connect the cable box using its DVI output to the receiver's HDMI via the same HDMI-DVI adapter, and for the audio part, use optical Toslink ?
> 
> 
> Thanks much for anyone who could provide some insights !



johnlukenj,

Take a look at the specifications of your TV set. Since it does not have an HDMI input, I would suspect that the best resolution that it supports is 1080i. While I would see no reason that you could not use a HDMI to DVI cable from the receiver to the TV, I don't think it would give you any better video than a component cable. The only input that you would not be getting the very best video (1080P) from would be the DVD player, and that would be the TV's fault, not the connections. Most cable companies only broadcast in 1080i at their very best, so component video/optical audio or HDMI would not be an issue. I have a Comcast (Motorola) cable box and it works perfectly with the receiver, if I use component video/optical audio or HDMI. The first thing to check is what screen resolution your TV supports.

Regards


----------



## sunten1

Hey guys


I need some help. I was trying to setup the auto tune thing and it keeps giving me errors because I only have it hooked up as a 5.1 setup. I hooked up the surround back and the fronts and center.


If I can't tune through that, how do you adjust the volumes of each speaker?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sunten1* /forum/post/14916565
> 
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> 
> I need some help. I was trying to setup the auto tune thing and it keeps giving me errors because I only have it hooked up as a 5.1 setup. I hooked up the surround back and the fronts and center.
> 
> 
> If I can't tune through that, how do you adjust the volumes of each speaker?




sunten1,

You are using the wrong channels. You have to use the side surrounds not the back surrounds with a 5.1 setup.

Regards


----------



## sunten1

Hey Joe


Thanks!


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *60HawkDoc* /forum/post/14909051
> 
> 
> Has anyone else seen anything like ThinkRevolutionX or this just a BAD "luck of the draw" situation for him? I really like all the things that I have read so far, but I was looking at purchasing from NewEgg and his posts really make me nervous. Anyones' thoughts?



My 6100 has been working like a champ! I am running my currently running my Xbox 360 through it flawlessly (games and some movies).


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tiberius1023* /forum/post/14914184
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the 6100 ...the only thing I've noticed is this thing runs HOT...not warm, but HOT



I have seen this mentioned many times about the 6100. I am an electrical engineer and want to put the power consumption/heat issue into perspective. For a system in this price range, it sure does put out a lot of power (910 watts). If you're like me, I routinely run my 6100 at or near maximum power. 910 watts is a LOT of heat. 910 watts is equal to approximately fifteen 60 watt light bulbs. Have you ever accidentally touched a 60 watt light bulb when it was on.







You can understand why this thing gets hot.


I think most people are surprise how warm the unit can get because we are not used to having a system that can put out this much power at this price range. Just my 2 cents - probably not even worth that!!!


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Stewed* /forum/post/14911546
> 
> 
> Thanks... Now I have to decide if for another $200 if it's just worth it to get the sub and speakers as well. Kinda seems like a bargain



$200 for speakers and sub is only a "bargain"







if you're going to be satisfied with sub-par SQ. Seriously, take a look at the sticky HTIB Alternatives thread in this forum before you buy.


----------



## Ron50

A little off topic but... I am going to plug this receiver along with my plasma, blu ray player, wii and cable box into a surge protector. I have been looking at ones made by Tripp Lite and Panamax. Anyone have any suggestions or how many joules of protection I should be looking for? It will be mounted in a custom made cabinet so I need to get it before it is built.


Thanks.


Ron


----------



## JDub_41

Hey Guys,


Those with a PS3, what listening mode are you using when playing games?


Thanks


----------



## andydumi

Direct I think its called.


----------



## TimothyP83

Ok, heres my question. When watching a blu ray, and it has true hd, dts hd, etc. How do i know thats whats being outputted thru my receiver. I dont see True HD highlighted on my receiver. I see Neo6 and PLII, but not true-hd.


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimothyP83* /forum/post/14932843
> 
> 
> Ok, heres my question. When watching a blu ray, and it has true hd, dts hd, etc. How do i know thats whats being outputted thru my receiver. I dont see True HD highlighted on my receiver. I see Neo6 and PLII, but not true-hd.



Just found my answer


> Quote:
> Why is my receiver not showing Dolby Tru HD, Dolby Plus, DTS-Master, and DTS-HD when the disc is showing that it supports those formats?
> 
> 
> Onkyo AV receiver's from the TXSR 605 and up can decode the Dolby Tru HD, Dolby Plus, DTS-Master, and DTS-HD bitstream audio data. Some Blu Ray and HD players have the capabilities of sending over a bitstream over to the receiver via the HDMI connection. Then once you select the format on the disc it will display it on the receivers display. If your player is setup correctly for the Bitstream and still you are seeing PCM Multichannel then you would have to go into the menu of the receiver to Hardware setup. In Hardware go to HDMI then to Audio out it should be set to OFF. Once you have this set to off then you would get the surround mode that you have chosen to display on the receiver. If all settings are correct within the receiver and player and you are still seeing PCM Multichannel being displayed, please check with manufacture if there are any updates available for the bitstream audio data for that player.


----------



## andydumi

Whats your player? Some players output LCPM, which means the player decodes TrueHD and DTS-MA and then send the contents untouched via LCPM (think of it as unzipping a file then sending the contents). In that case, your receiver would display LPCM but not TrueHD, since it is not doing the decoding itself.

The PS3 does this so people run into this all the time. You still get all the quality, just without the light on the receiver.


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/14932948
> 
> 
> Whats your player? Some players output LCPM, which means the player decodes TrueHD and DTS-MA and then send the contents untouched via LCPM (think of it as unzipping a file then sending the contents). In that case, your receiver would display LPCM but not TrueHD, since it is not doing the decoding itself.
> 
> The PS3 does this so people run into this all the time. You still get all the quality, just without the light on the receiver.



i have the sharp aquos player.


----------



## TimothyP83

^^^^tried this and its still not working. I dont see it.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimothyP83* /forum/post/14944787
> 
> 
> ^^^^tried this and its still not working. I dont see it.




TimothyP83,

Do you have the BD-HP20U? Look at your manual for the Blu-Ray Player. I think on page 34 you will find that it says to set the audio out for HDMI output to auto to have the receiver decode the sound. Hope that helps.

Regards


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14946654
> 
> 
> TimothyP83,
> 
> Do you have the BD-HP20U? Look at your manual for the Blu-Ray Player. I think on page 34 you will find that it says to set the audio out for HDMI output to auto to have the receiver decode the sound. Hope that helps.
> 
> Regards




I did this and no change. i've tried everything.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimothyP83* /forum/post/14946923
> 
> 
> I did this and no change. i've tried everything.




TimothyP83,

I am sorry if this sounds stupid, but I have to ask.... on the disk that you are playing in the DVD player, on the Main menu, does it have 'Audio Setup' or 'Language Selection'? In other words, does it give you a choice of sound quality?


----------



## pollofrito22

Checking back in guys, have had this since labor day weekend and am very pleased. I am running into a frustrating problem;


I have a moto DCH3416 from comcast. I have the settings as follows; output 1080i; with 480i 4:3 overide enabled, RGB as the color space and pass through as the audio. For whatever reason, occasionally the DCH3416 resets to default and i have to go into the menu and reset the settings I want.


SO i started to leave the box on and just turn off the tv and 6100. That didnt work. Still occasionally would have to reset the settings. The other night I went to turn off the reciever using the remote and it turned my cable box off! SO i said to myself, ok maybe that is the problem, so last night i turned the reciever off from the unit itself and this morning when i turned it on, the moto box was reset again. Anyone else running into this problem? Maybe a bad box? Thoughts?


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14947207
> 
> 
> TimothyP83,
> 
> I am sorry if this sounds stupid, but I have to ask.... on the disk that you are playing in the DVD player, on the Main menu, does it have 'Audio Setup' or 'Language Selection'? In other words, does it give you a choice of sound quality?



yes, dts 5.1 is selected.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimothyP83* /forum/post/14949651
> 
> 
> yes, dts 5.1 is selected.





TimothyP83,

I may have found your problem. Here is a review of your Blu-Ray player that you should look at.
http://reviews.cnet.com/video-player...-32596030.html 


It states, "It also lacks bit-stream audio support for high resolution formats, which means you can't send encoded Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio soundtracks to new receivers with decoding capabilities."

I don't think your loosing anything. The audio is being sent multichannel pcm which should not be a problem, but you won't get the lights on the receiver. Andydumi hit on this in message #706 above.

Regards


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14949902
> 
> 
> TimothyP83,
> 
> I may have found your problem. Here is a review of your Blu-Ray player that you should look at.
> http://reviews.cnet.com/video-player...-32596030.html
> 
> 
> It states, "It also lacks bit-stream audio support for high resolution formats, which means you can't send encoded Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio soundtracks to new receivers with decoding capabilities."
> 
> I don't think your loosing anything. The audio is being sent multichannel pcm which should not be a problem, but you won't get the lights on the receiver. Andydumi hit on this in message #706 above.
> 
> Regards



Thanks a lot. I really appreciate the help. I actually thought i was missing out on something. Might be time for an upgrade though.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimothyP83* /forum/post/14951646
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot. I really appreciate the help. I actually thought i was missing out on something. Might be time for an upgrade though.




TimothyP83,

Here is something you can try to see if the Blu-Ray Player will give you the higher formats. Rent a DVD that has a sound track that's better then 5.1. I have one called 'Standing in the shadows of Motown' and it has 6.1 DTS-ES sound on it. When I play this on my PS3, which also outputs the sound via multi channel PCM, the receiver displays it as 7.1 along with the freq., when I press the display button on the remote. I'm assuming that you have all 7 speakers hooked up.


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14952263
> 
> 
> TimothyP83,
> 
> Here is something you can try to see if the Blu-Ray Player will give you the higher formats. Rent a DVD that has a sound track that's better then 5.1. I have one called 'Standing in the shadows of Motown' and it has 6.1 DTS-ES sound on it. When I play this on my PS3, which also outputs the sound via multi channel PCM, the receiver displays it as 7.1 along with the freq., when I press the display button on the remote. I'm assuming that you have all 7 speakers hooked up.



at the moment, i only have 5. But i will be hooking up the other 2 (back surround) this weekend.


----------



## johnlukenj

Cyclejoe, thanks for your responses!


----------



## Ron50

Apologies to all but I am still confused as to how to properly mount the side and rear surround speakers. I purchased the mounts from momoprice and there is a threaded hole in the rear of the speaker and a threaded hole in the mount.


It looks like i'd need a headless machine screw to connect both holes unless there is something I am missing. I've seen 1/4" mentioned. what about the length?


Any help appreciated.


Ron


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pollofrito22* /forum/post/14949346
> 
> 
> Checking back in guys, have had this since labor day weekend and am very pleased. I am running into a frustrating problem;
> 
> 
> I have a moto DCH3416 from comcast. I have the settings as follows; output 1080i; with 480i 4:3 overide enabled, RGB as the color space and pass through as the audio. For whatever reason, occasionally the DCH3416 resets to default and i have to go into the menu and reset the settings I want.
> 
> 
> SO i started to leave the box on and just turn off the tv and 6100. That didnt work. Still occasionally would have to reset the settings. The other night I went to turn off the reciever using the remote and it turned my cable box off! SO i said to myself, ok maybe that is the problem, so last night i turned the reciever off from the unit itself and this morning when i turned it on, the moto box was reset again. Anyone else running into this problem? Maybe a bad box? Thoughts?



pollofrito22,

I have the same cable box from Comcast. Are you using the S6100's remote to also control the cable box?


----------



## Spachi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron50* /forum/post/14958995
> 
> 
> Apologies to all but I am still confused as to how to properly mount the side and rear surround speakers. I purchased the mounts from momoprice and there is a threaded hole in the rear of the speaker and a threaded hole in the mount.
> 
> 
> It looks like i'd need a headless machine screw to connect both holes unless there is something I am missing. I've seen 1/4" mentioned. what about the length?
> 
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> 
> Ron



pg 19 of thisthread has some good info


----------



## Kagey777

I'm new here and hope this is the right place for this!


I'm considering the 6100 and all of your comments and reviews I've read have been very helpful!


However, CNET'S review says they were disappointed with the video processing of this reciever. From your posts, I can see it has great audio, but I need great video too!


Any feedback from your experience in this regard would be great!


Thank you!


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kagey777* /forum/post/14962761
> 
> 
> I'm new here and hope this is the right place for this!
> 
> 
> I'm considering the 6100 and all of your comments and reviews I've read have been very helpful!
> 
> 
> However, CNET'S review says they were disappointed with the video processing of this reciever. From your posts, I can see it has great audio, but I need great video too!
> 
> 
> Any feedback from your experience in this regard would be great!
> 
> 
> Thank you!



Kagey777,

What Cnet said was, "Videophiles should take note, however, that we weren't exactly satisfied with the analog-to-HDMI video performance of the similar TX-SR606, which also featured the same Faroudja DCDi Edge video processing."

What analog video source were you thinking of using? Analog TV, even over the air, is done as of Feb. 2009. The only analog video source left, that I can think of, would be a vcr. If you didn't like the looks of analog run through the receiver, you can just run the sound through the receiver and the run the video straight. Hope this helps you.

Regards


----------



## Drannats

Just received my 6100 and am very happy. I am having an issue getting sound from my Wii. I have read this thread a lot, and I am sure I am making some sort of stupid mistake. My setup is:

HDMI In 1 - PS3 assigned as "DVD"
HDMI In 2 - DirecTV HD DVR assigned as "CBL/SAT"
Component In 1 - Wii Video assigned as "AUX"

The PS3 and DirecTV work great. On the Wii, I have picture, but no sound. I have the audio connections for the Wii plugged into the analog inputs labeled "FRONT DVD". From the setup example on pg. 30 of the manual, this looks correct. The audio assigned to the "AUX" is analog, so it looks like it is right. Any ideas why I have no sound?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drannats* /forum/post/14963027
> 
> 
> Just received my 6100 and am very happy. I am having an issue getting sound from my Wii. I have read this thread a lot, and I am sure I am making some sort of stupid mistake. My setup is:
> 
> HDMI In 1 - PS3 assigned as "DVD"
> HDMI In 2 - DirecTV HD DVR assigned as "CBL/SAT"
> Component In 1 - Wii Video assigned as "AUX"
> 
> The PS3 and DirecTV work great. On the Wii, I have picture, but no sound. I have the audio connections for the Wii plugged into the analog inputs labeled "FRONT DVD". From the setup example on pg. 30 of the manual, this looks correct. The audio assigned to the "AUX" is analog, so it looks like it is right. Any ideas why I have no sound?



Drannats,
Disregard the following info. I thought you were using the Aux audio input. I'll get back to you shortly.

The HDMI and digital audio have priority over the analog AUX input. To correct your problem, go to the menu and select 'Input Assign' go to 'HDMI' then select 'AUX' and set it to '----'. Go back to 'Input Assign' and select 'Digital Audio Input'. Select AUX and change it to '----'. The analog input should now work.

Regards

I'm Back,

The problem is that you can not assign analog inputs. You could do what I suggested above and use the analog audio inputs on the front of the receiver, but I'm sure you would rather plug them in the back. To plug them in the back, what input you select (VCR, TAPE, DVD, CBL/SAT etc.) has to match where they are plugged in since you can not assign analog inputs. The way that you have them now, plugged into the 'DVR FRONT' means that the Wii sound would only work when you seleced 'DVD' and the PS3 was off. That's not good. You can use the 'TAPE in' or the 'VCR in' analog audio inputs on the back, since you are not using either one. You would have to change the 'Component Input' of the 'VCR' or 'TAPE' to 'IN1' and set the component input of AUX to '----'. Check to see that the 'HDMI inputs' and 'Digital Audio Inputs' for the 'VCR' or 'TAPE' are set to '----'. You then have to select 'VCR' or 'TAPE' to play the Wii. Hope thsi makes sense to you.

cyclejoe


----------



## Drannats

I'm Back,

The problem is that you can not assign analog inputs. You could do what I suggested above and use the analog audio inputs on the front of the receiver, but I'm sure you would rather plug them in the back. To plug them in the back, what input you select (VCR, TAPE, DVD, CBL/SAT etc.) has to match where they are plugged in since you can not assign analog inputs. The way that you have them now, plugged into the 'DVR FRONT' means that the Wii sound would only work when you seleced 'DVD' and the PS3 was off. That's not good. You can use the 'TAPE in' or the 'VCR in' analog audio inputs on the back, since you are not using either one. You would have to change the 'Component Input' of the 'VCR' or 'TAPE' to 'IN1' and set the component input of AUX to '----'. Check to see that the 'HDMI inputs' and 'Digital Audio Inputs' for the 'VCR' or 'TAPE' are set to '----'. You then have to select 'VCR' or 'TAPE' to play the Wii. Hope thsi makes sense to you.

cyclejoe[/quote]


Joe


Makes a lot of sense. I was trying to be somewhat accurate with my assignments, but I was afraid this might be my problem. I will go thru and reassign/swap it out tonite. Thanks for your help.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Drannats* /forum/post/14963453
> 
> I'm Back,
> 
> The problem is that you can not assign analog inputs. You could do what I suggested above and use the analog audio inputs on the front of the receiver, but I'm sure you would rather plug them in the back. To plug them in the back, what input you select (VCR, TAPE, DVD, CBL/SAT etc.) has to match where they are plugged in since you can not assign analog inputs. The way that you have them now, plugged into the 'DVR FRONT' means that the Wii sound would only work when you seleced 'DVD' and the PS3 was off. That's not good. You can use the 'TAPE in' or the 'VCR in' analog audio inputs on the back, since you are not using either one. You would have to change the 'Component Input' of the 'VCR' or 'TAPE' to 'IN1' and set the component input of AUX to '----'. Check to see that the 'HDMI inputs' and 'Digital Audio Inputs' for the 'VCR' or 'TAPE' are set to '----'. You then have to select 'VCR' or 'TAPE' to play the Wii. Hope thsi makes sense to you.
> 
> cyclejoe



Joe


Makes a lot of sense. I was trying to be somewhat accurate with my assignments, but I was afraid this might be my problem. I will go thru and reassign/swap it out tonite. Thanks for your help.[/quote]


Drannats,

There is another option if your interested. You could leave all the inputs connected the way they are. Assign 'Component Video Input #1' to 'DVD' and leave the PS3 on HDMI 1 assigned to 'DVD'. Just turn the PS3 off when you want to use the Wii. The receiver, when 'DVD' is selected, uses the inputs by priority. The highest is HDMI 1 (PS3), if the PS3 is off, it uses the 'Component 1' (Wii). The sound should work the same way. If the PS3 is off, when 'DVD' is selected, it should use the analog 'Front Dvd' inputs that you have connected to the Wii. If you don't hear sound from the Wii with the PS3 off and 'DVD' selected, see page 49 of the receiver for a simple fix, but I don't think you will need to.

cyclejoe


----------



## Drannats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14964493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drannats,
> 
> There is another option if your interested. You could leave all the inputs connected the way they are. Assign 'Component Video Input #1' to 'DVD' and leave the PS3 on HDMI 1 assigned to 'DVD'. Just turn the PS3 off when you want to use the Wii. The receiver, when 'DVD' is selected, uses the inputs by priority. The highest is HDMI 1 (PS3), if the PS3 is off, it uses the 'Component 1' (Wii). The sound should work the same way. If the PS3 is off, when 'DVD' is selected, it should use the analog 'Front Dvd' inputs that you have connected to the Wii. If you don't hear sound from the Wii with the PS3 off and 'DVD' selected, see page 49 of the receiver for a simple fix, but I don't think you will need to.
> 
> cyclejoe



Now that you mention it, last night when I was running through everything, I think my PS3 was on because it was downloading some software upgrades. I had read about the priorities, but couldn't figure out where the conflict was. I kinda rushed through my setup because when I received my system the box was damaged, so I just wanted to verify everything was working. It's a good thing I could come to work today and think things thru!! Thanks for the options, I will let you know which one I settle with.


----------



## Kagey777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14962857
> 
> 
> Kagey777,
> 
> What Cnet said was, "Videophiles should take note, however, that we weren't exactly satisfied with the analog-to-HDMI video performance of the similar TX-SR606, which also featured the same Faroudja DCDi Edge video processing."
> 
> What analog video source were you thinking of using? Analog TV, even over the air, is done as of Feb. 2009. The only analog video source left, that I can think of, would be a vcr. If you didn't like the looks of analog run through the receiver, you can just run the sound through the receiver and the run the video straight. Hope this helps you.
> 
> Regards




Yes, thank you! You're absolutely right.


Peace


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kagey777* /forum/post/14970093
> 
> 
> Yes, thank you! You're absolutely right.
> 
> 
> Peace



Kagey777,

I may have unintentionally mislead you. It turns out that component video is also analog video. That being said, I can tell you that I'm using a Netflex (Roku) movie box with component outputs to the s6100 receiver and having the receiver upconvert the 480i picture to 1080i with great results. I decided to try it also on my VCR. While it's not as good as the results with the Netflex box, it's still acceptable. The only place that I don't like the upconverting is with VCR tapes that I shot with an analog movie camera, but I can just turn off the upconverting to watch them. Hope this helps.

cyclejoe


----------



## Drannats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14964493
> 
> 
> Drannats,
> 
> There is another option if your interested. You could leave all the inputs connected the way they are. Assign 'Component Video Input #1' to 'DVD' and leave the PS3 on HDMI 1 assigned to 'DVD'. Just turn the PS3 off when you want to use the Wii. The receiver, when 'DVD' is selected, uses the inputs by priority. The highest is HDMI 1 (PS3), if the PS3 is off, it uses the 'Component 1' (Wii). The sound should work the same way. If the PS3 is off, when 'DVD' is selected, it should use the analog 'Front Dvd' inputs that you have connected to the Wii. If you don't hear sound from the Wii with the PS3 off and 'DVD' selected, see page 49 of the receiver for a simple fix, but I don't think you will need to.
> 
> cyclejoe



Joe

Didn't work as set up with PS3 off. Not sure why, but it doesn't matter. I went ahead and shifted audio to the TAPE inputs and reassigned the component as TAPE. Works great now. Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## Kagey777




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14973486
> 
> 
> Kagey777,
> 
> I may have unintentionally mislead you. It turns out that component video is also analog video. That being said, I can tell you that I'm using a Netflex (Roku) movie box with component outputs to the s6100 receiver and having the receiver upconvert the 480i picture to 1080i with great results. I decided to try it also on my VCR. While it's not as good as the results with the Netflex box, it's still acceptable. The only place that I don't like the upconverting is with VCR tapes that I shot with an analog movie camera, but I can just turn off the upconverting to watch them. Hope this helps.
> 
> cyclejoe




Joe,


Wouldn't you hook up the box with HDMI though instead of component and get a better picture?


I'm certainly a newbee on this stuff so correct me if I'm wrong.


I plan on using my regular Oppo upconverting DVD player, (or hopefully soon,


Blu-ray) via HDMI. The VCR wouldn't come in to play for me.


Thank you.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kagey777* /forum/post/14975429
> 
> 
> Joe,
> 
> 
> Wouldn't you hook up the box with HDMI though instead of component and get a better picture?
> 
> 
> I'm certainly a newbee on this stuff so correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> I plan on using my regular Oppo upconverting DVD player, (or hopefully soon,
> 
> 
> Blu-ray) via HDMI. The VCR wouldn't come in to play for me.
> 
> 
> Thank you.




Kagey777,

If your hooking up a box ( DVD etc.) that has upconverting and an HDMI output, it would be better to use the HDMI output. However I'm talking about a Netflex movie box, and while it does have an HDMI output, it's native output signal is 480p with no upconverting. Using the component output of this box to the component inputs of the receiver allows me to upconvert this signal to 1080i and it looks real good.

Regards


----------



## falz

Just picked up the 6100 today. I already have an Onkyo TX-SR705 for a different room, as well as some 10year old polk speakers I'm fond of. I wanted something relatively inexpensive for a 2nd room that has a projector. I was just going to get speakers, but the price of this with what appears to be almost the tx-sr606 seemed like too good of a deal.


Hooked up speakers, they sound just fine. My projector currently has Component video hooked to inputs- it supports HDMI but I don't feel like spending hours fishing cable (yet).


Does anyone know if I can take an HD source coming IN from HDMI and have it output over Component? I would think that HDCP stuff wouldn't work for sure, but I'm unsure of other items.


----------



## Trenchtoaster

hello, I have a problem. I am trying to decide whether to buy the s6100s or the s5100s. Right now I just have my computer and a monitor with klipsch 2.1 speakers. I would like to have a nice surround sound system that will blow the two z-5500s that my roommates have out of the water.


my other option is buying a sharp 1080p 32" OR 37" lcd tv that I would also use as a monitor. this would run be about 1000 dollars and would replace my current 19" monitor.


I should be focusing on buying a car as well so at the moment i can only afford one of these items until a few more paychecks at least, so what would be the best option? can I justify the s6100s over the 5100s just due to true hd sound? I plan on buying either a 360 or ps3 eventually after I get a lcd tv. also, would one of those lcd tvs work well as a monitor for general things like aim/firefox/videogames and especially movies? i have a hd tv tuner card and a hd box in my room but i honestly have only turned it on one time for a debate in the last few months, always wind up in a roommates room to watch tv.


----------



## zamboni333

Is anyone else with FIOS having issues getting 4:3 SD material to fill the screen? I've gone through all the settings on the cable box/receiver/TV (Samsung HPS42 plasma) and can't seem to get it to work.


Prior to setting up the HTS6100, I had the moto FIOS box (HD-DVR) going to the TV via HDMI and SD material would stretch to fill the screen. Now I have the cable box -> HTS6100 -> TV (all HDMI). The cable box has an option for SD override that will reduce resolution to 480p for SD material but the guide looks worse and there is a delay while it switches output formats.


Thanks for any help!


----------



## Silverfox1

If the consumer uses a DVD Blu-Ray player watching a 1080P movie and connects the output of the Blu-Ray player into the s6100 receiver will the Onkyo s6100 process this 1080P down to 1080i going to a 1080P television?


Or can the user set the DVD HDMI input to s6100 as passthrough only for just the video but still process just the DVD audio content ?


Regards & Thanks for any replys


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falz* /forum/post/14988090
> 
> 
> Just picked up the 6100 today. I already have an Onkyo TX-SR705 for a different room, as well as some 10year old polk speakers I'm fond of. I wanted something relatively inexpensive for a 2nd room that has a projector. I was just going to get speakers, but the price of this with what appears to be almost the tx-sr606 seemed like too good of a deal.
> 
> 
> Hooked up speakers, they sound just fine. My projector currently has Component video hooked to inputs- it supports HDMI but I don't feel like spending hours fishing cable (yet).
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I can take an HD source coming IN from HDMI and have it output over Component? I would think that HDCP stuff wouldn't work for sure, but I'm unsure of other items.




falz,

Look at the 'Video Resolution Chart' on page 98 of the Onkyo manual. It looks like it will not work. HDMI input will only go out over an HDMI output regardless of resolution.

Regards


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zamboni333* /forum/post/14991380
> 
> 
> Is anyone else with FIOS having issues getting 4:3 SD material to fill the screen? I've gone through all the settings on the cable box/receiver/TV (Samsung HPS42 plasma) and can't seem to get it to work.
> 
> 
> Prior to setting up the HTS6100, I had the moto FIOS box (HD-DVR) going to the TV via HDMI and SD material would stretch to fill the screen. Now I have the cable box -> HTS6100 -> TV (all HDMI). The cable box has an option for SD override that will reduce resolution to 480p for SD material but the guide looks worse and there is a delay while it switches output formats.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!




zamboni333,

If the FIOS box allows you to set the 4:3 overide to 480i try that instead of 480p.

Regards


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Silverfox1* /forum/post/14991892
> 
> 
> If the consumer uses a DVD Blu-Ray player watching a 1080P movie and connects the output of the Blu-Ray player into the s6100 receiver will the Onkyo s6100 process this 1080P down to 1080i going to a 1080P television?
> 
> 
> Or can the user set the DVD HDMI input to s6100 as passthrough only for just the video but still process just the DVD audio content ?
> 
> 
> Regards & Thanks for any replys



Silverfox1,

If you are talking about HDMI connections, whatever input resolution you put in, you will get out. It does not change resolutions of HDMI. Since your speaking of 1080P, then you have to be talking about HDMI, but you do have to use an HDMI output.

Regards


----------



## pollofrito22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14960112
> 
> 
> pollofrito22,
> 
> I have the same cable box from Comcast. Are you using the S6100's remote to also control the cable box?



No i have not formally programmed the remote to contrl the cable box on a few occasions I noticed it controls it anyhow.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pollofrito22* /forum/post/14992373
> 
> 
> No i have not formally programmed the remote to contrl the cable box on a few occasions I noticed it controls it anyhow.



pollofrito22,

First thing I would do is set a different code in the remote for CBL/SAT and see if that stops it. You didn't say if you are using HDMI inputs and outputs on the receiver. My box is set to:

Screen size = 16:9

Resolution = 1080I

4:3 Override = 480I

HDMI Setting

HDMI/DVI = HDMI

Color Space = YCC 4:4:4

Audio Output = Auto


There have been times when I have seen the override setting change itself back from 480P to 480I when running the video through the receiver. I don't recall if I was using an HDMI or component output of the cable box at the time. I have used both.


----------



## falz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14992220
> 
> 
> falz,
> 
> Look at the 'Video Resolution Chart' on page 98 of the Onkyo manual. It looks like it will not work. HDMI input will only go out over an HDMI output regardless of resolution.
> 
> Regards



Thanks. I ended up going to HDMI output anyway since OSD overlay for volume, etc only shows up this way.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falz* /forum/post/14999340
> 
> 
> Thanks. I ended up going to HDMI output anyway since OSD overlay for volume, etc only shows up this way.



falz,

Sorry to disappoint you, but you won't get the volume overlay with an HDMI input to the receiver.


----------



## daixloxbmw

hi all,


i am looking to purchase an htib in the $500-$600 price range and came across this forum. there is an obsurd amount of quality info here... keep up the good work guys!


i have read through almost all of the 20+ pages on the onkyo hts6100 including the manual pdf file posted on page 1 and i seem to be getting contradicting specs on this system.


according to page 8 of the manual, it says the surround and surround back speakers are "full range" and has one 3-1/8 inch full range speaker with no mention of a tweeter.


then on page 97 of the same manual, it says the surround and surround back speakers are "2-way" and has one 3-1/8 inch cone woofer and a 1 inch balanced dome tweeter.


so which is it? can anyone who owns this system confirm the existence of the tweeter in the surround speakers?


i have owned other single driver "full range" speakers and they do no seem very full so if it doesnt have the tweeter, i will not even consider this otherwise amazing system.


thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## forcedfedgtp

When I took a flashlight to the rear surround speakers I can make out what appears to be a tweeter...similar to the way the fronts look (minus the 2nd woofer).


----------



## daixloxbmw

forcedfed,


thanks for the quick response. that is exactly what i wanted to hear. all the specs for this system sound amazing for the price... and this is the one hang up that was holding me back.


with your confirmation, i think i will go ahead with the purchase.


thanks again!


----------



## mvckalel

How much did you pay for your S6100? Did you get the extended warranty/other plans?


I've been trying to get an Onkyo for a while, and right now this one is $529.99 on JR. I have a 42" LCD and an Insignia blu-ray player (which is GREAT, no problems yet, whatsoever, I recommend it over any name brand, even when it is Profile 1.1 only).


What are your thoughts? Should I wait for a price drop? Should I buy the 606 and then some speakers? Should I spend more on the S7100? Will I see a real difference between regular DTS over HD DTS MA?


----------



## daixloxbmw

mvckalel,


you may want to check the shipping charges at JR. for me, shipping charges were $72 to massachusetts.


at newegg, it is $569 with no shipping charges.


so its cheaper at newegg for me.


dunno where youre shipping to but you may want to double check that.


----------



## HDNewbie1028

Hi everyone,


Lots of good info on this topic - the S6100 is the HTiB I'm drooling over at the moment. Currently, I have a 5+ year old Kenwood HTiB hooked into my 3 month old Sammy 40" 550. Due to limitations, the S6100 will be a 5.1 system for me, with the remaining 2 speakers in another room for analog stereo of music.


My concern is this heat issue. Obviously I've never had a true a/v receiver before (at least I don't really consider the Kenwood receiver a true a/v receiver, even though it does deliver dolby 5.1) so I don't know how much clearance one needs to have around the 6100 receiver unit so it won't fry. I purchased a Sauder entertainment credenza to put my TV on. There are 4 adjustable shelves (2 on each side of the credenza) and a masonite backing behind each shelf, so I guess you would say that it is enclosed, except in the front. No problem with heating issues with any of my current electronics, although my motorola stb, dvd player, and current receiver don't conduct much heat.


Bottom line - I need to know how much space to have around the receiver so that I don't burn my house down. Someone earlier mentioned a small fan from a company (can't remember which - the fan was flat, disc shaped and fit on top of the a/v component ventilation holes) but I couldn't find a price on their website, nor a way to purchase it, so I don't know what to do about getting a fan if I would need one.


Of course, I also need to pick up my first blu-ray player in order to enjoy my HTiB fully, which begs the question - which comes first, the player or the HTiB?


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/15017670
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Lots of good info on this topic - the S6100 is the HTiB I'm drooling over at the moment. Currently, I have a 5+ year old Kenwood HTiB hooked into my 3 month old Sammy 40" 550. Due to limitations, the S6100 will be a 5.1 system for me, with the remaining 2 speakers in another room for analog stereo of music.
> 
> 
> My concern is this heat issue. Obviously I've never had a true a/v receiver before (at least I don't really consider the Kenwood receiver a true a/v receiver, even though it does deliver dolby 5.1) so I don't know how much clearance one needs to have around the 6100 receiver unit so it won't fry. I purchased a Sauder entertainment credenza to put my TV on. There are 4 adjustable shelves (2 on each side of the credenza) and a masonite backing behind each shelf, so I guess you would say that it is enclosed, except in the front. No problem with heating issues with any of my current electronics, although my motorola stb, dvd player, and current receiver don't conduct much heat.
> 
> 
> Bottom line - I need to know how much space to have around the receiver so that I don't burn my house down. Someone earlier mentioned a small fan from a company (can't remember which - the fan was flat, disc shaped and fit on top of the a/v component ventilation holes) but I couldn't find a price on their website, nor a way to purchase it, so I don't know what to do about getting a fan if I would need one.
> 
> 
> Of course, I also need to pick up my first blu-ray player in order to enjoy my HTiB fully, which begs the question - which comes first, the player or the HTiB?



Hey there, HD:


I only have about 2 inches clearance on top of my S6100 receiver so I bought a cooling fan from HomeTheaterCooling.com for about $50. I'm very happy with it. It's super quiet and I was able to plug it into my cable box (which on always on when the other stuff is on). They do sell a thermostat, but it's actually more expensive than the fan ($65.00) if you would rather go that route.


There are a lot of other places to get fans as well if you hunt around on the Web.


As far as which component to get first, I had an OLD RCA sound system when I got my new TV and Blu Ray. It worked okay, but when I started playing Blu Rays, some of the newer sound formats weren't supported so it went out with the bathwater as well!


Hope that helps.


Greg


----------



## Ron50

First off a big thanks to all of you here who have helped first with my purchase of this system and then the setup.


It's my first surround system and while it's not totally hooked up, the process is nearing completion (wiring done, components hooked up)I have it connected until the media cabinet is ready and I am very happy with the sound. Everything from Blu rays to TV to music sounds great.


The last component I need to connect is the wii. The wii doesn't have the ability to connect via HDMI, only component cables.

Is it possible to hook up the Wii directly to the receiver so I can use the surround instead of the tv speaker?? Which connections on the receiver would I use. I was able to get sound by hooking up the 2 audio cables but nothing displayed on the TV.


My current setup is this:


Explorer 4200HD Cable box via HDMI into the Onkyo receiver

Sony BDP-S350 DVD via HDMI into Onkyo receiver

Onkyo receiver via HDMI to Samsung PN58A500


All controlled by the Harmony One remote( except the wii which it can't control).


Any help appreciated.


Ron


----------



## gambler1025

Has anyone found the best mounts to use with these speakers? I'd like to mount the six smaller speakers and put the center channel under my tv. Do they come with any brackets or anything? Thinking about pulling the trigger on this off amazon or vanns and I'd like to order what I need to mount them at the same time as well.


----------



## Ron50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gambler1025* /forum/post/15018307
> 
> 
> Has anyone found the best mounts to use with these speakers? I'd like to mount the six smaller speakers and put the center channel under my tv. Do they come with any brackets or anything? Thinking about pulling the trigger on this off amazon or vanns and I'd like to order what I need to mount them at the same time as well.



I just purchased the system too.


I picked up these mounts:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


They are very inexpensive and people say they work. I have them mounted on the 2 surrounds and 2 backs as we speak although they arent on the wall yet. I'm not convinced they will hold them although people say they do. They are rated for 10lbs which is well within the limit of what I am using it on (I think they are 3 lbs). They are sold a lot of other places for a lot more money.


There are plenty of other mounts if you do a google search, but most of them are expensive.


The system itself does not come with mounting for the speakers.


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/15017670
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Lots of good info on this topic - the S6100 is the HTiB I'm drooling over at the moment. Currently, I have a 5+ year old Kenwood HTiB hooked into my 3 month old Sammy 40" 550. Due to limitations, the S6100 will be a 5.1 system for me, with the remaining 2 speakers in another room for analog stereo of music.



Hey HDNEwbie1028,


I don't know what your limitations are but if you use the "B" speakers connections for your "other room analog stero of music" (and another set of speakers) you can keep your 6100 as a 7.1 system. When you turn on the "B" speakers, your system becomes a 5.1. So when you don't need analog stereo in the other room, you can still listen to real 7.1 HD audio formats. Just FYI.


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron50* /forum/post/15018133
> 
> 
> The last component I need to connect is the wii. The wii doesn't have the ability to connect via HDMI, only component cables.
> 
> Is it possible to hook up the Wii directly to the receiver so I can use the surround instead of the tv speaker?? Which connections on the receiver would I use. I was able to get sound by hooking up the 2 audio cables but nothing displayed on the TV.
> 
> 
> Ron



Ron,


The 6100 upconverts analog video signals to HDMI. You can connect the Wii to one of the component inputs and then upcovert the video signal to HDMI. I have not tried to upcovert video analog signals to HDMI, but it can be done if the receiver is configured properly. (BTW - The reviews on the upconversion were not stellar).


If the Wii (I don't have one) has a coaxial or optical output, use it instead of of the analog audio cables and connect the coax or optical cable to a corresponding input type on the 6100's receiver and then assign that audio input to the corresponding video input. Clear as mud???


----------



## Ron50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/15019416
> 
> 
> Ron,
> 
> 
> The 6100 upconverts analog video signals to HDMI. You can connect the Wii to one of the component inputs and then upcovert the video signal to HDMI. I have not tried to upcovert video analog signals to HDMI, but it can be done if the receiver is configured properly. (BTW - The reviews on the upconversion were not stellar).
> 
> 
> If the Wii (I don't have one) has a coaxial or optical output, use it instead of of the analog audio cables and connect the coax or optical cable to a corresponding input type on the 6100's receiver and then assign that audio input to the corresponding video input. Clear as mud???



Yeah, lol.


It doesn't have optical or coax just component. I'm afraid I still don't understand where on the receiver side they would go. There are 3 video (r,g,b) and 2 audio.


I've read elsewhere that you have to run the video direct to the tv and the audi can go thru the receiver. The problem with that is the compoenent cable I have is a 5 in 1 cable so it's hard to split the 3 and the 2 so they connect into 2 separate (tv and receiver) devices.


----------



## falz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ron50* /forum/post/15019976
> 
> 
> Yeah, lol.
> 
> 
> It doesn't have optical or coax just component. I'm afraid I still don't understand where on the receiver side they would go. There are 3 video (r,g,b) and 2 audio.
> 
> 
> I've read elsewhere that you have to run the video direct to the tv and the audi can go thru the receiver. The problem with that is the compoenent cable I have is a 5 in 1 cable so it's hard to split the 3 and the 2 so they connect into 2 separate (tv and receiver) devices.



Video doesn't have to go straight to the TV unless you've used the existing component inputs in the receiver already.


Put the video to one of the component inputs (left), and the audio to one of the standard red/white inputs. Then, go into the menus and assign them.


----------



## sunten1

is there any way to get the subwoofer to work with the ipod dock. I feel if the songs the i play with the ipod work just fine but there is no bass what so ever. I triedplaying around with the settings and i got nothing.


----------



## HDNewbie1028




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerianne* /forum/post/15018048
> 
> 
> Hey there, HD:
> 
> 
> I only have about 2 inches clearance on top of my S6100 receiver so I bought a cooling fan from HomeTheaterCooling.com for about $50. I'm very happy with it. It's super quiet and I was able to plug it into my cable box (which on always on when the other stuff is on). They do sell a thermostat, but it's actually more expensive than the fan ($65.00) if you would rather go that route.
> 
> 
> There are a lot of other places to get fans as well if you hunt around on the Web.
> 
> 
> As far as which component to get first, I had an OLD RCA sound system when I got my new TV and Blu Ray. It worked okay, but when I started playing Blu Rays, some of the newer sound formats weren't supported so it went out with the bathwater as well!
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> Greg




Greg -


Thanks for the advice on the fan. I have to do some measurements, but if I have 5" - 10" of space on top of the receiver do you think it would be okay, or would you still recommend a fan? Since the shelving is adjustable I thought I would put the receiver on the lower shelf and either move the shelf above higher (placing the center channel speaker on it) or removing it altogether.


I don't have enough funds, unfortunately, to pick up both a blu-ray and a new HTiB so I'm debating which to get first. The Sony BD-S350 is going for around $270 here in town ($380 for the S550) which seems a lot more manageable up front than a $600-$700 HTiB. On the other hand, with it being wintertime I'm hardly watching my current DVD player - have the Sammy going for football, hockey, and (soon) basketball, so the prospect of a decent sound package is enticing.










Most likely I'll go with the BD player first and save up for the HTiB. Hopefully by next spring the price will drop another $100 - $150.










Thanks again for the advice! I'll check out the website you suggested.


----------



## HDNewbie1028




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/15019267
> 
> 
> Hey HDNEwbie1028,
> 
> 
> I don't know what your limitations are but if you use the "B" speakers connections for your "other room analog stereo of music" (and another set of speakers) you can keep your 6100 as a 7.1 system. When you turn on the "B" speakers, your system becomes a 5.1. So when you don't need analog stereo in the other room, you can still listen to real 7.1 HD audio formats. Just FYI.




Whoops, you lost me. If I'm following you, when the "B" speakers aren't being used by the radio tuner (i.e. if I'm watching a bd movie) it will revert back to 7.1, correct? The bad thing is, the until would be set up in my living room, and I simply don't have enough space to set up 7 speakers, which is why I need to use it as a 5.1 system. I'm running a Rocketfish wireless system on my current HTiB back speakers so I don't have wires running under my carpeting from the receiver to the back speakers. However, it is not a true wireless system - there are speaker wires coming from the transmitter that run to those speakers, so even if I picked up a 2nd wireless system for the "B" speakers (which I'd have to do if I put it in a separate room) I'd still need to run speaker wire from that transmitter to the "B" speakers.


I suppose I could keep the back speakers and the surround speakers lined up against my other ones in the back and just pull the "B" speakers out into the room when I wanted to watch a BD movie. Seems like a hassle to do. That's the quandry I'm in. I like the system, but can't use the 7 speaker set up the way I should. I saw someone else on this thread had a similar situation and used the other two speakers in another room, so I thought that would work for me too - that way the speakers aren't sitting there collecting dust for nothing.


If you can clarify your point for me (in case I missed something) I would be appreciative. As the handle says, I'm a newbie!










whoops 2: After I sent this I thought about what you said. Correct me if I'm wrong, but if I remember correctly from looking at pictures of the back of the unit, there are inputs for all 7 speakers, PLUS an additional input(s) for the "B" speakers. Is that what you meant? If so, I see what you're saying now. The limitations of the room itself preclude me from using it as a true 7.1 system though.


----------



## Zenas

Just a note for anyone who gets this, and used to use their PS3 with their television. Make sure that once you've gotten the PS3 hooked up to the receiver, that you do an audio setup on the console again. My PS3 was only outputting stereo PCM, so I was wondering why Iron Man on BD didn't have any sound coming out of the back speakers...


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/15021619
> 
> 
> Whoops, you lost me. If I'm following you, when the "B" speakers aren't being used by the radio tuner (i.e. if I'm watching a bd movie) it will revert back to 7.1, correct? The bad thing is, the until would be set up in my living room, and I simply don't have enough space to set up 7 speakers, which is why I need to use it as a 5.1 system. I'm running a Rocketfish wireless system on my current HTiB back speakers so I don't have wires running under my carpeting from the receiver to the back speakers. However, it is not a true wireless system - there are speaker wires coming from the transmitter that run to those speakers, so even if I picked up a 2nd wireless system for the "B" speakers (which I'd have to do if I put it in a separate room) I'd still need to run speaker wire from that transmitter to the "B" speakers.
> 
> 
> I suppose I could keep the back speakers and the surround speakers lined up against my other ones in the back and just pull the "B" speakers out into the room when I wanted to watch a BD movie. Seems like a hassle to do. That's the quandry I'm in. I like the system, but can't use the 7 speaker set up the way I should. I saw someone else on this thread had a similar situation and used the other two speakers in another room, so I thought that would work for me too - that way the speakers aren't sitting there collecting dust for nothing.
> 
> 
> If you can clarify your point for me (in case I missed something) I would be appreciative. As the handle says, I'm a newbie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whoops 2: After I sent this I thought about what you said. Correct me if I'm wrong, but if I remember correctly from looking at pictures of the back of the unit, there are inputs for all 7 speakers, PLUS an additional input(s) for the "B" speakers. Is that what you meant? If so, I see what you're saying now. The limitations of the room itself preclude me from using it as a true 7.1 system though.



Sorry 'bout that. I just read what I wrote and it is confusing. I guess I should review what I write before I post.










Yes on your "whoops 2" - IMHO, you shoud wire your "other" speakers to you B connections and not your surround speakers. If you can only use 5 speakers, I would not wire the back surround speakers at all. The receiver will recognize they are not connected and automatically adjust the outputs accordingly.


Let me explain how I have my system wired. I have all 7 speakers in my living room thus it is a 7.1 system. When I watch movies/tv/etc..., I only have the "A" speakers on.


I also have ceiling speakers wired (with impedance balancing POTS) in various locations in my house and outside to play music when we have parties. I have these speakers connected to my "B" speaker connections. When I select the B speakers, 6100 reverts to a 5.1 system (the two back surround speakers turn off) and the house speakers are powered. Typically for parties, we turn on "B" and turn off "A". In this configuration, only 2 channels are output to "B". Uses less power.


I "think" this is the more proper way (and maybe safer for your receiver) to wire your "other" speakers. If you look on page 7 of the 6100's manual, it is explained there.


I hope this is a little more clear.


----------



## HDNewbie1028




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/15024776
> 
> 
> Sorry 'bout that. I just read what I wrote and it is confusing. I guess I should review what I write before I post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes on your "whoops 2" - IMHO, you shoud wire your "other" speakers to you B connections and not your surround speakers. If you can only use 5 speakers, I would not wire the back surround speakers at all. The receiver will recognize they are not connected and automatically adjust the outputs accordingly.
> 
> 
> Let me explain how I have my system wired. I have all 7 speakers in my living room thus it is a 7.1 system. When I watch movies/tv/etc..., I only have the "A" speakers on.
> 
> 
> I also have ceiling speakers wired (with impedance balancing POTS) in various locations in my house and outside to play music when we have parties. I have these speakers connected to my "B" speaker connections. When I select the B speakers, 6100 reverts to a 5.1 system (the two back surround speakers turn off) and the house speakers are powered. Typically for parties, we turn on "B" and turn off "A". In this configuration, only 2 channels are output to "B". Uses less power.
> 
> 
> I "think" this is the more proper way (and maybe safer for your receiver) to wire your "other" speakers. If you look on page 7 of the 6100's manual, it is explained there.
> 
> 
> I hope this is a little more clear.



Yep - very clear. Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## grizzly89

Hi


I have a bedroom that I turned into my home theater and it is only

10' x 15' with a Mits 65835 as my display. I am thinking about picking

up the HT-S6100 at my local CC store. Since I am only going to listen

to movies and considering the size of my room would this be a good

option?


Thanks


----------



## neenski

I'm looking at getting this set, but I'm worried about overheating issues. My cabinet is 6 inches tall, and according to the Onkyo website, the HT-S6100 receiver is 5 7/8 inches tall, so it would barely fit. Will I run into overheating issues?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *neenski* /forum/post/15035078
> 
> 
> I'm looking at getting this set, but I'm worried about overheating issues. My cabinet is 6 inches tall, and according to the Onkyo website, the HT-S6100 receiver is 5 7/8 inches tall, so it would barely fit. Will I run into overheating issues?




Yes, you most likely will have problems. They're known for getting hot and if you only have 1/8" of space, the receiver has no room for ventilation.


----------



## HDNewbie1028

Okay, now that cooling fan issue has been answered (thanks for the advice everyone) I have another question. I saw this system for the first time today in a brick and mortar store. Compared to my current (archaic) HTiB the speakers are large - 11" taller than my current speaker set up. When I mentioned how large they were to the salesman, he suggested I piece together a set with smaller speakers - he would work a deal with me to piece together a system for the same price as the S6100 - which at that store is $669.


I didn't get model numbers or anything, but apparently it is a Harmon receiver with 5 JBL satellite speakers. I don't recall him mentioning a subwoofer, but the only thing I do recall him saying was that I would have to purchase 2 additional speakers from JBL to upgrade it to a 7.1. I went to the JBL website, but didn't see a speaker package that matched what I saw in the store.


Should I stick with the Onkyo and get over my fear of large speakers, or go with this smaller system and shell out extra $$ for the other two speakers. I know I said in a earlier post I couldn't really use it as a true 7.1 due to space limitations in the room where I would be using the system, but I actually think I have that worked out to a certain degree. I'm thinking the Onkyo is still the better option, but opinions would be helpful. I'm sorry I don't have specific model #s on the receiver or satellite (cube) speakers.


Thanks all - your opinons and advice have been wonderful so far!


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/15038156
> 
> 
> Okay, now that cooling fan issue has been answered (thanks for the advice everyone) I have another question. I saw this system for the first time today in a brick and mortar store. Compared to my current (archaic) HTiB the speakers are large - 11" taller than my current speaker set up. When I mentioned how large they were to the salesman, he suggested I piece together a set with smaller speakers - he would work a deal with me to piece together a system for the same price as the S6100 - which at that store is $669.
> 
> 
> I didn't get model numbers or anything, but apparently it is a Harmon receiver with 5 JBL satellite speakers. I don't recall him mentioning a subwoofer, but the only thing I do recall him saying was that I would have to purchase 2 additional speakers from JBL to upgrade it to a 7.1. I went to the JBL website, but didn't see a speaker package that matched what I saw in the store.
> 
> 
> Should I stick with the Onkyo and get over my fear of large speakers, or go with this smaller system and shell out extra $$ for the other two speakers. I know I said in a earlier post I couldn't really use it as a true 7.1 due to space limitations in the room where I would be using the system, but I actually think I have that worked out to a certain degree. I'm thinking the Onkyo is still the better option, but opinions would be helpful. I'm sorry I don't have specific model #s on the receiver or satellite (cube) speakers.
> 
> 
> Thanks all - your opinons and advice have been wonderful so far!



It is hard to say without know model numbers and it sounds like you are going to spend more in the end. But the Onkyo speakers and receiver sound amazing for the price. IMHO, you should go with this package. You won't be sorry.


----------



## Ron50




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *falz* /forum/post/15020793
> 
> 
> Video doesn't have to go straight to the TV unless you've used the existing component inputs in the receiver already.
> 
> 
> Put the video to one of the component inputs (left), and the audio to one of the standard red/white inputs. Then, go into the menus and assign them.




Worked great. Thanks


----------



## jaymode

For those looking at the HT-S6100, ShopOnkyo has the refurbed HT-S7100 for $499 - 10% (ends today 11/10) - $10 (Onkyo Points for new members) and free shipping. So my total came to $440 Shipped. I was looking at the 6100 but when I saw this, I could not pass up the deal since I have not heard anything bad about Onkyo refurbished equipment.


Here is the link:
https://www.shoponkyo.com/detail.cfm...il=1&ext_war=0


----------



## afrogt

So is the difference between the 7100 and 6100 just the added speaker stands?


----------



## jaymode

The 7100 has the speaker stands and SIRUIS ready. Those are the only differences that I know of.

http://www.us.onkyo.com/prod_class.cfm?class=Systems 
http://reviews.cnet.com/home-theater...tag=mncol;also 


Edit: The 7100 also has 1 more audio, composite, and s-video connections.


----------



## pollofrito22




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14992874
> 
> 
> pollofrito22,
> 
> First thing I would do is set a different code in the remote for CBL/SAT and see if that stops it. You didn't say if you are using HDMI inputs and outputs on the receiver. My box is set to:
> 
> Screen size = 16:9
> 
> Resolution = 1080I
> 
> 4:3 Override = 480I
> 
> HDMI Setting
> 
> HDMI/DVI = HDMI
> 
> Color Space = YCC 4:4:4
> 
> Audio Output = Auto
> 
> 
> There have been times when I have seen the override setting change itself back from 480P to 480I when running the video through the receiver. I don't recall if I was using an HDMI or component output of the cable box at the time. I have used both.



I am using HDMI with those same settings except I have RGB set and Pass through for the audio. I will try setting a different code for the cab/sat button.


----------



## HDNewbie1028




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/15038689
> 
> 
> It is hard to say without know model numbers and it sounds like you are going to spend more in the end. But the Onkyo speakers and receiver sound amazing for the price. IMHO, you should go with this package. You won't be sorry.



Yeah, that's the way I'm leaning - I just needed some reassurance. I also need to get used to bigger speakers than I currently have. Of course, all the good audiophiles will say 14" is nothing for speakers.










Thanks Dennis!


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jaymode* /forum/post/15041151
> 
> 
> The 7100 has the speaker stands and SIRUIS ready. Those are the only differences that I know of.
> 
> http://www.us.onkyo.com/prod_class.cfm?class=Systems
> http://reviews.cnet.com/home-theater...tag=mncol;also
> 
> 
> Edit: The 7100 also has 1 more audio, composite, and s-video connections.



The 7100 also comes with the TX-SR606 receiver. The 606 is a little better than the HT-R667 that comes with the 6100. Also, the 7100 comes with the and A/V capable iPod dock, while the 6100 dock is audio only.


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/15041650
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the way I'm leaning - I just needed some reassurance. I also need to get used to bigger speakers than I currently have. Of course, all the good audiophiles will say 14" is nothing for speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dennis!



I'm no audiophile, but these speakers sound EXCELLENT to me.


You should look at www.shoponkyo.com . They have reburbished 7100's for $499. (no tax and free shipping too) WOW.







That is cheap!!!! You get a better receiver, Sirius ready, A/V capable IPod dock, and 2 speaker stands. They just had the 10% off refurb sale but it ended on Monday. Onkyo usually has that sale every couple of weeks. I don't see why anyone would buy a new 6100 over a refurbed 7100 but that's just me.










My brother bought a refurbed 7100 on Monday. He got the 10% off and I had 50 Onkyo points that I let him use so he got the 7100 for $399.10. That is 1/2 off the retail price. I'm a little jealous.










If you do decide to go with an Onkyo system, join Onkyo's club and they'll give you 10 points ($10 off). And if you wait until the next sale, you can get the 7100 for $439.10. That is an incredible deal!!!!







Of course, that is contingent on Onkyo having refurbed 7100's in inventory at the time of the sale.


----------



## floman

The rear of my home theater room is all glass, with venetian blinds, so I was unable to mount the rear speakers on the rear wall. I looked around for speaker stands and was pretty unimpressed so I built my own from two microphone stands. They were cheap - less than $20, but it needed a female flange at the top, which I eventually found on the web for around $9. I made a small elliptical table from Baltic birch plywood which I sprayed with black lacquer, and mounted it to the flange with three screws. The speaker sits nicely on top. I'm going to add industrial strength double sided tape to stop them falling off - listening loudly to Porcupine Tree does this often!


So with a little work and a little money I now have very nice adjustable and robust stands. I can post pictures if anyone is interested.


----------



## OrangesOfCourse




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *floman* /forum/post/15059018
> 
> 
> The rear of my home theater room is all glass, with venetian blinds, so I was unable to mount the rear speakers on the rear wall. I looked around for speaker stands and was pretty unimpressed so I built my own from two microphone stands. They were cheap - less than $20, but it needed a female flange at the top, which I eventually found on the web for around $9. I made a small elliptical table from Baltic birch plywood which I sprayed with black lacquer, and mounted it to the flange with three screws. The speaker sits nicely on top. I'm going to add industrial strength double sided tape to stop them falling off - listening loudly to Porcupine Tree does this often!
> 
> 
> So with a little work and a little money I now have very nice adjustable and robust stands. I can post pictures if anyone is interested.



please do... i'm looking to buy/make my own stand too.


----------



## HDNewbie1028




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/15057975
> 
> 
> I'm no audiophile, but these speakers sound EXCELLENT to me.
> 
> 
> You should look at www.shoponkyo.com . They have reburbished 7100's for $499. (no tax and free shipping too) WOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is cheap!!!! You get a better receiver, Sirius ready, A/V capable IPod dock, and 2 speaker stands. They just had the 10% off refurb sale but it ended on Monday. Onkyo usually has that sale every couple of weeks. I don't see why anyone would buy a new 6100 over a refurbed 7100 but that's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother bought a refurbed 7100 on Monday. He got the 10% off and I had 50 Onkyo points that I let him use so he got the 7100 for $399.10. That is 1/2 off the retail price. I'm a little jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do decide to go with an Onkyo system, join Onkyo's club and they'll give you 10 points ($10 off). And if you wait until the next sale, you can get the 7100 for $439.10. That is an incredible deal!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, that is contingent on Onkyo having refurbed 7100's in inventory at the time of the sale.




Sounds like a deal - thanks for the advice!


----------



## johnlukenj

Hey, just curious..has anyone ever bought any refurbished Onkyo products from shoponkyo.com before? In general, are their refurbished products just as good as the new ones ? The only thing about the refurbished one is that they only give a 1-year warranty as supposed to the 2-yr warranty for new products.


I'm debating to buy either : HT-S6100 for $529, or new HT-S7100 for $599 or refurbished HT-S7100 for $499 ???

Asides from the fact that S7100 has the speaker stands (in addition to extra composite, A/V iPod dock, none of these are important to me), are the receivers really, trully identical in performance ?

I've read quite a bit of "professional" reviews on TX-S606 receiver (which S7100 has) and many of them said that the video analog upconversion isn't great at all ?? I haven't heard the same thing about the receiver for S6100 (which is R667 I believe?)

(It appears that receiver S606 is bigger than R667 ??)


Can anyone provide some insights please ? Thanks !


----------



## floman

Here are pictures of my stands taken with an iphone so apologies for the quality. I'm going to make 2 more for the front side speakers - the current stands are those flimsy things from Monoprice and look lame and unstable compared to the microphone stands. The current wire is 18g, and I'm going to change it, hence it not being taped down. The clutter is my wife's jewelry workspace!


----------



## Silverfox1

My son-in-law just installed & set-up the 6100 in his living room. He used 16 guage speaker wire from monoprice and wired up all 7 speakers along with the sub using the onkyo supplied sub cable.


He has a Samsung BD-1500 Blu Ray player using a HDMI cable out of it to the Onkyo 6100 receiver and a HDMI cable out of the Onkyo to a Samsung LN52a650 1080p LCD television.


I went to his home to view the latest Rambo in BluRay with the 7.1 audio production from the studio.


I never did hear any sound coming from his rear two speakers. [#6 & #7]


I noticed the Onkyo display was saying Multichannel PCM and when I hit the display button on the Onkyo it says 5.1



He claims he calibrated all 7 speakers manually and set the distances and volume levels all relatively high.


Is the output of the 2 channel Samsung BD-1500 limiting him from being able to access, decode and hear any true DTS HD audio or is there some parameter he has not assigned correctly ? If so should he upgrade to the Samsung 2500, Panny 55K, or Sony 550 BluRay players ?


Thanks for any replys.


Regards


----------



## drblank1

Silverfox1,


Sounds like the blu ray player is not bitstreaming the hd content. But that shouldn't be a problem. More than likely, the movie may only be recorded in 5.1. Tell him to check the BD sound options.


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnlukenj* /forum/post/15064423
> 
> 
> Hey, just curious..has anyone ever bought any refurbished Onkyo products from shoponkyo.com before? In general, are their refurbished products just as good as the new ones ? The only thing about the refurbished one is that they only give a 1-year warranty as supposed to the 2-yr warranty for new products.
> 
> 
> I'm debating to buy either : HT-S6100 for $529, or new HT-S7100 for $599 or refurbished HT-S7100 for $499 ???
> 
> Asides from the fact that S7100 has the speaker stands (in addition to extra composite, A/V iPod dock, none of these are important to me), are the receivers really, trully identical in performance ?
> 
> I've read quite a bit of "professional" reviews on TX-S606 receiver (which S7100 has) and many of them said that the video analog upconversion isn't great at all ?? I haven't heard the same thing about the receiver for S6100 (which is R667 I believe?)
> 
> (It appears that receiver S606 is bigger than R667 ??)
> 
> 
> Can anyone provide some insights please ? Thanks !



Yes, I bought a receiver for my basement. Couldn't tell the difference between a new item and the refurbed receiver. BTW, if any wires, cables, or stickers come with a new item, they do not come with the reburbed item.


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/15060742
> 
> 
> Sounds like a deal - thanks for the advice!



Onkyo is having their refurbed sale this weekend and they have 7100's instock. Let's us know if you pull the trigger.


----------



## Silverfox1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/15070762
> 
> 
> Silverfox1,
> 
> 
> Sounds like the blu ray player is not bitstreaming the hd content. But that shouldn't be a problem. More than likely, the movie may only be recorded in 5.1. Tell him to check the BD sound options.



The Samsung BD-1500 player outputs 2 channel audio thru the HDMI cable. From my understanding the 6100 receiver will take this signal input and provide the user with full 7.1 channel output providing the user selects DOLBY PRO LOGIC IIX on the onkyo receiver. In the Onkyo manual on pg.66 it states that the user with a 7.1 speaker set-up can also select NEO:6, DOLBY EX, or DTS-ES DISCRETE/MATRIX to supply sound to all 7 speakers.


The Blu-Ray movie Rambo he was playing is formatted in 7.1 sound from the studio.


Next time I go to his home I will tinker with the listening modes and also make sure he selected 7.1 audio in the Movies initial options before pressing play on the Samsung BD1500 Player.


Regards & Thanks for any more replys.


----------



## overseerbrian

Can any one tell me the model numbers of the speakers? Or maybe post some pictures of the back of the surrounds. I want to try and ceiling mount them with something like this from monoprice, and I'm curious about what the connection looks like.


----------



## johnlukenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/15070779
> 
> 
> Yes, I bought a receiver for my basement. Couldn't tell the difference between a new item and the refurbed receiver. BTW, if any wires, cables, or stickers come with a new item, they do not come with the reburbed item.



Thanks, drblank! So do you think the receivers for both models are pretty much identical with respect to their performance? How do you like the AS-140 speaker stand that came with 7100?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/15070779
> 
> 
> Yes, I bought a receiver for my basement. Couldn't tell the difference between a new item and the refurbed receiver. BTW, if any wires, cables, or stickers come with a new item, they do not come with the reburbed item.



That's what it says on the shoponkyo website but many people said their systems came with cables, wires and stickers anyway.


The cables and wires are pretty cheap though. I'd recommend going to monoprice.com to get better stuff.


----------



## Nynefingers

I just pulled the trigger on the refurbished HT-S7100. $430.10 shipped sounds like a steal







Now I've just got to go order 250' of 12ga wire, 7 pairs of banana plugs, and some HDMI cables, a couple of wall mounts, and an extra pair of stands. That's a heck of a list...am I missing anything? It looks like I'll be spending a total of about $550 for everything


----------



## PeterWy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nynefingers* /forum/post/15078426
> 
> 
> I just pulled the trigger on the refurbished HT-S7100. $430.10 shipped sounds like a steal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I've just got to go order 250' of 12ga wire, 7 pairs of banana plugs, and some HDMI cables, a couple of wall mounts, and an extra pair of stands. That's a heck of a list...am I missing anything? It looks like I'll be spending a total of about $550 for everything




I'm seeing this at $489.


Did the price go up or do you have a promo code?


----------



## Nynefingers

Add it to your cart and it will automatically apply a code for 10% off. There are banners too stating 10% off refurbished items this weekend. I also got $10 off for joining Club Onkyo. $489-$48.90-$10=$430.10


----------



## Sujay

What's the best "output level" for the subwoofer (on the back), or is it something that varies with your setup?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sujay* /forum/post/15084524
> 
> 
> What's the best "output level" for the subwoofer (on the back), or is it something that varies with your setup?



Someone here said no more than about 75%. Then adjust it in the receiver levels to suit your taste.


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnlukenj* /forum/post/15074232
> 
> 
> Thanks, drblank! So do you think the receivers for both models are pretty much identical with respect to their performance? How do you like the AS-140 speaker stand that came with 7100?



Hey John,


I did not buy the 7100. My brother did. I bought a receiver for my basement bar area.


But I see very little difference between the ht-667 (I think that's the model #) that comes with the 6100 and the tx-sr606 that comes with the 7100. The 606 has a much better THD rating. But I'm no audiophile so I have not been able to tell the difference in sound between these two receivers. All I know is a wish I would have waited a couple of months and bought a REFURBED 7100 instead of a NEW 6100. But I guess hindsight really is 20/20.


----------



## alikp

12g wire seems a little thick... I went with 16.. granted I'm in a smaller room and my runs will be under 25ft-30ft. Did you pick up a cable for the sub? I forgot to get that with mine...


----------



## Nynefingers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alikp* /forum/post/15088154
> 
> 
> 12g wire seems a little thick... I went with 16.. granted I'm in a smaller room and my runs will be under 25ft-30ft. Did you pick up a cable for the sub? I forgot to get that with mine...



I'm going with 12 gauge since my rear surrounds will most likely be on the back wall, and the room is about 25 feet deep. Call it 30 feet since the surrounds will obviously not be straight across from the TV/receiver. Then a good 12-15 feet to get from the receiver to the wall, up to the attic, and back down to the speakers. I'm looking at wiring runs of around 45-50 feet for the rear surrounds, then somewhat less for the side surrounds.


What cable do I need for the sub? Just an RCA cable? I haven't put in my monoprice order yet, so if I need to add a cable, I've still got a little bit more time.


Thanks!


----------



## alikp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nynefingers* /forum/post/15089045
> 
> 
> I'm going with 12 gauge since my rear surrounds will most likely be on the back wall, and the room is about 25 feet deep. Call it 30 feet since the surrounds will obviously not be straight across from the TV/receiver. Then a good 12-15 feet to get from the receiver to the wall, up to the attic, and back down to the speakers. I'm looking at wiring runs of around 45-50 feet for the rear surrounds, then somewhat less for the side surrounds.
> 
> 
> What cable do I need for the sub? Just an RCA cable? I haven't put in my monoprice order yet, so if I need to add a cable, I've still got a little bit more time.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



http://www.monoprice.com/products/su...02&cp_id=10236 


I went with one of those... make sure to get RG6.. its a thicker gauge wire for the run.


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nynefingers* /forum/post/15089045
> 
> 
> I'm going with 12 gauge since my rear surrounds will most likely be on the back wall, and the room is about 25 feet deep. Call it 30 feet since the surrounds will obviously not be straight across from the TV/receiver. Then a good 12-15 feet to get from the receiver to the wall, up to the attic, and back down to the speakers. I'm looking at wiring runs of around 45-50 feet for the rear surrounds, then somewhat less for the side surrounds.



Check this table for wire gauge vs run length vs speaker impedance ( http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable ).


----------



## Nynefingers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsurd2* /forum/post/15089310
> 
> 
> Check this table for wire gauge vs run length vs speaker impedance ( http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm#wiretable ).



Thanks! I've seen that table before, but I'm still going with 12 gauge. I like overkill, and if I ever end up running lower impedance speakers, I really don't want to have to pull wires again







I also want the 12 gauge because I haven't decided where I'm going to put my zone 2 speakers yet, but my 3 possibilities will be somewhere between 60 and 90 feet runs (yes, I'll probably have to buy more wire to do this anyway...) I have considered the effects of running long wires (some losses in the 10-20kHz range, according to that website), but I am OK with that. The zone 2 speakers will not be audiophile quality speakers. They will either be an extra pair of speakers in the bedroom or, more likely, a pair of outdoor speakers on the patio for when I am grilling or entertaining out back. For the type of use my zone 2 will see, a little loss in the upper frequencies won't hurt anything.


Also, thanks alikp for the sub cable recommendation. What is wrong with the one that is included? I've only got about a 6' or so run to where I plan to place the sub. I could even shorten that up some by putting my receiver is on the other side of the TV stand. Is the included cable (if I get one; I understand that I may not since it is refurbished) so poor that it can't even be used for short runs? Is the RG6 cable recommended for long runs or will I need it regardless?


----------



## alikp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nynefingers* /forum/post/15090103
> 
> 
> Thanks! I've seen that table before, but I'm still going with 12 gauge. I like overkill, and if I ever end up running lower impedance speakers, I really don't want to have to pull wires again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want the 12 gauge because I haven't decided where I'm going to put my zone 2 speakers yet, but my 3 possibilities will be somewhere between 60 and 90 feet runs (yes, I'll probably have to buy more wire to do this anyway...) I have considered the effects of running long wires (some losses in the 10-20kHz range, according to that website), but I am OK with that. The zone 2 speakers will not be audiophile quality speakers. They will either be an extra pair of speakers in the bedroom or, more likely, a pair of outdoor speakers on the patio for when I am grilling or entertaining out back. For the type of use my zone 2 will see, a little loss in the upper frequencies won't hurt anything.
> 
> 
> Also, thanks alikp for the sub cable recommendation. What is wrong with the one that is included? I've only got about a 6' or so run to where I plan to place the sub. I could even shorten that up some by putting my receiver is on the other side of the TV stand. Is the included cable (if I get one; I understand that I may not since it is refurbished) so poor that it can't even be used for short runs? Is the RG6 cable recommended for long runs or will I need it regardless?



If you get one... the incuded cable should be fine. The 6100/7100 new comes with a 6ft one (I think). From my understanding anything longer then 15-20ft you'd want RG6 (18gauge) for the best sound... RG59 is smaller gauge wire, but should be fine for a short 6 ft run. My sub placement is most likely going to be at the rear of the room and I didnt want to risk waiting for a cable if one was not included.


----------



## Squidbert

So I've skimmed over this entire thread, and couldn't find a solution to a particular problem.


I just received and set up my 6100, and programmed my Comcast HD DVR (w/ HDMI interface) to the remote that came with the HTIB. It seems to work great, aside from the fact that there are no page up / down buttons (for navigating through the on screen menu). Does anyone know if one of those fancy Logitech remotes would do this, or if it's somehow possible to get this functionality with the provided programable remote? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tiberius1023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Squidbert* /forum/post/15092311
> 
> 
> So I've skimmed over this entire thread, and couldn't find a solution to a particular problem.
> 
> 
> I just received and set up my 6100, and programmed my Comcast HD DVR (w/ HDMI interface) to the remote that came with the HTIB. It seems to work great, aside from the fact that there are no page up / down buttons (for navigating through the on screen menu). Does anyone know if one of those fancy Logitech remotes would do this, or if it's somehow possible to get this functionality with the provided programable remote? Thanks in advance!



You may want to check out the logitech harmony 880. I have that and use if for my comcast HD DVR and 6100...no problem

newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16880100712


----------



## Nynefingers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alikp* /forum/post/15090605
> 
> 
> If you get one... the incuded cable should be fine. The 6100/7100 new comes with a 6ft one (I think). From my understanding anything longer then 15-20ft you'd want RG6 (18gauge) for the best sound... RG59 is smaller gauge wire, but should be fine for a short 6 ft run. My sub placement is most likely going to be at the rear of the room and I didnt want to risk waiting for a cable if one was not included.



Thanks again! I'll wait and see if I get one with it. It sounds like the odds are good that I will. If not, I'll just use a cheap cable I've got laying around, and if it causes any problems I'll order one then.


----------



## rexb610

Hi guys, finally got my 6100 to go with my PS3 and Samsung 52A550. I've been listening with it this past few days and coming from Sony SS2300 HTIB i don't feel i'm getting that wow factor. I can say the sound is a lot fuller but i'm not getting that same crisp sound. I'm beginning to think if the price difference is worth it. I just did the audissey set-up and i may tinker with it a bit more. Also, how do i know i'm getting those HD audio? The receiver display shows PCM multichannel HMDI with the dolby icon and PLIIx. I selected PLIIx movie listening mode. Also, is it normal that my volume level is at around 40 to 50 to get that great sound? Also, how much better will the sound improve using lower gauge speaker wires?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/15097863
> 
> 
> Hi guys, finally got my 6100 to go with my PS3 and Samsung 52A550. I've been listening with it this past few days and coming from Sony SS2300 HTIB i don't feel i'm getting that wow factor. I can say the sound is a lot fuller but i'm not getting that same crisp sound. I'm beginning to think if the price difference is worth it. I just did the audissey set-up and i may tinker with it a bit more. Also, how do i know i'm getting those HD audio? The receiver display shows PCM multichannel HMDI with the dolby icon and PLIIx. I selected PLIIx movie listening mode. Also, is it normal that my volume level is at around 40 to 50 to get that great sound? Also, how much better will the sound improve using lower gauge speaker wires?



I assume you want Dolby TrueHD or DTS MA off a Bluray in the PS3?


Do the auto calibration for audio for the PS3. Under settings, then audio. Then select the correct 7.1 track in the movie, some movies default to 5.1DD. Then your 606 should display Multichannel PCM HDMI, and set it on Multichannel, or direct , I forget which as the listening mode.


Also, do Audyssey now, and supposedly again after a few weeks of use. I had to up my center channel by 2 and the sub by 2 to get a better feeling level for the room.


----------



## GAM5

Can you still use the auto calibration if only 5 of the speakers are connected or do you have to use the manual setup? Right now I don't have a place for the last 2 rear speakers.


----------



## detzx

Sorry for a probably stupid question but does this receiver require the HDMI source to be HDCP compliant? The reason I'm asking is I would like to input the video from my mac mini into the receiver and have it go out to the tv like every other device but I read a review that said some receivers wont allow this since the mac is not HDCP compliant. Does anyone know if this will work with this one?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GAM5* /forum/post/15098898
> 
> 
> Can you still use the auto calibration if only 5 of the speakers are connected or do you have to use the manual setup? Right now I don't have a place for the last 2 rear speakers.



Yes. It detects what you have and works with it,


----------



## rexb610

Can someone explain to me how the Listening Mode Preset Works? (Found in the onscreen display, menu, bullet 5). I have my PS3 on HDMI labeled as DVD and when i go in the menu under DVD all i see are the listening modes and a selection on the right that says 'last valid'. Are there settings that i need to select or just leave them as default? ie. scrolling down i will find Dolby TrueHD and the selections would range from 'Neo 6', 'direct', 'Dolby HD', mono, stereo etc. Also, I just want to make sure i'm getting HD audio.


----------



## GAM5

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## abcabct670

I'm thinking of purchasing a HT-S6100 (or even maybe an HT-S9100THX). However, it's quite likely that I'll be moving to Europe in 2 or 3 years time. These two systems say they require 120V 60Hz power supply. Stepping down the European power supply Voltage to 120V is no problem with an external transformer, but it would be at 50Hz (i.e. 120V 50Hz). I've tried asking Onkyo's technical support if this will work but they say they don't know what the tolerance on the input power frequency is, they only have 60Hz specified in their documentation for the receiver and powered subwoofer.


Does anyone out there know more than Onkyo's technical support?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/15099809
> 
> 
> Can someone explain to me how the Listening Mode Preset Works? (Found in the onscreen display, menu, bullet 5). I have my PS3 on HDMI labeled as DVD and when i go in the menu under DVD all i see are the listening modes and a selection on the right that says 'last valid'. Are there settings that i need to select or just leave them as default? ie. scrolling down i will find Dolby TrueHD and the selections would range from 'Neo 6', 'direct', 'Dolby HD', mono, stereo etc. Also, I just want to make sure i'm getting HD audio.



For PS3, I set mine on Direct or Multichannel I forget. You can also do it from the remote directly I think its called Surround... while you are watching something so you can see the differences.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15104177
> 
> 
> For PS3, I set mine on Direct or Multichannel I forget. You can also do it from the remote directly I think its called Surround... while you are watching something so you can see the differences.



Yes,i do use the one on the remote, pressing the Movie/TV button and cycle through different listening modes. However, while cycling through the options i don't see Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD and just select PLIIx or Neo6. So i'm just wondering if i need to set something in the onscreen display menu/listening modes to get this. Hope i'm making any sense here.


----------



## skahead

Everyone who ordered refurbs from shoponkyo... how long did it take to ship? I ordered mine on friday and it still shows Ready for shipping no tracking infomation on thier site.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/15105427
> 
> 
> Yes,i do use the one on the remote, pressing the Movie/TV button and cycle through different listening modes. However, while cycling through the options i don't see Dolby TrueHD or DTS-HD and just select PLIIx or Neo6. So i'm just wondering if i need to set something in the onscreen display menu/listening modes to get this. Hope i'm making any sense here.



Those are listening modes, algorithms applied to the incoming sound. They are not selecting the sound of the source. Multichannel/Direct simply means play it like you receive it with minimal interference. Thats what I think sounds best for any 5.1 and 7.1 source. I use PLIIx for DVDs that are 2.0 stereo.


----------



## julisimo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/15097863
> 
> 
> Hi guys, finally got my 6100 to go with my PS3 and Samsung 52A550. I've been listening with it this past few days and coming from Sony SS2300 HTIB i don't feel i'm getting that wow factor. I can say the sound is a lot fuller but i'm not getting that same crisp sound. I'm beginning to think if the price difference is worth it. I just did the audissey set-up and i may tinker with it a bit more. Also, how do i know i'm getting those HD audio? The receiver display shows PCM multichannel HMDI with the dolby icon and PLIIx. I selected PLIIx movie listening mode. Also, is it normal that my volume level is at around 40 to 50 to get that great sound? Also, how much better will the sound improve using lower gauge speaker wires?



hi there, I'm new here and I wanted to ask you, what's your recomendation now that you have had the two systems I'm debatng on: the Sony ss2300 and the onkyo 6100. I was so sold on the onkyo 6100 bit lately I've been rethinking mybdecesion in favor of the Sony ss2300 mainly because almost all bluray titles come in 5.1

I have a ps3 as bluray player like you

Your insight is greatly appreciated


----------



## m_vanmeter

16 gauge (or better) speaker wire replacements will help. If you search the threads for audissey, you will find a lot of people who have to over-ride it go get the sound they want. Same with the overall volume, some have to plus up all the speaker settings to get the volume where they want it.


check out this thread on the SR606 which is very similar to your S6100 receiver
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=928436


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15106104
> 
> 
> Those are listening modes, algorithms applied to the incoming sound. They are not selecting the sound of the source. Multichannel/Direct simply means play it like you receive it with minimal interference. Thats what I think sounds best for any 5.1 and 7.1 source. I use PLIIx for DVDs that are 2.0 stereo.



Thanks for the info. So if i understand it correctly, just set PS3 to output PCM and select multichannel on the receiver to get HD audio, right?


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *julisimo* /forum/post/15106660
> 
> 
> hi there, I'm new here and I wanted to ask you, what's your recomendation now that you have had the two systems I'm debatng on: the Sony ss2300 and the onkyo 6100. I was so sold on the onkyo 6100 bit lately I've been rethinking mybdecesion in favor of the Sony ss2300 mainly because almost all bluray titles come in 5.1
> 
> I have a ps3 as bluray player like you
> 
> Your insight is greatly appreciated



I'm actually torn right now. I was hoping the S6100 will blow the Sony out of the water but right now it's not. It's better in some ways but sort of missing some stuff too. Onkyo sounds fuller with very good soft bass but with Sony SS2300 i feel the dialogues are better and has crisp sound. Maybe something to do with my speaker placement, speaker calibration, speaker wire, or my room is not ideal for 7.1 etc. I need to play and tinker with it more. With the Sony i was enjoying it right off the bat. The thing that draws me to the Onkyo is that it will give me more room for improvement down the road.


If you want simple, straight forward, great sounding system to go with your PS3 get the SS2300. But if you want fuller sound, room for improvement and upgrade in the future and have a 'real' receiver to go with it, get the Onkyo. Also, consider the $250~$300 price difference.


Check the Amazon reviews as well and i remember someone who had both systems too and was happy with the S6100. In the end it depends on what satisfies you.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/15108284
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info. So if i understand it correctly, just set PS3 to output PCM and select multichannel on the receiver to get HD audio, right?



Correct. Then you can hit select on PS3 to see the output and info on the receiver remote to see the input.


----------



## eggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skahead* /forum/post/15106016
> 
> 
> Everyone who ordered refurbs from shoponkyo... how long did it take to ship? I ordered mine on friday and it still shows Ready for shipping no tracking infomation on thier site.



1 week for mine.


----------



## daixloxbmw

i would like to know how to get truehd audio as well.


i just bought kung fu panda in blu ray and playing it from my PS3 connected to the HTS6100 via hdmi cable. when playing the movie, if i hit the select button on the PS3 controller, it shows dolby truehd 5.1ch 48khz. so this leads me to believe that the PS3 is outputting truehd audio, but on the HTS6100, i do not see the truehd icon lit up. i have sorted through all the listening modes and i cannot get the truehd icon to light up.


any thoughts?


----------



## Nynefingers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *skahead* /forum/post/15106016
> 
> 
> Everyone who ordered refurbs from shoponkyo... how long did it take to ship? I ordered mine on friday and it still shows Ready for shipping no tracking infomation on thier site.



I ordered at about 1:15 central time on Saturday and mine shipped late Monday night. It should be here tomorrow


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *daixloxbmw* /forum/post/15109024
> 
> 
> i would like to know how to get truehd audio as well.
> 
> 
> i just bought kung fu panda in blu ray and playing it from my PS3 connected to the HTS6100 via hdmi cable. when playing the movie, if i hit the select button on the PS3 controller, it shows dolby truehd 5.1ch 48khz. so this leads me to believe that the PS3 is outputting truehd audio, but on the HTS6100, i do not see the truehd icon lit up. i have sorted through all the listening modes and i cannot get the truehd icon to light up.
> 
> 
> any thoughts?



Its not EVER going to light up when you're using a PS3. The PS3 decodes TrueHD internally and sends it out to the receiver as multichannel PCM. Its working fine though as you verified by hitting the select button. You're still getting TrueHD, it just doesn't light up on the receiver.


In order to get the TrueHD icon to light up on your Onkyo, you need a different blue ray player than the PS3. One that sends a bitstream HD audio signal to the Onkyo.


There are hundreds of thread on AVS about using a PS3 with a receiver that decodes TrueHD.


----------



## daixloxbmw

thanks for the response, afrogt!


so in my current setup (PS3 outputting linear PCM) should i keep the listening mode on multichannel to get the truehd? or use dolby ex?


also, would it make any sense to switch the PS3's output to bitstream? wouldnt this make use of the onkyo's processing? would that be better or keep it as is?


----------



## daixloxbmw

nevermind!


i just did a search and realized that the PS3 cannot output truehd or dtsma in bitstream so it must output in lpcm to a receivers multichannel pcm.


answered my own question. just needed to be pointed in the right direction.


thanks anyway!


----------



## scott2997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nynefingers* /forum/post/15109787
> 
> 
> I ordered at about 1:15 central time on Saturday and mine shipped late Monday night. It should be here tomorrow



Those of you that ordered the refirb units from shoponkyo.com - I'm interested to know if you received the speaker cable with your unit and how long it took to receive your unit.


I ordered one myself - but I'm not sure if I should run out and purchase the speaker cable or if it came with it...


Thanks!


Scott


----------



## eggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott2997* /forum/post/15111567
> 
> 
> Those of you that ordered the refirb units from shoponkyo.com - I'm interested to know if you received the speaker cable with your unit and how long it took to receive your unit.
> 
> 
> I ordered one myself - but I'm not sure if I should run out and purchase the speaker cable or if it came with it...
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Scott



mine came with speaker wire, but it is thin, i bought heaver wire.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott2997* /forum/post/15111567
> 
> 
> Those of you that ordered the refirb units from shoponkyo.com - I'm interested to know if you received the speaker cable with your unit and how long it took to receive your unit.
> 
> 
> I ordered one myself - but I'm not sure if I should run out and purchase the speaker cable or if it came with it...
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Scott



Mine came with everything, except the cable labels.


----------



## csm11

Shoponkyo is having the 10% Thanksgiving sale on now on the s7100's refurbs. Just ordered one and thanks for mentioning the site earlier on in the thread.


Also, could someone link to the correct banana plugs for this receiver? Maybe at monoprice or something? Thanks again.


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csm11* /forum/post/15111965
> 
> 
> Shoponkyo is having the 10% Thanksgiving sale on now on the s7100's refurbs. Just ordered one and thanks for mentioning the site earlier on in the thread.
> 
> 
> Also, could someone link to the correct banana plugs for this receiver? Maybe at monoprice or something? Thanks again.



I used these. Worked great!!!

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## santie321

just got my 6100 last night and have been tinkering with it. have a question about HDMI upconversion. does anyone use it? i have it set now to Pass Through. my components are as follows:
Panasonic 42" plasma (1024x768)
HD Explorer cable box with HDMI out
xBox 360 with Component out
Samsung DVD upconverting player with DVI-HDMI out



will i get any benefits if i set the receiver to upconvert HDMI to 720p, or should I leave it at Pass-Through. i'm always leery of extra processing.


thanks in advance


----------



## santie321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/15113306
> 
> 
> I used these. Worked great!!!
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2



you are using those banana plugs, both in the receiver and speaker terminals?


----------



## skahead




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *santie321* /forum/post/15113815
> 
> 
> you are using those banana plugs, both in the receiver and speaker terminals?



You really only need them on the receiver end... both ends is a little overkill IMO.


----------



## alikp

Just wanted to say, I got my Referb 7100 in... it looks new. came with all the wires .. 22gauge. Only upsetting thing is I need to wait till Monday to set everything up :-/ (waiting for my monoprice 16gauge wire to come in before I set everything up)


----------



## Nynefingers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alikp* /forum/post/15116277
> 
> 
> Just wanted to say, I got my Referb 7100 in... it looks new. came with all the wires .. 22gauge. Only upsetting thing is I need to wait till Monday to set everything up :-/ (waiting for my monoprice 16gauge wire to come in before I set everything up)



Same story for me. It was on my front porch when I got home from work today. I've opened most everything up and mine also looks new. I haven't taken the protective plastic sheets off of everything yet, just to prevent me from scratching them up while I get it set up, but otherwise everything looks perfectly fine. Mine included speaker wires, an RCA cable for the sub, another stereo RCA cable, batteries for the remote, etc. There don't appear to be any screws to secure the two pieces of the stands together or to mount the speakers to the stand, but otherwise it all seems to be there. I too am waiting for my Monoprice order, but I was slow to place it, so I'll probably be waiting until Tuesday. I'm going to set it up as 3.1 this weekend to play with it some, then as 5.1 once I get my cables from Monoprice. It's going to be a little while until I get around to pulling wires through the attic to mount the side and rear surrounds to the wall and go from 5.1 to 7.1, and it's gonna look like crap with those included wires running all over my room until then, but that's ok with me. I can't wait to watch my first BluRay


----------



## jaymode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Nynefingers* /forum/post/15116588
> 
> 
> Same story for me. It was on my front porch when I got home from work today. I've opened most everything up and mine also looks new. I haven't taken the protective plastic sheets off of everything yet, just to prevent me from scratching them up while I get it set up, but otherwise everything looks perfectly fine. Mine included speaker wires, an RCA cable for the sub, another stereo RCA cable, batteries for the remote, etc. There don't appear to be any screws to secure the two pieces of the stands together or to mount the speakers to the stand, but otherwise it all seems to be there. I too am waiting for my Monoprice order, but I was slow to place it, so I'll probably be waiting until Tuesday. I'm going to set it up as 3.1 this weekend to play with it some, then as 5.1 once I get my cables from Monoprice. It's going to be a little while until I get around to pulling wires through the attic to mount the side and rear surrounds to the wall and go from 5.1 to 7.1, and it's gonna look like crap with those included wires running all over my room until then, but that's ok with me. I can't wait to watch my first BluRay



My screws were taped into a crevice on the outside of the styrofoam that the stands were in. I had a hard time finding them too.


----------



## csm11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/15113306
> 
> 
> I used these. Worked great!!!
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2



Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## steven1110

Ok I'm finally getting to setup my new 50 plasma to my HTPC, directv, dvd, ect so I have a question on how I need to setup the cabling for each.


I was under the assumption that I could hook up any peripheral using any video/audio cables, then the receiver could convert it and have just a single HDMI cable running from the receiver to the TV and everything should work fine.


For example, last night this is how I set up everything:


Directv: Composite video and audio to receiver

DVD: composite video and audio to receiver

HTPC: HDMI to receiever

HDMI from receiver to TV


I was able to get audio/video from the HTPC, audio but no video from directv and didn't try DVD player.


Am I going to have to hook up the same type of video cable from receiver to TV to get picture from directv?


Thanks!


----------



## afrogt

probably have to turn on the feature to upconvert analog video to HDMI.


----------



## steven1110




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15120573
> 
> 
> probably have to turn on the feature to upconvert analog video to HDMI.



Ok I'll take a look through the manual and see if I can find out how to do that...unless somebody here knows right off the top of their head.


Thanks afrogt


EDIT: Acutally I guess I have a follow-up to that. Does the quality of the upconvert differ from one cable to another? In other words, since video quality improves from composite to s-video, to component, does the video quality upconvert improve if you're using a S-video over a composite?


----------



## scott2997

I just ordered the 7100 refirb unit as I stated before....


I'm planning on hooking up my Cablebox with HDMI to the receiver as well as my HD-DVD player to the receiver with HDMI.


My question is - if I hook up my receiver to the tv with component video - will it still work? Will it still output a signal and switch sources or do I have to hook both of them up through components?


My TV is old and doesn't have the HDMI (future investment coming).


----------



## andydumi

I dont think you can come in with HDMI and leave with component... The other way around does work I think.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott2997* /forum/post/15121323
> 
> 
> I just ordered the 7100 refirb unit as I stated before....
> 
> 
> I'm planning on hooking up my Cablebox with HDMI to the receiver as well as my HD-DVD player to the receiver with HDMI.
> 
> 
> My question is - if I hook up my receiver to the tv with component video - will it still work? Will it still output a signal and switch sources or do I have to hook both of them up through components?
> 
> 
> My TV is old and doesn't have the HDMI (future investment coming).



Is your TV a high definition TV? Or is it just an older TV with component inputs?


You can't go from HDMI => component video. Its the other way around.


----------



## scott2997




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15121678
> 
> 
> Is your TV a high definition TV? Or is it just an older TV with component inputs?
> 
> 
> You can't go from HDMI => component video. Its the other way around.




Yes - the TV is High Definition - but it was one of those that was sold as "HD-Ready" and doesn't have a HDMI.


So it sounds like I'll have to hook up both the cablebox and the DVD player through components until I get a TV that will take a HDMI?


Will the Receiver do the up-conversion through components?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scott2997* /forum/post/15122011
> 
> 
> Yes - the TV is High Definition - but it was one of those that was sold as "HD-Ready" and doesn't have a HDMI.
> 
> 
> So it sounds like I'll have to hook up both the cablebox and the DVD player through components until I get a TV that will take a HDMI?
> 
> 
> Will the Receiver do the up-conversion through components?




scott2997,

The best thing, for you to do, is look at the NTSC chart on page 98 of your Home Theater manual. It tells you what is possible... input versus output. The next thing to be aware of is that when you use a HDMI or component input, you have to assign it to a selector (Sat/CBL, DVD, AUX etc.). Same holds true for digial sound cables. Analog cables cannot be assigned. and work only if there is no digital input assigned and used for the same selector.

Hope this helps.

CycleJoe


----------



## steven1110




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15120573
> 
> 
> probably have to turn on the feature to upconvert analog video to HDMI.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15122398
> 
> 
> scott2997,
> 
> The best thing, for you to do, is look at the NTSC chart on page 98 of your Home Theater manual. It tells you what is possible... input versus output. The next thing to be aware of is that when you use a HDMI or component input, you have to assign it to a selector (Sat/CBL, DVD, AUX etc.). Same holds true for digial sound cables. Analog cables cannot be assigned. and work only if there is no digital input assigned and used for the same selector.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> CycleJoe



Basically I can apply this to my situation also even though I have the 6100. ATM I have a composite audio and video running from my directv box to receiver and HDMI to TV from receiver. I looked in my manual a way to "enable" analog upconvert but did not find anything.


Since I don't have a digital video input into a cab/sat input it should automatically pick up the composite cables correct?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steven1110* /forum/post/15122455
> 
> 
> Basically I can apply this to my situation also even though I have the 6100. ATM I have a composite audio and video running from my directv box to receiver and HDMI to TV from receiver. I looked in my manual a way to "enable" analog upconvert but did not find anything.
> 
> 
> Since I don't have a digital video input into a cab/sat input it should automatically pick up the composite cables correct?



steven1110,

It should, and to do the upconverting you have to go to the Main Menu and select 'Hardware Setup' then 'HDMI' then 'Output Resolution' Set it to 'Auto' or whatever your TV will handle.


CycleJoe


----------



## steven1110




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15122673
> 
> 
> steven1110,
> 
> It should, and to do the upconverting you have to go to the Main Menu and select 'Hardware Setup' then 'HDMI' then 'Output Resolution' Set it to 'Auto' or whatever your TV will handle.
> 
> 
> CycleJoe



Yeah ok, I tried this multiple times with composite and s-video cables and still have come up empty. For the time being I just directly inputted into TV but I'd like to figure out sometime what's up with this.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *steven1110* /forum/post/15125983
> 
> 
> Yeah ok, I tried this multiple times with composite and s-video cables and still have come up empty. For the time being I just directly inputted into TV but I'd like to figure out sometime what's up with this.



steven1110,

Two things to check...... Make sure your TV's input selector to set to the input where you have the receiver's HDMI input connected to, and check the receiver's 'Input Assignment' on the main menu, to be sure that no HDMI or component input is assigned to the selector ( probably Cab/Sat) that you are using on the receiver.

One other thing..... Temporarily discount and see if that helps.

CycleJoe


----------



## tek0509

I too recently just pushed the button and ordered the 7100 from Onkyo for $430. Just too good of a deal to pass up especially since I just sold my Z-5500 speakers to a friend for $100 making my new HTIB only $330.


Having read through all the pages in this thread I am ready to buy my 7 pairs of banana plugs and #14 wire from monoprice and overall everything else to get me started. However, where I still feel like a noob to the Home Theater game is the actual setup. I thought I knew how I was going to set it up but now I am confused.


Is it:

Hd Cable Box -> Receiver via HDMI

PS3 -> Receiver via HDMI

Receiver -> TV via HDMI?


I know HDMI carries both audio and video I just thought I would need to run my optical cable back into the Receiver. Essentially I just want to make sure I have all the cables I need to run my system so I can order them now. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tek0509* /forum/post/15128458
> 
> 
> I too recently just pushed the button and ordered the 7100 from Onkyo for $430. Just too good of a deal to pass up especially since I just sold my Z-5500 speakers to a friend for $100 making my new HTIB only $330.
> 
> 
> Having read through all the pages in this thread I am ready to buy my 7 pairs of banana plugs and #14 wire from monoprice and overall everything else to get me started. However, where I still feel like a noob to the Home Theater game is the actual setup. I thought I knew how I was going to set it up but now I am confused.
> 
> 
> Is it:
> 
> Hd Cable Box -> Receiver via HDMI
> 
> PS3 -> Receiver via HDMI
> 
> Receiver -> TV via HDMI?
> 
> 
> I know HDMI carries both audio and video I just thought I would need to run my optical cable back into the Receiver. Essentially I just want to make sure I have all the cables I need to run my system so I can order them now. Thanks for the help.



You have it right! The only thing, that I would suggest, is that you also run a video component and analog audio connection between your HD Cable Box and your TV. This will allow you to watch TV when you don't feel like having the sound system on. Myself, I don't use the sound system all the time... such as when I'm just watching the news.

CycleJoe


----------



## afrogt

tek0509,


Your setup is easy because you have all HDMI devices. No problems there.


You may want to do the component thing directly to the TV if you occasionally watch TV w/o the surround system, but I don't believe in that. Its all or nothing for me.


----------



## tek0509

thanks cyclejoe and afrogt...this set-up should be a nice step up from my Logitech Z-5500's...even though I felt those were awesome speakers for the price i paid.


----------



## anthonycm

I'm considering one of the 7100 refurbs, and was wondering if the following scenario is possible:


I would place the two front speakers and the center speaker alongside the television, facing me. I would then place two speakers (rear surround?) in the corners of the back wall, which is where my sofa is, coming at me from the sides. With the remaining two speakers, I would run them through the wall and into the room directly behind the television (which would be the kitchen). This way, I have a 5.1 in the living room, and two speakers in the kitchen for when I would like to listen to music, or hear what's on the television while I'm cooking. Is this a feasible option? Also, would I be able to have ONLY the two kitchen speakers on, while having the speakers in the living room off if nobody is in there?


One final question: Does it matter where I place the sub? Can I stick it in some random corner in the living room so that it's not as noticeable?


Thanks,

-anthony


----------



## rimrattler6

Like a few others, i'm about to get the 7100 as well. $430 is too good of a deal to pass up. Just wondering what I need in anticipation of my 7100 system arriving at home.


How many banana plugs do I need? 7?


I was thinking about getting this 16awg cable from monoprice....any thoughts? or is there one that someone recommends?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 



Thanks in advance everyone this will help me order all my stuff at once from Monoprice.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonycm* /forum/post/15137273
> 
> 
> I'm considering one of the 7100 refurbs, and was wondering if the following scenario is possible:
> 
> 
> I would place the two front speakers and the center speaker alongside the television, facing me. I would then place two speakers (rear surround?) in the corners of the back wall, which is where my sofa is, coming at me from the sides. With the remaining two speakers, I would run them through the wall and into the room directly behind the television (which would be the kitchen). This way, I have a 5.1 in the living room, and two speakers in the kitchen for when I would like to listen to music, or hear what's on the television while I'm cooking. Is this a feasible option? Also, would I be able to have ONLY the two kitchen speakers on, while having the speakers in the living room off if nobody is in there?
> 
> 
> One final question: Does it matter where I place the sub? Can I stick it in some random corner in the living room so that it's not as noticeable?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -anthony



anthony,

Yes, what you are talking about doing will work. However, you would use the side surround speakers in the rear of the TV room, not the rear surround speakers. The two speakers that you put in your kitchen should be attached to the 'B' speaker inputs, then you can select only them when listening to music in the kitchen. Two things to be aware of..... The 'B' speakers will only work with an analog input, such as: the tuner, or a CD player with analog output, and the rear surround speakers, that come with the system, are not really the type that you would use as stand alone speakers, so the quality of the sound in the kitchen may not be that good. You could aways upgrade the kitchen speakers at a later date, if you don't like the sound quality.

The subwoofer works great when placed in a corner.

CycleJoe


----------



## Explore

I'm considering the purchase this week of the S6100. Any suggestions on a reliable vendor (Amazon, Vanns, etc.), speaker wiring (size and vendor), and any other parts (e.g. banana plugs)?


----------



## m_vanmeter

"rimrattler6" and "Explore"


16 gauge wire from www.monoprice.com along with their banana plugs for connections at the rear of the receiver....they would be a waste of money at each speaker (if the speakers even accept BP's)....one pair for each speaker wire. Banana plugs at the receiver are a convienence item, the speaker connectors are very close together and routing the wires can be a pain.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


As to vendors, Amazon and Vann's are both top notch vendors. I have purchased from both with no problems.

The box the S6100 ships in is large and heavy - that could be a problem with delivery


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15138214
> 
> 
> anthony,
> 
> Yes, what you are talking about doing will work. However, you would use the side surround speakers in the rear of the TV room, not the rear surround speakers. The two speakers that you put in your kitchen should be attached to the 'B' speaker inputs, then you can select only them when listening to music in the kitchen. Two things to be aware of..... The 'B' speakers will only work with an analog input, such as: the tuner, or a CD player with analog output, and the rear surround speakers, that come with the system, are not really the type that you would use as stand alone speakers, so the quality of the sound in the kitchen may not be that good. You could aways upgrade the kitchen speakers at a later date, if you don't like the sound quality.
> 
> The subwoofer works great when placed in a corner.
> 
> CycleJoe



Exactly what he said.


You can do what you are thinking, but you would be better off buying a pair of shelf speakers for 30-50 bucks for the kitchen and hook those separately to Zone 2. The surround speakers from this package are not suited for what you have in mind, they will work, but they wont be great.

That said, you can always try it and see if its satisfactory.


----------



## bodhizafa

I'm about to make the jump and purchase this setup (6100). I'm still nervous about the sound (mostly the low-end stuff, above what the sub is pushing, those 3" speakers must have a tough time in that mid-bass? region). I haven't been able to hear a 6100 set up, but I did hear the 5100, which sounded surprisingly good. I believe the speaker sizes are a bit different between the two, has anyone listened to both systems? If so was there any difference? I think I saw one post in another thread stating they liked the 5100 sound better.


Also I listen to a lot of music in stereo and was thinking of getting some tower speakers down the road a bit for the front channel (Infinity, polk?) how much is this going to compromise the voice matching watching movies? Will I be able to tell not being an audiophile and all, will it matter that much?


thanks in advance.


----------



## anthonycm

I placed my order for the 7100 refurb this morning. I'd like to thank everyone that contributes to these forums, as (most of) the input is extremely helpful to people like me who really have no experience with these things. I chose the television I now own (Samsung 750) partially based on these boards, and now I have picked an audio system mainly based on the knowledge I gained here.


Whenever the system comes in and I get it hooked up I'll let people know what I think. For those interested, I'll be hooking up an Apple TV, PS3, and my cable box to it.


Thanks again,

-anthony


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bodhizafa* /forum/post/15139798
> 
> 
> I'm about to make the jump and purchase this setup (6100). I'm still nervous about the sound (mostly the low-end stuff, above what the sub is pushing, those 3" speakers must have a tough time in that mid-bass? region). I haven't been able to hear a 6100 set up, but I did hear the 5100, which sounded surprisingly good. I believe the speaker sizes are a bit different between the two, has anyone listened to both systems? If so was there any difference? I think I saw one post in another thread stating they liked the 5100 sound better.
> 
> 
> Also I listen to a lot of music in stereo and was thinking of getting some tower speakers down the road a bit for the front channel (Infinity, polk?) how much is this going to compromise the voice matching watching movies? Will I be able to tell not being an audiophile and all, will it matter that much?
> 
> 
> thanks in advance.



bodhizafa,

Sound is a very subjective thing. What sounds good to one person often does not sound good to another. Many people like the sound of Bose speakers. I personally can not stand them. That being said.... if you look through the 29 pages of this message board, one thing that you will see is very few complaints about sound quality. I personally think it's great. I also believe the receiver offers enough setup variables that you can easily use other speakers, if you so desire. Besides the auto setup, the manual setup offers individual speaker level control, speaker size, an audio equalizer, and crossover control. I do think you could adapt other speakers quite easily. I am personally using a Klipsch center speaker, just because I already owned it, and consider it a little better than the center speaker that came with the system.

CycleJoe


----------



## kardmaster

Hi;


On the shoponkyo site.....I see they have 10% off....but when I put the item in checkout....I am not getting 10% off. How do you get the 10% off??? LOL


Thanks


----------



## eggie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kardmaster* /forum/post/15143142
> 
> 
> Hi;
> 
> 
> On the shoponkyo site.....I see they have 10% off....but when I put the item in checkout....I am not getting 10% off. How do you get the 10% off??? LOL
> 
> 
> Thanks



it comes off right before you hit pay, make sure you register that worth 10 points. each point is worth $1.


----------



## Chilidog808

Yup, it comes off right at the end, you don't see it until after you put in the Credit card info. I picked one up myself yesterday, getting really excited for it now.


Now just need to get some new cabling and maybe some speaker wire.


----------



## anthonycm

So, I will hopefully be receiving my 7100 in the next few days/weeks. I live in an apt. with hardwood floors, and there are people living directly below me. What is the best way to cut down on the noise from the subwoofer without impacting its performance?


Thanks,

Anthony


----------



## PeterWy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonycm* /forum/post/15147024
> 
> 
> So, I will hopefully be receiving my 7100 in the next few days/weeks. I live in an apt. with hardwood floors, and there are people living directly below me. What is the best way to cut down on the noise from the subwoofer without impacting its performance?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Anthony



Noise?


I think your floor (the other side of your neighbor's ceiling) is going to serve to extend the sounds coming out of your sub. If you're talking about raising the sub off the floor...I've never really tried that. but I have to imagine it would cut down on the reproduction significantly.


Anyone ever raise their sub, say into a large bookcase?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterWy* /forum/post/15147252
> 
> 
> Noise?
> 
> 
> I think your floor (the other side of your neighbor's ceiling) is going to serve to extend the sounds coming out of your sub. If you're talking about raising the sub off the floor...I've never really tried that. but I have to imagine it would cut down on the reproduction significantly.
> 
> 
> Anyone ever raise their sub, say into a large bookcase?



I have tried before laying a sub on its side, using a wall as the "floor". It worked OK, but you have to put rubber feet/pads under it so that it does not rattle on the floor.


For me it was an issue of it being too tall, rather than the neighbors.


----------



## anthonycm

Thanks. I'm just trying to be a good neighbor. Perhaps I can put a piece of carpet underneath. Would that help muffle the noise for them? I'm really new at this audio stuff, so it might not even be a concern.


----------



## andydumi

Try it without anything, just standing up, no carpet. If it becomes an issue, then try alternatives like on its side.


I used the little rubber pads that you can buy to put under the feet of a sofa or a chair so it does not scratch the floor. It was fine, but it works better now in the way it was designed, standing up.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonycm* /forum/post/15147790
> 
> 
> Thanks. I'm just trying to be a good neighbor. Perhaps I can put a piece of carpet underneath. Would that help muffle the noise for them? I'm really new at this audio stuff, so it might not even be a concern.



You can turn the knob at the back of the subwoofer down to your liking. However, i'm telling you it might be hard for them not to feel the rumble. I have mine downstairs and if i go to our upstairs bedroom i can still feel the bass through. I have neighbors on both sides of our townhome but so far no complaints except from my wife.


----------



## PeterWy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/15148586
> 
> 
> You can turn the knob at the back of the subwoofer down to your liking. However, i'm telling you it might be hard for them not to feel the rumble. I have mine downstairs and if i go to our upstairs bedroom i can still feel the bass through. I have neighbors on both sides of our townhome but so far no complaints except from my wife.



Not to get too far off topic, but.....


Don'tcha hate it when you do all your product research, go listen to a few systems, agonize over the final choices, finally get all those boxes home, take a few hours to set everything up, tune the system until it's just right, get the latest movie that you've been dying to watch on disc, the popcorn is hot and buttered, everyone's sitting down as the title sequence begins, and after 30 seconds, the wife turns to you and says:


Can you turn that thing down?"


.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterWy* /forum/post/15148658
> 
> 
> Not to get too far off topic, but.....
> 
> 
> Don'tcha hate it when you do all your product research, go listen to a few systems, agonize over the final choices, finally get all those boxes home, take a few hours to set everything up, tune the system until it's just right, get the latest movie that you've been dying to watch on disc, the popcorn is hot and buttered, everyone's sitting down as the title sequence begins, and after 30 seconds, the wife turns to you and says:
> 
> 
> Can you turn that thing down?"
> 
> 
> .



Exactly!!


----------



## paisita18

Thank you!!!!!.....ahhhh Vented...


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PeterWy* /forum/post/15148658
> 
> 
> Not to get too far off topic, but.....
> 
> 
> Don'tcha hate it when you do all your product research, go listen to a few systems, agonize over the final choices, finally get all those boxes home, take a few hours to set everything up, tune the system until it's just right, get the latest movie that you've been dying to watch on disc, the popcorn is hot and buttered, everyone's sitting down as the title sequence begins, and after 30 seconds, the wife turns to you and says:
> 
> 
> Can you turn that thing down?"
> 
> 
> .



Yea, I'm really gonna miss her!


----------



## TimothyP83

question: is it possible to listen to music thru the ipod dock, but still view cable television at the same time? cable box and television is connected to the receiver.


----------



## anthonycm

Question: Should the PS3 be set up via HDMI to 'cable' or 'game'?


Liking the system so far, in the few hours I've had it. Granted, I've been listening to everything through television speakers for the past few months, so anything would have been an upgrade. Using 5.1 right now, so I have two speakers to spare.


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *anthonycm* /forum/post/15153906
> 
> 
> Question: Should the PS3 be set up via HDMI to 'cable' or 'game'?
> 
> 
> Liking the system so far, in the few hours I've had it. Granted, I've been listening to everything through television speakers for the past few months, so anything would have been an upgrade. Using 5.1 right now, so I have two speakers to spare.



i would suggest Game. as your cable box should be set to cable.


----------



## anthonycm

Crap. I meant, should the PS3 be connected via HDMI to DVD or Game. I use the PS3 for movies, games, and, I'm assuming this would work, the occasional music CD.


----------



## csm11

I'd connect it to Game, but I don't think it matters either way. They are probably just suggestions for placements.


----------



## anthonycm

And yet another question: Is there a calibrations thread for this system? I have it set up as a 5.1, and I want to make sure I'm getting the most out of it. There are so many options, it's like going to an eye doctor's. "Is A better, or B? A or B?" Sometimes I can't tell. Right now, I'm listening to Pink Floyd's 'Animals', and it seems as if (and I'm reading this from the receiver's screen) 'DCK All Ch St' is the best setting. Any suggestions?


----------



## VTECjames

Hey guys.... not sure if anyone has posted about this yet but , here goes. I have had my S6100 for about 2 months now... , I have gone through the manual backwards and forwards.....and no luck....,









Here's the problem.....my system works as advertised with dvd, directv hddvr, xbox 360, and wii as far as sound is concerned, all 7 speakers and sub connected,....but as soon as i switch over to the tuner/radio.... my subwoofer goes on complete vacation, no bass whatsoever, .....no amount of volume knob twisting or setup menu tweeking will "wake" it up....., as soon as i switch back to cable/sat , she "wakes" right up and ive got full bass as normal....., does this happen to anyone else???... does your subwoofer play when using the tuner/radio on any FM stations? The sad thing is that my old $200 5.1 Aiwa htib system worked just fine with the tuner and subwoofer. Not having the sub work while using the tuner is not a deal breaker,.... I just wish that somehow i can get it to work with FM radio so that the tuner is not completely useless. any help or suggestions will be appreciated. thanks


----------



## johnlukenj

Could anybody please help me solve the following problems?


This is what I have:

Older SONY rear projection TV with DVI input and max resolution of 1080i

Onkyo HT-S7100 (TX606 receiver, which is very similar to HT-s6100 receiver)

Oppo DVD Player

Comcast HDMI cable box

Sony Blue Ray BD-s350

Panasonic Blue Ray DMP-BD35


I connected all players (Oppo, Comcast, Sony, Panasonic) to the receiver via HDMI cables and from the receiver, I have HDMI out to the TV's DVI input via HDMI-DVI adapter.


I have no problems seeing pictures and hearing audio for both Oppo and Comcast (both operating at 1080i). However, when I tried to display either Blue ray players, all I got was blank/black picture but with audio. Initially I thought the Blue ray players are sending 1080p signal to my receiver and my receiver is passing through this signal to my TV (which is only operating at 1080i max). However, I did change the setup on the receiver to set the HDMI output to 1080i (or Auto). But it's still not working...

I tried it on a different TV (Vizio LCD with 1080p max resolution) and it worked !!

So my SONY TV and the receiver are not properly communicating with each other, when involving blue ray players. I also had tried switching the order the device is turned on, but with no luck.


Right now I'm using an HDMI-DVI adapter that connects to my TV and I'm using a HDMI cable to connect to this adapter from the receiver HDMI output. Should I try an HDMI-DVI cable instead of HDMI cable connected to HDMI-DVI adapter?? (keeping in mind that I only have 1 DVI input on my old SONY RPTv) If not, what seems to be the problems ??? Can anyone please help? I don't want to have to buy a newer TV with 1080p-HDMI capability..


Thanks !!


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnlukenj* /forum/post/15167119
> 
> 
> Could anybody please help me solve the following problems?
> 
> 
> This is what I have:
> 
> Older SONY rear projection TV with DVI input and max resolution of 1080i
> 
> Onkyo HT-S7100 (TX606 receiver, which is very similar to HT-s6100 receiver)
> 
> Oppo DVD Player
> 
> Comcast HDMI cable box
> 
> Sony Blue Ray BD-s350
> 
> Panasonic Blue Ray DMP-BD35
> 
> 
> I connected all players (Oppo, Comcast, Sony, Panasonic) to the receiver via HDMI cables and from the receiver, I have HDMI out to the TV's DVI input via HDMI-DVI adapter.
> 
> 
> I have no problems seeing pictures and hearing audio for both Oppo and Comcast (both operating at 1080i). However, when I tried to display either Blue ray players, all I got was blank/black picture but with audio. Initially I thought the Blue ray players are sending 1080p signal to my receiver and my receiver is passing through this signal to my TV (which is only operating at 1080i max). However, I did change the setup on the receiver to set the HDMI output to 1080i (or Auto). But it's still not working...
> 
> I tried it on a different TV (Vizio LCD with 1080p max resolution) and it worked !!
> 
> So my SONY TV and the receiver are not properly communicating with each other, when involving blue ray players. I also had tried switching the order the device is turned on, but with no luck.
> 
> 
> Right now I'm using an HDMI-DVI adapter that connects to my TV and I'm using a HDMI cable to connect to this adapter from the receiver HDMI output. Should I try an HDMI-DVI cable instead of HDMI cable connected to HDMI-DVI adapter?? (keeping in mind that I only have 1 DVI input on my old SONY RPTv) If not, what seems to be the problems ??? Can anyone please help? I don't want to have to buy a newer TV with 1080p-HDMI capability..
> 
> 
> Thanks !!



johnlukenj,

The first problem is that the setting that you changed on the receiver.... HDMI output, only has to do with upscaling analog video connections. Can you set the outputs of the Blu-Ray players to 1080i, so that they match your tv? If you look at the chart on page 98 of the receiver manual, you will see that with HDMI connections, whatever resolution you put in is what you get out. Your putting 1080p in, so your getting 1080p out, and the TV can't handle it. Since you TV is only capable of 1080i max, you could aways run the video straight from the Blu-Ray players to the TV as a component input.

CycleJoe


----------



## johnlukenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15167616
> 
> 
> johnlukenj,
> 
> The first problem is that the setting that you changed on the receiver.... HDMI output, only has to do with upscaling analog video connections. Can you set the outputs of the Blu-Ray players to 1080i, so that they match your tv? If you look at the chart on page 98 of the receiver manual, you will see that with HDMI connections, whatever resolution you put in is what you get out. Your putting 1080p in, so your getting 1080p out, and the TV can't handle it. Since you TV is only capable of 1080i max, you could aways run the video straight from the Blu-Ray players to the TV as a component input.
> 
> CycleJoe



Hi CycleJoe,

Thanks for your insight. I did change both blue ray players setting to output either 1080i or 720p, but still no luck (i.e., no picture but audio). When I hit the display button on the receiver itself, it looks like it's receiving 1080p from the blue ray players, even though I've already changed the players to 1080i or 720p


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnlukenj* /forum/post/15167675
> 
> 
> Hi CycleJoe,
> 
> Thanks for your insight. I did change both blue ray players setting to output either 1080i or 720p, but still no luck (i.e., no picture but audio). When I hit the display button on the receiver itself, it looks like it's receiving 1080p from the blue ray players, even though I've already changed the players to 1080i or 720p





johnlukenj,

Do the Blu-Ray players have component outputs? If they do, use those for your video. Your TV is not capable of more than that anyway. As far as I know, the display button on the receiver can only show audio information, not resolution? I think you can still leave the HDMI connecttions and use them for the best audio. Just be sure that you reassign the video and audio inputs per your connections.

CycleJoe


----------



## johnlukenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15167699
> 
> 
> johnlukenj,
> 
> Do the Blu-Ray players have component outputs? If they do, use those for your video. Your TV is not capable of more than that anyway. As far as I know, the display button on the receiver can only show audio information not resolution?
> 
> CycleJoe



Cyclejoe, Yes both BD players do have component.

So you're saying for the video part, I should just connect the players to the TV directly and for the audio part I would connect the players to the receiver via ?? (optical, analog, or hdmi ?)

I do prefer to connect the players to the receiver via hdmi and output to my TV via HDMI-DVIadapter or cable and just somehow fix this "handshake" issue ??


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnlukenj* /forum/post/15167754
> 
> 
> Cyclejoe, Yes both BD players do have component.
> 
> So you're saying for the video part, I should just connect the players to the TV directly and for the audio part I would connect the players to the receiver via ?? (optical, analog, or hdmi ?)
> 
> I do prefer to connect the players to the receiver via hdmi and output to my TV via HDMI-DVIadapter or cable and just somehow fix this "handshake" issue ??



johnlukenj,

It's not a handshake problem. There is 1080p resolution coming out of the Blu-Ray players on their HDMI outputs. Look at the chart on page 98. If you input 1080p via HDMI, you can only get 1080p out on the receiver's HDMI output. The best thing that you can do is connect the Blu-Ray players directly to the TV with component video connections. Leave the HDMI connections between the Blu-Ray Players and the receiver, so that you can get HD sound. If you use an audio coax or audio optical cable for the Blu-Ray players, you will not be able to get the higher level of sound that is only carried by an HDMI connection. You will have to use the TV's input selector to watch the Blu-Ray players, but it's not a big deal.

Hope this helps.

CycleJoe


----------



## rimrattler6

I'm finally proud to say i'm a to-be owner of a 7100. Last night, I was peruzzing around debating on the 7100 refurb (430 is an AWESOME deal)...then i went to CNET to check the review...they said they had the 7100 NEW at JR.com for 499...i clicked and sure enough, it was. It was a LIMITED promotion obviously since it's back to 799. So I pulled the trigger at 499, no tax, but 88$ shipping ...so really like 587, BUT i used google checkout which saved me $5 (better than nothing)...so my system came to 582 shipped. Still a little over 100 more than refurb, but i've had bad experiences with refurbs and so ~$100 is worth the extra year of warranty and the peace of mind that it's brand new. Plus I get the stands too. (about a 30-40 value)...


CLIFF NOTES: JR.com had the 7100 last night (12:30am PST) for 499 plus s/h (~80 shipped to So. CA) Anyone else buy it here?


Just wondering if anyone caught this deal and pulled the trigger??


Onto my second question. I wanted to mount these gajillion speakers on the wall. How hard is it to wall mount these and hide the wires?


2a) Mounting on the wall and fishing the wire THROUGH the back of the wall (i am about a 6 on a scale of 1-10 for handyness)?


2b) Mounting to the wall and lining the wire down then covering it with cable covers and painting...


^ obviously #1 is more time, but is it really that difficult? Any tips? Links? advice?


Thanks everybody for their time and help!!


----------



## Drannats




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimothyP83* /forum/post/15152601
> 
> 
> question: is it possible to listen to music thru the ipod dock, but still view cable television at the same time? cable box and television is connected to the receiver.



The receiver will automatically switch audio to the dock once it senses the iPod. If you are watching (and listening) to your TV, just pop the iPod into the dock and press play. The receiver will switch audio to it, and your TV should still be playing the cable signal. I do this a lot.


----------



## johnlukenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15167850
> 
> 
> johnlukenj,
> 
> It's not a handshake problem. There is 1080p resolution coming out of the Blu-Ray players on their HDMI outputs. Look at the chart on page 98. If you input 1080p via HDMI, you can only get 1080p out on the receiver's HDMI output. The best thing that you can do is connect the Blu-Ray players directly to the TV with component video connections. Leave the HDMI connections between the Blu-Ray Players and the receiver, so that you can get HD sound. If you use an audio coax or audio optical cable for the Blu-Ray players, you will not be able to get the higher level of sound that is only carried by an HDMI connection. You will have to use the TV's input selector to watch the Blu-Ray players, but it's not a big deal.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> CycleJoe



Hi Cyclejoe, Thank you for your help. That's what I had to end up doing...it's kinda annoying to deal with multiple cables...


I still don't understand why the blue ray players still keep putting out 1080p signal, even though I've changed it to 1080i or 720p manually (by connecting the players to the TV directly via the same HDMI-DVI adapter and changing the video/signal connection set up of the player---I have no problems seeing pictures directly from the player if connected directly to the TV via the HDMI-DVI cable and that's why I was able to change the output to 1080i or 720p).


But when I connect the players to the receiver, somehow it defaults back to 1080p ??? It's kinda wierd tho..

Do you know if there is a way to actually change the output resolution directly on the BD player itself (i.e., by pressing some buttons or something)? (I don't see any buton on the SONY BDP-S350 or PAN DMP-BD35 player itself, just like I see on the Oppo DV-980H)


Thanks again ! Hope you have a great T-day !


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnlukenj* /forum/post/15174839
> 
> 
> Hi Cyclejoe, Thank you for your help. That's what I had to end up doing...it's kinda annoying to deal with multiple cables...
> 
> 
> I still don't understand why the blue ray players still keep putting out 1080p signal, even though I've changed it to 1080i or 720p manually (by connecting the players to the TV directly via the same HDMI-DVI adapter and changing the video/signal connection set up of the player---I have no problems seeing pictures directly from the player if connected directly to the TV via the HDMI-DVI cable and that's why I was able to change the output to 1080i or 720p).
> 
> 
> But when I connect the players to the receiver, somehow it defaults back to 1080p ??? It's kinda wierd tho..
> 
> Do you know if there is a way to actually change the output resolution directly on the BD player itself (i.e., by pressing some buttons or something)? (I don't see any buton on the SONY BDP-S350 or PAN DMP-BD35 player itself, just like I see on the Oppo DV-980H)
> 
> 
> Thanks again ! Hope you have a great T-day !



johnlukenj,

I wish I had a good answer for you but I don't think I do. I looked at the manual for the Sony BDP-S350 online, and I can see that you can change the output resolution (page 42). I'm sure that is what you have tried. It may be a bit late to ask the next question, and I'm certainly not trying to insult you, so please don't feel that I am. I just want to check that you had assigned the HDMI inputs, which you were using for the Blu-Ray players, in the setup menu of the Onkyo receiver? If that is not the problem, I guess you should call Onkyo's support and see if they have an answer.

CycleJoe


----------



## OrangesOfCourse

i have an Onkyo HT-S7100 and had a quick question. We sometimes like to listen to music while watching a movie on mute. I'm wondering if its possible to use the video feed from the cable box or ps3 (dvd player) and get the sound from the Onkyo ipod dock. Everything is connected via HDMI except the ipod dock. I would like to keep the HDMI connections if its possible.


----------



## johnlukenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15176139
> 
> 
> johnlukenj,
> 
> I wish I had a good answer for you but I don't think I do. I looked at the manual for the Sony BDP-S350 online, and I can see that you can change the output resolution (page 42). I'm sure that is what you have tried. It may be a bit late to ask the next question, and I'm certainly not trying to insult you, so please don't feel that I am. I just want to check that you had assigned the HDMI inputs, which you were using for the Blu-Ray players, in the setup menu of the Onkyo receiver? If that is not the problem, I guess you should call Onkyo's support and see if they have an answer.
> 
> CycleJoe




Hi Cyclejoe, thanks for being cognizant. No insult taken at all ! Yes, I assigned both BD players (the SONY and the Panasonic) to the corresponding HDMI inputs (VCR/DVR and CBL/SAT) just like I assigned my Oppo and Comcast to DVD and GAME/TV, respectively, under the Input/Source Setup. And yes, I have contacted Onkyo support but they weren't very helpful at all. I tried to explain the problems and all they said was that there was something wrong with the HDMI-DVI interface. But if this were the case, I wouldn't be seeing any pictures from any of sources including my Oppo DVD and my Comcast cable box. But I did see pics and hear audio from these last two sources...Anyway, very strange, no?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnlukenj* /forum/post/15178282
> 
> 
> Hi Cyclejoe, thanks for being cognizant. No insult taken at all ! Yes, I assigned both BD players (the SONY and the Panasonic) to the corresponding HDMI inputs (VCR/DVR and CBL/SAT) just like I assigned my Oppo and Comcast to DVD and GAME/TV, respectively, under the Input/Source Setup. And yes, I have contacted Onkyo support but they weren't very helpful at all. I tried to explain the problems and all they said was that there was something wrong with the HDMI-DVI interface. But if this were the case, I wouldn't be seeing any pictures from any of sources including my Oppo DVD and my Comcast cable box. But I did see pics and hear audio from these last two sources...Anyway, very strange, no?



johnlukenj,

Remember when I said that it was not a handshake problem? Well, I was wrong! It is a handshake problem and it has to do with how some components handle protected content material (Blu-Ray DVD's). Here are two articles that you should read. http://www.videsignline.com/howto/198900437 and http://www.hdmi.org/pdf/whitepaper/A...keProblems.pdf . They are really the same article in different formats. If you really want to try everything to fix the problem, I would suggest that you get the best and latest HDMI to DVI-D cable and try that. Be sure that you can return it, if it does not work, because it's probably not the problem. It's probably your TV that is at fault.... it may not support having a repeater in line for the HDCP handshake. Anyway, that is what I get from these two articles. What is the model number of your TV? There seems to be other people with older Sony HD TVs with similar problems. I'll see if I can find anything.

CycleJoe


----------



## johnlukenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15179622
> 
> 
> johnlukenj,
> 
> Remember when I said that it was not a handshake problem? Well, I was wrong! It is a handshake problem and it has to do with how some components handle protected content material (Blu-Ray DVD's). Here are two articles that you should read. http://www.videsignline.com/howto/198900437 and http://www.hdmi.org/pdf/whitepaper/A...keProblems.pdf . They are really the same article in different formats. If you really want to try everything to fix the problem, I would suggest that you get the best and latest HDMI to DVI-D cable and try that. Be sure that you can return it, if it does not work, because it's probably not the problem. It's probably your TV that is at fault.... it may not support having a repeater in line for the HDCP handshake. Anyway, that is what I get from these two articles. What is the model number of your TV? There seems to be other people with older Sony HD TVs with similar problems. I'll see if I can find anything.
> 
> CycleJoe




Hey Cyclejoe, Thanks much for all this information.

It certainly is a very technical discussion. I've purchased the HDMI-DVI cable from monoprice and from other online vendors as well (MyCableMart, CableForLess). The last two cables were described being fully HDCP compliant on their website, whereas no such information was given on the monoprice website. However, I do wonder if such thing as "HDCP-compliant" HDMI-DVI cables (or any HDMI or DVI cables in general) do exists or they are just some gimmicks to lure customers to buy more expensive cables? In any case, I'll let you know if it works out at the end...Thanks again, John


----------



## THRLCKDKN

Hey everyone,


After reading all 30 informative pages of this forum (my head hurts) and doing some other research - I too pulled the trigger on the *refurbed 7100* from shoponkyo.com. I will be purchasing all the needed accessories from mono price (v1.3 HDMI cables, 7 banana plugs, and 100 ft. of 16awg wire).


I will be hooking up:


- XBOX 360 via component

- SONY BLU-RAY BSP350 via HDMI

- Scientific Electronics 8300 HD DVR via HDMI (Cablevision Service)


These will be hooked up to a SONY KDL-40V2500.


I will post some pics once installed and give my thoughts on the whole sha-bang.


FYI - this is going in my bedroom and I can't wait to see how overkill it's gonna be....


----------



## checo001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THRLCKDKN* /forum/post/15188065
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> After reading all 30 informative pages of this forum (my head hurts) and doing some other research - I too pulled the trigger on the *refurbed 7100* from shoponkyo.com. I will be purchasing all the needed accessories from mono price (v1.3 HDMI cables, 7 banana plugs, and 100 ft. of 16awg wire).
> 
> 
> I will be hooking up:
> 
> 
> - XBOX 360 via component
> 
> - SONY BLU-RAY BSP350 via HDMI
> 
> - Scientific Electronics 8300 HD DVR via HDMI (Cablevision Service)
> 
> 
> These will be hooked up to a SONY KDL-40V2500.
> 
> 
> I will post some pics once installed and give my thoughts on the whole sha-bang.
> 
> 
> FYI - this is going in my bedroom and I can't wait to see how overkill it's gonna be....



Any recommendation on a wire stripper - maybe item 1383?


----------



## THRLCKDKN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *checo001* /forum/post/15189158
> 
> 
> Any recommendation on a wire stripper - maybe item 1383?



I have one already from my dad - but the 1383 looks like it should do the trick.


----------



## checo001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THRLCKDKN* /forum/post/15189220
> 
> 
> I have one already from my dad - but the 1383 looks like it should do the trick.



Thanks - are you doing open screw or closed screw on the plugs? Don't really know the difference.


----------



## THRLCKDKN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *checo001* /forum/post/15189224
> 
> 
> Thanks - are you doing open screw or closed screw on the plugs? Don't really know the difference.



I went with the closed screw type (just neater IMO - and there's no extra wire hanging out with the closed)


Check out monoprice.com and search "banana" to see the difference. Closed screw is model #JX-74043 and open screw is model #JX-74047.


Hope this helps!


----------



## mwrit

I've got a HT-S7100 system on the way and my wife is already having second thoughts about the surround and rear speaker locations. Our family room is open to the kitchen on one wall and another is solid glass sliding doors, so my intent was to mount the surround/rear speakers from the ceiling (the front speakers on stands are OK). She's not to crazy about that idea. Has anyone used cut-in ceiling speakers in lieu of the factory supplied speakers? If so, any recommendations on what speakers would work?


----------



## perineumlick

Hello guys/gals. I don't post often, but I always get good advice when reading these threads. My problem is, I just received my s6100 today, and after hooking everything up, I notice a very audible buzzing coming from the subwoofer. I hope this isn't normal, because it is pretty loud and distracting. Any clues on what could be causing this? Could it be speaker placement?


I also can't get any sound from the rear speakers when trying out 7.1 movies (actually I only have one BD in 7.1; that is Rambo). Are there any settings that I'm missing?


----------



## dmb2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THRLCKDKN* /forum/post/15188065
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> After reading all 30 informative pages of this forum (my head hurts) and doing some other research - I too pulled the trigger on the *refurbed 7100* from shoponkyo.com. I will be purchasing all the needed accessories from mono price (v1.3 HDMI cables, 7 banana plugs, and 100 ft. of 16awg wire).
> 
> 
> I will be hooking up:
> 
> 
> - XBOX 360 via component
> 
> - SONY BLU-RAY BSP350 via HDMI
> 
> - Scientific Electronics 8300 HD DVR via HDMI (Cablevision Service)
> 
> 
> These will be hooked up to a SONY KDL-40V2500.
> 
> 
> I will post some pics once installed and give my thoughts on the whole sha-bang.
> 
> 
> FYI - this is going in my bedroom and I can't wait to see how overkill it's gonna be....





When you bought the REFURBED did it come with any wires? I am looking at getting this one too. I just wanted to know if it did at least come with the power supply. I am not worried about it not coming with speaker wire I can buy a spoil of it cheap enough.


How did you like the REFURBED, is it a good purchase?


----------



## THRLCKDKN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmb2002* /forum/post/15193385
> 
> 
> When you bought the REFURBED did it come with any wires? I am looking at getting this one too. I just wanted to know if it did at least come with the power supply. I am not worried about it not coming with speaker wire I can buy a spoil of it cheap enough.
> 
> 
> How did you like the REFURBED, is it a good purchase?



I bought it this morning at like 10am! When I receive it, I'll let you know. I'm pretty sure someone on here mentioned they bought the refurbed 7100 and it actually came with all the cables and even batteries! I'm sure there will be a power supply cord.


Can anyone who bought the 7100 refurbed from shoponkyo.com comment on what they actually received?


Thanks.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perineumlick* /forum/post/15192623
> 
> 
> Hello guys/gals. I don't post often, but I always get good advice when reading these threads. My problem is, I just received my s6100 today, and after hooking everything up, I notice a very audible buzzing coming from the subwoofer. I hope this isn't normal, because it is pretty loud and distracting. Any clues on what could be causing this? Could it be speaker placement?
> 
> 
> I also can't get any sound from the rear speakers when trying out 7.1 movies (actually I only have one BD in 7.1; that is Rambo). Are there any settings that I'm missing?



perineumlick,

You probably have what is known as a ground hum. Basically it's a problem with the grounding of the electric circuits in your home. You can get an isolator to fix the problem but the right thing to do is have someone investigate the grounding of your electricial cirucits in your home. Plug the power cords of both the receiver and the subwoofer into the same outlet and see if the buss goes away. If it does, it's a ground hum. Here is a good article to read. http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/co...m-hum-and-buzz .

CycleJoe


----------



## cyclejoe1

Does anyone else wonder why Onkyo has so many refurbished s7100 systems to sell? It just came out not too long ago.

CycleJoe


----------



## mutt_lover

I received my unit last Wednesday. It came with all cables, labels, etc. I think that the disclaimer is a boiler plate message to cover returned unit. I will do a more complete post in the next few days.


----------



## mutt_lover

I wondered the same thing. I was think these may have be test units. I know there is a limit on what manufactures can sell as new depending on their use of the unit.


As a side note, I was given the option of purchasing an extended warranty for the unit. I turned it down, I figure the 1 year warranty should be ok.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15194778
> 
> 
> Does anyone else wonder why Onkyo has so many refurbished s7100 systems to sell? It just came out not too long ago.
> 
> CycleJoe



Because its a common package. The 908 used the same speakers and the 605 receiver, and there were a ton of those refurbished available up until a few months ago. Then they shifted the speakers and Ipod dock and other stuff with the newer 606 receiver to make a bunch of these 7100 packages.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15195902
> 
> 
> Because its a common package. The 908 used the same speakers and the 605 receiver, and there were a ton of those refurbished available up until a few months ago. Then they shifted the speakers and Ipod dock and other stuff with the newer 606 receiver to make a bunch of these 7100 packages.




andydumi,

That makes sense, since the early 605 receivers did have some problems.


----------



## dmb2002

Is the 7100 much better than the 6100. I understand all the specs I am reading on all the different sites including onkyo.com. I am just wondering if the 7100's receiver is that much better than the 6100.


This is what I understand:

6100 - 130w/ch

7100 - 110w/ch I think that's what it said (I know it was less)


6100 - Receiver made just for the HTiB

7100 - SR-606 receiver - also sold independently


6100 - Not Sirius ready

7100 - Sirius ready (only matters if the company makes it)


6100 - No stands

7100 - One set of speaker stands


Ok with that being said, is the receiver worth the extra money? Are the speakers any better with the 7100? Does the 6100 have OSD like the 7100 does?


Thanks again.


If shoponkyo.com gets any more of the 7100 refurbs back in I think I'm gonna get one. They had them last night but I was to slow, went to buy it this morning but they were no longer listed.


Dave


----------



## perineumlick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15194765
> 
> 
> perineumlick,
> 
> You probably have what is known as a ground hum. Basically it's a problem with the grounding of the electric circuits in your home. You can get an isolator to fix the problem but the right thing to do is have someone investigate the grounding of your electricial cirucits in your home. Plug the power cords of both the receiver and the subwoofer into the same outlet and see if the buss goes away. If it does, it's a ground hum. Here is a good article to read. http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/co...m-hum-and-buzz .
> 
> CycleJoe





Thanks a lot Cyclejoe; I will try that. Much appreciated!


----------



## csm11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmb2002* /forum/post/15193385
> 
> 
> When you bought the REFURBED did it come with any wires? I am looking at getting this one too. I just wanted to know if it did at least come with the power supply. I am not worried about it not coming with speaker wire I can buy a spoil of it cheap enough.
> 
> 
> How did you like the REFURBED, is it a good purchase?



Mine came with everything that a new package would include. All of the items appear to be brand new (no scratches or even fingerprints at all).


However, the only stock wire I am using is the wire that came in the stands. I'm using them as the front left and right and they sound great through banana plugs on the receiver. I have mine set up 5.1 and I think it's perfect, especially for the price.


The sub is the most impressive part to me. I have it turned down to 1/4 power even.


----------



## rexb610

can you use the stands for the back surrounds? just checking.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/15197819
> 
> 
> can you use the stands for the back surrounds? just checking.



All speakers are the same in terms of connectivity and shape. THe fronts have extra tweeters inside and are a bit heavier.


----------



## dava92

Has any one mounted the rear surround up on the ceiling? If so what mount do you recommend? Thanks guys? Any favorite websites?


----------



## bigvinny

I am not sure if the point is if the 7100 is "better" than the 6100, but at $430 after discounts the 7100 was hard to pass up.


----------



## perineumlick

Once again cyclejoe1, I thank you for that info. I found out that it was my cable box giving me the hummer








. I'm relieved, as I thought I would have to send the unit back. Now I just have to get an isolator. Without the cable box plugged in, everything sounded wonderful. I still need to tweak the subwoofer a bit; it sounds a little flat, and not booming enough, but I'm getting there.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perineumlick* /forum/post/15199430
> 
> 
> Once again cyclejoe1, I thank you for that info. I found out that it was my cable box giving me the hummer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm relieved, as I thought I would have to send the unit back. Now I just have to get an isolator. Without the cable box plugged in, everything sounded wonderful. I still need to tweak the subwoofer a bit; it sounds a little flat, and not booming enough, but I'm getting there.




perineumlick,

Glad that I could help and Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigvinny* /forum/post/15199011
> 
> 
> I am not sure if the point is if the 7100 is "better" than the 6100, but at $430 after discounts the 7100 was hard to pass up.




There probably isn't much difference in the 606 receiver and the receiver that comes with the 6100 with the exception of being Sirius-ready. If you look at the stats the 6100, 7100 and 9100thx all have the same, size, weight and power which is 130W when you look at the system specifications.


They are all variations of the 606 receiver with features added or deleted. The real power rating is 90 watts per channel as you see in the 606 specs but the inflated numbers look better. Whatever works.


Today is the last day to get the 10% off Thanksgiving discount. So if you want a 7100 for $430, buy it today! otherwise you'll be paying around $479.


----------



## THRLCKDKN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15200638
> 
> 
> There probably isn't much difference in the 606 receiver and the receiver that comes with the 6100 with the exception of being Sirius-ready. If you look at the stats the 6100, 7100 and 9100thx all have the same, size, weight and power which is 130W when you look at the system specifications.
> 
> 
> They are all variations of the 606 receiver with features added or deleted. The real power rating is 90 watts per channel as you see in the 606 specs but the inflated numbers look better. Whatever works.
> 
> 
> Today is the last day to get the 10% off Thanksgiving discount. So if you want a 7100 for $430, buy it today! otherwise you'll be paying around $479.



They are no longer available on the Onkyo website. Guess all the AVS members scooped em up!


----------



## rimrattler6

i wouldn't be surprised if the discount shows up again closer to the XMAS holiday.....


----------



## tephlon

Awww. I was going to post up pics of me unboxing a 7100 refurb unit today... but if they're all gone now I guess it wouldn't have much use.


I guess just to put it out there, though, mine DID come with everything a new unit would. It really looks completely brand new. Retail box. Shrink wrapped and protected just like you'd expect from a new unit. Batteries, cables and documentation were also included.


I can't wait to get home tonight to get it all setup!


----------



## tephlon

Ahhh. Too bad they're all out at the moment.

I just got my 7100 refurb set in today and I took pictures of the process to show to those who were curious.


Ahh, well. No use now, I suppose.


But for those that are interested: I, like many others, did get a 'like new' refurb set. All the wires, manuals, and batteries were included like it was new. All the speakers and the unit also had the 'new plasticy' stuff on them as well.


I can't wait to get home and get everything hooked up!


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tephlon* /forum/post/15209244
> 
> 
> Ahhh. Too bad they're all out at the moment.
> 
> I just got my 7100 refurb set in today and I took pictures of the process to show to those who were curious.
> 
> 
> Ahh, well. No use now, I suppose.
> 
> 
> But for those that are interested: I, like many others, did get a 'like new' refurb set. All the wires, manuals, and batteries were included like it was new. All the speakers and the unit also had the 'new plasticy' stuff on them as well.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get home and get everything hooked up!



Still post them. The deal will likely be back in a few weeks for Xmas. And sometimes even better.


----------



## tephlon

Would it be fine to post them here?


I don't want to stray too far outside of what would be appropriate, seeing as how this is technically a 6100 thread.


Sorry, just new to posting here and I don't want to upset the gods.


----------



## johnlukenj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15179622
> 
> 
> johnlukenj,
> 
> Remember when I said that it was not a handshake problem? Well, I was wrong! It is a handshake problem and it has to do with how some components handle protected content material (Blu-Ray DVD's). Here are two articles that you should read. http://www.videsignline.com/howto/198900437 and http://www.hdmi.org/pdf/whitepaper/A...keProblems.pdf . They are really the same article in different formats. If you really want to try everything to fix the problem, I would suggest that you get the best and latest HDMI to DVI-D cable and try that. Be sure that you can return it, if it does not work, because it's probably not the problem. It's probably your TV that is at fault.... it may not support having a repeater in line for the HDCP handshake. Anyway, that is what I get from these two articles. What is the model number of your TV? There seems to be other people with older Sony HD TVs with similar problems. I'll see if I can find anything.
> 
> CycleJoe




Hey CycleJoe, got my HDMI-DVI cable from monoprice today and I connected it to my SONY RPTV (1080i max resolution) via the Onkyo receiver (TX-s606). I'm glad to inform you that I can actually see pictures from my SONY blue ray player !!!! But still no pic from Panasonic blue ray player--whichi s kinda odd ! Well, at least for now I could actually watch the blue ray via HDMI at 1080i.

John

Thanks again foryour help.


----------



## provels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15194778
> 
> 
> Does anyone else wonder why Onkyo has so many refurbished s7100 systems to sell? It just came out not too long ago.
> 
> CycleJoe



My guess (only) is that they are not refurbs at all, but a way for Onkyo to dispose of overproduction without getting their retail dealers PO'd. I got one a few days ago, too, and like others have reported, it was complete and not even a fingerprint. The only thing I lose is one extra year of warranty, but I figure if it runs 30 days, it will probably run 30 years. Peder


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *johnlukenj* /forum/post/15211844
> 
> 
> Hey CycleJoe, got my HDMI-DVI cable from monoprice today and I connected it to my SONY RPTV (1080i max resolution) via the Onkyo receiver (TX-s606). I'm glad to inform you that I can actually see pictures from my SONY blue ray player !!!! But still no pic from Panasonic blue ray player--whichi s kinda odd ! Well, at least for now I could actually watch the blue ray via HDMI at 1080i.
> 
> John
> 
> Thanks again foryour help.



johnlukenj,

Hey, that's great news!

I'm curious about the Panasonic Blu-Ray player. Here are a few things that you can try.... first, if you have a homemade DVD or a CD with JPEG pictures on it, it should play on the Panasonic, because the HDCP handshake should be off for homemade DVDs and CDs. It also should be off if the player is only outputing 480p resolution. Try setting the Panasonic to 480p. Also check that 'HDMI Video Mode' is set to 'ON' in your Panasonic Player. If it works, it will at least let you know that the connections and setup are correct.

CycleJoe


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tephlon* /forum/post/15209437
> 
> 
> Would it be fine to post them here?
> 
> 
> I don't want to stray too far outside of what would be appropriate, seeing as how this is technically a 6100 thread.
> 
> 
> Sorry, just new to posting here and I don't want to upset the gods.



You will be fine. The systems are virtually identical, and setup applies to both equally. If it was a different brand or something, thats one thing. And as far as I know there is no official 7100 thread anyway.


----------



## THRLCKDKN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *provels* /forum/post/15213044
> 
> 
> My guess (only) is that they are not refurbs at all, but a way for Onkyo to dispose of overproduction without getting their retail dealers PO'd. I got one a few days ago, too, and like others have reported, it was complete and not even a fingerprint. The only thing I lose is one extra year of warranty, but I figure if it runs 30 days, it will probably run 30 years. Peder



I totally agree. I got mine delivered yesterday and when I took it apart last night it had everything including the batteries, cables, and sticky protective things on all the components. Not a fingerprint to be found.


Only took 2 days to get to me from order on Monday morning to delivery here in NY on Wednesday afternoon. *But something I was surprised to not read in this 30+ pages thread - the subwoofer cable is like 3 feet long! Not nearly long enough for my room.* I'm waiting for my monoprice speaker wire, sub wire, and banana cables to arrive so i can begin the setup. Damn im expected!


----------



## thedealer59




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perineumlick* /forum/post/15192623
> 
> 
> Hello guys/gals. I don't post often, but I always get good advice when reading these threads. My problem is, I just received my s6100 today, and after hooking everything up, I notice a very audible buzzing coming from the subwoofer. I hope this isn't normal, because it is pretty loud and distracting. Any clues on what could be causing this? Could it be speaker placement?
> 
> 
> I also can't get any sound from the rear speakers when trying out 7.1 movies (actually I only have one BD in 7.1; that is Rambo). Are there any settings that I'm missing?



I had the same problem with my speakers for the first few days I had it last week. The buzzing was so loud I was really regretting the purchase until I went to the back of the receiver and seperated all of the wires. I twist tied all the speaker wire together and tried to keep it seperate from the supwoofer cable and the power cable. Once I made sure all the different wires weren't in one big mess the humming stopped and now I love the stereo. I hope this may help.


----------



## csm11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *THRLCKDKN* /forum/post/15215092
> 
> 
> I totally agree. I got mine delivered yesterday and when I took it apart last night it had everything including the batteries, cables, and sticky protective things on all the components. Not a fingerprint to be found.
> 
> 
> Only took 2 days to get to me from order on Monday morning to delivery here in NY on Wednesday afternoon. *But something I was surprised to not read in this 30+ pages thread - the subwoofer cable is like 3 feet long! Not nearly long enough for my room.* I'm waiting for my monoprice speaker wire, sub wire, and banana cables to arrive so i can begin the setup. Damn im expected!



Which subwoofer cable did you get? My stock one works well, but I'd like to try the sub on the other side of the room and would need a different cable. A link would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## THRLCKDKN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *csm11* /forum/post/15215664
> 
> 
> Which subwoofer cable did you get? My stock one works well, but I'd like to try the sub on the other side of the room and would need a different cable. A link would be greatly appreciated.



Monoprice:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## Obsidiank

Got my 7100 refurb last night and put it all together. So far, I'm pretty happy. Anyone else pissed that the included ipod dock doesn't do video? I could have sworn I read somewhere it included video.


----------



## flyhigh123

damn i missed the 7100 deal... i guess just need to wait for the next batch of refurbs...


You guys think $490 for a brand new set of the 7100 is a good deal as opposed to $410 for refurb?


----------



## THRLCKDKN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Obsidiank* /forum/post/15216187
> 
> 
> Got my 7100 refurb last night and put it all together. So far, I'm pretty happy. Anyone else pissed that the included ipod dock doesn't do video? I could have sworn I read somewhere it included video.



Yeah on the side of the 100 lb box it def says *iPod audio playback* supported - but I'm not an ipod guy, so w/e.


----------



## gr1fter

just received and hooked up my S7100 refurb from the Thanksgiving deal. Like others, I recieved all the manuals, wires, no finger prints. Everything looked brand new. Even had the clear sticky tape on the speakers to pull off. I am very impressed with the sound and very easy setup, however I had to do some manual settings. For some reason audissey was putting my subwoofer at -15.0 db. I had to up that to about -6.0db for the blu rays and 0-+1db for TV.


A question in regarding listening modes. What is recommendations for best listening mode for HD Cable TV. I have been using ALL CHANNEL SET, which to me sounds the best but I'm still not all too familiar with the options, if there is better let me know?


Also for a good test on sound quality... put in spiderman 3 blu ray go to about 22 minutes into the film where the sandman is being chased by the dogs and falls into the big sand pit. HOLY COW...it sounds amazing.


+Thumbs Up S7100 and for $430... a great deal!


----------



## perineumlick




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thedealer59* /forum/post/15215642
> 
> 
> I had the same problem with my speakers for the first few days I had it last week. The buzzing was so loud I was really regretting the purchase until I went to the back of the receiver and seperated all of the wires. I twist tied all the speaker wire together and tried to keep it seperate from the supwoofer cable and the power cable. Once I made sure all the different wires weren't in one big mess the humming stopped and now I love the stereo. I hope this may help.





Thanks for the input dealer!


I finally narrowed down my problem to my cablebox, and the funny thing is all it took was an HDMI cable to correct the problem. I previously had it connected via component, but when I used the HDMI, the humming went away, and my picture quality from cable channels improved dramatically! I couldn't believe that I basically just "accepted" an inferior image for over a year; I assumed that I was unfortunate enough to notice "rainbows" (I have a 61" Samsung DLP), but now I'm figuring I was actually seeing some kind of interference from my component terminals on the cable box. The lines disappeared, and the picture is drool-worthy! I couldn't be happier.


----------



## tephlon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15214398
> 
> 
> You will be fine. The systems are virtually identical, and setup applies to both equally. If it was a different brand or something, thats one thing. And as far as I know there is no official 7100 thread anyway.



Cool.

Well, unfortunately, when I went to take the pictures my 'real camera' was all but dead, so I only got a few pictures off with it. The rest I took with my phone. I think they're still passable, though, so I'll post them all the same.


HT-S7100 Refurb- Just delivered to my apartment.








Box at different angle 


Can you smell the freshness?










Each bundle lifts out quite nicely.











Here are the four bundles immediately after de-boxing. Contents, clockwise, starting from the top:


Tall bundle- Speaker stand poles and bases. Screws. Remote. (Front and left speaker wires are prewired down inside the poles; can be removed)

Large Cube- Subwoofer, surrounds, and center speaker. Speaker wire.

Small bundle- Front speakers, FM antenna, ipod dock, setup mic.

Medium bundle- Receiver, documentation.
 
Bundles from another angle 


The screws for the mounts are taped to the styrofoam the mounts came in... don't forget to grab them!
 


Free from the their styrofoam cages!








Alternate Angle 1 
Alternate Angle 2 
Alternate Angle 3 


So yeah, I know they're nothing glamorous, but I thought they might help anyone curious about delivery conditions, box size, etc.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyhigh123* /forum/post/15216638
> 
> 
> damn i missed the 7100 deal... i guess just need to wait for the next batch of refurbs...
> 
> 
> You guys think $490 for a brand new set of the 7100 is a good deal as opposed to $410 for refurb?



That's a pretty darn good price and you get an extra year warranty. And I dont think the 7100 was ever $410 for a refurb, more like $430.10.


A two year extended warranty is $65 for the refurb.


----------



## xsists




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gr1fter* /forum/post/15216865
> 
> 
> just received and hooked up my S7100 refurb from the Thanksgiving deal. Like others, I recieved all the manuals, wires, no finger prints. Everything looked brand new. Even had the clear sticky tape on the speakers to pull off. I am very impressed with the sound and very easy setup, however I had to do some manual settings. For some reason audissey was putting my subwoofer at -15.0 db. I had to up that to about -6.0db for the blu rays and 0-+1db for TV.
> 
> *A question in regarding listening modes. What is recommendations for best listening mode for HD Cable TV. I have been using ALL CHANNEL SET, which to me sounds the best but I'm still not all too familiar with the options, if there is better let me know?*
> 
> 
> Also for a good test on sound quality... put in spiderman 3 blu ray go to about 22 minutes into the film where the sandman is being chased by the dogs and falls into the big sand pit. HOLY COW...it sounds amazing.
> 
> 
> +Thumbs Up S7100 and for $430... a great deal!



I just got the system last night and I am currently using the PLII mode for my TV. From what I get is this mode simulates a surround sound experience. It actually works quite well at it too.


----------



## tephlon

I have my 360 plugged into the system via optical audio, and was curious... is there a setting for 'direct' or 'unmessed with'?


I have some Z-5500's on my pc, and even though they have all those 'emulation' presets or whatever, I enjoy using the direct mode and let the speakers simply play what they are given. I trust in my source (the good sources, anyway) to deliver the audio correctly and I don't want it to get jacked with too much while it's delivered. Is there a 'direct' setting on the 7100, and if so, what is it called? Or is my view convoluted, and I should be using something different?


(PS. I made a post with all my unpacking pics in it... but it's currently 'waiting for moderator approval'... so hopefully it'll show up here soon)


----------



## flyhigh123




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15217626
> 
> 
> That's a pretty darn good price and you get an extra year warranty. And I dont think the 7100 was ever $410 for a refurb, more like $430.10.
> 
> 
> A two year extended warranty is $65 for the refurb.




once i buy, i'll let you guys know... lol.. and the refurb was 380 shipped no tax, but dead now...


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tephlon* /forum/post/15217829
> 
> 
> I have my 360 plugged into the system via optical audio, and was curious... is there a setting for 'direct' or 'unmessed with'?
> 
> 
> I have some Z-5500's on my pc, and even though they have all those 'emulation' presets or whatever, I enjoy using the direct mode and let the speakers simply play what they are given. I trust in my source (the good sources, anyway) to deliver the audio correctly and I don't want it to get jacked with too much while it's delivered. Is there a 'direct' setting on the 7100, and if so, what is it called? Or is my view convoluted, and I should be using something different?
> 
> 
> (PS. I made a post with all my unpacking pics in it... but it's currently 'waiting for moderator approval'... so hopefully it'll show up here soon)




tephlon,

Your receiver analyzes the input source and presents what listening modes are available for that source. Pressing the 'MOVIE, MUSIC, or GAME' buttons on the remote while the sound is playing will toggle the different listing modes that can be derived from that source. Look for 'DIRECT' or 'MULTICH' for sound from the receiver that is not enhanced.

CycleJoe


----------



## tephlon

cool. Thanks joe.


I'll play with it more when I get home tonight. I spent so much time getting things arranged in the room and hooked up last night that I didn't really get the chance to actually _use_ the system.

I tinkered a bit, but tonight I hope to really hone in on all the little settings and get things the way I want them.


The other problem is that my room is so small that the coffee table blocks my view of the receiver when sitting on the couch. It receives the remote's signals ok, but I can't see the display. So when I'm thumbing through the audio settings I'm going by sound only. Maybe that's a good thing?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyhigh123* /forum/post/15218113
> 
> 
> once i buy, i'll let you guys know... lol.. and the refurb was 380 shipped no tax, but dead now...



For a 7100 or 6100? I could see that for the 6100.


----------



## checo001

I'm currently waiting for my monoprice order on the 16awg cables, banana plugs and am now second guessing that to possibly stick with the standard cables. My big issue is running the cables hidden by the baseboard along the wall may be a problem if the cables are too thick - can anyone give me a idea how thick the 16awg cables are compared to the standard? My longest run is about 25 feet so I'm not sure how big of a difference the wires will make plus I have this thing staring at me telling me to set it up now...


----------



## tephlon

Any here with experience posting on the forums know if my 'waiting for Moderator approval' post will ever show up?


Or if it gets rejected for some reason, will they notify me through a PM? So far I haven't heard anything one way or the other... and I feel it was a fairly well crafted post and would hate to not have it posted. (and the pictures may have been useful to _somebody_)


----------



## cadeucsb

Is there a version of the 6100/7100 setup that is just 5.1? Still debating which way I want to go...if the price is close, I would just go 7.1 and not use 2 of the speakers if I opt for a 5.1 setup...


Figured I would see if there was an identical 5.1 setup (receiver/speakers/sub) that just came with 2 less speakers and if so, how much cheaper I can find it.


----------



## dmb2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *flyhigh123* /forum/post/15216638
> 
> 
> damn i missed the 7100 deal... i guess just need to wait for the next batch of refurbs...
> 
> 
> You guys think $490 for a brand new set of the 7100 is a good deal as opposed to $410 for refurb?



That's not a bad price at all. Where did you find that? I am still looking for one. I was not able to grab one of the refurbs before they sold out. The page was running to slow and kept timely out. If you can let me know where you found it for $499 I would appreciate it. Thanks.


Dave


----------



## dmb2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadeucsb* /forum/post/15227971
> 
> 
> Is there a version of the 6100/7100 setup that is just 5.1? Still debating which way I want to go...if the price is close, I would just go 7.1 and not use 2 of the speakers if I opt for a 5.1 setup...
> 
> 
> Figured I would see if there was an identical 5.1 setup (receiver/speakers/sub) that just came with 2 less speakers and if so, how much cheaper I can find it.



I don't know of one that is as good. I would suggest just buying the 7100 or 6100 and storing the 6 & 7 speaker or using them for zone 2. It's a great package. Just waiting for the price cut again...if it ever comes.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmb2002* /forum/post/15228237
> 
> 
> I don't know of one that is as good. I would suggest just buying the 7100 or 6100 and storing the 6 & 7 speaker or using them for zone 2. It's a great package. Just waiting for the price cut again...if it ever comes.



Exactly what i did. My 7100 refurb came in yesterday and set it up as 5.1 because of my current living room set-up and just stored the back surrounds for now.


----------



## cadeucsb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmb2002* /forum/post/15228237
> 
> 
> I don't know of one that is as good. I would suggest just buying the 7100 or 6100 and storing the 6 & 7 speaker or using them for zone 2. It's a great package. Just waiting for the price cut again...if it ever comes.



cool, that was my plan unless there was an identical unit with 2 less speakers for $100-200 less...thanks for the info


----------



## afrogt

10% off deal is back on at shoponkyo.com but they don't have any 6100 or 7100 systems on sale. Keep checking the site though, you never know when they'll show up.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/14543870
> 
> 
> Yep, leave it on multichannel. The PS3 is doing the decoding of the TrueHD signal and sending to your receiver and multichannel PCM.



Question, going over the BD set-up menu which one is the best to select if there are 7.1 DTS-HD and 7.1 PCM options.


----------



## swak

Got mine today, it came looking just like your pictures. Did you get the rubber spacers for under the speakers and the feet for the sub shown in the manual? I didn't find those.


To the guy hoping they may be infact new (I hoped that also) they look like new but the box they came was definitely not new which says they are not new.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tephlon* /forum/post/15217579
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, I know they're nothing glamorous, but I thought they might help anyone curious about delivery conditions, box size, etc.



That's funny, I took some pics too when i got mine last night from the box to unpacking. I did not use the stands for now and the rear back surrounds. I'll go check the screws taped on the back of styrofoam, thanks for sharing that.


To Swak, yes the box did looked a little worn out and had a sticker on the box that says 'Refurbished' or 'Reconditioned' 'no cables etc with minor cosmetic damage' (forgot exact words). I had S6100 new once but returned it and i swear the S7100 refurb felt they are new. The only difference i remember was the 606 receiver didn't have the sticky clear plastic on it's front unlike the S6100's 667 and ofcourse the yellow stickers upfront highlighting the receivers features. (ie. 4HDMI, TrueHD, etc)


----------



## bigvinny

I see shoponkyo has the refurbished HT-SP908 for $499 plus the 10% off, other than the included DVD player whats the difference in that and the 6100 or 7100 ??


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bigvinny* /forum/post/15231073
> 
> 
> I see shoponkyo has the refurbished HT-SP908 for $499 plus the 10% off, other than the included DVD player whats the difference in that and the 6100 or 7100 ??



908 has the 605 receiver, the 7100 has the 606.


The 605 has two less HDMI inputs, no 5.1 to 7.1 matrixing on LPCM and thats about it.


6100/7100 is definitely the way to go.


----------



## bigvinny

OK I thought the 908 had the 606 also, that makes sense.


----------



## kevinhcraig

Does anyone else have their unit setup with a blu-ray player? I just got a Sony BDP-350 and I am having trouble getting true HD sound. I seem to only be getting PCM sound. How can I tell if the sound is true HD, and does anyone have any recommended settings for this? I have EVERYTHING hooked up using HDMI.


----------



## acampero

Kevin,

If your player is setup to do the decoding and not pass the audio as bitstream then you will only being seeing PCM on the receiver, which is what you want.

The Blu-ray player decodes the audio as PCM and then sends it via HDMI to the receiver which then sends to speakers.


The Dolby True HD and DTS MA only light up when the receiver is doing the decoding.


----------



## DW Rutledge

can someone tell me how wide the center is in this system? just curious if it would fit in my cabinet.


----------



## samsurd2

Are you curious enough to actually do a little research on your own?? If so, go to the Onkyo site ( http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=...ss=Systems&p=i ) and you'll find the answer.


----------



## afrogt

According to the Onkyo website 14" x 5 1/2" x 3 11/16" (W x H x D)

http://onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=HT-S...ss=Systems&p=s 


Pretty easy to find that info on your own.


----------



## DW Rutledge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsurd2* /forum/post/15247100
> 
> 
> Are you curious enough to actually do a little research on your own?? If so, go to the Onkyo site ( http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=...ss=Systems&p=i ) and you'll find the answer.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15247101
> 
> 
> According to the Onkyo website 14" x 5 1/2" x 3 11/16" (W x H x D)
> 
> http://onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=HT-S...ss=Systems&p=s
> 
> 
> Pretty easy to find that info on your own.



you know what, i did search for that quite a bit before i asked the question. i couldn't find the answer on google, or various stores' websites. if i had known it was going to provoke not one but two smartass answers, i would've kept the question to myself.


internet forums are the only place in the world where people jump all over you for asking a freaking question.


----------



## THRLCKDKN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DW Rutledge* /forum/post/15247843
> 
> 
> you know what, i did search for that quite a bit before i asked the question. i couldn't find the answer on google, or various stores' websites. if i had known it was going to provoke not one but two smartass answers, i would've kept the question to myself.
> 
> 
> internet forums are the only place in the world where people jump all over you for asking a freaking question.



Haha - Yea I feel your pain about getting [email protected] responses, but seriously that's a pretty basic question you could have easily figured out by going to Onkyo's website. Either way, doesn't matter, it's all good.


Hope it fits in ur cabinet!


----------



## Jerryo

Do I need an A/B switch or is there another way to accomplish my goal, that is being able to play music through 2 outside speakers while the room with the unit and other speakers is quiet, or just playing music in the indoor room while the outside speakers are off. Does not look like the receivers for this HTIB has the A/B switch.

(Hey my last receiver was a Technics,,,circa 1981!)


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DW Rutledge* /forum/post/15247843
> 
> 
> you know what, i did search for that quite a bit before i asked the question. i couldn't find the answer on google, or various stores' websites. if i had known it was going to provoke not one but two smartass answers, i would've kept the question to myself.
> 
> 
> internet forums are the only place in the world where people jump all over you for asking a freaking question.



At least I answered the question while giving the smarta$$ response!


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerryo* /forum/post/15247985
> 
> 
> Do I need an A/B switch or is there another way to accomplish my goal, that is being able to play music through 2 outside speakers while the room with the unit and other speakers is quiet, or just playing music in the indoor room while the outside speakers are off. Does not look like the receivers for this HTIB has the A/B switch.
> 
> (Hey my last receiver was a Technics,,,circa 1981!)



Jerryo,

Yes, it does have an A/B switch and it will play A or B or both. Just understand that the B channel will only play things that are input to the receiver in analog and when A+B are selected, the A channel will only power 5.1 sound.

CycleJoe


----------



## tephlon

wow! Ok, well my post with pictures of the delivery conditions for my 7100 Refurb was finally approved by the mods, so if you missed them (and actually cared to see them), they're a page back on 32.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...9#post15217579 



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> That's funny, I took some pics too when i got mine last night from the box to unpacking. I did not use the stands for now and the rear back surrounds. I'll go check the screws taped on the back of styrofoam, thanks for sharing that.



Well I knew that my pictures weren't going to give any new or astounding information that hadn't already been discussed in the last 32 or so pages of this thread, but I figured not everyone would have the time or desire to read back through all of them (like crazy people like me), so I'm glad they were of use to someone!


----------



## DW Rutledge




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15248070
> 
> 
> At least I answered the question while giving the smarta$$ response!



and you are to be commended for that, good sir.










thanks to both of you for the info, i was being a little sensitive earlier. i guess it was another vicious case of male PMS.


----------



## e90_m3

Just bought mine s7100 brand new from eBay. They had a live.com 30% cash back earlier. I also have a 20% coupon so got mine for ~$400 OTD. Can't wait to receive it!


Right now live.com is only showing only a 8% cash back, but if you monitor it in the next few days I am sure it will go back to around 20-30% cash back before Christmas. All you need is search for the product at live.com and click at the ebay sponsored redirect link to the product, then buy it now w/ Paypal to qualify. Pretty good deal!


----------



## Jerryo

Ok, I was worried since the spec sheet shows a dash for the A/B rather than a check mark


----------



## andydumi

If anyone is not using their stands, would you be wliling to sell them?


----------



## Brandon C.

Hello all I just purchased this system and have a problem Im hoping someone here can help me with. I asked this in another post but this maybe a better place to ask. When using any listening mode that uses surround sound on a standard def channel I get chirping sound in the surround speakers. Almost like badly compressed audio. My dish box, vip722, is hooked up to the 606 via hdmi have tried optical also with the same results. The reciever shows PCM fs: 48khz sound coming in. Ive had dish out to check all their stuff out signal strength, grounding etc, Ive replaced the included wire with 12gauge, even swapped the reciever out to no avail. Dont know why it would let me choose plIIx movie or neo 6 if it is not compatible. Any help would be greatly apreciated.


----------



## imperial422

I have a question about audio when can i get sound from my samsung 850 after i hooked up hdmi cables from Reciever to tv


also have the 880 and have to keep switching remote to av to hire volume instead of tv picking it up


----------



## Jerryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerryo* /forum/post/15247985
> 
> 
> Do I need an A/B switch or is there another way to accomplish my goal, that is being able to play music through 2 outside speakers while the room with the unit and other speakers is quiet, or just playing music in the indoor room while the outside speakers are off. Does not look like the receivers for this HTIB has the A/B switch.
> 
> (Hey my last receiver was a Technics,,,circa 1981!)



Is this fact true for BOTH 7100 and 6100 set ups?

Thx


----------



## tennismn

I know that the receiver for the S6100 is comparable to the TX-S606, but that receiver can't use the iPod dock that comes with the S6100. I purchased the S5100 and set it up without reading this thread, and now I'm getting buyer's remorse about it not decoding audio over HDMI.


My wife wouldn't notice if I got the HT-R667 and just swapped it in for my S5100 receiver, but she'd definitely notice if I bought the S6100 and changed all the speakers. Anyone know if the HT-R667 is available seperately? I don't see it on the shoponkyo.com site anywhere. Thanks.


----------



## afrogt

Doubt if the 667 is available seperately.


So if you bought the 606 receiver and the DS-A2X dock would she notice?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000SQMD38?...0&linkCode=asn


----------



## Brandon C.

any ideas?


----------



## tennismn

I did see that dock, but I wasn't sure if it lit up blue like the one that comes with the theater in box. The one that comes with the system also has a proprietary connector connector (looks like an old serial port cable), instead of the RCA connectors of the new dock.


----------



## afrogt

I have no idea if it lights up blue.


I dont think she's gonna notice the serial port cable that connects on the back vs standard audio and video cables if she's not going to notice the complete swap out of a receiver.


----------



## Brandon C.

Dont know if I am asking in the wrong place if so could some direct me to good place to post my above question. I have searched and searched the internet, currently doing more searching now, anyone ever experience noise when using neo 6 or plIIx in there surrounds or a suggestion as to what it might be, have tried so many things...


----------



## Murlow

HOW SHOULD I WIRE THIS TO MY NEW 52" SAMMY?

sHOULD I BUY NEW WIRES FOR THE SPEAKERS?

SHOULD I GET A NEW CORD FOR THE SUB?

HOW SHOULD I HOOK IT TO MY TV HDMI?


THANKS I AM A NEWB AT THIS SURROUND SOUND STUFF. I JUST WANT IT TO SOUND THE BEST POSSIBLE.


THANKS FOR YOUR HELP.


ANY ADDITIONAL THOUGHTS OR COMMENTS ON WHAT SHOULD BE DONE ARE WELCOME.


----------



## THRLCKDKN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murlow* /forum/post/15262241
> 
> 
> HOW SHOULD I WIRE THIS TO MY NEW 52" SAMMY?
> 
> sHOULD I BUY NEW WIRES FOR THE SPEAKERS?
> 
> SHOULD I GET A NEW CORD FOR THE SUB?
> 
> HOW SHOULD I HOOK IT TO MY TV HDMI?
> 
> 
> THANKS I AM A NEWB AT THIS SURROUND SOUND STUFF. I JUST WANT IT TO SOUND THE BEST POSSIBLE.
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR HELP.
> 
> 
> ANY ADDITIONAL THOUGHTS OR COMMENTS ON WHAT SHOULD BE DONE ARE WELCOME.



Dude, all your questions are answered in this thread already - check the pages before this.


----------



## Murlow

Ok thanks man


----------



## Murlow

WHY DO THEY SUGGEST 16GAUGE RATHER THAN 18?


cAN I USE 18?


ALSO CAN I BUY A MONSTER SUB CABLE OR DOES IT HAVE TO BE THE RCA?


THANKS GUYS.


----------



## THRLCKDKN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murlow* /forum/post/15262367
> 
> 
> WHY DO THEY SUGGEST 16GAUGE RATHER THAN 18?
> 
> 
> cAN I USE 18?
> 
> 
> ALSO CAN I BUY A MONSTER SUB CABLE OR DOES IT HAVE TO BE THE RCA?
> 
> 
> THANKS GUYS.



Again Murlow, DETAILED explanations to your questions have already been answered. Just make sure to buy from monoprice.com - they have the best prices/customer service is excellent too.


In quick summary 16 gauge is better for longer runs to the speakers - you can order 100ft or 200 ft rolls from monoprice.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murlow* /forum/post/15262241
> 
> 
> HOW SHOULD I WIRE THIS TO MY NEW 52" SAMMY?
> 
> sHOULD I BUY NEW WIRES FOR THE SPEAKERS?
> 
> SHOULD I GET A NEW CORD FOR THE SUB?
> 
> HOW SHOULD I HOOK IT TO MY TV HDMI?
> 
> 
> THANKS I AM A NEWB AT THIS SURROUND SOUND STUFF. I JUST WANT IT TO SOUND THE BEST POSSIBLE.
> 
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR HELP.
> 
> 
> ANY ADDITIONAL THOUGHTS OR COMMENTS ON WHAT SHOULD BE DONE ARE WELCOME.



First, stop using all caps. It is rude.


Second, it comes with speaker wires and subwoofer wire. Replace the speaker wire if you feel that you need to, and the subwoofer wire if its not long enough.


Use HDMI to connect to your TV if the TV has HDMI. Also, what deviced are you connecting to the receiver as sources?


----------



## Murlow

Sorry about the caps thing guys.


I am connecting my ps3 for the source. I use it for Blu ray as well as Socom Confrontation (ps3 Game).


I went out on my lunch and bought...

monster cable for the sub 400 THX or something

Monster xp speaker wire (100')

(6) Monster Bannana Plugs


Are these going to work alright?


Thanks guys.


----------



## Murlow

The monster cable is a digital coax 400 THX.


Thanks Again.


----------



## Murlow

Ok so here is what I have now


Samsung LN52a850

Onkyo Ht-s6100

Playstation 3 80 GB MGS4 Version

(2) Monster 1000 HDMI Cables

(100) Monster XP Speaker Wire

(6) Monster Banana Plugs

(1) Monster 400 THX Coax Cable for Sub


It turns out to be a sweet system to play Socom Confrontation and Watch Blu Rays.


I already want to upgrade my speakers any suggestions?

Also they are brand new and if I decide to upgrade they will be for sale. I have only had them for a week and have the receipt.


----------



## japjoe7

Jeez dude...you spent so more much money that you should have. You should have bought all your cabling though monoprice. Monster cables are well known for being way overpriced.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murlow* /forum/post/15263916
> 
> 
> Sorry about the caps thing guys.
> 
> 
> I am connecting my ps3 for the source. I use it for Blu ray as well as Socom Confrontation (ps3 Game).
> 
> 
> I went out on my lunch and bought...
> 
> monster cable for the sub 400 THX or something
> 
> Monster xp speaker wire (100')
> 
> (6) Monster Bannana Plugs
> 
> 
> Are these going to work alright?
> 
> 
> Thanks guys.



I hope you got a great deal on those Monster cables.


Monoprice 12ft subwoofer cable, $4.86. 25ft $7.40
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


Monoprice 100ft 14ga speaker wire, $19.89
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


Monoprice banana plugs $2.17 pair if you're buying 6 pairs.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


I buy all my cables from monoprice because they're good quality for less.


----------



## Murlow

GREAT!


Well i learned something today even if it was expensive.

I know for next time.


----------



## santie321

am i the only one that thinks these speakers sound *horrible* with just regular music? i have no complaints when playing back movies or gaming on this system; dialogue is crystal clear, spacing / imaging and effects well done, nice boom on the subwoofer. but put in a music CD and my ears cringe. horrible imaging, sound sounds like its coming from a pair of tin cups, muddy highs/lows. i mean basically, i find it un-listenable. how are you folks finding your music playback experience?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murlow* /forum/post/15264018
> 
> 
> Ok so here is what I have now
> 
> 
> Samsung LN52a850
> 
> Onkyo Ht-s6100
> 
> Playstation 3 80 GB MGS4 Version
> 
> (2) Monster 1000 HDMI Cables
> 
> (100) Monster XP Speaker Wire
> 
> (6) Monster Banana Plugs
> 
> (1) Monster 400 THX Coax Cable for Sub
> 
> 
> It turns out to be a sweet system to play Socom Confrontation and Watch Blu Rays.
> 
> 
> I already want to upgrade my speakers any suggestions?
> 
> Also they are brand new and if I decide to upgrade they will be for sale. I have only had them for a week and have the receipt.



I would return all the monster speaker stuff. You dont need to overpay.


As to selling them, theres a section of the forum here for that.


Did you get the 7100? If so, I may be interested in the speaker stands.


----------



## provels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15250756
> 
> 
> If anyone is not using their stands, would you be wliling to sell them?



I read on Chubby Purse that Fry's is clearancing the Onkyo AS-240 speaker stands in-store. YMMV.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *provels* /forum/post/15266761
> 
> 
> I read on Chubby Purse that Fry's is clearancing the Onkyo AS-240 speaker stands in-store. YMMV.




Hmm, I dont live near a Frys... how much are they?


----------



## cadeucsb

Just saw this on the 6100vs7100 thread:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post15267900 


Good deal for a new 7100


----------



## HTPC101

Love the system.. Very good for the price as well.


----------



## provels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15268043
> 
> 
> Hmm, I dont live near a Frys... how much are they?



$33 ea.


----------



## Murlow

My home comes with Pre wired walls and i need help with the install. Any suggestions?


I have...


Samsung LN52a850

Onkyo Ht-s6100

Playstation 3 80 GB MGS4 Version

(2) Monster 1000 HDMI Cables

(100) Monster XP Speaker Wire

(6) Monster Banana Plugs

(1) Monster 400 THX Coax Cable for Sub


I asked the guy who built my condo about the wiring here is what he told me...


There are "speaker drops" in the front/great room. The wiring is only in the great room and is located along each side above the ceiling. If you look close, you should be able to see the patchwork in the ceiling. There are three drops on each side and being an upstairs unit, there is a lot of room to work with in the crawl space, accessed from the master bedroom closet. If you only want the surround sound in the great room, you can do all of the work without accessing the attic. Obviously, you will need to add additional wiring if you want to bring sound to other areas of the home. The wires all come down to an area behind the cable plate on the wall shared with the master bedroom, there should be six seperate wires, one for each speaker drop.


What should i expect for my install?

Just open up the drops and make the connections?

Or is it going to be more difficult than that?

I have never done this any help is appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## Jerryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15264278
> 
> 
> I hope you got a great deal on those Monster cables.
> 
> 
> Monoprice 12ft subwoofer cable, $4.86. 25ft $7.40
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> Monoprice 100ft 14ga speaker wire, $19.89
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> Monoprice banana plugs $2.17 pair if you're buying 6 pairs.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> I buy all my cables from monoprice because they're good quality for less.



Just ordered the s7100 from B&H, thanks!

Want to order HDMI from Monoprice..exactly which cable(s) am I to order..seems there are quite a few HDMI 1.3 types?

Thanks


----------



## cadeucsb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jerryo* /forum/post/15272005
> 
> 
> Just ordered the s7100 from B&H, thanks!
> 
> Want to order HDMI from Monoprice..exactly which cable(s) am I to order..seems there are quite a few HDMI 1.3 types?
> 
> Thanks



Just get the 1.3a type. For longer runs, go 22awg (like avr to tv). Shorter runs, 24awg is fine (cable box to avr, etc).


----------



## Jerryo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadeucsb* /forum/post/15272468
> 
> 
> Just get the 1.3a type. For longer runs, go 22awg (like avr to tv). Shorter runs, 24awg is fine (cable box to avr, etc).



Is this what i want?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *santie321* /forum/post/15264809
> 
> 
> am i the only one that thinks these speakers sound *horrible* with just regular music? i have no complaints when playing back movies or gaming on this system; dialogue is crystal clear, spacing / imaging and effects well done, nice boom on the subwoofer. but put in a music CD and my ears cringe. horrible imaging, sound sounds like its coming from a pair of tin cups, muddy highs/lows. i mean basically, i find it un-listenable. how are you folks finding your music playback experience?





santie321,

I agree, but from my limited knowledge of HTIB systems, I would say that all HTIBs are basically geared toward movie sound tracks. What did you use to listen to CDs previously? If you still have those speakers, just swap them for the left and right front speakers. The receiver is great at giving you the settings that you need to accommodate pretty much any speaker. I'm using a set of Cerwin Vegas that have 12 inch woofers and the system has no problem pushing them and the receiver was relatively easy to set up for them. Try using 'All channel stereo when listening to CDs.

CycleJoe


----------



## dmb2002

Ok so I finally pulled the trigger on the 7100. I bought it through bhphotovideo.com (well my girlfriend actually bought it for me for x-mas). I am on monoprice.com buying some wiring.


- 16AWG Enhanced Loud Oxygen-Free Copper Speaker Wire Cable ($12.84)

- PREMIUM 6FT Optical Toslink Cable w/ Metal Fancy Connector ($2.97)

- HDMI 1.3a Category 2 Certified Cable 28AWG - 6ft w/Ferrite Cores (Gold Plated Connectors) - BLACK ($4.36 x2)

- 12ft High-quality Coaxial Audio/Video RCA CL2 Rated Cable - RG6/U 75ohm (for S/PDIF, Digital Coax, Subwoofer & Composite Video) ($4.86)


How long is the included sub wire, do you think I should upgrade it anyways? I know I read it somewhere, but I am not able to find it. Also I know that 24AWG HDMI is preferred over 28awg, but they are out of the 6' 24awg. Is the 28awg that bad, obviously it will only be run 6'.


Now all I need is to get another set of stands for the rear speakers. Does anyone know how tall the stands make the speakers?


----------



## sirnick311

Circuit City is going out of business near me. They have a 6100 floor model for sale for about $450 after tax. Looks like everything is included. Is that a good deal? Seems like for display model and going out of business sale it should be cheaper, but what do you all think?


----------



## ewto16




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirnick311* /forum/post/15277945
> 
> 
> Circuit City is going out of business near me. They have a 6100 floor model for sale for about $450 after tax. Looks like everything is included. Is that a good deal? Seems like for display model and going out of business sale it should be cheaper, but what do you all think?



Not a deal.


----------



## dmb2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirnick311* /forum/post/15277945
> 
> 
> Circuit City is going out of business near me. They have a 6100 floor model for sale for about $450 after tax. Looks like everything is included. Is that a good deal? Seems like for display model and going out of business sale it should be cheaper, but what do you all think?



That sounds like a deal for Circuit City, but it is not a good deal for you. Also Circuit City is not an authorized dealer for Onkyo.
http://www.onkyousa.com/locations_intdealer.cfm 


So not only will you not be able to get service at your local CC anymore you also cannot call Onkyo for service since your two year warranty is not valid unless bought from an authorized dealer. This is taken from the Onkyo website:
IF YOU PURCHASE AN ONKYO PRODUCT FROM AN UNAUTHORIZED DEALER, YOUR ONKYO WARRANTY WILL NOT BE VALID, so check your source or contact us - we'll gladly direct you to an Onkyo Authorized Dealer! For more information on Onkyo warranties, please click here.


----------



## sirnick311




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmb2002* /forum/post/15279861
> 
> 
> That sounds like a deal for Circuit City, but it is not a good deal for you. Also Circuit City is not an authorized dealer for Onkyo.
> 
> So not only will you not be able to get service at your local CC anymore you also cannot call Onkyo for service since your two year warranty is not valid unless bought from an authorized dealer. This is taken from the Onkyo website:
> IF YOU PURCHASE AN ONKYO PRODUCT FROM AN UNAUTHORIZED DEALER, YOUR ONKYO WARRANTY WILL NOT BE VALID, so check your source or contact us - we'll gladly direct you to an Onkyo Authorized Dealer! For more information on Onkyo warranties, please click here.



WOW. That's really good to know about the warranty info. Since the store is going out of business, they said all sales are final and you can't return anything to the store, but they claim that all manufacturer warranties are still in full effect. Liars! I'm not surprised. Thanks for the information!


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Murlow* /forum/post/15270892
> 
> 
> My home comes with Pre wired walls and i need help with the install. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> I have...
> 
> 
> Samsung LN52a850
> 
> Onkyo Ht-s6100
> 
> Playstation 3 80 GB MGS4 Version
> 
> (2) Monster 1000 HDMI Cables
> 
> (100) Monster XP Speaker Wire
> 
> (6) Monster Banana Plugs
> 
> (1) Monster 400 THX Coax Cable for Sub
> 
> 
> I asked the guy who built my condo about the wiring here is what he told me...
> 
> 
> There are "speaker drops" in the front/great room. The wiring is only in the great room and is located along each side above the ceiling. If you look close, you should be able to see the patchwork in the ceiling. There are three drops on each side and being an upstairs unit, there is a lot of room to work with in the crawl space, accessed from the master bedroom closet. If you only want the surround sound in the great room, you can do all of the work without accessing the attic. Obviously, you will need to add additional wiring if you want to bring sound to other areas of the home. The wires all come down to an area behind the cable plate on the wall shared with the master bedroom, there should be six seperate wires, one for each speaker drop.
> 
> 
> What should i expect for my install?
> 
> Just open up the drops and make the connections?
> 
> Or is it going to be more difficult than that?
> 
> I have never done this any help is appreciated.
> 
> 
> Thanks



I will first reiterate the suggestions of some other members... if possible return your monster stuff, and get your $250 back.


I am not sure how they wired your place, but make sure that they used thick enough wire in the walls (if I were running anything in wall it would be at least 12 gauge). I also have no idea what connections they gave you... is it just a bunch of bare wire inside the wall that you will have to fish out at each point (for each speaker and where they all come together at the receiver) or did they give you nice jacks (like this )? If you don't have nice jacks, I suggest you buy one for the common point (5 or 7 pairs), and one for each speaker (single pair), then your install will have a nice professional look. you will also probably need even more sets of banana plugs (3 pair per speaker: one on each end of short cables between the receiver and the wall plate, and one on the wall plate behind each speaker).

If the cables are not properly labeled, then you will need to test each cable to figure out where it goes. play something on your receiver at low volume, and verify that you get sound from a speaker connected directly to one of the pairs of terminals on it (it doesn't matter which one, just remember which one it was, and keep using it to test.) now hook up ALL of your speakers, and one by one, figure out which cable goes where by plugging the cable into the receiver (that pair of terminals you tested earlier) and figuring out which speaker is making the sound.

Then plug your receiver into the correct jacks using some short patch cables, hook up the rest of the components, and enjoy.


----------



## santie321

as far as a warranty from Onkyo, i bought mine from Amazon. do i need to mail Onkyo anything to make sure my receiver is covered for the next 2 years?


----------



## rimrattler6

Hey all,


My 7100 is arriving today. Wanted to get some tips to get a nice, easy speedy set up...


I'm sure someone here has the same setup. I just want to make sure i have the connection map correct.


Components:

HD TV (Panasonic Plasma)

PS3

HD DVR BOX (Cox Cable is my provider, fyi)

XBOX (old one, not the 360)

Onkyo 7100


This what I was thinking....thoughts? advice?


PS3 --HDMI-- 7100

DVR CABLE box--HDMI--7100 (not sure about this)

XBOX--COMPONENT--7100


then, 7100 -> TV via HDMI...


will this work? Thanks!


----------



## andydumi

It will work and it is probably recommended.


The only change would be the DVR, go to the COx DVR thread and see how it works. I know some Comcast boxes have some issues with HDMI and so do some ATT boxes. If there are no issues, then HDMI, if there are, use component/optical.


----------



## dmb2002




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *santie321* /forum/post/15282711
> 
> 
> as far as a warranty from Onkyo, i bought mine from Amazon. do i need to mail Onkyo anything to make sure my receiver is covered for the next 2 years?



I'm not sure exactly. I would register the product. I do not know the process yet, I have not received mine yet. I is in the mail system somewhere. I just know what their website says. I would have thought that Circuit City was an authorized dealer...but they are not on the site.


To answer your question I would call Onkyo and ask them the best route.


----------



## cyclejoe1

Hello All,

If you are interested in a good cooling solution for your receiver take a look at this: http://middleatlantic.com/rackac/cooling/qcool.htm . I like it because it's temperature controlled. The link above is the manufacturer's site so you can't purchase there. I bought it from www.markertek.com . I don't have it yet, but I think it will do the trick.

CycleJoe


----------



## cgrasso83

Hi all,


I'm having a weird problem, I just got the Onkyo HTS6100 and I tried hooking the HDMI from the Motorola 6414 DVR (verizon FIOS) to the Onkyo and out from the Onkyo to the TV (Samsung HL61a750 LED DLP). When I switch to the HDMI input on the receiver I get a picture but it only lasts for about 30 seconds then the screen turns green. When I switch to another input and back again the same thing happens- the picture appears then the screen turns green. This does not happen with my DVD player which is hooked up through component into the Onkyo but outputing through HDMI to the TV. I also tried hooking the Motorola 6414 DVR directly to the TV and I don't have this problem but that defeats one of the reasons I got the Onkyo which was to simplify switching components. Any ideas?


Thanks,

Chris


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgrasso83* /forum/post/15300816
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'm having a weird problem, I just got the Onkyo HTS6100 and I tried hooking the HDMI from the Motorola 6414 DVR (verizon FIOS) to the Onkyo and out from the Onkyo to the TV (Samsung HL61a750 LED DLP). When I switch to the HDMI input on the receiver I get a picture but it only lasts for about 30 seconds then the screen turns green. When I switch to another input and back again the same thing happens- the picture appears then the screen turns green. This does not happen with my DVD player which is hooked up through component into the Onkyo but outputing through HDMI to the TV. I also tried hooking the Motorola 6414 DVR directly to the TV and I don't have this problem but that defeats one of the reasons I got the Onkyo which was to simplify switching components. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris



Chris,

I don't know anything about your TV, but I did have a thought. Could be be that your TV is going into the 'Blue Only mode'? Try putting it in the blue only mode when it's not conected through the AV receiver and see if it looks the same.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cgrasso83* /forum/post/15300816
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I'm having a weird problem, I just got the Onkyo HTS6100 and I tried hooking the HDMI from the Motorola 6414 DVR (verizon FIOS) to the Onkyo and out from the Onkyo to the TV (Samsung HL61a750 LED DLP). When I switch to the HDMI input on the receiver I get a picture but it only lasts for about 30 seconds then the screen turns green. When I switch to another input and back again the same thing happens- the picture appears then the screen turns green. This does not happen with my DVD player which is hooked up through component into the Onkyo but outputing through HDMI to the TV. I also tried hooking the Motorola 6414 DVR directly to the TV and I don't have this problem but that defeats one of the reasons I got the Onkyo which was to simplify switching components. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris



Chris,

Something else to try..... Set the output of the Motorola STB to 480p max resolution and see if the problem goes away. If it does... it's probably a HDCP handshake problem.


----------



## patel82

Can anyone confirm whether the Onkyo TX-SR606B receiver will be well compatible with the Polk RM6750 Speakers? I am looking at purchasing the HT6100 Onkyo system but thought this maybe a good, cheaper alternative. Please confirm if the Polk speakers will be able to handle the output power from the TX-SR606 receiver.


----------



## haribaskar

Great Forum. Thanks for all your input


I am looking to buy Onkyo-HT-6100 HTIB. Couple of questions.

1) I have my living room wired for 5.1. Since 6100 is a 7.1, can I use it like a 5.1 for now by not using the center speakers? is that a common practice? Is there a setting in the receiver that allows it to be used as 5.1?

2) How does 6100 compare with DHT588BA. DHT588BA has Boston acoustic speakers but has only HDMI pass through(need a separate audio cable whereas 6100 doesnt need one) and the sub woofer is only 200 W compared to 290W for 6100. They both are priced at $599 in CC but DHT588BA's actual price is $899. is it really worth more than 6100? Which is better valued for $599?

Experts pls chime in..


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patel82* /forum/post/15307352
> 
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether the Onkyo TX-SR606B receiver will be well compatible with the Polk RM6750 Speakers? I am looking at purchasing the HT6100 Onkyo system but thought this maybe a good, cheaper alternative. Please confirm if the Polk speakers will be able to handle the output power from the TX-SR606 receiver.



The Polks will work fine with the Onkyo receiver. How loud do you plan to turn it up?


----------



## dmb2002

I know that I read this answer on this thread...but I am not able to find it again... This thread is becoming overwhelming, but of very very useful information. I am anxiously awaiting the delivery of my 7100 unit.


My question is will the included ipod dock work with the latest version of the ipod touch and the latest version of the ipod nano. My girlfriend wants one of the two ipods I just wanted to make sure the dock will be compatible with them.


----------



## MI-1*




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmb2002* /forum/post/15311979
> 
> 
> My question is will the included ipod dock work with the latest version of the ipod touch and the latest version of the ipod nano. My girlfriend wants one of the two ipods I just wanted to make sure the dock will be compatible with them.



Yes, the dock will work with both. I'm currently using the new iPod touch with the dock.


----------



## juanchibiris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *haribaskar* /forum/post/15310824
> 
> 
> Great Forum. Thanks for all your input
> 
> 
> I am looking to buy Onkyo-HT-6100 HTIB. Couple of questions.
> 
> 1) I have my living room wired for 5.1. Since 6100 is a 7.1, can I use it like a 5.1 for now by not using the center speakers? is that a common practice? Is there a setting in the receiver that allows it to be used as 5.1?



The center speakers??, the rear surround speakers, not use them and you have a 5.1 system.


----------



## afrogt

To only get 5.1 turn off the surround back speakers!


----------



## Xelfer301

Hi guys, i have a question hopefully u guys can give me a opinon on, right now im thinking of buying the 6100 for 869.00 CDN tax and shipping included. So Is this is a fair price or should i wait for it to be cheaper or should i get the 7100 when it gets cheaper because right now 7100 is around 969.00 CDN plus tax.


please help.

















Im so angry that there is very little stores and online places in Canada to buy the Onkyo where im located at Vancouver B.C


----------



## arkaneone

Hi all,


I recently got the HT-S7100 refurb from shoponkyo (looks brand spankin new). It's my first HTIB and I'm pretty excited to set it up.


Anyways, I'm looking for an *extra AS-140 stand*.







All I need is *one* for the center channel to match the front speakers/stands. If there's anyone in southern California (OC/SD) that has an extra stand please let me know. I'm sure there's someone who doesn't need the stands and someone else who also needs one for the center.


----------



## aacarter

Hey guys, I have read through the full 30+ pages on this thread and got my 7100 today.


It seems like the 6100 is harder to find than the dodo bird at the moment. I am still new to the whole "Home Theater" experience, so I have a few questions on the 7100 system.


1.) Is there somewhere on this forum that gives the 'helpful hints' on setting up where the speakers should be? I am thinking that the speaker heights should be at eye level when you sit down in front of your TV...is this true?


2.) Upscaling DVD -- I believe the system does this for me, or do I need an upscaling DVD to 'jack' into the back of the receiver? And if the receiver does it, it can be done through the composite cables, right? I am thinking of finding a decent DVD with HDMI out after reading around here, but my 'cheapie' DVD player will do for now.


3.) DVR Recorder -- I have Time Warner and a Scientific Atlanta box with an HDMI out -- I have been hooking that up to the TV directly, but now I am taking it to the receiver. Everyone that seems to post in this thread seems to have Comcast or DishTV perhaps?


Here is how I am expecting to connect:


Scientific Atlantic DVR (via HDMI) --> Onkyo Receiver

DVD Player (via Composite) --> Onkyo Receiver

Onkyo Receiver --> TV


Being new to the whole home theater bit, the receiver will take any signal, even if its composite and decode it and play to all the speakers?


From reading, I know I can have all the speakers play 'stereo' versus a true 5.1 or 7.1 -- since the DVR nor DVD won't always decode to 7.1...true?


4.) Sound coming from the TV speakers -- one of the posters suggested that you hook up a secondary composite line from the receiver to TV...'because you don't need/want surround sound for the morning news!' -- makes perfect sense. But if I hook up the receiver in the way I showed above, the speakers on the TV are just not used? To get sound I'd have to power up the receiver, DVR box, and the TV...just not the DVR box and TV, true?


5.) I have ordered all the goodies from Monoprice after reading the boards here -- banana plugs, new speaker wire, and HDMI cables -- a big thanks to everyone here, I would have never figured out where to get the items that make the system 'sing.'


Thanks again for everyone's help.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aacarter* /forum/post/15323454
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I have read through the full 30+ pages on this thread and got my 7100 today.
> 
> 
> It seems like the 6100 is harder to find than the dodo bird at the moment. I am still new to the whole "Home Theater" experience, so I have a few questions on the 7100 system.
> 
> 
> 1.) Is there somewhere on this forum that gives the 'helpful hints' on setting up where the speakers should be? I am thinking that the speaker heights should be at eye level when you sit down in front of your TV...is this true?
> 
> 
> 2.) Upscaling DVD -- I believe the system does this for me, or do I need an upscaling DVD to 'jack' into the back of the receiver? And if the receiver does it, it can be done through the composite cables, right? I am thinking of finding a decent DVD with HDMI out after reading around here, but my 'cheapie' DVD player will do for now.
> 
> 
> 3.) DVR Recorder -- I have Time Warner and a Scientific Atlanta box with an HDMI out -- I have been hooking that up to the TV directly, but now I am taking it to the receiver. Everyone that seems to post in this thread seems to have Comcast or DishTV perhaps?
> 
> 
> Here is how I am expecting to connect:
> 
> 
> Scientific Atlantic DVR (via HDMI) --> Onkyo Receiver
> 
> DVD Player (via Composite) --> Onkyo Receiver
> 
> Onkyo Receiver --> TV
> 
> 
> Being new to the whole home theater bit, the receiver will take any signal, even if its composite and decode it and play to all the speakers?
> 
> 
> From reading, I know I can have all the speakers play 'stereo' versus a true 5.1 or 7.1 -- since the DVR nor DVD won't always decode to 7.1...true?
> 
> 
> 4.) Sound coming from the TV speakers -- one of the posters suggested that you hook up a secondary composite line from the receiver to TV...'because you don't need/want surround sound for the morning news!' -- makes perfect sense. But if I hook up the receiver in the way I showed above, the speakers on the TV are just not used? To get sound I'd have to power up the receiver, DVR box, and the TV...just not the DVR box and TV, true?
> 
> 
> 5.) I have ordered all the goodies from Monoprice after reading the boards here -- banana plugs, new speaker wire, and HDMI cables -- a big thanks to everyone here, I would have never figured out where to get the items that make the system 'sing.'
> 
> 
> Thanks again for everyone's help.



1) Use the manual guidelines. I think it says a few feet above ear level on the rears. Level with ears on the front.


2) Yes it will. Again the manual will explain which get upscaled to what and which way to hook them up.


3) True. The receiver will take whatever you give it, and apply various algorithms if you tell it to, "converting" the stereo 2.0 to 5.1 or 7.1 and so forth. Look in the manual under listening modes and it tells you what each of them is. Theres about a dozen based on what you are listening to (music/movies...)


4) True. In your setup, the receiver will need to always be on to get sound. I have my cable box hooked directly to TV via HDMI and a second optical cable from cable box to the receiver. For everyday listening we use TV speakers, and when we watch something on TV with 5.1 sound then I turn on the receiver and mute the TV speakers.


If you have any more questions, ask away.


----------



## Charlienesh

Hey everyone! I just ordered a 6100 from us-appliances for $529 flat i thought that was a good price. I cant wait to get it. I also ordered banana plugs 16 gauge wire, and a hmdi cable. If i have any questions im going to ask it here. You guys know lots. Everything i ordered i saw you guys ordered.


----------



## rexb610

To those who ceiling mounted their surround speakers, how did it affect the surround feel? Do the speakers have to be tilting downwards towards the listeners? Also, what would be the best "monoprice" speaker mounts? Thanks.


----------



## cadeucsb

got mine all setup...everything works, except assigning an optical audio port to my xbox360 (plugged into CableTV component port)...


I have walked thru the assign menu, but when i get to component, then CableTV, i can just toggle between Inp1/Inp2/--- ...not sure how to tell it to use the lower optical port.


any help?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadeucsb* /forum/post/15334947
> 
> 
> got mine all setup...everything works, except assigning an optical audio port to my xbox360 (plugged into CableTV component port)...
> 
> 
> I have walked thru the assign menu, but when i get to component, then CableTV, i can just toggle between Inp1/Inp2/--- ...not sure how to tell it to use the lower optical port.
> 
> 
> any help?



,


cadeucsb,

You need to also assign the audio input. The component input just assigns the video. Go to the Main Menu and select 'Input Assign'. Then select 'Digital Audio Input'. On the Cable/Sat line choose which ever digital audio input you are using for audio from the xbox 360.

CycleJoe


----------



## dmb2002

Ok I have the 7100 in hand and my package from Monoprice arrived yesterday too. I have it physically set up, but not configured yet. Now I need to take a few minutes when I set out of work and read through the manual. I may need some help, but I will give it my best. Everyone here has been great.


Does anyone have any advise before I begin configuring the system tonight?


----------



## cadeucsb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15335306
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> 
> cadeucsb,
> 
> You need to also assign the audio input. The component input just assigns the video. Go to the Main Menu and select 'Input Assign'. Then select 'Digital Audio Input'. On the Cable/Sat line choose which ever digital audio input you are using for audio from the xbox 360.
> 
> CycleJoe



ah cool, thank you, I shall try tonight.


----------



## cadeucsb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmb2002* /forum/post/15335633
> 
> 
> Ok I have the 7100 in hand and my package from Monoprice arrived yesterday too. I have it physically set up, but not configured yet. Now I need to take a few minutes when I set out of work and read through the manual. I may need some help, but I will give it my best. Everyone here has been great.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any advise before I begin configuring the system tonight?



Its pretty straight forward and easy...I was in your same place 2 nights ago..Monoprice and 7100 delivered that night.


I spent a couple hours wiring everything (rewired my entire rack for new sound and HDMI), then last night mounted all the speakers...I fired it up, did the audyssey (sp?) auto tune on the speakers and everything was working.


----------



## cadeucsb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/15324313
> 
> 
> To those who ceiling mounted their surround speakers, how did it affect the surround feel? Do the speakers have to be tilting downwards towards the listeners? Also, what would be the best "monoprice" speaker mounts? Thanks.



I didnt use these as I had some already, but this is what people were talking about a few pages back.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## TommyAV

I just picked this receiver up this past weekend. Does it up convert Component input?


----------



## andydumi

Yes.


----------



## TommyAV

Sweet! I don't have to buy a converter DVD player...


----------



## cdm8808

Hi, just setting up my new 7100 and need a little orientation.


I know that DD 5.1 is obviously 5.1. I think that ProLogicIIex is used to get sound to the rear speakers in 7.1. When using PLIIex, does that reduce the quality of the 5.1 in order to spread it to the back speakers? Or do you recommend using the PLIIex whenever watching 5.1 programming (on HD cable TV for instance). And what does Dolby Digital EX do?


Thanks very much.


----------



## cadeucsb

should the subwoofer indicator light turn from red to blue as soon as you turn the system on? It was blue when it went through the audyssey setup, but now its red, even as i boot up my ps3 and hear sound on the speakers.


whats normal function of that light?


----------



## andydumi

red standby, blue on.


----------



## Sujay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadeucsb* /forum/post/15340663
> 
> 
> should the subwoofer indicator light turn from red to blue as soon as you turn the system on? It was blue when it went through the audyssey setup, but now its red, even as i boot up my ps3 and hear sound on the speakers.
> 
> 
> whats normal function of that light?



yeah, blue. try raising your output level a bit.


----------



## dmb2002

Ok I have finished the Audyssey auto speaker configuration. Sounds near perfect. Thank you Onkyo.


The system setup:

*Cable Box* (Scientific Atlanta, Time Warner Cable):

HDMI out -> TV in

Optical out -> 606 in 1
(Works perfectly)

*XBOX 360*:

Video

Component out -> Component In 1

Audio

R/L Out -> CD in (I know I need to get another optical cable, but I do not have one at the time)
I have assigned the Component In 1 to Aux

(I have audio but no video)

*DVD Player*

Composite out -> DVD composite In
(Works Perfectly, have not played with quality of video or audio but I have both video and audio)

*VCR*

Composite out -> VCR/DVR In
(Works Perfectly, have not played with quality of video or audio but I have both video and audio)

*PS2*

Composite out -> Game/TV Composite In
(Works Perfectly, have not played with quality of video or audio but I have both video and audio)


That is the system in a nutshell. I currently running it as a 5.1. Radio works. I just have no video for the XBOX, any help would be greatly appreciated.

*Cables Discription*

I wired the room with 16AWG wiring from Monoprice.

The HDMI cables I am using are HDMI 1.3a Cat 2 certified CL2 rated 24AWG.

Optical Toslink Cable

High-Quality Coaxial Audio/video RCA CL2 rated cable - RG6/U 75ohm (sub cable)
*TV*

Samsung LN46A650

Version SQ01


----------



## dmb2002

I figured it out. I had to unplug the Xbox from the receiver plug it directly into the TV and change the video output to 1080i. This makes perfect sense, since the component cables can only output at 1080i. I have been playing with this for about 2 hours. Just mind boggled, then the light finally turned on and presto it works.


----------



## mubandgeek

hello all new to this... i have a vizo 52' lcd tv tivo hd 360 and wii and im still on wondering about the system for my set up... what would be the best kind of speaker wire to get i have a big room with drop seling tiles im going to guss a 300 ft speaker wire would be more than enough but what age to get?


----------



## supermoore1025

Hey the xbox 360 can do 1080p thru component and the Samsung 650 can accept it as 1080p


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmb2002* /forum/post/15341797
> 
> 
> I figured it out. I had to unplug the Xbox from the receiver plug it directly into the TV and change the video output to 1080i. This makes perfect sense, since the component cables can only output at 1080i. I have been playing with this for about 2 hours. Just mind boggled, then the light finally turned on and presto it works.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *supermoore1025* /forum/post/15347033
> 
> 
> Hey the xbox 360 can do 1080p thru component and the Samsung 650 can accept it as 1080p



Yes, but the Onkyo receiver can not accept 1080P on component video. At least not according to the chart on page 98 of the receiver's manual.


----------



## Sujay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15347817
> 
> 
> Yes, but the Onkyo receiver can not accept 1080P on component video. At least not according to the chart on page 98 of the receiver's manual.



indeed this is true.


----------



## eas11

First post here, lots of great info in this thread, however I'm still having a problem after having run through all these pages here.


First off, a little info about my setup. TV: LN46A750, Panasonic blu-ray player, and new 6100 HTIB.


Got everything all hooked up after the Monoprice order arrived and ran the Audyssey setup to get everything up and running. After watching a few movies, I noticed that during quiet scenes, I have a slight hiss that is noticible from all listening positions. At first it didnt bother me too much, but being the anal person that I am, it started to grind on my conciousness.


I began to read read through various other threads regarding a hiss and organized my speaker wires (away from power sources) as well as unhooked and moved the sub. None of this helped.


After trying that I started flipping through the listening modes (which I should have done first) and noticed that while in direct mode, the hiss goes away. This confirmed that the source of the hiss was in fact the AV unit, and not some sort of speaker interference or even something from the blu-ray player. It seems that something from the Audyssey setup is causing the hiss and when Audyssey is turned off, it goes away.


After learning this, I figured I should call Onkyo, and get their opinion, so after waiting on hold forever, the only thing the tech advised me to try was to hold VCR/DVR and press standby to clear the system. He stated that if this didn't clear up the hiss, that the the AV unit was faulty and that I should return it for an exchange. So I tried his advice, and all that accomplished was to take the unit from Audyssey mode basically back to stock. I have also tried calibrating the system multiple times...in dead silence..didn't help. Unfortunatley I got rid of all the packaging and I havent contacted the vendor from which I purchased it, so I'm not sure where im gonna go with that yet.


Now, regardless of wether I keep this unit or not, I have a few questions for those of you who have this system, and would appreciate some advise.


Do any of you notice any low level hissing? Is there a noticible difference in _white noise_ when going from Audyssey controlled listening modes to Direct mode?


The big question.... Are any of you out there not using Audyssey and instead are using the manual EQ settings that would care to share how you have yours setup as a starting point? Unfortunately, the Audyssey calibrated settings are not available to be viewed. I thought that if they were able to be carried over to manual mode, I could turn down on the highs some to get rid of the hiss.


Anyway, I appreciate any tips to try, and sorry for the lengthy post.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eas11* /forum/post/15349638
> 
> 
> The big question.... Are any of you out there not using Audyssey and instead are using the manual EQ settings that would care to share how you have yours setup as a starting point? Unfortunately, the Audyssey calibrated settings are not available to be viewed. I thought that if they were able to be carried over to manual mode, I could turn down on the highs some to get rid of the hiss.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I appreciate any tips to try, and sorry for the lengthy post.



eas11,

Setting the EQ manually is difffcult. The pros that I know, do it with a spectrum analyzer. It is a very expensive piece of equipment. You said that the hiss goes away when you set the listening mode to 'Direct'. I guess you tried just turning the 'Dynamic EQ' off in the other listening modes? Did that also get rid of the hiss? If it does, I guess you have pretty much proved that it is a problem in the receiver.

CycleJoe


----------



## cadeucsb

is there a way to have all the speakers beep to test functionality without going completely thru the audyssey setup?


Watching football today, no matter what mode i was on (Movie/Game/Stereo) the center channel speaker wasnt playing. I swapped the banana plugs to another channel to make sure the speaker is functioning and it is.


I wasnt sure football just doesnt use the center channel or what (talking was coming out of the L/R speakers).


----------



## Facilman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cadeucsb* /forum/post/15352520
> 
> 
> is there a way to have all the speakers beep to test functionality without going completely thru the audyssey setup?
> 
> 
> Watching football today, no matter what mode i was on (Movie/Game/Stereo) the center channel speaker wasnt playing. I swapped the banana plugs to another channel to make sure the speaker is functioning and it is.
> 
> 
> I wasnt sure football just doesnt use the center channel or what (talking was coming out of the L/R speakers).



If you go to the speaker setup section and select the option for setting speaker levels you will get sound on each individual speaker as you scroll through them.


----------



## dmb2002

Ok now that I have everything working properly but not very efficiently...


I now have a total of eight remotes. Each of which I can control each piece of equipment I have, but only partially. I've read about some people getting one of the Logitech Harmony's...but they are very expensive and I am not sure if they are worth it. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good universal remote?


----------



## itsloud




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmb2002* /forum/post/15353281
> 
> 
> Ok now that I have everything working properly but not very efficiently...
> 
> 
> I now have a total of eight remotes. Each of which I can control each piece of equipment I have, but only partially. I've read about some people getting one of the Logitech Harmony's...but they are very expensive and I am not sure if they are worth it. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good universal remote?



Did you try eBay. I got a brand new Harmony on eBay for almost half the price my local Best Buy was charging.


----------



## buckeyemike75

hello all, been reading this thread and enjoy all the great help, the question i have is what if I dont want to use 2 speakers, basically just want to run a 5.1 setup. Can I just leave out the 2 side speakers and just have the fronts and the backs? I am doing this because of how my living room is structured. Again enjoy reading and thanks for all your help.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmb2002* /forum/post/15353281
> 
> 
> Ok now that I have everything working properly but not very efficiently...
> 
> 
> I now have a total of eight remotes. Each of which I can control each piece of equipment I have, but only partially. I've read about some people getting one of the Logitech Harmony's...but they are very expensive and I am not sure if they are worth it. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good universal remote?



dmb2002,

First, let me ask the Harmony fans to spare my life. I'm going to suggest the Sony RM-VL600 eight device learning remote. It controls everything that I have, and does it well.... including sequences. It lists for about $26., however you will find it much cheaper on the web. I love it!

CycleJoe


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buckeyemike75* /forum/post/15354331
> 
> 
> hello all, been reading this thread and enjoy all the great help, the question i have is what if I dont want to use 2 speakers, basically just want to run a 5.1 setup. Can I just leave out the 2 side speakers and just have the fronts and the backs? I am doing this because of how my living room is structured. Again enjoy reading and thanks for all your help.



buckeyemike75,

I know that the 35 pages on this thread are a lot of reading, but your question had been answered many times. The answer is yes, you can use the system as a 5.1 and it is designed to do just that. However you would use the side channels and not the back channels with a 5.1 setup. The side channels would then be placed be to the side and back of the listening area.

CycleJoe


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eas11* /forum/post/15349638
> 
> 
> Now, regardless of wether I keep this unit or not, I have a few questions for those of you who have this system, and would appreciate some advise.
> 
> 
> Do any of you notice any low level hissing? Is there a noticible difference in _white noise_ when going from Audyssey controlled listening modes to Direct mode?
> 
> 
> The big question.... Are any of you out there not using Audyssey and instead are using the manual EQ settings that would care to share how you have yours setup as a starting point? Unfortunately, the Audyssey calibrated settings are not available to be viewed. I thought that if they were able to be carried over to manual mode, I could turn down on the highs some to get rid of the hiss.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I appreciate any tips to try, and sorry for the lengthy post.




eas11,

You may want to read this: http://www.epanorama.net/documents/g...erhumming.html 

CycleJoe


----------



## Facilman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dmb2002* /forum/post/15353281
> 
> 
> Ok now that I have everything working properly but not very efficiently...
> 
> 
> I now have a total of eight remotes. Each of which I can control each piece of equipment I have, but only partially. I've read about some people getting one of the Logitech Harmony's...but they are very expensive and I am not sure if they are worth it. Does anyone have any suggestions on a good universal remote?



Check out www.remotecentral.com for a lot of good information on universal remotes, including reviews and forums.


----------



## Sagboy

I bought my 520 harmony for 30 bucks flat from a deal posted on another blue ray special forum. It was on ebay so if you search for it you should be able to find it. Its my first harmony and its perfect for what I need. All I have to do is push watch tv/dvd and it sets everything for me and away I go. No more 4 remotes, all I have and use is one.


----------



## maloKT

Does anyone know if the s7100 speakers will fit on the Onkyo AS-240 speaker stands? The 240's appear to be more available and cheaper than the AS-140's that come with the unit.


Anyone know the difference between the AS-140 and AS-240 stands?


Anyone have a pair of AS-140's for sale?


I got one pair with the s7100, but need another set....


Thanks!


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maloKT* /forum/post/15357702
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the s7100 speakers will fit on the Onkyo AS-240 speaker stands? The 240's appear to be more available and cheaper than the AS-140's that come with the unit.
> 
> 
> Anyone know the difference between the AS-140 and AS-240 stands?
> 
> 
> Anyone have a pair of AS-140's for sale?
> 
> 
> I got one pair with the s7100, but need another set....
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I think the look is the difference.


Frys had the 140s on clearance at 30 a pair.


Monoprice has some for 13 bucks a pair, they are pretty nice.


I also asked about extra 140s here, no one seemed to have any.


----------



## maloKT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15358366
> 
> 
> I think the look is the difference.
> 
> 
> Frys had the 140s on clearance at 30 a pair.
> 
> 
> Monoprice has some for 13 bucks a pair, they are pretty nice.
> 
> 
> I also asked about extra 140s here, no one seemed to have any.




Hmm, thanks - I checked the Frys website, but couldn't find any there.


Are these the Monoprice stands to which you referred:

Speaker Stand - Black (SS-01) - Set of 2, Product ID: 3022

(Sorry, the forum won't let me post a URL until I've made a few posts first)


Are all speaker stands the same as far as how they connect to speakers? I can't tell in the pictures whether they have the right kind of slots...


Thanks again!


----------



## arkaneone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maloKT* /forum/post/15357702
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the s7100 speakers will fit on the Onkyo AS-240 speaker stands? The 240's appear to be more available and cheaper than the AS-140's that come with the unit.
> 
> 
> Anyone know the difference between the AS-140 and AS-240 stands?
> 
> 
> Anyone have a pair of AS-140's for sale?
> 
> 
> I got one pair with the s7100, but need another set....
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I also went with the HT-S7100. It was the AS-240 that was on clearance at Fry's for $30/pair. I went to two locations and couldn't find any though. However, I DID order a set of AS-240 stands from CompUSA/TigerDirect. They're not as stylish as the AS-140 but they are heavier, more robust, and the height is adjustable (2 positions); I like 'em. I have the AS-140 for the front speakers and the AS-240 for the surrounds. I'm also looking for an extra AS-140 stand for the center channel, so it'll match the fronts







.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *maloKT* /forum/post/15366084
> 
> 
> Hmm, thanks - I checked the Frys website, but couldn't find any there.
> 
> 
> Are these the Monoprice stands to which you referred:
> 
> Speaker Stand - Black (SS-01) - Set of 2, Product ID: 3022
> 
> (Sorry, the forum won't let me post a URL until I've made a few posts first)
> 
> 
> Are all speaker stands the same as far as how they connect to speakers? I can't tell in the pictures whether they have the right kind of slots...
> 
> 
> Thanks again!


 http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


They are the one you mentioned.


And they will connect just fine, its a universal connector and size.


----------



## CXK

Hey, I just got this system this weekend. I've switched the sub out with a Definitive supercube 1, this is my first step in slowing buying better speakers.


I'm having a problem with getting the sound right on my DVR and 360. It seems to be lacking bass on those two inputs. Now, as far as Blu-Ray's go, its great. I love how it sounds, if anything the bass is overpowering on BD's.


A few questions:

1. Is there any way to set speaker volumes for different inputs? Like I want the center channel to be 10 on Blu-rays, but 8 on 360's input.


2. Can someone give me some ideas for ways to make the 360 or Scientific Atlanta DVR sound better?


Heres some info on the system and how its hooked up:

All components are running through HDMI to the reciever, then to the TV.

My current speaker levels:

Front L: +10

Center: +12 (max)

Front R: +10

Side left + 8

Side Right + 8

Back left + 6

Back right + 6

Subwoofer: -8


The 360 is set to Dolby Digital 5.1 output, the DVR is set to Audio Out: HDMI.


I ran Audyessy when I set it up. I usually have the PLIIx Movie setting on to make 5.1 come through all 7 speakers.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CXK* /forum/post/15369994
> 
> 
> Hey, I just got this system this weekend. I've switched the sub out with a Definitive supercube 1, this is my first step in slowing buying better speakers.
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem with getting the sound right on my DVR and 360. It seems to be lacking bass on those two inputs. Now, as far as Blu-Ray's go, its great. I love how it sounds, if anything the bass is overpowering on BD's.
> 
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> 1. Is there any way to set speaker volumes for different inputs? Like I want the center channel to be 10 on Blu-rays, but 8 on 360's input.
> 
> 
> 2. Can someone give me some ideas for ways to make the 360 or Scientific Atlanta DVR sound better?
> 
> 
> Heres some info on the system and how its hooked up:
> 
> All components are running through HDMI to the reciever, then to the TV.
> 
> My current speaker levels:
> 
> Front L: +10
> 
> Center: +12 (max)
> 
> Front R: +10
> 
> Side left + 8
> 
> Side Right + 8
> 
> Back left + 6
> 
> Back right + 6
> 
> Subwoofer: -8
> 
> 
> The 360 is set to Dolby Digital 5.1 output, the DVR is set to Audio Out: HDMI.
> 
> 
> I ran Audyessy when I set it up. I usually have the PLIIx Movie setting on to make 5.1 come through all 7 speakers.



CXK,

Try changing the crossover for the subwoofer to 80 or 100, if Audyessy set it higher than that.

CycleJoe


----------



## kahoots

how much are you guys paying for the s7100s?


im in the market for one, thanks


----------



## THRLCKDKN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CXK* /forum/post/15369994
> 
> 
> Hey, I just got this system this weekend. I've switched the sub out with a Definitive supercube 1, this is my first step in slowing buying better speakers.
> 
> 
> I'm having a problem with getting the sound right on my DVR and 360. It seems to be lacking bass on those two inputs. Now, as far as Blu-Ray's go, its great. I love how it sounds, if anything the bass is overpowering on BD's.
> 
> 
> A few questions:
> 
> 1. Is there any way to set speaker volumes for different inputs? Like I want the center channel to be 10 on Blu-rays, but 8 on 360's input.
> 
> 
> 2. Can someone give me some ideas for ways to make the 360 or Scientific Atlanta DVR sound better?
> 
> 
> Heres some info on the system and how its hooked up:
> 
> All components are running through HDMI to the reciever, then to the TV.
> 
> My current speaker levels:
> 
> Front L: +10
> 
> Center: +12 (max)
> 
> Front R: +10
> 
> Side left + 8
> 
> Side Right + 8
> 
> Back left + 6
> 
> Back right + 6
> 
> Subwoofer: -8
> 
> 
> The 360 is set to Dolby Digital 5.1 output, the DVR is set to Audio Out: HDMI.
> 
> 
> I ran Audyessy when I set it up. I usually have the PLIIx Movie setting on to make 5.1 come through all 7 speakers.



Hey man,


I have the 7100 as well and i am running a scientific atlantic DVR 8300 and XBOX 360 via hdmi to my reciever then to tv. I too have cranked the center channel up a bit from the initial setup, but found that putting on "all channel stereo" setting for tv sounds the best. (as most tv programs aren't recorded in 5.1)


When i play xbox i use the "Dolby Digital EX" setting which matrixes the 5.1 to 7.1 and it sounds SICKKK. I have the knob on the sub at about 50% and the sub settings are at -4db. It still shakes my room to the core.


Merry Xmas All!


----------



## CXK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kahoots* /forum/post/15371362
> 
> 
> how much are you guys paying for the s7100s?
> 
> 
> im in the market for one, thanks



Newegg.com had it for $599 but now its $649 free S&H. I was going to get that, but I didnt like their policy of no returns if I didnt end up liking the system. I got my 6100 from Circuit City for $599 instead.


----------



## jbdawson

I've got 2 questions one regarding the heat the amp gives off...my room is pretty small but I think I've got it spacey enough to where it would be suited alright with most of the speakers mounted:



1.) Would you guys say (for the owners) the amp gets so hot to the point its like having on a huge plasma or equivalent to a small heater?? I had a 50" plasma and that thing in the summer, would get my room HOT really FAST. I hope thats not the case with the amp, Ive seen the fan for 50 bucks but im afraid that will just produce even more heat or blow hot air everywhere and make things even worse.










2.) Also was wondering how easy is it to shut off the surround sound and listen to my normal tv's speakers, are we able to do this or is the amp required to be on?


----------



## kxlexus

It is not THAT hot, not to the point of warming up the room. I haven't had any heat issues. I have NO desire to use my TV speakers ever again.


----------



## jdubau55

If it came down to sweating or not using surround sound....I would choose to sweat.


----------



## juanchibiris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kahoots* /forum/post/15371362
> 
> 
> how much are you guys paying for the s7100s?
> 
> 
> im in the market for one, thanks



I pay $579 shipped with a Promo Code in newegg, now are out of stock.


Pd: Im in Colombia so i dont have right now, but in the first days of January i must have here. Total cost = $850 to my home.


----------



## Kreutzberg

I apologize if this question has been asked before-- is it possible to get the master volume display through the TV during volume changes on HDMI inputs? The system puts the volume number on the TV when using analog inputs, but it would be convenient if it could do the same thing on HDMI. I can reach the controller to get line of sight, but cannot see the number on the receiver without some maneuvering.


----------



## andydumi

Only if the TV supports HDMI-CEC, otherwise named Bravia Sync, Samsung Anynet and a bunch of other names from each manufacturer.


----------



## Heepspo

Anyone looking to sell a pair of the black AS-140 speaker stands? I can do pay pal.


Thanks!


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15381141
> 
> 
> Only if the TV supports HDMI-CEC, otherwise named Bravia Sync, Samsung Anynet and a bunch of other names from each manufacturer.



andydumi,

Please explain further. Are you saying that the Onkyo receiver will allow OSD overlay to display on a Sony Bravia TV that has Bravia Sync (HDMI-CEC), when the input source ( Blu-Ray player, etc.) is connected by HDMI?


----------



## andydumi

Correct.


For example, on my Samsung (which dubs CEC as Anynet), I am connecting HDMI from receiver to TV. Then I went to auto detect HDMI devices on the TV and it found the receiver. Then I use the options in the receiver for volume display. It essentially uses the TVs overlay menu system, but displays the settings of the receiver (volume, power, input selection...).


I can look in the manual for detailed instructions, but I am sure you can do the same.


----------



## RevToTheRedline

If I hook up my PS3 which is also my Bluray player, to the S6100 receiver, I just want the receiver to pass through unmodified video, and do all the sound processing it needs to do. I want the TV to handle all the video related stuff. Does the Onkyo receiver mess with the video?


----------



## juanchibiris




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RevToTheRedline* /forum/post/15383064
> 
> 
> If I hook up my PS3 which is also my Bluray player, to the S6100 receiver, I just want the receiver to pass through unmodified video, and do all the sound processing it needs to do. I want the TV to handle all the video related stuff. Does the Onkyo receiver mess with the video?



If your input is the same output (i.e HDMI input - HDMI output) the video will be the same unmodified.


----------



## narrvick

I am going to buy my father a Onkyo HTS for his 55th birthday and need all of your assistance on a decision I am left with.


HTS-6100 vs HTS-7100?

I do not see much of a difference in the two other than Sirius radio capability and rear speaker stands.

Other than this... is it worth the price difference?


Also, any current info on the lowest price for either one of these two?

I found HTS-7100 at $619.00 through amazon, but cant seem to pull much up on HTS-6100 other than Circuit city at $699.00 - for that price, might as well get the 7100 at the cheaper price. Thanks all.


EDIT: Contacted US-Appliances, they are still selling the item for $538.00 (529.00 + 9.00 s/h). Anywhere cheaper?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15382637
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> For example, on my Samsung (which dubs CEC as Anynet), I am connecting HDMI from receiver to TV. Then I went to auto detect HDMI devices on the TV and it found the receiver. Then I use the options in the receiver for volume display. It essentially uses the TVs overlay menu system, but displays the settings of the receiver (volume, power, input selection...).
> 
> 
> I can look in the manual for detailed instructions, but I am sure you can do the same.



andydumi,

I tried it with my Sony Bravia TV and to my surprise, it works just as you said! I didn't think it would work across different brands of components.

CycleJoe


----------



## Facilman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15384508
> 
> 
> andydumi,
> 
> I tried it with my Sony Bravia TV and to my surprise, it works just as you said! I didn't think it would work across different brands of components.
> 
> CycleJoe



That's weird, since my Sony (46Z4100) doesn't see the receiver, even though it is connected via HDMI.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15384508
> 
> 
> andydumi,
> 
> I tried it with my Sony Bravia TV and to my surprise, it works just as you said! I didn't think it would work across different brands of components.
> 
> CycleJoe



The underlying tech is the same, and the spec is universal. But the naming is a gimmick to get people to buy same brand items.


And some older devices detected the brand and blocked out options if it was not the same brand (power, mute, volume would work only).


The FCC is thinking of forcing all companies to work universally with no blocks, and even get rid of the naming, since they are using a universal standard and not a proprietary tech. In other words they cant rename HDMI, USB and any other universal tech to be misleading to the consumer.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Facilman* /forum/post/15386115
> 
> 
> That's weird, since my Sony (46Z4100) doesn't see the receiver, even though it is connected via HDMI.



Facilman,

You have to turn the option on in the receiver before having the TV look for it. In the receiver main menu, select 'Hardware Setup' then 'HDMI' then set 'Control' to 'Enable'. The TV should then be able to discover it.

CycleJoe


----------



## zanderotto

Hi all,


I just got a ps3 and have it hooked up to my onkyo with hdmi. I am trying to play mgs4. At different times, the receiver is just turning off. Sometimes the game will play for 9 minutes and the receiver will turn off, other times it turns off within seconds. I have used the audio settings in the ps3 menu to turn off every audio type except for DD and the two LPCM that it it wont allow you to uncheck. The problem is still occurring. I have monoprice hdmi 1.3a cables for all my hdmi needs here (never had a problem with these). I cant figure out what is going on. My theories are that the ps3 is sending some weird frequency audio to the receiver and it is not recognizing it and turning off or that the ps3 is sending an intense signal spike (or something along those lines) and the receiver is turning off as a self-protection mechanism.


I would greatly appreciate any thoughts on how to solve the solution and if not, any work arounds. I will continue to read through threads on here to see if someone has had similar issues.


Thanks.


----------



## Facilman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15388680
> 
> 
> Facilman,
> 
> You have to turn the option on in the receiver before having the TV look for it. In the receiver main menu, select 'Hardware Setup' then 'HDMI' then set 'Control' to 'Enable'. The TV should then be able to discover it.
> 
> CycleJoe



Thanks. It worked as far as having the TV see the receiver, but I still didn't get the on-screen volume display even after enabling it on both. It also seemed to cause some problems with the TV's audio settings, so I just turned it off anyway.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zanderotto* /forum/post/15389346
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> I just got a ps3 and have it hooked up to my onkyo with hdmi. I am trying to play mgs4. At different times, the receiver is just turning off. Sometimes the game will play for 9 minutes and the receiver will turn off, other times it turns off within seconds. I have used the audio settings in the ps3 menu to turn off every audio type except for DD and the two LPCM that it it wont allow you to uncheck. The problem is still occurring. I have monoprice hdmi 1.3a cables for all my hdmi needs here (never had a problem with these). I cant figure out what is going on. My theories are that the ps3 is sending some weird frequency audio to the receiver and it is not recognizing it and turning off or that the ps3 is sending an intense signal spike (or something along those lines) and the receiver is turning off as a self-protection mechanism.
> 
> 
> I would greatly appreciate any thoughts on how to solve the solution and if not, any work arounds. I will continue to read through threads on here to see if someone has had similar issues.
> 
> 
> Thanks.




zanderotto,

When the receiver shuts off, does it come right back on by itself? Do you have other input devices connected to the receiver that work OK? Can you play a movie, or a different game on the PS3 with no problem?

CycleJoe


----------



## tek0509

Hey everyone,


I just hooked up my new Ht 7100 and love it. After having gone through all speaker set ups everything seems to be set to my liking. My one question I seem to have, and even after reading through all 30+ pages of this thread can't seem to answer, is how am I to be 100% sure I am playing Dolby Tru HD or DTS HD from my PS3. The display on my receiver says PCM MultiChannel and everything in my PS3 sound settings was checked for the applicable PCM's. I am currently watching Dark Knight and sounds great but it dosn't seem the dvd has an audio setting menu. So in short, how do I know whether the audio from Dark Knight that I am listening to is Dolby Tru HD?


It sounds great so far by the way.


----------



## jdubau55

To my knowledge the PS3 decodes the HD audio and sends it post-decoded. I believe your receiver wont show HD audio unless the receiver is the one decoding it.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tek0509* /forum/post/15398878
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> 
> I just hooked up my new Ht 7100 and love it. After having gone through all speaker set ups everything seems to be set to my liking. My one question I seem to have, and even after reading through all 30+ pages of this thread can't seem to answer, is how am I to be 100% sure I am playing Dolby Tru HD or DTS HD from my PS3. The display on my receiver says PCM MultiChannel and everything in my PS3 sound settings was checked for the applicable PCM's. I am currently watching Dark Knight and sounds great but it dosn't seem the dvd has an audio setting menu. So in short, how do I know whether the audio from Dark Knight that I am listening to is Dolby Tru HD?
> 
> 
> It sounds great so far by the way.




tek0509,

Congratulations on your new HT7100. I just watched the Dark Knight in Blu-Ray last evening on my PS3. I have the S6100, but I believe what I'm about to tell you will still hold true for you. The Dark Knight disk defaults to starting with DD 5.1 sound in English. This is not the best setting for you. After the feature has started you have to press one of the 'Menu' buttons on the remote and select 'Language Settings'. Choose 'Dolby TrueHD Engilsh 5.1'. Verify that you are getting the correct sound out of the PS3 by pressing 'Display' on the PS3 remote. It should tell you what sound is being output in the upper right corner of the TV display. I'm assuming that you are using the PS3 remote that looks like a TV remote, and not the game controller. You may be able to do this with the game controller, but I can't tell you what buttons to use. The PS3 should be doing the decoding and sending the sound to the receiver via multichannel PCM. The PS3 should be set to output sound via LPCM, and not bitstream. You will not see the 'Dolby TrueHD' light on the receiver ever light up when you are using the PS3 because the PS3 is doing the decoding and not the receiver. The sound is the same whether the decoding is done in the PS3 or in the receiver. The PS3 is not capable of sending this audio track bitstream and having the receiver do the decoding, but that should never be a problem.

Hope this helps.

CycleJoe


----------



## bakerandshaker

I have owned this HTIB for about 4 months, and have been quite happy with it. My only issue comes from the bass management of the receiver. I used the audessy eq mic to set levels and frequency response within the reciever. After running audessy, the speakers are set to small, and double bass is turned off. I manually checked all of the levels from the primary listening position with an SPL meter, and adjusted each speaker accordingly to about 75 dB at reference volume, except for the sub I have at 82 dB for a little extra punch. I also set the bass X-over to 100 Hz, as the speakers in this system are not real good at reproducing low end frequencies.

The problem is, that when I run a frequency sweep from Digital Video Essentials reference materials, I still get low end frequencies below 100 Hz. It seems to me that the X-over filter inside the receiver is not cutting where it is supposed to be cutting. Anyone had a similar issue?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakerandshaker* /forum/post/15402723
> 
> 
> I have owned this HTIB for about 4 months, and have been quite happy with it. My only issue comes from the bass management of the receiver. I used the audessy eq mic to set levels and frequency response within the reciever. After running audessy, the speakers are set to small, and double bass is turned off. I manually checked all of the levels from the primary listening position with an SPL meter, and adjusted each speaker accordingly to about 75 dB at reference volume, except for the sub I have at 82 dB for a little extra punch. I also set the bass X-over to 100 Hz, as the speakers in this system are not real good at reproducing low end frequencies.
> 
> The problem is, that when I run a frequency sweep from Digital Video Essentials reference materials, I still get low end frequencies below 100 Hz. It seems to me that the X-over filter inside the receiver is not cutting where it is supposed to be cutting. Anyone had a similar issue?



bakerandshaker,

I set my system up the same way that you did yours and was also quite happy with it. I had used a THX setup on a DVD to send a tone to the front speakers starting at 200HZ and sweeping down to 20HZ. You are supposed to tell by ear, if the sound transitions over to the subwoofer with no flat spots. It seemed to sound right, but this method doesn't do much to tell you where the crossover is occurring. I have since upgraded my front speakers to floor standing speakers and they are set to large. I'm picking up the Digital Video Essentials disk today, so if I can determine anything that will help you, I will report back if no one has answered your question by then.

CycleJoe


----------



## sirnick311




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15403171
> 
> 
> bakerandshaker,
> 
> I set my system up the same way that you did yours and was also quite happy with it. I had used a THX setup on a DVD to send a tone to the front speakers starting at 200HZ and sweeping down to 20HZ. You are supposed to tell by ear, if the sound transitions over to the subwoofer with no flat spots. It seemed to sound right, but this method doesn't do much to tell you where the crossover is occurring. I have since upgraded my front speakers to floor standing speakers and they are set to large. I'm picking up the Digital Video Essentials disk today, so if I can determine anything that will help you, I will report back if no one has answered your question by then.
> 
> CycleJoe



Hey cyclejoe, I'm curious what speakers you upgraded to for the fronts? I have the 7100 coming to me in about a week and from everything I've read on here, I think I will be very happy. But I listen to alot of music. I'm thinking down the road I would want to upgrade to better speakers for the fronts for listening to tunes. Has anyone else done this? Any suggestions on brands/models? How do the stock speakers sound for music? Other posts I've read seem to indicate that these systems are great for movies and gaming, but for music they leave something to be desired.


Thanks!

Nick


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sirnick311* /forum/post/15407066
> 
> 
> Hey cyclejoe, I'm curious what speakers you upgraded to for the fronts? I have the 7100 coming to me in about a week and from everything I've read on here, I think I will be very happy. But I listen to alot of music. I'm thinking down the road I would want to upgrade to better speakers for the fronts for listening to tunes. Has anyone else done this? Any suggestions on brands/models? How do the stock speakers sound for music? Other posts I've read seem to indicate that these systems are great for movies and gaming, but for music they leave something to be desired.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nick



Nick,

I would have to agree with what most people say. The speakers that come with this system are fine for movie's and games, but if you listen to music from CD's, you will probably find them lacking. I can't guide you on what speakers are on the market today to upgrade to. I'm using a pair of Cerwin Vega towers that are 25 years old for my left and right front speakers. I did buy a Klipsch C2 for the center channel.

CycleJoe


----------



## Frederick71

I used to get the on screen volume image appear on my panny plasma via my 6100 now I dont. I remember getting this when I was tweaking during first installation.


My dish network and PS3 are connected all via HDMI to the 6100.


Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## mshaw32

I just called US Appliance and they told me $529 plus $39 for shipping. They do not offer extended warranties though







. I am an IT guy and a huge fan of extended warranties, I get them for everything..... Also I have been researching this for a few weeks and it looks to me like the other difference that everyone is missing between the 6100 Vs 7100 besides the Sirius and Stands is that the 7100 can do Zone2, whatever that is, and that the 7100 receiver is a bit more powerful. Other than that is the 6100 really just as good?


----------



## cp316

I am in the same boat and am looking at the 6100. I just can't seem to find a price on the 7100 for less than 650 right now although I saw it was as low as 500 before Christmas. I know I can get the stands seperately and I wouldn't use the sirius radio so I think I am leaning towards the 6100 for my basement.


----------



## svoa

Similar to some people in this forum, we are looking to buy our first real audio system. We have VERY low-tech devices at the moment, and this will be the first major purchase in the high-tech area.









Personnally, good audio for music-listening is most important, good audio for movie-viewing is second-string. We are back-and-forth on our decision to buy the Onkyo ht-s7100 HTiB, mostly due to the speaker quality. Is it a good idea to get the Onkyo 606 receiver and get two really good towers instead?? We may eventually get a PS3 and are looking into an LCD TV, but we really want good sound from our digital music files. THANKS!!!


----------



## Pooper




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frederick71* /forum/post/15411998
> 
> 
> I used to get the on screen volume image appear on my panny plasma via my 6100 now I dont. I remember getting this when I was tweaking during first installation.
> 
> 
> My dish network and PS3 are connected all via HDMI to the 6100.
> 
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.




The 6100/7100 (same issue) don't support OSD via sources using HDMI in.










See http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1098602


----------



## jdubau55

Zone 2 means, for example, that you can have a 5.1 system in your living room and a 2 speaker stereo system in your kitchen. You can watch a movie with 5.1 DD in the living room while someone in the kitchen listens to a cd. Basically allows you to run 2 speakers on a different source while someone uses the main system.

http://www.onkyousa.com/model.cfm?m=...ss=Systems&p=f 


Shows at the very bottom that the 7100 has OSD out. 6100 shows OSD out as well.


Is this a different OSD then we are talking about?


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Frederick71* /forum/post/15411998
> 
> 
> I used to get the on screen volume image appear on my panny plasma via my 6100 now I dont. I remember getting this when I was tweaking during first installation.
> 
> 
> My dish network and PS3 are connected all via HDMI to the 6100.
> 
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.



I think this has something to do with HDMI control. Go to Hardware set-up, HDMI and enable audio or TV control. I'm not exactly sure of the exact terms but just play with the enable options in the screen. Hope this helps.


----------



## Charlienesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15400160
> 
> 
> tek0509,
> 
> Congratulations on your new HT7100. I just watched the Dark Knight in Blu-Ray last evening on my PS3. I have the S6100, but I believe what I'm about to tell you will still hold true for you. The Dark Knight disk defaults to starting with DD 5.1 sound in English. This is not the best setting for you. After the feature has started you have to press one of the 'Menu' buttons on the remote and select 'Language Settings'. Choose 'Dolby TrueHD Engilsh 5.1'. Verify that you are getting the correct sound out of the PS3 by pressing 'Display' on the PS3 remote. It should tell you what sound is being output in the upper right corner of the TV display. I'm assuming that you are using the PS3 remote that looks like a TV remote, and not the game controller. You may be able to do this with the game controller, but I can't tell you what buttons to use. The PS3 should be doing the decoding and sending the sound to the receiver via multichannel PCM. The PS3 should be set to output sound via LPCM, and not bitstream. You will not see the 'Dolby TrueHD' light on the receiver ever light up when you are using the PS3 because the PS3 is doing the decoding and not the receiver. The sound is the same whether the decoding is done in the PS3 or in the receiver. The PS3 is not capable of sending this audio track bitstream and having the receiver do the decoding, but that should never be a problem.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> CycleJoe



Put the audio option to english 2, english 1 is dollby digital. 2 is TrueHD


----------



## xMx Reaper xMx

hey guys.


seeing as how most of you either own the 6100/7100, i have a question for you guys.


im looking into getting the 6100, but i am wondering whether or not purchasing the Onkyo 606 receiver, and the Polk RM6750 would be a better setup than the HTIB 6100.


what do you guys think?

thanks for any opinions


----------



## cp316

I ended up picking up the 6100 today through US Appliances for 538. Now I will go to monoprice and pick up some better hdmi cables, speaker wire, banana plugs. Anything else? Would like to get some stands, any ideas for picking up some speaker stands.


----------



## bakerandshaker

Cyclejoe,


I am posting a link to a reply on base management for the Onkyo 606 amp, which is very similar.


bakerandshaker


----------



## bakerandshaker

Cyclejoe,


This link I found helpful regarding the crossover issue that I asked about a few days ago:

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post15134102 


I never thought about that, seems as though the amp is doing what it is supposed to. The order (cutoff) of the filters is not real high on this unit, as should be expected in this price range. Thats probably why when you run audessy it sets the X-over so high, mine around 150 Hz. I may raise mine up a bit, as I know just from looking at these speakers (included) that they can't handle much low range. You probably don't have to worry about this problem anymore, as you have purchased larger fronts. Thanks for the feed back anyway.


bakerandshaker


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cp316* /forum/post/15417870
> 
> 
> I ended up picking up the 6100 today through US Appliances for 538. Now I will go to monoprice and pick up some better hdmi cables, speaker wire, banana plugs. Anything else? Would like to get some stands, any ideas for picking up some speaker stands.



They have somew adjustable height stands for 13ish a pair. If you get some, please take some pictures, as I have been thinking of getting some myself.


----------



## plastics07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15382637
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> For example, on my Samsung (which dubs CEC as Anynet), I am connecting HDMI from receiver to TV. Then I went to auto detect HDMI devices on the TV and it found the receiver. Then I use the options in the receiver for volume display. It essentially uses the TVs overlay menu system, but displays the settings of the receiver (volume, power, input selection...).



So I am trying to get the Anynet on my LN52A650 to pick up the 606 so that I can see the volume display. When I have the TV search for anynet devices, my bluray (samsung) and the Tx SR606 both show up when the progress bar is running, but when it displays a final list of available devices only the bluray is an option.


I have tried adjusting all settings that I can think of in the onkyo menu. I have HDMI control set to on. Has anyone had luck with this particular TV? Does it only allow connectivity with other Samsung devices? Thanks.


Cancel that, I found out that power control and TV control need to be set to ON in order to see the volume display on the TV, but I don't think the extra heat generated by remaining in ready mode all of the time is worth seeing the volume on screen.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakerandshaker* /forum/post/15418413
> 
> 
> Cyclejoe,
> 
> 
> This link I found helpful regarding the crossover issue that I asked about a few days ago:
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post15134102
> 
> 
> I never thought about that, seems as though the amp is doing what it is supposed to. The order (cutoff) of the filters is not real high on this unit, as should be expected in this price range. Thats probably why when you run audessy it sets the X-over so high, mine around 150 Hz. I may raise mine up a bit, as I know just from looking at these speakers (included) that they can't handle much low range. You probably don't have to worry about this problem anymore, as you have purchased larger fronts. Thanks for the feed back anyway.
> 
> 
> bakerandshaker



bakerandshaker,

Thanks for the info. I did get the Digital Video Essentials disk, but I have not had much time to play with it. When I had the original speakers, the receiver's Audessey setup set the crossover to 150 HZ, but I found that setting the crossover to 100 HZ made the dialogue in a movie much clearer. The Human voice can go down to about 80 HZ, so when it was set at 150 HZ, the lower voice harmonics were split off to the subwoofer and became muddled. The original center channel speaker is rated down to 60 Hz, so it's not a problem setting the crossover at 100 HZ. The disk that I have, that has the THX setup on it, is Tora, Tora, Tora. It's a 20th Century Fox production. It sends a sweep tone that starts around 200 HZ and sweeps down to 20HZ. If the crossover is working properly, you don't hear any dead spot as it transitions from the front speakers to the subwoofer. Works well and sounded perfect with the crossover set to 100HZ. Have Fun!!

CycleJoe


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdubau55* /forum/post/15414174
> 
> 
> Zone 2 means, for example, that you can have a 5.1 system in your living room and a 2 speaker stereo system in your kitchen. You can watch a movie with 5.1 DD in the living room while someone in the kitchen listens to a cd. Basically allows you to run 2 speakers on a different source while someone uses the main system.



are you saying that its possible to watch tv and listen to an ipod in the dock at the same time? how do i do this? thanks.


----------



## mshaw32

I plan on getting either the 6100 or the 7100 very soon. One question I have is I plan on hooking up my comcast HD DVR box to the receive via component, and my 360, and PS3 via HDMI, and in the future probably a blue ray. If all these devices are connected to the receiver will I be able to watch cable, and play any of the other devices without using the surround sound system?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mshaw32* /forum/post/15423556
> 
> 
> I plan on getting either the 6100 or the 7100 very soon. One question I have is I plan on hooking up my comcast HD DVR box to the receive via component, and my 360, and PS3 via HDMI, and in the future probably a blue ray. If all these devices are connected to the receiver will I be able to watch cable, and play any of the other devices without using the surround sound system?



No. It needs to be on to pass the HDMI signal.


I hooked up our Comcast box via HDMI to TV direclty, and also via optical to the receiver. And the PS3 and DVD player via HDMI to the receiver. That way I can watch cable TV with TV speakers if I want, or turn on the receiver and get surround. The cable box outputs on both HDMI and optical at the same time... so you can actually get sound on both at once...


As to DVD or PS3, I always need to turn on the receiver, but then again, I would not use either without the receiver anyway.


----------



## mshaw32

oh I see, that kind of sucks. As far as the optical, what does that cable look like? I would want to do that at the very least.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mshaw32* /forum/post/15423811
> 
> 
> oh I see, that kind of sucks. As far as the optical, what does that cable look like? I would want to do that at the very least.













monoprice.com has them really cheap. Also HDMI cables and everything else you may want.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xMx Reaper xMx* /forum/post/15417022
> 
> 
> hey guys.
> 
> 
> seeing as how most of you either own the 6100/7100, i have a question for you guys.
> 
> 
> im looking into getting the 6100, but i am wondering whether or not purchasing the Onkyo 606 receiver, and the Polk RM6750 would be a better setup than the HTIB 6100.
> 
> 
> what do you guys think?
> 
> thanks for any opinions



I have the S7100r because didn't want to mess anymore with separates but after reading around i'm considering the Polk RM6750 as the next step ifever i plan to upgrade later on. I don't have any experience with it but i do believe that would be way better set-up than the speakers that came with the S7100/6100.


----------



## jdanza

Can someone help me with this ?


I have the following componets


1. Panny 800 U TV

2. Blue Ray player

3. HD Comcast cable box

4. Ht s 6100 receiver

ALL CONNECTED BY HDMI cables

I really dont want to turn on the receiver every time I watch TV. Sometimes I prefer to watch TV and use the tV's speakers ONLY.


Is there a way to do this and still get the high quaility sound and video??? I have plenty of HDMI cables.


Thanks in advance for your help with this

Jim


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdanza* /forum/post/15424374
> 
> 
> Can someone help me with this ?
> 
> 
> I have the following componets
> 
> 
> 1. Panny 800 U TV
> 
> 2. Blue Ray player
> 
> 3. HD Comcast cable box
> 
> 4. Ht s 6100 receiver
> 
> ALL CONNECTED BY HDMI cables
> 
> I really dont want to turn on the receiver every time I watch TV. Sometimes I prefer to watch TV and use the tV's speakers ONLY.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to do this and still get the high quaility sound and video??? I have plenty of HDMI cables.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help with this
> 
> Jim



JIm,

That is easy to do. Connect everything via HDMI to the receiver including the TV. Then use component cable from the Comcast (motorola) cable box to the TV's component input along with a set of analog (red/white) audio cables. Use your TV on the component input when you don't want to turn on the receiver. Put the TV input on HDMI, when you use the receiver. The cable box output will switch automatically to which ever TV input you select.

CycleJoe


----------



## WakeBadger

I've had the Onkyo S6100 since early October probably. I love it so far. I've noticed that when I switch channels on the TV, the speakers "pop" or "click" (it's a sound emitted from the speaker, rather than something coming from inside the speaker casing if that makes sense). It's more pronounced on digital or HD stations, but does happen on normal SD signals as well.


I'll switch the channel and the picture will come up almost instantly, but there's a 2-3 second delay until the sound comes in. When it does come in, the speakers emit the popping noise. There are no popping noises made while watching a program, only when the channel is changed. I've played DVDs and Xbox 360 wonderfully without any popping noises occurring at all. It only happens when switching channels on the TV. The cable is received through a standard cable jack. No set-top box is used.


TOSLINK is run from the TV to the receiver for sound. 360 connected via component to the receiver and toslink for sound. DVD player run to receiver via HDMI, then one HDMI from receiver to my TV.


Anyone experienced this issue or notice it? Any ideas on what it is? Everything works great unless I change channels. The 'pop' can be heard through all 7 speakers. Unfortunately, I won't be near the system until the 13th so I can't test anything. If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know!


----------



## bakerandshaker

cyclejoe,


Thats to funny, because thats exactly where I ended up setting mine (100 Hz). I was kind of vague in my earlier post. I believe DVE sweeps from 20Hz to 200 Hz for each speaker also. DVE has a real cool rattle test in the reference materials, to make sure everything is secured. From my experience, just go straight into the reference materials section from the menu, and you will find all kinds of cool stuff. Thanks again.


bakerandshaker


----------



## xMx Reaper xMx

So, for all of you 6100 owners, do any of you know roughly how much speaker wire came with your system when you bought it?


i know i should upgrade it, but i need to use it temporarily until i get some new speaker wire for the system one i get it.


----------



## mubandgeek

can anyone show how the Banana Plugs are hooking to the system??? want to see how it works.. thanks


----------



## grkm3

Guys I need some help,this reciever is driving me nuts.I had it working perfect and now it wont display any video from component>hdmi


Is there anything that will lock out comonent in to monitor hdmi out?When I hooked up the cable box it had a mess on the screen about my repeater,but I didnt get a chance to read it.


Only my hdmi sources give video out to my monitor hdmi out.


----------



## samsurd2

RTFM and find out if the receiver is even specified to convert analog video to digital (HDMI).


----------



## grkm3

it does it,I had it working.The manual dosnt say much,just to match your ins and out ect..For some reason it wont work now.


edit.I got it to work.I messed with it and moved the hdmi's around,the thing had a hdcp or whatever issue because when i hooked up the cable box it mentioned something about it on the screen.


either way everything is now working.


component dvd

component sat rec

hdmi ps3

hdmi comcast box


all outputing to monitor hdmi out going into an hd80 projector


I even tried regular video and it upscales it and passes it threw the hdmi monitor out


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *xMx Reaper xMx* /forum/post/15429589
> 
> 
> So, for all of you 6100 owners, do any of you know roughly how much speaker wire came with your system when you bought it?
> 
> 
> i know i should upgrade it, but i need to use it temporarily until i get some new speaker wire for the system one i get it.



xMx Reaper xMx,

30 ft each for the surround and surround back speakers. 10 ft. for the center and 11 ft. each for the left and right front speakers.

CycleJoe


----------



## xMx Reaper xMx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15434952
> 
> 
> xMx Reaper xMx,
> 
> 30 ft each for the surround and surround back speakers. 10 ft. for the center and 11 ft. each for the left and right front speakers.
> 
> CycleJoe



thank you very much cyclejoe.


and do you know by chance the gauge the wire is?

i know its pretty cheap and low grade.


i just would like to know.


----------



## Kenaf

Is it just me, or is the HT-S6100 sold out every online right now? Will it come back or are they being phased out?


----------



## jdubau55

If I had to guess it is around 22-26 gauge.


----------



## kardmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kenaf* /forum/post/15437997
> 
> 
> Is it just me, or is the HT-S6100 sold out every online right now? Will it come back or are they being phased out?



Good question......I have also noticed very few sites have the model you are looking for.

I am going to CES next week and will visit the Onkyo booth to see what they are doing. Will report back here when I fine out.


----------



## jbdawson

So whats the cheapest people are finding the s7100 shipped?


Amazon went back up to almost 800


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15439768
> 
> 
> So whats the cheapest people are finding the s7100 shipped?
> 
> 
> Amazon went back up to almost 800



Mine was the refurbed Thanksgiving deal a week after, got it for $467 shipped. I think others got it as low as $430. I thought the deal will be back Christmas time, didn't check or heard of any.


----------



## mshaw32

Why is it US Appliance is so cheap, won't offer extended warranties, and seems to be the only place in stock??? Why do you have to call for the price? So they can't be price matched?


----------



## mshaw32

I just found the 7100 for $599 Factory recondtioned, think it's a good deal? They also have the $6100 factory reconditioned. Either you can also get an extended warranty.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15373449
> 
> 
> I've got 2 questions one regarding the heat the amp gives off...my room is pretty small but I think I've got it spacey enough to where it would be suited alright with most of the speakers mounted:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.) Would you guys say (for the owners) the amp gets so hot to the point its like having on a huge plasma or equivalent to a small heater?? I had a 50" plasma and that thing in the summer, would get my room HOT really FAST. I hope thats not the case with the amp, Ive seen the fan for 50 bucks but im afraid that will just produce even more heat or blow hot air everywhere and make things even worse.



has anybody else got a take on this?


@mshaw32 - could you pm me or post in the thread where at? that doesnt sound to bad, although amazon had the s7100 as low as 619 brand new shipped


----------



## jdubau55

Just wait it out and check shoponkyo.com like everyday. I would say that in a few weeks they will have moe refurb unit up on the site from the Christmas season.


I got my 7100 for $430 shipped. It literally looks brand new. Couldn't tell the difference if I didn't know better.


----------



## WakeBadger




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15445300
> 
> 
> has anybody else got a take on this?
> 
> 
> @mshaw32 - could you pm me or post in the thread where at? that doesnt sound to bad, although amazon had the s7100 as low as 619 brand new shipped



I wouldn't say it's the equivalent of a plasma or small heater. It gets hot, yes. It's warm to the touch and a lot of warm air gets pushed out the vents on the top. I don't think it will heat up a small room. I have it set up in a room that's about 10 ft x 15 ft. While it's not the best climate controlled room (the windows are extremely old and do little to keep cold air out), I don't notice a difference having the receiver on for awhile.


If that's your only concern with purchasing the 6100, I'd go for it.


----------



## black96ws6




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mshaw32* /forum/post/15444418
> 
> 
> I just found the 7100 for $599 Factory recondtioned, think it's a good deal? They also have the $6100 factory reconditioned. Either you can also get an extended warranty.



You can get it at NewEgg brand new for $650 with free shipping, so it doesn't sound like that good of a deal.


Kind of a bummer because after Thanksgiving and through Christmas both the HT-S6100 and the HT-S7100 were going for lots cheaper than they are now.


I wish I would have known about them then but just realized I wanted one today. I'll just wait for them to go on sale somewhere...


----------



## mshaw32

Newegg is sold out of both the 6100, and the 7100. Right now the only place in stock is CC, and US Appliance. US is the cheapest, but they don't offer extended warranties which to me is a deal killer. I can't remember where I saw the refurbs I will check again and post when I can find it.


----------



## mshaw32

I just found it, accessories4less.com. They are now sold out of both the 6100, and the 7100.


6100 - $499 http://www.accessories4less.com/make...e-BLACK/1.html 



7100 - $599 - http://www.accessories4less.com/make...e-BLACK/1.html


----------



## mshaw32

I am on their site now and it says both the 6100 and the 7100 are on backorder. They have the 6100 for $650 and free shipping, and the 7100 for $630 plus shipping here is what's interesting, for the 7100 it says this. # Availability : Back-ordered

# Important Notice!

# This item is on backorder by vendor. Estimated delivery to B&H 7-14 business days.


I should call first. But this seems pretty reasonable. Also which system seems better? If this site is for real the 7100 is cheaper.


----------



## mshaw32

Here is a link to the warranty they offer it comes in two options

3 year -$54.99

5 year - $109.98
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/find/sagemaxTC.jsp


----------



## xMx Reaper xMx

mshaw, $650 for the 6100 is a pretty bad price IMO, us-appliance has it for much cheaper.


----------



## josheh

How viable is it to run the S6100 as a 5.1 system? I really don't have a need for 7.1 and I have nowhere to put the other 2 speakers. Also, what's the difference between the S5100 and the S6100?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *josheh* /forum/post/15456177
> 
> 
> How viable is it to run the S6100 as a 5.1 system? I really don't have a need for 7.1 and I have nowhere to put the other 2 speakers. Also, what's the difference between the S5100 and the S6100?



Huge difference. The 5100 doesn't process audio via the HDMI inputs. You would have to connect a seperate cable for audio. And since it doesn't process HDMI audio, you won't be able to play high definition audio from blu ray players. You'll have to be happy with standard dolby digital and DTS.


If you don't play to add a blu ray player in the future, then get the 5100.


----------



## zanderotto




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15392709
> 
> 
> zanderotto,
> 
> When the receiver shuts off, does it come right back on by itself? Do you have other input devices connected to the receiver that work OK? Can you play a movie, or a different game on the PS3 with no problem?
> 
> CycleJoe



It turns off and a little red light near the power button on the receiver starts to blink. I had figured out the initial problem with the ps3. I found a little piece of white paint fleck in the hdmi cable i had used to connect the two, when i cleaned it, the problem disappeared. However today, while watching tv the receiver turned off twice, doing exactly the same thing. Never had a problem in over 3 months until this started today. All other signals work fine.


----------



## sbm911

I'm trying to route a Sony S300 blu-ray through the 6100 via HDMI onto a Samsung PN series plasma but can't get the TV to recognize the Sony's signal and produce a picture (or get any sound via from the Onkyo). I can however get a picture from the Sony on the Samsung when I route the DVD's HDMI cable directly to it, by-passing the 6100.


The 6100 will pass an HD/HDMI picture from my Scientific America 8300 HD cable box to the Samsung via HDMI (as a side note, however, I've noticed that if the cable box is inadvertently turned off and then on again I need to turn the 6100 off and on again to get a picture (handshake needs to reset?)).


I double checked the 6100's DVD input 1's assignment assuring the input was set correctly for HDMI (and proved it was when I successfully routed the cable box's HDMI wire/signal through that input onto the TV). I tried switching the cable box and blu-ray out HDMI cables but no change.


Also tried using a non-blu ray disk in the Sony and it also was not recognized by the Samsung when routed through the 6100.


Anyone have an idea what the problem/fix is?


--Steve


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbm911* /forum/post/15459293
> 
> 
> I'm trying to route a Sony S300 blu-ray through the 6100 via HDMI onto a Samsung PN series plasma but can't get the TV to recognize the Sony's signal and produce a picture (or get any sound via from the Onkyo). I can however get a picture from the Sony on the Samsung when I route the DVD's HDMI cable directly to it, by-passing the 6100.
> 
> 
> The 6100 will pass an HD/HDMI picture from my Scientific America 8300 HD cable box to the Samsung via HDMI (as a side note, however, I've noticed that if the cable box is inadvertently turned off and then on again I need to turn the 6100 off and on again to get a picture (handshake needs to reset?)).
> 
> 
> I double checked the 6100's DVD input 1's assignment assuring the input was set correctly for HDMI (and proved it was when I successfully routed the cable box's HDMI wire/signal through that input onto the TV). I tried switching the cable box and blu-ray out HDMI cables but no change.
> 
> 
> Also tried using a non-blu ray disk in the Sony and it also was not recognized by the Samsung when routed through the 6100.
> 
> 
> Anyone have an idea what the problem/fix is?
> 
> 
> --Steve



Steve,

Are you by any chance using a DVI input on the TV? It sounds like a HDCP handshake issiue. Try setting the output on the Blu-Ray player to 480I, and see if you get a picture. If you do, it's a handshake issue.

CycleJoe


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zanderotto* /forum/post/15457083
> 
> 
> It turns off and a little red light near the power button on the receiver starts to blink. I had figured out the initial problem with the ps3. I found a little piece of white paint fleck in the hdmi cable i had used to connect the two, when i cleaned it, the problem disappeared. However today, while watching tv the receiver turned off twice, doing exactly the same thing. Never had a problem in over 3 months until this started today. All other signals work fine.





zanderotto,

I think the standby light blinking means that the receiver has gone into a protection mode. Possible causes can be low input voltage (110 AC), over heating, a shorted speaker, or shorted speaker wire. I would contact Onyko Support for assistance.

CycleJoe


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbm911* /forum/post/15459293
> 
> 
> I'm trying to route a Sony S300 blu-ray through the 6100 via HDMI onto a Samsung PN series plasma but can't get the TV to recognize the Sony's signal and produce a picture (or get any sound via from the Onkyo). I can however get a picture from the Sony on the Samsung when I route the DVD's HDMI cable directly to it, by-passing the 6100...--Steve



Hi Steve,


I wasn't sure from your description of the things you tried if you have both the Scientific Atlanta and the Blu-ray both going to the 6100 when you were trying to get a picture/sound from your display. I don't remember having this problem specifically, but I run my Scientific Atlanta box directly to the TV and run my Blu-ray (S350) through the 6100. Anyway, if both the cable box and Blu-ray are going to the 6100, perhaps try taking the cable box out of the equation and see what happens.


If your HDMI output resolution on the 6100 is set to auto, maybe change it to through (or vice versa). Also, since you have two Samsung components tied together, initially set the Power Control for for all components to Off to be sure it's not interfering.


Just some thoughts. Don't know if they'll help...


Greg


----------



## vascubaguy

I'm in the market for a new home theater... I've been using the same old cheap HTIB systems (Sony & Philips) for the last 10+ years... I've upgraded the TV and moved to Blu-Ray, so the home theater is the next step. For me, I think the S6100 is the way to go, but I'm hesitating a little...


From what I'm reading, folks have gotten the systems cheaper... right now the cheapest I've seen is refurb for $499, which I'm guessing with shipping and extended warranty would be around 550ish... (and they are currently not in-stock)...


Or, US-Appliance has them in-stock for $529 + 9 shipping and since they are new system, they come with the 2 year warranty and if I wanted, I could go to shoponkyo.com to by an additional 2 year extended warranty for around $40....


Opinions... should I go ahead and jump at the $538 shipped for the 6100? or hold out for a sale... it seems like everyone has jacked up the sales prices... the first post on this thread had them listed at SRP $699 and now SRP is $799?


----------



## Kenaf

I'm basically waiting for it to come back in stock at Newegg or Amazon. I mean heck, they completely removed the listing at Amazon.. I have no idea why Onkyo would discontinue this model, but I'm starting to wonder.. when was the S6100 released to begin with?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vascubaguy* /forum/post/15461868
> 
> 
> I'm in the market for a new home theater... I've been using the same old cheap HTIB systems (Sony & Philips) for the last 10+ years... I've upgraded the TV and moved to Blu-Ray, so the home theater is the next step. For me, I think the S6100 is the way to go, but I'm hesitating a little...
> 
> 
> From what I'm reading, folks have gotten the systems cheaper... right now the cheapest I've seen is refurb for $499, which I'm guessing with shipping and extended warranty would be around 550ish... (and they are currently not in-stock)...
> 
> 
> Or, US-Appliance has them in-stock for $529 + 39 shipping and since they are new system, they come with the 2 year warranty and if I wanted, I could go to shoponkyo.com to by an additional 2 year extended warranty for around $40....
> 
> 
> Opinions... should I go ahead and jump at the $568 shipped for the 6100? or hold out for a sale... it seems like everyone has jacked up the sales prices... the first post on this thread had them listed at SRP $699 and now SRP is $799?



If you are not in a hurry, wait. These tend to rotate in sales every month or two. Plus you will see a large influx of refurb units in about February when holiday shoppers will have had a chance to return theirs.


It was available for as low as 430 shipped for the 6100. Also watch for the 7100, because a price difference of 10-30 dollars may justify it as a better purchase.


Kenaf, it only came out in the fall, but Amazon does this sometimes with out of stock back ordered items.


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kenaf* /forum/post/15462090
> 
> 
> I'm basically waiting for it to come back in stock at Newegg or Amazon. I mean heck, they completely removed the listing at Amazon.. I have no idea why Onkyo would discontinue this model, but I'm starting to wonder.. when was the S6100 released to begin with?



I saw today they have 2 in-stock at Amazon.com for $599.99 (free shipping) plus tax.


----------



## jbdawson

Does anybody know if the Onkyo 6100 ipod dock and remote work with the iPhone?


If someones tested it and could report back it works, it would be appreciated.


----------



## jdubau55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15462671
> 
> 
> Does anybody know if the Onkyo 6100 ipod dock and remote work with the iPhone?
> 
> 
> If someones tested it and could report back it works, it would be appreciated.



The DS-A2X which is the video capable dock says it supports iPhone, but for audio only. My guess is the dock that comes with the 6100, since it is an audio only dock, will support the iPhone for audio only too.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdubau55* /forum/post/15462814
> 
> 
> The DS-A2X which is the video capable dock says it supports iPhone, but for audio only. My guess is the dock that comes with the 6100, since it is an audio only dock, will support the iPhone for audio only too.



Thats good to know, the main thing I'm wondering though is can we control it through the remote? If someones successfully controlled their iphone/ipod touch with these onkyo docks please let me know


----------



## sbm911




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerianne* /forum/post/15461453
> 
> 
> Hi Steve,
> 
> 
> I wasn't sure from your description of the things you tried if you have both the Scientific Atlanta and the Blu-ray both going to the 6100 when you were trying to get a picture/sound from your display. I don't remember having this problem specifically, but I run my Scientific Atlanta box directly to the TV and run my Blu-ray (S350) through the 6100. Anyway, if both the cable box and Blu-ray are going to the 6100, perhaps try taking the cable box out of the equation and see what happens.
> 
> 
> If your HDMI output resolution on the 6100 is set to auto, maybe change it to through (or vice versa). Also, since you have two Samsung components tied together, initially set the Power Control for for all components to Off to be sure it's not interfering.
> 
> 
> Just some thoughts. Don't know if they'll help...
> 
> 
> Greg



CycleJoe1: TV is HDMI so not a HDMI/DVI issue.


Note that I'm having the same issue even when I use a non blu-ray disk via the 6100 but unless (?) the 6100 is upscaling this 480i to 1080P not sure why HDCP would be an issue for an non blu-ray disk.


Greg: I am trying to get both the cable box and the blu-ray to go through the 6100 (for switching /remote control ease).


I'll try and change the receiver setting to "through" as recommended as I think it is on Auto now (I assume this is via the Input menu screen?) and will confirm the Auto power setting on the TV is off (note the cable box is not a Samsung it is a Scientific America).


I'm also going to try a different HDMI cable from the Sony to the 6100 thinking that while the cable did work between the Cable box and the 6100, perhaps (??) the Sony blu-ray is more sensitive to cable type then the 1080i cable box is (??).


If the above fail, I'm going to borrow another friend's blu-ray and see if that one will work with the same set up confirming it to be a Sony 300 unique problem.



Will do above over next weekend and let you know. If either of you have any additonal thoughts/theories, let me know.


Thanks for your help guys,


Steve


----------



## vascubaguy

I ended up ordering the 6100 from US-Appliance today, although there must have been quite a few sales of this system today because when I called this morning they had plenty, but now they are sold out (but shipments expected to arrive in the next few days). I got it for $538 shipped (529 + 9 fuel surcharge and free shipping promo that ends today). They also have a 30 day 110% price guarantee so if I see a price drop... they'll beat it by 10%.


I figure since refurbs are going for $499, 538 for brand new is a pretty good deal.


Now I just need to order new wire... plugs and run them....


Any recommendations on deals for wires, plugs, etc... (I'm gonna be searching the forums for this info too).

Thanks!


----------



## andydumi

monoprice.com


your search is over.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sbm911* /forum/post/15465920
> 
> 
> CycleJoe1: TV is HDMI so not a HDMI/DVI issue.
> 
> 
> Note that I'm having the same issue even when I use a non blu-ray disk via the 6100 but unless (?) the 6100 is upscaling this 480i to 1080P not sure why HDCP would be an issue for an non blu-ray disk.
> 
> 
> Greg: I am trying to get both the cable box and the blu-ray to go through the 6100 (for switching /remote control ease).
> 
> 
> I'll try and change the receiver setting to "through" as recommended as I think it is on Auto now (I assume this is via the Input menu screen?) and will confirm the Auto power setting on the TV is off (note the cable box is not a Samsung it is a Scientific America).
> 
> 
> I'm also going to try a different HDMI cable from the Sony to the 6100 thinking that while the cable did work between the Cable box and the 6100, perhaps (??) the Sony blu-ray is more sensitive to cable type then the 1080i cable box is (??).
> 
> 
> If the above fail, I'm going to borrow another friend's blu-ray and see if that one will work with the same set up confirming it to be a Sony 300 unique problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do above over next weekend and let you know. If either of you have any additonal thoughts/theories, let me know.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help guys,
> 
> 
> Steve



Steve,

The s6100's receiver does not upscale anything that comes in on a HDMI input regardless of what the 'HDMI Output' is set to. This setting only has to do with analog input signals. See the chart on page 98 of the receiver's manual.

A better test of whether it is an HDCP handshake issue would be to try playing a homemade DVD in the Blu-Ray player. The player will not look for a handshake with a homemade DVD.

CycleJoe


----------



## zanderotto

I only found that it was occurring with DD sources on hd programming. i had no problems with bluray or cds or wii thus far. Another wierd thing was that it seemed to be sensitive to certain broadcast signals. For example, if i turned on fox, it would turn off right away, but other channels it was fine. Because of weird aspects such as this i wondered if the optical input was messed up, and i found it was a bit loose so i plugged it into the other optical slot and reassigned the digital input and it has been fine since. I will experiment a bit more before determining what to tell them when i call.






> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15461193
> 
> 
> zanderotto,
> 
> I think the standby light blinking means that the receiver has gone into a protection mode. Possible causes can be low input voltage (110 AC), over heating, a shorted speaker, or shorted speaker wire. I would contact Onyko Support for assistance.
> 
> CycleJoe


----------



## jdubau55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15467298
> 
> 
> monoprice.com
> 
> 
> your search is over.



Ageed. I just placed an order today. 5 HDMI cables, 2 digital coax, 1 optical, a SVGA cable, and a few more. I had 12 total cables and it was $35. I got the 2 day shipping since it was shipping from CA so that bumped the total order to $60. Freaking great deal.


----------



## ont1c

Alright, so I purchased the mounts from monoprice (the plastic ones posted in this thread), and went to mount them but none of the supplied screws seem to work well. I was using the second largest ones, but after screwing them in once, they were useless after that. Then the largest ones do not go in all the way, but seem to have a stronger "catch."


What screws did anyone else use to mount all of these speakers?


----------



## JBjunior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vascubaguy* /forum/post/15467205
> 
> 
> I ended up ordering the 6100 from US-Appliance today, although there must have been quite a few sales of this system today because when I called this morning they had plenty, but now they are sold out (but shipments expected to arrive in the next few days). I got it for $538 shipped (529 + 9 fuel surcharge and free shipping promo that ends today). They also have a 30 day 110% price guarantee so if I see a price drop... they'll beat it by 10%.
> 
> 
> I figure since refurbs are going for $499, 538 for brand new is a pretty good deal.
> 
> 
> Now I just need to order new wire... plugs and run them....
> 
> 
> Any recommendations on deals for wires, plugs, etc... (I'm gonna be searching the forums for this info too).
> 
> Thanks!



I called today and was told that they had been sold out since around Christmas and it would be around two weeks before they got any in. Who knows.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBjunior* /forum/post/15470764
> 
> 
> I called today and was told that they had been sold out since around Christmas and it would be around two weeks before they got any in. Who knows.



I talked to onkyo and they said Us Appliance is not a authorized dealer so they offer no warranty at all. I would have waited on that, who knows it may even be refurbed given the cheap price.


----------



## JBjunior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15471114
> 
> 
> I talked to onkyo and they said Us Appliance is not a authorized dealer so they offer no warranty at all. I would have waited on that, who knows it may even be refurbed given the cheap price.



That is a possibility. I checked the address for US Appliance and it doesn't match up to an authorized dealer from Onkyo's website. They have plenty of happy customers though, I wonder if anyone has had issues?


----------



## cp316

I just bought one from them as well for 538. I asked if it was a refurb model and they said no it was not. I guess I need to wait and see but thought it was a good price. Newegg has them in again for 699.


----------



## jdubau55

If you look at the box you can tell. In the lower right of the picture should be the model #.


The refurb units should have a model # ending in (B)


My refurbs model # was HT-S7100 (B) or something like that. The invoice also showed up as the same thing.


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JBjunior* /forum/post/15471145
> 
> 
> That is a possibility. I checked the address for US Appliance and it doesn't match up to an authorized dealer from Onkyo's website. They have plenty of happy customers though, I wonder if anyone has had issues?



That was a concern of mine, but I asked and they said they are an authorized seller because they are a division of ABC Warehouse (which is on the list at Onkyo.com). I also asked if they were refurbs and they assured me they were brand new.


At the bottom of the website it states:


"US Appliance is a division of ABC Warehouse and an authorized Onkyo dealer."


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zanderotto* /forum/post/15468667
> 
> 
> I only found that it was occurring with DD sources on hd programming. i had no problems with bluray or cds or wii thus far. Another wierd thing was that it seemed to be sensitive to certain broadcast signals. For example, if i turned on fox, it would turn off right away, but other channels it was fine. Because of weird aspects such as this i wondered if the optical input was messed up, and i found it was a bit loose so i plugged it into the other optical slot and reassigned the digital input and it has been fine since. I will experiment a bit more before determining what to tell them when i call.



zanderotto,

Wow, that really is a strange problem, but it sounds as if you're zeroing in on it.

CycleJoe


----------



## Kenaf

Good grief this set is selling out fast. My Newegg auto-notify informed me that it was in stock last night, and its already gone again. And, the price went up. Will it ever settle down!?


----------



## Facilman

Make sure you keep your eyes on the S7100 prices also. I recently got the 7100 at a cheaper price than the 6100 was selling. I was glad to get the speaker stands and the true 606 receiver that are part of the 7100 package, and especially at a better price than the 6100. Prices were fluctuating all over the place at the time so I don't know if that will happen again, but folks interested in the 6100 should at least keep their eyes on the 7100 also.


----------



## kahoots




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Facilman* /forum/post/15475806
> 
> 
> Make sure you keep your eyes on the S7100 prices also. I recently got the 7100 at a cheaper price than the 6100 was selling. I was glad to get the speaker stands and the true 606 receiver that are part of the 7100 package, and especially at a better price than the 6100. Prices were fluctuating all over the place at the time so I don't know if that will happen again, but folks interested in the 6100 should at least keep their eyes on the 7100 also.



how much did you pay for the 7100?


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vascubaguy* /forum/post/15472057
> 
> 
> That was a concern of mine, but I asked and they said they are an authorized seller because they are a division of ABC Warehouse (which is on the list at Onkyo.com). I also asked if they were refurbs and they assured me they were brand new.
> 
> 
> At the bottom of the website it states:
> 
> 
> "US Appliance is a division of ABC Warehouse and an authorized Onkyo dealer."



Where does it say this i cant find it?


And I'm not saying you're lying, but us appliance can be pulling something as im sure they want to sell. What you should have did was double checked with Onkyo because they said they offer no warranty when I talked to them (and thats who you would have to go through). I'm actually going to call and double check myself though as you said they are authorized and that seems a good deal....I'll report back


----------



## Facilman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kahoots* /forum/post/15475839
> 
> 
> how much did you pay for the 7100?



Check your PM, but the point is moot since the price isn't that low anymore. My point was that folks who are tracking the price on the 6100 should also track the 7100 in case another deal like that comes along.


----------



## dvdking87

Hey everyone just picked up the 6100 and I really love it. I bought it at Circuit city. Literally all 10 circuit cities within 80 miles were sold out of these except for one store who only had 3 left. I grabbed one and then I called the store later that night just for kicks to see if any were left, there weren't. Even the website was out. However I checked the website today and they are back in stock on the website, not stores. Although it's not cheap, it's 700 but at least it's new and in stock so good luck to people looking for one.


----------



## RevToTheRedline

What do you S6100 owners think of the subwoofer? Does it sound like a 290w 10" sub should?


----------



## mshaw32




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Facilman* /forum/post/15475806
> 
> 
> Make sure you keep your eyes on the S7100 prices also. I recently got the 7100 at a cheaper price than the 6100 was selling. I was glad to get the speaker stands and the true 606 receiver that are part of the 7100 package, and especially at a better price than the 6100. Prices were fluctuating all over the place at the time so I don't know if that will happen again, but folks interested in the 6100 should at least keep their eyes on the 7100 also.



I am also thinking of going with the 7100 but I just can't seem to find it in general. Where did you find it cheaper????


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15476171
> 
> 
> Where does it say this i cant find it?
> 
> 
> And I'm not saying you're lying, but us appliance can be pulling something as im sure they want to sell. What you should have did was double checked with Onkyo because they said they offer no warranty when I talked to them (and thats who you would have to go through). I'm actually going to call and double check myself though as you said they are authorized and that seems a good deal....I'll report back



I read that at http://www.us-appliance.com/hts6100.html 

Scroll to the bottom of the page and it's right after the dimensions.


Also on the customer service menu, it shows Hawthorne Appliance (with web address to abcwarehouse.com which US-Appliance lists as it's location to shop for local customers.


I should say I'm only going off what is listed online. I have not verified it with Onkyo, but will do so tomorrow. I am also going to e-mail US-Appliance to get in writing the verification that they are an authorized dealer.


----------



## jdubau55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RevToTheRedline* /forum/post/15478593
> 
> 
> What do you S6100 owners think of the subwoofer? Does it sound like a 290w 10" sub should?



The little bit of time that I have used the system the sub def sounded pretty good even at low volume levels and with the bass turned low on the sub. Bass was tight as easily recognized. This is all on a system that only had the front right, left and center hooked up quickly and no calibration ran on it.


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RevToTheRedline* /forum/post/15478593
> 
> 
> What do you S6100 owners think of the subwoofer? Does it sound like a 290w 10" sub should?



Not sure if you mean it's not producing enough LFE or not. Have you run the Audyssey set up? Also, be sure to check the volume control on the back of the subwoofer (I had to keep mine only about half way or it was too much bass), and check the power.


This is actually my first powered subwoofer and it really is great! After the Audyssey calibration, I manually turned it down a couple of notches because it was vibrating me off the couch!


----------



## jjmax68

Just bought a clearanced out Onkyo Ht-s6100 from Vanns.($539)

It appeared to be the only one they had, because when I went back to

review the description on it, it was gone.


Item description stated it was a returned item, in good condition, and checked out by a authorized tech. just the box

was banged up. Just curious to know if anyone has bought anything from

this place. I have never heard of Vanns before today, and I am little nervous about making such a big purchase online.


----------



## redhand




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xelfer301* /forum/post/15316340
> 
> 
> Hi guys, i have a question hopefully u guys can give me a opinon on, right now im thinking of buying the 6100 for 869.00 CDN tax and shipping included. So Is this is a fair price or should i wait for it to be cheaper or should i get the 7100 when it gets cheaper because right now 7100 is around 969.00 CDN plus tax.
> 
> 
> please help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im so angry that there is very little stores and online places in Canada to buy the Onkyo where im located at Vancouver B.C



Hi there!Picked one up today from HDTV in Scarborough for $621.00 cad tax incl.


----------



## Charlienesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdubau55* /forum/post/15472029
> 
> 
> If you look at the box you can tell. In the lower right of the picture should be the model #.
> 
> 
> The refurb units should have a model # ending in (B)
> 
> 
> My refurbs model # was HT-S7100 (B) or something like that. The invoice also showed up as the same thing.



Us Appliances said that that B means its black. Not silver.


----------



## offroadr12

I have looked all over online and have not found any in stock. Except Circuit City and I am not paying their price.


----------



## badbits

I would first like to thank everyone for the excellent posts...i have finally decided to purchase the 6100. Before the big purchase I do have a question, I have noticed several posts about mounting brackets but have not seen any on homes which have been "pre-wired". What type of bracket should I use (keep in mind it needs to be compatible w/ the speaker wall plate) and should I use the pre-installed cables or try and replace them?


----------



## HD V and HD A

I just recently purchased the ONKYO HT-S6100. I just hooked it up today and watch Wall E on Blu-ray... AMAZING!!!


Anyways to the real issue at hand here...


I own an Xbox 360 and it doesn't have HDMI (wish it did), so I am using Component video cables and the RED/WHITE audio cables into the receiver.


I have my HDMI set to AUTO if this help for diagnosing my problem.


I have hooked the 360 to the CBL/SAT and changed the INPUT to IN 1 and IN 2 with no luck of getting any video on the screen.


I have hooked the 360 to the DVD and changed the INPUT to IN 1 and IN 2. I get audio because the audio cables are hooked up to the DVD RED/WHITE inputs, but I am still not getting video.


Oh and for both I have left the INPUT selector at ....


I have read through a thread on here, but didn't find my answer. What is going on here and how can I solve my issue.


And if this is the wrong part of the forum for this, please move it to the proper part of the forum.


Thank you


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *offroadr12* /forum/post/15481065
> 
> 
> I have looked all over online and have not found any in stock. Except Circuit City and I am not paying their price.



These items seem to be hot right now... perhaps Onkyo cut back production due to the economy... who knows. Anyway, I check around and see items available on different sites and a few hours later, they are gone.


As of right now, they have them on Amazon for 599.99.


----------



## offroadr12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vascubaguy* /forum/post/15483285
> 
> 
> These items seem to be hot right now... perhaps Onkyo cut back production due to the economy... who knows. Anyway, I check around and see items available on different sites and a few hours later, they are gone.
> 
> 
> As of right now, they have them on Amazon for 599.99.



I looked on Amazon and only seen the 7100


----------



## aznbladez

just bought the 6100. What should I get ? Banana plugs and better wires ?


----------



## HD V and HD A




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aznbladez* /forum/post/15485846
> 
> 
> just bought the 6100. What should I get ? Banana plugs and better wires ?



I got banana plugs and 16 gauge wire from Monoprice.com


It was a good investment, but my 6100 doesn't want to work so I have to take it back. The Component video will not show up at all. I even called ONKYO and they tried to help and then suggested I take it back for another.


FYI it says it comes with an HDMI cable, that is wrong. I found that out yesterday when I set mine up. I called and was told it was a misprint and that they will send one out, but need you to fax them a copy of the receipt.


----------



## jdubau55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlienesh* /forum/post/15480641
> 
> 
> Us Appliances said that that B means its black. Not silver.



I must have got this mixed up with the order #.


"Orders for reconditioned items may include a "B" at the end of the order number when processed."


^^^Out of the email sent to me from Onkyo about my order.


I didn't even know they made the 6100/7100 in silver.


----------



## aznbladez

16 guage is best for this system ? or should i get a higher/lower one


----------



## jdubau55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD V and HD A* /forum/post/15483256
> 
> 
> I just recently purchased the ONKYO HT-S6100. I just hooked it up today and watch Wall E on Blu-ray... AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> Anyways to the real issue at hand here...
> 
> 
> I own an Xbox 360 and it doesn't have HDMI (wish it did), so I am using Component video cables and the RED/WHITE audio cables into the receiver.
> 
> 
> I have my HDMI set to AUTO if this help for diagnosing my problem.
> 
> 
> I have hooked the 360 to the CBL/SAT and changed the INPUT to IN 1 and IN 2 with no luck of getting any video on the screen.
> 
> 
> I have hooked the 360 to the DVD and changed the INPUT to IN 1 and IN 2. I get audio because the audio cables are hooked up to the DVD RED/WHITE inputs, but I am still not getting video.
> 
> 
> Oh and for both I have left the INPUT selector at ....
> 
> 
> I have read through a thread on here, but didn't find my answer. What is going on here and how can I solve my issue.
> 
> 
> And if this is the wrong part of the forum for this, please move it to the proper part of the forum.
> 
> 
> Thank you




I just have to ask this....why do you have the audio running over RCA in stereo??


You should be running optical out in order to get digital surround sound.


----------



## jdubau55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aznbladez* /forum/post/15486059
> 
> 
> 16 guage is best for this system ? or should i get a higher/lower one



How long are your runs going to be?? I am no audiophile but I doubt you'll notice a difference in sound from 16 to 14/12 gauge.


----------



## HD V and HD A




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdubau55* /forum/post/15486067
> 
> 
> I just have to ask this....why do you have the audio running over RCA in stereo??
> 
> 
> You should be running optical out in order to get digital surround sound.



Maybe because my Xbox 360 doesn't have an Optical Out on it. So how am I suppose to hook it up to the Optical IN on my receiver if I don't have an Optical Out on the Xbox 360? Please tell me.


----------



## HD V and HD A




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aznbladez* /forum/post/15486059
> 
> 
> 16 guage is best for this system ? or should i get a higher/lower one



The system comes with 22 gauge wire. I went with 16.


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD V and HD A* /forum/post/15486205
> 
> 
> Maybe because my Xbox 360 doesn't have an Optical Out on it. So how am I suppose to hook it up to the Optical IN on my receiver if I don't have an Optical Out on the Xbox 360? Please tell me.



um... its part of the component cable, or the one that comes with the HDMI cable (just audio connectors)... so I would say that you are supposed to buy the right cable









http://www.buy.com/retail/product.as...21&dcaid=17902 
http://www.buy.com/retail/product.as...36&dcaid=17902


----------



## jdubau55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD V and HD A* /forum/post/15486205
> 
> 
> Maybe because my Xbox 360 doesn't have an Optical Out on it. So how am I suppose to hook it up to the Optical IN on my receiver if I don't have an Optical Out on the Xbox 360? Please tell me.



I was unaware that you could get a component cable that didn't have the optical output built into it. Mind telling us what cable you have?


Like Ted, I thought the optical port was built into the 360 connector. You need a seperate toslink cable to use it as it isnt built right into the cable.


----------



## HD V and HD A




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted the Penguin* /forum/post/15486239
> 
> 
> um... its part of the component cable, or the one that comes with the HDMI cable (just audio connectors)... so I would say that you are supposed to buy the right cable



1. It isn't part of the cabling system


I have Component (Red,Green,Blue) & Composite (Red,White,Yellow). That is all.


2. There is no Optical cable included in that aray of cables listed above.


3. There is no Optical Cable out or in on my Xbox 360 to plug in an Optical cable.


4. There is no HDMI on my Xbox 360. Otherwise I wouldn't be having this conversation with you all.


----------



## HD V and HD A




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdubau55* /forum/post/15486273
> 
> 
> I was unaware that you could get a component cable that didn't have the optical output built into it. Mind telling us what cable you have?



Read above post.


My Xbox 360 is an older system and was bought right before the HDMI versions were released.


----------



## jdubau55












See the above image. The component cable is supposed to have the optical port right next to the cord exit on the plug.


----------



## HD V and HD A

Ok guys I made a mistake. It is part of the cabling system. However it is on the part that connects into the Xbox 360.


The Optical Out is on a side that I never looked at before. Yeah that's right never looked at basically the front of it to see if there was anything there. My mistake and I admit to it.


Now that, that is solved. I am still having issues with not getting the video to go through the Component inputs on my receiver and output the HDMI out on my receiver to my HDTV.


ONKYO told me to take it back and exchange for another. Which I am doing tomorrow.


----------



## HD V and HD A




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdubau55* /forum/post/15486396
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the above image. The component cable is supposed to have the optical port right next to the cord exit on the plug.



Yup I just found that a few seconds ago and like I said in my post above I truly never looked at that part of the cable to see if anything was there. Strange I know.


----------



## jdubau55

Thats how I would run your audio....


I haven't hooked any sources into my 7100 yet to see how the whole upconvert\\output HDMI works. Kinda need a TV for that if Amazon would get their act together....


----------



## HD V and HD A




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdubau55* /forum/post/15486602
> 
> 
> Thats how I would run your audio....
> 
> 
> I haven't hooked any sources into my 7100 yet to see how the whole upconvert\\output HDMI works. Kinda need a TV for that if Amazon would get their act together....



That is how I will be doing the audio now, but I still need to know what the heck is going on with the video not working.


ONKYO said it was probably a bad Component board.


----------



## jdubau55

Then they probably know best.


Why not just run the 360 right into the TV? 360 can output 1080i over component. However it still might be a good idea to return\\service your receiver. If you bought it at a retail store see if you can't just swap out the receiver for a good one. All they will do is mark the whole thing defective.


I used to do this at Target for items that were big with multiple pcs. Give the customer the pc they needed and then defect out the one we took off the floor. Easiest way.


----------



## isdsms

Vanns is a top merchant. Purchased my HT 6100 and they price matched B&H, who were out of stock at the time. They are an authorized dealer.


----------



## aznbladez

another question...


this system has push terminals for the speakers and it wont accept the banana plugs correct ? so im guessing I only need to buy 7 pairs for the receiver end


----------



## Facilman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aznbladez* /forum/post/15487505
> 
> 
> another question...
> 
> 
> this system has push terminals for the speakers and it wont accept the banana plugs correct ? so im guessing I only need to buy 7 pairs for the receiver end



Correct.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HD V and HD A* /forum/post/15483256
> 
> 
> I just recently purchased the ONKYO HT-S6100. I just hooked it up today and watch Wall E on Blu-ray... AMAZING!!!
> 
> 
> Anyways to the real issue at hand here...
> 
> 
> I own an Xbox 360 and it doesn't have HDMI (wish it did), so I am using Component video cables and the RED/WHITE audio cables into the receiver.
> 
> 
> I have my HDMI set to AUTO if this help for diagnosing my problem.
> 
> 
> I have hooked the 360 to the CBL/SAT and changed the INPUT to IN 1 and IN 2 with no luck of getting any video on the screen.
> 
> 
> I have hooked the 360 to the DVD and changed the INPUT to IN 1 and IN 2. I get audio because the audio cables are hooked up to the DVD RED/WHITE inputs, but I am still not getting video.
> 
> 
> Oh and for both I have left the INPUT selector at ....
> 
> 
> I have read through a thread on here, but didn't find my answer. What is going on here and how can I solve my issue.
> 
> 
> And if this is the wrong part of the forum for this, please move it to the proper part of the forum.
> 
> 
> Thank you



HD V and HD A,


Set it up so that you are getting audio out and then turn off all HDMI input devices and see if the video appears. I don't understand what you mean when you say, "Oh, and for both, I left the input selector at ..."?

CycleJoe


----------



## GunDom

Oh gosh! There is a lot to read! Anyway, gonna try to get the easy way out on this. I saw the post regarding the Harmony One, I think posted back in September. Since we are now in '09, and it's been a few months since this is out, is there still a Harmony One issue? Also, I have a Whalen TV stand with a mounting rack. I read all the issues on how hot this receiver gets. I'm assuming that there will probably be about 1 inch (more or less) gap on the top. However, the TV stand is open all the way around. Will that still be an issue? Or is it best to buy a cooling fan for this puppy? Reason why I'm asking is because originally I was going to get the Denon AVR-789, but my brother in-law is having issues with his old Onkyo receiver and Infinity Sub. I was going to hand down my Sony receiver and give him my Take 5 satellites then get this instead. $699 beats the Denon receiver at $599 without the 7.1 speakers.


----------



## vascubaguy

Just an update on the US-Appliance being an authorized Onkyo dealer.


I called Onkyo today and the rep I spoke with said that US-Appliance was not in their system as an authorized dealer. I told her they were affiliated with ABC Warehouse (they are owned by the same parent company). She proceeded to tell me that she wasn't sure how that would work and suggested that I contact ABC Warehouse. So, I contacted ABC Warehouse and they confirmed that they and US-Appliance are owned by the same company.


I also called US-Appliance back and they assured me they are an authorized reseller. He said he was going to contact their Onkyo rep to find out why they are not listed on the website. Their other 2 affiliates are listed, Hawthorne and ABC Warehouse...


Anyway, that's what I found out today.


Oh, and I went by Circuit City today and took a look at the floor model... wow, those are some HUGE speakers, especially the sub... its about twice the size of the other 2 I have. Fortunately the size of the speakers isn't a huge issue for me, but if you have limited space... make sure and measure!


----------



## jdubau55

Yes the sub is pretty massive which is a good thing.


----------



## mshaw32

I just checked accessories4less which is an authorized reseller on the onkyo site. They have the refurbed 7100 for $599, and it is in stock. I just called Onkyo and asked them if they have any in stock, and they said they will be in next week and there price brand new is $849, I asked about refurbs and I was told they sell for $499, but did not know when they would be available. I am thinking of just getting a refurb and saving hundreds of dollars. I really want the 7100 and probable would not be able to get it at full price. At least not from an authorized reseller....


----------



## jdubau55

Refurb is the way to go. Even if they don't have a special on it. Club Onkyo members (free) get a discounted price usually ($489 compared to $499) and then first time buyers get 10 Club points ($10 off) So you can get it for $479 with free shipping. It is quite possibly the best deal out there by at least $100 and usually more.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mshaw32* /forum/post/15496326
> 
> 
> I just checked accessories4less which is an authorized reseller on the onkyo site. They have the refurbed 7100 for $599, and it is in stock. I just called Onkyo and asked them if they have any in stock, and they said they will be in next week and there price brand new is $849, I asked about refurbs and I was told they sell for $499, but did not know when they would be available. I am thinking of just getting a refurb and saving hundreds of dollars. I really want the 7100 and probable would not be able to get it at full price. At least not from an authorized reseller....



That's what i did, returned the S6100 ($699 + tax) and got S7100r for $467 (shipped) last Thanksgiving sale. Not bad saving a couple of hundreds of dollars and the packaging is new.


----------



## kahoots

Sorry dont want to pull too far from the thread but will the s7100 be better than the pioneer 1018 receiver and polk rm6750 speakers?


I paid $40 more for them than the refurb onkyo s7100.


thanks!


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kahoots* /forum/post/15496909
> 
> 
> Sorry dont want to pull too far from the thread but will the s7100 be better than the pioneer 1018 receiver and polk rm6750 speakers?
> 
> 
> I paid $40 more for them than the refurb onkyo s7100.
> 
> 
> thanks!



I think you did better. Don't have first hand experience but the polk speakers alone will give you better sound than the ones that came with the S7100.


----------



## Dolby MP

I am not any kind of audio expert. Any reason to get one over the other? (the ~$100 difference is not a factor)


I like the looks of the AS720 and I believe it will do everything that I need, I'm just worried about connectivity and problems (like hissing or cutouts) and ease of use.


Here is my setup:


Motorola HD DVR 6400 series (from Verizon Fios)

Samsung LN46A650 LCD

Samsung BD-P2550 Blu-Ray Player

Xbox (old version)


Xbox 360 Elite possibly in the future


The room (20x12) is divided from the kitchen by a half-wall so it's not like I have a real enclosed area. Would like to play FM occasionally or hook up my iPhone.


TIA,


DMP


----------



## patel82

I'm trying to understand the best possible gauge size (HDMI cables) for my HT set up. I think the most I will need is 6ft in length. Can anyone help me understand whether I should go with 24, 28 or something else as far as gauge is concerned?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Here is my setup:
> 
> 
> Motorola HD DVR 6400 series (from Verizon Fios)
> 
> Samsung LN46A650 LCD
> 
> Samsung BD-P2550 Blu-Ray Player
> 
> Xbox (old version)
> 
> 
> Xbox 360 Elite possibly in the future
> 
> 
> The room (20x12) is divided from the kitchen by a half-wall so it's not like I have a real enclosed area. Would like to play FM occasionally or hook up my iPhone.
> 
> 
> TIA,
> 
> 
> DMP



What kind of connections does the old Xbox have. The Samsung A720 doesn't have any component or s-video inputs.


----------



## Dolby MP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/15500581
> 
> 
> What kind of connections does the old Xbox have. The Samsung A720 doesn't have any component or s-video inputs.




***CORRECTION***


Component


----------



## Sujay

Anyone else having trouble dimming the iPod dock light while it's connected. It's always glowing blue while the receiver is on. The manual says the dimmer option should work for both the receiver and the dock light but the dock light stays unchanged for me. I've tried it many times under several modes and it's getting frustrating. I'd rather not have to replug the cable each time I want to use it just so it wont shine that bright light onto the screen whenever I want to watch a movie.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sujay* /forum/post/15502356
> 
> 
> Anyone else having trouble dimming the iPod dock light while it's connected. It's always glowing blue while the receiver is on. The manual says the dimmer option should work for both the receiver and the dock light but the dock light stays unchanged for me. I've tried it many times under several modes and it's getting frustrating. I'd rather not have to replug the cable each time I want to use it just so it wont shine that bright light onto the screen whenever I want to watch a movie.



Sorry dont have a solution to your problem, but would you happen to know if iphones/ipod touches work with the dock?


Im curious to know before I finally make the purchase


----------



## josheh

Can anyone recommend some cheap, but good looking stands? I need 4 of them and don't want to pay more than $100 total. They'll be completely visible, so I need them to not look terrible. They'll also be on carpet, so they need to be pretty stable.


----------



## Warez

What's up with US-APPLIANCE? Is this normal?


- Ordered HT-S6100 on 12/30

- Received confirmation email on 12/31

- Credit Card was charged on 12/31

- As of today, 01/08, I have not received any additional notifications

(I understand I am supposed to receive an email when the item is shipped.)


Is this normal or does this sound like it's been a lengthy amount of time? (Especially considering my credit card was charged 9 days ago)


Thanks...


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Warez* /forum/post/15504365
> 
> 
> What's up with US-APPLIANCE? Is this normal?
> 
> 
> - Ordered HT-S6100 on 12/30
> 
> - Received confirmation email on 12/31
> 
> - Credit Card was charged on 12/31
> 
> - As of today, 01/08, I have not received any additional notifications
> 
> (I understand I am supposed to receive an email when the item is shipped.)
> 
> 
> Is this normal or does this sound like it's been a lengthy amount of time? (Especially considering my credit card was charged 9 days ago)
> 
> 
> Thanks...



When I ordered I was told I would get the confirmation the next day and if there were no changes they would put thru the order and charge my card. I asked about shipping and when I should expect the delivery and I was told the units would be in-stock by the end of this week and I should get another email with delivery information early next week.


I ordered on Monday and I see the pending charge on my card. Hopefully we'll hear early next week (if not today).


----------



## vascubaguy

Has anyone noticed that Onkyo does not have Circuit City listed as an authorized dealer? I did a search on my zipcode and none of the nearby stores are listed, nor are they listed as an online dealer. The only authorized dealers in my area are the Bose store and a couple of small home theater installation businesses. None of the big-name electronics stores...


On another note, I know the 6100's speakers take bare wire, but where can I find a good deal on the speaker wire pins that can be used. I checked monoprice and I couldn't find them there (only the banana plugs). I checked Circuit City and they only sell the $30 Monster pins. I was going to check Lowes tomorrow, but I was wondering if anyone knew of a good place online.


----------



## aznbladez

USB fan


if you can get a usb port somewhere , this seems to be quite nice for cooling the system

http://www.directron.com/a1888.html


----------



## darthhen




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Warez* /forum/post/15504365
> 
> 
> What's up with US-APPLIANCE? Is this normal?
> 
> 
> - Ordered HT-S6100 on 12/30
> 
> - Received confirmation email on 12/31
> 
> - Credit Card was charged on 12/31
> 
> - As of today, 01/08, I have not received any additional notifications
> 
> (I understand I am supposed to receive an email when the item is shipped.)
> 
> 
> Is this normal or does this sound like it's been a lengthy amount of time? (Especially considering my credit card was charged 9 days ago)
> 
> 
> Thanks...



I thought it was illegal for companies to charge if your credit card if the item has not been shipped?


BTW: I called them a couple of times this week to inquire about the 6100, but both times a guy answered the phone and he seems very pestered that I called to ask about availability date. I thought it was kind of bizarre.


----------



## Dolby MP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darthhen* /forum/post/15514384
> 
> 
> BTW: I called them a couple of times this week to inquire about the 6100, but both times a guy answered the phone and he seems very pestered that I called to ask about availability date. I thought it was kind of bizarre.



He's probably tired of me calling!










Actually the last guy that answered was real nice. He said they had 43 units on the way from Onkyo but they could not locate where they were in transit, just that they were. He said 25 or so were spoken for and the rest would go out to their stores [possibly].


I asked if I could go ahead and order to "reserve" one. He said it was best to order when they were in stock.










Next time I see it somewhere In Stock for $599 or less, I am just going to pull the trigger.


DMP


----------



## offroadr12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dolby MP* /forum/post/15516369
> 
> 
> 
> Next time I see it somewhere In Stock for $599 or less, I am just going to pull the trigger.
> 
> 
> DMP




I bought it yesterday for $599 from Amazon


----------



## offroadr12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vascubaguy* /forum/post/15506714
> 
> 
> I checked Circuit City and they only sell the $30 Monster pins. I was going to check Lowes tomorrow, but I was wondering if anyone knew of a good place online.



I know that Menards carries them


----------



## ont1c

My receiver is making a buzzing noise, but all my speakers still work. It is not a faint buzzing noise, but a loud one actually. It is only coming from the receiver itself. I'm not sure what to do! Anyone else have this problem, or can offer me some help!?


----------



## protoboard




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ont1c* /forum/post/15516691
> 
> 
> My receiver is making a buzzing noise, but all my speakers still work. It is not a faint buzzing noise, but a loud one actually. It is only coming from the receiver itself. I'm not sure what to do! Anyone else have this problem, or can offer me some help!?



Could be a grounding issue, see if you have the sound if you plug it into a different outlet, and don't just use the "other" one from the same wall plate, try to run it to one thats on a different fuse.


Worth checking....


----------



## ont1c




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *protoboard* /forum/post/15518674
> 
> 
> Could be a grounding issue, see if you have the sound if you plug it into a different outlet, and don't just use the "other" one from the same wall plate, try to run it to one thats on a different fuse.
> 
> 
> Worth checking....



I thought it could have been that, so I tried it all over my house. It actually is coming from the receiver, and not the speakers at all. It's very weird. I'm taking it back to the store tomorrow for an exchange or refund. It occurs about 5 to 10 minutes of being turned on from standby, and it starts buzzing louder and louder.


----------



## jdubau55

Maybe a bee got inside.....


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *offroadr12* /forum/post/15516556
> 
> 
> I bought it yesterday for $599 from Amazon



I saw that and was about to buy it, now its sold out!! Damn it took to long!


Does anybody know any place where the 6100 or 7100 is going less than 650 after shipping and taxes?


----------



## Charlienesh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15522584
> 
> 
> I saw that and was about to buy it, now its sold out!! Damn it took to long!
> 
> 
> Does anybody know any place where the 6100 or 7100 is going less than 650 after shipping and taxes?



US Appliances


----------



## kardmaster

I just got back from CES in Vegas. I did go to the Venetian Hotel to see the Onkyo displays. Onkyo reps were completly clueless......ignorant also and complete asses. After seeing the Onkyo company in action.....I will be now looking for another system. I certainly don't want to support jerks like Onkyo USA.

Now to start the searck all over again....maybe start with Yamaha and see what they have.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Charlienesh* /forum/post/15528716
> 
> 
> US Appliances



But from what I take you get no warranty when buying through them? Some poster was going to follow up with wether or not his warranty was for sure valid, any word?


----------



## zengel442




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kardmaster* /forum/post/15529189
> 
> 
> I just got back from CES in Vegas. I did go to the Venetian Hotel to see the Onkyo displays. Onkyo reps were completly clueless......ignorant also and complete asses. After seeing the Onkyo company in action.....I will be now looking for another system. I certainly don't want to support jerks like Onkyo USA.
> 
> Now to start the searck all over again....maybe start with Yamaha and see what they have.


A few years ago I had the same impression. When I called they seemed irritated, and all I wanted was an extended warranty. They spoke to me as if THEY were doing me a favor and not the other way around...









I had forgotten about that till you mentioned it.... I'm lookin for a receiver and may go Yamaha now instead of the 706...


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15530031
> 
> 
> But from what I take you get no warranty when buying through them? Some poster was going to follow up with wether or not his warranty was for sure valid, any word?



What I got was a mixed set of responses.

US-Appliances says they are authorized dealers because they are owned by the same company as ABC Warehouse and Hawthorne (both of which are listed on the Onkyo site). I voiced my concern about purchasing from them without them being acknowledged by Onkyo. They said they were going to follow up with their sales rep to try and get the issue resolved but who knows if that happened or if/when it might be changed.


I called Onkyo and they said US Appliance did not come up in the list of authorized dealers and recommended I contact ABC Warehouse to confirm they were the same company (which I did). The person at ABC Warehouse confirmed that they and US-Appliance are owned by the same company, US-appliance is just the online store.


The person I spoke with at Onkyo was not very knowledgable. When I asked her how I could confirm whether the warranty would be honored if I purchase something from US-Appliance, she simply said to contact ABC Warehouse. I then asked about registering the product and how I'd know if the warranty was honored... she said she didn't know, she only knew how the warranty worked when purchased direct from them.


I'm hoping US-Appliance gets their name listed as an authorized dealer and the whole issue corrected; however, as I posted earlier, I found it odd that places like Best Buy and Circuit City are also not listed as authorized dealers (but I didn't call Onkyo to confirm whether they have them on their authorized list).


----------



## kardmaster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *zengel442* /forum/post/15531742
> 
> A few years ago I had the same impression. When I called they seemed irritated, and all I wanted was an extended warranty. They spoke to me as if THEY were doing me a favor and not the other way around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had forgotten about that till you mentioned it.... I'm lookin for a receiver and may go Yamaha now instead of the 706...



Have a look at the Yamaha RX-V1800 receiver. This will upscale to 1080p and is also XM ready.

I have called one local place here in my home town and they gave me a great price right over the phone....plus they have them in stock.

Onkyo can keep their garbage.


----------



## jbdawson

@vascubaguy - thanks for the info, instead of the hassle i went ahead and pulled the trigger at vanns instead for 599 free shipping no tax


Could somebody please link me to the specific 16 gauge wire + banana plugs that are best recommended from monoprice? I'm clueless on which to get


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15539104
> 
> 
> @vascubaguy - thanks for the info, instead of the hassle i went ahead and pulled the trigger at vanns instead for 599 free shipping no tax
> 
> 
> Could somebody please link me to the specific 16 gauge wire + banana plugs that are best recommended from monoprice? I'm clueless on which to get




With the 16AWG you are basically just picking whether you need in-wall or not, whether you want 4 conductor or 2 conductor, and then the length.


I ordered the 100ft of in-wall, 2 conductor, 16AWG to run for the 2 rear and 2 surround speakers:
100 ft 16AWG In-Wall Speaker Wire 



I also ordered 50 ft of regular 16AWG wire for the center and 2 front speakers:
50ft 16AWG Speaker Wire 


Now the Banana plugs, I wasn't exactly sure what to get either, but the selection is limited. The ones I ordered are as follows:
Banana Plugs 

***Just as a note, these particular plugs are long, so you might need to consider the space you'll have behind the receiver.


I just got my order from monoprice yesterday and it all appears to be good quality, especially considering the value.


----------



## jdanza

I also ordered a 6100 on 12/29... No shipping date yet !


Charged my card 2 days later...


Has anyone got a shipping date for them yet ???










Thanks


----------



## offroadr12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdanza* /forum/post/15541402
> 
> 
> I also ordered a 6100 on 12/29... No shipping date yet !
> 
> 
> Charged my card 2 days later...
> 
> 
> Has anyone got a shipping date for them yet ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



wow thats not good, I got a shipping date from Amazon the day after I ordered (last Friday)! Should be here in the next day or two


----------



## cp316

Same situation with US-Appliance ordered on the 30th and still no word...I am thinking of calling again today.


----------



## patel82

I'm trying to understand the best possible gauge size (HDMI cables) for my HT set up. I think the most I will need is 6ft in length. Can anyone help me understand whether I should go with 24, 28 or something else as far as gauge is concerned?


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdanza* /forum/post/15541402
> 
> 
> I also ordered a 6100 on 12/29... No shipping date yet !
> 
> 
> Charged my card 2 days later...
> 
> 
> Has anyone got a shipping date for them yet ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



I called yesterday and was told they had just received their shipment and that my order would be shipped out today. I was told to call back this evening and they would be able to provide me with the tracking information.


Update: I got the tracking information and it was sent today.


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *patel82* /forum/post/15541904
> 
> 
> I'm trying to understand the best possible gauge size (HDMI cables) for my HT set up. I think the most I will need is 6ft in length. Can anyone help me understand whether I should go with 24, 28 or something else as far as gauge is concerned?



For 6ft you'd be fine with 28.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vascubaguy* /forum/post/15541130
> 
> 
> With the 16AWG you are basically just picking whether you need in-wall or not, whether you want 4 conductor or 2 conductor, and then the length.
> 
> 
> I ordered the 100ft of in-wall, 2 conductor, 16AWG to run for the 2 rear and 2 surround speakers:
> 100 ft 16AWG In-Wall Speaker Wire
> 
> 
> 
> I also ordered 50 ft of regular 16AWG wire for the center and 2 front speakers:
> 50ft 16AWG Speaker Wire
> 
> 
> Now the Banana plugs, I wasn't exactly sure what to get either, but the selection is limited. The ones I ordered are as follows:
> Banana Plugs
> 
> ***Just as a note, these particular plugs are long, so you might need to consider the space you'll have behind the receiver.
> 
> 
> I just got my order from monoprice yesterday and it all appears to be good quality, especially considering the value.



Thanks vascubaguy--yea I finally found the link to the banana plugs after I posted with all those good reviews im sure those are good to roll with, and as for the wiring will I be good with the regular wire ? (i wont be going in wall or over 25ft)


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swarm87* /forum/post/14645232
> 
> 
> iam going to be ordering very soon and would like my remote set up when i get it. but i am having trouble in setting up a activity to control the i-pod dock. i dont see a logical option(song next/previous) for the skip forward and skip back.do i need to add the dock as a seperate device and i so under what option? can someone help me?



Does anybody know if we're able to control a iphone/ipod with the harmony remote? Good question


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15545589
> 
> 
> Thanks vascubaguy--yea I finally found the link to the banana plugs after I posted with all those good reviews im sure those are good to roll with, and as for the wiring will I be good with the regular wire ? (i wont be going in wall or over 25ft)



That's what I'm going with to run my wiring to the center and front speakers. If it isn't going in the wall and not over those lengths then the regular wire would be fine. You could actually get away with 18AWG.


----------



## jdanza

Good to hear about your order...


Did they send you an email with the tracking info ?


I still have not heard anything










Thanks,


Jim


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jdanza* /forum/post/15546807
> 
> 
> Good to hear about your order...
> 
> 
> Did they send you an email with the tracking info ?
> 
> 
> I still have not heard anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Jim



No, I called this evening and the salesperson gave me the tracking info. I'd recommend giving them a call in the morning.


----------



## cp316

Ok, spoke to us-appliance and mine was shipped yesterday as well. So I go to get the speaker stands from monoprice and of course sold out...any other ideas where to get speaker stands for the 6100.


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cp316* /forum/post/15551523
> 
> 
> Ok, spoke to us-appliance and mine was shipped yesterday as well. So I go to get the speaker stands from monoprice and of course sold out...any other ideas where to get speaker stands for the 6100.



At those prices? Nowhere.


----------



## cp316

that is what I was afraid of...makeshift setup until the stands come in I guess.


----------



## Sagboy

Yes I have the 510 harmony and it works just fine.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sagboy* /forum/post/15555822
> 
> 
> Yes I have the 510 harmony and it works just fine.



Is this in response to my question that a iphone/ipod can be controlled with the harmony?


@vascubaguy - wow is that right, in the earlier pages everyones going off on how crappy they are not thick enough etc from what i gathered if anything its best to upgrade for a fuller sound maybe im wrong


----------



## GoCougs!

I have the Onkyo 7100 system that i picked up from Vanns and I am loving it so far! The 606 reciever is a beast and works as advertised. I am not even seeing any overheating issues that seem to have plagued others. My only issue so far is the ipod dock. In the directions it says to keep the dock switch on HDD/DOCK, properly assign your input in the menu, and to put the ipod code into the remote to control it. After doing all that the only way I am able to control it is when i turn the switch on the dock from hdd/dock to tape. Then I am able to use the forward button on the remote to actually change tracks. I may be new at this but what exactly is the benifit of the ipod dock if all it does is change the track? No menu to see the artists or songs?? Any ideas would be most appreciative!


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15556587
> 
> 
> Is this in response to my question that a iphone/ipod can be controlled with the harmony?
> 
> 
> @vascubaguy - wow is that right, in the earlier pages everyones going off on how crappy they are not thick enough etc from what i gathered if anything its best to upgrade for a fuller sound maybe im wrong



The 28 gauge I was referring to was for the HDMI, not the speaker wire. I wouldn't use that wire that comes with the system for my speaker setup. I follow the max length chart at http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm for which wire to use.


I actually ran my in-wall wiring yesterday... now I just need the system to arrive so I can plug it all in.


----------



## Sagboy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15556587
> 
> 
> Is this in response to my question that a iphone/ipod can be controlled with the harmony?
> 
> 
> @vascubaguy - wow is that right, in the earlier pages everyones going off on how crappy they are not thick enough etc from what i gathered if anything its best to upgrade for a fuller sound maybe im wrong



Yes


----------



## TimothyP83

question: what are the advantages/disadvantages of having all your devices (360, blu ray, cable box) connected to the tv, while the tv is connected to the receiver (everything via hdmi). Is this set up better than having everything plugged into the receiver?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimothyP83* /forum/post/15562957
> 
> 
> question: what are the advantages/disadvantages of having all your devices (360, blu ray, cable box) connected to the tv, while the tv is connected to the receiver (everything via hdmi). Is this set up better than having everything plugged into the receiver?



TVs usually do not pass audio received via HDMI to the receiver.


So in order to get surround out of the receiver, you need to connect something from the devices (bluray, 360...) to the receiver.


It is pretty much the worst setup you can have.


The best is to figure out your sources and see what needs to be connected where and how. For example, a Comcast cable box outputs both via optical and HDMI at once. So you can connect a cable box via HDMI to the TV and also via optical to the receiver. That way you can watch TV with the receiver off and stereo only, or you can turn on the receiver and get surround depending on what you are watching. Another example, if your Bluray is a PS3, then it only outputs via either optical or HDMI at a time, so connect it to the receiver, and you can play/watch movies only with the receiver on. If you go straight to TV, all you can get is stereo, no surround.


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15563280
> 
> 
> TVs usually do not pass audio received via HDMI to the receiver.
> 
> 
> So in order to get surround out of the receiver, you need to connect something from the devices (bluray, 360...) to the receiver.



so in other words, if i have my blu ray player connected to my tv, the sound wont come out my receiver speakers?


----------



## overwilhelmed

I am not sure if this has been addressed in this discussion already and if it has, I apologize.


I am currently running the Onkyo HT-S6100 with my Samsung HPT-5054 plasmas TV. I am trying to run an NES (composite) and Super Nintendo (S-Video) through the Onkyo receiver and output through the HDMI cable, just to keep things need behind the cabinet. However, I am noticing video drop out with these two systems, in other words, the screen goes black and the audio continues without interuption.


I have bipassed the receiver and gone directly to the TV for the time being, which is fine, but does anyone have any idea what would cause this drop out? I am thinking it has something to do with frame-rates or the fact that these things are antiques (but I love them). For what it is worth, I am running a N64 (S-Video) through the receiver with no video drop out.


Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## Kenaf

If I find the Onkyo HT-S6100 refurbished for $500, should I make the plunge, or do you think if I hold out I can get a better price? I know people got some sweet deals around Thanksgiving. Is $500 about as good as I can hope for?


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sagboy* /forum/post/15562121
> 
> 
> Yes



was it a iphone or ipod?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimothyP83* /forum/post/15563308
> 
> 
> so in other words, if i have my blu ray player connected to my tv, the sound wont come out my receiver speakers?



Correct.


You need HDMI from Bluray Out to Receiver In then HDMI from Receiver Out to TV In.


What Bluray pl;ayer do you have? We can give better help that way.


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kenaf* /forum/post/15565025
> 
> 
> If I find the Onkyo HT-S6100 refurbished for $500, should I make the plunge, or do you think if I hold out I can get a better price? I know people got some sweet deals around Thanksgiving. Is $500 about as good as I can hope for?



I saw a refurb S6100 for $499, but then I got a price of $529 for a new one, so I opted for new. Others were jumping at the 6100 when it was listed for $599, so I guess it just depends on what you are willing to (and can afford) to spend.


I've read previously that at shoponkyo.com they sell refurb 7100's for $499, so I'd assume they'd have the 6100s a bit cheaper, of course the big question is how long before they'd have them in-stock. If I would have seen the 7100 refurb for $499 I would have gotten that, but to me, getting a refurb 6100 for $500 is kinda high considering you can get new for $530.


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15566258
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> 
> You need HDMI from Bluray Out to Receiver In then HDMI from Receiver Out to TV In.
> 
> 
> What Bluray pl;ayer do you have? We can give better help that way.



sharp aquos.


----------



## offroadr12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vascubaguy* /forum/post/15569655
> 
> 
> I saw a refurb S6100 for $499, but then I got a price of $529 for a new one, so I opted for new. Others were jumping at the 6100 when it was listed for $599, so I guess it just depends on what you are willing to (and can afford) to spend.
> 
> 
> I've read previously that at shoponkyo.com they sell refurb 7100's for $499, so I'd assume they'd have the 6100s a bit cheaper, of course the big question is how long before they'd have them in-stock. If I would have seen the 7100 refurb for $499 I would have gotten that, but to me, getting a refurb 6100 for $500 is kinda high considering you can get new for $530.



you were lucky, as I searched hard and never found a new one for less than $599. Even at 599 I think its a steal!


----------



## Kenaf

I saw it new at Newegg for about $530 before the holidays hit.


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *offroadr12* /forum/post/15570576
> 
> 
> you were lucky, as I searched hard and never found a new one for less than $599. Even at 599 I think its a steal!



US-Appliance.com (is)was selling them for $529 and depending on where you live, no tax and free shipping (but they do add a fuel surcharge, for me that was $9).

I don't know if that was a promo price or not, but you have to call to get the price and to order. They got a bunch in this week so they might still have them in-stock.


----------



## gerianne

I just saw a headline that Circuit City is closing all its stores on 1/16. Did anyone buy an extended warranty from them for their units? I didn't, but I am curious about what they will do to honor it.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerianne* /forum/post/15573660
> 
> 
> I just saw a headline that Circuit City is closing all its stores on 1/16. Did anyone buy an extended warranty from them for their units? I didn't, but I am curious about what they will do to honor it.



I think the warranties that CC sells is from a third party.


From CC's site:



> Quote:
> *I purchased an extended warranty (Circuit City Advantage Plan). Will that still be honored?*
> 
> Yes, absolutely. Our Advantage Plan service is handled through dedicated service companies not affiliated with Circuit City, ensuring that there will be no disruption in your ability to get service for your covered products.


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15573724
> 
> 
> I think the warranties that CC sells is from a third party.
> 
> 
> From CC's site:




Oh, that's great news for people who bought a warranty from them. Whew!


----------



## cp316

Question about setup. I would like to set my new 6100 system up but my speaker stands won't be here until later in the week. Can I set it up with a makeshift setup and then do the automatic set up again when I get my speaker stands and put the speakers in their final place? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## swak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cp316* /forum/post/15579118
> 
> 
> Question about setup. I would like to set my new 6100 system up but my speaker stands won't be here until later in the week. Can I set it up with a makeshift setup and then do the automatic set up again when I get my speaker stands and put the speakers in their final place? Any help would be appreciated.



Yes, you can do the setup anytime and as often as you want.


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cp316* /forum/post/15579118
> 
> 
> Question about setup. I would like to set my new 6100 system up but my speaker stands won't be here until later in the week. Can I set it up with a makeshift setup and then do the automatic set up again when I get my speaker stands and put the speakers in their final place? Any help would be appreciated.



Sure, as swak said, you can do this as many times as you need. I actually have two different speaker calibration set ups: one for when it's just my wife and I, and one for when my Father visits since the 'center' and extreme right and left of the room is in a different place for each config.


Just be sure to go through the menus and record (write down) the settings if you want to save one, since you can't save multiple configurations in the 6100 itself.


----------



## jbdawson

so i've saw this mentioned earlier not sure if it was followed up on, if were using a hd comcast box that allows digital as well as hdmi connections - could we use *digital* and still be getting the best sound it can push??? in other words is a hdmi useless for regular hd cable or would i be getting better sound with it?


----------



## alexeris

I set up this system a few days ago and I'm very happy with the sound but I'm having some issues with video via HDMI.


Here's my setup:

Motorola DCH 3416 set top box and Panasonic DMP BD 35 K blu-ray player both connected to the HT S6100 by HDMI. Then HDMI out from the s6100 to a Samsung HL67A750 TV.


Video from the cable box is good (although I wonder if the picture quality is a little degraded, but this could be my imagination).


The main issue is video from the blu-ray player. Sometimes when I switch to the blu-ray player with the receiver, there are flashing sparklies in the picture. By this I mean about 100 random pixels flashing white at a cycle of about once per second, mostly noticeable in the letterbox area but also present in the regular picture.


I was using all the same components and HDMI cables prior to getting the ht s6100 without this problem. I switched the blu-ray from HDMI input 1 to input 2 to see if that would make a difference.. After changing the input, the flashing sparklies would only happen for the first 30 seconds after switching to the blu-ray with the receiver and then almost the whole screen would go to static for about a second and then the sparklies would usually go away but sometimes continue to flash.


Any thoughts or suggestions?


Also, is this receiver compatible with 24p. The TV doesn't seem to be getting a 24 hz signal even though it used to.


THANKS! Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dolby MP

I finally pulled the trigger, ordering the HT-S7100 from Vann's today. They show to be in stock and an estimated delivery of 01/27. $699.98


I saw an HT-S6100 at Circuit City yesterday. It sounded very good in the store. I tried to purchase the floor model as it was the only one left. They would not come off the $699 price. No wonder they are in bankruptcy.










I hope I did good going with the S7100 to get the TX-SR606. The stands will come in handy too.


Now my setup will be:


Samsung LN46A650 LCD Television

Samsung BD-P2550 Blu-Ray Player

Onkyo HT-S7100 Home Theater

Motorola QIP 6416-2 HD DVR

Verizon Fios


----------



## jbdawson

How do you have the activities/device set up so your Harmony controls the iPod play, forward, rewind buttons etc?? Did you change or customize new buttons, if so which ones to which?


Thanks in advance, I cant seem to get mine working. I set up a activity which turns everything off and puts my receiver on "dock" mode...but i cant control my ipod at all (only with the original remote)


----------



## Sagboy

I havent set mine up as an activity yet but I jus choose A/V reciever from the devices list and then I can use the remote to forward, reverse, stop, pause, play etc....


Hope that helps


----------



## missmedude

I am planning to get the Ht-s7100 maybe for the price of $699? Is there any system out there that is around the same price and has a better performance or quality?


----------



## jaymode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexeris* /forum/post/15587908
> 
> 
> I set up this system a few days ago and I'm very happy with the sound but I'm having some issues with video via HDMI.
> 
> 
> Here's my setup:
> 
> Motorola DCH 3416 set top box and Panasonic DMP BD 35 K blu-ray player both connected to the HT S6100 by HDMI. Then HDMI out from the s6100 to a Samsung HL67A750 TV.
> 
> 
> Video from the cable box is good (although I wonder if the picture quality is a little degraded, but this could be my imagination).
> 
> 
> The main issue is video from the blu-ray player. Sometimes when I switch to the blu-ray player with the receiver, there are flashing sparklies in the picture. By this I mean about 100 random pixels flashing white at a cycle of about once per second, mostly noticeable in the letterbox area but also present in the regular picture.
> 
> 
> I was using all the same components and HDMI cables prior to getting the ht s6100 without this problem. I switched the blu-ray from HDMI input 1 to input 2 to see if that would make a difference.. After changing the input, the flashing sparklies would only happen for the first 30 seconds after switching to the blu-ray with the receiver and then almost the whole screen would go to static for about a second and then the sparklies would usually go away but sometimes continue to flash.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> 
> Also, is this receiver compatible with 24p. The TV doesn't seem to be getting a 24 hz signal even though it used to.
> 
> 
> THANKS! Any help will be greatly appreciated.



The 606 will pass 1080p/24 through ( http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...p#post14027180 ) and I would assume the sr676 would also as it is based off of the 606.


----------



## vascubaguy

My 6100 arrived Monday and had it setup in about an hour. Ran the auto calibration but had to make some tweaks to the subwoofer to get the punch I wanted.


Overall I'm very pleased!


I have the PS3 and Motorola cable box connected to the receiver via HDMI and the Wii using componenent and only using the HDMI out to the TV. I noticed last night that every now and then while watching cable, I see a horizontal line of distortion. I would also occassionally hear a slight clicking in the left surround speaker.


I'm going to re-check the connections and listen a little more closely to some of the other speakers. Oh, I also couldn't get the iPod to work using the remote (Harmony or the Onkyo remote). I only experimented with it briefly, but will check it out more later.


Anyway, so far I love it.

I tossed in Star Wars I yesterday to test the bass settings and the floors were rumbling when the ships were taking off! Gotta love it!


----------



## overwilhelmed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overwilhelmed* /forum/post/15564690
> 
> 
> I am not sure if this has been addressed in this discussion already and if it has, I apologize.
> 
> 
> I am currently running the Onkyo HT-S6100 with my Samsung HPT-5054 plasmas TV. I am trying to run an NES (composite) and Super Nintendo (S-Video) through the Onkyo receiver and output through the HDMI cable, just to keep things need behind the cabinet. However, I am noticing video drop out with these two systems, in other words, the screen goes black and the audio continues without interuption.
> 
> 
> I have bipassed the receiver and gone directly to the TV for the time being, which is fine, but does anyone have any idea what would cause this drop out? I am thinking it has something to do with frame-rates or the fact that these things are antiques (but I love them). For what it is worth, I am running a N64 (S-Video) through the receiver with no video drop out.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your input!



I take it no one uses their Onkyo for this purpose? I am not suprised haha


----------



## e90_m3

Guys, I also have the s7100 and have a question on my PS3 hook up. I use HDMI to hook up my PS3 but when I use it to play a DVD, regardless of what audio track I choose, Dolby 5.1 or DTS, the receiver still displays "PCM Multichannel", and I can only choose a very limited of listening mode. On the other hand if I use my normal DVD player (with optical cable hook up) to play the same DVD with DTS selected, the receiver displays DTS and I can select listening modes such as Dolby EX.


Is this the normal behavior and best audio out of my PS3? I guess I am expecting the receiver to display "DTS" if I choose DTS from my PS3 (frankly I don't know whether PCM multi channel is better than DTS?)


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overwilhelmed* /forum/post/15611642
> 
> 
> I take it no one uses their Onkyo for this purpose? I am not suprised haha



just a guess, but with my 360, i would experience a problem where my screen was disoriented (s line down the middle, like a split screen with no clear pic, but sound was good), so i went into my 360 settings (had to unplug the hdmi from the receiver back into the tv before doing this), and changed the picture format to fit my tv. after that, it worked fine. now since these are so old, im not sure if you can find a way to fix this. but that just might be the problem.


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e90_m3* /forum/post/15613631
> 
> 
> Guys, I also have the s7100 and have a question on my PS3 hook up. I use HDMI to hook up my PS3 but when I use it to play a DVD, regardless of what audio track I choose, Dolby 5.1 or DTS, the receiver still displays "PCM Multichannel", and I can only choose a very limited of listening mode. On the other hand if I use my normal DVD player (with optical cable hook up) to play the same DVD with DTS selected, the receiver displays DTS and I can select listening modes such as Dolby EX.
> 
> 
> Is this the normal behavior and best audio out of my PS3? I guess I am expecting the receiver to display "DTS" if I choose DTS from my PS3 (frankly I don't know whether PCM multi channel is better than DTS?)



I asked a similar question a while back regarding my blu ray player, here was the response i got, it also mentions the ps3. Hope this helps.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/14932948
> 
> 
> Whats your player? Some players output LCPM, which means the player decodes TrueHD and DTS-MA and then send the contents untouched via LCPM (think of it as unzipping a file then sending the contents). In that case, your receiver would display LPCM but not TrueHD, since it is not doing the decoding itself.
> 
> The PS3 does this so people run into this all the time. You still get all the quality, just without the light on the receiver.


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *alexeris* /forum/post/15587908
> 
> 
> I set up this system a few days ago and I'm very happy with the sound but I'm having some issues with video via HDMI.
> 
> 
> Here's my setup:
> 
> Motorola DCH 3416 set top box and Panasonic DMP BD 35 K blu-ray player both connected to the HT S6100 by HDMI. Then HDMI out from the s6100 to a Samsung HL67A750 TV.
> 
> 
> Video from the cable box is good (although I wonder if the picture quality is a little degraded, but this could be my imagination).
> 
> 
> The main issue is video from the blu-ray player. Sometimes when I switch to the blu-ray player with the receiver, there are flashing sparklies in the picture. By this I mean about 100 random pixels flashing white at a cycle of about once per second, mostly noticeable in the letterbox area but also present in the regular picture.
> 
> 
> I was using all the same components and HDMI cables prior to getting the ht s6100 without this problem. I switched the blu-ray from HDMI input 1 to input 2 to see if that would make a difference.. After changing the input, the flashing sparklies would only happen for the first 30 seconds after switching to the blu-ray with the receiver and then almost the whole screen would go to static for about a second and then the sparklies would usually go away but sometimes continue to flash.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> 
> Also, is this receiver compatible with 24p. The TV doesn't seem to be getting a 24 hz signal even though it used to.
> 
> 
> THANKS! Any help will be greatly appreciated.



My setup is very similar to yours. About the pixelating: do you have the receiver set to "passthrough" the signal for HDMI? I highly recommend this since the upconversion of the receiver is poor and IMHO, your TV should be to "JustScan" for the best picture. If you don't have the receiver set to passthrough, try setting to "passthrough" and see if the pixelating goes away. If so, then something is wrong with the receivers Faroudja components.


I too have the same blu-ray player but there are only a few HDTVs that can process 24p like pannys HDTVs. Did you set the BD player to 24fps? I have the Samsung 58" plasma and am 99% sure that all of the Samsung TVs will convert the 24fps to 60. But, if your TV does not show it is receiving 24fps (remember that the TV's Info button will only show the input signal detail and not how the picture is being displayed) that may be another indication that the receiver is not set to "passthrough" the signal or the DB player is not set to 24fps.


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15591992
> 
> 
> How do you have the activities/device set up so your Harmony controls the iPod play, forward, rewind buttons etc?? Did you change or customize new buttons, if so which ones to which?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance, I cant seem to get mine working. I set up a activity which turns everything off and puts my receiver on "dock" mode...but i cant control my ipod at all (only with the original remote)



I had my Harmonly 1000 learn the transport buttons from the Onkyo receiver's remote control when in "Dock" mode.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/15613920
> 
> 
> I had my Harmonly 1000 learn the transport buttons from the Onkyo receiver's remote control when in "Dock" mode.



Thanks, i got it going over phone support the other day it worked in the end by adding the ipod dock as a device and assigning buttons. As I was wondering and for anybody else the iphone does indeed work and control via the remote. Pretty neat i didnt think itd be this smooth.


Im sure ill have more questions later not fully set up but wanted to ask who has upgraded there subwoofer speakerwire? Did it make a difference? The wire is pretty thin, i only got thicker wire for the other speakers


----------



## overwilhelmed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimothyP83* /forum/post/15613711
> 
> 
> just a guess, but with my 360, i would experience a problem where my screen was disoriented (s line down the middle, like a split screen with no clear pic, but sound was good), so i went into my 360 settings (had to unplug the hdmi from the receiver back into the tv before doing this), and changed the picture format to fit my tv. after that, it worked fine. now since these are so old, im not sure if you can find a way to fix this. but that just might be the problem.



Yeah, there is definitely no option to change the picture format. Pretty much stuck in 4:3. I am thinking that it has to be something with frame rates or the number of lines put out by the system.


No big deal since I need different video settings than what I use for the newer systems. It would be hard to do if it all was coming through a single input on the TV.


----------



## tlsivart

Has anyone looked for the HT-S6100 or S7100 at a closing Circuit City? I'd like to know what kind of deals people are getting... our Circuit City closed before Christmas and the closest ones still open are an hour away. They still offer the extended warranties, but I never buy those anyway.


----------



## andydumi

699 for an open box 6100. That was the best he could do at CC.


----------



## EverReady

Nothing a CC is worth buying yet, they haven't started any out of business sale yet. I should have jumped on the refurbished bandwagon when i could have.


----------



## e90_m3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15616727
> 
> 
> 699 for an open box 6100. That was the best he could do at CC.



If you want it brand new you can get the 7100 on eBay starting from $740 out the door:

http://cgi.ebay.com/HT-S7100-ONKYO-7...1%7C240%3A1318


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e90_m3* /forum/post/15618254
> 
> 
> If you want it brand new you can get the 7100 on eBay starting from $740 out the door:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HT-S7100-ONKYO-7...1%7C240%3A1318



...except the manufacturer warranty won't be valid.


----------



## abcuster

I have to ask a noobe question that I have not been able to find an answer to on this and several other forums. Maybe I just haven't found the right forum yet..... BUT, I am chosing between the S7100 and S9100THX.










I would like a 7.1 setup, but have a limited room size. How far behind the listener position should the rear surrounds be positioned? My problem is that the sofa sits right up against the wall that the rear surrounds would be mounted upon (i.e. speakers would be overhead or separated overhead). Probably an even worse scenario would be on stands or mounted on the wall in the same plane as the side surrounds. THe THX website does not give any info on this setup.


Am I relegated to a 5.1 setup? Thanks in advance for any advise!


----------



## Petrucci_M3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e90_m3* /forum/post/15618254
> 
> 
> If you want it brand new you can get the 7100 on eBay starting from $740 out the door:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HT-S7100-ONKYO-7...1%7C240%3A1318



Wow, I just picked up this the 7100 shipped for 699 at newegg. And it looks like its back to a crappy price.


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abcuster* /forum/post/15619709
> 
> 
> I have to ask a noobe question that I have not been able to find an answer to on this and several other forums. Maybe I just haven't found the right forum yet..... BUT, I am chosing between the S7100 and S9100THX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like a 7.1 setup, but have a limited room size. How far behind the listener position should the rear surrounds be positioned? My problem is that the sofa sits right up against the wall that the rear surrounds would be mounted upon (i.e. speakers would be overhead or separated overhead). Probably an even worse scenario would be on stands or mounted on the wall in the same plane as the side surrounds. THe THX website does not give any info on this setup.
> 
> 
> Am I relegated to a 5.1 setup? Thanks in advance for any advise!



My speaker setup is similar... my couch is pretty much right up against the wall. I moved it slightly away from the wall and have the speakers on the back wall about 2 ft above ear level and turned in facing the center seat. I have the L/R surround speakers are on the side walls pointed directly toward the center seat and once I get them mounted on the wall they will be just above ear level.


I believe the ideal setup for 7.1 would be for the rear speakers to be just above ear level and a few feet behind. However, I'm going with what I have and still using the speakers. I am gonig to mount them on the wall and angle them in toward the center seat and they will be above ear level.


You can view a speaker setup guide at dolby.com


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pollofrito22* /forum/post/14584785
> 
> 
> Mine does this as well. On cable( HDMI with a moto 3416 set to passthru) I dont get normal volume till about 42/43, dont even hear anything till about mid 20's. Is that normal for everyone else?
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I havent had time to do any sound calibrations etc. I literally just hooked up speakers and components and fired it up (ran out of time).





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/14528067
> 
> 
> Mine gets very hot to the hand quite quickly, and a circuit blew after I ran it at max volume for a few minutes. I have the unit plugged into a UPS battery backup, and I usually run the volume at about 45, speakers are at 2-6 db's. I find the sound to be relatively quiet until I get into the 40's, and I am curious if other people are experiencing this.
> 
> 
> I have noticed that sound volume and quality really depends on the feed. On certain Satellite channels, the sound is quite loud and robust, while on others it is very quiet. I wish there was some sort of an automatic volume normalizer. I also find myself constantly changing listening modes, as surround sound can sound pretty crappy on a non dolby feed.




Same here i'm at 60 and its barely loud? What does everyone have there db's set to?


My L and R are at +5db / SL and SR are at +3db / Center +5db / Subwoofer -9db


I've only got five speakers connected and raised the db's in the Audessy calibration as it sounded even lower. Can somebody plz share there db settings which are nice and loud? (is it normal for the system to barely be loud at 60 while playing music, i dont want to blow this thing out when i really turn it up)


----------



## rawlesawh

quick question to all who have the 6100.


mine arrived yesterday and haven't had time yet to set it up but what speaker stands are compatible? i am completely new to this, please be gentle. haha


----------



## abcuster




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *vascubaguy* /forum/post/15621916
> 
> 
> My speaker setup is similar... my couch is pretty much right up against the wall. I moved it slightly away from the wall and have the speakers on the back wall about 2 ft above ear level and turned in facing the center seat. I have the L/R surround speakers are on the side walls pointed directly toward the center seat and once I get them mounted on the wall they will be just above ear level.
> 
> 
> I believe the ideal setup for 7.1 would be for the rear speakers to be just above ear level and a few feet behind. However, I'm going with what I have and still using the speakers. I am gonig to mount them on the wall and angle them in toward the center seat and they will be above ear level.
> 
> 
> You can view a speaker setup guide at dolby.com



VAScubaGuy, thanks for the feedback. How did you angle the rear surrounds inward? What type of mounts are you using that allows the swivel? Are the speakers mounted to the wall? If they are a few feet above ear level, I assume they aren't ceiling mounted (unless you have REALLY LOW ceilings, or have to use a stepladder to get onto the couch..... :-D)


----------



## Facilman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e90_m3* /forum/post/15618254
> 
> 
> If you want it brand new you can get the 7100 on eBay starting from $740 out the door:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/HT-S7100-ONKYO-7...1%7C240%3A1318



It's even cheaper at Amazon right now. Not a particularly great deal, but a good bit cheaper than they had it at yesterday.


----------



## e90_m3

Is there supposed to be a remote for the ipod dock? I see it on the manual, but can't find it. I hope I didn't throw it out....


Also anyone know why the NA model does not support ipod video out? It's mentioned in the manual so it's kind of suck that we can't have it.....


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abcuster* /forum/post/15623520
> 
> 
> VAScubaGuy, thanks for the feedback. How did you angle the rear surrounds inward? What type of mounts are you using that allows the swivel? Are the speakers mounted to the wall? If they are a few feet above ear level, I assume they aren't ceiling mounted (unless you have REALLY LOW ceilings, or have to use a stepladder to get onto the couch..... :-D)



My rear speakers are currently sitting on DVD bookcases which I have on each end of the sofa behind the end tables. I will eventually mount them on the wall but I have to find some wall mounts that will work with these speakers and allow me to angle them a little.. and no, not ceiling mounted.. my house is small, but not THAT small. ;-) And when I mount them on the wall I won't have them as high, just slightly above ear level.


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e90_m3* /forum/post/15625198
> 
> 
> Is there supposed to be a remote for the ipod dock? I see it on the manual, but can't find it. I hope I didn't throw it out....
> 
> 
> Also anyone know why the NA model does not support ipod video out? It's mentioned in the manual so it's kind of suck that we can't have it.....



Hey e90_m3, I don't own the 6100 or 7100 but according to Newegg's diagrams here http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowIm...%2fiPod%20Dock there is only one remote with the system.


The iPod dock you have doesn't have video out because it's the DS2ax model. I think these docks can't support the new iPhones and iPod Touches. The DS3ax, which can be had for $110 at Vanns.com, has the video out along with some other updates.


----------



## daixloxbmw

has anyone had any issues with the hdmi inputs on the 6100?


i currently a ps3 and a verizon fios cable box hooked up via hdmi input to the 6100, then an hdmi out to my tv (sony 46" lcd). i had this setup working perfectly for a month or two, then all of a sudden the video from the cable box just stopped working with 6100.


for some reason my verizon fios hd cable box cannot connect to the 6100's hdmi input 2, 3 and 4. whenever, i have it connected to hdmi input 2, 3 or 4, i will get video for a little while, then the entire screen turns green. this ONLY happens with hdmi inputs 2, 3 and 4, it works fine with hdmi input 1. absolutely no problems with hdmi input 1.


i have swapped out the hdmi cables to eliminate that factor. so i can say confidently that the problem lies in hdmi inputs 2, 3 and 4, not the hdmi cables itself.


so then i tested the ps3 with the other hdmi inputs and it seems to work fine with any of them.


has anyone else experienced this???


----------



## jbdawson

ive got a ps3 hooked up to my receiver through hdmi, but only got 5 speakers, what settings should i use for best audio until i get all 7 speakers? all channel?


is there any other settings like making sure my ps3 handles video and the receiver doesnt upconvert i should be aware of? not sure what to check to be sure im set up properly for blu ray/game playback given im hooked up with five speakers through a hdmi connection


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15622006
> 
> 
> Same here i'm at 60 and its barely loud? What does everyone have there db's set to?
> 
> 
> My L and R are at +5db / SL and SR are at +3db / Center +5db / Subwoofer -9db
> 
> 
> I've only got five speakers connected and raised the db's in the Audessy calibration as it sounded even lower. Can somebody plz share there db settings which are nice and loud? (is it normal for the system to barely be loud at 60 while playing music, i dont want to blow this thing out when i really turn it up)



what about your source... is its volume turned down?


----------



## kxlexus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15622006
> 
> 
> Same here i'm at 60 and its barely loud? What does everyone have there db's set to?
> 
> 
> My L and R are at +5db / SL and SR are at +3db / Center +5db / Subwoofer -9db
> 
> 
> I've only got five speakers connected and raised the db's in the Audessy calibration as it sounded even lower. Can somebody plz share there db settings which are nice and loud? (is it normal for the system to barely be loud at 60 while playing music, i dont want to blow this thing out when i really turn it up)



I have had my 6100 since August. Normal volume level when watching TV is in the upper 20 to lower 30 range. Some channels are louder than others. I don't think I have ever cranked it beyond the 40's watching a DVD and it was very loud then with articles in the house shaking and vibrating. Don't remember exactly where each speaker is set but it varies between -3 to +2


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kxlexus* /forum/post/15630648
> 
> 
> I have had my 6100 since August. Normal volume level when watching TV is in the upper 20 to lower 30 range. Some channels are louder than others. I don't think I have ever cranked it beyond the 40's watching a DVD and it was very loud then with articles in the house shaking and vibrating. Don't remember exactly where each speaker is set but it varies between -3 to +2



Same here with my 6100. Watching TV between 25 and 30. Movies in HD, around 45. If I really want to feel the sub woofer in my butt,







I'll turn it up to 50.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/15632025
> 
> 
> Same here with my 6100. Watching TV between 25 and 30. Movies in HD, around 45. If I really want to feel the sub woofer in my butt,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll turn it up to 50.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kxlexus* /forum/post/15630648
> 
> 
> I have had my 6100 since August. Normal volume level when watching TV is in the upper 20 to lower 30 range. Some channels are louder than others. I don't think I have ever cranked it beyond the 40's watching a DVD and it was very loud then with articles in the house shaking and vibrating. Don't remember exactly where each speaker is set but it varies between -3 to +2



well thats the case for me mostly with normal feeds like you are saying, ps3, cable etc my volume stays around there


what i was talking about was a music source from my ipod, in order for the music to be loud it has to be between 55-65 is this normal? is it safe playing the system at 65 it wont blow out? (not sure what the highest volume is but that seems to high)


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/14640214
> 
> 
> You got a great deal on your speaker mounts. I paid $14.99 for a pair of the same mounts at Home Depot. They were in a package that was labeled G.E. I have included pictures of my rear speakers and what I did with wiremold to cover the wires. Hope this helps someone. Please see the attachments below.




Hi Cyclejoe,


Thanks for posting these pics and will most likely help me out with my current lay-out. I may end up ceiling/wall mounting my speakers as well. (mount on the wall but at ceiling height). How is the sound from that location? I believe you have to tilt the speakers towards the listeners as well. I may end up mounting them horizontally too. Do you mind posting the location of the side surrounds as well?


----------



## kxlexus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15633046
> 
> 
> well thats the case for me mostly with normal feeds like you are saying, ps3, cable etc my volume stays around there
> 
> 
> what i was talking about was a music source from my ipod, in order for the music to be loud it has to be between 55-65 is this normal? is it safe playing the system at 65 it wont blow out? (not sure what the highest volume is but that seems to high)



Sorry I misunderstood the question. I don't know about the Ipod volume. I have never even hooked up the dock.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/15634490
> 
> 
> Hi Cyclejoe,
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting these pics and will most likely help me out with my current lay-out. I may end up ceiling/wall mounting my speakers as well. (mount on the wall but at ceiling height). How is the sound from that location? I believe you have to tilt the speakers towards the listeners as well. I may end up mounting them horizontally too. Do you mind posting the location of the side surrounds as well?



rexb610,

Here is the rest of my setup. I'm using Cerwin Vega left and right front speakers and a Klipsch center speaker. The rear surround speakers are turned toward the listening area. They are tilted down. It doesn't make much sense to tilt them in since they are only 5 ft. apart.

The surround speakers are slightly above ear level and slightly behind. I used Audyssey to set up the levels and then touched it up by using a sound meter. I like the center channel level (dialogue) to be 2 db above the other channels. To my ears, the sound is very good. Sound tracks like Iron Man (Blu-ray) and Top Gun (Blu-ray) are amazing on it. The Cerwin Vegas in the front have greatly improved all music audio both in DVDs and music CDs. The Klipsch center speaker has also improved on the clarity of the dialogue.




























Attachment 130993 

Attachment 130994 

Attachment 130995


----------



## vascubaguy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abcuster* /forum/post/15623520
> 
> 
> VAScubaGuy, thanks for the feedback. How did you angle the rear surrounds inward? What type of mounts are you using that allows the swivel? Are the speakers mounted to the wall? If they are a few feet above ear level, I assume they aren't ceiling mounted (unless you have REALLY LOW ceilings, or have to use a stepladder to get onto the couch..... :-D)



Just to follow up, I ended up buying a pair of universal ceiling/wall mounts from Wal-Mart. I believe they are by Atlantic and were just under $10. They swivel and tilt so I tilted them down slightly and slightly inward. Wal-Mart also had a set of 5 mounts for just under $20, but I'm going to flush mount the rest.


----------



## hd54321

Can anyone help out with the IR unit on my 6100's receiver? Sometimes the IR receiver won't respond to commands from its own remote or a universal remote - even while the remote is pointed directly at the IR unit of the receiver. Yes, I have clicked the "Receiver" button on the OEM remote prior to hitting other buttons with the same result.


As a note, I also have a HotLink Pro IR blaster setup over the IR receiver of the 6100, but even when I move the blaster out of the way so I could point the remote directly at the 6100, it still doesn't respond to the remote's commands.


Seems like the issue happens occassionally with no particular, but its really annoying. Any help?


----------



## wordgasm

Hi,


About to pulled the trigger on this system this afternoon, but I have a couple of questions.


1. The assignable optical inputs (for a Squeezebox Duet and a HD tuner). Can I direct them to any of the line out RCA jacks to run thru a separate amp for my whole house audio? If not how about redirecting a couple of sets of the rca analog inputs, or is there a passthru?


2. The "RI" ir jack, is it only for the RI (remote interactive connection) or can I run a standard ir jack into the receiver jack from my Harmony 890 rf remote ir repaeter. The receiver will be out of the line of site.


3. I know it's subjective, but sound wise in a small room 11' x 11' x 8' ceilings this puppy should sound pretty good? shouldn't it? The price matters, but I just really like the looks of the speakers (for a small room install) and no matter what I look at in any price range, I always come back looking at this system. I'll just have to have a faceplate/shelf made for the rack.



Many Thanks


Jeff


----------



## Steve R

Have been following this forum for a whild now and it has been most helpful.. Will be purchasing the 6100 soon (well as soon as I get permission from the wife, lol). Has anyone tried a wireless rear speaker setup with the 6100. Does quality diminish, what system would you reccomend etc.... any info would be helpful as running wires to the rears will be difficult for me. Thanks in advance


----------



## abcuster

hd54321, have you bought a new LCD TV, and if so, has this issue developed after doing so? If you answer yes and yes, what manufacturer is it?


If you didn't buy a new tv, not sure what to tell you.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd54321* /forum/post/15646649
> 
> 
> Can anyone help out with the IR unit on my 6100's receiver? Sometimes the IR receiver won't respond to commands from its own remote or a universal remote - even while the remote is pointed directly at the IR unit of the receiver. Yes, I have clicked the "Receiver" button on the OEM remote prior to hitting other buttons with the same result.
> 
> 
> As a note, I also have a HotLink Pro IR blaster setup over the IR receiver of the 6100, but even when I move the blaster out of the way so I could point the remote directly at the 6100, it still doesn't respond to the remote's commands.
> 
> 
> Seems like the issue happens occassionally with no particular, but its really annoying. Any help?



hd54321,

What TV are you using?


----------



## jaymode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd54321* /forum/post/15646649
> 
> 
> Can anyone help out with the IR unit on my 6100's receiver? Sometimes the IR receiver won't respond to commands from its own remote or a universal remote - even while the remote is pointed directly at the IR unit of the receiver. Yes, I have clicked the "Receiver" button on the OEM remote prior to hitting other buttons with the same result.
> 
> 
> As a note, I also have a HotLink Pro IR blaster setup over the IR receiver of the 6100, but even when I move the blaster out of the way so I could point the remote directly at the 6100, it still doesn't respond to the remote's commands.
> 
> 
> Seems like the issue happens occassionally with no particular, but its really annoying. Any help?



Try putting a stick note or a couple layers of masking tape over the IR receiver of the 6100's receiver. This should block out any interference. I have had to do this with a cable box when I got my new TV. LCDs and Plasma can emit a good amount of IR interference. The other thing you can try is turn your TV off and see if the remote works then.


----------



## sammyj826




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve R* /forum/post/15649759
> 
> 
> Have been following this forum for a whild now and it has been most helpful.. Will be purchasing the 6100 soon (well as soon as I get permission from the wife, lol). Has anyone tried a wireless rear speaker setup with the 6100. Does quality diminish, what system would you reccomend etc.... any info would be helpful as running wires to the rears will be difficult for me. Thanks in advance



I've got a wireless Sony system right now. Honestly you will get diminished sound, I just don't think it's worth it. I know running wires is a pain, but it's really the best way in my opinion. Are there any specific challenges? I've run speaker wire in a pretty challenging set up and it's much easier than it originally seems. Some good planning and the right materials and it'll be hard to even notice the wire.


----------



## hd54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15652606
> 
> 
> hd54321,
> 
> What TV are you using?



Panansonic TH-50PZ85U. It's a 50" 1080p Plasma.


----------



## hd54321




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abcuster* /forum/post/15651322
> 
> 
> hd54321, have you bought a new LCD TV, and if so, has this issue developed after doing so? If you answer yes and yes, what manufacturer is it?
> 
> 
> If you didn't buy a new tv, not sure what to tell you.



Nope, 50" Panny Plasma.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *hd54321* /forum/post/15655638
> 
> 
> Nope, 50" Panny Plasma.



hd54321,

Read this link under the More Info tab. Is may be your answer.

http://www.smarthomeusa.com/ShopByMa...CEXK/moreInfo/ 


CycleJoe


----------



## hd54321

Thanks for your comments! I just ordered the Xantech MS1 Emitter Shield Cover from Parts Express ($3.86 shipped). http://www.parts-express.com/pe/show...number=182-496 


Thanks again, let's hope it works.


----------



## jbdawson

Could someone please explain to me how i set up my receiver for use with a ps3/blu ray, where and which things i need to adjust?


im not sure what my receivers supposed to read, it reads this now with a blu ray playing:


red dolby digital sign (i beleive )

hdmi dsp

select button on ps3 reads Dolby Digital Multi-Channel 48khz


----------



## e90_m3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15657255
> 
> 
> Could someone please explain to me how i set up my receiver for use with a ps3/blu ray, where and which things i need to adjust?
> 
> 
> im not sure what my receivers supposed to read, it reads this now with a blu ray playing:
> 
> 
> red dolby digital sign (i beleive )
> 
> hdmi dsp
> 
> select button on ps3 reads Dolby Digital Multi-Channel 48khz



Re. PS3, I asked this several messages above yours, basically for PS3 the ideal setting is PCM (in your PS3 setting) via HDMI and your receiver will display PCM multi channel


----------



## Steve R

Thanks for the imput. Just lazy and a few trick walls, stairwells to get around etc... I kind of knew that sound would be compromised but wanted to see if anyone had the 6100 set up wireless. Thanks again, and now for some serious drilling.....


----------



## cheeseman42001

Could someone help me? I just got a quick question regarding playing music while watching tv/movies... I searched through the thread, but it was hard to pin down what I was looking for without sifting through each page, which, there are way to many to do, and i'm kinda lazy










Anyway, I would like to play music from one source, not the dock, which I know can play music if I plug it into the dock whilst watching TV or some other video source. Question is, can I play audio from another source, say from my HDD on my HTPC while watching TV from my cable box (Watch source cbl/sat, play music from aux (HTPC assigned source). I'm not sure this is possible, what are my options? TIA










Edit....After a quick look through the manual, Can I set up a stereo Speaker set B using RCA Red/White cables from my htpc to the receiver to play music while watching tv? Or will this only come out of 2 speakers regardless if I only enable speaker set B to be on (not A+B)...if i'm understanding it correctly.


----------



## e90_m3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheeseman42001* /forum/post/15659430
> 
> 
> Could someone help me? I just got a quick question regarding playing music while watching tv/movies... I searched through the thread, but it was hard to pin down what I was looking for without sifting through each page, which, there are way to many to do, and i'm kinda lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I would like to play music from one source, not the dock, which I know can play music if I plug it into the dock whilst watching TV or some other video source. Question is, can I play audio from another source, say from my HDD on my HTPC while watching TV from my cable box (Watch source cbl/sat, play music from aux (HTPC assigned source). I'm not sure this is possible, what are my options? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit....After a quick look through the manual, Can I set up a stereo Speaker set B using RCA Red/White cables from my htpc to the receiver to play music while watching tv? Or will this only come out of 2 speakers regardless if I only enable speaker set B to be on (not A+B)...if i'm understanding it correctly.



Are you referring to zone 2? Yes, you can run two sources simultaneously; in your example, 5.1 for your TV and listen to music via your zone 2 speakers. See p. 83 of the manual


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e90_m3* /forum/post/15658525
> 
> 
> Re. PS3, I asked this several messages above yours, basically for PS3 the ideal setting is PCM (in your PS3 setting) via HDMI and your receiver will display PCM multi channel



thanks for responding, yup i set my ps3 to that and am getting pcm multi channel but *only* when on the xmb and playing games


once i start up a blu ray it switches to hdmi or hdmi dsp, and a red dolby sign, what am i doing wrong?


onkyo tells me to just set the ps3 to pcm which ive done and that everythings personal preference


----------



## andydumi

 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=931796 


For PS3 settings. Set it to LPCM. Then make sure in your Blurays you select the correct sound file. Not all of them default to the uncompressed track. Go to the Bluray menu and select the correct track.


The FAQ thread will help.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15638231
> 
> 
> rexb610,
> 
> Here is the rest of my setup. I'm using Cerwin Vega left and right front speakers and a Klipsch center speaker. The rear surround speakers are turned toward the listening area. They are tilted down. It doesn't make much sense to tilt them in since they are only 5 ft. apart.
> 
> The surround speakers are slightly above ear level and slightly behind. I used Audyssey to set up the levels and then touched it up by using a sound meter. I like the center channel level (dialogue) to be 2 db above the other channels. To my ears, the sound is very good. Sound tracks like Iron Man (Blu-ray) and Top Gun (Blu-ray) are amazing on it. The Cerwin Vegas in the front have greatly improved all music audio both in DVDs and music CDs. The Klipsch center speaker has also improved on the clarity of the dialogue.



Thanks Cyclejoe. Nice set-up you have there and gave me lots of ideas. I was about to order the gauge 16 speaker wires from monoprice but i saw you used the white exterior in-wall type speaker wires. That one should better suit me as i have plain white walls and hiding those speaker wires would make it easy. Those wiremolds are pretty expensive though.


It may be off-topic but would like to get your comment/suggestions on my 7.1 layout. I actually posted on http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post15633728 but didn't get any response, maybe you guys can chime in.


My concern was that i have 9ft ceilings and if i ceiling/wall mount the speaker will that affect the surround effects? If i tilt it down would that help my set-up? Also i have my rears approx 9ft back (combo living/dining), i'm planning on ceiling/wall mounting as well and then tilt towards the listeners.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15668570
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=931796
> 
> 
> For PS3 settings. Set it to LPCM. Then make sure in your Blurays you select the correct sound file. Not all of them default to the uncompressed track. Go to the Bluray menu and select the correct track.
> 
> 
> The FAQ thread will help.



thanks so much man that explains most of it, i read around this thread several times but never recalled where you have to manually select PCM under the blu rays menu. i finally got pcm multichannel with superbad which sounded good and i could tell was lossless


the thing i'm still unsure of though, even after reading the audio section under the faq, for some blu rays like goodfellas or purple rain im only given a choice of dolby or dolby truhd which is best?



> Quote:
> *Why doesn't the Dolby TrueHD or DTS HD-Master Audio light on my AVR come on when I'm playing BDs with these lossless audio formats?*
> 
> 
> Because the PS3 is doing the decoding itself of these advanced audio formats, the AVR is always receiving multichannel Linear Pulse Code Modulation (LPCM) from the PS3 when playing such BDs (when connected via HDMI). The AVR may have an indicator showing that the input is PCM, LPCM, MLPCM, or something similar. The AVR would only activate the Dolby TrueHD or DTS HD-MA light if it were doing the decoding.



also i read this in the faq and when i choose dolby or dolby tru hd im getting a red dolby light on my receiver why is this? shouldnt this not be happening and i should still be getting pcm multichannel given the answer above? how can i make sure my receiver isnt doing any decoding


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/15669999
> 
> 
> Thanks Cyclejoe. Nice set-up you have there and gave me lots of ideas. I was about to order the gauge 16 speaker wires from monoprice but i saw you used the white exterior in-wall type speaker wires. That one should better suit me as i have plain white walls and hiding those speaker wires would make it easy. Those wiremolds are pretty expensive though.
> 
> 
> It may be off-topic but would like to get your comment/suggestions on my 7.1 layout. I actually posted on http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post15633728 but didn't get any response, maybe you guys can chime in.
> 
> 
> My concern was that i have 9ft ceilings and if i ceiling/wall mount the speaker will that affect the surround effects? If i tilt it down would that help my set-up? Also i have my rears approx 9ft back (combo living/dining), i'm planning on ceiling/wall mounting as well and then tilt towards the listeners.



rexb610,

Actually I would think that the farther back the rear surround speakers were the less the height would matter. Do tilt them down toward the listening area. Think of a movie theater. Most have the speakers mounted really high up. The auto setup would take into account the distance back and set the levels accordingly. I really don't feel that having the two rear surround speakers close together is much of a problem either. Most people don't have the ideal room for a Home Theater. I certainly don't, but the systems setup can adjust for abnormalities. If you could set the rear speakers on ladders, so that you could experiment with the positions while playing a great HD sound track like Iron Man, which has a lot of directional sound in it, you could see what effect the different positioning has. Just run the auto setup for each new position. If you try a few positions, you will find the best for your situation. Oh yea, past experience has taught me to wait until my wife and kids are out of the house before doing any experimenting! (ha)

CycleJoe


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15672285
> 
> 
> Oh yea, past experience has taught me to wait until my wife and kids are out of the house before doing any experimenting! (ha)
> 
> CycleJoe



ha ha! thanks! i'll definitely take a note on that.


I had my speakers up on wall/ceiling height once and was not impressed with the sound effects, but since i'll be getting the mounts this time which will let me tilt the speakers downwards i guess that would compensate for the height difference.


----------



## booyah5

My boyfriend owed me a Xmas gift so I researched HTIB systems and decided on the HT-S6100 to which he bought it for $610.78 shipped at Amazon. UPS will be rolling by tomorrow with it, but no one will be here to sign for it







. But Friday I will be off, so it will be a fun weekend getting this going!


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *booyah5* /forum/post/15677588
> 
> 
> My boyfriend owed me a Xmas gift so I researched HTIB systems and decided on the HT-S6100 to which he bought it for $610.78 shipped at Amazon. UPS will be rolling by tomorrow with it, but no one will be here to sign for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But Friday I will be off, so it will be a fun weekend getting this going!



booyah5,

Nice boyfriend! Have fun with the new HTIB.


----------



## cwaters425

I have already placed my monoprice order (thanks to several help from members on this site) and also got my banana plugs from ebay. My question is, does it matter if I mount my speakers vertical like normal, or will it sound aweful if i mount them horizontal? I ask because the speakers are 14in long and my soffet i will be putting the rears on is only 11in and i didnt really want the speaker hanging below the soffet.


Thanks,

Chris.


----------



## forcedfedgtp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwaters425* /forum/post/15680193
> 
> 
> I have already placed my monoprice order (thanks to several help from members on this site) and also got my banana plugs from ebay. My question is, does it matter if I mount my speakers vertical like normal, or will it sound aweful if i mount them horizontal? I ask because the speakers are 14in long and my soffet i will be putting the rears on is only 11in and i didnt really want the speaker hanging below the soffet.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris.



I do not see a problem with mounting the rears horizontal, I am pretty sure at least one other member here has done that with this specific HTiB.


Just keep in mind that (for the surround speakers) the woofer and tweeter are in the bottom half of the speaker! So experiement with the woofers towards the outside vs inside...either way...probably can not tell the difference.


----------



## jdanza

The speakers horizontally... the are designed to be mounted horizontal or vertical.


----------



## e90_m3

So I finally got myself my very first Blu-ray disc (Dark Knight) and tried it out on my PS3. I am outputing LPCM to my receiver, but my question is, for best 7.1 sound, which listening mode should I pick? Multichannel, Dolby EX, OR PLIIx? On the PS3 menu, (I am using the game controller), it doesn't label the 2 audio tracks, but one is "English" (does not indicate 5.1 vs. 2.0) and another labels TrueHD 5.1. Which one should I pick or does it matter since the PS3 is sending uncompressed whatever anyway?


And if I am playing DVD where it only has 5.1, which listening mode is ideal (for movies)? EX or PLIIx? Both seem to expand 5.1 to 7.1.....


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e90_m3* /forum/post/15687298
> 
> 
> So I finally got myself my very first Blu-ray disc (Dark Knight) and tried it out on my PS3. I am outputing LPCM to my receiver, but my question is, for best 7.1 sound, which listening mode should I pick? Multichannel, Dolby EX, OR PLIIx? On the PS3 menu, (I am using the game controller), it doesn't label the 2 audio tracks, but one is "English" (does not indicate 5.1 vs. 2.0) and another labels TrueHD 5.1. Which one should I pick or does it matter since the PS3 is sending uncompressed whatever anyway?
> 
> 
> And if I am playing DVD where it only has 5.1, which listening mode is ideal (for movies)? EX or PLIIx? Both seem to expand 5.1 to 7.1.....




e90_m3,

My choice would be PLIIX. Look at the chart on page 60 of the S6100 manual. PLIIX requires 7.1 speakers. EX only requires 6.1 speakers. Do the math.

CycleJoe1


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e90_m3* /forum/post/15687298
> 
> 
> So I finally got myself my very first Blu-ray disc (Dark Knight) and tried it out on my PS3. I am outputing LPCM to my receiver, but my question is, for best 7.1 sound, which listening mode should I pick? Multichannel, Dolby EX, OR PLIIx? On the PS3 menu, (I am using the game controller), it doesn't label the 2 audio tracks, but one is "English" (does not indicate 5.1 vs. 2.0) and another labels TrueHD 5.1. Which one should I pick or does it matter since the PS3 is sending uncompressed whatever anyway?
> 
> 
> And if I am playing DVD where it only has 5.1, which listening mode is ideal (for movies)? EX or PLIIx? Both seem to expand 5.1 to 7.1.....



Pick definitely TrueHD 5.1 for bluray (that's why you have bluray PS3 and the S6100 and enjoy that HD audio) then PLIIX to expand it to 7.1 unless the BD is in 7.1HD then select Multichannel.


----------



## Warez

*Center speaker placement*

I'm having trouble deciding on the placement for the center channel speaker. Would it be better above or below the TV?

My TV and stand look something like this pic:
http://perfecthometheater.com/perfec...PT-60LCX64.jpg 


The first shelf under the TV seems too low. And my shelves are completely full anyway.

I'm guessing placement above the TV would require mounting a shelf to the wall, above the TV, right? If so, the front of the TV sits almost two feet from the wall... would that be too big of a shelf?



Thanks...


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Warez* /forum/post/15693985
> 
> *Center speaker placement*
> 
> I'm having trouble deciding on the placement for the center channel speaker. Would it be better above or below the TV?
> 
> My TV and stand look something like this pic:
> http://perfecthometheater.com/perfec...PT-60LCX64.jpg
> 
> 
> The first shelf under the TV seems too low. And my shelves are completely full anyway.
> 
> I'm guessing placement above the TV would require mounting a shelf to the wall, above the TV, right? If so, the front of the TV sits almost two feet from the wall... would that be too big of a shelf?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...




Warez;15693985,

Consider extending the wire raceway in the back of your stand up to the height of the top of the TV and forward to the top front of the TV. You could use it to run the speaker wire in and to mount the speaker on to.

CycleJoe1


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Warez* /forum/post/15693985
> 
> *Center speaker placement*
> 
> I'm having trouble deciding on the placement for the center channel speaker. Would it be better above or below the TV?
> 
> My TV and stand look something like this pic:
> http://perfecthometheater.com/perfec...PT-60LCX64.jpg
> 
> 
> The first shelf under the TV seems too low. And my shelves are completely full anyway.
> 
> I'm guessing placement above the TV would require mounting a shelf to the wall, above the TV, right? If so, the front of the TV sits almost two feet from the wall... would that be too big of a shelf?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...



Warez;15693985,

Here's another thought. Maybe you could velco the center speaker to the top of the TV. You can get super strong velco that is used to hold componets in cars at Radio Shack.

CycleJoe!


----------



## Rocket_Man

I just received my HT-S6100 (and my Samsung HL61A750). I really did read every post in this forum, but that was before owning this system. I had a 2.0 reciever that was 25 years old. I'm sorry if this was already asked and answered.


What is the recommended listening mode for DD 2.0 and DD 5.1 formats?


I have been using PLIIx.


----------



## cheeseman42001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *e90_m3* /forum/post/15666667
> 
> 
> Are you referring to zone 2? Yes, you can run two sources simultaneously; in your example, 5.1 for your TV and listen to music via your zone 2 speakers. See p. 83 of the manual



Hmm, I think I am confusing myself the more I try to think about it










My initial post was probably unclear - If I want to watch TV/Cable (which I have the cable box hooked up through hdmi) and listen to music from my htpc (which is also hooked up via hdmi) - I think this isn't possible, but could I also hook up a set of red/white RCA cables split from a 3.5 phono(?) jack speaker output (on my asus p5q-em onboard audio) and hook these RCA cables up to the receive some how to get the audio to play via speaker set B? If it's possible, how which set on the back of the receiver would I connect the RCA cables (from the htpc) to? (dvd, game, etc...) I think that might make more sense?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheeseman42001* /forum/post/15717296
> 
> 
> Hmm, I think I am confusing myself the more I try to think about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My initial post was probably unclear - If I want to watch TV/Cable (which I have the cable box hooked up through hdmi) and listen to music from my htpc (which is also hooked up via hdmi) - I think this isn't possible, but could I also hook up a set of red/white RCA cables split from a 3.5 phono(?) jack speaker output (on my asus p5q-em onboard audio) and hook these RCA cables up to the receive some how to get the audio to play via speaker set B? If it's possible, how which set on the back of the receiver would I connect the RCA cables (from the htpc) to? (dvd, game, etc...) I think that might make more sense?



cheeseman42001,

First you have to tell us if you have a 6100 or a 7100. They are different in this area.

CycleJoe1


----------



## Freerojo

I just installed this system for a buddy of mine. Though I have a somewhat higher end system, this is a perfect system for him and family. My question is, I was trying to use the upconversion capability that this system has and didn't seem to have much luck. Let me explain. I have his DVD player hooked up via component video into the receiver. I set up 480i input on receiver and 1080i out. The HDMI goes from receiver to a panasonic 50pz85u. The upconversion comes on to the plasma with very small letterbox at top and bottom of screen and the whole from of the image is shifted to the right leaving a small pillar box on the left. The Pany image was set on "full". The movie was 16x9 enhanced. Anyone have much luck with the upconversion?


----------



## DynamicM3

Just got mine up and running this past Friday! I am still playing with all of the settings but I have one quick question.


When playing 2 channel videos (some divx files as an example) how do I limit the sound to come out of only the front L + R and the sub (though a proper sub output would require its own channel a la 2.1 correct? I guess that is two questions ha) as having all 7 seven speakers firing nearly the same audio doesn't sound good at all. Thank you.


----------



## Freerojo

I believe if you just hit the stereo button, on the remote, it should cycle from all stereo surround to just regular stereo.


----------



## e90_m3

I notice when I am watching some TV shows w/ source DB5.1 and listening mode PLIIx Movie, I only hear 5.1 (no sound from SR and SL but sound from the 2 SB) instead of the expected 7.1. Is this normal?


----------



## dsimmelink

Sorry this may be a dumb question... so the product description says it does 1080i upscaling. Well if your video source is already 1080p (eg. from my PS3 and my Xbox 360) it's not going to do anything to the already perfect video feed right? I assume it will just pass it on through to the TV unaltered correct?


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsimmelink* /forum/post/15728791
> 
> 
> Sorry this may be a dumb question... so the product description says it does 1080i upscaling. Well if your video source is already 1080p (eg. from my PS3 and my Xbox 360) it's not going to do anything to the already perfect video feed right? I assume it will just pass it on through to the TV unaltered correct?



Hey dsimmelink, your assumptions are correct. It will upscale any signal lower than 1080i up to 1080i, but native 1080i and 1080p signals will be outputted unaltered.


The below is from page 107 of the manual

Attachment 132332


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsimmelink* /forum/post/15728791
> 
> 
> Sorry this may be a dumb question... so the product description says it does 1080i upscaling. Well if your video source is already 1080p (eg. from my PS3 and my Xbox 360) it's not going to do anything to the already perfect video feed right? I assume it will just pass it on through to the TV unaltered correct?



correct


----------



## dsimmelink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurba* /forum/post/15729255
> 
> 
> Hey dsimmelink, your assumptions are correct. It will upscale any signal lower than 1080i up to 1080i, but native 1080i and 1080p signals will be outputted unaltered.
> 
> 
> The below is from page 107 of the manual
> 
> Attachment 132332



Great, thanks for the clarification.










One other thing I just read in another forum.. somebody stated that only the Onkyo TX-SR*706* and higher is capable of processing multi-channel PCM. Is this true??? I was under the impression that the TX-SR606 and also the HT-S6100 were capable of this as well since their HDMI interface accepts both audio and video signals. Am I missing something here??


----------



## jaymode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dsimmelink* /forum/post/15735616
> 
> 
> Great, thanks for the clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other thing I just read in another forum.. somebody stated that only the Onkyo TX-SR*706* and higher is capable of processing multi-channel PCM. Is this true??? I was under the impression that the TX-SR606 and also the HT-S6100 were capable of this as well since their HDMI interface accepts both audio and video signals. Am I missing something here??



Yes the TX-Sr606 can process multi-channel PCM. I have my HTPC outputting 1080p and 7.1 channel PCM over HDMI.


----------



## cheeseman42001




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15718798
> 
> 
> cheeseman42001,
> 
> First you have to tell us if you have a 6100 or a 7100. They are different in this area.
> 
> CycleJoe1



i have the 6100, sorry about that - Am I out of luck?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cheeseman42001* /forum/post/15737273
> 
> 
> i have the 6100, sorry about that - Am I out of luck?



cheeseman42001,

The 6100 outputs the same audio input on both the A and B speakers and for anything to be output on the B speakers, the input has to be 2 channel analog. The 7100 has two zones and I believe would do what you are asking.

CycleJoe


----------



## drblank1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TurboTurba* /forum/post/15729255
> 
> 
> Hey dsimmelink, your assumptions are correct. It will upscale any signal lower than 1080i up to 1080i, but native 1080i and 1080p signals will be outputted unaltered.
> 
> 
> The below is from page 107 of the manual
> 
> Attachment 132332



So the HDMI does not do any conversion? It only happens on the component, svideo, composite inputs? Or am I reading the chart wrong?


----------



## TurboTurba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *drblank1* /forum/post/15752021
> 
> 
> So the HDMI does not do any conversion? It only happens on the component, svideo, composite inputs? Or am I reading the chart wrong?



That's correct. It sounds like you're reading the chart properly. The chart isn't the best, I know, but that's what was in the manual.


----------



## Paisa49

Hello everyone. I'm a newb to this forum, but because of the valuable information in this thread, I've purchased the Onkyo 6100. However, the reason for my post is because after some searching on here, I wasn't able to find this issue answered. Specifically, I have a Wii connected and assigned to the "CD Component /CD Audio slots" in the back of my receiver, and I have been unable to get the image to display in 16:9 on my LCD Television, despite trying to change the display settings on the Wii itself and my TV. I need some guidance in this regard.


Is there a way to get the image to come through in 16:9 by hooking up the system through the reciever? Alternatively, what's the best way to connect the Wii through the reciever so that I get the best out of both the Wii and my surround sound home theater system?


Any guidance is appreciated, and feel free to discuss the connectivity aspect of this question in the simplest terms. I'm not very tech-saavy.


----------



## booyah5

I'd like to know if there's an easy way to have a mode to pipe all sound to the rear speakers for night viewing - I ask because I have a bedroom below me.


----------



## Krieger119

Hey guys, instead of opening a new thread, I wanted to come on here and get opinions from my fellow Onkyo owners. Ok, I currently have a 7.1 Onkyo HT-790 HTIB setup in my apartment with my XBR5 and PS3 and 360. My first question is, is it time to upgrade? Before answering that, I want ya'll to know that I'm considering upgrading because my friend wanted me to go help pick out a HTIB for her. I saw the 6100 and immediately thought that would be a nice upgrade for me especially since I don't have an HDMI receiver. So I offered her my system for 100 and I'd take the 6100 (was thinking about the 5100 until I read that it was HDMI passthrough only). So considering I'm getting 100 off the system, should I upgrade to the 6100?

My last question, if I do upgrade, should I go with the 6100 or the 7100 or the 9100? I'm not trying to get the best ... I'm trying to get the best bang for my buck.

I'm not dissatisfied with my current setup at all. However, I doon't know if I'm missing out on better audio by not upgrading. I don't know if I should stick with what I have or should I go for this offer or should I just start buying separate components to begin replacing my 790 components.

What do you guys say?


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krieger119* /forum/post/15767204
> 
> 
> Hey guys, instead of opening a new thread, I wanted to come on here and get opinions from my fellow Onkyo owners. Ok, I currently have a 7.1 Onkyo HT-790 HTIB setup in my apartment with my XBR5 and PS3 and 360. My first question is, is it time to upgrade? Before answering that, I want ya'll to know that I'm considering upgrading because my friend wanted me to go help pick out a HTIB for her. I saw the 6100 and immediately thought that would be a nice upgrade for me especially since I don't have an HDMI receiver. So I offered her my system for 100 and I'd take the 6100 (was thinking about the 5100 until I read that it was HDMI passthrough only). So considering I'm getting 100 off the system, should I upgrade to the 6100?
> 
> My last question, if I do upgrade, should I go with the 6100 or the 7100 or the 9100? I'm not trying to get the best ... I'm trying to get the best bang for my buck.
> 
> I'm not dissatisfied with my current setup at all. However, I doon't know if I'm missing out on better audio by not upgrading. I don't know if I should stick with what I have or should I go for this offer or should I just start buying separate components to begin replacing my 790 components.
> 
> What do you guys say?



Since your 790 works just fine, any HTiB you buy would be a lateral move instead of upgrade. Upgrade your speakers if you really want “bang for your buck” – move your current front to the back and get a good set of L/C/R speakers in front. Sorry, but you just will not notice any better audio by getting another Onkyo HTiB – except the 9100 has slightly better speakers…but they’re still worse than anything you’d buy separately.


The receiver you have is fine and you can upgrade speakers without a problem. I’d even go so far to say it would be foolish to give everything up for $100…and if you like the girl there are better, cheaper ways to get her. If you’re not into her then let her buy her own stuff!


----------



## deathnote

What under carpet wire do you recommend?


Also, would these speaker stands work? http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## Krieger119




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/15767295
> 
> 
> Since your 790 works just fine, any HTiB you buy would be a lateral move instead of upgrade. Upgrade your speakers if you really want “bang for your buck” – move your current front to the back and get a good set of L/C/R speakers in front. Sorry, but you just will not notice any better audio by getting another Onkyo HTiB – except the 9100 has slightly better speakers…but they’re still worse than anything you’d buy separately.
> 
> 
> The receiver you have is fine and you can upgrade speakers without a problem. I’d even go so far to say it would be foolish to give everything up for $100…and if you like the girl there are better, cheaper ways to get her. If you’re not into her then let her buy her own stuff!



Thx for the advice ... I will be going for some speakers and maybe a better sub. Unfortunately, I know nothing about picking speakers so I guess I'll be going to listen to them ... but I probably won't be able to tell the difference between them :-\\


EDIT: BTW, whats a good place to go shopping for speakers? pricewise that is ... or maybe even to go listen to some (I'm in NYC).


----------



## sammyj826

@deathnote: those will work, however, be warned, they're not all that stable. If you're planning to put them in a high traffic area, I might pass. They're sturdy enough where the speakers won't fall over all the time or anything, but not super stable. Also, none of the screws that come with them will fit the Onkyo speakers. Go to Home Depot and get 1/4" x 1/2" screws (the flat head ones work). They're like $.98/pair.


@Krieger: J&R in the city is a good place to listen to speakers but I find their salesmen to be somewhat douchy. Honestly, go to your local store (best buy, j&r, whatever), find exactly what you like, then price shop and buy it online.


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Krieger119* /forum/post/15773195
> 
> 
> Thx for the advice ... I will be going for some speakers and maybe a better sub. Unfortunately, I know nothing about picking speakers so I guess I'll be going to listen to them ... but I probably won't be able to tell the difference between them :-\\
> 
> 
> EDIT: BTW, whats a good place to go shopping for speakers? pricewise that is ... or maybe even to go listen to some (I'm in NYC).



So...it's a pretty big topic and there are a few things to consider; size, price, intended use, design, etc... You might be surprised at how much difference you'd be able to notice - especially if you go to a real audio shop. Your bigbox electronics store will only have a limited number of brands but they're not the best place to listen and I'd agree the salesmen are probably "douchy" and not worth talking to.


----------



## Paisa49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paisa49* /forum/post/15756306
> 
> 
> Hello everyone. I'm a newb to this forum, but because of the valuable information in this thread, I've purchased the Onkyo 6100. However, the reason for my post is because after some searching on here, I wasn't able to find this issue answered. Specifically, I have a Wii connected and assigned to the "CD Component /CD Audio slots" in the back of my receiver, and I have been unable to get the image to display in 16:9 on my LCD Television, despite trying to change the display settings on the Wii itself and my TV. I need some guidance in this regard.
> 
> 
> Is there a way to get the image to come through in 16:9 by hooking up the system through the reciever? Alternatively, what's the best way to connect the Wii through the reciever so that I get the best out of both the Wii and my surround sound home theater system?
> 
> 
> Any guidance is appreciated, and feel free to discuss the connectivity aspect of this question in the simplest terms. I'm not very tech-saavy.



So, can anyone recommend the best way of connecting a Wii, via component cables, to a 6100 receiver when you already have a Blue Ray player assigned to the DVD slot and a Motorola High Def DVR/Cable Box assigned to the cable slot?


Is it impossible because of the HD up-converting to get the Wii to appear in 16:9?


Much appreciated if anyone could answer my questions.


----------



## sammyj826




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paisa49* /forum/post/15777069
> 
> 
> So, can anyone recommend the best way of connecting a Wii, via component cables, to a 6100 receiver when you already have a Blue Ray player assigned to the DVD slot and a Motorola High Def DVR/Cable Box assigned to the cable slot?
> 
> 
> Is it impossible because of the HD up-converting to get the Wii to appear in 16:9?
> 
> 
> Much appreciated if anyone could answer my questions.



In the "Screen" settings in the Wii, do you have it set to output to 16x9? What if you connect it to the TV directly, do you get widescreen then? I haven't connected my wii yet, I'll probably do that tonight, but I would thing it should work w/o a problem as long as it's outputing 16x9.


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sammyj826* /forum/post/15777173
> 
> 
> In the "Screen" settings in the Wii, do you have it set to output to 16x9? What if you connect it to the TV directly, do you get widescreen then? I haven't connected my wii yet, I'll probably do that tonight, but I would thing it should work w/o a problem as long as it's outputing 16x9.



since the Wii only outputs 480p, there is nothing in the signal itself that indicates the aspect ratio, so it is left up to your display device to present it either stretched or in a pillarbox. generally this is based on user input (little aspect ratio button on your TV remote







).


I dont own a 6100, so I am not sure what adjustments it allows based on source.



as for the lack of inputs... use HDMI


----------



## lilxskull

I just bought one of these s6100 home theaters but it still isn't here. Should I connect everything to it or leave some things connected to just the tv? Also do they upconvert my videos to 1080p but then my tv only supports up to 720p/1080i (need to buy a new tv soon but was waiting for the Samsung LUXIA) so does that mean the videos will only be 720p/1080i? And if I still want to use tv speakers, I'm soppose to use the optical wire right?


----------



## Paisa49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sammyj826* /forum/post/15777173
> 
> 
> In the "Screen" settings in the Wii, do you have it set to output to 16x9? What if you connect it to the TV directly, do you get widescreen then? I haven't connected my wii yet, I'll probably do that tonight, but I would thing it should work w/o a problem as long as it's outputing 16x9.



Actually, when I set the Wii to 16:9, it looked even worse. It was strangely more scrunched together.


I haven't hooked it up to the T.V. directly because I wanted to take advantage of the surround sound capabilities of the 6100. I was hoping that someone else on here may have a solution before I shift the connection over from receiver to T.V.


When you hook your Wii to your 6100 tonight, Sammy, could you post your results?


----------



## booyah5

If your source is 1080p, it will pipe that through, but can upconvert SD to 720p or 1080i.


Also, I've notice a setting that allows you to pipe audio through to the TV which I have set to off. But note that you'd still need to have the receiver on and selected to the right source if everything goes through that.


----------



## Paisa49




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ted the Penguin* /forum/post/15777650
> 
> 
> 
> as for the lack of inputs... use HDMI



The best you can do with the Wii is component video, and the Onkyo 6100 only has two inputs for component video (CD and DVD). Everything else I have connected (DVD player and cable box) to the receiver is High Def compatible. The only output that I have from receiver to my TV is via the hdmi out port.


----------



## dsimmelink




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paisa49* /forum/post/15778337
> 
> 
> Actually, when I set the Wii to 16:9, it looked even worse. It was strangely more scrunched together.
> 
> 
> I haven't hooked it up to the T.V. directly because I wanted to take advantage of the surround sound capabilities of the 6100. I was hoping that someone else on here may have a solution before I shift the connection over from receiver to T.V.
> 
> 
> When you hook your Wii to your 6100 tonight, Sammy, could you post your results?



You could try hooking the video feed up directly to your TV (via component ideally) and then send the audio feed to your receiver. Maybe that will fix your weird video quality problem?


----------



## lightforce18

hey guys just got the system. has anyone bought any mounts besides the one off monoprice? I dont wanna buy the monoprice ones if they suck lol


----------



## CXK

Ive got an 8300HD DVR from Scientific Atlanta, ive got it connected to my reciever via HDMI but for some reason it doenst sound great. The receiver shows Dolby D while watching TV though.


My movies sound great on Blu-ray at the same settings and volume level but TV audio sounds boring and doesnt have a lot of bass without getting up and changing my woofer's volume level (i use a definitve Supercube 1 instead of the stock).


Ive also noticed that anything but uncompressed stuff seems to sound underwhelming and just bad in most cases. Is this me being spoiled with the new audio formats im enjoying?


Any suggestions?


----------



## sammyj826




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CXK* /forum/post/15781894
> 
> 
> Ive got an 8300HD DVR from Scientific Atlanta, ive got it connected to my reciever via HDMI but for some reason it doenst sound great. The receiver shows Dolby D while watching TV though.
> 
> 
> My movies sound great on Blu-ray at the same settings and volume level but TV audio sounds boring and doesnt have a lot of bass without getting up and changing my woofer's volume level (i use a definitve Supercube 1 instead of the stock).
> 
> 
> Ive also noticed that anything but uncompressed stuff seems to sound underwhelming and just bad in most cases. Is this me being spoiled with the new audio formats im enjoying?
> 
> 
> Any suggestions?



1. Have you run the Audyssey setup yet?

2. When watching cable, what mode are you using? Try using Dolby PLIIx Movie, still underwhelming?


----------



## booyah5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lightforce18* /forum/post/15780603
> 
> 
> hey guys just got the system. has anyone bought any mounts besides the one off monoprice? I dont wanna buy the monoprice ones if they suck lol



I just mounted mine with screws and the rubber spacers. Is there a big advantage with using mounts?


----------



## sammyj826




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *booyah5* /forum/post/15783171
> 
> 
> I just mounted mine with screws and the rubber spacers. Is there a big advantage with using mounts?



Mounting directly is fine. The only advantage to mounts is that you can angle the speakers.


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paisa49* /forum/post/15778376
> 
> 
> The best you can do with the Wii is component video, and the Onkyo 6100 only has two inputs for component video (CD and DVD). Everything else I have connected (DVD player and cable box) to the receiver is High Def compatible. The only output that I have from receiver to my TV is via the hdmi out port.



I was suggesting that you use HDMI for your bluray player... reducing the cables to connect it from 11 to 1, and still supporting lossless audio. If you are worried about cable price, check out monoprice.com


Trying to get the Wii to display properly, you should have it set to 16:9 in its screen settings, and then you will need to set the zoom mode on the receiver to "full". if you are not using the receivers upscaler, then set your TV's zoom mode/aspect ratio to "full"


----------



## gr1fter

Hi,

I can't figure out what listening modes to use. Can you all give me what your listening modes are for the following...


Blu-Ray Watching -

Xbox360 / Ps3 Gaming -

Cable/Sat. TV -


Atm i just have everything set to ALL CH SET which seems to give me the "Loudest" sound but i don't know if that it is pushing out the "Correct" sound.


Thanks.


----------



## sammyj826




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gr1fter* /forum/post/15785810
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I can't figure out what listening modes to use. Can you all give me what your listening modes are for the following...
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray Watching -
> 
> Xbox360 / Ps3 Gaming -
> 
> Cable/Sat. TV -
> 
> 
> Atm i just have everything set to ALL CH SET which seems to give me the "Loudest" sound but i don't know if that it is pushing out the "Correct" sound.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Blu-Ray Watching - either direct PCM or Dolby PLIIx Movie

Xbox360 / Ps3 Gaming - either direct PCM or Dolby PLIIx Movie

Cable/Sat. TV - Dolby PLIIx Movie


All Chan Ste is stereo broadcast in all channels. It'll definitely give you the "loudest" sound, but it's far from the "correct" sound. You're essentially taking a 5.1 or 7.1 channel source and downgrading it to a 2 channel source.


The only time I'll put All Chan Ste on is like listening to music during a party.


----------



## gr1fter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sammyj826* /forum/post/15786973
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray Watching - either direct PCM or Dolby PLIIx Movie
> 
> Xbox360 / Ps3 Gaming - either direct PCM or Dolby PLIIx Movie
> 
> Cable/Sat. TV - Dolby PLIIx Movie
> 
> 
> All Chan Ste is stereo broadcast in all channels. It'll definitely give you the "loudest" sound, but it's far from the "correct" sound. You're essentially taking a 5.1 or 7.1 channel source and downgrading it to a 2 channel source.
> 
> 
> The only time I'll put All Chan Ste on is like listening to music during a party.



Thank you...so it should be faily normal to be in the mid 40's / 50's for average listening sound with Dolby PLIIx ? or am I just starting to lose my hearing


----------



## swak

Lately been having issues with what I thought was an HDCP hand-shake issue using hdmi cables and a vudu box connected to my Onkyo 606. The vudu would momentarily connect and then a blue screen, even sometimes a message regarding the tv not being HDCP compliant briefly would appear. Re-boooting the vudu box multiple times and AVR power cycling was needed to make the picture stay on the screen. OK, I have been talking to vudu support and their first suggestion was connect the vudu directly to the tv. I have done that which has fixed the issue. *THE QUESTION: Anyone passing a 1080p/24 video signal thru an Onkyo AVR without issues?* Vudu has commented that perhaps the ONKYO cannot handle a 1080p/24 signal (I tried both "auto" and "through" settings).


----------



## GAM5

I am passing a 1080p/24 signal from my DirecTV HD-DVR through my 6100 when watching some 1080p trailers they have on the On Demand service. They look great and play back with no issues.


----------



## swak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GAM5* /forum/post/15789336
> 
> 
> I am passing a 1080p/24 signal from my DirecTV HD-DVR through my 6100 when watching some 1080p trailers they have on the On Demand service. They look great and play back with no issues.



Thanks for the reply but do they advertise their signal as 1080p/24? I told vudu my ps3 worked fine going through the onkyo, vudu said most blue-rays output 1080p/30 or 1080p/60 and vudu thought those would be less of an issue.


----------



## GAM5

DirecTv actually says it has to be 1080p/24 (TVs that only do 1080p/60 won't work) and when playing that type of contect my TV also displays that resolution when I hit display.


----------



## lightforce18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *booyah5* /forum/post/15783171
> 
> 
> I just mounted mine with screws and the rubber spacers. Is there a big advantage with using mounts?





How many screws in each speaker?


----------



## booyah5

One per if mounting vertically, and two if horizontally. I have mine right up next to the ceiling, but it doesn't sound like it. These speakers don't seem too directional which is good for mounting flush up against the wall.


----------



## galeto

Hello, all! Question regarding 6100 - just got mine today. When doing the Audyssey calibration, the remote did not work. I had to use [ENTER] button on the receiver to be able to get it done. Remote just didnt work.


Anyone had the same problem? Is it normal? Am I doing sth wrong?


Thanks much


----------



## galeto

I received my 6100 today and noticed that the receiver did not have the yellow sticker that I have seen in stores and also posted here on the pictures. it is the one that says how many HDMI output, 1200 W, etc. It kind of got me thinking this thing was not new. But store, J&R, confirmed it is brand new.


Anyone received theirs with no sticker on receiver? Am I just unecessarily concerned here?


Thanks much


----------



## booyah5

I don't recall a sticker from the one I got from Amazon new.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galeto* /forum/post/15801475
> 
> 
> Hello, all! Question regarding 6100 - just got mine today. When doing the Audyssey calibration, the remote did not work. I had to use [ENTER] button on the receiver to be able to get it done. Remote just didnt work.
> 
> 
> Anyone had the same problem? Is it normal? Am I doing sth wrong?
> 
> 
> Thanks much



galeto,

Mine didn't work at first either. Then I realized that I had to have the 'REMOTE MODE' on 'RECEIVER'.

CycleJoe


----------



## galeto

cyclejoe, thank you very much.I just did it and it worked.










Anyone else got their receiver without the yellow sticker? I am about to call the store but want to make sure I am not overreacting. The sticker I am talking about is the one that comes right below the display on the actual receiver with the information about number of HDMI, Ipod compatible, 1200 W.


I would take it off anyway. I am just trying to understand if not having it is a proxy for not-new...


Thanks again


----------



## galeto

Hello again! I have one more stupid question. The TV speakers are making a huge noise as if due to interference. Right now, I need to mute the TV to be able to watch anything. I wouldnt mind but the mute icon does not go away besides the annoying cc. Could it be the multiple wires in the back creating some type of eletromagnetic interference? The TV speaker is in the back of the TV and faces the wall where all the wires are.


Thank you very much.


----------



## sammyj826

Im sure there's a setting in the TV to turn the speaker off. Is it built into the TV? My TV came with one that was built in, but in order to use it, I needed to attach some wires into the TV's sound output. If that's the case, disconnect the wires.


----------



## provels

For anyone still dealing with low frequency hum from ground loops: I made a post with my solution in "The Onkyo TX-SR606 Owners Thread". Hope it helps someone.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...5#post15807625


----------



## offroadr12

Just started setting my 6100 up tonight, is it normal for the TV to stop outputting sound? My Panasonic plasma no longer has sound. This seems odd.


----------



## afrogt

Do you need the TV to still output sound? That kind of what the A/V receiver is for.


There is a setting to allow HDMI audio output to pass thru the receiver to the TV, check page 82 of your manual.


----------



## galeto

Hey, all! Thanks for the tips. Everything is running smoothly now. TV speakers are off and finally learned how to use the remote to control all my equipment.


As I use it, the one thing that bugs me is not having a ipod menu on the screen to be able to see what I am doing with my songs. It seems that the only way is to set up playlists. My panasonic had a menu on the screen that was very helpful. Just a minor.


Thanks again.


----------



## msw1382

Finally pulled the trigger on this one. Got it for $559 w/free shipping from Amazon. Can't wait for Monday to hook this bad boy up and toss in a Blu-Ray!


Any tips for getting this thing set up in 5.1 mode? I do not have the room for 7.1.


----------



## cwaters425

I got mine last week. Had a couple free nights, so one night i ran all the wires for the front's and surrounds, and the next night i ran the back surrounds and hoooked everything up. setup was a breeze and everything works great! Watched wanted last night and even though its not a real intense movie, the surround sound was awesome. Tonight Im going to watch Black Hawk Down and really get the full experience.


-Chris.


----------



## booyah5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msw1382* /forum/post/15814013
> 
> 
> Any tips for getting this thing set up in 5.1 mode? I do not have the room for 7.1.



I have mine setup in a 12'x14' bedroom with all 7 speakers and subwoofer just fine. I know ideally, the rear speakers should be setup 3' behind the viewer, but mounted on the wall about 18" from either side of my bed works pretty damn well.


----------



## Jaswaters

For those that have the 7100, did you have issues with the setup for the as-140 stands? Mine must be missing parts. All i received was the stand/base itself with the piece attached to the top and the wire running throughout. I have found that it is physically impossible to connect the speaker to the stand.


Here is the top of the stand:
 


Here is the speaker next to the stand:
 


What is the problem? Am I missing any parts?


----------



## lilxskull

I just got mine today and set it up and works great. But I didn't connect everything on it and left some connections like my directv on the tv. Can I still use the onkyo speakers without having to plug it into the receiver.


----------



## provels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jaswaters* /forum/post/15819075
> 
> 
> For those that have the 7100, did you have issues with the setup for the as-140 stands? Mine must be missing parts. All i received was the stand/base itself with the piece attached to the top and the wire running throughout. I have found that it is physically impossible to connect the speaker to the stand.
> 
> 
> What is the problem? Am I missing any parts?



Doesn't the single screw fit the speaker hole? They fit tight, it's a tapered nut


----------



## Desert Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *galeto* /forum/post/15801490
> 
> 
> I received my 6100 today and noticed that the receiver did not have the yellow sticker that I have seen in stores and also posted here on the pictures. it is the one that says how many HDMI output, 1200 W, etc. It kind of got me thinking this thing was not new. But store, J&R, confirmed it is brand new.
> 
> 
> Anyone received theirs with no sticker on receiver? Am I just unecessarily concerned here?
> 
> 
> Thanks much



My brand new 6100 was delivered yesterday from Vanns without a yellow sticker. No worries!


----------



## jschlitzer

I just bought the HT-S6100 from vanns.com for $549.98 + no shipping + no tax. When I ordered, it said it'd take almost 2 weeks for it to arrive. Well shortly after ordering, I got the shipping notification email and I'll receive it in a few days. I highly recommend ordering this system through Vann's.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jschlitzer* /forum/post/15824183
> 
> 
> I just bought the HT-S6100 from vanns.com for $549.98 + no shipping + no tax. When I ordered, it said it'd take almost 2 weeks for it to arrive. Well shortly after ordering, I got the shipping notification email and I'll receive it in a few days. I highly recommend ordering this system through Vann's.



I can verify this! the EXACT same thing happened to me! Same price, same model, it said that it estimated ship date being a lil more than 2 weeks later, but then I get a random fedex email and receiving the shipment from Montana to California in 4-5 days!!! awesome!!!


----------



## FlPhillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gr1fter* /forum/post/15785810
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I can't figure out what listening modes to use. Can you all give me what your listening modes are for the following...
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray Watching -
> 
> Xbox360 / Ps3 Gaming -
> 
> Cable/Sat. TV -
> 
> 
> Atm i just have everything set to ALL CH SET which seems to give me the "Loudest" sound but i don't know if that it is pushing out the "Correct" sound.
> 
> 
> Thanks.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sammyj826* /forum/post/15786973
> 
> 
> Blu-Ray Watching - either direct PCM or Dolby PLIIx Movie
> 
> Xbox360 / Ps3 Gaming - either direct PCM or Dolby PLIIx Movie
> 
> Cable/Sat. TV - Dolby PLIIx Movie
> 
> 
> All Chan Ste is stereo broadcast in all channels. It'll definitely give you the "loudest" sound, but it's far from the "correct" sound. You're essentially taking a 5.1 or 7.1 channel source and downgrading it to a 2 channel source.
> 
> 
> The only time I'll put All Chan Ste on is like listening to music during a party.





Thanks for asking the question,


and thanks for answering the question. I just picked up my system today, and this is my first surround sound deal.


I had no clue what any of the modes or settings meant.


big help


----------



## FlPhillie

I got an open box deal, and I was not provided with a calibration Mic, nor was I provided enough wire for all of the speakers.


at the moment I have the Rears, the fronts the middle and the sub hooked up.


Will this work as normal 5.1?


Also what listening mode should I us to get plain 5.1 until I can hook up the rest?


I have 360

comcast cable box and

Blue Ray


all through HDMI


----------



## afrogt

Make sure you have the rears connected to the "SURROUND" terminals, not the "SURROUND BACK" if you're only doing 5.1.


In fact, set the surround back to NONE or OFF, whatever it is on your receiver.


----------



## FlPhillie

Ahhh Ok thanks!


I have them on surround back.


----------



## blasto65

Ok I have question I am planning to get 6100 in a few days and I wanted to know the Xbox360 with the latest update says it can do 1080p over component but 6100 only does 1080i over component what will actually show on a 1080p LCD. Will it be 1080i or 1080p. Sorry if this is confusing I am new to this and is confusing for me.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blasto65* /forum/post/15829176
> 
> 
> Ok I have question I am planning to get 6100 in a few days and I wanted to know the Xbox360 with the latest update says it can do 1080p over component but 6100 only does 1080i over component what will actually show on a 1080p LCD. Will it be 1080i or 1080p. Sorry if this is confusing I am new to this and is confusing for me.



There is a setting in the Receiver where you can set it to "pass-through" where it will just let the signal "pass through" and not convert it or anything...but if you want the upconverting for a dvd player or sd set top box, you might have to change it everytime...only downside i'm seeing...


----------



## infin|ty

I am slightly confused. When I have my Scientific Atlanta 8300HD cable box running into the reciever, it says "DD" in the little red lettering. However under the listening modes it still says it's on Pro Logic Movie. Why can't I select Dolby Digital under listening modes?


----------



## blasto65




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/15829594
> 
> 
> There is a setting in the Receiver where you can set it to "pass-through" where it will just let the signal "pass through" and not convert it or anything...but if you want the upconverting for a dvd player or sd set top box, you might have to change it everytime...only downside i'm seeing...



But will it still pass out the one HDMI to the tv or would I have to use anoth set of component cables to go from receiver to tv.


----------



## Ron_V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jschlitzer* /forum/post/15824183
> 
> 
> I just bought the HT-S6100 from vanns.com for $549.98 + no shipping + no tax. When I ordered, it said it'd take almost 2 weeks for it to arrive. Well shortly after ordering, I got the shipping notification email and I'll receive it in a few days. I highly recommend ordering this system through Vann's.




Seems like the best deal out there for us CA folks. Anyone see any better? I'm about to take the plunge.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blasto65* /forum/post/15831149
> 
> 
> But will it still pass out the one HDMI to the tv or would I have to use anoth set of component cables to go from receiver to tv.



it will pass-through through the HDMI to the TV. Actually, the option for this is under an HDMI setting selection. So you do NOT need another set of component cables to go from receiver to TV


----------



## blasto65

Thank you so much you guys have been so helpful


----------



## FlPhillie

Another question. I got this as an open box buy, but it did not come with the setup Mic. Any place I could buy this mic?


----------



## Desert Fuzz

After many months of research including reading this forum, I finally decided to buy the Onkyo HT-S6100. My initial experience has been very favorable, in large part due to the comments I have read from regular contributors in this forum. Many thanks to all of you for sharing your expertise and lessons learned. Here is an overview of my own experience so far.


The 6100 was ordered online from Vanns.com on Saturday the 7th and it was delivered last Friday. This was my first experience with Vann's and it was a good one. I got everything hooked up and running this weekend. Due to the layout of my living room, I have it set up as a 5.1 system with the surround speakers used in the back, while the surround back speakers are safely stored in the box for possible future use.


I used HDMI cables to connect the DirecTV HR21 HD-DVR and Toshiba XA-2 HD-DVD player to the receiver, and ran HDMI from the receiver to the Sony 52 LCD XBR TV. I also connected the STB directly to the TV with component and audio cables so I could watch TV without turning on the receiver, though I don't expect to do that very often.


I ordered the cables that I did not already have from Monoprice.com, including 16-AWG speaker wire and banana plugs recommended by others. After shopping around online, I bought Sanus HF1B stands for the front speakers from TheNerds.net. Both shipments arrived within three days. The rear speakers sit on top of bookcases.


I agree with previous comments about speakers being the weak link in a HTiB system and designed primarily for movies and TV. The Onkyo speakers sounded good when trying out a couple of HD-DVDs, including 2001: A Space Odyssey, but I decided to keep my trusty old Genesis speakers for listening to CDs and music. They are hooked up as the B speakers and sit on low speaker stands I have had for years, alongside the Onkyo front speakers.


Because it would have been difficult to run speaker wires to the rear speakers due to the room layout, I decided to connect them with the Rocketfish RF-WHTIB universal wireless rear speaker kit, purchased at Best Buy. It was a snap to set up and, after doing the Audyssey automatic speaker set-up, it works like a charm. I use a Netgear Wireless-N Router for my home network and so far have not observed any interference with the Rocketfish system.


That is my setup and initial observations, and I'm sure I will have questions and do some tweaking as I get more experience with the system. So far, I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Luisfc1972

quick quesion i am confused about. this receiver upconverts dvds to 1080i via hdmi per the specs.


will regular dvds upconverted through my panasonic 35k bluray player be upconverted to 1080i and not 1080p?


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luisfc1972* /forum/post/15839007
> 
> 
> quick quesion i am confused about. this receiver upconverts dvds to 1080i via hdmi per the specs.
> 
> 
> will regular dvds upconverted through my panasonic 35k bluray player be upconverted to 1080i and not 1080p?



hmm that's a pretty tough question...In the HDMI options, the upconverting setting has a "pass through" and "auto" option as well as different resolutions (i.e. 720p, 1080i)...I can't say for sure but I'm pretty sure "auto" will be able to discern that there's a 1080p signal coming through and not "upconvert it" (downconverting it in the end) to 1080i. Also, without knowing the specifics of your setup, it only upconverts analog and component signals. I don't know/think it will upconvert anything coming from an hdmi cord. If anything, u can be at ease that there is a "pass through" option...


----------



## jbdawson

I've also got a quick question, I used Audessey to calibrate my setup and it sounds pretty good as far as movies and cable go. But as far as music goes while under Dock or Aux it sounds too low. Is it possible to mess with the + - db levels for a specific input but not the whole thing? I want to tweak the Dock and Aux speaker levels but leave the speaker levels for the other inputs alone how is this done?'


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15840351
> 
> 
> I've also got a quick question, I used Audessey to calibrate my setup and it sounds pretty good as far as movies and cable go. But as far as music goes while under Dock or Aux it sounds too low. Is it possible to mess with the + - db levels for a specific input but not the whole thing? I want to tweak the Dock and Aux speaker levels but leave the speaker levels for the other inputs alone how is this done?'



jbdawson,

Go to the main menu, while on the source that you want louder (ie Aux). Select 'Source Setup' then 'Intelivolume'. Crank it up to your heart's content.

CycleJoe


----------



## msw1382

Finally got mine setup last night after a few hours of drilling and wiring.


Sounds fantastic except for one little (read HUGE) issue. The center is blown out of the box. Luckily Amazon is sending me a compltely new unit at no cost to me.


Is there a chance that it is the reciever and not the speaker? The center will output sound fine for the most part but when it gets to lower sound levels I get a lot of static mixed in with the sound.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *msw1382* /forum/post/15841751
> 
> 
> Finally got mine setup last night after a few hours of drilling and wiring.
> 
> 
> Sounds fantastic except for one little (read HUGE) issue. The center is blown out of the box. Luckily Amazon is sending me a compltely new unit at no cost to me.
> 
> 
> Is there a chance that it is the reciever and not the speaker? The center will output sound fine for the most part but when it gets to lower sound levels I get a lot of static mixed in with the sound.



msw1382,

Swap the speaker wires on the back of the receiver. Move the wires for the left channel to the center terminals and vice versa. Does the problem stay with the speaker or move to the left channel?

CycleJoe


----------



## FlPhillie




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FlPhillie* /forum/post/15835146
> 
> 
> Another question. I got this as an open box buy, but it did not come with the setup Mic. Any place I could buy this mic?



Audyssey Mic that is?


Anywhere or place I can get this mic?


----------



## MJBhoya

Does anyone have recommendations for In-Wall speakers that I could use for with the HT-S6100? I'm looking for reasonably priced options.


I'm going to use the center and two front speakers that come with the system, but I'd like to get separate side and rear speakers that I can flush-mount in the wall.


I was thinking about getting the Polk Audio RC65i 2-Way In-Wall Speakers. Does anyone have comments on those?


Thanks!


----------



## Warez

After only about 2 weeks... a problem.









I still haven't even hooked up the Rears. I was still in the "just hook it up and I'll rewire everything next weekend" mode.


Everything sounded fine, then just the other day, I couldn't hear bass anymore. I went to the subwoofer... unplugged the cable and plugged it back in. It heard something for about one second, but that was it.

Well, I found that wiggling the cable a little caused the sound to start and stop... so I thought I was just a bad cable. I replaced the cable and had the same problem.

Hooked up normally, I get absolutely no sound out of the subwoofer. If I nudge the connector a little to the left, I can hear sound. Of course, as soon as I release the cable, the sound stops.


So, it sounds like it's a problem with the connector on the back of the subwoofer.


Any ideas on what I should do?


Thanks...


----------



## kxlexus

I have had mine since August 2008. Was totally happy with it until a couple weeks ago. The problem I am having now is, it takes a long time to start showing video or sound when first turned on in the morning. Or anytime it has been off for a few hours. I turn eyerthing on and get no sound or video at all. After it has been on for 5 minutes or so I can turn everything off and back on again and it starts working. Used to not be like this. I emailed Onkyo about 10 days ago and NO reply. Great customer support there Onkyo!!

To make sure it is the 6100 causing the problem I swapped out HDMI cables, no difference. Then plugged my STB directly into my TV, bypassing the 6100 and instant sound and picture.

Another problem I am having is, now when I go into setup to change anything, such as speaker level calibration, it no longer shows up on my TV screen. It used to. Now it only shows up on the little readout on the Onkyo 6100.

Any Ideas for solutions?

I hate to call Onkyo and get placed on hold forever and still not get a solution.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15840863
> 
> 
> jbdawson,
> 
> Go to the main menu, while on the source that you want louder (ie Aux). Select 'Source Setup' then 'Intelivolume'. Crank it up to your heart's content.
> 
> CycleJoe



Thanks CycleJoe that did the trick!!


I've also got one more question which I beleive wraps up everything, for use with ps3 movies and gaming my receiver is reading PCM MULTICH HDMI DSP is this correct as far as lossless audio goes? I do have it set to through but I thought it should only be reading PCM MULTICH?


thanks so much for anyone that can answer this for me


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15845480
> 
> 
> Thanks CycleJoe that did the trick!!
> 
> 
> I've also got one more question which I beleive wraps up everything, for use with ps3 movies and gaming my receiver is reading PCM MULTICH HDMI DSP is this correct as far as lossless audio goes? I do have it set to through but I thought it should only be reading PCM MULTICH?
> 
> 
> thanks so much for anyone that can answer this for me



jbdawson,

PCM MULTICH HDMI is correct for the PS3 input. The 'DSP' has to do with what listening mode you have the receiver set too. I believe that it's telling you that the listening mode you have selected has the receiver doing 'digital signal processing'. Try setting your listening mode to 'Multich' for movies.

Cyclejoe


----------



## kobeeightjp

yess!! I managed to place an order for the 6100...it was quite a hassle. I went through amazon and got prime membership today...so one day shipping was 4.00. I used an amazon credit card and I guess it had a limit on it so I found out later that it got declined. When I went back to amazon.com to fix it, the price went up 50.00! I noticed vanns.com went up as well. Luckily I spoke to the customer service agent and they honored the original deal of 560. So...hopefully everything else will go smooth. I can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## r6boytoy

I have everything hooked up to my ht-s6100 and out to the tv. Can I still watch tv if the receiver is off(for when my wife wants to watch her shows)

thanks for your help


----------



## Kenaf

So I'm just curious.. has ANYONE seen the Onkyo HT-S6100 on sale *refurbished* at shoponkyo.com lately? I have been camping that site everyday at work for weeks now just hoping to see it come in stock. I saw an HT-S7100 come in stock and quickly disappear, still kicking myself for not jumping on it.


I'm just curious if they have even gotten any lately, or if they're disappearing as fast as they're getting them. Or does anyone know where I could snag the HT-S6100 for less than $500?


----------



## Desert Fuzz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kenaf* /forum/post/15855177
> 
> 
> So I'm just curious.. has ANYONE seen the Onkyo HT-S6100 on sale *refurbished* at shoponkyo.com lately? I have been camping that site everyday at work for weeks now just hoping to see it come in stock. I saw an HT-S7100 come in stock and quickly disappear, still kicking myself for not jumping on it.
> 
> 
> I'm just curious if they have even gotten any lately, or if they're disappearing as fast as they're getting them. Or does anyone know where I could snag the HT-S6100 for less than $500?



I had been tracking shoponkyo.com since shortly before Christmas and never saw a refurb 6100 available. I was also checking online prices daily and decided to pull the trigger on February 7th, when the best delivered price dropped to $550, from vanns.com. Will it drop below that in the future, and when? Your guess is as good as anyone's.


----------



## booyah5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r6boytoy* /forum/post/15854541
> 
> 
> I have everything hooked up to my ht-s6100 and out to the tv. Can I still watch tv if the receiver is off(for when my wife wants to watch her shows)
> 
> thanks for your help



Not through the source that run through the receiver. I've thought about this as well as at night sometimes I'd just like to use the TVs speakers. You can run separate a/v cables to another input on your TV, but only if your source has simultaneously output feeds from both HDMI and analog out.


I've also though about getting and trying something like this:

 


...and run one to the TV and one to my Onkyo. It probably wouldn't work on HDCP sources, but probably would from my DTVPalDVR.


----------



## r6boytoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *booyah5* /forum/post/15855908
> 
> 
> Not through the source that run through the receiver. I've thought about this as well as at night sometimes I'd just like to use the TVs speakers. You can run separate a/v cables to another input on your TV, but only if your source has simultaneously output feeds from both HDMI and analog out.
> 
> 
> I've also though about getting and trying something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and run one to the TV and one to my Onkyo. It probably wouldn't work on HDCP sources, but probably would from my DTVPalDVR.



that sounds like a good Idea i'm going to try the audio option first and go from there thank you


----------



## DynamicM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *swak* /forum/post/15789290
> 
> *THE QUESTION: Anyone passing a 1080p/24 video signal thru an Onkyo AVR without issues?* Vudu has commented that perhaps the ONKYO cannot handle a 1080p/24 signal (I tried both "auto" and "through" settings).



I am, it works. I am using a PS3 for BD playback going through the 6100 receiver to my Samsung 71F. I can confirm this because when I begin the movie my the input sign flashes on screen and the hz changes from 60 to 24.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *booyah5* /forum/post/15855908
> 
> 
> Not through the source that run through the receiver. I've thought about this as well as at night sometimes I'd just like to use the TVs speakers. You can run separate a/v cables to another input on your TV, but only if your source has simultaneously output feeds from both HDMI and analog out.
> 
> 
> I've also though about getting and trying something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and run one to the TV and one to my Onkyo. It probably wouldn't work on HDCP sources, but probably would from my DTVPalDVR.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r6boytoy* /forum/post/15856996
> 
> 
> that sounds like a good Idea i'm going to try the audio option first and go from there thank you



If you guys are talking about simply being able to watch tv and use the TV speakers, then it's easier than splitting sources.

I found a little known option in the setup named "TV Out." If you enable this option, the TV speakers will come out AS WELL AS coming out through the onkyo speakers. So you could mute/lower the onkyo speakers and just listen to the TV speakers. I would suggest that you disable this when you are not using this or lowering the tv speakers to 0 because I'm sure that it will mess with the equilibrium of the speakers.


Hope this helps...


----------



## r6boytoy

Thanks Simple, I will try it tonignt when I get home


----------



## booyah5

I've already tried that setting. Yes it works, but I cringe at the power the receiver is burning up even with volume all the way down.


----------



## cwaters425

I have my 6100 hooked up for just over a week and everythign works great, except when I want to listen to some FM channels, most of the channels have bad reception. Only a handfull are clear. any advice?


thanks,.

chris.


----------



## afrogt

Get a better antenna...


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/15857323
> 
> 
> If you guys are talking about simply being able to watch tv and use the TV speakers, then it's easier than splitting sources.
> 
> I found a little known option in the setup named "TV Out." If you enable this option, the TV speakers will come out AS WELL AS coming out through the onkyo speakers. So you could mute/lower the onkyo speakers and just listen to the TV speakers. I would suggest that you disable this when you are not using this or lowering the tv speakers to 0 because I'm sure that it will mess with the equilibrium of the speakers.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...



I think the real goal was to watch TV with the receiver OFF


----------



## generallee

I have been looking at the Okyno HT S7100 and from the specs it looks like it is a 6100 with speaker stands for the left and right TV speakers. The store did not have a 6100 but the 7100 seemed like a nice unit. My thought is that is this system a overkill for my little 12X14 room. I have a 60" projection HDTV at one end with 2 doors (one on each side) of the TV and 2 doors at the other end (one directly in the middle and one in the corner at a 90 degree configuration. I really don't know if I need 7 speakers but like the idea of the 4 HDMI inputs. I don't know of alternates and Best Buy (DUH) did not know that a unit like the 6100 existed. (They told me I would have to buy a receiver and separate speakers)

For those of you who are knowledgable I would appreciate some guidance.

Thanks


----------



## kobeeightjp

just got my 6100 today. I put in the dark knight to test out the sound. I know that the movie is not 7.1, but I was surprised that the back two speakers werent working and that only the speakers on the fronts and sides were operating. Is this right...shouldnt the sound come from the back and front if its 5.1 and not the front and sides? What should I do? Also, what is the best equalizer setting for watching movies?


----------



## Luisfc1972




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *generallee* /forum/post/15864781
> 
> 
> I have been looking at the Okyno HT S7100 and from the specs it looks like it is a 6100 with speaker stands for the left and right TV speakers. The store did not have a 6100 but the 7100 seemed like a nice unit. My thought is that is this system a overkill for my little 12X14 room. I have a 60" projection HDTV at one end with 2 doors (one on each side) of the TV and 2 doors at the other end (one directly in the middle and one in the corner at a 90 degree configuration. I really don't know if I need 7 speakers but like the idea of the 4 HDMI inputs. I don't know of alternates and Best Buy (DUH) did not know that a unit like the 6100 existed. (They told me I would have to buy a receiver and separate speakers)
> 
> For those of you who are knowledgable I would appreciate some guidance.
> 
> Thanks



i am in your position, small living room and thinking the onkyo is overkill since i just want to use bluray player, hd receiver and xbox360.


you should look into the sony ht7200dh


----------



## kobeeightjp

ok guys...all I need to know now is how to get a 5.1 track to come out of all seven speakers. I know this is possible...how do I do it? Please help!


----------



## SmokerMI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kobeeightjp* /forum/post/15866306
> 
> 
> just got my 6100 today. I put in the dark knight to test out the sound. I know that the movie is not 7.1, but I was surprised that the back two speakers werent working and that only the speakers on the fronts and sides were operating. Is this right...shouldnt the sound come from the back and front if its 5.1 and not the front and sides? What should I do? Also, what is the best equalizer setting for watching movies?



I'm looking for replies to your post also.

I've just bought the 6100 and my room is about 25x15, although going with just 5,.1 right now cause I have my couch at the complete other end of the room without much room for the Suround back speakers (at least right now since I want it up and running ASAP







)


----------



## swak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DynamicM3* /forum/post/15857254
> 
> 
> I am, it works. I am using a PS3 for BD playback going through the 6100 receiver to my Samsung 71F. I can confirm this because when I begin the movie my the input sign flashes on screen and the hz changes from 60 to 24.



Thanks, my PS3 also works fine going through my 606 (7100 system), it is only the vudu box which I still think must have something incompatible as far as HDCP is concerned. Note, the vudu does work fine now as it is now connected directly with hdmi to the tv with coax back to my receiver for audio. I may try a different cable but I suppose I don't need to pursue this?


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15847025
> 
> 
> jbdawson,
> 
> PCM MULTICH HDMI is correct for the PS3 input. The 'DSP' has to do with what listening mode you have the receiver set too. I believe that it's telling you that the listening mode you have selected has the receiver doing 'digital signal processing'. Try setting your listening mode to 'Multich' for movies.
> 
> Cyclejoe



Awesome that did have to do with listening mode, got it going under MULTICH it now reads how it should.


Also one more thing I noticed with my ps3 while playing NBA Live 09 and shooting a free throw, youve got to hold and release a button for a shot - when i release the button there is this delay what seems a half a second or so, Is this normal? How can i fix this delay? i cant seem to pull up anything under menu for delay


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Luisfc1972* /forum/post/15866403
> 
> 
> i am in your position, small living room and thinking the onkyo is overkill since i just want to use bluray player, hd receiver and xbox360.
> 
> 
> you should look into the sony ht7200dh



The unit looks like it is cheap enough and it includes a dvd player (which I don't need) but how do the speakers rate and the power as compared to the Onkyo?


----------



## kxlexus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kxlexus* /forum/post/15844716
> 
> 
> I have had mine since August 2008. Was totally happy with it until a couple weeks ago. The problem I am having now is, it takes a long time to start showing video or sound when first turned on in the morning. Or anytime it has been off for a few hours. I turn eyerthing on and get no sound or video at all. After it has been on for 5 minutes or so I can turn everything off and back on again and it starts working. Used to not be like this. I emailed Onkyo about 10 days ago and NO reply. Great customer support there Onkyo!!
> 
> To make sure it is the 6100 causing the problem I swapped out HDMI cables, no difference. Then plugged my STB directly into my TV, bypassing the 6100 and instant sound and picture.
> 
> Another problem I am having is, now when I go into setup to change anything, such as speaker level calibration, it no longer shows up on my TV screen. It used to. Now it only shows up on the little readout on the Onkyo 6100.
> 
> Any Ideas for solutions?
> 
> I hate to call Onkyo and get placed on hold forever and still not get a solution.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve



I guess I am the only one who has had a problem like this?


----------



## jaymode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kobeeightjp* /forum/post/15867870
> 
> 
> ok guys...all I need to know now is how to get a 5.1 track to come out of all seven speakers. I know this is possible...how do I do it? Please help!



Set the receiver to Dolby PLIIx mode.


----------



## yzfoot

I'm having a problem that I can't get my arms around and I'd appreciate your input.

I've had my 6100 about a week and am pretty happy with it.


The problem is that the video from the VCR goes flakey (fist I loose sync then 5 seconds later I get thin vertical gray bars accross the screen). Any action (VCR pause/play, VCR deselect/select etc.) recover the video. This can happen 5 seconds to 20 minutes after starting the VCR.


Now for the confusing part (I've done alot of testing).

Same failure with the VRC plugged into either composite input

Same failure if only the VCR is plugged into the Onkyo composite input and DVD and VIP722 are removed as setup inputs.

No failure when the DVD is plugged into either composite input (OK for 2 hrs)

No failure when the VCR is plugged into the TV composite input (OK for 1 hour)


From all this I conclude that the Onkyo component inputs are OK, the VCR output is OK and there is no interference issues but still the VCR and the Onkyo don't play nice together. I don't know why. Anyone had a similar problem. Any other test I should try ? Any ideas on where the problem could be ?



Full setup is :

Onkyo HTS-6100

Panasonic TV Th50PZ850U - HDMI to Onkyo

Dish Network VIP722 - HDMI to Onkyo

Sony DVD 775 - Component to Onkyo & coax audio

RCA VCR - Composite to Onkyo


Al


----------



## FlPhillie

PS3 seems to light up a lot of icons on my receiver. what is the best mode to use ps3 in? I have it coming through HDMI..


----------



## andydumi

Set up PS3 as LPCM not Bitstream in its audio settings. Then use something like direct for the receiver listening mode for 7.1 stuff.


----------



## kobeeightjp

thanks Jaymode....I read through the manual and fixed it. What is the best listening setting for movies?


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15872377
> 
> 
> Awesome that did have to do with listening mode, got it going under MULTICH it now reads how it should.
> 
> 
> Also one more thing I noticed with my ps3 while playing NBA Live 09 and shooting a free throw, youve got to hold and release a button for a shot - when i release the button there is this delay what seems a half a second or so, Is this normal? How can i fix this delay? i cant seem to pull up anything under menu for delay



Anybody regarding this? On how to fix delay/sync issues?


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/15889840
> 
> 
> Anybody regarding this? On how to fix delay/sync issues?



I know i have this delay issues while playing online. That is why i think they made the free throw bar a lot bigger which makes shooting the free throws a lot easier which hurts the game a little IMHO. I'm not sure if the S6100 is causing this and might be just the game or the online connection quality. I also have Live 09 and the S7100 (practically the same as S6100). However, if i play with the CPU i don't seem have to have the lag you're saying.


----------



## Ho'okalakupua

Hey Everyone. I've got a Samsung PN50A550, a PS3 and an Onkyo 6100 all being delivered tomorrow. I'm by no means an audio or tech wiz, but I'm assuming that it shouldn't be too difficult to set up. With that said, I'm concerned about what I've read about the wires and would like some advice as to what type to buy and what size. I'm also wondering if I need to purchase a new A/V cable and whether banana plugs are worth it as well. (I'm not even sure what those are) I plan on wall mounting all the speakers and hiding the wires within the walls. The front speakers will be mounted on the front wall next to the TV about 6ft away, the side speakers will be 12-15 feet from there, with the rear speakers about 30ft away. (It's being placed in a basement). I'm also curious as to whether or not this can be mounted flush to the wall or whether it's better to purchase wall mounts... any suggestions for mounts? I've got a Directv HR21 HD Receiver as well. Any other advice that you guys might be willing to share, would be of great help and much appreciated.

Mahalo!!!


----------



## PheonixRising

Hi,


I have been looking at Onkyo for a HTIB ever since it was recommended by consumer reports as a top-notch entry level set-up two Christmases ago. It will be a gift for my sister come June, when she moves to the city. And so that is why I haven't bought it yet. But now that time is running out and all I find are prices steadily climbing, I want to act soon.


1) I am leaning toward the 7100 because I believe that its zone2 capability allows it to produce analog stereo in a separate room/zone while zone1 remains on, without the need of an amp, as opposed to the 667 receiver. Is this a correct interpretation of the previous posts and my n00b interpretation of the two user manuals? The only difference being the 606 can play both at the same time?

2) How poor is the music playback? I believe that music will be used 50% of the systems use. Neither I nor my sister are expert audiophiles. Would it be cost effective to switch out the fronts with better speakers?

3) If so, I was thinking maybe something from the Polk TSi series? Would that be okay, or would I have a timber/pitch incompatibility? And even if there was, would someone like my sister or I notice? Specifically the Tsi100 (can not post link yet but 5-1/4" woofer & 1 tweeter, 53-25 kHz)? Would these speakers be an improvement? Or maybe a set of their satellite rs?


Thank a lot for any help/suggestions. :~)


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ho'okalakupua* /forum/post/15898008
> 
> 
> Hey Everyone. I've got a Samsung PN50A550, a PS3 and an Onkyo 6100 all being delivered tomorrow. I'm by no means an audio or tech wiz, but I'm assuming that it shouldn't be too difficult to set up. With that said, I'm concerned about what I've read about the wires and would like some advice as to what type to buy and what size. I'm also wondering if I need to purchase a new A/V cable and whether banana plugs are worth it as well. (I'm not even sure what those are) I plan on wall mounting all the speakers and hiding the wires within the walls. The front speakers will be mounted on the front wall next to the TV about 6ft away, the side speakers will be 12-15 feet from there, with the rear speakers about 30ft away. (It's being placed in a basement). I'm also curious as to whether or not this can be mounted flush to the wall or whether it's better to purchase wall mounts... any suggestions for mounts? I've got a Directv HR21 HD Receiver as well. Any other advice that you guys might be willing to share, would be of great help and much appreciated.
> 
> Mahalo!!!



Suggest you use 14 G wire and you don't need Banana plugs unless you want to be a little more neat. With Banana plugs you can run your wire through the walls and use outlets. This helps if you move your furniture around for dusting so you can unplug then reconnect fast. Otherwise, simply strip the wires back and insert them into the terminal blocks or under the binding post. It all depends on how fancy your basement is. It is OK to mount directly to the wall. Here is a link to a nice mount http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=ATMAC 

Be sure to break in your speakers before running your Audessey setup.

You will also need a RCA woofer cable for your subwoofer. Good luck


----------



## generallee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kobeeightjp* /forum/post/15867870
> 
> 
> ok guys...all I need to know now is how to get a 5.1 track to come out of all seven speakers. I know this is possible...how do I do it? Please help!



Read your manual. It the 6100 is smart enough to do this for you if you wire your speakers correctly.


----------



## ./gaurav

I am facing a very frustrating problem -

i bought a Onkyo HT-S6100 system and connected it a Sony 56'' HD compatible rear projection TV. The TV does support component cable connection but no HDMI connections.


I need to connect my DVD player, Cable Digital box and a XBOX 360 through the reciever to the TV.

When i use a combination of cable types, i dont get any video on the TV i.e. if i connect cable box via audio video cable, DVD player and XBOX 360 via HDMI and then connection to the TV is via a component cable.


Although, when i connect all the components via audio video cables, i get a display. (i.e. Cable box, DVD to the appropiate ports and XBOX to the aux ports and then the TV to the audio video out ports)


I am not sure what is goin on here. Can i not connect my XBOX to any other ports but the aux ports.

How can i get the combination of connections to work for me. Please help as soon as possible, cause if this isnt working i need to return the system and looks for something that can support the combination.


Thank you

./cheers


----------



## r6boytoy

Did you assign the imputs in the setup menu at the receiver?


----------



## generallee

My sony projection has a way on the remote to change the inputs depending on whatever the input you want to use. The same goes for My Aquos in the bedroom.

Check out your manual or download one from Sony


----------



## ./gaurav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r6boytoy* /forum/post/15900249
> 
> 
> Did you assign the imputs in the setup menu at the receiver?



Thank you for your prompt response....


I did the assignments on the receiver. I get the sound from each input into the receiver but get no output from it.
























Also is there a way to connect my XBOX360 to the component inputs on the reciever rather than using the auxiallary audio video ports in the front of the receiver.


----------



## r6boytoy

I don't see why not I have my ps3 connected to the dvd hdmi input and i can see it on my tv just make sure that the assignment is right on the receiver and also in the tv that you are accessing the right input on the tv.it should not be a problem to hook your xbox 360 using one of the components imputs.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *./gaurav* /forum/post/15900131
> 
> 
> I am facing a very frustrating problem -
> 
> i bought a Onkyo HT-S6100 system and connected it a Sony 56'' HD compatible rear projection TV. The TV does support component cable connection but no HDMI connections.
> 
> 
> I need to connect my DVD player, Cable Digital box and a XBOX 360 through the reciever to the TV.
> 
> When i use a combination of cable types, i dont get any video on the TV i.e. if i connect cable box via audio video cable, DVD player and XBOX 360 via HDMI and then connection to the TV is via a component cable.
> 
> 
> Although, when i connect all the components via audio video cables, i get a display. (i.e. Cable box, DVD to the appropiate ports and XBOX to the aux ports and then the TV to the audio video out ports)
> 
> 
> I am not sure what is goin on here. Can i not connect my XBOX to any other ports but the aux ports.
> 
> How can i get the combination of connections to work for me. Please help as soon as possible, cause if this isnt working i need to return the system and looks for something that can support the combination.
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ./cheers



gaurav,

The problem is that you connected the receiver to the TV with a component cable. HDMI inputs equal HDMI output, period. See the chart on page 98 on the receiver manual.

CycleJoe


----------



## r6boytoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15901775
> 
> 
> gaurav,
> 
> The problem is that you connected the receiver to the TV with a component cable. HDMI inputs equal HDMI output, period. See the chart on page 98 on the receiver manual.
> 
> CycleJoe



good catch cyclejoe didn't see that part you are 100% right


----------



## ./gaurav




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15901775
> 
> 
> gaurav,
> 
> The problem is that you connected the receiver to the TV with a component cable. HDMI inputs equal HDMI output, period. See the chart on page 98 on the receiver manual.
> 
> CycleJoe



Thank you for that explanation -

Quick question then could i connect my devices like

Cable Box In - Audio Video

XBOX 360 In - Component Cable

DVD Player In - Component Cable

TV Out - Component Cable


I am trying to acheive the highest resolution without having to buy a new TV.

Also would a HD converter box help in any way if at all?


----------



## r6boytoy

I have My HD DVR cable box in the component input and Going to the tv via HDMI out for sound i'm using an optical cable from dvr to receiver I dont know if this would help you


----------



## PheonixRising

any suggestions :~(


----------



## Ho'okalakupua

Thanks Generallee!!! I appreciate the time and insight. I'm sure I'll be back on Thursday when it's all delivered! haha

Cheers


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *./gaurav* /forum/post/15903162
> 
> 
> Thank you for that explanation -
> 
> Quick question then could i connect my devices like
> 
> Cable Box In - Audio Video
> 
> XBOX 360 In - Component Cable
> 
> DVD Player In - Component Cable
> 
> TV Out - Component Cable
> 
> 
> I am trying to acheive the highest resolution without having to buy a new TV.
> 
> Also would a HD converter box help in any way if at all?




gaurav,

That cabling looks good to me. An HD cable converter box would give you a better picture than one that is just dgital but you only have 2 component inputs on the receiver. Consider running the video of one input directly to the TV and the audio as a seperate optical or coax cable to the receiver.

CycleJoe


----------



## GlassisWack

Hey guys, 1st post on the forum, i read many many pages about the S6100, and i decided i needed it too. I just have a query... i found a deal too good to be true. Take a look, is this site trustworthy? and is this the correct setup? 350$


I have been in contact with a man named anton, through the contact us option. He swears its brand new, not refurbished.


----------



## GlassisWack

2nd post, sorry


----------



## GlassisWack

 http://topqualitycomp.com/buy/TV___H...er_597842.aspx


----------



## GlassisWack

almost got the address for you..


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassisWack* /forum/post/15906116
> 
> 
> Hey guys, 1st post on the forum, i read many many pages about the S6100, and i decided i needed it too. I just have a query... i found a deal too good to be true. Take a look, is this site trustworthy? and is this the correct setup? 350$
> 
> 
> I have been in contact with a man named anton, through the contact us option. He swears its brand new, not refurbished.



Sometimes if it's too good to be true, it probably is. You will lose your money.


----------



## BriLam

I'm dying here trying to figure this out...


I set up my 6100 and it works great. I connected my Blu-ray to HDMI 1 and originally had my FIOS box connected to HDMI 2 until the green screen of death started happening. That's a problem I know is on Verizon's end, so I connected that directly to the TV for the time being until I can get a component and optical cable and run it back through the receiver again. I also have my Wii hooked up to Component 1. Lastly, I have the receiver connected to the TV through the HDMI out.


I noticed that, no matter what I do, I do not see the on screen setup menu on the actual TV. It works fine on the receiver of course, but it doesn't show on the TV. I know the connection is being made between the receiver and TV because I can watch the Blu-ray fine through HDMI 1.


I also cannot figure out how to play the Wii. I have the Wii on and a game in but am getting neither video nor sound. I am almost positive I have the inputs screwed up somewhere, but for the life of me, I can't find out where. I've reset the system and started over, all to no avail.


Once the Wii is hooked up to the receiver, what input should the TV be on once I select the correct input on the receiver? Should it show up on HDMI 1 since that is the only active input on the TV associated with the receiver?


I know these are newb questions but, damn, I AM a newb! Thanks in advance and I hope my headaches will soon be gone so I can enjoy this lovely piece of equipment.


----------



## Jahshuwuh

I've had my 6100 for a few days now and I just wanted to comment to the people that are worried about the unit getting too hot. I've had my receiver on all day and it's not that hot at all. I mean I wouldn't want to set my hand on it for a long time, but it isn't near as hot as some people are thinking. So I thought I'd just throw that out there.


I have a PS3 running through HDMI 1, and an HD-DVR running through HDMI 3, and the HDMI output going to a Samsung LN-46A550.


The only problem I've run into so far is that the remote can't be programmed for my HD-DVR (it's a Pace brand from my cable company), even though it's listed in the remote control code list, none of the codes worked. Which, whatever, not that big a deal.


For a Blu-ray test I put in Mamma Mia, which is 5.1 DTS-HD and has a colorful sound track, I was very impressed w/ the overall sound. I still need to dig up a 6.1 or 7.1 movie and check it out.


Music playback wasn't too bad at all, I put my Ipod on the dock and flipped through the different listening modes, and there's a wide range of sounds to choose from, lot of flexibility there.


Overall, very pleased and would highly recommend in this price range.


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/15906994
> 
> 
> Sometimes if it's too good to be true, it probably is. You will lose your money.



the guy said to avoid shipping delay, send a moneygram or western union. SKETCHY>?


any other input on a s6100 for 350$???????


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassisWack* /forum/post/15907904
> 
> 
> the guy said to avoid shipping delay, send a moneygram or western union. SKETCHY>?
> 
> 
> any other input on a s6100 for 350$???????



Seriously, do you really have to ask?


Actually, I happen to have a brand new 7100 I can sell you for $330 (because I like you). I swear it's new, not refurbished. It was a gift to my grandmother but she didn't want it. Her loss is your gain - send me a PM and we'll get this going. You'll have it in your hands by the end of the week, I promise.


----------



## yzfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/15906994
> 
> 
> Sometimes if it's too good to be true, it probably is. You will lose your money.



What he said !!


I wouldn't touch that 'deal'.


----------



## PheonixRising











> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PheonixRising* /forum/post/15899453
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have been looking at Onkyo for a HTIB ever since it was recommended by consumer reports as a top-notch entry level set-up two Christmases ago. It will be a gift for my sister come June, when she moves to the city. And so that is why I haven't bought it yet. But now that time is running out and all I find are prices steadily climbing, I want to act soon.
> 
> 
> 1) I am leaning toward the 7100 because I believe that its zone2 capability allows it to produce analog stereo in a separate room/zone while zone1 remains on, without the need of an amp, as opposed to the 667 receiver. Is this a correct interpretation of the previous posts and my n00b interpretation of the two user manuals? The only difference being the 606 can play both at the same time?
> 
> 2) How poor is the music playback? I believe that music will be used 50% of the systems use. Neither I nor my sister are expert audiophiles. Would it be cost effective to switch out the fronts with better speakers?
> 
> 3) If so, I was thinking maybe something from the Polk TSi series? Would that be okay, or would I have a timber/pitch incompatibility? And even if there was, would someone like my sister or I notice? Specifically the Tsi100 (can not post link yet but 5-1/4" woofer & 1 tweeter, 53-25 kHz)? Would these speakers be an improvement? Or maybe a set of their satellite rs?
> 
> 
> Thank a lot for any help/suggestions. :~)


----------



## GlassisWack

thanks guys, i wont touch it.. supposedly 100 in stock? what a scam.


whats the best deal to buy a brand new s6100 right now.. i found 550$ i think was the best.. 499.99, but its refurbished...F that.


----------



## yzfoot




GlassisWack said:


> thanks guys, i wont touch it.. supposedly 100 in stock? what a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlassisWack said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys, i wont touch it.. supposedly 100 in stock? what a scam.
> 
> 
> A quick search didn't turn up any real dirt on the guy, but it seems others have questions about him too.
> 
> http://www.liliputing.com/forums/index.php?topic=141.0
> 
> http://live.universal-collectibles.c...ssn=1193259254
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/arch.../t-442714.html
> 
> 
> $550 isn't a bad price, especially if it includes shipping. Try to get the guy ($550) to throw in the 14AWG wire that you're gonna need.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kenaf

Anyone have any idea why the price is going UP on this? It was at like $530 earlier this year, but now the lowest price is $600. I was waiting for the system to become available at shoponkyo refurbished for a good price, but it's just not happening. I would put down $530 right now if it was available at that price. I would think with the economy, they would be lowering prices, not raising them. What gives?


----------



## HDNewbie1028

Okay, this is probably a weird one. I am planning on buying my 6100 at a brick and mortar store in town because I have a revolving charge card with them, and when they run great no interest deals (like they are now) I can get 18 months no interest financing and only have to shell out $50 a month toward the system until I get it paid off in a year (which is much easier on the bank account).


My question is... I hear this baby comes in a ninety pound box. No way I'm going to be able to get it in my car (most likely way too big), and I know no one with a truck. As to avoid paying to have them deliver it to me, I'm wondering if each component is packed in its own box? That way, I can take everything out of the big box and place the components (in their own protective boxes, if provided) strategically around my car. That way I can avoid the delivery charge, I get my baby sooner, and I don't have to worry about any components getting damaged.


Just wondering if you think this is doable, or do I plunk down the money to have it delivered in a week.


----------



## yzfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/15911934
> 
> 
> Okay, this is probably a weird one. I am planning on buying my 6100 at a brick and mortar store in town because I have a revolving charge card with them, and when they run great no interest deals (like they are now) I can get 18 months no interest financing and only have to shell out $50 a month toward the system until I get it paid off in a year (which is much easier on the bank account).
> 
> 
> My question is... I hear this baby comes in a ninety pound box. No way I'm going to be able to get it in my car (most likely way too big), and I know no one with a truck. As to avoid paying to have them deliver it to me, I'm wondering if each component is packed in its own box? That way, I can take everything out of the big box and place the components (in their own protective boxes, if provided) strategically around my car. That way I can avoid the delivery charge, I get my baby sooner, and I don't have to worry about any components getting damaged.
> 
> 
> Just wondering if you think this is doable, or do I plunk down the money to have it delivered in a week.




It will likely fit in your trunk (it would have fit in my trunk). If not it is packaged as 3 units inside the big box. Not in 3 boxes but as 3 styrofoam semi-encased units. But then you won't have the box in case you need to return it.

On the other subject of buying it on credit. WTF ?? I mean really WTF !!


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassisWack* /forum/post/15910432
> 
> 
> thanks guys, i wont touch it.. supposedly 100 in stock? what a scam.
> 
> 
> whats the best deal to buy a brand new s6100 right now.. i found 550$ i think was the best.. 499.99, but its refurbished...F that.



I got my S7100 refurbished at shoponkyo.com $467 shipped and it felt brand new, no scratch, fingerprints and it came with all the wires and cables when i first got it. I've read somewhere that the refurbs were pieced together from other set-ups to build the S7100/S6100 packages (ie. stocks of SR606 paired with speaker set-up) and just put a refurb badge. I've had it since Nov 08 and with no problems so far and enjoying the money i saved from it. There are also a lot of happy refurb owners here so no need to look down on onkyo refurbs.


----------



## HDNewbie1028




> Quote:
> On the other subject of buying it on credit. WTF ?? I mean really WTF !!



What you mean WTF?










Hey, $699 may not be a lot for you for a great system like this, but is a lot for me. I can't plunk down $550 to buy it online and have to pay for it immediately when my credit card statement comes. But, I can pay it off (with no interest accrued) in 6 mo to 1 year doing it on their card. That's how I could afford my 40" Sammy a few months ago.


Yeah, I end up spending more for the unit, but I don't have to pay it all off at once, and with my job, I can't afford to pay it all off at once (got a car payment and house payment to consider).


Good to know that it could possibly fit in my trunk. My 40" Sammy wouldn't (trunk was long enough, not deep enough) so I had to have it delivered. Sounds like hopefully I'll be able to squeeze it in my car (if not the trunk the back seat).


Thanks for your help.


----------



## GlassisWack




yzfoot said:


> GlassisWack said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks guys, i wont touch it.. supposedly 100 in stock? what a scam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassisWack* /forum/post/15910432
> 
> 
> thanks guys, i wont touch it.. supposedly 100 in stock? what a scam.
> 
> 
> A quick search didn't turn up any real dirt on the guy, but it seems others have questions about him too.
> 
> http://www.liliputing.com/forums/index.php?topic=141.0
> 
> http://live.universal-collectibles.c...ssn=1193259254
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/arch.../t-442714.html
> 
> 
> $550 isn't a bad price, especially if it includes shipping. Try to get the guy ($550) to throw in the 14AWG wire that you're gonna need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 550$ is not a bad price at all. and I figured thats what it would cost, then i saw the price of 350$ it would be a shame to over pay by 200$, even though it is worth the money.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jahshuwuh

I have my hd-dvr running to my 6100 via HDMI and I noticed that most of the television shows that i'm watching say they're in dolby digital or dolby digital 5.1, yet I can't select that listening mode on the receiver, why would this be? It's a Pace brand dvr from my cable company.


Also I was looking around the settings of the dvr and noticed that there's an audio setup menu that allows you to switch from "stereo" audio output to "advanced." When you switch it to advanced it bring up two more options. One being "compression" which will let you select "light", "heavy" or "none" and the other option that becomes available is stereo output, and you can select either "stereo" or "matrix." Does anyone know exactly what these options do and how they will effect the sound coming from the receiver?


----------



## kardmaster

Center Plastic Speaker Stand Support


Does anyone have an extra spare center speaker stand support they would be willing to sell??


Looking for two of these.


Will pay cost and all shipping. Please let me know.



Thank you


----------



## yzfoot




HDNewbie1028 said:


> What you mean WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, your job must be more secure than mine and a lot of other peoples. I'm in Michigan, I don't dare commit money 6 months to a year out. It's VERY likely I won't have a job in 6 months. Every meeting I go to that's unscheduled I expect to get axed.


----------



## provels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/15912592
> 
> 
> I got my S7100 refurbished at shoponkyo.com $467 shipped and it felt brand new, no scratch, fingerprints and it came with all the wires and cables when i first got it.



ditto^2


----------



## yzfoot

I've only had my HT-S6100 about a week and I'm still getting used to it. On at least a couple of occasions I've noticed that my rear surround speakers are de-activated. They are removed from the speaker configuration page. When I re-run the Audessey setup they re-appear and all is well but nothing else I've tried gets them back.

Anyone else have this happen ? Is there something I could be doing that makes them go away ? Is there another way to get them back ?


Al


----------



## yzfoot









[/quote]



Nice looking setup. What make is the stand/shelfing unit.


----------



## HDNewbie1028




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yzfoot* /forum/post/15917619
> 
> 
> Well, your job must be more secure than mine and a lot of other peoples. I'm in Michigan, I don't dare commit money 6 months to a year out. It's VERY likely I won't have a job in 6 months. Every meeting I go to that's unscheduled I expect to get axed.



My job is pretty secure at the moment. I just took over for the business manager at my current place of employment. He has the books so screwed up it will take me a year to get it straightened out. A little bankable job security, which is why I'm consider getting this system in the first place.







Otherwise, I'd stay with my current set up.


After a year they'll probably let me go.


----------



## kobeeightjp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/15912592
> 
> 
> I got my S7100 refurbished at shoponkyo.com $467 shipped and it felt brand new, no scratch, fingerprints and it came with all the wires and cables when i first got it. I've read somewhere that the refurbs were pieced together from other set-ups to build the S7100/S6100 packages (ie. stocks of SR606 paired with speaker set-up) and just put a refurb badge. I've had it since Nov 08 and with no problems so far and enjoying the money i saved from it. There are also a lot of happy refurb owners here so no need to look down on onkyo refurbs.



Nice Set-up my friend.....I wish I could post a pic on here,but I have the exact same set-up...even the same stand and t.v....although I think your's is a 52(mine's a 46). Excellent taste!

http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gal...er=kobeeightjp


----------



## kobeeightjp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yzfoot* /forum/post/15918907




Nice looking setup. What make is the stand/shelfing unit.[/quote]


its a Whalen xl-1 found at some costco's...I had to scour the ends of the earth to find mine, but it's well worth it for only 200.00!


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kobeeightjp* /forum/post/15922788
> 
> 
> Nice looking setup. What make is the stand/shelfing unit.



its a Whalen xl-1 found at some costco's...I had to scour the ends of the earth to find mine, but it's well worth it for only 200.00![/quote]


Thanks. It's modest set-up enough to get into basic HD set-up. This forum (AVSforum) was great and really helped me decide on which components to get. I had each component one at a time which took a few months fromt he HDTV,PS3,stand to the Onkyo. Pretty much happy with it.


The stand i just happened to see at our local Costco and the price was too good to pass.


----------



## garifo

Where did you buy the speaker stands?


Thanks



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/15912592
> 
> 
> I got my S7100 refurbished at shoponkyo.com $467 shipped and it felt brand new, no scratch, fingerprints and it came with all the wires and cables when i first got it. I've read somewhere that the refurbs were pieced together from other set-ups to build the S7100/S6100 packages (ie. stocks of SR606 paired with speaker set-up) and just put a refurb badge. I've had it since Nov 08 and with no problems so far and enjoying the money i saved from it. There are also a lot of happy refurb owners here so no need to look down on onkyo refurbs.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *garifo* /forum/post/15923379
> 
> 
> Where did you buy the speaker stands?
> 
> 
> Thanks



The speaker stands came with the S7100 set-up.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yzfoot* /forum/post/15917690
> 
> 
> I've only had my HT-S6100 about a week and I'm still getting used to it. On at least a couple of occasions I've noticed that my rear surround speakers are de-activated. They are removed from the speaker configuration page. When I re-run the Audessey setup they re-appear and all is well but nothing else I've tried gets them back.
> 
> Anyone else have this happen ? Is there something I could be doing that makes them go away ? Is there another way to get them back ?
> 
> 
> Al



yzfoot,

Just a guess... but are you accidently pushing the A/B speaker button on the remote?

CycleJoe


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15924715
> 
> 
> yzfoot,
> 
> Just a guess... but are you accidently pushing the A/B speaker button on the remote?
> 
> CycleJoe



yup...i would suggest that you make sure your "B speaker" set is always disabled/set off...


----------



## yzfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15924715
> 
> 
> yzfoot,
> 
> Just a guess... but are you accidently pushing the A/B speaker button on the remote?
> 
> CycleJoe



Maybe. I don't have any B speakers connected but I could be hitting that button while trying for another. Does switching to B speakers then back to A cause the two rear surroounds to be un-configured ? I'm not at home now so I can't test that but I will later. Is there a way to get them back short of re-running audyssey ?


----------



## yzfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/15924749
> 
> 
> yup...i would suggest that you make sure your "B speaker" set is always disabled/set off...



Wait, maybe I misunderstand what A/B speakers is all about. Back to the manual.


----------



## yzfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/15922944
> 
> 
> its a Whalen xl-1 found at some costco's...I had to scour the ends of the earth to find mine, but it's well worth it for only 200.00!




I'm not finding thaty stand at costco or anywhere else. Anyone got a souce.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yzfoot* /forum/post/15926885
> 
> 
> Maybe. I don't have any B speakers connected but I could be hitting that button while trying for another. Does switching to B speakers then back to A cause the two rear surroounds to be un-configured ? I'm not at home now so I can't test that but I will later. Is there a way to get them back short of re-running audyssey ?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yzfoot* /forum/post/15926897
> 
> 
> Wait, maybe I misunderstand what A/B speakers is all about. Back to the manual.



Yeah...the same kinda things were happening to me and I didn't know why. I had enabled BOTH speakers sets A and B wanting to get the most out of my speakers. Apparently, speaker set B is for a sort of Zone 2 setup and not needed for the normal setup. If you keep reading on into the manual, somewhere it says that _with_ speaker set B enabled, the MAX you can get out of your speakers is 5.1 (I imagine that the receiver thinks that you ended up using the 2 other speakers for the set B and you don't need the 6/7.1 speakers).

So, simply, if you only have Speaker set A enabled and Speaker set B disabled, you can/will get the full 7.1 surround sound.


Hope this helps...


----------



## TheMirage

I just got this system and so far I love it. Could someone help me figure why it never reads TrueHD or Master HD in the front? I have it directly hooked to my Panasonic BD-35 via HDMI and HDMI from the receiver to my TV.


----------



## booyah5

Are you using a BlueRay source?


----------



## TheMirage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *booyah5* /forum/post/15930978
> 
> 
> Are you using a BlueRay source?



Yup. My BluRay Player is the Panasonic DMP-BD35


Audio Related Settings on the Player are as follows:


Audio

>Dynamic Range Compression - Off

>PCM Down Conversion - Off

>Downmix - Surround Encoded

>Digital Audio Output

>>Dolby D/Dolby D+/Dolby TrueHD - Bitstream

>>DTS/DTS-HD - Bitstream

>>BD-Video Secondary Audio - Off


HDMI Audio Output is on under HDMI Connection




Onkyo HT-S6100 Reciever (HT-R667) [I'm using the DVD option]

Input for DVD - HDMI1

Digital Audio Input for DVD - HDMI1

Listening Mode Presets - Last Valid

(I've switched through them all using the movie/tv button and never saw TrueHD)

Audio Tv Out - Off



Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## kobeeightjp

I think I may know what the issue may be...Its kind of a no brainer, but I overlooked it as well. You have to go in to the menu of your specific blu-ray and turn on the sound you want...it doesnt automatically select hd...also if that isnt the case try looking at your blu-ray player settings. Let me know if this was it or not.Good luck


----------



## kobeeightjp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yzfoot* /forum/post/15927841
> 
> 
> I'm not finding thaty stand at costco or anywhere else. Anyone got a souce.



I had lots of trouble finding this stand...it may take a little persistence, but try getting the item number from the costco that doesnt have it...(it should be in their computer) and ask to see if any neighboring costco's have it or when they expect to get more in. Also, home value furniture also sells this same model, but at a little higher price.


----------



## yzfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15924715
> 
> 
> yzfoot,
> 
> Just a guess... but are you accidently pushing the A/B speaker button on the remote?
> 
> CycleJoe



Yep ! I think you guys nailed it. Sure has the same symptoms and makes sense too. I'll watch what I'm doing and see. Thanks.


Al


----------



## yzfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kobeeightjp* /forum/post/15931373
> 
> 
> I had lots of trouble finding this stand...it may take a little persistence, but try getting the item number from the costco that doesnt have it...(it should be in their computer) and ask to see if any neighboring costco's have it or when they expect to get more in. Also, home value furniture also sells this same model, but at a little higher price.



Thanks, Ill widen my search. It's the first stand I've seen that I really like.

I'm not finding the stand but what I am finding are threads all over the web of people looking for it and people who looked all over before they finally found it.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMirage* /forum/post/15931084
> 
> 
> Yup. My BluRay Player is the Panasonic DMP-BD35
> 
> 
> Audio Related Settings on the Player are as follows:
> 
> 
> Audio
> 
> >Dynamic Range Compression - Off
> 
> >PCM Down Conversion - Off
> 
> >Downmix - Surround Encoded
> 
> >Digital Audio Output
> 
> >>Dolby D/Dolby D+/Dolby TrueHD - Bitstream
> 
> >>DTS/DTS-HD - Bitstream
> 
> >>BD-Video Secondary Audio - Off
> 
> 
> HDMI Audio Output is on under HDMI Connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onkyo HT-S6100 Reciever (HT-R667) [I'm using the DVD option]
> 
> Input for DVD - HDMI1
> 
> Digital Audio Input for DVD - HDMI1
> 
> Listening Mode Presets - Last Valid
> 
> (I've switched through them all using the movie/tv button and never saw TrueHD)
> 
> Audio Tv Out - Off
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.



TheMirage,

Try turning off the Downmix - Surround Encoded

CycleJoe


----------



## TheMirage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kobeeightjp* /forum/post/15931357
> 
> 
> I think I may know what the issue may be...Its kind of a no brainer, but I overlooked it as well. You have to go in to the menu of your specific blu-ray and turn on the sound you want...it doesnt automatically select hd...also if that isnt the case try looking at your blu-ray player settings. Let me know if this was it or not.Good luck



I did think of that after awhile and selected the TrueHD audio before playing and confirmed it in movie using the popup menu. No change on the Receiver.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15932117
> 
> 
> TheMirage,
> 
> Try turning off the Downmix - Surround Encoded
> 
> CycleJoe



Downmix is the menu item, it only has two options (Surround Encoded, and Stereo)





Does anyone have his system and can say for a fact it does say TrueHD or something along those lines when playing a TrueHD source?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMirage* /forum/post/15931084
> 
> 
> Yup. My BluRay Player is the Panasonic DMP-BD35
> 
> 
> Audio Related Settings on the Player are as follows:
> 
> 
> Audio
> 
> >Dynamic Range Compression - Off
> 
> >PCM Down Conversion - Off
> 
> >Downmix - Surround Encoded
> 
> >Digital Audio Output
> 
> >>Dolby D/Dolby D+/Dolby TrueHD - Bitstream
> 
> >>DTS/DTS-HD - Bitstream
> 
> >>BD-Video Secondary Audio - Off
> 
> 
> HDMI Audio Output is on under HDMI Connection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onkyo HT-S6100 Reciever (HT-R667) [I'm using the DVD option]
> 
> Input for DVD - HDMI1
> 
> Digital Audio Input for DVD - HDMI1
> 
> Listening Mode Presets - Last Valid
> 
> (I've switched through them all using the movie/tv button and never saw TrueHD)
> 
> Audio Tv Out - Off
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.



TheMirage,

There are firmware updates for your Blu-ray player. The latest (1.7) has to do with decoding HD audio. Here is a link: http://panasonic.jp/support/global/c...5/bd35_na.html 

CycleJoe


----------



## zarnickmp

Does anyone have the Samsung BD-P1500 blue ray player attached to the HT-S6100? I bought this player, but have not been able to get it to work. Want to see if anyone else is using these together successfully, before I return it.


Having read through this thread, I see most are using PS3s, and found 1 Sharp reference.


I have it connected with an HDMI cable. I connected the player directly to the TV to ensure it was working and it was. When attached to the receiver, the only picture I get is the initial splash screen when it is turned on. Then the screen goes black. Upgraded the player's firmware to the latest level. No change. Called Onkyo support and he walked me through quite a few things to verify the receiver's HDMI ports were ok. My SA 8300HD DVR is connected with HDMI and works well. We moved it around to the other HDMI ports. He advised me to call Samsung. I did. Samsung said that compatibility with HDMI is hit-or-miss, and that I should hook it up directly to the TV, or with composite cables to the receiver and use the optical audio cable. The Onkyo support guy warned me to expect that answer.


----------



## kobeeightjp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TheMirage* /forum/post/15934139
> 
> 
> I did think of that after awhile and selected the TrueHD audio before playing and confirmed it in movie using the popup menu. No change on the Receiver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downmix is the menu item, it only has two options (Surround Encoded, and Stereo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have his system and can say for a fact it does say TrueHD or something along those lines when playing a TrueHD source?



Yeah I can say for a fact that mine does. I had the same dilemma at first, but I just forgot to switch the sound over in the blu-ray settings. I also , needed to adjust my players settings and make sure it wasnt compressing the sound. Unfortunately I don't have any suggestions for you.


----------



## TheMirage




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15934675
> 
> 
> TheMirage,
> 
> There are firmware updates for your Blu-ray player. The latest (1.7) has to do with decoding HD audio. Here is a link: http://panasonic.jp/support/global/c...5/bd35_na.html
> 
> CycleJoe



That did the trick. Now I'm enjoying TrueHD on all my Ultimate Matrix BluRays movies. Thanks !!


----------



## HDNewbie1028

Hi everyone - I just picked up my 6100 today and have everything set up for now (waiting for another HDMI cable from monoprice to hook up the blu-ray).


Question - I ran the unit for about four and a half hours. Right before turning it off I noticed that the subwoofer had gone into standby mode, when it had been working earlier. I had switched input devices right before then when I was checking out the remote features (i.e. I switched it from cab/sat to tuner and then back).


Did the sub go into standby mode because the receiver was overheated, or did it somehow lose the signal between input devices somehow.


Great system - much improved over my old Kenwood surround system. Thanks to everyone on this forum for the great advice and recommendations throughout!


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/15940148
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - I just picked up my 6100 today and have everything set up for now (waiting for another HDMI cable from monoprice to hook up the blu-ray).
> 
> 
> Question - I ran the unit for about four and a half hours. Right before turning it off I noticed that the subwoofer had gone into standby mode, when it had been working earlier. I had switched input devices right before then when I was checking out the remote features (i.e. I switched it from cab/sat to tuner and then back).
> 
> 
> Did the sub go into standby mode because the receiver was overheated, or did it somehow lose the signal between input devices somehow.
> 
> 
> Great system - much improved over my old Kenwood surround system. Thanks to everyone on this forum for the great advice and recommendations throughout!



HDNewbie1028,

The subwoofer will go into standby mode if it does not receive a signal for a few minutes. It's probably that whatever source you had the receiver on did not have any audio with a low enough frequency to keep it turned on. Sounds normal at this point.

CycleJoe


----------



## r6boytoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/15940148
> 
> 
> Hi everyone - I just picked up my 6100 today and have everything set up for now (waiting for another HDMI cable from monoprice to hook up the blu-ray).
> 
> 
> Question - I ran the unit for about four and a half hours. Right before turning it off I noticed that the subwoofer had gone into standby mode, when it had been working earlier. I had switched input devices right before then when I was checking out the remote features (i.e. I switched it from cab/sat to tuner and then back).
> 
> 
> Did the sub go into standby mode because the receiver was overheated, or did it somehow lose the signal between input devices somehow.
> 
> 
> Great system - much improved over my old Kenwood surround system. Thanks to everyone on this forum for the great advice and recommendations throughout!



This happened to me a few days back when i was watching tv in the morning really low like about 10 and the woofer went on standby but as soon as I cranked up the woofer came back on


----------



## isdsms

Has anyone ported the Roku Digital Video Player with their HT 6100? I am considering the purchase of one through Netflix. I wonder what the video quality will be like. Curious if the 6100 will upscale to 1080i.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isdsms* /forum/post/15942236
> 
> 
> Has anyone ported the Roku Digital Video Player with their HT 6100? I am considering the purchase of one through Netflix. I wonder what the video quality will be like. Curious if the 6100 will upscale to 1080i.



isdsms,

I'm doing it and it's great. Yes, you can upscale it to 1080i.

CycleJoe


----------



## isdsms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15942260
> 
> 
> isdsms,
> 
> I'm doing it and it's great. Yes, you can upscale it to 1080i.
> 
> CycleJoe



Are you using a WiFi connection or ethernet?

Thanks


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isdsms* /forum/post/15942542
> 
> 
> Are you using a WiFi connection or ethernet?
> 
> Thanks



isdsms,

I'm using a Linksys wireless wifi router on a comcast broadband internet connection. I have only had one day when I had a problem with it. It is reliable and the quality is very good. Well worth the $100.

CycleJoe


----------



## SmokerMI

Greetings


I can't believe I'm asking this but I am trying to connect my Wii component to the 6100.


I can connect the 3 video connectors to either component IN1 or IN2, assign to AUX and get the video on the tv. However I can not seem to get the audio










Can someone please help me with this.


----------



## andydumi

Are you using the right cables? Component is 3 for video and 2 for audio. 5 total. Where do you have each plugged in?


----------



## SmokerMI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15943850
> 
> 
> Are you using the right cables? Component is 3 for video and 2 for audio. 5 total. Where do you have each plugged in?



I've used the 3 video cables to either IN1 or IN2 and can see the video.

As for the audio (red and white cables) I've tried most if not all the possible options I think.

I've gone into setup to ssee about "assigning them" but can't find that if it's even an option.


----------



## andydumi

You can plug the video cables into the DVD set of inputs (the ones on the right), and the audio into the DVD audio inputs. They are second or third from the right. Then when you select DVD, they will work without any changes.


Try that.


----------



## SmokerMI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/15944450
> 
> 
> You can plug the video cables into the DVD set of inputs (the ones on the right), and the audio into the DVD audio inputs. They are second or third from the right. Then when you select DVD, they will work without any changes.
> 
> 
> Try that.



Can I ask how I would set this up using AUX ?


----------



## booyah5




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isdsms* /forum/post/15942236
> 
> 
> Has anyone ported the Roku Digital Video Player with their HT 6100? I am considering the purchase of one through Netflix. I wonder what the video quality will be like. Curious if the 6100 will upscale to 1080i.



I also have the Roku and love it with the 6100 - though keep in mind that Netflix doesn't currently offer 5.1 sound, but the PL IIx setting on the 6100 for the Roku sounds good enough for me.


I use it with Wifi with little hassles, but haven't tried upscaleing myself.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokerMI* /forum/post/15944881
> 
> 
> Can I ask how I would set this up using AUX ?



SmokerMI,

The analog audio inputs are not assignable. The audio inputs for the 'AUX' selector are on the front of the receiver. If you still want to use 'AUX' as the selector, plug the audio cables in the front, and the component video cables in one of the component video inputs in the back, and then assign it by way of the menu system.

CycleJoe


----------



## HDNewbie1028




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *r6boytoy* /forum/post/15941151
> 
> 
> This happened to me a few days back when i was watching tv in the morning really low like about 10 and the woofer went on standby but as soon as I cranked up the woofer came back on



Thanks cycleJoe1 and r6boytoy for the response. It happened again tonight after 5 hours of use, and I had the sound level at 28. Didn't notice exactly when it shut off, but I'll keep watch in the future.


Since it sounds normal to you both I won't worry about it at this point. I guess I'm a little paranoid about the overheating because I have the receiver in an entertainment credenza. It's not glassed in or anything, and there's about 6" of space above the receiver, but I am still mindful of how hot the receiver gets. I ordered a cooling fan which should arrive at the end of the week which should allay my overheating worries.


----------



## HDNewbie1028

After "breaking in" the speakers for a day and half, I decided to run Audessey tonight. I can't get past the first step, as it keeps giving me a "Speaker Detection Error." It is not recognizing the surround back left speaker.


I currently have the 6100 set up as a 5.1 system as I don't have the room at the moment to run it as a 7.1 system. I checked the speaker wire connection at the speaker itself, and made sure there were no obstacles between the mic and the speaker. I admit I did not check the speaker connection at the receiver because I'm currently running the bare wire into the connection point (my banana plugs don't arrive until mid-week). I would think that the connection to the receiver is okay, however, because I am receiving decent sound from the speaker already.


I plan on trying Audessey again when I get the banana plugs in order, but if the speaker still isn't detected after that, does anyone have any thoughts as to what could be wrong?


Thanks in advance for your thoughts/advice.


----------



## sickboy013




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/15946876
> 
> 
> After "breaking in" the speakers for a day and half, I decided to run Audessey tonight. I can't get past the first step, as it keeps giving me a "Speaker Detection Error." It is not recognizing the surround back left speaker.
> 
> 
> I currently have the 6100 set up as a 5.1 system as I don't have the room at the moment to run it as a 7.1 system. I checked the speaker wire connection at the speaker itself, and made sure there were no obstacles between the mic and the speaker. I admit I did not check the speaker connection at the receiver because I'm currently running the bare wire into the connection point (my banana plugs don't arrive until mid-week). I would think that the connection to the receiver is okay, however, because I am receiving decent sound from the speaker already.
> 
> 
> I plan on trying Audessey again when I get the banana plugs in order, but if the speaker still isn't detected after that, does anyone have any thoughts as to what could be wrong?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for your thoughts/advice.



Make sure if you are running it 5.1 that your rear speakers are just plugged into the r/l surround and not the rear surround jacks on the receiver.


----------



## Joe Las Vegas

That's what I have and I love it.

$599 at Circuit City 4-5 months ago.

Stands I used and upgraded the wires and got banana plugs .


----------



## SmokerMI

Not sure if this works for anyone else but I walked into ABC Warehouse about 2 weeks ago and politely said I was just looking around. Which is what I was doing. I had some time to kill so thought I would get a hands on look at the 6100. As I was leaving I politely said "have a good day" and thats when one of the salemen said "I'll give you 20% off whatever you are looking for". Knowing their price was $699 and that 20% off would bring the price below what I could get even online with shipping I said "sure"










Now a proud owner of a 6100.


----------



## skypix

Thought others like me who might have been waiting for the 6100 to drop down a bit, it did today (March 1) at Newegg, they've got it for 579, free ship, no tax. Anybody who's shopped there knows Newegg's the best, I'll always go there unless I find an absolutely killer price elsewhere as their customer service is unparalleled, and shipping is incredible...usually ground shipping arrives in a day or two!


I ordered the 6100, not quite as good a deal as SmokerMI above but I'm happy with it. Can't wait now to hook it up to my Panasonic 50" z85U plasma (awesome set) and Samsung 2500 bluray, both HDMI, both awesome...now I'll have good sound too.


No, I don't work for them or have any professional connection with them, just a happy customer for years now.


----------



## echudoba

Can someone comfirm that the iPod dock will play through the B speakers. Is it treated as an anolog input which is required for B speakers?


Thanks


Ed


----------



## yzfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SmokerMI* /forum/post/15951749
> 
> 
> Not sure if this works for anyone else but I walked into ABC Warehouse about 2 weeks ago and politely said I was just looking around. Which is what I was doing. I had some time to kill so thought I would get a hands on look at the 6100. As I was leaving I politely said "have a good day" and thats when one of the salemen said "I'll give you 20% off whatever you are looking for". Knowing their price was $699 and that 20% off would bring the price below what I could get even online with shipping I said "sure"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now a proud owner of a 6100.



In the last couple of months I've bought a Plazma TV and a 6100 at ABC warehouse. On each occasion I got a GREAT price. I pretty much told them the best price I could get online and they beat it both times by more than a token amount. I suspect they are HUNGRY for sales. I've got no connection with them.

I also think salesmen hovering at the door and pouncing on me like a vulture on a carcas SUCKS !


----------



## echudoba




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *echudoba* /forum/post/15953164
> 
> 
> Can someone comfirm that the iPod dock will play through the B speakers. Is it treated as an anolog input which is required for B speakers?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Ed



OK I borrowed a nano and this works great.


One more question, has anyone use a 6th generation iPod Classic with this amp?


----------



## theonlypui

Originally intending to buy the S5100, I have been convinced it is just not good enough (since when does someone knowingly buy a 7.1 digital amp if its really just mixed 2.0?) and so purchased the S6100 yesterday. I am limited on choices because I live in Hawaii and with circuit city closed down shipping generally runs about $180+. I got the system shipped new for $610 from Amazon.com and it will arrive in two more days (Amazon always surprises me like that and rules for us AK/HI Americans). Is there really a need for more reviews, as there seem to be plenty in this thread?










PS i had an account for this forum but cannot remember the username/password/email address I registered for as I usually do not log in so this will be my new account.


----------



## inorde

Good thing my HT-S5105 got cancelled I see.


Only now I have to wait for this thing to become available in the Netherlands.


It's got all the stuff I was missing from the 5105, so an extra 100-200 is worth it.


----------



## harv31

I'm with theonlypui. I live in Alaska and I purchased my 6100 through Amazon for $599. I got free shipping with their super saver shipping. I had contacted US apliance, New Egg and one other place I can't remember where. They each had a $549 price tag but they all three quoted me $250 for shipping. I saved $200 through Amazon and it was at my door in 4 days. I've had it now for about a month and have been enjoying it every day.


----------



## HDNewbie1028




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sickboy013* /forum/post/15947219
> 
> 
> Make sure if you are running it 5.1 that your rear speakers are just plugged into the r/l surround and not the rear surround jacks on the receiver.



Yep, that was the problem. I discovered that out tonight when I was fitting my new banana plugs from monoprice on my speaker wire. You know, there's a reason why things are color-coded. LMAO.










Audyssey ran like a breeze once I finished the connections, and the system sounds even better than it did straight from the box. What an awesome system this is! I was watching Lord of the Rings the other day on cable, and even with the speakers being plugged in wrong, and not having done the auto speaker setup, it still sounded like I was sitting in a theatre. I can't wait to see what the Blu-Ray sounds like tomorrow!


Thanks again for this forum - it really helps the newbies!


----------



## HDNewbie1028

Not sure if this is the right forum, or if this question has been asked and answered. Is the HT-R667 affected by the dts-ma bomb? I've heard horror stories about people blowing their speakers out with other Onkyo receivers. I checked the Onkyo website and there didn't appear to be a firmware download for this receiver, so I'm thinking it's not affected?


----------



## DynamicM3

Does anyone's receiver make a double-clicking noise when the audio changes, for instance when changing channels (going from DD to not etc.). I ask this because it didn't do this when I first set hooked everything up, only the input flashed on the receiver (the red DD logo or MULTI PCM would flash etc.).


Is there any option to turn this off or is it a defect? Thanks.


----------



## Rummy259

Hello all. First time poster here.


I just bought the Onkyo ht-s6100 home theater-in-a-box just over a month ago, and I am loving the sound! It's great watching my favorite TV shows or playing video games and hearing things that I never would have heard from the TV speakers!


However, I am having a problem with the video coming from the receiver. Actually, I can't tell if it's the receiver's problem or what, but I was hoping someone here could help.


I have my cable box hooked up to the receiver by component cables (my cable box doesn't have HDMI out), and the receiver is hooked up to my TV by HDMI. When I watch standard definition or digital (non-high definition) shows, I've been noticing that the screen will flicker. It's kind of hard to describe what I mean, but the video will quickly (and repeatedly) flash, as if part of the screen becomes misaligned vertically. It doesn't seem to last too long and it seems to become "cured" when the show I'm watching changes camera angles, only to come back on occasion.


Also, I have some issues, again while watching standard definition or digital (non-high definition) channels with the screen drifting down. If there's a logo in the bottom right of the screen, it goes from being in its normal position to creeping down off of the bottom of the screen. The top of the screen is then replaced with wavy lines or digital artifacts. Switching to a high definition show then back to the standard definition show seems to cure that.


I was going to mention that I have had no issues with high definition shows at all, but that's not the case any more. Tonight I noticed the very top of the screen became wavy. Changing the channels to other high-definition shows did not alleviate this, however switching to a standard definition show and back to high definition did.


My questions are, what could be causing this, and how would I fix it? The flickering can get quite annoying, as is the drifting downward, but the high definition waviness at the very top is very minor (though I don't want it to get worse). Also, I have a Wii hooked up via component cables, and a Playstation 3 hooked up via HDMI, and have had absolutely no issues with the video from those sources. Any help you could give would be much appreciated!


Sorry for the length of this post! I hope it makes sense as it's kind of hard to describe the issues. If you need any more information, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## garifo

anyone looking for the onkyo s6100....amazon just dropped the price to $560 free shipping and no tax. I just pulled the trigger...how many banana plugs are needed? Any suggestions as to what other wires I should replace?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rummy259* /forum/post/15980574
> 
> 
> Hello all. First time poster here.
> 
> 
> I just bought the Onkyo ht-s6100 home theater-in-a-box just over a month ago, and I am loving the sound! It's great watching my favorite TV shows or playing video games and hearing things that I never would have heard from the TV speakers!
> 
> 
> However, I am having a problem with the video coming from the receiver. Actually, I can't tell if it's the receiver's problem or what, but I was hoping someone here could help.
> 
> 
> I have my cable box hooked up to the receiver by component cables (my cable box doesn't have HDMI out), and the receiver is hooked up to my TV by HDMI. When I watch standard definition or digital (non-high definition) shows, I've been noticing that the screen will flicker. It's kind of hard to describe what I mean, but the video will quickly (and repeatedly) flash, as if part of the screen becomes misaligned vertically. It doesn't seem to last too long and it seems to become "cured" when the show I'm watching changes camera angles, only to come back on occasion.
> 
> 
> Also, I have some issues, again while watching standard definition or digital (non-high definition) channels with the screen drifting down. If there's a logo in the bottom right of the screen, it goes from being in its normal position to creeping down off of the bottom of the screen. The top of the screen is then replaced with wavy lines or digital artifacts. Switching to a high definition show then back to the standard definition show seems to cure that.
> 
> 
> I was going to mention that I have had no issues with high definition shows at all, but that's not the case any more. Tonight I noticed the very top of the screen became wavy. Changing the channels to other high-definition shows did not alleviate this, however switching to a standard definition show and back to high definition did.
> 
> 
> My questions are, what could be causing this, and how would I fix it? The flickering can get quite annoying, as is the drifting downward, but the high definition waviness at the very top is very minor (though I don't want it to get worse). Also, I have a Wii hooked up via component cables, and a Playstation 3 hooked up via HDMI, and have had absolutely no issues with the video from those sources. Any help you could give would be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Sorry for the length of this post! I hope it makes sense as it's kind of hard to describe the issues. If you need any more information, please let me know. Thanks!



Rummy259,

Run the video component cable straight from the cable box to the TV for a while. It may eliminate the receiver as the source of the problem.

CycleJoe


----------



## Rummy259




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15981580
> 
> 
> Rummy259,
> 
> Run the video component cable straight from the cable box to the TV for a while. It may eliminate the receiver as the source of the problem.
> 
> CycleJoe



It's the same component cable that was hooked up to the TV before I got the receiver, and I had no problems then. But I'll hook it back up to the TV again when I get home and see if the problems persist. I'll let you know! Thanks!


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rummy259* /forum/post/15983994
> 
> 
> It's the same component cable that was hooked up to the TV before I got the receiver, and I had no problems then. But I'll hook it back up to the TV again when I get home and see if the problems persist. I'll let you know! Thanks!



It could be the cable box.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rummy259* /forum/post/15983994
> 
> 
> It's the same component cable that was hooked up to the TV before I got the receiver, and I had no problems then. But I'll hook it back up to the TV again when I get home and see if the problems persist. I'll let you know! Thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/15984341
> 
> 
> It could be the cable box.



As MacAlert said, it could be the cable box and going through the cable box menu may fix this. I have had only comcast so I only know how to for their boxes. When the cable box is OFF, click Menu from the controller and go through things there. This may fix or resolve your issue.


Another thing that may be causing this issue/your problems is the upconverting to 1080i that the receiver does/can do. For some reason there may be a conflict between your tv, cable box, and/or receiver. I suggest going through the receiver menus and changing/disabling the upconverting the receiver does/can do. This may resolve or show the cause of the problem.


Hope this helps...


----------



## Blast Tyrant

I'm currently running a simple 2.0 system with a pair of 13 year old Advent speakers that I really like. If I were to purchase this system (or any other multi-speaker setup) is it a no-no to keep using my original front speakers, instead of the Onkyo speakers, in conjunction with the supplied surround speakers, center and sub-woofer?


----------



## Rummy259




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/15981580
> 
> 
> Rummy259,
> 
> Run the video component cable straight from the cable box to the TV for a while. It may eliminate the receiver as the source of the problem.
> 
> CycleJoe



I have hooked the component cable back up to the TV, and turned it to one of the channels that has been giving me the most problems. So far (after 15 minutes, so I know that's not long), I have not seen any flickering and the picture is stable. It looks just like it did when the component cable was hooked up to the TV before I got the speaker system.


I should note that the flickering would start right after I turn it over to the standard def/digital channel when the cable box is hooked up to the receiver.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/15985772
> 
> 
> As MacAlert said, it could be the cable box and going through the cable box menu may fix this. I have had only comcast so I only know how to for their boxes. When the cable box is OFF, click Menu from the controller and go through things there. This may fix or resolve your issue.
> 
> 
> Another thing that may be causing this issue/your problems is the upconverting to 1080i that the receiver does/can do. For some reason there may be a conflict between your tv, cable box, and/or receiver. I suggest going through the receiver menus and changing/disabling the upconverting the receiver does/can do. This may resolve or show the cause of the problem.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...



What exactly am I looking for in the cable box menu? I have a Comcast Motorola cable box and all I get after turning it off and hitting the menu button is "TV Type" (set to 16:9), "YPbPr Output" (set to 720p, though I could change it to 1080i), "4:3 override" (set to 480p), and a bunch of closed captioning options.


Also, I originally thought that the upconversion was causing the problems, because I started seeing them when I had turned it on (set to 1080i). So I turned it off (now set to "through"), but I'm still getting the issues. With the Wii, which has no problems, I set the upconversion back to 1080i, and, like I said earlier, I've had absolutely no issues with the video.


Thanks for the help so far! Any other ideas/thoughts?


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rummy259* /forum/post/15986558
> 
> 
> What exactly am I looking for in the cable box menu? I have a Comcast Motorola cable box and all I get after turning it off and hitting the menu button is "TV Type" (set to 16:9), "YPbPr Output" (set to 720p, though I could change it to 1080i), "4:3 override" (set to 480p), and a bunch of closed captioning options.
> 
> 
> Also, I originally thought that the upconversion was causing the problems, because I started seeing them when I had turned it on (set to 1080i). So I turned it off (now set to "through"), but I'm still getting the issues. With the Wii, which has no problems, I set the upconversion back to 1080i, and, like I said earlier, I've had absolutely no issues with the video.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help so far! Any other ideas/thoughts?



I suggested the cable box menu just as a general suggestion, I can't think of anything specific. If anything, I thought you could just mess around with it and see if anything worked. I do have 1 suggestion though, which is set the 4:3 override to the setting I have it set on, which is "Stretch." I like SD channels to fill up my TV, see what that does for you. Also, try the 1080i setting instead of the 720p setting. May do something?

Also, it's a shame that the upconversion wasn't causing the problem because that could easily have been it. As long as you have it on "through" or "off" than I can't imagine that could be the culprit...


----------



## Rummy259




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/15986823
> 
> 
> I suggested the cable box menu just as a general suggestion, I can't think of anything specific. If anything, I thought you could just mess around with it and see if anything worked. I do have 1 suggestion though, which is set the 4:3 override to the setting I have it set on, which is "Stretch." I like SD channels to fill up my TV, see what that does for you. Also, try the 1080i setting instead of the 720p setting. May do something?
> 
> Also, it's a shame that the upconversion wasn't causing the problem because that could easily have been it. As long as you have it on "through" or "off" than I can't imagine that could be the culprit...



I have gone on ahead and changed the 4:3 override setting to stretch, and the YPbPr setting to 1080i. I have noticed two things since the change: 1) previously, when I changed between standard definition and high definition, the screen would go blank for a couple of seconds as it switched definitions, but now the switch is instantaneous without the screen going blank, so I'm hoping that's a good sign; and 2) when in 1080i, I was noticing some horizontal line artifacting (interlacing issues?) when the camera angle switched (very, very briefly, yet I could see it), so I've turned that back to 720p for now.


Anyway, I haven't seen any flashing or screen drifting with the standard definition channels so far since the changes, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


I'll keep watching over the weekend and if I start noticing the problems again I'll let you know. Thank you so much for the advice and the help!


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rummy259* /forum/post/15987456
> 
> 
> I have gone on ahead and changed the 4:3 override setting to stretch, and the YPbPr setting to 1080i. I have noticed two things since the change: 1) previously, when I changed between standard definition and high definition, the screen would go blank for a couple of seconds as it switched definitions, but now the switch is instantaneous without the screen going blank, so I'm hoping that's a good sign; and 2) when in 1080i, I was noticing some horizontal line artifacting (interlacing issues?) when the camera angle switched (very, very briefly, yet I could see it), so I've turned that back to 720p for now.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I haven't seen any flashing or screen drifting with the standard definition channels so far since the changes, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> I'll keep watching over the weekend and if I start noticing the problems again I'll let you know. Thank you so much for the advice and the help!



Rummy259,

Start by telling Comcast you need a new cable box with an HDMI output. I did.

CycleJoe


----------



## xraymritech13

I am new to this site and have been reading for about a month. I have been looking for this system for about a month. I saw it on Vanns.com for $549 with free shipping and no tax. Am I going to finad a better deal than this as I have gave up on finding the refurbished on shoponkyo as i look day and night for it and have yet to see it. Should i purchase it from Vann's? Has anyone dealt with Vanns online for business before? Any help would be greatlly aprreciated. Thanks


----------



## booyah5

I haven't, but you could buy it from then through Amazon . Just make sure you click "Add to Cart" next to the Vanns buying choice at the right of the page.


That way at least you have another layer of good customer service.


----------



## Hauss4069

Does Vanns price match. I just purchased the HT-6100 last week and it was $600 and I can save $51, I'll get something else..


----------



## xraymritech13

I ended up ordering it from Amazon.com through Vanns.com for $549 shipped and no tax.


----------



## simplepinoi177

Yeah I think $549 is the cheapest price around now. I remember seeing it at this price after thanksgiving when I couldn't buy it, then went out of stock everywhere other than directly from onkyo through January. When it came back out, for the first few weeks, it came back with a general $599 (which I jumped on immediately for fear it would vanish again) then get mad that a couple weeks later it goes back to the great price of $599.


In the end, I really wish that I coulda got it for $50 cheaper. Considering the _current_ MSRP is pretty much $900 ($899 though I believe it was $699 before)*, I think $549 is a HELLUVA deal and one shouldn't be asking for more...



*all this information is found on Onkyo's website currently and from what I remembered of their website before...


----------



## HDNewbie1028

If I remember correctly from reading through all the threads on this particular forum, I need to set my blu-ray player to PCM for the audio in order to get the DTS sound. Is that correct?


My second question is, if the first assumption is correct, that I need to have my blu-ray player set to PCM, should I do the same with my cable box? I have a Cox Cable Motorola HD DVR box, and I can have the audio set to either Dolby Digital (AC3) or PCM. I have always had it on Dolby Digital, but when I bought the 6100 I switched it to PCM. The audio sounds fine, except on some of the standard digital stations (in particular - FSN). It sounds really scratchy on that station, and I don't wish to hurt my speakers. Is it better in general to switch it back to Dolby Digital on the cable box?


----------



## Kenaf

I was really hoping to get the refurbished model from shoponkyo, but after waiting for months and seeing that many others are waiting too, I decided to give up on that.. while $550 isn't the best price I've seen, I bit. I ordered it from Vann's last night. It is the lowest I've seen it since before the holidays last year.


Can't wait for it to get here! Hope Vann's ships fast!


----------



## valleybacker

saw this at circuit city about a week (they got 2 huge boxes in) and half ago for 400. I had already ordered the SS2300 instead.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *valleybacker* /forum/post/16006444
> 
> 
> saw this at circuit city about a week (they got 2 huge boxes in) and half ago for 400. I had already ordered the SS2300 instead.



Yep the SS2300 is a nice system too. I was considering it as well but my gut told me to go with the Onkyo. For $400 that would be good deal for the S6100.


Ended up with a refurb S7100 $460 (practically the same as S6100 except the included stands and the 606), totally loving it..i'm actually listening to some music right now on my PS3. Just installed some monoprice 16gauge speaker wires, banana plugs and new sub cable and the sound is amazing.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/15996681
> 
> 
> If I remember correctly from reading through all the threads on this particular forum, I need to set my blu-ray player to PCM for the audio in order to get the DTS sound. Is that correct?
> 
> 
> My second question is, if the first assumption is correct, that I need to have my blu-ray player set to PCM, should I do the same with my cable box? I have a Cox Cable Motorola HD DVR box, and I can have the audio set to either Dolby Digital (AC3) or PCM. I have always had it on Dolby Digital, but when I bought the 6100 I switched it to PCM. The audio sounds fine, except on some of the standard digital stations (in particular - FSN). It sounds really scratchy on that station, and I don't wish to hurt my speakers. Is it better in general to switch it back to Dolby Digital on the cable box?



HDNewbie1028,

I think it depends on what your blu-ray player is capable of. I think the discussion of pcm on this link was because of the capabilities of the PS3 blu-ray player. The PS3 must decode the HD audio because it can not send it via bitstream. Your player may be different. See if you can find a link or if your blu-ray players manual speaks of this. Also be sure that the firmware of the blu-ray player is up to date.

CycleJoe


----------



## Kenaf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/15972726
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is the right forum, or if this question has been asked and answered. Is the HT-R667 affected by the dts-ma bomb? I've heard horror stories about people blowing their speakers out with other Onkyo receivers. I checked the Onkyo website and there didn't appear to be a firmware download for this receiver, so I'm thinking it's not affected?



When this was mentioned earlier, I hadn't heard of a DTS-MA Bomb. So I went and researched a bit and learned about it, and now that I know about it I'm concerned about it! From what I could tell, it looked like it was only for early Onkyo products using DTS-MA.. and there was a firmware update for the SR605 models. So from my limited research I want to say that this doesn't affect the HT-R667. Can anyone verify that this won't be an issue for HT-S6100 owners?


----------



## MJBhoya

I'd been holding out on purchasing the HT-S6100 to find a good price and I pulled the trigger when I saw it drop on Amazon in the last few days. I ordered it on Sunday night and it arrived Tuesday afternoon which was great considering I chose the free super-saver shipping and it arrived the same as if it were 1-day shipping.


I'm buying Polk RC55i speakers to replace the four surround and rear speakers because I want them recessed in the wall. My question is whether there's any market for selling those 4 speakers that came with the system that I won't be using. Are there any audiophile sites to sell them on, or should I just go the eBay route?


I guess I could hold onto them in the event I move and the in-wall speakers are left behind, but if I get something back for selling them, then I'm closer to buying the new plasma I want.


Thanks!


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kenaf* /forum/post/16009040
> 
> 
> When this was mentioned earlier, I hadn't heard of a DTS-MA Bomb. So I went and researched a bit and learned about it, and now that I know about it I'm concerned about it! From what I could tell, it looked like it was only for early Onkyo products using DTS-MA.. and there was a firmware update for the SR605 models. So from my limited research I want to say that this doesn't affect the HT-R667. Can anyone verify that this won't be an issue for HT-S6100 owners?



It was even resolved in late model 605s, so anything newer will be just fine. Any receivers ending in 6 and 7 will be just fine.


----------



## Warez

Am I doing something wrong?


I got my HT-S6100 a little over a month ago. Tonight, I finally hooked up the rear speakers for the first time.

On the "2.1 Speaker Configuration" screen, I set the following:

. Surr Back ...... Small

. Surr Back Ch .. 2ch


I then went to the "2-3. Level Calibration" screen. I got sound from "Surr Back R" but not from "Surr Back L".

Just to make sure it wasn't the wires, I switched the connections in back of the receiver, but I got the same problem... no sound from "Surr Back L".


Any ideas?

Is there something I'm missing? Or is there something wrong with the receiver?


Thanks...


----------



## MacAlert

Did you check the wires on the speaker?


----------



## GlassisWack

Finally bought it, couldnt resist any longer. 549 through vanns/amazon. Now i just need banana plugs and some wire. happy birthday to me. this will go great with my other birthday present to me. Ps3. Thank you refund check.


Is there any real difference between the s6100 and s7100 ipod docks? a/v or something i think i saw?


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassisWack* /forum/post/16021189
> 
> 
> Finally bought it, couldnt resist any longer. 549 through vanns/amazon. Now i just need banana plugs and some wire. happy birthday to me. this will go great with my other birthday present to me. Ps3. Thank you refund check.
> 
> 
> Is there any real difference between the s6100 and s7100 ipod docks? a/v or something i think i saw?



Exactly which wire gauge should i get for a basement that is 30'X15-17'X7'? And exactly which banana plugs? ... i did read most of these pages of advice, I just wanted to hear your opinions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HDNewbie1028




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/16007693
> 
> 
> HDNewbie1028,
> 
> I think it depends on what your blu-ray player is capable of. I think the discussion of pcm on this link was because of the capabilities of the PS3 blu-ray player. The PS3 must decode the HD audio because it can not send it via bitstream. Your player may be different. See if you can find a link or if your blu-ray players manual speaks of this. Also be sure that the firmware of the blu-ray player is up to date.
> 
> CycleJoe



Actually I was more interested in the cable box than the blu-ray. I know that my BD player can decode the HD audio and I have that set up correctly. I was wondering which setting I should have my cable box set to - dolby digital or PCM. To me it reads like PCM is an analog signal and I should have the cable box set for dolby digital. Sorry I wasn't clear in my earlier post.


----------



## HDNewbie1028




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/16013717
> 
> 
> It was even resolved in late model 605s, so anything newer will be just fine. Any receivers ending in 6 and 7 will be just fine.



Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## dbvolfan1

I have been waiting to buy a HT-S6100 and a few weeks ago, JR and Vanns had them for $499. I should have snatched one up because they then went back to $599 before falling to $549 last week.

Vanns is great as I have ordered several items from them and never had an issue.

One more thing that will save you money. Use live.com (Microsofts Serch engine) for ecashback. It gives you discounts at certain stores. JR is on there for a 6% rebate. Vanns isnt a participant but they are on mrrebate.com and you get 2% back.

I use it all the time for online purhases and it's great. You just have to wait 60 days to file your online claim for a refund but they will automatcally notify you when the rebate is eligible so you wont miss it.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/16022529
> 
> 
> Actually I was more interested in the cable box than the blu-ray. I know that my BD player can decode the HD audio and I have that set up correctly. I was wondering which setting I should have my cable box set to - dolby digital or PCM. To me it reads like PCM is an analog signal and I should have the cable box set for dolby digital. Sorry I wasn't clear in my earlier post.



HDNewbie1028,

I thnk I would set it to Dolby Digital. I have a Comcast Motorola HD DVR cable box and my choices are PCM or auto. I use auto. On the guide banner on most TV shows it says DD 5.1 or DD. I believe that pcm can be either analog or analog converted to digital. Dolby Digital seems to be the native format for digital from the box, and will give you either 2 channel or 5.1 depending what the channel is being broadcast in. Given your choices, I think I would use DD. Here are a couple of links that may interest you.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dolby_Digital 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pulse-code_modulation 

CycleJoe


----------



## yzfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassisWack* /forum/post/16022268
> 
> 
> Exactly which wire gauge should i get for a basement that is 30'X15-17'X7'? And exactly which banana plugs? ... i did read most of these pages of advice, I just wanted to hear your opinions. Thanks in advance.




Wire guage needed will depend on wire length. Use the link supplied in the first post of the forum ( http://www.roger-russell.com/wire/wire.htm ) . As a reference I just wired a room similar to your except it is only 25' long. The run to the back surrounds ended up being 50' so I needed 14 guage wire (per the chart in the link). The side surrounds where 40' so 16 guage was ok and I stuck with the supplied wires for the rest cause the runs are short. I may go back and remove any excess footage on the fronts and center. Use the cheapest wire of the proper guage (radio shack, monoprice). Observe polarity (some wire doesn't have polarity marks) and strip the ends with a tool that won't damage the ends.


I omit the banana plugs, mostly they just add cost to the project.


----------



## Warez




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16015825
> 
> 
> Did you check the wires on the speaker?



Yes. I plugged each speaker into both "Surr Back R" and "Surr Back L". Each speaker worked fine when plugged into "Surr Back R", but I didn't get any sound at all out of "Surr Back L".

Also, I ran the Audyssey setup and received a speaker detection error on "Surr Back L".


----------



## MacAlert

Ok, so I most likely will be purchasing the HT-S6100 very soon but I need some suggestions. I am looking for a speaker stand for the fronts that would sit on my TV stand. Everything I see is a floor stand but I need something that would lift the speaker about 2" off the table. Any recommendations?


----------



## Durmat

Looks like Onkyo announced the TX-SR607 receiver (as well as the 507 and 307) today. Any thoughts as to what this means for 6100 pricing? I have no desire to wait for the 607 or an HTIB based on it, but I'd be interested in people's thoughts as to whether the 6100 will come down anytime soon.


----------



## Pappasan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yzfoot* /forum/post/15918907




Nice looking setup. What make is the stand/shelfing unit.[/quote]


I just bought the same unit at BJ's (Costco competitor) for the same price - $200. The only difference is that the wood is a lighter shade. I had a hard time as well finding this stand anywhere, store or net. BJ's does not sell it on their website but will have them in their stores every now and then. Maybe there is a store near you. check bjs.com


Either way I'll post up the manufacturer when I get home.


----------



## garifo

I was at my local costco last night in Van Nuys CA, on sepulveda...I saw about six of these stands. I got the same one during black friday.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Pappasan* /forum/post/16027562
> 
> 
> Nice looking setup. What make is the stand/shelfing unit.



I just bought the same unit at BJ's (Costco competitor) for the same price - $200. The only difference is that the wood is a lighter shade. I had a hard time as well finding this stand anywhere, store or net. BJ's does not sell it on their website but will have them in their stores every now and then. Maybe there is a store near you. check bjs.com


Either way I'll post up the manufacturer when I get home.[/quote]


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Durmat* /forum/post/16026362
> 
> 
> Looks like Onkyo announced the TX-SR607 receiver (as well as the 507 and 307) today. Any thoughts as to what this means for 6100 pricing? I have no desire to wait for the 607 or an HTIB based on it, but I'd be interested in people's thoughts as to whether the 6100 will come down anytime soon.



The price will come down when they're about to start shipping the new HTIB systems based on the new receivers. Have those been announced yet? That's generally how it works.


----------



## Durmat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/16027879
> 
> 
> The price will come down when they're about to start shipping the new HTIB systems based on the new receivers. Have those been announced yet? That's generally how it works.



That's what I'm afraid of...it looks like the 606 came out at about the same time (mid-March) last year, but the 6100 didn't come out until June. I'd expect the same this year.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Durmat* /forum/post/16028220
> 
> 
> That's what I'm afraid of...it looks like the 606 came out at about the same time (mid-March) last year, but the 6100 didn't come out until June. I'd expect the same this year.



I would say it might be coming out sooner considering most places are running out of stock of the 6100 already.


----------



## TimothyP83

can someone recommend some good speaker stands for the 6100? I know there are some mentioned throughout this thread, but i dont have time to look thru all the pages. I would like to order them now. Anything from monoprice? I ordered the SS-01 based on some of the posts in here, and they are horrible. The speaker wire wouldnt go thru the tube, it kept getting stuck on some metal piece inside. Most of all, i dont think they are strong enough for the s6100 speakers. They keep tipping over.


----------



## MacAlert

Alright, I picked one up today. Wow, I am overwhelmed. One question, is there a way to display the receiver volume on the TV (everything is connected through HDMI)?


----------



## r6boytoy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16039283
> 
> 
> Alright, I picked one up today. Wow, I am overwhelmed. One question, is there a way to display the receiver volume on the TV (everything is connected through HDMI)?



on mine it displays when im watching tv or playing video games i don't remmember doing anything to it


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16039283
> 
> 
> Alright, I picked one up today. Wow, I am overwhelmed. One question, is there a way to display the receiver volume on the TV (everything is connected through HDMI)?



MacAlert,

Unfortunately no, if you are using HDMI inputs. All other inputs will allow the receiver volume to show on the screen. There is one way around this with some TV's. If your TV has the ability to control the receiver volume then you can set it up that way and have the TV's volume control show on the screen.

CycleJoe


----------



## MacAlert

Damn, the front glass on my entertainment stand is frosted and it's hard to see the Onkyo display. How do I do what you suggested, cyclejoe?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16040499
> 
> 
> Damn, the front glass on my entertainment stand is frosted and it's hard to see the Onkyo display. How do I do what you suggested, cyclejoe?



See if your TV some sort of HDMI control. It's called many different things on different brands. Some times called CEC. Anyway, what it does is allow you to control other devices, such as audio receivers, through the TV. You could then use the TV remote or the TV setting on the receiver's remote to control the volume on the receiver. By doing this, the TV's volume level bar then shows on the screen, but you are controlling the volume of the receiver.

CycleJoe


----------



## MacAlert

Crap, I tried that but it's causing other problems (our cable TV output is split to another room). Guess I will just have to live with it.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16040603
> 
> 
> Crap, I tried that but it's causing other problems (our cable TV output is split to another room). Guess I will just have to live with it.



Actually, I have been able to do this/figure this out. I'm not 100% sure/can't guarantee it will work for you, but it might work if you do these steps (what worked for me):


Go press Setup

Go to Hardware Setup/#7

Go to HDMI/#3

Enable Power Control and TV Control

and see if that works.


The only thing about this that is bothersome is that the displayed volume number is different from the volume number displayed on the receiver. Anyone have an explanation?


Hopefully this works for you...


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/16041246
> 
> 
> Actually, I have been able to do this/figure this out. I'm not 100% sure/can't guarantee it will work for you, but it might work if you do these steps (what worked for me):
> 
> 
> Go press Setup
> 
> Go to Hardware Setup/#7
> 
> Go to HDMI/#3
> 
> Enable Power Control and TV Control
> 
> and see if that works.
> 
> 
> The only thing about this that is bothersome is that the displayed volume number is different from the volume number displayed on the receiver. Anyone have an explanation?
> 
> 
> Hopefully this works for you...



Yea, that doesn't work. I get an HDMI security warning on the TV that is in the other room. Only way to get it working is using component which I do not want to do.


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimothyP83* /forum/post/16039026
> 
> 
> can someone recommend some good speaker stands for the 6100? I know there are some mentioned throughout this thread, but i dont have time to look thru all the pages. I would like to order them now. Anything from monoprice? I ordered the SS-01 based on some of the posts in here, and they are horrible. The speaker wire wouldnt go thru the tube, it kept getting stuck on some metal piece inside. Most of all, i dont think they are strong enough for the s6100 speakers. They keep tipping over.



anyone?


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimothyP83* /forum/post/16047506
> 
> 
> anyone?



well if you really want a suggestion...

I needed stands for my surround left and right and the couch arms were higher than usual (above 30"). So i got these: Sanus BF31B. It was relatively cheap as far as speaker stands go and bought it combo'd with ordering the s6100 from Vanns. It has space for speaker wires and holds the speakers pretty well. But to keep it from moving on the screws, I just put double sided tape to hold the speaker on there.

The only real problem with these stands are that the base is REALLY big. probably 10"x12" just measuring by eye.


So, these are the ones i use...hope it helps some...


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/16049176
> 
> 
> well if you really want a suggestion...
> 
> I needed stands for my surround left and right and the arms were higher than usual (above 30"). So i got these: Sanus BF31B. It was relatively cheap as far as speaker stands go and bought it combo'd with ordering the s6100 from Vanns. It has space for speaker wires and holds the speakers pretty well. But to keep it from moving on the screws, I just put double sided tape to hold the speaker on there.
> 
> The only real problem with these stands are that the base is REALLY big. probably 10"x12" just measuring by eye.
> 
> 
> So, these are the ones i use...hope it helps some...



thanks for the suggestion


----------



## dbvolfan1

shoponkyo.com has reconditioned S7100 units for $489 including shipping right now (register for free and you get a $10 discount)


Holy Smokes they went quick. Gone in like 5 minutes. I just happend to stumble across it and managed to snare one finally.


----------



## Eagles4LifeV

I bought a refurbished Onkyo HTS-7100 and I just tried to hook it up this week. Audio works fine, but I cannot get HDMI-out to show up on my TV. I have Samsung ln40a500 LCD TV. I am starting to think that the unit might be defective, which would be a major pain to have to either return in or get it fixed. I have talked to Onkyo, and I would have to either send it to a qualified shop (I have to cover shipping) or I have to box everything up (including speakers and all) and do an exchange with Onkyo. Neither one sounds like a fun option.







If anyone has any ideas please let me know.


----------



## MacAlert

Did you try the obvious, switch cables?


----------



## Eagles4LifeV

Yes...I tried 2 different HDMI cables I got from monoprice.


I have these cables

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eagles4LifeV* /forum/post/16065699
> 
> 
> I bought a refurbished Onkyo HTS-7100 and I just tried to hook it up this week. Audio works fine, but I cannot get HDMI-out to show up on my TV. I have Samsung ln40a500 LCD TV. I am starting to think that the unit might be defective, which would be a major pain to have to either return in or get it fixed. I have talked to Onkyo, and I would have to either send it to a qualified shop (I have to cover shipping) or I have to box everything up (including speakers and all) and do an exchange with Onkyo. Neither one sounds like a fun option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has any ideas please let me know.



Have you tried going through the settings of your TV? Does the Setup Menu come up when you click on Setup (because setup menu only comes out if it's HDMI out)? If it displays the Setup Menu, then you may still have hope...


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eagles4LifeV* /forum/post/16065699
> 
> 
> I bought a refurbished Onkyo HTS-7100 and I just tried to hook it up this week. Audio works fine, but I cannot get HDMI-out to show up on my TV. I have Samsung ln40a500 LCD TV. I am starting to think that the unit might be defective, which would be a major pain to have to either return in or get it fixed. I have talked to Onkyo, and I would have to either send it to a qualified shop (I have to cover shipping) or I have to box everything up (including speakers and all) and do an exchange with Onkyo. Neither one sounds like a fun option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has any ideas please let me know.



Eagles4LifeV,

What are you using for an input and with what type of cable? Have you assigned the input to whichever selector (ie. CBL/SAT) that you are using?

CycleJoe


----------



## Eagles4LifeV

At first I tried to look at a DVD (component input), it's supposed to upconvert but that didnt work. Now, I will settle for being able to see the setup menu, which does not show up.


The most frustrating part is Onkyo customer service. They wont let me just exchange the SR606 receiver, they want to exchange the entire HTS7100 and they dont even have any in stock to exchange for. And I really do not want to box the whole thing up and take it to FedEx, that box weighs like 130 pounds. Option B is sending it somewhere 200 miles away on my own dime and waiting god knows how long to get it fixed.


----------



## SmokerMI

Greetings


Is there any upgrades to the receiver ? firmware or otherwise ?


----------



## yzfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eagles4LifeV* /forum/post/16065699
> 
> 
> I bought a refurbished Onkyo HTS-7100 and I just tried to hook it up this week. Audio works fine, but I cannot get HDMI-out to show up on my TV. I have Samsung ln40a500 LCD TV. I am starting to think that the unit might be defective, which would be a major pain to have to either return in or get it fixed. I have talked to Onkyo, and I would have to either send it to a qualified shop (I have to cover shipping) or I have to box everything up (including speakers and all) and do an exchange with Onkyo. Neither one sounds like a fun option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has any ideas please let me know.




The first time thru the setup was a bit overwhelming to me and I'm used to dealing with some pretty involved stuff. Cables, TV, 7100, DVD VCR etc etc. I spent about 2 hrs screwing around endlessly cause I couldn't get any audio. Turned out I had B speakers selected ! DUH ! All in all it's pretty unlikely they shipped you broken stuff. Not unheard of but unlikely.

If you haven't already, carefully go back thru every connection, both cableing and setup, that it takes to get video from start to finish. Minimize the system to just one video source. Check the TV setup to be sure it's really set to the HDMI you are connected to. Same with the Onkyo, in & out, same with the source. Can you get it to temporarily work with component connections instead ?

Sorry to hear ablout your troubles getting the new toys to work, hope some of this helps.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eagles4LifeV* /forum/post/16066677
> 
> 
> At first I tried to look at a DVD (component input), it's supposed to upconvert but that didnt work. Now, I will settle for being able to see the setup menu, which does not show up.
> 
> 
> The most frustrating part is Onkyo customer service. They wont let me just exchange the SR606 receiver, they want to exchange the entire HTS7100 and they dont even have any in stock to exchange for. And I really do not want to box the whole thing up and take it to FedEx, that box weighs like 130 pounds. Option B is sending it somewhere 200 miles away on my own dime and waiting god knows how long to get it fixed.



Eagles4LifeV,

But did you assign the video input?

CycleJoe


----------



## Eagles4LifeV

Here's what I just did. I unplugged all the cables. All I have now is power to the receiver and HDMI-out from receiver to the TV. If I read the instructions correctly, I should see the on screen display, and I get nothing.


On another note, if I connect component cables to the Receiver and then component from Receiver to TV, then I do get video signal.


I think I am going to try a different HDMI cable (I will go buy one from Radio Shack), I know I am grasping at straws here. Hopefully if it does not work with the new cable I could return the cable (Radio Shack charges a bundle for them, thats why I went with monoprice in the first place)


Thanks all of you for trying to help.


----------



## MacAlert

Are you hitting Setup on the receiver to try and get the OSD? It was a little slow to come up on the 6100 (just verified it right now).


----------



## Eagles4LifeV

My TV just says, no signal.


----------



## yzfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eagles4LifeV* /forum/post/16075774
> 
> 
> My TV just says, no signal.



Do you need to change the TV setup to expect input on the HDMI ?


----------



## Eagles4LifeV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *yzfoot* /forum/post/16075861
> 
> 
> Do you need to change the TV setup to expect input on the HDMI ?




I switched the input to HDMI.


Since currently this receiver is the only piece of equipment I have that has HDMI (I am currently building an HTPC). Maybe I'll go buy a cheap upconvert DVD player from Best Buy and hook that up to my TV just to see if maybe the TV is the problem. Then I can always return in to Best Buy.


----------



## overwilhelmed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eagles4LifeV* /forum/post/16075931
> 
> 
> I switched the input to HDMI.
> 
> 
> Since currently this receiver is the only piece of equipment I have that has HDMI (I am currently building an HTPC). Maybe I'll go buy a cheap upconvert DVD player from Best Buy and hook that up to my TV just to see if maybe the TV is the problem. Then I can always return in to Best Buy.



How old is your TV? Have you maybe checked to see if there is a firmware update available for it? It could have issues with "handshaking" the receiver. Best of luck!


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overwilhelmed* /forum/post/16077172
> 
> 
> How old is your TV? Have you maybe checked to see if there is a firmware update available for it? It could have issues with "handshaking" the receiver. Best of luck!



overwilhelmed,

There is no HDCP handshake when the input is via component.

CycleJoe


----------



## overwilhelmed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/16077502
> 
> 
> overwilhelmed,
> 
> There is no HDCP handshake when the input is via component.
> 
> CycleJoe



This is true. I am under the impression Eagles4Life is having issues with HDMI only. He stated he was able to see the setup screen through component but not through HDMI, which could be a problem related to HDCP handshake.


----------



## Eagles4LifeV

My TV is LN40A500, i bought it last year (2008) before black friday. How do you find out if there is a firmware upgrade for it??


----------



## overwilhelmed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eagles4LifeV* /forum/post/16077636
> 
> 
> My TV is LN40A500, i bought it last year (2008) before black friday. How do you find out if there is a firmware upgrade for it??


 http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0a500+firmware 


I did a quick search for your model number and firmware, I think this is the thread dedicated to your TV. It is large, but will contain a lot of information.


In order to find out what firmware you have and if there is an update, crawl through that thread. You will need to access the service menu which the how to is listed in the first post of the thread.


Hope this helps.


----------



## golfjam

Did anybody have problems connecting a ATI card to the receiver? I can only get stereo out through HDMI and tried all drivers possible to no avail. Does anybody know a fix for this? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Capricio

Golf,


I haven't tried to make this work myself, but after reading up on the 606 thread:


Make sure you disable any MoBo sound hardware and ensure you are using the sound hardware onboard the video card. Also I think there is supposedly to an issue with having to use the first HDMI input port on the 606, for some odd reason the others have problems.


----------



## rexb610

Cool, i'd like to know as well if it is already possible to run an HTPC w/ bluray and pass it through the 606 using HDMI and also get the HD audio (Dolby HD, DTS-HD etc.).


----------



## golfjam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Capricio* /forum/post/16079352
> 
> 
> Golf,
> 
> 
> I haven't tried to make this work myself, but after reading up on the 606 thread:
> 
> 
> Make sure you disable any MoBo sound hardware and ensure you are using the sound hardware onboard the video card. Also I think there is supposedly to an issue with having to use the first HDMI input port on the 606, for some odd reason the others have problems.



Thanks for the quick reply. I've disabled both sound cards, onboard and X-Fi, and same thing. I will try to change the HDMI input. Will update later.


----------



## Capricio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/16079451
> 
> 
> Cool, i'd like to know as well if it is already possible to run an HTPC w/ bluray and pass it through the 606 using HDMI and also get the HD audio (Dolby HD, DTS-HD etc.).



Rex,

I think ATI is the only VC vendor supporting audio over DVI (with an HDMI adapter) right now. I don't believe any HD codecs are supported, but I think it does do DD 5.1, which should be good enough to make any computer game come to life on the "big system" in your living area. I guess it depends what you want it for.


Golf, also make sure you are using the ATI supplied DVI/HDMI adapter plug, not some other one.


----------



## golfjam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Capricio* /forum/post/16079717
> 
> 
> Rex,
> 
> I think ATI is the only VC vendor supporting audio over DVI (with an HDMI adapter) right now. I don't believe any HD codecs are supported, but I think it does do DD 5.1, which should be good enough to make any computer game come to life on the "big system" in your living area. I guess it depends what you want it for.
> 
> 
> Golf, also make sure you are using the ATI supplied DVI/HDMI adapter plug, not some other one.



Yeah, I'm using the one supplied by ATI. The thing is that after doing some research, a lot of people have the same issue and no one has a solution. My hope is that the new 9.3 driver will fix everything since ATI unified video and sound drivers. I want 5.1 for my DIVX and MKV's. Will update later.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golfjam* /forum/post/16080546
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm using the one supplied by ATI. The thing is that after doing some research, a lot of people have the same issue and no one has a solution. My hope is that the new 9.3 driver will fix everything since ATI unified video and sound drivers. I want 5.1 for my DIVX and MKV's. Will update later.



If you have a Playstation 3 you can watch your DIVX and MKV files (through streaming) with 5.1 sound AND on whatever TV you hook it up to (HDTV, LCD, Plasma, etc.)


----------



## Eagles4LifeV

Ok, here's what I tried now. I bought a phillips upconvert DVD player ($40 at walmart, not bad at all).


I connected it to HDMI-in for the DVD and connected the receiver to the TV through HDMI-out. Nothing happened. Then I reset the receiver and voila the picture was on the TV, however a big text showed up at the top of the TV saying that this monitor is not HDCP compliant. Also, I cannot get on-screen display on the TV. Does anyone have any ideas??


----------



## swak




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eagles4LifeV* /forum/post/16081329
> 
> 
> Ok, here's what I tried now. I bought a phillips upconvert DVD player ($40 at walmart, not bad at all).
> 
> 
> I connected it to HDMI-in for the DVD and connected the receiver to the TV through HDMI-out. Nothing happened. Then I reset the receiver and voila the picture was on the TV, however a big text showed up at the top of the TV saying that this monitor is not HDCP compliant. Also, I cannot get on-screen display on the TV. Does anyone have any ideas??



How did you reset the receiver? powercycle it? or is there actually a reset procedure?


----------



## Eagles4LifeV

If you hold down VCR/DVR button and press the Power Button, it will reset the receiver.


----------



## booyah5

Good tip.


----------



## lightforce18

hey guys just tried to setup my 7.1 today and with these mounts

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...=2#description 


how do u connect them to the speaker? Theres two screw holes on the mount but only 1 in the middle on the back of the speakers? btw im a noob to this stuff lol


----------



## MacAlert

Just use one screw.


----------



## lightforce18

and it will hold good?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eagles4LifeV* /forum/post/16081329
> 
> 
> Ok, here's what I tried now. I bought a phillips upconvert DVD player ($40 at walmart, not bad at all).
> 
> 
> I connected it to HDMI-in for the DVD and connected the receiver to the TV through HDMI-out. Nothing happened. Then I reset the receiver and voila the picture was on the TV, however a big text showed up at the top of the TV saying that this monitor is not HDCP compliant. Also, I cannot get on-screen display on the TV. Does anyone have any ideas??



Eagles4LifeV,

I think the first thing I would do is plug the DVD player directly into the TV and see if the problem really is the TV.

CycleJoe


----------



## Eagles4LifeV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/16083628
> 
> 
> Eagles4LifeV,
> 
> I think the first thing I would do is plug the DVD player directly into the TV and see if the problem really is the TV.
> 
> CycleJoe



I connected the DVD player to the TV through HDMI and it seems to work fine. It comes with Anynet+, which automatically recongnized the DVD player.


Infact this Anynet+ also works when I have it hooked up through the receiver.


This is way more complicated then it should be. I am going to try to upgrade the firmware after work. There is not actually an upgrade for LN40A500, but there is an upgrade for LN40A530. I am going to try that and hopefully it works. The only other thing I should try, is hooking up the receiver to a different TV and see if I get On Screen Display, I wish I had another TV. Maybe I'll take it over my friend's house and try that.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eagles4LifeV* /forum/post/16083730
> 
> 
> I connected the DVD player to the TV through HDMI and it seems to work fine. It comes with Anynet+, which automatically recongnized the DVD player.
> 
> 
> Infact this Anynet+ also works when I have it hooked up through the receiver.
> 
> 
> This is way more complicated then it should be. I am going to try to upgrade the firmware after work. There is not actually an upgrade for LN40A500, but there is an upgrade for LN40A530. I am going to try that and hopefully it works. The only other thing I should try, is hooking up the receiver to a different TV and see if I get On Screen Display, I wish I had another TV. Maybe I'll take it over my friend's house and try that.



That is a good point. Try it out on an other set before sending it back. Wish you luck, hope it works out.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eagles4LifeV* /forum/post/16083730
> 
> 
> I connected the DVD player to the TV through HDMI and it seems to work fine. It comes with Anynet+, which automatically recongnized the DVD player.
> 
> 
> Infact this Anynet+ also works when I have it hooked up through the receiver.
> 
> 
> This is way more complicated then it should be. I am going to try to upgrade the firmware after work. There is not actually an upgrade for LN40A500, but there is an upgrade for LN40A530. I am going to try that and hopefully it works. The only other thing I should try, is hooking up the receiver to a different TV and see if I get On Screen Display, I wish I had another TV. Maybe I'll take it over my friend's house and try that.



Eagles4LifeV;16083730,

See if the links below are any help to you.

CycleJoe

http://forums.cnet.com/5208-13973_10...sageID=2905834 

http://www.samsung.com/us/support/po...ype=&model_nm=


----------



## Capricio




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golfjam* /forum/post/16080546
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm using the one supplied by ATI. The thing is that after doing some research, a lot of people have the same issue and no one has a solution. My hope is that the new 9.3 driver will fix everything since ATI unified video and sound drivers. I want 5.1 for my DIVX and MKV's. Will update later.



Golf, I haven't checked the old 606 thread in a while, but when I did the main issue was no audio at all, not stereo vs DD 5.1. That seems more like a software issue, either a driver update like you described or some magic application radio button you haven't found yet. Sounds like you know what you're doing, focus on the PC end and not the Onkyo side.


Oh and please do post any results, I intend to get this going for myself sometime soon.


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbvolfan1* /forum/post/16024224
> 
> 
> I have been waiting to buy a HT-S6100 and a few weeks ago, JR and Vanns had them for $499. I should have snatched one up because they then went back to $599 before falling to $549 last week.
> 
> Vanns is great as I have ordered several items from them and never had an issue.
> 
> One more thing that will save you money. Use live.com (Microsofts Serch engine) for ecashback. It gives you discounts at certain stores. JR is on there for a 6% rebate. Vanns isnt a participant but they are on mrrebate.com and you get 2% back.
> 
> I use it all the time for online purhases and it's great. You just have to wait 60 days to file your online claim for a refund but they will automatcally notify you when the rebate is eligible so you wont miss it.




so if i ordered lets say 2 weeks ago, and just got the package, from vanns. is it too late for the 2% rebate? i ordered thru amazon/vanns, but i didnt see the rebate info on mrrebates.com until after i recieved my shipment. i mean it would only be about 11$ i would get back, but that would cover some of the wire costs... any help is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## overwilhelmed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eagles4LifeV* /forum/post/16083730
> 
> 
> I connected the DVD player to the TV through HDMI and it seems to work fine. It comes with Anynet+, which automatically recongnized the DVD player.
> 
> 
> Infact this Anynet+ also works when I have it hooked up through the receiver.
> 
> 
> This is way more complicated then it should be. I am going to try to upgrade the firmware after work. There is not actually an upgrade for LN40A500, but there is an upgrade for LN40A530. I am going to try that and hopefully it works. The only other thing I should try, is hooking up the receiver to a different TV and see if I get On Screen Display, I wish I had another TV. Maybe I'll take it over my friend's house and try that.




I too have a Samsung Television (5054 plasma) with my Onkyo, which has the Anynet+ feature. However, I have that feature off since it will only work with an Anynet+ compliant receiver, ie a Samsung receiver. Try turning off the feature on the TV and resesting your receiver. You may be able to get it to work. I would do that before a firmware upgrade.


----------



## golfjam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Capricio* /forum/post/16084713
> 
> 
> Golf, I haven't checked the old 606 thread in a while, but when I did the main issue was no audio at all, not stereo vs DD 5.1. That seems more like a software issue, either a driver update like you described or some magic application radio button you haven't found yet. Sounds like you know what you're doing, focus on the PC end and not the Onkyo side.
> 
> 
> Oh and please do post any results, I intend to get this going for myself sometime soon.



Just installed 9.3 driver. Still only stereo to configure but this time DTS audio works and you can hear sound from all 7 speakers when you test it. That's really weird. Will update later.


----------



## Eagles4LifeV

Well, I've tried it all. The firmware, that did absolutely nothing. I took the receiver to my friend's house (he has a brand new Sony HDTV) and I could not get on screen display. I guess I'll have to send the receiver out to get fixed. Thank u all for trying to help.


----------



## JamesPhan

I've just purchased the onkyo ht s6100 and i'm wondering what size wires should i get and what type of banana plugs. If you could, can you please link me the type of wire and banana plug through mono price? Thank you in advance.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eagles4LifeV* /forum/post/16094226
> 
> 
> Well, I've tried it all. The firmware, that did absolutely nothing. I took the receiver to my friend's house (he has a brand new Sony HDTV) and I could not get on screen display. I guess I'll have to send the receiver out to get fixed. Thank u all for trying to help.



Eagles4LifeV,

Sorry to hear that. I can imagine how frustrating that must be. I wish you the best in getting it repaired quickly. Let us know how things turn out.

CycleJoe


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesPhan* /forum/post/16095340
> 
> 
> I've just purchased the onkyo ht s6100 and i'm wondering what size wires should i get and what type of banana plugs. If you could, can you please link me the type of wire and banana plug through mono price? Thank you in advance.



For wire, 14-16 gauge should be fine with the stock speakers.


For banana plugs, get the closed screw type from Monoprice.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JamesPhan* /forum/post/16095340
> 
> 
> I've just purchased the onkyo ht s6100 and i'm wondering what size wires should i get and what type of banana plugs. If you could, can you please link me the type of wire and banana plug through mono price? Thank you in advance.


 http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## overwilhelmed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Eagles4LifeV* /forum/post/16094226
> 
> 
> Well, I've tried it all. The firmware, that did absolutely nothing. I took the receiver to my friend's house (he has a brand new Sony HDTV) and I could not get on screen display. I guess I'll have to send the receiver out to get fixed. Thank u all for trying to help.



That's rough man, I am sorry to hear that. It will be well worth the wait though, it is, IMO, the best HTIB to hit the market. Good luck and keep us posted as to how it all comes out!


----------



## Blown Away

OK, I have the HT-S6100 on it way. I'm going to hook it up as a 5.1 surround sound due to the lack of space to use all 7 speakers. From what I can tell all I need to do is use these connections of the back of the unit:











Now my question is, is will I have to change a setting in it's menu so it knows that I'm only using 5 speakers?



- Thanks


----------



## klaushouz

Hi, I know it is not listed but, has anyone tried the 4 the generation nano with the iPod dock included in the onkyo 6100 ? I heard that the iPod touch works and it is not listed. Thanks Klaus


----------



## yzfoot




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blown Away* /forum/post/16103382
> 
> 
> OK, I have the HT-S6100 on it way. I'm going to hook it up as a 5.1 surround sound due to the lack of space to use all 7 speakers. From what I can tell all I need to do is use these connections of the back of the unit:
> 
> 
> img deleted
> 
> 
> Now my question is, is will I have to change a setting in it's menu so it knows that I'm only using 5 speakers?
> 
> 
> 
> - Thanks



When you run the initial Audessy speaker characterization it will know and map them out. If you ever add them, re-run audessy and it will map them in.

Enjoy your new toy !


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *klaushouz* /forum/post/16103579
> 
> 
> Hi, I know it is not listed but, has anyone tried the 4 the generation nano with the iPod dock included in the onkyo 6100 ? I heard that the iPod touch works and it is not listed. Thanks Klaus



At first it didn't list the iPhone 3G as supported. And when I docked the iPhone, an error came up on the iPhone saying that the dock wasn't supported and insisted on putting it in "Airplane Mode." But once I cancelled all that and put on music, the sound came out of all the speakers and it was charging the iPhone at the same time.

So you never know...


----------



## Bvlgaro

Hi Guys, I am moving into a new house and the living room is wired for home theater. It is wired for 5.1 system, the cables for the speakers are 16 gauge and the one for the subwoofer is 18 gauge.

The weird thing is that the outputs for all the speakers(besides the sub) are on the ceiling. They are up and in front of the couch for the center and the 2 front speakers, and above the couch for the back surround speakers. I am buying the 6100 and I will obviously have to run it in a 5.1 setup









The thing is that I suspect that the sound will sound weird coming from above instead from in front and behind the listeners. Is somebody using the same setup and should I re-wire to the ear level locations that are on all schemes for surround sound.

My Second Question is what kind of connectors I need to get from MonoPrice to use for the subwoofer cable that is wired to a wallplate next to the couch. I will not be able obviously to use the original coming with the HT.


Thank you so much for your help. I am reading this forum for the last month your comments and recommendations are the reason I am going to get this great Home Theater.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bvlgaro* /forum/post/16107037
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, I am moving into a new house and the living room is wired for home theater. It is wired for 5.1 system, the cables for the speakers are 16 gauge and the one for the subwoofer is 18 gauge.
> 
> The weird thing is that the outputs for all the speakers(besides the sub) are on the ceiling. They are up and in front of the couch for the center and the 2 front speakers, and above the couch for the back surround speakers. I am buying the 6100 and I will obviously have to run it in a 5.1 setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is that I suspect that the sound will sound weird coming from above instead from in front and behind the listeners. Is somebody using the same setup and should I re-wire to the ear level locations that are on all schemes for surround sound.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help. I am reading this forum for the last month your comments and recommendations are the reason I am going to get this great Home Theater.



Well, I have a weird unique set up as well. My Front Right and Front Left are not at each edge of the TV stand but elevated to a shelf on each side a couple feet away. Also, my Surround Back Left and Surround Back Right are elevated to each corner above my couch (elevated because my couch is all the way to the wall and no room to go behind).


As to say, my setup is not really the way you're supposed to have it set; i.e. front speakers equidistant to the center preferably on the edges of tv stand, surround back speakers _behind_ you. You would think with such a setup that the sound would come out uneven and incomplete. This is where the Audyssey Dynamic EQ shines! It pops up right when you first set it up. What it does is "With the supplied calibrated microphone, Audyssey

2EQ® automatically determines the number of speakers connected, their size for purposes of bass management, optimum crossover frequencies to the subwoofer (if present), and distances from the primary listening position." (from S6100 manual). This sets it up perfect IMO. I actually set up the microphone wrong at first as I would hear a full surround sound in one position but not if I were to sit forward/up, and when I set the mic in better positions I found that I get full surround sound in those particular areas that I choose. The Fhz and distance might not be EXACT, but it is set up exactly right to get the fullest sound where you set it up to be, *whether your speakers are set up correctly or set up in an unorthodox way.* It will automatically calibrate it for you.


Then again, I'm not a real audiophile so to real audiophile's they might _need_ to have it properly spaced and properly at ear level or what not. Some do not even agree with the Audyssey setup and do it themselves (i.e. bass frequency low, prefer middle channel to be higher fhz, etc.). Either way, this is one option for resolving your issue...


Hope it works out...


----------



## overwilhelmed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bvlgaro* /forum/post/16107037
> 
> 
> Hi Guys, I am moving into a new house and the living room is wired for home theater. It is wired for 5.1 system, the cables for the speakers are 16 gauge and the one for the subwoofer is 18 gauge.
> 
> The weird thing is that the outputs for all the speakers(besides the sub) are on the ceiling. They are up and in front of the couch for the center and the 2 front speakers, and above the couch for the back surround speakers. I am buying the 6100 and I will obviously have to run it in a 5.1 setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is that I suspect that the sound will sound weird coming from above instead from in front and behind the listeners. Is somebody using the same setup and should I re-wire to the ear level locations that are on all schemes for surround sound.
> 
> My Second Question is what kind of connectors I need to get from MonoPrice to use for the subwoofer cable that is wired to a wallplate next to the couch. I will not be able obviously to use the original coming with the HT.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for your help. I am reading this forum for the last month your comments and recommendations are the reason I am going to get this great Home Theater.




Could you be a little bit more detailed on the location of your centre speaker? Is it also in the ceiling? The only issue I see with the set up is that all of your dialogue will sound as if it is coming from the ceiling as opposed to where the TV is located. The audyssey setup will take care of the rest.


----------



## Bvlgaro

Yes it is on the ceiling between the left and right front speakers










How about the connectors for the subwoofer cable?


----------



## golfjam




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/16105279
> 
> 
> At first it didn't list the iPhone 3G as supported. And when I docked the iPhone, an error came up on the iPhone saying that the dock wasn't supported and insisted on putting it in "Airplane Mode." But once I cancelled all that and put on music, the sound came out of all the speakers and it was charging the iPhone at the same time.
> 
> So you never know...




My Iphone is 2G and I have sound only with side speakers. No center, surround or sub. It also asks for "Airplane Mode" but everything else work fine after I cancelled. Can you also change "music" surround?? Mine says is not available.


----------



## Njc242

Will 14 gage wire work well for all the speakers in my room?


Dimensions:

Right Wall: 15'9"

Left Wall: 15'9"

Back Wall: 11'10"

Front Wall: 11'5"


----------



## overwilhelmed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bvlgaro* /forum/post/16112074
> 
> 
> Yes it is on the ceiling between the left and right front speakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the connectors for the subwoofer cable?



What kind of connector is on your wall plate for the subwoofer? Is it a standard RCA style connection? Or is it a speaker wire connection?


If it is a speaker wire connection than you may run into an issue since the HT-S6100 does not power the subwoofer. It sends the subwoofer the signal and the sub is powered by its own power supply. You may be better off just running the wire included in the system or one from monoprice, from the receiver to the subwoofer and bypassing the wall plates.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Njc242* /forum/post/16113783
> 
> 
> Will 14 gage wire work well for all the speakers in my room?
> 
> 
> Dimensions:
> 
> Right Wall: 15'9"
> 
> Left Wall: 15'9"
> 
> Back Wall: 11'10"
> 
> Front Wall: 11'5"



yes 14ga is fine.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golfjam* /forum/post/16112564
> 
> 
> My Iphone is 2G and I have sound only with side speakers. No center, surround or sub. It also asks for "Airplane Mode" but everything else work fine after I cancelled. Can you also change "music" surround?? Mine says is not available.



hmmm maybe you should make sure that the DOCK audio settings is not on stereo or mono or something...cuz, as you well may know already, each input has its own setting...


----------



## Bvlgaro

The wire for the sub is running through the walls to the opposite corner of the room and is currently not terminated in a connector. My question is what type of connector should I buy for it so I can connect the subwoofer.Is it RCA on both sides?


I have a power outlet close to power up the sub.


Thanks


----------



## lightforce18

Hey guys Total noob questions.


I have the 6100


Blu ray Player

Comcast HDMI

Xbox 360

and maybe a PS3.


right now the reciever has HDMI out going going to HDMI 4 on the TV. How should I connect the rest of the devices? I have a ton of Optical cables and HDMI cables. Should I use HDMI for Video and Optical for sound? OR does HDMI produce the same sound? I heard from someone always use optical for sound its alot better? Please let me know.


----------



## WannaKnowTech

Use HDMI on all of them except for maybe the cable box. Some cable boxes act odd with HDMI. However try it out, my comcast cable box works fine with HDMI. HDMI is the how your going to pull down these high def sound formats. Also with only 4 HDMI cables in the back of the reciever and one going out to the tv it makes things a whole lot cleaner and simple.


----------



## lightforce18

dang, so I guess i wasted my money on the optical cords lol


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bvlgaro* /forum/post/16115150
> 
> 
> The wire for the sub is running through the walls to the opposite corner of the room and is currently not terminated in a connector. My question is what type of connector should I buy for it so I can connect the subwoofer.Is it RCA on both sides?
> 
> 
> I have a power outlet close to power up the sub.
> 
> 
> Thanks



The sub on the 6100 uses a single RCA plug on both sides.


----------



## overwilhelmed

Did anyone upgrade their subwoofer cable? If so, is it worth it? I am currently running the one that came with the unit and I was wondering if it would be worth upgrading to a higher gauge wire. I have upgraded all of my other speaker wires to 14 gauge speaker cables.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overwilhelmed* /forum/post/16121787
> 
> 
> Did anyone upgrade their subwoofer cable? If so, is it worth it? I am currently running the one that came with the unit and I was wondering if it would be worth upgrading to a higher gauge wire. I have upgraded all of my other speaker wires to 14 gauge speaker cables.



I upgraded my subwoofer cable simply because i read that you should upgrade all the cables.

But it actually simply depends on how far your subwoofer will be from the receiver. You would only need a higher gauge one if you are running it pretty far. Other than that, I don't see much difference between the upgraded sub cable i got and the one provided, only that the one provided is shorter....


----------



## Bvlgaro

Thanks for the info on the subwoofer cable!


----------



## gerianne

I've recently had a problem when my sound system (6100) starts.


Sometimes the subwoofer is extremely loud after the system first comes on. The first time it happened I 'corrected' (quite by accident) by investigating and just touching one of the plugs in the back. It seems like it's a problem with static or something, but it keeps recurring and I'm not sure if there's a way to prevent it.


Anyone have a similar experience or know how to prevent it from happening?


----------



## An|mos|ty

Just purchased this and got it set up, and I have a question about the listening mode settings. I am currently trying to playback a few blu ray movies from my PS3 (HDMI) and I have it set to LPCM and the settings show that it is outputting True HD audio, but I'm not sure which setting the receiver should be on.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *An|mos|ty* /forum/post/16139133
> 
> 
> Just purchased this and got it set up, and I have a question about the listening mode settings. I am currently trying to playback a few blu ray movies from my PS3 (HDMI) and I have it set to LPCM and the settings show that it is outputting True HD audio, but I'm not sure which setting the receiver should be on.



i use 'multichannel' sound setting. if the bluray is only 5.1 then i use PLIIX to get 7.1.


----------



## An|mos|ty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/16139433
> 
> 
> i use 'multichannel' sound setting. if the bluray is only 5.1 then i use PLIIX to get 7.1.



Sweet, thanks. I set up Wall-E for my kids and it was set to theater dimensional. After switching to Iron Man and then Transformers, that just didn't sound right.


----------



## clunker

hello. i just need some quick help. anything will be greatly appreciated.


today i bought the samsung ln52a750 to replace my samsung ln40a550 and now the onscreen setup with the onkyo 6100 does not work when pressing the setup button on the remote. it worked when it was connected to the ln40a550 and now it doesnt show the onscreen menu with the ln52a750. i dont know what the problem is because everything is connected exactly as it was with the other tv. i tryed updating the ln52a750 and still no fix :/


any ideas ?


----------



## lilxskull

Was wondering is it possible to make the ipod dock work with a zune? Like with an adapter or something. I have a zune but no ipod with me. It would be great if I can get it to work with the zune but then again I wouldn't pay a lot for an adapter or a whole new zune dock(not even sure if they make these).


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lilxskull* /forum/post/16150456
> 
> 
> Was wondering is it possible to make the ipod dock work with a zune? Like with an adapter or something. I have a zune but no ipod with me. It would be great if I can get it to work with the zune but then again I wouldn't pay a lot for an adapter or a whole new zune dock(not even sure if they make these).



hmmm... I wonder but I _doubt_ it. If you go through the posts on this thread about that dock, you would see that it barely works with _actual_iPods and iPhones...very much doubt that it can work on anything else if it barely works on the things it's supposed to...


and from what I know...this is relatively new technology (can't even support older iPods...), so I doubt that anyone/company has made an adapter for it...too new?


----------



## overwilhelmed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/16150517
> 
> 
> hmmm... I wonder but I _doubt_ it. If you go through the posts on this thread about that dock, you would see that it barely works with _actual_iPods and iPhones...very much doubt that it can work on anything else if it barely works on the things it's supposed to...
> 
> 
> and from what I know...this is relatively new technology (can't even support older iPods...), so I doubt that anyone/company has made an adapter for it...too new?




I have an iPod Mini which works perfect with the system. Which older iPods don't work?


----------



## mgrig

Where is the best price for the S6100?


Thanks


----------



## clunker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clunker* /forum/post/16146349
> 
> 
> hello. i just need some quick help. anything will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> today i bought the samsung ln52a750 to replace my samsung ln40a550 and now the onscreen setup with the onkyo 6100 does not work when pressing the setup button on the remote. it worked when it was connected to the ln40a550 and now it doesnt show the onscreen menu with the ln52a750. i dont know what the problem is because everything is connected exactly as it was with the other tv. i tryed updating the ln52a750 and still no fix :/
> 
> 
> any ideas ?



any thoughts people ?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overwilhelmed* /forum/post/16154650
> 
> 
> I have an iPod Mini which works perfect with the system. Which older iPods don't work?



I think 1st gen iPod's don't work.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clunker* /forum/post/16156859
> 
> 
> any thoughts people ?



Do you get any video besides the OSD (do you see picture if you play source content)?


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clunker* /forum/post/16146349
> 
> 
> hello. i just need some quick help. anything will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> today i bought the samsung ln52a750 to replace my samsung ln40a550 and now the onscreen setup with the onkyo 6100 does not work when pressing the setup button on the remote. it worked when it was connected to the ln40a550 and now it doesnt show the onscreen menu with the ln52a750. i dont know what the problem is because everything is connected exactly as it was with the other tv. i tryed updating the ln52a750 and still no fix :/
> 
> 
> any ideas ?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clunker* /forum/post/16156859
> 
> 
> any thoughts people ?



most likely you have done this...but you are making sure that you are viewing it through HDMI correct? OSD can only work through HDMI-Out.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/16156929
> 
> 
> most likely you have done this...but you are making sure that you are viewing it through HDMI correct? OSD can only work through HDMI-Out.



I would *ass*ume he is using HDMI because the OSD worked on the old TV.


----------



## clunker

ya im using hdmi. no i get no picture at all with the osd. my tv says "searching for signal" or "no signal".



i could try resetting the receiver, would that maybe fix it ? would hate to have to do the microphone setup again though


----------



## Pappasan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mgrig* /forum/post/16156301
> 
> 
> Where is the best price for the S6100?
> 
> 
> Thanks



us-appliance.com


I just ordered from them last week. $529 plus $39 shipping.


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clunker* /forum/post/16159779
> 
> 
> ya im using hdmi. no i get no picture at all with the osd. my tv says "searching for signal" or "no signal".
> 
> 
> 
> i could try resetting the receiver, would that maybe fix it ? would hate to have to do the microphone setup again though



Well im not entirely sure but it is my understanding u have everything plugged in to the receiver and then only one hdmi cable runs from ur receiver to ur tv, correct? my guess is that if at the time u are watching the source 'dvd' and that source is plugged in to ur receiver via component, and you press setup OSD might not appear..but if u try it under an hdmi source, it might work. its a crazy theeorygive it a shot


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clunker* /forum/post/16159779
> 
> 
> ya im using hdmi. no i get no picture at all with the osd. my tv says "searching for signal" or "no signal".
> 
> 
> 
> i could try resetting the receiver, would that maybe fix it ? would hate to have to do the microphone setup again though



Try connecting one of the devices directly to the TV and see if you get any picture (just to rule out the TV's HDMI port).


----------



## Kelter Skelter

Just bought this from ABCwarehouse.


Talked them down to 589.49 out the door including a two year warranty. The sales ticket shows I played 509.00 for the Box. I feel like I did pretty good.


----------



## Kelter Skelter

Hooked everything up without any problems and it all worked right away. Had a problem where my back two speakers wouldnt work but it turns out it's because i was messing around with A/B speakers too much. Set it to only A and now all 7 work again.


First question so far:


Im watching Tropic Thunder on blu ray for my first sound tests using the TrueHD audio track(decoded to PCM via ps3) and like most moives it's only 5.1 so what is the best listening mode for my 7.1 setup? multichannel and prologic IIx are the options i would imagine are the best choices(as stated earlier in this thread) but what gives me the most "true to source material" sound? Does prologic IIx play the 5.1 multi channel then JUST matrix the back two? or does it redistrubute the audio to all speakers for the best sound? and finally when it's set to multichannel im still getting audio out of my back speakers.. what exaclty are those back two recieving if the movie is only 5.1?


----------



## provels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *clunker* /forum/post/16156859
> 
> 
> any thoughts people ?



I have the same TV with my HT-S7100's 606 hooked to HDMI1 and the display works fine. I would also say take the receiver out of the equation and determine if the input port is bad, try another port, try another cable.


----------



## forcedfedgtp

How has everyone tweaked the center channel of this HTiB? (what settings?)


After owning this system for many months now, I am starting to be able to pick out minor details that kinda annoy me. Seems like the center is too soft, so I bumped up the level to +4 to +6db. Then seems like the vocals are not as crisp as they should be. All the other speakers sound ok.


Anyone else experience this? I know they aren't expensive speakers, just wondering if maybe I missed something in the setup.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *forcedfedgtp* /forum/post/16179554
> 
> 
> How has everyone tweaked the center channel of this HTiB? (what settings?)
> 
> 
> After owning this system for many months now, I am starting to be able to pick out minor details that kinda annoy me. Seems like the center is too soft, so I bumped up the level to +4 to +6db. Then seems like the vocals are not as crisp as they should be. All the other speakers sound ok.
> 
> 
> Anyone else experience this? I know they aren't expensive speakers, just wondering if maybe I missed something in the setup.



forcedfedgtp,

I'm of the same opinion, but it seems to be that way with all HTIB systems. I too run my system with a +4 to +6db increase in volume on the center channel. What really helps the clarity of the center channel is to set the crossover no higher than 100 hz. It keeps all of the voice harmonics coming from the center channel and the clarity improves. The best money that you can spend to improve on this system is to upgrade the center channel speaker, but the crossover setting will improve things greatly. IMHO

CycleJoe


----------



## xctom5593

Anybody know if sending a signal from my HP Media center's (model: m9040n) HDMI port to my ht-s6100 to a T260HD (Samsung's 25.5 inch HD computer monitor) at a resolution of 1920x1200 would work? This is my first Home Theater System and I'm kinda lost. Thank you for anybody who can help.


----------



## trusaleen1

Im interested in purchasing the 6100, however my house came with front and rear 6 1/2 inch JBL ceiling speakers. Can I use this for the fronts and rears along with the compontents from the 6100? Or worse case scenerio use the rears only


----------



## ickysmits

You make it sound like the JBL speakers are a bad thing. Why don't you get three good speakers in front and use the ceiling speakers as surrounds? It's money better spent.


----------



## trusaleen1

thanks for the response Icky, I have a budget of around $600. That was my original thinking as using the JBL's as surrounds. But I need a receiver a sub and front speakers, so I figured it would be better to get a HTIB. But Im all open for suggestions. Thanks


----------



## ickysmits

Or, after rereading your first post, consider getting a receiver and a good sub for now. Upgrade the front speakers later.


It is a 5.0 in-wall system (three front and two surround), isn't it?


If so, this would give you a chance to really take your time, think about what you like, and choose the appropriate speakers. Honestly, speakers are the most important component for a quality sound. It's always good to slow down and shop around for something that will fit best. Also, it's fun - kind of like wine tasting. Grab a handful of CDs and shop around...and enjoy.


That's my best advice.


----------



## GlassisWack

Hi all,


My setup is working but it is not as loud as i imagined. Any pointers? i tried to use all the various sound options.. but i figured with a 30 lb subwoofer, my house wouldnt be able to take max volume.


please help, cyclejoe?


----------



## guraaf

I am thinking of buying an Onkyo HT-S6100 but suddenly it seems to increased in price. What happened, anyone knows? It is $699 at most stores - us-appliance, abcwarehouse, amazon, newegg, bhphotovideo. Is this a temporary blip and is it worth waiting a few weeks? I was hoping to pay less than $600 including shipping (any any possible tax).


Thanks in advance!

Guraaf


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassisWack* /forum/post/16195636
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> 
> My setup is working but it is not as loud as i imagined. Any pointers? i tried to use all the various sound options.. but i figured with a 30 lb subwoofer, my house wouldnt be able to take max volume.
> 
> 
> please help, cyclejoe?



well, i'm not cyclejoe but I can give you some stuff that you can do...

1st of all, did you make sure to run that Audyssey calibration setup. It helps.

Then, you can manually increase the volume via the knob at the back of the subwoofer.

If that's not enough, you can go through the setup and find the IntelliVolume setting and increase that. Seems to work for my cable box which was a bit low.

And if finally that still isn't enough, you can always manually set the speaker levels up in the setup. Many audiophiles do this because they aren't satisfied with the Audyssey calibration...


there are many things you can do to increase the sound...

Hope this helps...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guraaf* /forum/post/16197619
> 
> 
> I am thinking of buying an Onkyo HT-S6100 but suddenly it seems to increased in price. What happened, anyone knows? It is $699 at most stores - us-appliance, abcwarehouse, amazon, newegg, bhphotovideo. Is this a temporary blip and is it worth waiting a few weeks? I was hoping to pay less than $600 including shipping (any any possible tax).
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Guraaf



The best non-B&M store price I've seen it at is $549 with no tax and free shipping. That's what you should aim at. It pretty much was at this price before and a little after last christmas. Unfortunately, I couldn't afford it til February, but by then it wasn't available/pre-order or the price would be at pretty much retail. The only reason you've seen it cheaper recently is because it seemed that Onkyo finally made shipments and sped up production. So, with it more widely available, the price got better and I was luckily able to get mine for $599 free ship and no tax. I've owned mine now for a little while so, in the end, all of the current pricing may be repeating itself where there is not many available and won't go down until they produce enough to go around... just IMHO...


----------



## dbvolfan1

Yee Haw! Finally finished installing the speakers and a wall plate to plug all these in nice and neat behind the unit. I still need to build a 'cover' for the back of the stand to hide everything and clean it up. I just wanted to get it all installed and working before I went back and tied cables off and closed the back up. Damn thing looks like a fire hazard in the pics but I am going to tidy that up today now that everything has tested OK.


I wish now I had spray painted the wiring black before pulling the end through but it's barely noticable and I can always go back and do it later. BTW, it was a b**** pulling wire through these walls because of insulation and because I had to go down ~7'. Ended up drilling a 1/2" hole to pull it through but ACE sells these cool collars you can insert into the hole that then clean it up. I ended up using 1/2" collars for the two larger holes I had to fish wire through down low and 1/4" collars for the two up high. ~$.40 each and welll worth it.


I know monoprice is a popular place to get plugs and wire and I generally hate fleabay but in this case I got 250' of CL3-16AWG wire for $35 including shipping. Had it in 3 days. I believe it is "Remme" cable, made in the US.


The wall plate is a Channel Vision CC-372 3-gang box plate with keystone jacks for expansion. I ran my internet and phone over to it as well so I can feed my Samsung and Xbox. It has enough connections for a 7.1 system including sub + 6 blank jacks for other applications ($37.99 at Buy.com including shipping)


And I cant complain about the HT-S7100. Onkyo shipped it to my door for $439. Little did I know they were running a St. Patrick's Day sale and gave me another 10% off. Its the first refurb product I have bought but I couldn't tell that anything had ever been used or even touched. Very satisfied with the sound though. I have no wall behind my couch so I had to go high and angle it down to shoot over my head. Likewise I could't go 90 degrees to the side so I have the sides at ~110 degrees off the back wall angling in. With the front 3 at ear level and the sub in the RH corner firing at the couch it works well. The Audessey mic did it's job and anyone that is considering this system I'd vouch for it. Sounds better than my in-laws two Bose systems which they have really been disappointed in themselves as customers.


I do appreciate all the helpful info on this forum as I have read/followed the 50 some pages in this thread and it's been very useful.


----------



## booyah5

Very swank.


----------



## cyclejoe1

dbvolfan1,

Great looking job! I know you will enjoy it.

CycleJoe


----------



## guraaf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/16198776
> 
> 
> The best non-B&M store price I've seen it at is $549 with no tax and free shipping. That's what you should aim at. It pretty much was at this price before and a little after last christmas. Unfortunately, I couldn't afford it til February, but by then it wasn't available/pre-order or the price would be at pretty much retail. The only reason you've seen it cheaper recently is because it seemed that Onkyo finally made shipments and sped up production. So, with it more widely available, the price got better and I was luckily able to get mine for $599 free ship and no tax. I've owned mine now for a little while so, in the end, all of the current pricing may be repeating itself where there is not many available and won't go down until they produce enough to go around... just IMHO...



Thanks... Since the current price seems to be high, would you suggest some other model for a newbie/beginner who probably doesn't understand the difference between good sound quality and superb quality anyways. For example, for $400, the Sony HD-7200DH seems like a sweet deal. What does the Onkyo offer that makes it worth the extra $300 (assuming I have to pay the current online price of $700 and don't get any deal at $550-$600).


Any views on this Sony 7200 or something else?


Thanks a lot!

Guraaf


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guraaf* /forum/post/16209514
> 
> 
> Thanks... Since the current price seems to be high, would you suggest some other model for a newbie/beginner who probably doesn't understand the difference between good sound quality and superb quality anyways. For example, for $400, the Sony HD-7200DH seems like a sweet deal. What does the Onkyo offer that makes it worth the extra $300 (assuming I have to pay the current online price of $700 and don't get any deal at $550-$600).
> 
> 
> Any views on this Sony 7200 or something else?
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Guraaf



Try Sony SS2300. I've tried it and liked it too. One factor i went with S7100 was i wanted 'real' receiver so i can upgrade the speakers later on.


----------



## guraaf




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dbvolfan1* /forum/post/16199986
> 
> 
> 
> And I cant complain about the HT-S7100. Onkyo shipped it to my door for $439. Little did I know they were running a St. Patrick's Day sale and gave me another 10% off. Its the first refurb product I have bought but I couldn't tell that anything had ever been used or even touched. Very satisfied with the sound though. I have no wall behind my couch so I had to go high and angle it down to shoot over my head.



Hi, do these refurb come online for a very short-time? Limited quantity, I presume? I have been watching shoponkyo.com but I don't see any so far. Or is there some other website that sells these refurbs. Sorry, for such a newbie question. Regards


----------



## dbvolfan1

Real quick and limited supply. I just made it a habit of checking the site a few times a day and stumbled across it. I purchased it, posted to this forum they were available and by the time I got back to the website in 10 minutes they were gone.

In 3 months of checking this was the fitst time I had seen a 6100 or 7100. I have seen the 5100 a few times at $249 I believe.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guraaf* /forum/post/16210015
> 
> 
> Hi, do these refurb come online for a very short-time? Limited quantity, I presume? I have been watching shoponkyo.com but I don't see any so far. Or is there some other website that sells these refurbs. Sorry, for such a newbie question. Regards



Very limited quantity. You have to check back frequently. They usually have a 10% off sale around any holiday. It was a lot easier to find these systems in the fall. You can also check accessories4less.com but they don't offer free shipping. Still good prices though.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/16210169
> 
> 
> Very limited quantity. You have to check back frequently. They usually have a 10% off sale around any holiday. It was a lot easier to find these systems in the fall. You can also check accessories4less.com but they don't offer free shipping. Still good prices though.



I agree. Looks like these sales are around any holidays. I got my refurbed S7100 around a week after Thanksgiving last year. Couldn't be a lot happier with the deal.


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/16198776
> 
> 
> well, i'm not cyclejoe but I can give you some stuff that you can do...
> 
> 1st of all, did you make sure to run that Audyssey calibration setup. It helps.
> 
> Then, you can manually increase the volume via the knob at the back of the subwoofer.
> 
> If that's not enough, you can go through the setup and find the IntelliVolume setting and increase that. Seems to work for my cable box which was a bit low.
> 
> And if finally that still isn't enough, you can always manually set the speaker levels up in the setup. Many audiophiles do this because they aren't satisfied with the Audyssey calibration...
> 
> 
> there are many things you can do to increase the sound...
> 
> Hope this helps...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best non-B&M store price I've seen it at is $549 with no tax and free shipping. That's what you should aim at. It pretty much was at this price before and a little after last christmas. Unfortunately, I couldn't afford it til February, but by then it wasn't available/pre-order or the price would be at pretty much retail. The only reason you've seen it cheaper recently is because it seemed that Onkyo finally made shipments and sped up production. So, with it more widely available, the price got better and I was luckily able to get mine for $599 free ship and no tax. I've owned mine now for a little while so, in the end, all of the current pricing may be repeating itself where there is not many available and won't go down until they produce enough to go around... just IMHO...



So i did use the calibration setup, and it was pretty cool to listen to, ive never seen that process before. I thought it worked pretty well. I liked the sound, but it just wasnt loud enough, and it was tough getting all 7 speakers working. I understand that having 7 speakers is kind of ahead of the field, since if im correct i think most stuff is setup for 5 speaker systems.


I found the knob on the sub, and got that all set, its just that the radio and cable is not really that loud. BUT ON THE OTHER HAND... I used my first bluray dvd through my ps3, and it was the most amazing sound ever. The house was literally shaking, and the bass was intense but not over bearing. It sounded so good, it was 100% worth my purchase just for that.. i told my buddies i was going to have to charge them 2$ to watch the donnie darko bluray, obviously i was kidding.


Also call of duty 5 for ps3, sounds so amazing with the onkyo too!


Now i am going to try to raise the intellivolume for my cable and radio.


Thank you so much for taking the time to respond.


Now i just want to figure out how to get my 7 speakers working...


Also PS, has anyone moved the center speaker to a side, and used the tv speakers concurrently with the surround sound to get 9 speakers in total?


Thank you.


also i got mine for 549$, id wait for atleast 599$, but dont get me wrong this system really is worth the extra money. it will blow you away.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassisWack* /forum/post/16215951
> 
> 
> So i did use the calibration setup, and it was pretty cool to listen to, ive never seen that process before. I thought it worked pretty well. I liked the sound, but it just wasnt loud enough, and it was tough getting all 7 speakers working. I understand that having 7 speakers is kind of ahead of the field, since if im correct i think most stuff is setup for 5 speaker systems.
> 
> 
> I found the knob on the sub, and got that all set, its just that the radio and cable is not really that loud. BUT ON THE OTHER HAND... I used my first bluray dvd through my ps3, and it was the most amazing sound ever. The house was literally shaking, and the bass was intense but not over bearing. It sounded so good, it was 100% worth my purchase just for that.. i told my buddies i was going to have to charge them 2$ to watch the donnie darko bluray, obviously i was kidding.
> 
> 
> Also call of duty 5 for ps3, sounds so amazing with the onkyo too!
> 
> 
> Now i am going to try to raise the intellivolume for my cable and radio.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for taking the time to respond.
> 
> 
> Now i just want to figure out how to get my 7 speakers working...
> 
> 
> Also PS, has anyone moved the center speaker to a side, and used the tv speakers concurrently with the surround sound to get 9 speakers in total?
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> also i got mine for 549$, id wait for atleast 599$, but dont get me wrong this system really is worth the extra money. it will blow you away.



You are welcome! I'm glad I was able to help a little...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassisWack* /forum/post/16215951
> 
> 
> ...I liked the sound, but it just wasnt loud enough, and it was tough getting all 7 speakers working. I understand that having 7 speakers is kind of ahead of the field, since if im correct i think most stuff is setup for 5 speaker systems.
> 
> 
> Now i just want to figure out how to get my 7 speakers working...



If you want a tip/hint about getting *ALL* 7 speakers to work...

You can always have the receiver _matrix_ the 2/5 channel sound to all 7 speakers. You do this by changing the Listening Mode to "All Ch St" (All Channel Stereo). This is how I get all my 7 speakers to bust out sound and it still matrixes very well also. I still get the feeling of bullets flying by or crashing across the screen from the left to the right. But audiophiles would probably tell you that doing this degrades the sound and one should probably listen to a track with the proper setting;i.e. Dolby Digital should be set to Dolby EX, DTS:Master should be set to the DTS listening mode.

In any case, I love hearing it all come out from 7 sources and it's all up to personal preference...

Hope this helps as well...


----------



## overwilhelmed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/16216026
> 
> 
> You are welcome! I'm glad I was able to help a little...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a tip/hint about getting *ALL* 7 speakers to work...
> 
> You can always have the receiver _matrix_ the 2/5 channel sound to all 7 speakers. You do this by changing the Listening Mode to "All Ch St" (All Channel Stereo). This is how I get all my 7 speakers to bust out sound and it still matrixes very well also. I still get the feeling of bullets flying by or crashing across the screen from the left to the right. But audiophiles would probably tell you that doing this degrades the sound and one should probably listen to a track with the proper setting;i.e. Dolby Digital should be set to Dolby EX, DTS:Master should be set to the DTS listening mode.
> 
> In any case, I love hearing it all come out from 7 sources and it's all up to personal preference...
> 
> Hope this helps as well...




I am pretty sure that setting the receiver to "All Ch St" merely just sends all left sounds equally to the left speakers and right sounds equally to all the right speakers, with center being a matrix of the two. Mainly good for music listening. But I could be wrong.


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/16216026
> 
> 
> You are welcome! I'm glad I was able to help a little...
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a tip/hint about getting *ALL* 7 speakers to work...
> 
> You can always have the receiver _matrix_ the 2/5 channel sound to all 7 speakers. You do this by changing the Listening Mode to "All Ch St" (All Channel Stereo). This is how I get all my 7 speakers to bust out sound and it still matrixes very well also. I still get the feeling of bullets flying by or crashing across the screen from the left to the right. But audiophiles would probably tell you that doing this degrades the sound and one should probably listen to a track with the proper setting;i.e. Dolby Digital should be set to Dolby EX, DTS:Master should be set to the DTS listening mode.
> 
> In any case, I love hearing it all come out from 7 sources and it's all up to personal preference...
> 
> Hope this helps as well...



PS, has anyone moved the center speaker to a side, and used the tv speakers concurrently with the surround sound to get 9 speakers in total?



Thanks again


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassisWack* /forum/post/16224489
> 
> 
> PS, has anyone moved the center speaker to a side, and used the tv speakers concurrently with the surround sound to get 9 speakers in total?
> 
> Thanks again



I'm not sure but I'd imagine setting the TV speakers to output also would mess with the calibration and equilibrium of the audyssey setup/7 speaker balance. It'd be hard to make sure that the TV speakers are just right and don't overwhelm the center channel sound.

I can't say for all LCD's/Plasma's, but I imagine, for the most part, that they really aren't all good/great to match up with the 7.1 awesomeness that is the s6100/s7100. LIke each speaker(depending) has 120 watts. TV speakers on mine are only 10 watts. I have the PN50A550 and the TV speakers isn't worth it...


But I have to say, this is a really good idea! 9.1...sounds awesome...if I was a true audiophile and knew how to properly calibrate stuff, I'd try it out and see if it's as cool as it seems.


----------



## saladk

Hey guys - I just bought the 6100 and was wondering if any of you mounted the speakers sideways - it just seems to be more low profile that way. Do any of you see a problem with that? Were they meant to be upright and will I deteriorate the quality of the sound if I mount them sideways?


----------



## overwilhelmed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *saladk* /forum/post/16230029
> 
> 
> Hey guys - I just bought the 6100 and was wondering if any of you mounted the speakers sideways - it just seems to be more low profile that way. Do any of you see a problem with that? Were they meant to be upright and will I deteriorate the quality of the sound if I mount them sideways?



I mounted all of my surround and rears horizontally. I was concerned with the same thing but IMO, sound coming from that speaker is going to go every direction, as long as the face of the speaker is pointed in a proper direction. I just don't see a reason why a speaker will sound different if it is sideways, just as long as it is point in the proper direction.


If push comes to shove, mount them vertically, listen and then change them to horizontally, and see if there is a difference.


----------



## Paulicat

Hi everyone, great thread, lots of info.

One thing I couldn't find an answer too, I would like to connect my laptop via DVI-hdmi into the receiver so that the hdmi would get sent to my projector.

Will this work?? I read the manual and it stated it can't use hdmi from a computer (this is unfortunate), but I was wondering if the scenario of going DVI-hdmi might be different?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Paulicat* /forum/post/16233444
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, great thread, lots of info.
> 
> One thing I couldn't find an answer too, I would like to connect my laptop via DVI-hdmi into the receiver so that the hdmi would get sent to my projector.
> 
> Will this work?? I read the manual and it stated it can't use hdmi from a computer (this is unfortunate), but I was wondering if the scenario of going DVI-hdmi might be different?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I have successfully used an HDMI connection from my laptop to the 6100. I don't see why you can't.


----------



## Paulicat




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16233672
> 
> 
> I have successfully used an HDMI connection from my laptop to the 6100. I don't see why you can't.



Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## saladk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *overwilhelmed* /forum/post/16230079
> 
> 
> I mounted all of my surround and rears horizontally. I was concerned with the same thing but IMO, sound coming from that speaker is going to go every direction, as long as the face of the speaker is pointed in a proper direction. I just don't see a reason why a speaker will sound different if it is sideways, just as long as it is point in the proper direction.
> 
> 
> If push comes to shove, mount them vertically, listen and then change them to horizontally, and see if there is a difference.



Thanks!!!


----------



## scoarescoare

Hey I just noticed shopOnkyo is selling refurb s7100's for $500.


seems pretty decent since msrp is what, $800?


Oh look at that.. i just bought one, too.


*NOTE* - These are refurbished models.


----------



## stangm

I notice these passthrough 1080p video coming in on HDMI, does that mean I will need to run separate audio cable from a blu-ray player, or can it decode audio while passing the 1080p HDMI image through?


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stangm* /forum/post/16235496
> 
> 
> I notice these passthrough 1080p video coming in on HDMI, does that mean I will need to run separate audio cable from a blu-ray player, or can it decode audio while passing the 1080p HDMI image through?



HDMI can hold both video AND audio. I can't say for your bluray player, but as for the PS3, you can do either HDMI for video and a seperate audio output, or run both audio and video through HDMI out.


Hope this helps...


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scoarescoare* /forum/post/16235284
> 
> 
> Hey I just noticed shopOnkyo is selling refurb s7100's for $500.
> 
> 
> seems pretty decent since msrp is what, $800?
> 
> 
> Oh look at that.. i just bought one, too.
> 
> 
> *NOTE* - These are refurbished models.



cool! enjoy your new S7100s! i read somewhere, not sure who but those (or others please correct me if i'm wrong) refurbs are pieced together overstocked SR606, ipod dock and the speaker package. So what Onkyo did basically was put this overstock items together and put it in a package and called it S7100. It's basically brand new items, the refurb was just there so they don't deal with any legal issues, claims later on.


i'm totallyl enjoying my S7100r!


----------



## dbvolfan1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/16258686
> 
> 
> cool! enjoy your new S7100s! i read somewhere, not sure who but those (or others please correct me if i'm wrong) refurbs are pieced together overstocked SR606, ipod dock and the speaker package. So what Onkyo did basically was put this overstock items together and put it in a package and called it S7100. It's basically brand new items, the refurb was just there so they don't deal with any legal issues, claims later on.
> 
> 
> i'm totallyl enjoying my S7100r!



I have heard that as well. I've dealt with refurb and dust and buff operations where I worked and I just cant imagine my refurb unit from Onkyo was returned or used. They white out the serial numbers on the speakers and slapped a new sn label over the old one on the reciever but everything was pristine. I am sure there are occasional 'returns' that make their way back into the refurb channel but my guess is that more often than not they are pieced togather.


----------



## andydumi

They can also be internals that are repaired from returns and packaged in a new case. Other electronics manufacturers do this as well.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/16260780
> 
> 
> They can also be internals that are repaired from returns and packaged in a new case. Other electronics manufacturers do this as well.



I usually sneer at refurbs whenever i see them sold but the number of satisfied S7100 refurb owners made me think otherwise. And when i got my refurbed unit i was extremely happy and now share the same sentiments as the other owners.


----------



## rawlesawh

what speaker mounts are those? they look really good. i bought some stands when i first bought my 6100 and now since i'm moving i'm thinking of mounting them on the well. thanks.


----------



## ColdwaterTT

Hey everyone, I'm about to buy a 6100 and I just had a few quick questions: (Excuse me if I missed an answer in the 55+ page thread)


1) I have an older generation HDTV that has no HDMI input, just component and DVI. I think someone mentioned that you cannot get a signal from an HDMI source and then output it over component but how about a HDMI to DVI cable? I have a cable that I've used before (an upconverting DVD player had a HDMI output), and I don't need the sound to pass to the TV, just the video.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdwaterTT* /forum/post/16264969
> 
> 
> Hey everyone, I'm about to buy a 6100 and I just had a few quick questions: (Excuse me if I missed an answer in the 55+ page thread)
> 
> 
> 1) I have an older generation HDTV that has no HDMI input, just component and DVI. I think someone mentioned that you cannot get a signal from an HDMI source and then output it over component but how about a HDMI to DVI cable? I have a cable that I've used before (an upconverting DVD player had a HDMI output), and I don't need the sound to pass to the TV, just the video.



ColdwaterTT,

I would not count on using a HDMI to DVI cable on the output of the S6100. The problem is that there is a HDCP handshake issue. This is a copy protection thing that will prevent many sources from working properly with a DVI cable. There are too many variables to get into. Consider using all component cables until you update your TV. The DVI may work, but it also may not, or only work on some sources.

A better solution for you would be to not run the video through the s6100 at all. Run the video directly to the TV and use either HDMI or toslink/coax to the receiver for the sound only.

CycleJoe


----------



## ColdwaterTT

Thanks for the quick response, I know all about HDCP and I know that the input on my TV is HDCP-compliant so it just depends on the box itself. If I have to go to componet I will but if I can use 3 wires instead of the 14 I'm currently running (you have no idea how bad the back of my theater is) I will.


I just ordered a 6100 for $450 off of Shop Onyko and I'm off to Monoprice for some cables!


----------



## tlsivart

Finally the timing was just right! Had money and ShopOnkyo.com had a refurbished HT-S6100! Nothing to report here other than I'm extremely excited and very satisfied with the price!


----------



## VTjkru

Uggh, I've been refreshing the shoponyko page from time to time at work and a refurb s6100 was for sale. Ive been hoping this would happen so I mulled it over for a few minutes and decided to buy it. Then it was taken off the list!! Do they really sell out that quickly? How often will I see that package on there?


----------



## VTjkru




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlsivart* /forum/post/16265786
> 
> 
> Finally the timing was just right! Had money and ShopOnkyo.com had a refurbished HT-S6100! Nothing to report here other than I'm extremely excited and very satisfied with the price!




Damn! You must have taken the one I was mulling over!!


----------



## idioth

I got one of those refurbed S6100s that were available earlier today as well. My order status is "prepared for shipping" so hopefully there will be no sudden "sorry, we're actually out of stock" issues.


----------



## VTjkru

I'm guessing the pop up fairly often on Shop Onkyo? or is it pretty rare to see these HTIBs on there?


----------



## tlsivart

Yeah. I had a problem with my card so they called me and by the time they called me she said all the others had already all gone. Sorry about that, but man I've been wanting this thing so bad for so long. Shipping tomorrow she told me from CA.


I went ahead with Monoprice and got some 14 gauge speaker wire. I also got a heavy duty TV wall mount for only $19! Amazing. There weren't any complaints on there about it being less than great so I'm excited.


----------



## guraaf

How about mounts? Does anyone have good/bad experience with speaker mounts? Suggestions?


Also, how do people typically deal with the cables? Snake them behind the sheet rock or just let them be an eye-sore? Obviously, I am a newbie but I am looking for smart suggestions. How do you wire these large number of speakers without making the walls look drastically ugly... Please direct me to any page/information as these may have been discussed before - just that I didn't find it yet. I am still searching more.


Thanks a lot! I too bought my first HT just now off shoponkyo. Never used one before.


Guraaf


----------



## harv31




> Quote:
> Also, how do people typically deal with the cables? Snake them behind the sheet rock or just let them be an eye-sore? Obviously, I am a newbie but I am looking for smart suggestions. How do you wire these large number of speakers without making the walls look drastically ugly... Please direct me to any page/information as these may have been discussed before - just that I didn't find it yet. I am still searching more.
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot! I too bought my first HT just now off shoponkyo. Never used one before.
> 
> 
> Guraaf



I ran my speaker wire through the crawl space to my surrounds and rears. This was the best option for me. I just pulled the carpet back slightly and drilled four holes throught the floor right next to the wall. You cant even see the holes it looks like the wires just materialize. If you have a crawl space it's a pretty good option. Mine is about 4 1/2 foot tall though so it was pretty easy to manover. Hope this helps. By the way, if you haven't yet seen it check out Transporter 3 on BD. 7.1 dts sounds great!


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ColdwaterTT* /forum/post/16265677
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick response, I know all about HDCP and I know that the input on my TV is HDCP-compliant so it just depends on the box itself. If I have to go to componet I will but if I can use 3 wires instead of the 14 I'm currently running (you have no idea how bad the back of my theater is) I will.
> 
> 
> I just ordered a 6100 for $450 off of Shop Onyko and I'm off to Monoprice for some cables!



ColdwaterTT,

HDCP compliant is one thing, but many older components, TVs included, have problems with the handshake when there is a receiver in between the source and the TV. There is also an issue with older HDMI to DVI cables not being HDCP compliant. It may all work OK, but it's just something to consider, if you have video problems.

CycleJoe


----------



## VTjkru

So I was really bummed about not being able to pounce on the 6100 refurb but I looked on craigslist and someone was selling a set of HT540 speakers for only $100. Provided they are in good shape, would buying the TX-SR606 receiver to go along with these speakers be similar to being able to buy the 6100 HTIB?


----------



## afrogt

Actually the 606 receiver is better than the receiver in the 6100. The 606 receiver is included in the 7100 system.


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/16271870
> 
> 
> Actually the 606 receiver is better than the receiver in the 6100. The 606 receiver is included in the 7100 system.



Is it really? I mean as far as I have read so far the power capabilities per channel and similar factors are nearly identical, at worst. They are pretty much the same receiver and neither of them offers a real performance avantage over the other. They should perform equally if compared. The only things the 7100 receiver has that the 6100 does not have been known to be:

1. Sirius radio

2. Speakers B are renamed Zone 2

3. I pod dock plays video

4. One extra composite video/RCA audio/S video input

5. Line out for the zone 2 thing


Now if we go ahead and consider the whole HTIB package and not just the receivers:

5. Two speaker stands included in 7100 only


If somebody can prove me wrong, please do so. I just wanna make sure everybody looking to buy has the right info. I personally love my 6100 ^_^


----------



## afrogt

The added features is what makes them different. Zone 2 enables you to play a different source in two rooms at the same time. For instance a movie in the main room and the radio or CD out on the patio. With the 6100 receiver, its the same source on A & B speakers.


If that's not important to you or any of the above features you mentioned, stay with the 6100. The power will be the same.


----------



## tlsivart

Went to track my order at shoponkyo.com and saw they have some HT-S7100's available again


----------



## Paulicat

Damn, no love for Canadians on shoponkyo.com


----------



## jbdawson

Hi guys ive got a question, right now im hooked up as only 5.1 not sure if this would matter regarding my question.


But what listening mode should I use to utilize the best audio - for watching basketball games?? Or movies on normal television?


thx in advance


----------



## booyah5

I'd probably still use PLIIx.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/16296013
> 
> 
> Hi guys ive got a question, right now im hooked up as only 5.1 not sure if this would matter regarding my question.
> 
> 
> But what listening mode should I use to utilize the best audio - for watching basketball games?? Or movies on normal television?
> 
> 
> thx in advance



Depends on your situation. If you have a HD cable/satellite receiver, most HD station broadcast in Dolby Digital. For the ones that don't, try using PLII movie or music.


If you don't have HD receiver, just set it to PLII movie or music. Try All Channel stereo and some of the other settings because its really user preference. What I like may not be what others like.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/16296443
> 
> 
> Depends on your situation. If you have a HD cable/satellite receiver, most HD station broadcast in Dolby Digital. For the ones that don't, try using PLII movie or music.
> 
> 
> If you don't have HD receiver, just set it to PLII movie or music. Try All Channel stereo and some of the other settings because its really user preference. What I like may not be what others like.



Right I normally use PLII movie, although ive got a HD receiver what would I use to achieve dolby digital?


----------



## WannaKnowTech

Might be a stupid question but why use any listening mode? I don't use any listening modes when watching Blu-rays on my PS3. When it's 5.1 it uses the 5 speakers and when it is 7.1 all 7 get used. It all sounds really great. When im watching tv I actually have it set to PLII movie. My problem is I can't seem to be able to turn it off. How do I turn all the listening modes off? Why should I user listening modes in the first place?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/16298495
> 
> 
> Right I normally use PLII movie, although ive got a HD receiver what would I use to achieve dolby digital?



You need to setup your HD receiver to bitstream Dolby Digital. Check the audio options in the setup menu. I'm assuming you're using an optical or HDMI output on your HD receiver.


----------



## Blown Away

Quick question: when I'm watching my blue rays (which are hooked up to the 6100 via HDMI) is the system automatically detectng the "best" audio settings? Or am I missing out by just inserting the blue ray, hitting play, and watching?


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/16300670
> 
> 
> You need to setup your HD receiver to bitstream Dolby Digital. Check the audio options in the setup menu. I'm assuming you're using an optical or HDMI output on your HD receiver.



Yup im using a optical cord and do I need to do this within the Onkyo, which specific setting under "setup" cuz i cant seem to find anything to do with bitstreaming dolby digital?


As for my HD cable box all I see for audio options is Optimal Stereo: its set to Yes


this is a bummer as i dont think im even utilizing my receiver to its fullest


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/16301183
> 
> 
> Yup im using a optical cord and do I need to do this within the Onkyo, which specific setting under "setup" cuz i cant seem to find anything to do with bitstreaming dolby digital?
> 
> 
> As for my HD cable box all I see for audio options is Optimal Stereo: its set to Yes
> 
> 
> this is a bummer as i dont think im even utilizing my receiver to its fullest



You've gotta list your cable box make and model before I could possibly give any help.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/16301249
> 
> 
> You've gotta list your cable box make and model before I could possibly give any help.



Comcast DCH3200


----------



## afrogt

Turn off your cable box to put it in standby mode and press the menu button. There should be some advanced audio options in one of the menus. Make sure the output is set to Dolby Digital or Auto and not PCM.


It definitely outputs dolby digital because my buddy has one at his home.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/16301739
> 
> 
> Turn off your cable box to put it in standby mode and press the menu button. There should be some advanced audio options in one of the menus. Make sure the output is set to Dolby Digital or Auto and not PCM.
> 
> 
> It definitely outputs dolby digital because my buddy has one at his home.



its got Additional HDMI Settings/Audio Output: Pass Through, Auto, L-PCM


I noticed when I select Auto or L-PCM my receiver lights up PCM, but when I select Pass Through I see the red dolby sign, would pass through be what I want to achieve dolby? as shown on the receiver


appreciate the help agrogt


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blown Away* /forum/post/16300807
> 
> 
> Quick question: when I'm watching my blue rays (which are hooked up to the 6100 via HDMI) is the system automatically detectng the "best" audio settings? Or am I missing out by just inserting the blue ray, hitting play, and watching?



YOu may be missing out. Make sure you run through your setup with the PS3. Make sure under PS3 options you have selected LPCM as output, not bitstream. ANd lastly, make sure you go in the sound menu of the actual Bluray and select the best sound possible (DTS-MA, Dolby TrueHD, LPCM, Uncompressed).


Read the faq linked above for best details.


----------



## Blown Away




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/16302156
> 
> 
> YOu may be missing out. Make sure you run through your setup with the PS3. Make sure under PS3 options you have selected LPCM as output, not bitstream. ANd lastly, make sure you go in the sound menu of the actual Bluray and select the best sound possible (DTS-MA, Dolby TrueHD, LPCM, Uncompressed).
> 
> 
> Read the faq linked above for best details.



I'm not using a PS3. I'm playing the BD's via Sharp Aquos BD-HP21U.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/16301867
> 
> 
> its got Additional HDMI Settings/Audio Output: Pass Through, Auto, L-PCM
> 
> 
> I noticed when I select Auto or L-PCM my receiver lights up PCM, but when I select Pass Through I see the red dolby sign, would pass through be what I want to achieve dolby? as shown on the receiver
> 
> 
> appreciate the help agrogt



Maybe that's right. I don't have that receiver nor cable box so I can't verify for you. I guess if you get the Dolby Digital light when watching HD then you've got it right.


----------



## harv31

I've had my 6100 for about 3 months now and am very pleased with it. The only thing I can complain about is the remote can get a little testy from time to time. Mainly the issue is turning the volume up. Anyway I was looking for suggestions on a good quality universal remote that isn't insainly priced. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## ColdwaterTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/16267799
> 
> 
> ColdwaterTT,
> 
> HDCP compliant is one thing, but many older components, TVs included, have problems with the handshake when there is a receiver in between the source and the TV. There is also an issue with older HDMI to DVI cables not being HDCP compliant. It may all work OK, but it's just something to consider, if you have video problems.
> 
> CycleJoe



Well, I've been using my setup for about five days now, and so far everything is working fine. I do indeed get video over a HDMI-to-DVI cable from the receiver to the TV, however I have one minor issue: Every once in a while I get a horizontal line that slowly scrolls up the screen. It doesn't happen all of the time, and only when using the DVD player (My satellite box is connected via component cables, the DVD player by HDMI), so I'm not going to pass judgement until Monoprice hurries up and ships me some more HDMI cables so I can hook everything up correctly.


Otherwise, the sound is great (the bass is literally floor shaking thanks to my friend's endless supply of speedcore, I love going in my basement just to feel the floor), and big step up over my old HTiB. I bought a refurb but about half of the speakers are brand new (still have that shrink wrap-y plastic as well as the regular plastic bags), so no complaints for something that cost $450.


As soon as I get the video issue resolved, I'll give it 5 stars.


----------



## HDNewbie1028

I've had my system for a couple months now and absolutely love it! Much, much better than my old HTiB.


2 questions I'm hoping someone can answer...


1. I have a terrible hum coming out of the back speakers and subwoofer when the system is turned off. I read somewhere it may be a ground loop problem. If so, how do I correct this? The hum was annoying when I first got the system, but recently I had to take the system apart when I had new carpet installed in the media room, and now the hum is worse, so I'm assuming it is in the way the speaker wires and cables are lying on each other, but I could be wrong. Don't notice the hum when the unit is on, only when it is off.


2. I run my Motorola cable box and blu-ray player into the receiver with HDMI cables and run one HDMI out to the TV. Lately I'm noticing a green flash when I switch cable channels. It seems to be most noticeable when switching between SD and HD. Is this normal? It didn't do it when I first set it up this way, but I'm noticing it more and more (and it was happening before I had to unplug everything when the carpet was installed). I don't wish to hurt the TV or the receiver, so I don't know if this is normal or not. It usually happens when the channel info disappears after switching channels.


Thanks for the advice!


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/16308885
> 
> 
> I've had my system for a couple months now and absolutely love it! Much, much better than my old HTiB.
> 
> 
> 2 questions I'm hoping someone can answer...
> 
> 
> 1. I have a terrible hum coming out of the back speakers and subwoofer when the system is turned off. I read somewhere it may be a ground loop problem. If so, how do I correct this? The hum was annoying when I first got the system, but recently I had to take the system apart when I had new carpet installed in the media room, and now the hum is worse, so I'm assuming it is in the way the speaker wires and cables are lying on each other, but I could be wrong. Don't notice the hum when the unit is on, only when it is off.
> 
> 
> 2. I run my Motorola cable box and blu-ray player into the receiver with HDMI cables and run one HDMI out to the TV. Lately I'm noticing a green flash when I switch cable channels. It seems to be most noticeable when switching between SD and HD. Is this normal? It didn't do it when I first set it up this way, but I'm noticing it more and more (and it was happening before I had to unplug everything when the carpet was installed). I don't wish to hurt the TV or the receiver, so I don't know if this is normal or not. It usually happens when the channel info disappears after switching channels.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice!



For #1. I had this problem with my ps3. The usual problem is usually either speaker wires (whether its gauge is not up to par or it's crossing somewhere) or the grounding. The simple solution is to get a 3-to-2 prong adapter. This is what I use with my ps3 and I have it permanently attached and plug it in everywhere just in case. You can get them anywhere from Radioshack to Home Depot and cost about $5 USD.


For #2. I don't know whether it's normal or not but this happens all the time with me. It's especially happens when going from SD material to another source that's HD (SD channel cable box to PS3 1080p display).


Hope this helps...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WannaKnowTech* /forum/post/16300487
> 
> 
> Might be a stupid question but why use any listening mode? I don't use any listening modes when watching Blu-rays on my PS3. When it's 5.1 it uses the 5 speakers and when it is 7.1 all 7 get used. It all sounds really great. When im watching tv I actually have it set to PLII movie. My problem is I can't seem to be able to turn it off. How do I turn all the listening modes off? Why should I user listening modes in the first place?



I just wanted to add that the reason why this may be for you WannaKnowTech is because you probably have your PS3 set to Linear PCM. If you don't know, this setting allows the decoding to be set on the PS3 and simply sends the signal through the AV as PCM. If you had it set to Bitstream instead of Linear PCM, it would make the AV Receiver decode the signal. Then you would have need of the listening modes. Actually, it would choose the appropriate one automatically. In any case, it's actually better that it's set as Linear PCM instead of Bitstream because PS3 cannot bitstream DTS-HD or Dolby TrueHD properly and it ends up bitstreaming as "Multichannel" and you end up losing quality. In the end, the only thing you lose out of all of this is that you don't get the TrueHD/DTS-HD blue light on the receiver as it is being received as PCM but it is still being processed through the PS3 so you still get the HD quality audio.

Sorry for not answering your questions, but I just wanted you to know why you don't use a listening mode in your case and/or how it's automatically set great.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harv31* /forum/post/16305849
> 
> 
> I've had my 6100 for about 3 months now and am very pleased with it. The only thing I can complain about is the remote can get a little testy from time to time. Mainly the issue is turning the volume up. Anyway I was looking for suggestions on a good quality universal remote that isn't insainly priced. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.




I went with Logitech Harmony 550. I got it for $70 shipped at amazon, original i think was around $150. Just look around for deals. Pretty happy with it, one remote to control my home theater including the PS3 (IR4PS3)..but that's a different topic.


----------



## tlsivart

I'm in the process of installing my theater system so I don't have any performance critiques yet, but I did unpack the system (refurb S6100) and I would never have known it was refurbished! Everything is in pristine condition. I did hook it all up and ran my blu-ray player to it on the floor to test it in case it was a dud and I had to return it. Sound was great un-calibrated and the bass was rumbling! I'm only going to install 5 speakers and just put the extra two speakers in storage (feel no need with my living room).


I hung the TV last night and hopefully will be able to get all the speakers installed before Saturday so I can do the Audyssey set up and get my harmony remote working in time to watch a movie this weekend. Very exciting!


----------



## harv31




> Quote:
> I went with Logitech Harmony 550. I got it for $70 shipped at amazon, original i think was around $150. Just look around for deals. Pretty happy with it, one remote to control my home theater including the PS3 (IR4PS3)..but that's a different topic.



Thanks for the reply. I was looking at the Harmony 520 but wasn't sure it would control the PS3, that was actually my one hang up. I didn't feel like spending the money if I still needed two remotes. Just wonder if it will control the HDDVD on the 360?


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/16310478
> 
> 
> I went with Logitech Harmony 550. I got it for $70 shipped at amazon, original i think was around $150. Just look around for deals. Pretty happy with it, one remote to control my home theater including the PS3 (IR4PS3)..but that's a different topic.



ive got the harmony 550 as well, how do you control the ps3? when i configured mine with tech support it wasnt supported.


@afrogt - it sounds really clear and full so im sure thats it, i was using pcm all along what a noob i am thanks lol


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *harv31* /forum/post/16313119
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I was looking at the Harmony 520 but wasn't sure it would control the PS3, that was actually my one hang up. I didn't feel like spending the money if I still needed two remotes. Just wonder if it will control the HDDVD on the 360?



Yeah, actually missed that one tiny bit of detail about controlling the PS3 before i got my Harmony. I was originally planning a cheap Nyko Wave dongle but read about some issues with it so i went with IR4PS3 which was the next cheapest option for me. You will need some sort of a module that will convert bluetooth into IR signal (IR2BT,PS3 toothfairy, etc.) in order for your harmony to work with PS3.


But you're right i was hung up and got to the point i needed to control my PS3 with just one remote which drove me crazy for awhile.


I don't have a 360 so sorry can't help you on that..you can check logitech website..


ok back to the thread topic! still loving my S7100 (same as S6100).


----------



## ColdwaterTT

So, I finally got my cables in from Monoprice and after a good two hours of setup, I'm enjoying the best sound I've ever heard come out of my living room. But, like everything else in the world, we have the good, the bad, and the ugly.


GOOD:

Amazing sound (after some tweaking and 12 gauge wire), no drop in picture quality while using the satellite (I have Dish Network and their new ViP 722k HD DVR, and this was the first time I was able to use the HDMI connection, and it really is stunning).


BAD:

That damn vertical tearing issue is still there! It only happens when I'm using the DVD player, which is hooked up via HDMI. It's an upscaling player and I have a hunch that's where the problem lies but I don't have another non-upscaling player to test with. My problem is very unique: My TV can only do up to 1080i, does not have a HDMI port, only DVI, and therein lies the problem. Whenever I try to use component it letterboxes the picture regardless of the player's internal settings, so that's out.


Is anyone else having issues with upscaling DVD players connected to the receiver using HDMI? Or does anyone have the above setup running without issues?


UGLY:

Monoprice took a week and a half to ship 14 pounds of cables, Shop Onkyo shipped 90+ pounds of speaker in 2 days. Come on Monoprice, really? Nearly two weeks?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Is anyone else having issues with upscaling DVD players connected to the receiver using HDMI? Or does anyone have the above setup running without issues?



Why dont you turn off the upscaling and just let the TV do the upconverting? Or set the player at 720p instead of 1080i.


----------



## ColdwaterTT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/16315409
> 
> 
> Why dont you turn off the upscaling and just let the TV do the upconverting? Or set the player at 720p instead of 1080i.



Even with the upscaling turned off, I still experience a visual tear, but it's a different effect. With the DVD player set at 720p, it manifests as a slowly upwards scrolling line. When set at 480p (the equivalent of off), it is an actual disjointing of the picture about 3/4ths of the way up during scenes of heavy action.


The player cannot be set at 1080i when plugged into the receiver, why this is I have no idea. It will switch between 480p, 720p, and 1080p, and skip 1080i all together. I really have no clue. Also note that, once again, my TV cannot display 1080p and that both the satellite and DVD player are being output-ed by the HDMI, and that the receiver is set to "through".


----------



## HDNewbie1028




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/16308962
> 
> 
> For #1. I had this problem with my ps3. The usual problem is usually either speaker wires (whether its gauge is not up to par or it's crossing somewhere) or the grounding. The simple solution is to get a 3-to-2 prong adapter. This is what I use with my ps3 and I have it permanently attached and plug it in everywhere just in case. You can get them anywhere from Radioshack to Home Depot and cost about $5 USD.
> 
> 
> For #2. I don't know whether it's normal or not but this happens all the time with me. It's especially happens when going from SD material to another source that's HD (SD channel cable box to PS3 1080p display).
> 
> 
> Hope this helps...



Yes that helped a lot. Thank you!


In regards to #1 - I happen to have a couple 3 to 2 prong adapters lying around. Cool - one for the receiver. I had been plugging the receiver into a heavy duty power strip with three prongs outlets. I'm assuming it's still cool for me to plug into that - I know I can, but just want to make sure it's not the strip causing the hum issue. I have the back speakers plugged into a wireless system since I can't run speaker wire around the room along the baseboards. The Rocketfish receiver doesn't have a 3 prong plug so I'm safe in assuming I don't need an adapter for back there? I'll also check to make sure the speaker wires (16 gauge) aren't crossing somewhere.


I'm especially pleased to know that I'm not the only one who experiences the annoying flash from SD to HD. I was worried the receiver was biting the dust after a month.


----------



## MacAlert

For the cable box, try switching the output resolution to 1080i only.


----------



## lildanny02

Im a complete noob when it comes to this stuff. If I was to purchase the 6100 or 7100, they would both have the ablity to add two extra speakers that could be ran outside to the patio right? That would leave me with 7 inside and 2 outside? From browsing over the last few pages, it seems that the 7100 would let me have on one thing inside and another outside.


Thanks in advance


----------



## WannaKnowTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16318962
> 
> 
> For the cable box, try switching the output resolution to 1080i only.



How do you do that by the way? Everything is fine with my system I just hate that annoying pause when the tv says "searching for signal" whenever I change the channel.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WannaKnowTech* /forum/post/16322354
> 
> 
> How do you do that by the way? Everything is fine with my system I just hate that annoying pause when the tv says "searching for signal" whenever I change the channel.



Usually you just turn off/standby your set top box and press the MENU button.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/16316098
> 
> 
> Yes that helped a lot. Thank you!
> 
> 
> In regards to #1 - I happen to have a couple 3 to 2 prong adapters lying around. Cool - one for the receiver. I had been plugging the receiver into a heavy duty power strip with three prongs outlets. I'm assuming it's still cool for me to plug into that - I know I can, but just want to make sure it's not the strip causing the hum issue. I have the back speakers plugged into a wireless system since I can't run speaker wire around the room along the baseboards. The Rocketfish receiver doesn't have a 3 prong plug so I'm safe in assuming I don't need an adapter for back there? I'll also check to make sure the speaker wires (16 gauge) aren't crossing somewhere.
> 
> 
> I'm especially pleased to know that I'm not the only one who experiences the annoying flash from SD to HD. I was worried the receiver was biting the dust after a month.



Glad I could help and hope things work out for you. FYI, speaker wires crossing also meant the wiring on the back of the receiver (unless you used banana plugs).


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WannaKnowTech* /forum/post/16322354
> 
> 
> How do you do that by the way? Everything is fine with my system I just hate that annoying pause when the tv says "searching for signal" whenever I change the channel.



Beats me, I don't know anything about your cable box. Check the setup menu.


----------



## provels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *HDNewbie1028* /forum/post/16308885
> 
> 
> 1. I have a terrible hum coming out of the back speakers and subwoofer when the system is turned off. I read somewhere it may be a ground loop problem. If so, how do I correct this? The hum was annoying when I first got the system, but recently I had to take the system apart when I had new carpet installed in the media room, and now the hum is worse, so I'm assuming it is in the way the speaker wires and cables are lying on each other, but I could be wrong. Don't notice the hum when the unit is on, only when it is off.



Maybe this would help? Worked for me.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showp...postcount=6309 


You might also consider actually turning the receiver off instead of leaving it on (assuming) standby (unless you need the AVR HDMI control of other components).


----------



## amsoiltek

So has anyone bought from these cats before?

www dot accessories4less dot com/index.php?page=item&id=ONKHTS6100


Rory


----------



## andydumi

Yes. Great company. I have now gotten two systems from them over the past few years.


----------



## amsoiltek




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/16346793
> 
> 
> Yes. Great company. I have now gotten two systems from them over the past few years.



Thanks for the info, lets hope refuribs are well worth it.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/16303361
> 
> 
> Maybe that's right. I don't have that receiver nor cable box so I can't verify for you. I guess if you get the Dolby Digital light when watching HD then you've got it right.



I noticed after changing my audio to "pass through" to achieve dolby ive now got a delay between video/audio - why is this?


How can I fix this? ive enabled lip sync but that didnt seem to do anything


----------



## stlramscards

I just ordered a S7100 and I hope I didn't make a mistake. The TV I have has a DMI input not a HDMI input. Currently I am running my DirecTV HDDVR directly to the TV using a cable that goes from HDMI to DMI. Will I be able to use the same type of cable or adapter from the S7100 receiver to the TV? I read some posts on this thread earlier that have caused me some concern.


----------



## stlramscards

dbvolfan1,


Where did you get the wall mounts for the speakers? BTW, really nice looking install.


Thanks!


----------



## boarderguyjb

shop onkyo has the 7100 refurb for $499 right now, they go fast though. I picked up a 6100 earlier today about 2:30 central time and now they don't even show the 6100 avalible.


----------



## stlramscards

Well if I would have waited another half day I could have gotten the refurb. direct from Onkyo. I ordered a refurb from Accesorries4less.com last night and in order to return I would have to eat the $70.00 intial shipping fee plus the fee to ship it back. I don't think that would be worth it. I just hope Accessories4less is the real deal and I don't have any problems with the unit I am getting from them.


----------



## boarderguyjb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stlramscards* /forum/post/16359690
> 
> 
> Well if I would have waited another half day I could have gotten the refurb. direct from Onkyo. I ordered a refurb from Accesorries4less.com last night and in order to return I would have to eat the $70.00 intial shipping fee plus the fee to ship it back. I don't think that would be worth it. I just hope Accessories4less is the real deal and I don't have any problems with the unit I am getting from them.



accessories 4 less is the only authorized refurb dealer for onkyo....based on the onkyo website http://www.onkyousa.com/locations_intdealer.cfm 


So you should be good. I looked into buying from them when I started looking at the 6100.


----------



## stlramscards

Hey Borderguyjb thanks a lot that makes me feel a whole lot better. I had actually been on that site quite a while back but didn't even check it last night. I was so pleased with the price I had found and didn't dream that the 7100 would come up on shopOnkyo so fast! I am pumped can't wait to get the system. Ordered my speaker wire, banana plugs, HDMI cable and other stuff this morning from Monoprice.com.


Thanks again for the info.


----------



## kobeeightjp

help! my sound is completely gone all of the sudden. I tried watching a movie last night and I was getting nothing. I then figured it was the hdmi cable so I tried listening to my ipod through the dock and again....nothing! I can't get any sound out of it now. Yesthe speakers are all plugged in correctly and its not on mute. Any suggestions of what the problem could be?


To add additional information...I just put in a blu-ray and the hdmi symbol blinks and usually it is followed by some time of red sound symbol. Only it blinks and so symbol follows. What is the deal?


----------



## InedibleHulk

kobeeightjp,


Go into audio setup and see if you can get "pink" noise from your speakers. Sorry, I'm not at home, so I can't remember exactly how to get there, but it is really easy if you are actually looking at your screen. If you can get the test sound, at least you would know your speakers work.


Have you recently added any components to your system? Anything that may have messed up your input assignments? Either way, you should verify your input assignments, and of course your volume level.


One other thing to try is to just turn everything off, then back on. This seems to work with a lot of electronics (although mostly MS products)


Sorry I'm not an expert, but this may at least get you started.


----------



## golfjam

Did you check the speakers? Does it show A on receiver? If it doesn't click SP A/B in your remote until A shows.


----------



## stlramscards

Hello!


First off thanks to everyone who has contributed to this post. It has really helped me with deciding what receiver or HTIB to buy. I have an HT-S7100 on order and have ordered speaker wire and banana plugs from Monoprice.

*I am planning on placing all my components in a nearby room and running 1 HDMI cable to my TV. Does anyone know how long the microphone cable is that comes with the HTIB for the calibration process?*


If it will not reach where I plan on having all the components is there a way to extend the wire or will I have to do the initial setup in my HT room and then move the receiver to its permanent place in the other room?


Thanks!


----------



## MacAlert

The wire is really long. How far is you room from where the components will be?


I suggest running manual set up of the speakers.


----------



## stlramscards

Thanks for the reply. I will probably need the wire to reach around 25ft. Is manual different than the recommended set up in the manual?


----------



## kobeeightjp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *InedibleHulk* /forum/post/16367467
> 
> 
> kobeeightjp,
> 
> 
> Go into audio setup and see if you can get "pink" noise from your speakers. Sorry, I'm not at home, so I can't remember exactly how to get there, but it is really easy if you are actually looking at your screen. If you can get the test sound, at least you would know your speakers work.
> 
> 
> Have you recently added any components to your system? Anything that may have messed up your input assignments? Either way, you should verify your input assignments, and of course your volume level.
> 
> 
> One other thing to try is to just turn everything off, then back on. This seems to work with a lot of electronics (although mostly MS products)
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm not an expert, but this may at least get you started.



Thankyou for the replies. I was able to get pink noise...I just decided to run the set-up mic again and I was getting sound through that. Once the set-up was complete everythign was working again. One thing that I figured happened was that one of the wires was loose that was plugged in the back of the receiver. It must have triggered a type of safety lock-down. I unplugged the receiver and then did tried to get some static noise and it all was working again. I am not sure if that is what happened for sure, but its my best guess. Thanks again for the replies.


Also,

How much would you say the center speaker and the two fronts are worth...if I wanted to sell them and upgrade?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stlramscards* /forum/post/16374656
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I will probably need the wire to reach around 25ft. Is manual different than the recommended set up in the manual?



Should be long enough. They gave plenty of wire, atleast they did for the 6100.


----------



## stlramscards

Thanks


----------



## InedibleHulk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stlramscards* /forum/post/16374656
> 
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I will probably need the wire to reach around 25ft. Is manual different than the recommended set up in the manual?



If you find out that it is not long enough, you can pretty easily extend it. The connection looks like a standard "headphone" style plug. I don't think I can post a link, but if you go to monoprice and search "headphone extension" there are extensions from 3ft to 75ft ranging in cost between $0.61 and $4.00.


Yeah, I think he was saying not to do the automatic setup, but to configure your system yourself. Most people on this forum have been pretty happy with the audyssey setup, and if nothing else it is a good starting point. You can always adjust the dB on each speaker after the initial setup.


I would recommend against doing the setup and then moving the receiver to the other room. I've had my 6100 for a couple months, and I have run the setup 3 times now. You don't want to have to relocate your receiver every time you want to do the audyssey setup. Just IMHO.


----------



## stlramscards

thanks for the advice. Received my H7100 today but doesn't look like I will get my monoprice package until at least Monday. Not sure if I can hold off doing at least an intitial test run set up till then. When I get the final set up done I will post my opinion.


Thanks again to all for the help.


----------



## boarderguyjb




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stlramscards* /forum/post/16381059
> 
> 
> thanks for the advice. Received my H7100 today but doesn't look like I will get my monoprice package until at least Monday. Not sure if I can hold off doing at least an intitial test run set up till then. When I get the final set up done I will post my opinion.
> 
> 
> Thanks again to all for the help.



Wow, you received yours already. Did you order it on tuesday? That's when I ordered my 6100 from onkyo and I don't have it yet. What else sucks is they use fedex and they don't deliver on weekends for regular parcel. Oh well, I'll just have to wait until mon or tues.


So what do you think of the system so far?


----------



## stlramscards

Actually I ordered it Monday night and it arrived Friday early afternoon. Honestly I haven't had time to do anything with it besides take the receiver out of the box. It looks impressive though!







Coincidently we had some friends over last night and I was showing off the receiver and my buddys says, "What model is that?" Turns out he has a 606 at home himself and loves it!


----------



## dcsports413

I have the 7100 in a very simple configuration, but getting sound/volume issues.


My configuration is: PS3>HDMI>AV receiver >HDMI>TV. I am currently in a 3.1 setup due to my room configuration. I have run Audyssey.


My problem is that I feel that am not getting the volume that I should out of it. I can max it out (at 61) and it is not overly loud at all. I figured with a system like this, I wouldn't even be able to stand it that loud. I can watch Transformers on 55 without it being TOO loud.


I was watching "3:10 to Yuma" last night, and had a really hard time hearing the words clearly when they were speaking softly. My volume was at 55. But, when the movie had a scene with a loud train in it, it almost was too loud. Is this just due to movie dynamics, or do i need to adjust some settings? I dont think I need to turn the volume up and down throughout the movie.


I have the center channel bumped up to +12dB and my front down to +4db.


My PS3 sound settings are set to the settings suggested in the PS3 thread on the forum. (LPCM)


Any help or suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Blown Away




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcsports413* /forum/post/16394428
> 
> 
> I have the 7100 in a very simple configuration, but getting sound/volume issues.
> 
> 
> My configuration is: PS3>HDMI>AV receiver >HDMI>TV. I am currently in a 3.1 setup due to my room configuration. I have run Audyssey.
> 
> 
> My problem is that I feel that am not getting the volume that I should out of it. I can max it out (at 61) and it is not overly loud at all. I figured with a system like this, I wouldn't even be able to stand it that loud. I can watch Transformers on 55 without it being TOO loud.
> 
> 
> I was watching "3:10 to Yuma" last night, and had a really hard time hearing the words clearly when they were speaking softly. My volume was at 55. But, when the movie had a scene with a loud train in it, it almost was too loud. Is this just due to movie dynamics, or do i need to adjust some settings? I dont think I need to turn the volume up and down throughout the movie.
> 
> 
> I have the center channel bumped up to +12dB and my front down to +4db.
> 
> 
> My PS3 sound settings are set to the settings suggested in the PS3 thread on the forum. (LPCM)
> 
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks!




I'm interested in this as well. I don't have quite the volume problems as you, but I feel that I could be louder. I typically watch movies with the volume between 45-50. I have mine set up as a 5.1. I did run Audessey and had to bump up the db on the rear surrounds significantly to hear anything out of them.


----------



## barrooze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/16277278
> 
> 
> The added features is what makes them different. Zone 2 enables you to play a different source in two rooms at the same time. For instance a movie in the main room and the radio or CD out on the patio. With the 6100 receiver, its the same source on A & B speakers.
> 
> 
> If that's not important to you or any of the above features you mentioned, stay with the 6100. The power will be the same.



On the 5100/5200/6100, if you have speakers hooked up to Speaker B and a movie is playing on the main speakers (A), are the sounds of the movie being played on Speaker B also? If so, can they be switched off so only 1 set is being played at once?


I've got some outdoor speakers I want to put in my backyard and I need them to not play audio whenever Zone/Speaker A is playing audio. What do you guys recommend I do? I'm looking to upgrade my system from an inferior HTiB and I felt this was a great opportunity to do so! BTW, my budget is ~$600 for receiver and speakers. I already have mounts and 16 gauge wire run to a 5.1 setup, but I was interested in a 7.1 (to maintain the 5.1 + the outdoor speakers). Let me know what you think!


Thanks!


----------------------------------------------------------

Edit:


Never mind! I did what I should have done beforehand and read a bit of the manual. Here's a small screenshot from the manual of the 5200. It shows a table that'll tell you what output you get with the various Speaker A/B combinations.


----------



## Apollo21




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *golfjam* /forum/post/16369748
> 
> 
> Did you check the speakers? Does it show A on receiver? If it doesn't click SP A/B in your remote until A shows.



Hi, I am having problems getting my 6100 to even show on screen setup commands. I had it working and now nothing. It won't recognise my PS3 at all. I have assigned the inputs , turned the system on and off.... read the manual over and over.


One question comes to mind. Do you have to go through the speaker setup in the setup menu. I have not done this yet and am thinking that I will.


Any thoughts would be appreciated.


Thanks.


----------



## tyj8tim

First post!


Planning on getting the 6100/7100 soon, depends which one has the better deal. But I'm interested in how the speakers are? Can the covers of the speakers be taken off and reveal the drivers/tweeters used for the speakers? If so, can someone post some pictures?


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tyj8tim* /forum/post/16412017
> 
> 
> First post!
> 
> 
> Planning on getting the 6100/7100 soon, depends which one has the better deal. But I'm interested in how the speakers are? Can the covers of the speakers be taken off and reveal the drivers/tweeters used for the speakers? If so, can someone post some pictures?



No, you cannot remove the grills.


----------



## moropantus

What speaker stand to buy for surround & back speakers. THey are 2.9 lbs, I was told. I tried Atlantic 77305018 Satellite Speaker Stands (Black), but they do not fit (the bracket is not tall enough to reach the screw hole.

I just purchases HT-S7100


----------



## tyj8tim

are the speakers included in the ht-s6100 comparable to the Energy TAKE 5.0? can anyone comment on this?


----------



## jbdawson

What does everybody have there speaker +db levels set to?


my system sounds really low (its gotta be in the 50's to even be loud is this normal)


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcsports413* /forum/post/16394428
> 
> 
> I have the 7100 in a very simple configuration, but getting sound/volume issues.
> 
> 
> My configuration is: PS3>HDMI>AV receiver >HDMI>TV. I am currently in a 3.1 setup due to my room configuration. I have run Audyssey.
> 
> 
> My problem is that I feel that am not getting the volume that I should out of it. I can max it out (at 61) and it is not overly loud at all. I figured with a system like this, I wouldn't even be able to stand it that loud. I can watch Transformers on 55 without it being TOO loud.
> 
> 
> I was watching "3:10 to Yuma" last night, and had a really hard time hearing the words clearly when they were speaking softly. My volume was at 55. But, when the movie had a scene with a loud train in it, it almost was too loud. Is this just due to movie dynamics, or do i need to adjust some settings? I dont think I need to turn the volume up and down throughout the movie.
> 
> 
> I have the center channel bumped up to +12dB and my front down to +4db.
> 
> 
> My PS3 sound settings are set to the settings suggested in the PS3 thread on the forum. (LPCM)
> 
> 
> Any help or suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Blown Away* /forum/post/16394485
> 
> 
> I'm interested in this as well. I don't have quite the volume problems as you, but I feel that I could be louder. I typically watch movies with the volume between 45-50. I have mine set up as a 5.1. I did run Audessey and had to bump up the db on the rear surrounds significantly to hear anything out of them.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/16421693
> 
> 
> What does everybody have there speaker +db levels set to?
> 
> 
> my system sounds really low (its gotta be in the 50's to even be loud is this normal)



for all you guys that are finding that the sound is low even if the volume is set up high, what you guys can try and see if you like/suggestion is that you increase the IntelliVolume. It seemed to significantly boost my sound for the set top box when it was lower than the volume of my ps3...


----------



## WannaKnowTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/16421693
> 
> 
> What does everybody have there speaker +db levels set to?
> 
> 
> my system sounds really low (its gotta be in the 50's to even be loud is this normal)



Front Center:6

Front Left:3

Front Right:3

Surround Left:4

Surround Right:4

Back Surround Left:4

Back Surround Right:4

Subwoofer:5


The volume maxes out at 74 for me. Depending on the channel it can be as low as 28 or as high as 42. For some reason ABC is always louder for me. When it comes to Blu-Rays and DVDs it's usually from 38 to 50 with DVDs and 34 to 48 with Blu-Rays. With Blu-Rays you typically won't need as high a volume due to the crazy HD sound. But ya also gotta factor in room size when adjusting those +DB levels.


----------



## guraaf

I got the HT-S7100 and was hoping to get video out from my First generation iPod Touch. I don't really care for it but thought it would be a cool feature. The DS-A1XP dock has only left and right RCA connectors and does not have any video connectors.


Is the dock for S7100 supposed to be capable of video or just audio? Can't make sure since online forums/docs suggest A/V.


Thanks in advance,

Guraaf


----------



## moropantus

*Use banana plugs. No worries for lose wire.*



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kobeeightjp* /forum/post/16375256
> 
> 
> Thankyou for the replies. I was able to get pink noise...I just decided to run the set-up mic again and I was getting sound through that. Once the set-up was complete everythign was working again. One thing that I figured happened was that one of the wires was loose that was plugged in the back of the receiver. It must have triggered a type of safety lock-down. I unplugged the receiver and then did tried to get some static noise and it all was working again. I am not sure if that is what happened for sure, but its my best guess. Thanks again for the replies.
> 
> 
> Also,
> 
> How much would you say the center speaker and the two fronts are worth...if I wanted to sell them and upgrade?


----------



## moropantus

_*yeah. I observed pretty much same levels as below.*_


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WannaKnowTech* /forum/post/16427989
> 
> 
> Front Center:6
> 
> Front Left:3
> 
> Front Right:3
> 
> Surround Left:4
> 
> Surround Right:4
> 
> Back Surround Left:4
> 
> Back Surround Right:4
> 
> Subwoofer:5
> 
> 
> The volume maxes out at 74 for me. Depending on the channel it can be as low as 28 or as high as 42. For some reason ABC is always louder for me. When it comes to Blu-Rays and DVDs it's usually from 38 to 50 with DVDs and 34 to 48 with Blu-Rays. With Blu-Rays you typically won't need as high a volume due to the crazy HD sound. But ya also gotta factor in room size when adjusting those +DB levels.


----------



## jbarns

My sounds is crappy coming from the ipod dock, is that normal?


----------



## andydumi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbarns* /forum/post/16436632
> 
> 
> My sounds is crappy coming from the ipod dock, is that normal?



Is the song quality awful? A lot of Itunes tracks are compressed junk. Fine in earbuds, junk on speakers.


----------



## tlsivart

Finally got everything installed and calibrated. I'm not an audiophile, but LOVE the way this sounds. Here's some pics of my setup over on blu-ray.com:

http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gal...ember=tlsivart


----------



## jbarns




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *andydumi* /forum/post/16437338
> 
> 
> Is the song quality awful? A lot of Itunes tracks are compressed junk. Fine in earbuds, junk on speakers.



its fairly consistent. not terrible but definitely not good. I figured it was just how Itunes compressed the files but wanted to check.


----------



## tlsivart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbarns* /forum/post/16449672
> 
> 
> its fairly consistent. not terrible but definitely not good. I figured it was just how Itunes compressed the files but wanted to check.



Play with the music settings on the receiver. I don't have my manual with me, but one of the settings 'upconverts' the audio from compressed digital files and helps make the music sound sharper at higher volume levels. I find it works pretty well with the iPod dock.


----------



## barrooze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlsivart* /forum/post/16438410
> 
> 
> Finally got everything installed and calibrated. I'm not an audiophile, but LOVE the way this sounds. Here's some pics of my setup over on blu-ray.com:
> 
> http://www.blu-ray.com/community/gal...ember=tlsivart



Looks real nice! My refurbed 6100 came yesterday, mounts/wire come tomorrow! Friday's going to be a good sounding day!! I'm not audiophile either, and have been listening to everything through a 5.1 connected through a measly analog red/white cable... I'm stoked!


----------



## barrooze

Got the 6100 setup, speakers mounted and wired, outside speakers wired and mounted. I've got a question about speaker B. When I play my iPod through Aux (my iPod's skin is too big for the dock without an extender) I hear music on speaker A and B, but if I'm listening to my PS3 through HDMI, no sound comes out of speakers B, even if the receiver is set to play only through B. Why would this be?







Thanks!


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrooze* /forum/post/16475436
> 
> 
> Got the 6100 setup, speakers mounted and wired, outside speakers wired and mounted. I've got a question about speaker B. When I play my iPod through Aux (my iPod's skin is too big for the dock without an extender) I hear music on speaker A and B, but if I'm listening to my PS3 through HDMI, no sound comes out of speakers B, even if the receiver is set to play only through B. Why would this be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



The B speaker system can only play analog sources. I believe you should have an analog cable that came with the PS3. Hook the analog cable up between the PS3 and the 6100 along with the HDMI cable.

CycleJoe


----------



## dcsports413




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/16425873
> 
> 
> for all you guys that are finding that the sound is low even if the volume is set up high, what you guys can try and see if you like/suggestion is that you increase the IntelliVolume. It seemed to significantly boost my sound for the set top box when it was lower than the volume of my ps3...



I did do this. IntelliVolume is at it's max (12dB). I dont really have much of a problem with volume watching TV. Although some shows can be somewhat low volume.


My only problems is with DVD or BluRay in the PS3.


anyone else have any sugesstions?


thanks!


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcsports413* /forum/post/16498547
> 
> 
> I did do this. IntelliVolume is at it's max (12dB). I dont really have much of a problem with volume watching TV. Although some shows can be somewhat low volume.
> 
> 
> My only problems is with DVD or BluRay in the PS3.
> 
> 
> anyone else have any sugesstions?
> 
> 
> thanks!



You could also raise the PS3 volume as well...? There are 4 bars above "normal" that you can put it. Might help...


----------



## dogmanky

Got my 6100 a couple weeks ago fro One Call to go with the new 63" Sammy Plasma. Finally today I plugged in my A110 PCH and watched a BD rip with true HD sound. ......



OMG.... lol it definitely rocked the house and the kids all stopped in their tracks to watch.



Nice system for the price. Even the included speakers sound very good!


----------



## DynamicM3

As much as I love the S6100, I am moving and have to sell it.


Can anyone recommend me the best place to do so, thank you.


----------



## barrooze




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/16476244
> 
> 
> The B speaker system can only play analog sources. I believe you should have an analog cable that came with the PS3. Hook the analog cable up between the PS3 and the 6100 along with the HDMI cable.
> 
> CycleJoe



That worked! Thanks CycleJoe! Now I just wish I could set the PS3 so it automatically outputs to analog when music is playing instead of having to do it manually in the settings. Oh well. At least I got setup and working! Thanks again! This forum is great!!


----------



## orion7144

Well I have had mine since October 08 and it is dying. My first ever Onkyo that is flaking out on me. It started by not switching video from the composite to HDMI. Then progressively got worse and even after initial turn on I sometimes have to switch HDMI inputs to it works. If I do a factory reset it will work great for a few days then start degrading all over. Guess it is time to RMA.


----------



## DynamicM3

Does anyone know if the feature where the sub stays powered off at low levels a feature of the receiver or the sub itself, and regardless can it be turned off?


Thank you.


----------



## tepp57

Hope for help...just joined to find an answer. Onkyo 6100 hooked up to Samsung 650A. Setup went great pic & sound have been outstanding for a week, no problems until today. I purchased a movie from Brighthouse HD movie on demand and started having "hesitation" in both the picture and sound. The audio mode is cab/sat set to DTS, Dolby PLIIx. I have messed with the "lip sync" function as well as the 20ms delay mode. All speakers are working as well as the video on the TV.... Nothing seems to get rid of the constant interruption ....it's like the video pauses and audio disappears for a millisecond and then resumes. It happens on average about every 5-10 secs but can go up to a minute before it happens again.

Is it possible the cable box is interfering by doing conversions simultaneously?


Would greatly appreciate some guidance. thanks


----------



## sincap2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moropantus* /forum/post/16416329
> 
> 
> What speaker stand to buy for surround & back speakers. THey are 2.9 lbs, I was told. I tried Atlantic 77305018 Satellite Speaker Stands (Black), but they do not fit (the bracket is not tall enough to reach the screw hole.
> 
> I just purchases HT-S7100



Did anyone ever respond to you, or did you find an answer for this? I'm interested in stands for my 4 surround speakers as well.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DynamicM3* /forum/post/16514063
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if the feature where the sub stays powered off at low levels a feature of the receiver or the sub itself, and regardless can it be turned off?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



You want your sub to stay on all the time? I think you can change the option in the receiver.


----------



## DynamicM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16528875
> 
> *You want your sub to stay on all the time?* I think you can change the option in the receiver.



Yes.


I am also still trying to figure out if I am watching a movie set to TrueHD 7.1 for instance and set my receiver to stereo, if the the rear and center channels stack on the two front channels or are the rear and center channels just muted. I ultimately am trying to figure out if occasionally switching to stereo during a movie is causing me to "miss" some sounds.


If I were to theoretically not use the stereo mode but just disconnect everything but the two fronts I would definitely "miss" the rear and center channels correct? ...or would the receiver acknowledge this and stack the channels?


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DynamicM3* /forum/post/16531388
> 
> 
> If I were to theoretically not use the stereo mode but just disconnect everything but the two fronts I would definitely "miss" the rear and center channels correct? ...or would the receiver acknowledge this and stack the channels?



Suggesting an easier way to go about this is you can go to Speaker Configuration and turn off any of the speakers by setting any speaker to "None." I'd say it's easier than going to the back and disconnecting the speaker wires...


as for your questions, I have no clue what the answers may be. Sorry.


----------



## moropantus

I first bought atlantic speaker stands. They do not work as the brackets are too small for the tall speakers.

I then bought SANUS HTB3 from shopblt.com (since it had free shipping). It works, but you need to invert the bracket to attach the tall speakers. (i.e. long side horizontal of the L bracket - the manual shows the long side verticle). Go to Sanus, download the manual and first check before purchasing. It worked for me.




Quote:

Originally Posted by moropantus

What speaker stand to buy for surround & back speakers. THey are 2.9 lbs, I was told. I tried Atlantic 77305018 Satellite Speaker Stands (Black), but they do not fit (the bracket is not tall enough to reach the screw hole.

I just purchases HT-S7100

Did anyone ever respond to you, or did you find an answer for this? I'm interested in stands for my 4 surround speakers as well.


----------



## DynamicM3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *moropantus* /forum/post/16536682
> 
> 
> I first bought atlantic speaker stands. They do not work as the brackets are too small for the tall speakers.
> 
> I then bought SANUS HTB3 from shopblt.com (since it had free shipping). It works, but you need to invert the bracket to attach the tall speakers. (i.e. long side horizontal of the L bracket - the manual shows the long side verticle). Go to Sanus, download the manual and first check before purchasing. It worked for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by moropantus
> 
> What speaker stand to buy for surround & back speakers. THey are 2.9 lbs, I was told. I tried Atlantic 77305018 Satellite Speaker Stands (Black), but they do not fit (the bracket is not tall enough to reach the screw hole.
> 
> I just purchases HT-S7100
> 
> Did anyone ever respond to you, or did you find an answer for this? I'm interested in stands for my 4 surround speakers as well.



I used the black Monoprice stands (which I am selling by the way), the speakers and cabling fit tightly albeit at a very slight upward angle due to the vertical length of the speakers.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DynamicM3* /forum/post/16502539
> 
> 
> As much as I love the S6100, I am moving and have to sell it.
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend me the best place to do so, thank you.



The obvious places would be ebay and craigslist.


----------



## guraaf

Does anyone have suggestions for a TV stand to take a 42" TV, this Onkyo receiver and 2 other components - DVR and a DVD player. Almost no media storage required. My current TV stand from Target doesn't have high shelves to take the Onkyo receiver. Any suggestions more than welcome. Online or B&M in Boston area will do. Thanks.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guraaf* /forum/post/16561705
> 
> 
> Does anyone have suggestions for a TV stand to take a 42" TV, this Onkyo receiver and 2 other components - DVR and a DVD player. Almost no media storage required. My current TV stand from Target doesn't have high shelves to take the Onkyo receiver. Any suggestions more than welcome. Online or B&M in Boston area will do. Thanks.



Check out this thread: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...2#post16553772 


That's the thread i got ideas from for my tv stand. Not sure what are the specifics/preference you're looking for but here's what i have.












I have S7100 which is pretty much the same as S6100. I like the open space for better ventilation for the onkyo receiver and PS3 and stand mount for my tv for that floating/mounted effect look. Not to mention it's only $199 from our local costco. I've read there are similar designs which you can buy online as well.


----------



## guraaf

Thanks rexb. I do have a Costco membership (though I go there once in a few months) and I will surely check them out. Thanks a lot for the pointer and I will spend this evening going through the official furniture thread


----------



## Kelter Skelter

the wattage on this reciever is 130 w/channel rated at 1kHz


any idea what the RMS is?


----------



## landis76

I started reading this Thread and sadly dont have the time to read through the entire thing. anybody have any recommendations on a cooling system for an enclosed Entertainment Center? Either I build (i.e. PC Fans and what not) or pre-built cooling systems?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *landis76* /forum/post/16587981
> 
> 
> I started reading this Thread and sadly dont have the time to read through the entire thing. anybody have any recommendations on a cooling system for an enclosed Entertainment Center? Either I build (i.e. PC Fans and what not) or pre-built cooling systems?



landis76,

Here's a link to one, and they have many other choices.

CycleJoe

http://www.coolerguys.com/840556086352.html


----------



## hayhayday

Im planning on getting this to replace my broken bose 25 system. Does the sound quality of this unit compare. This will only be used for HDtv and Music and prehaps in future the odd blueray


----------



## landis76




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/16591913
> 
> 
> landis76,
> 
> Here's a link to one, and they have many other choices.
> 
> CycleJoe
> 
> http://www.coolerguys.com/840556086352.html



Thanx Joe


----------



## 996scott

Who has the best price to buy this system? I've been looking around and the price is atleast $100 more than the price quote of $529 when this tread was started last year. Why is it more now? Any info would be great. This sounds like a great system for the money. Thanks.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kelter Skelter* /forum/post/16579948
> 
> 
> the wattage on this reciever is 130 w/channel rated at 1kHz
> 
> 
> any idea what the RMS is?



Its similar to the Onkyo TX-SR606 which is 90 watts per channel RMS. But the 606 power comsumption is 5.5A while the 6100 receiver is only 4.6A. So it isn't quite as powerful as the 606, but fairly close.


Probably 75-80 watts per channel.


----------



## j1dubois

I see the 5200 is out. Anyone heard when the 6200/7200 models will be available?


----------



## TrmntR

Anyone knows if Refurbished S7100 is $499 on Onkyo website?


I can't find the deal in their website.


Thanks.


----------



## afrogt

If you don't see it there, its not available...the inventory changes daily. Just have to keep checking there for the bargains.

http://shoponkyo.com/products.cfm?group_id=1


----------



## wile_e_mike

im looking into two options right now for a home theater. one is the ht-6100. the other is the new Onkyo TX-SR607 7.2 and im looking into some polk audio package to go with it.


I like everything about the 6100 but, i was interested in the Audyssey Dynamic Volume control that they seem to be putting on newer receivers. is it even worth it?


as for the sr607... i like everything about it but its only 90w per channel (the 6100 is 130w i think). Is that enough power? im not putting it in a large room but i dont want to wish i had more power later on.


any advice? is the Audyssey Dynamic Volume control even worth it? how do the receivers compare?


----------



## j1dubois




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wile_e_mike* /forum/post/16646121
> 
> 
> im looking into two options right now for a home theater. one is the ht-6100. the other is the new Onkyo TX-SR607 7.2 and im looking into some polk audio package to go with it.
> 
> 
> I like everything about the 6100 but, i was interested in the Audyssey Dynamic Volume control that they seem to be putting on newer receivers. is it even worth it?
> 
> 
> as for the sr607... i like everything about it but its only 90w per channel (the 6100 is 130w i think). Is that enough power? im not putting it in a large room but i dont want to wish i had more power later on.
> 
> 
> any advice? is the Audyssey Dynamic Volume control even worth it? how do the receivers compare?



Let me know what you find. I am also interested in that feature. I also like the fact that the new 5200 comes with a wood subwoofer instead of plastic. I also like the silver color but I don't think the 5200 handles true hd.


----------



## j1dubois

That's why I'm hoping The 6200/7200 is going to be available soon.


----------



## FEARDIZ

is the HT-S6100 only availabe via mail order? I don't see it listed on any local stores. Chicago area..

Also any deals out there?


----------



## WannaKnowTech

Yeah probably, the only big store that carried them was Circuit City. I live an hour and a half from the nearest Circuit City. I called them that morning, they had 5 left. The other ones near that one were all out. By the time I got there they had 2 left, I bought one, the guy behind me bought the last one. A week later they announced they were closing all of their stores. I don't know of any other places that would carry it. Plus online is where you find the best deals anyway.


----------



## j1dubois




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WannaKnowTech* /forum/post/16663442
> 
> 
> Yeah probably, the only big store that carried them was Circuit City. I live an hour and a half from the nearest Circuit City. I called them that morning, they had 5 left. The other ones near that one were all out. By the time I got there they had 2 left, I bought one, the guy behind me bought the last one. A week later they announced they were closing all of their stores. I don't know of any other places that would carry it. Plus online is where you find the best deals anyway.



The Circuit City name was bought by an online company in May 2009. It's now CircuitCity.com. There is no affiliation or connection to the old CC but you can buy online most of the stuff the old stores used to carry. I haven't bought anything there but their prices were comparable to most of the other online retailers. I'm not recommending them and/or not recommending them. Just FYI.


----------



## dazraf26

anyone have any links for current deals on refurbished Onkyo HT-6100? I am looking for some of those killer deals I was reading about a while back (early '08). I am already aware of Acessories4less.com










Thanks in advance!


----------



## FEARDIZ

Looking for a store so if there is any probelms or don't like the system, I can easly return it

If I spend the $ on this, and the music doesn't ROCK it's not worth the $.


----------



## j1dubois




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FEARDIZ* /forum/post/16667643
> 
> 
> Looking for a store so if there is any probelms or don't like the system, I can easly return it
> 
> If I spend the $ on this, and the music doesn't ROCK it's not worth the $.



Try this link. Go to the bottom of the page, put in your zip code under Dealer Locator to see if there are any dealer stores near you.

http://www.onkyousa.com/


----------



## FEARDIZ

So ABT can order the 6100, they have the 7100 in stock.. $599 was the non-haggle quote I got for the 61000...

I saw the 7100 and the speakers seem sort of cheap feeling.. I didn't hear them but didn't really feel 'quality'


So is this thing going to be loud for music?


----------



## FEARDIZ

I contacted US-Appliance and filled out their price match form.. they got back to me with a price of $549 +$15 shipping for the 6100


----------



## climber1

Thanks to all who put good knowledge on this forum - it is a great one stop shop. I've read the whole thing and thank everyone for their input.


I've had this htib system for a few months now and have been very pleased until this morning. Here's my setup:


cable box (scientific atlanta explorer 8300HDC) -->reciever via component cord and optical audio(to retain 1080i upscaling)

panasonic blue ray player-->reciever via hdmi

reciever --> panasonic hd tv via hdmi


Here's the problem: This morning i stopped getting a video signal from my cable box. I was getting sound only. Also i used to get the menu options from the reciever displayed on my tv, and i can't get that displayed on the tv anymore.


I tried using a different component cable from the cable box to the reciever with no success. (still only audio and no video out of cable box.)


Then i tried connecting my cable box to the reciever via hdmi and i can at least get video and audo, however, i cannot seem to get the menu options to be displayed on my tv (such as the listening modes, and setup menus.) Also, i believe that i lose the reciever's upscaling capability when using a hdmi cord.


This proves that my cable box is ok, but i hate to think that something is wrong with this reciever... Could this be a setting in a menu somewhere? Could it be the ports on the back of the cable box or component input ports on the reciever??


Can someone please help diagnose this issue and provide some input? This is especially frustrating because I've been using the system for a few months with no problems.


----------



## salaseghs




> Quote:
> I contacted US-Appliance and filled out their price match form.. they got back to me with a price of $549 +$15 shipping for the 6100



How did you do it?

I got vanns.com to come down to $609.98 with no tax and free shipping and I am thinking of buying it tomorrow morning.

$564 is still a better deal.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *climber1* /forum/post/16685284
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who put good knowledge on this forum - it is a great one stop shop. I've read the whole thing and thank everyone for their input.
> 
> 
> I've had this htib system for a few months now and have been very pleased until this morning. Here's my setup:
> 
> 
> cable box (scientific atlanta explorer 8300HDC) -->reciever via component cord and optical audio(to retain 1080i upscaling)
> 
> panasonic blue ray player-->reciever via hdmi
> 
> reciever --> panasonic hd tv via hdmi
> 
> 
> Here's the problem: This morning i stopped getting a video signal from my cable box. I was getting sound only. Also i used to get the menu options from the reciever displayed on my tv, and i can't get that displayed on the tv anymore.
> 
> 
> I tried using a different component cable from the cable box to the reciever with no success. (still only audio and no video out of cable box.)
> 
> 
> Then i tried connecting my cable box to the reciever via hdmi and i can at least get video and audo, however, i cannot seem to get the menu options to be displayed on my tv (such as the listening modes, and setup menus.) Also, i believe that i lose the reciever's upscaling capability when using a hdmi cord.
> 
> 
> This proves that my cable box is ok, but i hate to think that something is wrong with this reciever... Could this be a setting in a menu somewhere? Could it be the ports on the back of the cable box or component input ports on the reciever??
> 
> 
> Can someone please help diagnose this issue and provide some input? This is especially frustrating because I've been using the system for a few months with no problems.



I'm thinking it's a problem between the receiver and your TV, not the cable box to receiver. I'm thinking this because whether or not your cable is working with the receiver, as long as your receiver is hooked up to your TV via HDMI out then it would/should display on the TV. I would check if the hdmi inputs are loose on either side (TV side/Receiver side). Then, maybe something in the settings got messed up and you have to reset it to your preference. Although you can't see it on the TV, maybe you have to set the component inputs again to your specific inputs. BUT I have had this happen to me once when I plugged in something on the front inputs, video wouldn't work for the what was connected and the OSD stopped working as well. Was getting frustrated for a good 20 mins before I did a hard reset and it got it working.


It may not be as simple as this, but still hope this helps...


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *climber1* /forum/post/16685284
> 
> 
> Thanks to all who put good knowledge on this forum - it is a great one stop shop. I've read the whole thing and thank everyone for their input.
> 
> 
> I've had this htib system for a few months now and have been very pleased until this morning. Here's my setup:
> 
> 
> cable box (scientific atlanta explorer 8300HDC) -->reciever via component cord and optical audio(to retain 1080i upscaling)
> 
> panasonic blue ray player-->reciever via hdmi
> 
> reciever --> panasonic hd tv via hdmi
> 
> 
> Here's the problem: This morning i stopped getting a video signal from my cable box. I was getting sound only. Also i used to get the menu options from the reciever displayed on my tv, and i can't get that displayed on the tv anymore.
> 
> 
> I tried using a different component cable from the cable box to the reciever with no success. (still only audio and no video out of cable box.)
> 
> 
> Then i tried connecting my cable box to the reciever via hdmi and i can at least get video and audo, however, i cannot seem to get the menu options to be displayed on my tv (such as the listening modes, and setup menus.) Also, i believe that i lose the reciever's upscaling capability when using a hdmi cord.
> 
> 
> This proves that my cable box is ok, but i hate to think that something is wrong with this reciever... Could this be a setting in a menu somewhere? Could it be the ports on the back of the cable box or component input ports on the reciever??
> 
> 
> Can someone please help diagnose this issue and provide some input? This is especially frustrating because I've been using the system for a few months with no problems.



climber1,

I don't know what is wrong with your original analog setup but the things you describe as happening with the HDMI setup are correct operation. An HDMI input will not be upscaled and will not show the overlays such as volume etc.

CycleJoe


----------



## climber1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/16685898
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it's a problem between the receiver and your TV, not the cable box to receiver. I'm thinking this because whether or not your cable is working with the receiver, as long as your receiver is hooked up to your TV via HDMI out then it would/should display on the TV. I would check if the hdmi inputs are loose on either side (TV side/Receiver side). Then, maybe something in the settings got messed up and you have to reset it to your preference. Although you can't see it on the TV, maybe you have to set the component inputs again to your specific inputs. BUT I have had this happen to me once when I plugged in something on the front inputs, video wouldn't work for the what was connected and the OSD stopped working as well. Was getting frustrated for a good 20 mins before I did a hard reset and it got it working.
> 
> 
> It may not be as simple as this, but still hope this helps...




thanks for help. I labled the inputs again and the display menu started working again. Now, I another weird problem...


When I attempt to change the listening modes, the reciever says "not available." I checked the listening mode presets on the setup menu, and they all say "last valid," which is what they have been set on since I started using this stereo a few months ago. I've tried changing these setting around with no success. any thoughts?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *climber1* /forum/post/16687638
> 
> 
> thanks for help. I labled the inputs again and the display menu started working again. Now, I another weird problem...
> 
> 
> When I attempt to change the listening modes, the reciever says "not available." I checked the listening mode presets on the setup menu, and they all say "last valid," which is what they have been set on since I started using this stereo a few months ago. I've tried changing these setting around with no success. any thoughts?



May have to try and do a hard reset like simplepinoi177 mention on his problem.


----------



## guraaf

Hi everyone,


Newbie here - first HTiB (or otherwise). Got the 6100 and want to hook up the speakers in the family room. We have our TV in a corner and I can't quite figure out where to place the rear speakers. Are there guidelines to place them in order to get better surround sound? Any thumb rules?


Also, why does everyone recommend upgrading the speaker wires? Are the ones included really so inferior compared to 16-gauge wire?


Regards,

guraaf


----------



## dazraf26

Does anyone have a link for a refurbished HT-S6100? I seem to only be able to find the 7100. Thanks in advance!


----------



## madzack

Im having some weird issues with my HT6100 that just started happening. I have had it setup and working for some months but not it wont seem to display any video that is not coming from a HDMI source. I still get the audio from my non-HDMI inputs over optical and composite but no video at all. I tried doing a factory reset and that didnt solve the problem either. It was working perfectly for about 8 or 9 months though. Is there some setting that could be messed up?


----------



## ljbeyer

I'm a newbie looking to buy the Onkyo HT-S6100. The cheapest I can find is $694. Can someone please let me know how you're getting lower prices than that?


----------



## WannaKnowTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guraaf* /forum/post/16690049
> 
> 
> Also, why does everyone recommend upgrading the speaker wires? Are the ones included really so inferior compared to 16-gauge wire?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> guraaf



Yeah the wire they give you is actually 22 Gauge wire not to mention it's really short. I needed longer wire and better quality. However I didn't go for 16 Gauge, I went for 12 Gauge. It may have been a bit of overkill but it's much louder now. So yeah for me it was totally worth it. If you do decide to upgrade make sure to go to monoprice.com, Although im sure you already knew that seeing as how everyone on these boards loves them.


----------



## stangm

Which speaker mounts from monoprice would you get for the 6100/7100?


----------



## perineumlick

I'm having a pretty big problem with my ht 6100S. A month ago I had to have some of the speakers replaced, not a big deal, but yesterday while watching HBO I noticed that all the dialogue was extremely low, while all the other sound was normal. The voices were almost nonexistent. I have my cable box, a Comcast HD DVR, plugged into the receiver via HDMI. I tried to switch sound fields, but everything just sounds wrong. I then went over to my DVD input, where my PS3 is hooked up via HDMI, and when I put in Transformers Blu Ray, the same thing happened, only now the receiver switches itself off after awhile, and just flashes the standby light. Something is clearly wrong; any one have any idea what is going on?


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perineumlick* /forum/post/16699003
> 
> 
> I'm having a pretty big problem with my ht 6100S. A month ago I had to have some of the speakers replaced, not a big deal, but yesterday while watching HBO I noticed that all the dialogue was extremely low, while all the other sound was normal. The voices were almost nonexistent. I have my cable box, a Comcast HD DVR, plugged into the receiver via HDMI. I tried to switch sound fields, but everything just sounds wrong. I then went over to my DVD input, where my PS3 is hooked up via HDMI, and when I put in Transformers Blu Ray, the same thing happened, only now the receiver switches itself off after awhile, and just flashes the standby light. Something is clearly wrong; any one have any idea what is going on?



Since it's just the dialogue that seems low, I would unplug the wire to the center channel speaker where it exits the back of the receiver, and see if the receiver still turns off. You could have a short on the center channel speaker or the wire running to it.

CycleJoe


----------



## FEARDIZ

just ordered from us-appliance, $549 + $15 shipping $0 taxes

brand new


----------



## dazraf26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FEARDIZ* /forum/post/16706940
> 
> 
> just ordered from us-appliance, $549 + $15 shipping $0 taxes
> 
> brand new



how did you get that price, I am seeing $700


----------



## FEARDIZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazraf26* /forum/post/16711403
> 
> 
> how did you get that price, I am seeing $700



I filled out the price match form and that's the price they gave me..


try to contact


Jason Manning

US-Appliance

877-628-9913
[email protected] 


it seems no one sells these for list price.. so just contact who ever and get the price down


----------



## dazraf26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FEARDIZ* /forum/post/16711430
> 
> 
> I filled out the price match form and that's the price they gave me..
> 
> 
> try to contact
> 
> 
> Jason Manning
> 
> US-Appliance
> 
> 877-628-9913
> [email protected]
> 
> 
> it seems no one sells these for list price.. so just contact who ever and get the price down



thanks bro, shot off an email to them and will update


----------



## justinwu86

hello.


i've been following this thread for awhile now. i live in toronto, canada and was wondering where is the best place to pick up this system?


the best i got was from golden electronics or gibby audio which works out to about $800 tax in.


this doesn't seem like a hot deal compared to the 549 prices i've been seeing in the US.


any help would be great.


thanks.


----------



## dazraf26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazraf26* /forum/post/16712358
> 
> 
> thanks bro, shot off an email to them and will update



Got the deal, thanks to icky and feardiz for all their help


anyone have any good recommendations for wall mounts for the rear speakers and stands for the fronts? these speakers look pretty pig, any thoughts would be appreciated.


also, I have the following accesories:


XBOX360 , Blue Ray Player, Panny G10 plasma


Will I simply need three HDMI cables or something additional? I also plan on upgrading to a 16 gauge wire unless someone feels otherwise.


Is there a difference in the types of HDMI cables? I see some going for near $100!


----------



## favreno

I see that Amazon just started taking pre-orders for the HT-6200, for $599. Anyone know what will be different between the 6100 and 6200? Curious if it is worth the wait.


Also, should a new thread be started???


----------



## orion7144

try and do the factory reset like the manual says in the troubleshooting section. If that fixes your issue for awhile then your unit is faulty. Mine has been in the shop for over a month. They say they can not reproduce my issue (a few pages back) of video switching. Mine started by not switching from a HDMI source to a analog source. (I have 1 HDMI to TV). Then gradually got worse to where it would not even show video in the morning when turning it back out till I did the factory reset.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *perineumlick* /forum/post/16699003
> 
> 
> I'm having a pretty big problem with my ht 6100S. A month ago I had to have some of the speakers replaced, not a big deal, but yesterday while watching HBO I noticed that all the dialogue was extremely low, while all the other sound was normal. The voices were almost nonexistent. I have my cable box, a Comcast HD DVR, plugged into the receiver via HDMI. I tried to switch sound fields, but everything just sounds wrong. I then went over to my DVD input, where my PS3 is hooked up via HDMI, and when I put in Transformers Blu Ray, the same thing happened, only now the receiver switches itself off after awhile, and just flashes the standby light. Something is clearly wrong; any one have any idea what is going on?


----------



## FEARDIZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazraf26* /forum/post/16724884
> 
> 
> Got the deal, thanks to icky and feardiz for all their help
> 
> 
> anyone have any good recommendations for wall mounts for the rear speakers and stands for the fronts? these speakers look pretty pig, any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> also, I have the following accesories:
> 
> 
> XBOX360 , Blue Ray Player, Panny G10 plasma
> 
> 
> Will I simply need three HDMI cables or something additional? I also plan on upgrading to a 16 gauge wire unless someone feels otherwise.
> 
> 
> Is there a difference in the types of HDMI cables? I see some going for near $100!



COOL !!

They just charged my CC the other day, but still no shipping info yet..


I had same question about the HDMI cables.. see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1157751


----------



## dazraf26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FEARDIZ* /forum/post/16739454
> 
> 
> COOL !!
> 
> They just charged my CC the other day, but still no shipping info yet..
> 
> 
> I had same question about the HDMI cables.. see http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1157751



that was some fast shipping for me! I got the call today that it has arrived and am scheduling delivery tomorrow.


----------



## provels




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazraf26* /forum/post/16724884
> 
> 
> anyone have any good recommendations for wall mounts for the rear speakers and stands for the fronts? these speakers look pretty pig, any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> 
> Will I simply need three HDMI cables or something additional? I also plan on upgrading to a 16 gauge wire unless someone feels otherwise.
> 
> 
> Is there a difference in the types of HDMI cables? I see some going for near $100!



I bought these wall mounts at Monoprice, worked fine: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


and this 16ga wire: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


and don't forget 7 pairs of banana plugs:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


I bought my HDMI cable from Meritline for 3/$8.00:
http://www.meritline.com/computer-ha...---c-7735.aspx 


I have the 7100, so it came with one set of stands, but search the thread and you'll see some purchased from Monoprice, too. You'll probably need a longer cable for the sub, my stock one was only about 3 feet long.


----------



## Funwith4Kids

Folks - Any suggestions for different left and right front speakers for the s6100 package? The boss has stated we need smaller front speakers that will be more discrete to blend in with the entertainment center stand (need about half the size of the OEMs).


TIA


----------



## afrogt

If the speakers are unacceptable, you might as well start over with a seperate receiver and speakers. No point buying the Onkyo system if the S/O doesn't like the speakers.


Get something like the Energy Take classic with powered sub. $299 with 8" sub. The satellites are only 7" tall.
http://www.vanns.com/shop/servlet/it..._c=site_search 


look in the right column for bundled deals.


Then buy whatever receiver you want.


If you already have the 6100, you'll need to replace all three front speakers because they wont match sonically with two different front speakers and the onkyo center.


----------



## dazraf26





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *provels* /forum/post/16755247
> 
> 
> I bought these wall mounts at Monoprice, worked fine: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> and this 16ga wire: http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> and don't forget 7 pairs of banana plugs:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> I bought my HDMI cable from Meritline for 3/$8.00:
> http://www.meritline.com/computer-ha...---c-7735.aspx
> 
> 
> I have the 7100, so it came with one set of stands, but search the thread and you'll see some purchased from Monoprice, too. You'll probably need a longer cable for the sub, my stock one was only about 3 feet long.



thanks provel for including the links for us noobs


----------



## guraaf

Hi Everyone,


I bought a pair of speakers mounts for the surround speakers (I do not plan to use the Surround rears and operate in 5.1 only). I ordered something wrong, I think - I got the following ones from monoprice:

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


These protrude way too much from the wall. Is there any alternative that gives me ball-joint but not too far from the wall like the above ones? How about the following from walmart.com:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/produ...ct_id=10652343 


Has anyone used the above? They are not sold in stores though. Any ideas what my options are? Return the ones from monoprice and get something else?


Thanks in advance,

Guraaf


----------



## grossner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *favreno* /forum/post/16725371
> 
> 
> I see that Amazon just started taking pre-orders for the HT-6200, for $599. Anyone know what will be different between the 6100 and 6200? Curious if it is worth the wait.



I would say not worth the wait--the 6200 does not have video upconversion according to the manual.


homerofwar linked the manual here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...rrerid=7475350


----------



## guraaf

Speaker mounting question:


I bought the following speaker mounts from monoprice:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2 


But I cannot seem to get the correct machine screw to fasten the surround speakers to the mount. Did anyone face this problem or issue? What screws did you buy? 1/4" or M6?


Thanks in advance,

Guraaf


----------



## B-Fir3

I finnished setting up my home theatre on Tuesday, and I've been having some issues getting the cable box working - or just composite video input in general for that matter.


I have the Onkyo Receiver connected to my Optoma HD65 with HDMI. So, I'm trying to get the composite video (from my cable box, dvd player, etc.) to display on my projector via the HDMI out of the receiver.


I have no issues with HDMI in from my HTPC. No problems with COMPONENT in from my dvd player (it outputs through HDMI to my projector no problems).


But when I go with COMPOSITE in and try to output it through the HDMI out like the other things, the projector just displays a blue screen. I can hear the analog audio from the cable box, but the composite video or even the s-video do not get outputted via HDMI.


Any ideas or assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B-Fir3* /forum/post/16809370
> 
> 
> I finnished setting up my home theatre on Tuesday, and I've been having some issues getting the cable box working - or just composite video input in general for that matter.
> 
> 
> I have the Onkyo Receiver connected to my Optoma HD65 with HDMI. So, I'm trying to get the composite video (from my cable box, dvd player, etc.) to display on my projector via the HDMI out of the receiver.
> 
> 
> I have no issues with HDMI in from my HTPC. No problems with COMPONENT in from my dvd player (it outputs through HDMI to my projector no problems).
> 
> 
> But when I go with COMPOSITE in and try to output it through the HDMI out like the other things, the projector just displays a blue screen. I can hear the analog audio from the cable box, but the composite video or even the s-video do not get outputted via HDMI.
> 
> 
> Any ideas or assistance would be greatly appreciated.



B-Fir3,

Have you set the composite input to on for the selector that you are using?

CycleJoe


----------



## Zanzbar

I have been monitoring this thread for quite awhile and I believe this is the surround sound system that is best for me. I was just wondering what exactly did you say to the people at US Appliance to get them to drop the price to 550? You said earlier that you did a price match form I was just wondering what you price matched it to. Thanks


----------



## B-Fir3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/16812268
> 
> 
> B-Fir3,
> 
> Have you set the composite input to on for the selector that you are using?
> 
> CycleJoe



How do I go about doing this? I was under the impression that the receiver would scan an input (CBL/SAT, DVD, VCR/DVR, etc.) for any type of source (Composite, Component, HDMI, etc.) and once the source was found it would automatically convert the signal to be output through HDMI out.


I know that it doesn't upscale the signal to 720p/1080i automatically, but this can be changed through a menu.


If I should be doing something specific, let me know. I'm going to go take a look to see if it is scanning for a Composite/S-Video input, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to tell.


Any help is appreciated. Thanks for the response.


----------



## B-Fir3




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *B-Fir3* /forum/post/16814222
> 
> 
> How do I go about doing this? I was under the impression that the receiver would scan an input (CBL/SAT, DVD, VCR/DVR, etc.) for any type of source (Composite, Component, HDMI, etc.) and once the source was found it would automatically convert the signal to be output through HDMI out.
> 
> 
> I know that it doesn't upscale the signal to 720p/1080i automatically, but this can be changed through a menu.
> 
> 
> If I should be doing something specific, let me know. I'm going to go take a look to see if it is scanning for a Composite/S-Video input, but I'm not sure if I'll be able to tell.
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks for the response.



Scratch that, I got it. Thanks for the help. I just changed the input assign on HDMI and Component CBL/SAT to "---".


----------



## FEARDIZ

got my system setup, upgraded speaker wire, ran the sound test..

watched movie Knowing last night.. Had to turn volume up into the low 50's to hear the converstaions.. then the music/action parts were really loud.. had to go back into the low 30's..

I was about 12feet from front speakers..

Running 5.1

movie was normal DVD no blueray, Onkyo conected to Popcorn Hour with HDMI


I'm also having a weird issue with my Comcast DVR and my POS TV.. the HD format keeps changing so the TV doesn't display it correctly. Not sure if it's the Onkyo or something else yet..


----------



## overwilhelmed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FEARDIZ* /forum/post/16816854
> 
> 
> got my system setup, upgraded speaker wire, ran the sound test..
> 
> watched movie Knowing last night.. Had to turn volume up into the low 50's to hear the converstaions.. then the music/action parts were really loud.. had to go back into the low 30's..
> 
> I was about 12feet from front speakers..
> 
> Running 5.1
> 
> movie was normal DVD no blueray, Onkyo conected to Popcorn Hour with HDMI
> 
> 
> I'm also having a weird issue with my Comcast DVR and my POS TV.. the HD format keeps changing so the TV doesn't display it correctly. Not sure if it's the Onkyo or something else yet..



Go into system setup and adjust the center channel level to a level you feel is appropriate. It seems the Audyssey system doesn't always configure the center channel correctly. Sometimes even the subwoofer. The rest is good enough for the average listener.


----------



## dazraf26

I was planning on mounting my front speakers on the wall along with rears and center. Using speaker mounts from wal-mart.


Friend claims that it will ruin the sound because it is too close to the wall.


Any thoughts?


----------



## lewis26

Got my open-box system from US-appliance today. My advice is to never order anything open box from US-Appliance. It was packed horriblely, and some of the speakers are a little scratched up on the back. Looks like everything works though, and I can't wait to get this thing hooked up regularly and really crank it.


----------



## guraaf

HDMI Splitter question/issue:


I got an HDMI splitter from monoprice.com:
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...1303&p_id=2522 


The idea is that I have a DirecTV H23 DVR that we connect to the Sharp LCD TV. Now we don't want to turn on the HD-S6100 all the time - no reason not to keep it off but it does get hot and sometimes the dialogues are much harder to hear on the Onkyo (I need to figure out how to configure it).


So the idea is that use a splitter and connect the HDMI out of DVR to both the TV and the CAB/Sat input of the receiver. There is no problem if I want to watch the DVR on TV directly. I select the TV input for DVR and it works.


But I cannot watch it via the receiver. If I turn off the TV, then I can hear the audio but not when the TV is on. I guess the TV is sending some HDCP signals to the splitter even if the TV is not displaying that input. Is that remotely possible or is something else going on there?


Any suggestions/advice? Thanks a lot!

Guraaf


----------



## afrogt

why not send component video to the TV and add a stereo rca cable for audio? that would eliminate the splitter. There really is no advantage using HDMI to the TV from the satellite box since you're only outputting 1080i or 720p.


Connect the H23 to the receiver via HDMI. Eliminating the splitter may solve the HDCP issues.


----------



## guraaf

Thanks afrogt. That is a good suggestion. I was using HDMI to avoid the fat 5-RCA cables for component+stereo. But there is no reason not to do that. That should help. Thanks.


----------



## FEARDIZ

played with my system more last night..

I configured the speakers so the center and front speakers are all turned up from the auto setup. The center is all the way up.


Watched some tv shows from my popcorn hour, the audio was much better. Still a little low and the volume was in the 40's, but the background sounds / music wasn't too loud. The popcorn hour has an audio output setting and it's turned all the way up, and connected via hdmi.


I had my ipod on the dock and the music wasn't very loud, even turned all the way up. I adjusted the dock input to turn up the volume on the input, and enabled the music mp3 adjustment. Still not very loud. It was a decent level and sounded good, but it could use more 'loudness'.


This thing has so many settings, something could be off still.


Sound quality overall I give 8/10 it sounds good.


Music loudness 6/10, my old stero from 15yrs ago still better with the big speakers. But it is an improvment from the old HTiB I had.. ~$200 system. It's hard to explain something like this.. I can turn it all the way up, be in the same room, it's loud yes.. is it concert loud or shake the walls, hurts your ears loud? no way. I'm not wanting to make my ears bleed, but somewhere between where it is and concert loud would be good.


Movie/TV loudness 6/10 the speaking audio is still low and hard to hear sometimes.


Subwoofer performance - is good, it's turned up around 1/2 way, any more and it start distortion. I can defentaly tell there is a decent sub.


I should also say I upgraded the rear speaker wire with 16 gage 50 ft cable and the front 10-15 ft. /center ~10 ft. is 18 gage, sub is stock cable.


I sort of expected more for the $560 I paid.. Maybe I need to keep adjusting or figuring out the system.


Any other suggestions?


----------



## chartsandgraphs

I currently have a current gen mac mini connected to my receiver, mini-dvi to hdmi, then hdmi out to my panasonic tc-p42g10 tv. Lately, the video has been randomly cutting out and spitting out snow. It seems to happen mostly when browsing the internet, but i can't seem to reproduce the problem. If you leave the snow up long enough, sometimes it forms a geometric shape, like a hexagon or something to that extent. (no i'm not on drugs...)


I can't tell whether this is a mac mini problem, a receiver problem, or a tv problem...


I just took the hdmi out right to the TV in, so we'll see if that solves anything. But if anyone can shed some light, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Kreutzberg

I've been generally pleased with my 6100, but I'm having a couple of problems that may or may not be related.


1. The setup menu doesn't seem to be appearing on TV screen. I am using the HDMI output exclusively from the TV, but when I hit the setup button on the remote, I only get the setup functions displayed on the receiver's screen.


2. The receiver is having a really hard time communicating with the TV (Samsung HLT 5687). Particularly, when I switch the receiver from cable to another HDMI device like the XBox 360, the TV often cannot find the signal. The problem is even more pronounced when using my older DVD player or Wii, both of which are connected to the receiver through component cables and then output through HDMI. The really weird part is that I never had any trouble with this initially when I got the sound setup.


Any thoughts on these issues or how I might be able to resolve them?


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kreutzberg* /forum/post/16863130
> 
> 
> I've been generally pleased with my 6100, but I'm having a couple of problems that may or may not be related.
> 
> 
> 1. The setup menu doesn't seem to be appearing on TV screen. I am using the HDMI output exclusively from the TV, but when I hit the setup button on the remote, I only get the setup functions displayed on the receiver's screen.
> 
> 
> 2. The receiver is having a really hard time communicating with the TV (Samsung HLT 5687). Particularly, when I switch the receiver from cable to another HDMI device like the XBox 360, the TV often cannot find the signal. The problem is even more pronounced when using my older DVD player or Wii, both of which are connected to the receiver through component cables and then output through HDMI. The really weird part is that I never had any trouble with this initially when I got the sound setup.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts on these issues or how I might be able to resolve them?



As for problem 1. You should check the two posts here http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post16687638 and see if that works out...

As for problem 2. I have a Samsung PN50A550. I did notice that it does take a lil bit when changing from a cable box to my PS3 which is connected by HDMI. It would show "Searching for signal" for the lil bit. But it seems that it's just a handshaking thing and it takes it a bit to change resolutions (cable:1080i to PS3:1080p). Sometimes, it would take a few more moments longer where I thought it lost the signal or something, but then it would come on. I've never had it lose the signal before. I'm just saying that that's where the problem may lie. In the handshaking and/or changing of the resolutions. You may want to start with the upconverting settings.

Hope this helps...


----------



## ThaRide

Whiel I want the 6100, Ive been sitting on the sidelines waiting for the price to come down. Ive been trackling the 6100 & 7100 through a website I found recently called pricespider. Just in case anyone is interested, the 6100 is now down to $499 (approx $50 shipping) from Buy.com & J&R Music World (probably teh same offer).


----------



## FEARDIZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ThaRide* /forum/post/16870222
> 
> 
> Whiel I want the 6100, Ive been sitting on the sidelines waiting for the price to come down. Ive been trackling the 6100 & 7100 through a website I found recently called pricespider. Just in case anyone is interested, the 6100 is now down to $499 (approx $50 shipping) from Buy.com & J&R Music World (probably teh same offer).



try a price match with US Applicance.. with that cost.. maybe you can get it for $525 with shipping


----------



## dazraf26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *guraaf* /forum/post/16795905
> 
> 
> Speaker mounting question:
> 
> 
> I bought the following speaker mounts from monoprice:
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2
> 
> 
> But I cannot seem to get the correct machine screw to fasten the surround speakers to the mount. Did anyone face this problem or issue? What screws did you buy? 1/4" or M6?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Guraaf



i am running into the same problem with the wal-mart mounts, anyone have a solution yet?


----------



## FEARDIZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazraf26* /forum/post/16874800
> 
> 
> i am running into the same problem with the wal-mart mounts, anyone have a solution yet?



yea, had to screw them in hard, and they are still not in all the way


----------



## dazraf26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FEARDIZ* /forum/post/16874879
> 
> 
> yea, had to screw them in hard, and they are still not in all the way



not sure if i want to force it, looks like i will be taking the speaker to home depot and trying to find a fit


you would think the industry would make things like this one standard size


----------



## FEARDIZ




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazraf26* /forum/post/16875402
> 
> 
> not sure if i want to force it, looks like i will be taking the speaker to home depot and trying to find a fit
> 
> 
> you would think the industry would make things like this one standard size



that's what I did.. I was thinking it might need a trip to Fastenal


----------



## Junky_Dada

The price is now $500 with Free Shipping at Newegg (cant post URL because I am a new poster, but search for item number N82E16882120122 on NewEgg). Hope this helps some people!


----------



## Junky_Dada

delete - double post


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Junky_Dada* /forum/post/16881838
> 
> 
> The price is now $500 with Free Shipping at Newegg (cant post URL because I am a new poster, but search for item number N82E16882120122 on NewEgg). Hope this helps some people!




Here ya go...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16882120122


----------



## cruisezero

The newegg deal looks good but with tax in CA and the clause where we only can inspect the box when its delivered, if box is damaged you can refuse the delivery else you can't return the item kills the deal for me.


"Bulk Items (including but not limited to items such as Air Conditioners, Televisions larger than 37 inches, Home Entertainment Systems and Refrigerators) cannot be returned to Newegg.com for refund or replacement service. Therefore, you are urged to carefully examine the box your bulk item ships in before signing for the package. Should you observe any damage to the shipping box, or if the wrong product was sent, you must refuse delivery while the shipping courier is still on the premises. The item will be returned to Newegg.com and you will be refunded the full amount, including applicable shipping costs and tax.


If you determine upon inspection that the condition of the shipping box is satisfactory, an adult is required to sign the shipping courier's release form to complete delivery. By signing this release, you are acknowledging and agreeing to Newegg.com's Terms and Conditions, understanding that you cannot return the television to Newegg.com and that the condition of the delivery meets your expectations. After delivery, please read all included documentation and/or contact the manufacturer directly to determine applicable warranty coverage."


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/16882307
> 
> 
> Here ya go...
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16882120122



Says there out of stock.


----------



## afrogt

just added to my cart and went to checkout page. Didn't get any out of stock notice.


----------



## Morac

That's weird, it was out of stuck earlier today.

Too bad they apply tax in my state.


Buy.com has the same price and it's also with free shipping and no tax (for me). Throw in the 4% cash back you can get via bing.com and it's a better deal.


----------



## GenTarkin

I am extremely interest in this HTIB setup. I think it would work for me. I have one question right now, probably more later =O

Even tho it says dolby HD and DTS HD or whatever, Im assuming it will decode older stuff such as dolby digital 5.1 surround from DVD's right? And other digital surround technologies?


----------



## xraymritech13

i bought this system for a new room addition in our basment. We are going to put in a drop ceiling using ceiling link so you only lose about 1". Do you reccomend that i hook system up with the speaker wire that i have already ran and test it before we put the drop ceiling in as it is hard to get the panels down once they are up? Any and all opinions are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GenTarkin* /forum/post/16904582
> 
> 
> I am extremely interest in this HTIB setup. I think it would work for me. I have one question right now, probably more later =O
> 
> Even tho it says dolby HD and DTS HD or whatever, Im assuming it will decode older stuff such as dolby digital 5.1 surround from DVD's right? And other digital surround technologies?



Yes, it will decode the old stuff too from standard DVD's! No worries.


----------



## azula

The Newegg price is 569....I do not see 500.


----------



## Morac

Is it worth the extra $100 to get the S7100 with the speaker stands or can similar stands be gotten for cheaper?


----------



## J_W73

you get the stands, sirius ability, zone2 (powered and line out), and an extra input


----------



## azula

they have the 7100 refurb for $555 on amazon


----------



## GenTarkin

Can the stands that come with the S7100 be used with its rear speakers instead of front ones?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *azula* /forum/post/16909663
> 
> 
> The Newegg price is 569....I do not see 500.



That price was posted on 7/24, by 7/29 the price may have changed. Pricing changes daily on many of these sites.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GenTarkin* /forum/post/16943607
> 
> 
> Can the stands that come with the S7100 be used with its rear speakers instead of front ones?



I imagine so. The front speakers are the same exact size as the rear ones. I know that they are a bit different on the inside so I can't imagine the weight being exactly the same. But if the stands are based off of how much room they take up, it shouldn't be a problem.

If you wanna be exactly sure, there are specifications for each and every speaker (weight, dimensions, what's inside, etc.) at the website and/or manual(you can download the pdf).


Hope this helps...


----------



## pamaguin

I have a Onkyo HT-S6100 and currently having a problem with my PS3 connection to the receiver. I've owned this system for about 10 months now with no problems till today. I verified that the HDMI slot(VCR) is good, which I'm using for my PS3 is working by plugging in my DVD into the same slot. I then tried plugging in my PS3 through the other HDMI slots but still getting the "No Signal" message on my receiver. PS3 works fine plugged directly into my TV.


All the help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## lostcase

SAME EXACT THING IS HAPPENING WITH MY 360!!


Being that its a 360, I thought it was just another one of MS's mess ups, but your description is exactly what is happening with me. I had it on the DVD input thru HDMI.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamaguin* /forum/post/16971656
> 
> 
> I have a Onkyo HT-S6100 and currently having a problem with my PS3 connection to the receiver. I've owned this system for about 10 months now with no problems till today. I verified that the HDMI slot(VCR) is good, which I'm using for my PS3 is working by plugging in my DVD into the same slot. I then tried plugging in my PS3 through the other HDMI slots but still getting the "No Signal" message on my receiver. PS3 works fine plugged directly into my TV.
> 
> 
> All the help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.



You need to reset the display options. Turn off the power in the back and then hold the front power button. While still holding the front power, turn on the switch in the back. This should reset the HDMI setting.


----------



## pamaguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16972774
> 
> 
> You need to reset the display options. Turn off the power in the back and then hold the front power button. While still holding the front power, turn on the switch in the back. This should reset the HDMI setting.



Tried the reset but still having same problem


----------



## pamaguin

I found a solution for the PS3 "No Signal". After you do the reset the PS3 goes to 480p mode and it detects that HDMI is connected. From there you select HDMI then when it comes to the selection of AUTOMATIC or CUSTOM, select CUSTOM. Then from here you should only select 720p and 1080i. 480p should be not selectable.


When 1080p is selected it causes the "No Signal" on the receiver. That's probably caused by the current firmware.


----------



## MacAlert




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamaguin* /forum/post/16973401
> 
> 
> I found a solution for the PS3 "No Signal". After you do the reset the PS3 goes to 480p mode and it detects that HDMI is connected. From there you select HDMI then when it comes to the selection of AUTOMATIC or CUSTOM, select CUSTOM. Then from here you should only select 720p and 1080i. 480p should be not selectable.
> 
> 
> When 1080p is selected it causes the "No Signal" on the receiver. That's probably caused by the current firmware.



Does your TV support 1080p?


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamaguin* /forum/post/16971656
> 
> 
> I have a Onkyo HT-S6100 and currently having a problem with my PS3 connection to the receiver. I've owned this system for about 10 months now with no problems till today. I verified that the HDMI slot(VCR) is good, which I'm using for my PS3 is working by plugging in my DVD into the same slot. I then tried plugging in my PS3 through the other HDMI slots but still getting the "No Signal" message on my receiver. PS3 works fine plugged directly into my TV.
> 
> 
> All the help will be greatly appreciated. Thank you.



even though you found a solution for you pamaguin, for those that haven't, you guys gotta make sure that you go through the setup and make sure you guys program/direct the HDMI slots in the setup as well. It wasn't mentioned doing that in the post...


----------



## pamaguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MacAlert* /forum/post/16974418
> 
> 
> Does your TV support 1080p?



Yes my TV supports 1080p. I think it has to do with the firmware on the PS3. Cause I've tried it several times by selecting 1080p and the receiver will show "No Signal". When 1080p is not selected it works like a champ.


----------



## pamaguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/16976832
> 
> 
> even though you found a solution for you pamaguin, for those that haven't, you guys gotta make sure that you go through the setup and make sure you guys program/direct the HDMI slots in the setup as well. It wasn't mentioned doing that in the post...



Done that as well with no change to the "No Signal" discrepency till I unselected 1080p.


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamaguin* /forum/post/16979167
> 
> 
> Done that as well with no change to the "No Signal" discrepency till I unselected 1080p.



I don't think that's really a solution since then you won't get 1080p when using your PS3.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamaguin* /forum/post/16979167
> 
> 
> Done that as well with no change to the "No Signal" discrepency till I unselected 1080p.



What happens when you select Automatic?


----------



## pamaguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/16982297
> 
> 
> I don't think that's really a solution since then you won't get 1080p when using your PS3.



Oh well!! I don't use it anyways for watching BLU-RAY.


----------



## pamaguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/16982612
> 
> 
> What happens when you select Automatic?



When Automatic is selected it still gives you the "No Signal". Because Automatic selects all 480p, 720 and 1080 i/p


----------



## GlassisWack

Guys how do i get all 7 speakers to work? I cant figure out how to do it.. i only got all 7 working once. Any advice would be great! thank you in advance.


----------



## azula

This system is now $500.00 at newegg PLUS free shipping! I have to beg the wife!!!


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassisWack* /forum/post/16995187
> 
> 
> Guys how do i get all 7 speakers to work? I cant figure out how to do it.. i only got all 7 working once. Any advice would be great! thank you in advance.



GlassisWack,

You have the A and the B speakers selected. Turn off the B speakers and all 7 speakers will work.

CycleJoe


----------



## javier911

So from what I've read so far, toslink or coax spdif cannot handle things like DTS-HD or TrueHD, so is HDMI the only option for a digital signal over a single cable?


If so, I'd like to make sure I understand how this will work. I get a video card for my PC that has HDMI, and through that it outputs video and audio which goes to the receiver over HDMI. The receiver then decodes the DD, DTS, DTS-HD, TrueHD, whatever and sends it to the speakers while passing through the video portion to the TV, at full 1080p resolution? That was also another part that concerns me, since I see references to 1080i in the specs, but I don't know if that's just the upconversion limit.


This would be my first departure from small computer style speaker sets. Normally I wouldn't spend this much, but I've found a deal in Canada for $650 CAD with free shipping. I was running a small Yamaha 5.1 system for around 8 years but it died and this price is tempting me to finally make the switch to a "real" setup.


----------



## dazraf26

Strange new occurrence and curious if anyone has a solution. I stream music from my laptop via HDMI cable though the AUX input of my receiver. Things worked great for sometime but now I am having a minor issue.


My receiver will only pick up the signal from my laptop when the TV is on. If I turn the TV(Panasonic Plasma) off, the receiver indicates no signal from the laptop.


Any thoughts?


----------



## bakalao1

Hi there,


I´ve had my HTS6100 for two weeks now, and could not be happier!.

I have a couple of questions though:


1. Is there really going to be a noticeable sound improve if I replace the og wire with 14 gauge wire?. How about the sub wire?


2. After using the auto Odyssey setup, is there any suggested tweaks to do, so the sound gets even better?. Please share your additional tweaking!!.


Thanks.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bakalao1* /forum/post/17020370
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I´ve had my HTS6100 for two weeks now, and could not be happier!.
> 
> I have a couple of questions though:
> 
> 
> 1. Is there really going to be a noticeable sound improve if I replace the og wire with 14 gauge wire?. How about the sub wire?
> 
> 
> 2. After using the auto Odyssey setup, is there any suggested tweaks to do, so the sound gets even better?. Please share your additional tweaking!!.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



bakalao1,

IMHO, the wire that comes with the set is junk, but there is no need to run 14 ga for this system. 18 gauge is fine, unless the speakers are really far away. The wire for the sub is fine.

Odyssey setup leaves the center channel much to low on volume. Turn up the volume on the center channel and set the sub's crossover for 100 hertz or less. Dialogue will be much clearer.

CycleJoe


----------



## dazraf26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazraf26* /forum/post/17009640
> 
> 
> Strange new occurrence and curious if anyone has a solution. I stream music from my laptop via HDMI cable though the AUX input of my receiver. Things worked great for sometime but now I am having a minor issue.
> 
> 
> My receiver will only pick up the signal from my laptop when the TV is on. If I turn the TV(Panasonic Plasma) off, the receiver indicates no signal from the laptop.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?



anyone?


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazraf26* /forum/post/17009640
> 
> 
> Strange new occurrence and curious if anyone has a solution. I stream music from my laptop via HDMI cable though the AUX input of my receiver. Things worked great for sometime but now I am having a minor issue.
> 
> 
> My receiver will only pick up the signal from my laptop when the TV is on. If I turn the TV(Panasonic Plasma) off, the receiver indicates no signal from the laptop.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazraf26* /forum/post/17022018
> 
> 
> anyone?



You might wanna check the HDMI setup in HardwareSetup. There's an option there (i'm not too sure how it really even works either) that has to do with the receivers connection with the TV. I had set it up at one point that it turned off the receiver when the TV was turned off. Sounds like that might be associated with your problem...

And if you need to know I have a Samsung Plasma HDMI through everything...


----------



## ghgard

My 6100 is on the UPS truck today for delivery, now I need to figure out what to do for speaker stands. I also dont really know what to do for the center speaker, I have a Hitachi rear projection which is quite tall. Dont think I will like having the center on top of the tv, seems like it would be too far from the front speakers. I may look into a short stand for in front of the tv. What do others tend to do with rear projection sets?


----------



## dazraf26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/17023635
> 
> 
> You might wanna check the HDMI setup in HardwareSetup. There's an option there (i'm not too sure how it really even works either) that has to do with the receivers connection with the TV. I had set it up at one point that it turned off the receiver when the TV was turned off. Sounds like that might be associated with your problem...
> 
> And if you need to know I have a Samsung Plasma HDMI through everything...



i do not see any settings for what you are mentioning..only settings i see are for what type of connections are available i.e. HDMI ect. Any other ideas? and thanks for your help!


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghgard* /forum/post/17025855
> 
> 
> My 6100 is on the UPS truck today for delivery, now I need to figure out what to do for speaker stands. I also dont really know what to do for the center speaker, I have a Hitachi rear projection which is quite tall. Dont think I will like having the center on top of the tv, seems like it would be too far from the front speakers. I may look into a short stand for in front of the tv. What do others tend to do with rear projection sets?



I've got a Sony SXRD rear projection TV and I mount my center speaker on top. Don't have an Onkyo HTIB but that center would easily fit on your Hitachi too. Is your RPTV the old console type unit or just a TV on a stand?


I use this center channel stand. Works very well.
http://www.amazon.com/OmniMount-CCH1...0695012&sr=8-1 


Where are you placing your front speakers that you feel the center would be too far away? Most people put the front speakers on either side of the TV.


----------



## ghgard

Yes, the TV is the old console style. I figure that the front speakers will be about 36" from the floor and the top of the tv is quite a bit higher than that. Not sure if it makes much difference, but I read that the center channel should be as close to the left and right speakers height-wise as possible...


----------



## rippinitup7

i'm looking for some advice on my setup if anyone can help.


i have my cable box, ps3, dvd player, etc. runnning through my receiver to my tv via hdmi. the thing is, let's say it's night time and i want to watch a movie before i go to sleep, sometimes having the surround sound going is a little extreme for this type of situation. the best way i found to tame it down was to turn the listening mode to stereo so i am only using the two front speakers, but even with this mode the subwoofer is going and it has a pretty loud rumble to it for trying to fall asleep. is there a mode or setting i can use to possibly turn the subwoofer off for night time viewing so the sound is a little tamer? something "easy" that i'm overlooking? i'd love it if there was a mode for just the two speakers to work with everything else off, just for occasions like i'm referring to.


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ghgard* /forum/post/17026451
> 
> 
> Yes, the TV is the old console style. I figure that the front speakers will be about 36" from the floor and the top of the tv is quite a bit higher than that. Not sure if it makes much difference, but I read that the center channel should be as close to the left and right speakers height-wise as possible...



Pretty much everybody's setup will be a compromise of some sort. Just angle the center channel downward towards the listening area. You can put rubber pads underneath the back end of the speaker so that it angles down.


Even a couple of door wedges would work.
http://hardware.hardwarestore.com/73...or-wedges.aspx


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rippinitup7* /forum/post/17026618
> 
> 
> i'm looking for some advice on my setup if anyone can help.
> 
> 
> i have my cable box, ps3, dvd player, etc. runnning through my receiver to my tv via hdmi. the thing is, let's say it's night time and i want to watch a movie before i go to sleep, sometimes having the surround sound going is a little extreme for this type of situation. the best way i found to tame it down was to turn the listening mode to stereo so i am only using the two front speakers, but even with this mode the subwoofer is going and it has a pretty loud rumble to it for trying to fall asleep. is there a mode or setting i can use to possibly turn the subwoofer off for night time viewing so the sound is a little tamer? something "easy" that i'm overlooking? i'd love it if there was a mode for just the two speakers to work with everything else off, just for occasions like i'm referring to.




Press the music button until it shows DIRECT on the display. This mode bypasses all the processing. Or you could just press the menu button and go into speaker config and turn the subwoofer off. Third option is to press the Audio button and use the up/down arrows to go to speaker levels, then adjust the volume of the subwoofer by turning it all the way down. its a temporary setting and the original setting is restored once the receiver is turned off.


page 71-72 of your manual.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/17026990
> 
> 
> Press the music button until it shows DIRECT on the display. This mode bypasses all the processing. Or you could just press the menu button and go into speaker config and turn the subwoofer off. Third option is to press the Audio button and use the up/down arrows to go to speaker levels, then adjust the volume of the subwoofer by turning it all the way down. its a temporary setting and the original setting is restored once the receiver is turned off.
> 
> 
> page 71-72 of your manual.



Should do what this guy says... DIRECT really cuts off the sounds of the sub and the surround/surround back speakers...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazraf26* /forum/post/17025913
> 
> 
> i do not see any settings for what you are mentioning..only settings i see are for what type of connections are available i.e. HDMI ect. Any other ideas? and thanks for your help!



You really don't see it? You go to Setup pressing either the button on the control or the button on the receiver. Number 7 (Hardware Setup). Then 7-3 (HDMI)? In there, on the last setting, is something called Control. I don't fully know how the settings works, but it has something to do with the reciever having some control over the TV or something. Because your issue dealt with it working only when the TV is on may have something to do with this. It's complicatedly explained in the manual if you are interested in the full description. HOpe this helps...


----------



## ghgard

Thanks for the info, my tv does have a 12" flat top surface which is nice for the center speaker. Now I just need to find decent stands for the front and rears.... Thanks again.


----------



## rippinitup7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/17027358
> 
> 
> Should do what this guy says... DIRECT really cuts off the sounds of the sub and the surround/surround back speakers...



i did this with my cable box, and it works great. however, will this work with a dvd? or will it pass 5.1 through since that is what most dvd's have for audio?


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rippinitup7* /forum/post/17027738
> 
> 
> i did this with my cable box, and it works great. however, will this work with a dvd? or will it pass 5.1 through since that is what most dvd's have for audio?




Try it and let us know....


I don't have this setup, I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night!


----------



## eiker_ir

hi, i'm trying to calculate an overseas shipping for this, does anyone know the exact dimensions of the box? everywhere i look i only find the dimensions of the speakers, receiver, etc. but not of the entire package.


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## rippinitup7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/17028139
> 
> 
> Try it and let us know....



i'm getting audio of of my back speakers, it was so close to a perfect solution.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rippinitup7* /forum/post/17028494
> 
> 
> i'm getting audio of of my back speakers, it was so close to a perfect solution.



since you are close...you could always do that solution and simply turn off the back speakers from the menu...


----------



## pamaguin

I recently upgraded my center channel to Polk Audio CS-10, which sounds awesome...







. I also plan to upgrade my LEFT and RIGHT to Floor Standings..any suggestion on what type.


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamaguin* /forum/post/17036862
> 
> 
> I recently upgraded my center channel to Polk Audio CS-10, which sounds awesome...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I also plan to upgrade my LEFT and RIGHT to Floor Standings..any suggestion on what type.



Just curious, pamaguin. Is there a very significant difference using the CS-10 vs. the center speaker that came with the 6100?


----------



## pamaguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerianne* /forum/post/17037749
> 
> 
> Just curious, pamaguin. Is there a very significant difference using the CS-10 vs. the center speaker that came with the 6100?



Yes, there was a big difference! Onkyo center I was watching movies with the volume at 50 just to clearly hear the dialogue. As for the Polk Audio CS-10, watching movies with the volume at 35, the dialogue is crisp and clear.


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamaguin* /forum/post/17041230
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a big difference! Onkyo center I was watching movies with the volume at 50 just to clearly hear the dialogue. As for the Polk Audio CS-10, watching movies with the volume at 35, the dialogue is crisp and clear.



Thanks! I might have to look into that myself. There are times the dialog is difficult to hear (normally don't need to go above about 40-42, though). I appreciate the feedback, pamaguin!


----------



## Sujay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamaguin* /forum/post/17041230
> 
> 
> Yes, there was a big difference! Onkyo center I was watching movies with the volume at 50 just to clearly hear the dialogue. As for the Polk Audio CS-10, watching movies with the volume at 35, the dialogue is crisp and clear.



You know that's a great recommendation. I'll keep that model in mind.


----------



## rippinitup7

i'm not sure i have my ps3 hooked up correctly. i see most people say they set their onkyo to multichannel and listen to it that way, but i do not have that as an option. does that mean i have a setting off? i have the ps3 set to pcm mode, but when i click through the different listening modes multichannel is not an option. advice?


----------



## Sujay

Is it advisable to trim the included speaker wire length if I'm not using all of the distance? Since it's 22 gauge I want to get the most out of it.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rippinitup7* /forum/post/17049955
> 
> 
> i'm not sure i have my ps3 hooked up correctly. i see most people say they set their onkyo to multichannel and listen to it that way, but i do not have that as an option. does that mean i have a setting off? i have the ps3 set to pcm mode, but when i click through the different listening modes multichannel is not an option. advice?



Don't worry about the Multichannel...basically it turns to multichannel when you have your PS3 set to Bitstream instead of Linear PCM. You're pretty much "multichannel" anytime you're using "surround sound."

The setting you should use on the Onkyo Receiver is simply All Ch St. That way you can get sound for ALL 7 speakers (if you have more than 5.1 setup). Most audio officianatos(sp?) say don't do that because it's not truely dispersing the sound as it's intended. If you want to go with them, then just go through the Gaming listening modes. There should be one of Dolby Digital or something. Might not get strong sound outta the surround and back surround speakers but it'll be as the game intends.

If you are doing blurays/dvds, then the more you should go through the Movie listening modes. There are a lot more options suitable to the different audio types used. If you do not know already...if you wanted the receiver to process the sound via Bitsream, the PS3 and Onkyo HT667 cannot bitstream TrueHD and DTS-HD. This is where you simply put it to L-PCM and just let the PS3 decode it and send it to the Receiver as an Uncompressed PCM sound.

Hope this wasn't too confusing for you and not an overkill on answering your questions. Hope this helps and please ask if you want anything clarified...


----------



## simplepinoi177

Before there was little difference between the S6100 and the S7100 other than speaker stands and the ability for Zone 2. I just looked it up now but there is a S7200 available now. It apparently comes with new "Tall-boy speakers" and the surround speakers seem to be smaller as the front 3 channels are the same size as all 7 speakers of the S6100.


But what else is the difference? I'm just wondering and asking anyone to clarify...thanks!


----------



## rippinitup7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/17051336
> 
> 
> Don't worry about the Multichannel...basically it turns to multichannel when you have your PS3 set to Bitstream instead of Linear PCM. You're pretty much "multichannel" anytime you're using "surround sound."
> 
> The setting you should use on the Onkyo Receiver is simply All Ch St. That way you can get sound for ALL 7 speakers (if you have more than 5.1 setup). Most audio officianatos(sp?) say don't do that because it's not truely dispersing the sound as it's intended. If you want to go with them, then just go through the Gaming listening modes. There should be one of Dolby Digital or something. Might not get strong sound outta the surround and back surround speakers but it'll be as the game intends.
> 
> If you are doing blurays/dvds, then the more you should go through the Movie listening modes. There are a lot more options suitable to the different audio types used. If you do not know already...if you wanted the receiver to process the sound via Bitsream, the PS3 and Onkyo HT667 cannot bitstream TrueHD and DTS-HD. This is where you simply put it to L-PCM and just let the PS3 decode it and send it to the Receiver as an Uncompressed PCM sound.
> 
> Hope this wasn't too confusing for you and not an overkill on answering your questions. Hope this helps and please ask if you want anything clarified...



not confusing at all. thank you for the clarification. just making sure i have everything set the way it should. i use the PLIIX Game mode for the ps3 and it's pretty enjoyable


----------



## jbdawson

Can someone please explain to me what this "Xover" setting is and what it should be set to? it can be anywhere from 40-200Hz


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/17077983
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain to me what this "Xover" setting is and what it should be set to? it can be anywhere from 40-200Hz



jbdawson,

Here is a link explaining bass management and crossover.
http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/ge...gs-made-simple 

With the speakers that came with the 6100, my feeling is that 100Hz works best. it clears up the dialogue.

CycleJoe


----------



## iwnt1

Going from last generation mini into HDMI worked great for quite a while. Now if i start my mac the first start-up screen shows up (grey screen and whirily wheel) but once the computer brings up the desktop everything immediately goes to a blank screen/nothing, no picture. If I unplug from the Onkyo and go direct to the TV's HDMI I get a good picture. Any help?


----------



## dog_dealer

brand new ht-s6200 for $555.09 shipped at amazon is this good deal?

should i buy it now or not?


----------



## bushman311

Vann's has it for $529 with free shipping when you add it to your cart.


----------



## overwilhelmed

On the back of the receiver is a port that looks like a headphone jack that says "Remote Control." I am assuming that the purpose of this is to relocate the Infrared Receiver in a situation where the unit maybe out of line of sight.


Does anyone know where I can pick up a few of these cables and what their proper names are? Google searches are confusing me. Thanks!


Nevermind, found the solution in the manual. The port is used to connect directly to another component.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/17084363
> 
> 
> jbdawson,
> 
> Here is a link explaining bass management and crossover.
> http://www.audioholics.com/tweaks/ge...gs-made-simple
> 
> With the speakers that came with the 6100, my feeling is that 100Hz works best. it clears up the dialogue.
> 
> CycleJoe



Thanks cyclejoe, you know now I cant seem to find this darn setting in what menu is it? lol had it pulled when i posted this now i cant find it and not sure what i set it to


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/17112963
> 
> 
> Thanks cyclejoe, you know now I cant seem to find this darn setting in what menu is it? lol had it pulled when i posted this now i cant find it and not sure what i set it to



I think it's in Speaker Setup; Speaker Levels...i'm doing this off of memory so I could be wrong...but for sure it's somewhere in Speaker Setup...


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/17112970
> 
> 
> I think it's in Speaker Setup; Speaker Levels...i'm doing this off of memory so I could be wrong...but for sure it's somewhere in Speaker Setup...



Cheers thats it !!


Also I asked this before but thought I'd ask again as theres some new users on board, what are everybodys db+/- levels set to? left, right, center etc


----------



## WannaKnowTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/17113030
> 
> 
> Cheers thats it !!
> 
> 
> Also I asked this before but thought I'd ask again as theres some new users on board, what are everybodys db+/- levels set to? left, right, center etc



Well I don't know how much they will help you considering everyone has different size rooms but one thing I can say is that I think most people have their center set on +6. It usually needs to be that high to get the dialogue clearly. Also be sure to set the crossover setting on 100HZ. It keeps things seperated and again keeps the dialogue clear. Now heres my settings, hope they help.


Front Left:+3

Center:+6

Front Right:+3

Left Surround:+4

Right Surround:+4

Left Back Surround:+4

Right Back Surround:+4

Subwoofer:+6(I like my subwoofer loud and aggressive, some people complain about this woofer but I really like it.)


----------



## RainyState

Hey guys, I apologize in advance about any really noobie type questions I ask, aswell as bringing up a topic that I'm sure has been beaten to death. I just recently started looking around the site and I'm thinking of buying a new audio set up and I was really considering this system, well actually the s7100, which I think is the same but includes the speaker stands. I just have some general questions and if theres another thread you guys want to point me to thats fine too, I'm new to all this so have mercy on me










I have a 50" plasma that I'm currently using my PS3 to watch Blu-Rays, I know some have expressed some problems with this, I read through but I'm not sure I actually understand that problem. Do you think and audio noob guy will be able to set this thing up with the PS3? Or do you guys think theres a better system to use out there for it.


Also, currently I don't really have a place to use the two rear speakers. Eventually I'm going to move and want to do a theater room but for now I was just going to use this system as a 5.1 and then later as a 7.1. Do you think using just the 5 speakers will be ok for now?


Lastly, I've heard from a few people that you need to upgrade to bigger gauge speaker wire, do you guys think this is something I should do? Also, I heard the AV unit gets hot, the space I have planned for it isn't exactly huge, I'm not sure if this is a problem or not..


Thanks again guys and sorry if I'm re-asking questions, this is a big thread and I didn't get through all of it..


thanks!


Anthony


----------



## simplepinoi177

No problem RainyState. You don't have to apologize or hesitate here. We're all pretty supportive because the S6100 is so great! Glad to have another owner amonst us (the least I can say). So let's get to your questions...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RainyState* /forum/post/17132393
> 
> 
> I have a 50" plasma that I'm currently using my PS3 to watch Blu-Rays, I know some have expressed some problems with this, I read through but I'm not sure I actually understand that problem. Do you think and audio noob guy will be able to set this thing up with the PS3? Or do you guys think theres a better system to use out there for it.



Well, it seems that you have the *EXACT* same setup as me. I also run a 50" plasma with PS3's primarily for blurays. Setting the PS3 up is a breeze. It's _especially_ a breeze if you intend on using HDMI. But if not, other outputs will work just as well and the S7100 will even upconvert a composite connection. I'm not quite sure what problems are expressed about this...I guess my only comment on it would be that those people are probably referring to a problem of _not_ using a dedicated bluray player instead of a game system that has one in it. For me, there really isn't a problem and it, as usual, comes down to preference. There may not be a problem that I'm aware of, BUT there is something that you must know (this in the end may be what you might be thinking about). Most dvd and bluray players do not decode the audio of the bluray/dvd. What goes better is to have the receiver decode it. This especially works well with the HT-R667 Receiver as it can decode the latest HD audio codecs out there (DTS-HD, TrueHD). The issue with the PS3 is that the only way for the PS3 to output these HD codecs is for the PS3 to decode it first, then send it to the receiver to get the sound to the speakers. Even if this happens, PS3 owners with this receiver is *still* getting the proper HD sound. The only thing that happen because of this is that because the receiver isn't decoding the audio, you won't see the blue light indicator displaying DTS-HD or TrueHD (even though you will be hearing it). You can see that the PS3 is decoding it properly by pressing Select or Display. It shows on the top, clear as day, what HD source you are listening to. Another thing that I had just recently ran into (and seen in some other posts) is outputting properly at 1080p. I KNOW FOR SURE that my plasma can accept 1080p material. I have played and watched at that resolution all the time. But it seems that when I reconnect my PS3 from moving it to another part of my place, the plasma doesn't accept it for some reason. If I choose the resolution manually, it works. I dont' know whether it is the receiver, plasma, PS3, or the combination of the 3 that doesn't really like/allow the automatic detection of what resolution to output to. It's just something I should bring to your attention just in case. I am not a audio/video officionato so I don't know how much weight my opinion will carry, but having the same setup as you, I am very happy and 0% regretful that I purchased this. As I am just out of college and in a decent sized apartment (but still just an apartment), I neither have the space nor money for a setup but needed a high definition audio setup to properly view my blurays. I love getting the full high-definition sound out of my blurays. This system does it all for me!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RainyState* /forum/post/17132393
> 
> 
> Also, currently I don't really have a place to use the two rear speakers. Eventually I'm going to move and want to do a theater room but for now I was just going to use this system as a 5.1 and then later as a 7.1. Do you think using just the 5 speakers will be ok for now?



Well, I have the 7.1 setup although it is improperly positioned (above instead of behind). I just really wanted to have all my options open and get the fullest sound I can because this was available, so I know whether 5.1 is worth is or should u force the upgrade to 7.1. The truth is that although you may get a _very slightly_ fuller sound, 5.1 is just fine;especially if you have a smaller place. After connecting all 7 speakers, I went into my bluray collection, as well as online, to find/sample what my 7.1 system would sound like. What I found was that even though Blu-Ray has a large comprehensive library, there are not too many blurays that have the audio setup for 5.1+. You won't find many, and of the ones you would find, you may find that most of what's listed is not the movie for you. And, again, when/if you do find a 5.1+ sound, it is hard to tell the difference. But I must say, again, that I am not an audio/video officionato and have my setup set up to just output to all 7 speakers and don't really listen to the proper _listening modes_. So that may be the reason why there is little difference to me (or may not;tis a disclaimer) But at least to me it sounds just as full with the 5.1 than it does with the smaller 1% or 2% fuller sound u get with the 7 speakers. What most audiophiles would tell you at this point is that, if anything, beyond the question of 5.1 or 7.1 is the question of upgrading your speakers. I think they do the job perfectly, but this seems to always be the case...so take it as you will...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RainyState* /forum/post/17132393
> 
> 
> Lastly, I've heard from a few people that you need to upgrade to bigger gauge speaker wire, do you guys think this is something I should do? Also, I heard the AV unit gets hot, the space I have planned for it isn't exactly huge, I'm not sure if this is a problem or not..



Simple answer is *YES! BUY BIGGER GAUGE SPEAKER WIRE!* This cannot be emphasized enough. ESPECIALLY if you will be running the speaker wires fairly far/long. The speaker wire gauge that comes with the system are *FLIMSY AT BEST*. I don't remember the exact gauge number on them, but I would say like 28 but that may be overexaggerating and probably 22's. But they sure do look like 28s though. Also, if you want to run the wires around the room, then the ones provided are not long enough. Just for your information, I run 16 gauges.

As for your last question, YES, THIS UNIT GETS *HOT*. Kinda burning to the touch if you touch the top. It seems to cool down very fast though, but it does run hot to the touch. If you need to know, most of the ventilation goes out towards the top of the unit. That's to say if/how it will be affected in your planned space. There are plenty of posts here that talk about different ventilation options like fans or even getting computer fans and somehow hooking it up with the receiver.


Whelp there it is! Sorry it may be a long read, but I talk alot and type even faster so I usually just let it go/run on. Also, I wanted to mention that if you have a comcast HD box (not sure if it's all HD cable boxes, but at least mine), because of some hand shaking issue, it will keep resetting the resolution of your 4:3 display back to default (vs. stretching,pan and scan, zoom, etc.) Also, because you are an audio noob, after setting up your speakers in place, make sure you do the Audyssey Setup. It's very neat and pretty accurate and will set your levels right up so us noobs don't really have to tinker with it so much. I think it sounds fine, but most audio novices/veterans/officionados here like to modify the numbers to get specific personal results. I'm just saying, as a base, make sure you do that.

Again sorry for the long read and hope this helps ya!


----------



## WannaKnowTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/17133181
> 
> 
> Simple answer is *YES! BUY BIGGER GAUGE SPEAKER WIRE!* This cannot be emphasized enough. ESPECIALLY if you will be running the speaker wires fairly far/long. The speaker wire gauge that comes with the system are *FLIMSY AT BEST*. I don't remember the exact gauge number on them, but I would say like 28 but that may be overexaggerating and probably 22's. But they sure do look like 28s though. Also, if you want to run the wires around the room, then the ones provided are not long enough. Just for your information, I run 16 gauges.
> 
> As for your last question, YES, THIS UNIT GETS *HOT*. Kinda burning to the touch if you touch the top. It seems to cool down very fast though, but it does run hot to the touch. If you need to know, most of the ventilation goes out towards the top of the unit. That's to say if/how it will be affected in your planned space. There are plenty of posts here that talk about different ventilation options like fans or even getting computer fans and somehow hooking it up with the receiver.
> 
> 
> Whelp there it is! Sorry it may be a long read, but I talk alot and type even faster so I usually just let it go/run on. Also, I wanted to mention that if you have a comcast HD box (not sure if it's all HD cable boxes, but at least mine), because of some hand shaking issue, it will keep resetting the resolution of your 4:3 display back to default (vs. stretching,pan and scan, zoom, etc.) Also, because you are an audio noob, after setting up your speakers in place, make sure you do the Audyssey Setup. It's very neat and pretty accurate and will set your levels right up so us noobs don't really have to tinker with it so much. I think it sounds fine, but most audio novices/veterans/officionados here like to modify the numbers to get specific personal results. I'm just saying, as a base, make sure you do that.
> 
> Again sorry for the long read and hope this helps ya!



Yeah the system comes with 22 gauge wire, it's horrible and short. I upgraded to 12 gauge wire because I go overboard. If you do choose to upgrade head over to http://www.monoprice.com and get it. It's cheap and very well made. Whatever you do don't go out and buy anything with MONSTER on it. Also I have not had the problem with the Comcast box. Also always use HDMI cables, they make things so much simpler and you will get the best quality. Also pick those up from monoprice.


----------



## RainyState

Thanks for the replies guys and the great info.


I guess the heat thing is sort of what I expected from reading most of the the other reviews. I'm a little nervous because the spot I have picked out is enclosed on every side, except the front of course. The spot is big enough but theres not a lot of ventilation, not to mention the PS3 is preatty much right underneath it, which also gets fairly hot. I'm not sure that the heat issue isn't a problem with most high end AV receivers, does anyone know if the the comparable Yamaha 7.1 system gives out the same heat?


About the PS3 set up, as far as the sound issue goes, is the set up for something like that easy? I understand the problem from your post just wondering if the set up is easy on the unit as well. My space is a lot like yours (simplepinoi), my girlfriend and I are in our first home, where we've been for a while. Its small but the living room isn't to bad, but definetely not enough room to run a proper surround system, I'm hoping in my next house, which we hope to be in within the next couple years will have a basement or some room I can turn into a media room. My plan is to use this system for that which is why I wanted to go with the 7.1, hopefully in the future my media room can take full advantage of these systems.


I even thought about going with the HT-S9100THX, seeing as how one day I do want to do a media room and from what I hear this set up is the king so far.


Lots of decisions I can't thank you guys enough for the input!


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RainyState* /forum/post/17134044
> 
> 
> About the PS3 set up, as far as the sound issue goes, is the set up for something like that easy? I understand the problem from your post just wondering if the set up is easy on the unit as well.



It's fairly easy. Like I said, it's especially easy with HDMI. For example/reference, let's say you will use HDMI. All you have to do is plug the HDMI from the PS3 to one of the 3 HDMI inputs on the receiver. Then you got to go to the Setup on the receiver (either press Setup on the control or on the receiver itself), the Source Setup, and simply identify which port uses the HDMI you just plugged in to the source;i.e. If you put it into the HDMI 2port, then identify/point that (HDMI 2) to the source you want=CBL/SAT. After that, turn on your PS3 and allow the automatic detection, and your PS3 should be good to go already. Don't know if that's simple or complicated for you, but those are the steps (simple steps in my opinion) to get the PS3 hooked up. Sorry, originally I thought you wanted to know simply how to setup/connect the PS3 and how the receiver would handle the setup/connection.

Hope this helps you understand better...


----------



## Dunkelzhan

First off, I'd like to thank everyone on these forums for being very helpful in my choice of HTiB.

Now, I've had my 6100 for about 4 months now, and everything was working great until a couple of weeks ago. All of my a/v is connected to the receiver just as it was when I first hooked it up, nothing has changed, (except for a replacement PVR from my cable company-different story entirely and this was 1 week after receiving the 6100).


PS3(hdmi), cable box(hdmi), xBox360(component-optical), DVD(component-coax) and all running hdmi out to the TV


Now, all of a sudden, the receiver no longer up-converts the component video unless its been on for about an hour or so, and even the hdmi connections take about 2 minutes to initialize.

So, my question is, is anyone else having these issues, and if so, is there a work around or solution other than packing it up and sending it in for repair? (not something I want to do, since the closest authorized repair is 1300 miles away







)


----------



## Patd31988

Hey guys, I'm a long time lurker, and first time poster here.


I recently purchased the 6100, and I've been able to set almost everything up just the way I would like. I have a ps3, xbox360 and my PC input via HDMI, and my wii and cable box via composite and component.


I have a GTX285 to output to hdmi from the pc, but I'm using my X-FI Platinum sound card and the Creative I/O drive that came with it in an attempt to output sound over an optical toslink cable. I have set up the receiver, mapping hdmi from my PC to VCR/DVR. I then set the audio for VCR/DVR to OP1 which is where my optical cable is plugged into. I'm running Vista 7, and I have three devices in the PC sounds options, Speakers, SPDIF Out, and Digital Audio (S/PDIF.) I have tried all three, and none seem to output any sound to my receiver.


I also had the problem some others had, losing component and composite video but retaining sound, with no problems for inputs connected via hdmi. I did a hard reset and it seemed to work again. Should I be worried about this?


Thanks again in advance, you guys are awesome!


-Patrick


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *WannaKnowTech* /forum/post/17124972
> 
> 
> Well I don't know how much they will help you considering everyone has different size rooms but one thing I can say is that I think most people have their center set on +6. It usually needs to be that high to get the dialogue clearly. Also be sure to set the crossover setting on 100HZ. It keeps things seperated and again keeps the dialogue clear. Now heres my settings, hope they help.
> 
> 
> Front Left:+3
> 
> Center:+6
> 
> Front Right:+3
> 
> Left Surround:+4
> 
> Right Surround:+4
> 
> Left Back Surround:+4
> 
> Right Back Surround:+4
> 
> Subwoofer:+6(I like my subwoofer loud and aggressive, some people complain about this woofer but I really like it.)



thanks exactly just to get a feel more or less, anyone else care to share there settings? ive got my eye on u cyclejoe (being one of the knowledgeable in this thread)


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/17148853
> 
> 
> thanks exactly just to get a feel more or less, anyone else care to share there settings? ive got my eye on u cyclejoe (being one of the knowledgeable in this thread)




jbdawson,

Sorry, my settings won't tell you anything. I'm not using the speakers that came with the system. The other thing is that I have the system in a room with a 20 ft. ceiling, and I use a soundmeter to set up the levels. Wish I could help.

CycleJoe


----------



## Patd31988




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Patd31988* /forum/post/17144600
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I'm a long time lurker, and first time poster here.
> 
> 
> I recently purchased the 6100, and I've been able to set almost everything up just the way I would like. I have a ps3, xbox360 and my PC input via HDMI, and my wii and cable box via composite and component.
> 
> 
> I have a GTX285 to output to hdmi from the pc, but I'm using my X-FI Platinum sound card and the Creative I/O drive that came with it in an attempt to output sound over an optical toslink cable. I have set up the receiver, mapping hdmi from my PC to VCR/DVR. I then set the audio for VCR/DVR to OP1 which is where my optical cable is plugged into. I'm running Vista 7, and I have three devices in the PC sounds options, Speakers, SPDIF Out, and Digital Audio (S/PDIF.) I have tried all three, and none seem to output any sound to my receiver.
> 
> 
> I also had the problem some others had, losing component and composite video but retaining sound, with no problems for inputs connected via hdmi. I did a hard reset and it seemed to work again. Should I be worried about this?
> 
> 
> Thanks again in advance, you guys are awesome!
> 
> 
> -Patrick




Still no luck, I'm running out of ideas. Might anyone have some experience with this, or know someone who might?


----------



## nickoakdl

Minor question:


When this thing plays music from your Ipod, does it do so presenting a menu on your tv that you can control with the remote or do you have to control it using the actual Ipod itself?


----------



## EKinNYC

hey guys


after reading about it, i think i will go for the 6200. im sure there are other great choices from the likes of sony, yamaha, and polk, but i am a fan of onkyo.


can someone give me a straight answer on this, i couldnt really find a thorough explanation.


i have a sammy TV (46b750) and sammy BD (p1600) player, and also a Scientific Atlanta PVR as my STB. May add a PS3 in the future. due to size of my living room, i have to set it up as 5.1 rather than 7.1. what would i have to tinker with in the settings in order to get it to 5.1 sound rather than 7? also, i keep reading about upconversion problems (where 1080p source gets downcoverted to 1080i by the receiver) and problems where not all speakers work as intended. whats this all about?


PS. can anyone comment if the BD and TV have a problem with the Onkyo sitting between them, as far as Samsung Direct Link goes?


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/16996029
> 
> 
> GlassisWack,
> 
> You have the A and the B speakers selected. Turn off the B speakers and all 7 speakers will work.
> 
> CycleJoe



Thanks for the response cycle joe. havent tried it yet, but im sure it will fix it.


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nickoakdl* /forum/post/17175061
> 
> 
> Minor question:
> 
> 
> When this thing plays music from your Ipod, does it do so presenting a menu on your tv that you can control with the remote or do you have to control it using the actual Ipod itself?



i do it through my ipod only, couldnt figure out going through my tv. but m no wizard.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EKinNYC* /forum/post/17197857
> 
> 
> hey guys
> 
> 
> after reading about it, i think i will go for the 6200. im sure there are other great choices from the likes of sony, yamaha, and polk, but i am a fan of onkyo.
> 
> 
> can someone give me a straight answer on this, i couldnt really find a thorough explanation.
> 
> 
> i have a sammy TV (46b750) and sammy BD (p1600) player, and also a Scientific Atlanta PVR as my STB. May add a PS3 in the future. due to size of my living room, i have to set it up as 5.1 rather than 7.1. what would i have to tinker with in the settings in order to get it to 5.1 sound rather than 7? also, i keep reading about upconversion problems (where 1080p source gets downcoverted to 1080i by the receiver) and problems where not all speakers work as intended. whats this all about?
> 
> 
> PS. can anyone comment if the BD and TV have a problem with the Onkyo sitting between them, as far as Samsung Direct Link goes?



As per your first question, what you would have to do in order to get it 5.1 instead of 7.1 is _simply_ setup your 5.1! The receiver will detect that you have no speaker wires/connection to your 2 surround back speakers and adjust accordingly. I imagine it will _especially_ detect and adjust when/if you run the Audyssey Setup. So pretty much you have/get to do nothing.


As per your second question about upconversion, I'm not sure who is having problems with the upconverting as I haven't really heard about it downconverting, but I assume that it is more user fault than the receivers (i.e. them setting it to 1080i, them assuming you can get 1080p from component/composite, setting the output to component instead of an HDMI, 1080p player being set to 1080i when playing, etc). But, if anything, there is a setting in the receiver that sets the upconversion setting to many different options; what they probably have (and is causing the problem) is set to "automatic" but there is settings for 480p,720p,1080i, and *MORE IMPORTANTLY* a "through" option where it won't do anything to the signal but pass it "through". So I don't believe you have anything to worry about in that respect.


As per your last question, I'm sorry but I do not have any experience/knowledge in those respects. Although I have a Samsung plasma as well, I am now aware of a "Samsung Direct Link." But, then again, my sammy's not the newest.


If it's pertinent that you know my setup, I have the Samsung pn50a550 (50" plasma), Comcast Motorola HD DVR set top box, PS3 (60 GB), and a Wii. I have the S6100 set as a 7.1 speaker setup. And all of these running through an HDMI.


Hope this helps...answers some of your questions...


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/17149434
> 
> 
> jbdawson,
> 
> Sorry, my settings won't tell you anything. I'm not using the speakers that came with the system. The other thing is that I have the system in a room with a 20 ft. ceiling, and I use a soundmeter to set up the levels. Wish I could help.
> 
> CycleJoe



Ahh no prob thanks anyway CycleJoe!


----------



## TimothyP83

i have the 6100, had it for a while now. And it seems like items are taking longer to respond. I am using the harmony 8800 remote with it, and when i i choose to "play 360" the 360 comes on, but the screen is blank. And i look at the display on my 6100 and it says no signal. About 3 minutes later, the 360 screen comes up. Same thing with my wdhd media player. The only thing that responds normally is the cable. Anyone know whats going on here? I also tried with the original onkyo remote and still get the same issues.


----------



## dazraf26

Is it possible to set up nine speakers to this system? I currently have all seven speakers set up in my living room and would like to add two additional speakers in my bedroom by using the B speaker terminals, for a total of 9 speakers.


I would only be using the b speakers when in my bedroom so not all nine at the same time. Is this possible? I trued hooking a set of speakers to the b terminal but was unable to get sound regardless of the [A] * setting.


Any help with this would be appreciated.*


----------



## afrogt

I think turning the B speaker switch on with the A speakers reduces the main setup to 5.1. It should say so in the manual. if the A speaker switch is off, you should be able to get sound on your B speakers.


Also, it may only work with analog connections for the B speaker set. Try the tuner to see if that works.


I know my older Onkyo 573 works that way.


----------



## dazraf26




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/17211009
> 
> 
> I think turning the B speaker switch on with the A speakers reduces the main setup to 5.1. It should say so in the manual. if the A speaker switch is off, you should be able to get sound on your B speakers.
> 
> 
> Also, it may only work with analog connections for the B speaker set. Try the tuner to see if that works.
> 
> 
> I know my older Onkyo 573 works that way.



I was thinking the same and tried what you suggested but am still not getting any sound out of the B speakers. Any other ideas?


----------



## ousooner2

Where would one find this for the best price?? Refurb is ok


----------



## htskinner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimothyP83* /forum/post/17208667
> 
> 
> i have the 6100, had it for a while now. And it seems like items are taking longer to respond. I am using the harmony 8800 remote with it, and when i i choose to "play 360" the 360 comes on, but the screen is blank. And i look at the display on my 6100 and it says no signal. About 3 minutes later, the 360 screen comes up. Same thing with my wdhd media player. The only thing that responds normally is the cable. Anyone know whats going on here? I also tried with the original onkyo remote and still get the same issues.



does your 360 show the "secure hdcp link resored" message when it comes up?


----------



## jbdawson

What does everybody use for the different listening modes on:


Cable tv?


PS3/X-Box gaming?


BluRay/Dvd movies?



theres numerous modes like Multich, All Channel St, Dolby PLII, Full Mono etc


----------



## jps1012




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ousooner2* /forum/post/17214756
> 
> 
> where would one find this for the best price?? Refurb is ok



+1


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htskinner* /forum/post/17215649
> 
> 
> does your 360 show the "secure hdcp link resored" message when it comes up?



nope


----------



## jbdawson

adding to my questions above:


does anybody have a fan for cooling hooked up with this receiver, if so how and which one are you using? this receiver can get pretty hot


----------



## htskinner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ousooner2* /forum/post/17214756
> 
> 
> Where would one find this for the best price?? Refurb is ok



i just got mine off of amazon which is through onecall and had free shipping for 540. accessories for less has a refurb for ~440+ shipping.. With shipping added in onecall was better for me.. tiger has open box deals on them every couple weeks or so if you can wait


not sure about the 360 problem timothy figured i'd ask though..


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/17224829
> 
> 
> adding to my questions above:
> 
> 
> does anybody have a fan for cooling hooked up with this receiver, if so how and which one are you using? this receiver can get pretty hot



I just have my reciever on a wooden table with a fan pointed at the backright top corner..works good


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/17216690
> 
> 
> What does everybody use for the different listening modes on:
> 
> 
> Cable tv?
> 
> 
> PS3/X-Box gaming?
> 
> 
> BluRay/Dvd movies?
> 
> 
> 
> theres numerous modes like Multich, All Channel St, Dolby PLII, Full Mono etc



Almost everything i watch and listen to is All Ch ST,or studio mix. sounds the most legit to me... sometimes stereo for just 2 speakers to play..



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dazraf26* /forum/post/17212358
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same and tried what you suggested but am still not getting any sound out of the B speakers. Any other ideas?



same here.. ill fix it tho.


----------



## GlassisWack

Whats everyones max volume set to? It changes everytime you calibrate it i assume? I was at 68, now im at 70, for a max..Ive had this for like 6 months now and i still learn more everyday it seems...


----------



## WannaKnowTech




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *glassiswack* /forum/post/17226276
> 
> 
> whats everyones max volume set to? It changes everytime you calibrate it i assume? I was at 68, now im at 70, for a max..ive had this for like 6 months now and i still learn more everyday it seems...



73


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/17224829
> 
> 
> adding to my questions above:
> 
> 
> does anybody have a fan for cooling hooked up with this receiver, if so how and which one are you using? this receiver can get pretty hot



If you have nothing on top of the receiver this 4" fan works very well. You can use it to suck hot air out or blow cool air across the receiver.

http://www.hometheaterblog.com/homet...4-cooling-fan/ 


They sell for $7 at Walmart and Target. Seen them at both places recently. May be a different brand name but it all works the same.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/17227069
> 
> 
> If you have nothing on top of the receiver this 4" fan works very well. You can use it to suck hot air out or blow cool air across the receiver.
> 
> http://www.hometheaterblog.com/homet...4-cooling-fan/
> 
> 
> They sell for $7 at Walmart and Target. Seen them at both places recently. May be a different brand name but it all works the same.



Might have to look into that


Just noticed even more today, my receiver with not even a half hour use gets so hot I cant even lie my hand on the top or it'll burn me. Is this normal? Or should I look into getting it replaced?


Its hot in the middle top right half. The left is normal. If I keep my hand on the top casing for over a couple minutes I will burn it literally. (its also on a open shelf)


----------



## afrogt

Its normal, Onkyo receivers run hot. Throw the fan on top and it'll solve your cooling problem.


----------



## Sujay

Anyone here have a PS3 Slim along with the 6100?


If possible, can you check the difference between bitstreaming a lossless soundtrack on Blu-ray and then outputting it as LPCM? I have a regular "fat" PS3 and have been curious on how the 667 receiver post-processes the two but couldn't properly compare because the fat PS3 can only bitstream the lossy version of the soundtrack.


If anyone with experience could chime in on this, it'd be appreciated.


----------



## ahains




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sujay* /forum/post/17230231
> 
> 
> Anyone here have a PS3 Slim along with the 6100?
> 
> If possible, can you check the difference between bitstreaming a lossless soundtrack on Blu-ray and then outputting it as LPCM? I have a regular "fat" PS3 and have been curious on how the 667 receiver post-processes the two but couldn't properly compare because the fat PS3 can only bitstream the lossy version of the soundtrack.



I won't be able to try my slim PS3 w/7100 for another week, but there *should* be no difference. They both do lossless decompression from the original bitstream to the uncompressed digital audio (what the PS3 sends out as LPCM). The only thing I can think of that could make any difference is if your receiver only allows you to apply certain kinds of sound processing on bitstream rather than LPCM. I believe I read that this is the case for some combination of receiver/processing, but it might not really be applicable for the 7.1 audio you can now bitstream from the slim. For example some don't allow you to apply dolby pliix (IIRC) on LPCM input, but I'm not sure this makes any sense anyhow if it is 7.1 digital input.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/17230131
> 
> 
> Its normal, Onkyo receivers run hot. Throw the fan on top and it'll solve your cooling problem.



Ok, good thought my unit was going faulty. Found a 4" clip on fan like the one you linked on amazon.com which seems like it would work.


Thing is I would prefer something that would power on with my receiver what solutions are out there? My receiver mainly gets hot when using it with my ps3, are there any fans that would attach to a plugin on the receiver and power on with it? Could I use some type of USB powered fan and have it connected to my playstation usb down to my receiver so once it goes on the fan kicks up?


----------



## afrogt

Your receiver doesn't have a switched outlet on the back? They're really cutting out some basic features on these newer receivers! My Onkyo 573 is a step below these 6xx model receivers and it has a switched outlet.


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimothyP83* /forum/post/17208667
> 
> 
> i have the 6100, had it for a while now. And it seems like items are taking longer to respond. I am using the harmony 8800 remote with it, and when i i choose to "play 360" the 360 comes on, but the screen is blank. And i look at the display on my 6100 and it says no signal. About 3 minutes later, the 360 screen comes up. Same thing with my wdhd media player. The only thing that responds normally is the cable. Anyone know whats going on here? I also tried with the original onkyo remote and still get the same issues.



Hi Tim,


Same thing was happening to me. It first started with my 360 and then a few months later, started to happen to all of my components except my Motorola Cable box.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post17231860 


I'm going to send it back to Onkyo to be repaired.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/17231943
> 
> 
> Your receiver doesn't have a switched outlet on the back? They're really cutting out some basic features on these newer receivers! My Onkyo 573 is a step below these 6xx model receivers and it has a switched outlet.



Well I was looking for a usb what type of connections is this "switched outlet"?


----------



## ajcraley

Vans is running a one day special on the 6100 ($499).. is there anything better for this price? Waiting to hit the "Confirm purchase" button... please advise.


----------



## htskinner

if its free shipping go for it.. if not check out onecall


----------



## ajcraley

yeah. free shipping and no tax.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/17231943
> 
> 
> Your receiver doesn't have a switched outlet on the back? They're really cutting out some basic features on these newer receivers! My Onkyo 573 is a step below these 6xx model receivers and it has a switched outlet.



Heres link to the avr is there one on there?


----------



## lostcase

What's a good mini fan for this receiver?


----------



## ajcraley

6100 or 6200? what are the major differences? im starting to swim in reviews, having trouble keeping specs straight.


----------



## htskinner

i just got the 6100 since it does upconversion and the 6200 doesn't.. that and price where the main selling points for me..


----------



## htskinner




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/17233221
> 
> 
> Heres link to the avr is there one on there?



no, its just another AC outlet on the back that switches on when the reciever comes on..


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *htskinner* /forum/post/17233575
> 
> 
> no, its just another AC outlet on the back that switches on when the reciever comes on..



So it does or doesnt? where would i plug the fan into


----------



## htskinner

no it doesn't. you have to get one of the smartstrips or whatever mentioned earlier if you want it to switch on/off with the reciever..


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/17232015
> 
> 
> Hi Tim,
> 
> 
> Same thing was happening to me. It first started with my 360 and then a few months later, started to happen to all of my components except my Motorola Cable box.
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0#post17231860
> 
> 
> I'm going to send it back to Onkyo to be repaired.



just recently started happening with my cable box.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimothyP83* /forum/post/17234885
> 
> 
> just recently started happening with my cable box.



how extensive do you guys use it? are you still under warranty, if not how much do they charge?


----------



## GlassisWack

I got the reciever, a lcd lg tv, and a ps3. I had them all hooked up together and eveyrthing worked fine, then i added a hi def cable box, and now i cant figure out how to get sound from my ps3 through my reciever. I can get cable through the surround sound, but not my ps3, whats the best way to connect all of these???any idea?


it worked before, i just cant figure it out for some reason.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/17216690
> 
> 
> What does everybody use for the different listening modes on:
> 
> 
> Cable tv?
> 
> 
> PS3/X-Box gaming?
> 
> 
> BluRay/Dvd movies?
> 
> 
> 
> theres numerous modes like Multich, All Channel St, Dolby PLII, Full Mono etc




Can anybody answer these questions for me, specifically for PS3 gaming what mode should I be on? is Multich correct? that seems to sound best


----------



## Sujay

I leave almost everything on Pro Logic IIx Movie, so all speakers are initiated. Best experience for me.


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/17235053
> 
> 
> how extensive do you guys use it? are you still under warranty, if not how much do they charge?



i dont use it much, maybe a few hours throughout the day. I have to check on the warranty. I think i had it for over a year now.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sujay* /forum/post/17240274
> 
> 
> I leave almost everything on Pro Logic IIx Movie, so all speakers are initiated. Best experience for me.



That cant be right a movie mode for a video game? BTW Pro Logic II doesnt even turn up while going through "game" modes


@TimothyP83 thats not good


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/17240987
> 
> 
> @TimothyP83 thats not good



whats not good?


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TimothyP83* /forum/post/17251847
> 
> 
> whats not good?



That its crapping out on you when you had it for only over a year.


----------



## afrogt

it comes with a 2 year warranty, at least you are covered unless you bought a refurb.


----------



## marx2k




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ajcraley* /forum/post/17233462
> 
> 
> 6100 or 6200? what are the major differences? im starting to swim in reviews, having trouble keeping specs straight.



There were a few reasons I got the 6100 over the 6200 (6100 is on its way to my house). One is the upconversion ability, another is s-video input that the 6200 doesn't have. Yet another is the OSD setup. Another is price. There were a few more reasons. The only thing the 6200 seems to have over the 6100 is the new Dolby IIz mode. At this point I really couldn't see that being the dealbreaker to make me want to get a 6200.


----------



## nickoakdl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marx2k* /forum/post/17268047
> 
> 
> There were a few reasons I got the 6100 over the 6200 (6100 is on its way to my house). One is the upconversion ability, another is s-video input that the 6200 doesn't have. Yet another is the OSD setup. Another is price. There were a few more reasons. The only thing the 6200 seems to have over the 6100 is the new Dolby IIz mode. At this point I really couldn't see that being the dealbreaker to make me want to get a 6200.



Where can you get the 6100 for cheaper? I've noticed Newegg running deals on the 6200 off and on for the $480-$500 range with free shipping, haven't seen anything like that for the 6100. If you know of something cheaper I'd be very appreciative.


----------



## ajcraley

i just got the 6100 from Vanns.com for $499 (no tax & free shipping)... this was a one day deal but i cant imagine it would be the only time they do it...


----------



## htskinner

neweggs specials on them are usually open box's or returns that would only have a year warranty. for not much cheaper than completely new.


Tiger does open boxs on the 6100 that get as low as 400 also..


i got mine for 530 new, about a week and a half ago..


----------



## S1dewinder

I've got the HT-6100 connected to my cable box and the receiver setting is Cable Box. I've noticed, the past two days, that when I power it up to watch TV it isn't sending a signal to the TV for picture. Sound is coming out of the speakers and the cable box is on, but no picture. The TV is on the correct setting (HDMI 1). I have to switch the receiver to Aux and then back to Cable or cycle the receiver power before it finally shows the picture. Today I had to cycle the power twice. I am not sure if this is a switch issue or if it is a space temperature issue. It's colder in my house because we're under a cold spell right now. Anyone else have an issue like this or have any advice?


----------



## afrogt

Are you connecting your cable box to the receiver via HDMI? I know cable boxes are pretty flaky in regards to connecting receivers via HDMI. You may want to try connecting your cable box via component video cables and an optical cable for audio.


----------



## S1dewinder

Good catch. Not using HDMI. I've got component cables and a digital audio going from the cable box to the receiver.


----------



## jbdawson

afrogt:


you seem to be pretty knowledgeable on this HTIB, what "mode" should I be on when ps3 gaming? and when watching cable tv?


ive got all 7 speakers connected


----------



## playaj

PS3 settup from one of my homies from highschool:

"Alright for the sound settings, choose audio output settings. Make sure HDMI is selected and then go over. Should ask you if you want automatic or manual settings. Always pick manual because our receivers are TrueHD compatiable but the symbol on our receiver won't light up and the ps3 cant automactically detect it for some reason.

Once u select manual, It will u give a long list of different audio choices, first being dolby digital 5.1 this is actually all our ps3 can detect from our receiver but it CAN handle many different types of audio. Sooooo go down to where it says "linear pcm 7.1 ch. 44.1 khz". When u select it, a warning will come up about possibly damaging your speakers if the freq. Isnt supported. Dont listen our receivers are Big boys. Hit x to save and that is part 1!!!! Part two has to do with your music playback. Let me know if you any problems and after that is complete i can let you know how i have my music settings. Sorry for it being so long!"


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/17252664
> 
> 
> it comes with a 2 year warranty, at least you are covered unless you bought a refurb.



i didnt buy a refurb, do i contact onkyo and have it sent to them?


----------



## feh

Can somebody comment on the sound quality of the speakers in this HTIB? I'd be using them for listening to music as well as watching TV/movies.


How do they compare to Boston Acoustics from a Denon system?


Thanks!


----------



## Zanzbar

I bought the ht-s6100 system from amazon and it came with a free ipod docking station lately I have been wanting to buy an extension cable so I could control my ipod from across the room without having to get up to change the song does anyone know what the name of the connector is that goes into the receiver its a plug I have never really seen before.


----------



## sroth5

Onkyo Universal Port. That what my iPod connects to on the 6200


----------



## chards

Zanzbar, doesn't your dock have the RI port that connects by wire to the receiver? If it does and the 6100 is similar enough to the 7100 there are a couple of steps to take to get the receiver remote to control the dock. On the 7100 you need to connect the dock to either the Tape or Game/TV input, then "set" that input as the Dock (instructions in First Time Setup), set a switch on the bottom of the dock to HDD, and finally enter a remote code for the input you selected. This last step is not well described in the 7100 manual. The remote code to use is listed under an Onkyo RI heading.


Or you could get fancy and get a iSkin Cerulean TX + RX Bluetooth transmitter/receiver combo which has dongles for the dock and your iPod which would give you a wireless link. This looks cool but costs north of $100.


----------



## htskinner

i'm assuming that you dont wanna use the remote to control the ipod? The system comes setup to do it out of the box.


----------



## pamaguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/17149434
> 
> 
> jbdawson,
> 
> Sorry, my settings won't tell you anything. I'm not using the speakers that came with the system. The other thing is that I have the system in a room with a 20 ft. ceiling, and I use a soundmeter to set up the levels. Wish I could help.
> 
> CycleJoe




CycleJoe, my setup is also in a room with 20 ft. ceiling and I'm using polk audio Monitor 60's and CS10(fronts and center). What are your settings like? Should the fronts and center be set to Large or Small? Your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pamaguin* /forum/post/17334374
> 
> 
> CycleJoe, my setup is also in a room with 20 ft. ceiling and I'm using polk audio Monitor 60's and CS10(fronts and center). What are your settings like? Should the fronts and center be set to Large or Small? Your help will be greatly appreciated.



pamaguin,

My front and center speakers are set to large.

When you run the auto setup it can determine if your front and center speakers are capable of reproducing the low frequencies that otherwise have to be handled by the subwoofer. If it sets them to large, I would leave them there. Music will sound better, but it doesn't make much difference with movies.

CycleJoe


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/17339109
> 
> 
> pamaguin,
> 
> My front and center speakers are set to large.
> 
> When you run the auto setup it can determine if your front and center speakers are capable of reproducing the low frequencies that otherwise have to be handled by the subwoofer. If it sets them to large, I would leave them there. Music will sound better, but it doesn't make much difference with movies.
> 
> CycleJoe



Can you plz answer my question on the previous page cyclejoe. If im watching cable tv with Dolby 5.1, for a 7.1 setup should my receiver be on Dolby, DolbyEx or PLII Movie? Or some other setting?


----------



## pamaguin

Thanks for the response cyclejoe


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/17340144
> 
> 
> Can you plz answer my question on the previous page cyclejoe. If im watching cable tv with Dolby 5.1, for a 7.1 setup should my receiver be on Dolby, DolbyEx or PLII Movie? Or some other setting?



jbdawson,

There is no 'RIGHT" answer to your question. It's a matter of personal preference. I like PLIIx MUSIC.

CycleJoe


----------



## TimothyP83

whats the best speaker wire to use with the system? I plan to get it from Monoprice. Thanks.


----------



## afrogt

14ga wire should do the trick for you.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## TimothyP83




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/17366576
> 
> 
> 14ga wire should do the trick for you.
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2



thanks a lot


----------



## flyguy03

The 6200 model is on sale at newegg for 549$. Was going to pricematch this at HHgregg, but was also looking at the Yamaha YHT-591 from yamaha for 600. Which would be more bang for my buck? Really only plan on using 5.1 for now, I have a samsung 55" LN55B650, Using a Scientific Atlanta DVR via component, ps3 via HDMI, 360 elite via HDMI, and a Wii via component.

Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## rippinitup7

can anyone tell me if i can share the AUX input with two devices? i want to hook my wii up via component cables and also my ps3 via hdmi, would this be a problem? i would never have, nor need both devices to be on at the same time (duh). the reason i ask for this is i don't have any totally open inputs available on my receiver. i just want to let them share the AUX input and use my harmony one remote to power up whatever one i want to use.


thanks.


----------



## overwilhelmed

Hi all,


I want to begin upgrading my speakers this fall, starting with the center speaker as this needs it more than others. I have been looking at 2 Polk speakers. The CS10 ( http://www.crutchfield.com/p_107CS10...ry.html?tp=189 ) and the A4 ( http://signature.crutchfield.com/s_1...ry.html?tp=189 ). I noticed others in this forum have the CS10 and are happy with the results.


Is the A4 a speaker that might be considered "overkill" with this system?


Would my wallet be happier down the road when I end up matching speakers if I settle for the CS10? Especially when considering floor standing speakers.


I am also just looking for general direction in the process of upgrading these speakers. Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## afrogt




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rippinitup7* /forum/post/17378596
> 
> 
> can anyone tell me if i can share the AUX input with two devices? i want to hook my wii up via component cables and also my ps3 via hdmi, would this be a problem? i would never have, nor need both devices to be on at the same time (duh). the reason i ask for this is i don't have any totally open inputs available on my receiver. i just want to let them share the AUX input and use my harmony one remote to power up whatever one i want to use.
> 
> 
> thanks.



You might be able to do it, give it a try. Is the AUX the front input?


When you set up your harmony just tell in the PS3 is on AUX using HDMI4 or whatever it is. And Wii we be on AUX and Component Video 1 or 2.


Can the HDMI or Component input be assigned to the tape input? Or are you already using that too?


----------



## DrBoogie

Can this receiver accept audio and video from a PC via HDMI? Early post in this thread indicated that it won't but I am wondering if it was improved with newer PCs (mine's have nvidia GS 9300M and intel 4500hd)


----------



## Gumbi

Has anyone come up with a good solution to the No Signal over HDMI problems with this reciever other than the hard reset? I can get the PS3 to come through every once in a while, but it usually involves changing inputs back and forth for a while.


Jeff


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gumbi* /forum/post/17385926
> 
> 
> Has anyone come up with a good solution to the No Signal over HDMI problems with this reciever other than the hard reset? I can get the PS3 to come through every once in a while, but it usually involves changing inputs back and forth for a while.
> 
> 
> Jeff



What I usually do is put the receiver back on standby (not a hard reset), and then turn it on again.

If that doesn't work, it turn off my tv AND standby my receiver. I then turn on my tv first, let it show no signal/check for signal, and then turn on my receiver.

It usually works after that. BUT if that doesn't work, I usually have to turn off all 3 devices. I then turn on my input device, then the tv, make sure it shows the no signal/check for signal, and then the receiver.


In cases for PS3, it's more peculiar. A lot of times, the listed methods above doesn't work. What I end up having to do is instead of turning my tv and receiver off/standby, I have to keep restarting my PS3 until it "bites." It seems to be a issue of 1080p because it all works well until the automatic optimal settings (What I mean is when I hold the ps3 power button down to reset the system). Then it stops displaying and I would have to do a reset of the PS3 again and/or I have to wait it out and see if the receiver/tv picks up the signal.

I also think it's a 1080p issue because it easily picks up the HDMI input at all other levels without issue;480p,720p,1080i. But my ultimate belief (and the reason why this may not be happening with everyone else) is it is a handshaking issue between the TV and the HT-667 Receiver. Sometimes everything looks good, but the TV still shows no signal and/or I simply turn the tv on and off and the signal comes back on. I'm not sure. I'm no expert, just my observation.


In any case, I do all this to avoid going behind my tv stand and hard resetting the receiver. This is probably more tedious though, but I seem to have gotten the rhythm just right. Hope this might help.


P.S. If it is pertinent information, I have everything running through HDMI. Also my TV is a Samsung PN50A550 and my PS3 is a 60 GB and my cable box is a comcast Motorola HD DVR (sorry, don't know the model).


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/17388007
> 
> 
> What I usually do is put the receiver back on standby (not a hard reset), and then turn it on again.
> 
> If that doesn't work, it turn off my tv AND standby my receiver. I then turn on my tv first, let it show no signal/check for signal, and then turn on my receiver.
> 
> It usually works after that. BUT if that doesn't work, I usually have to turn off all 3 devices. I then turn on my input device, then the tv, make sure it shows the no signal/check for signal, and then the receiver.
> 
> 
> In cases for PS3, it's more peculiar. A lot of times, the listed methods above doesn't work. What I end up having to do is instead of turning my tv and receiver off/standby, I have to keep restarting my PS3 until it "bites." It seems to be a issue of 1080p because it all works well until the automatic optimal settings (What I mean is when I hold the ps3 power button down to reset the system). Then it stops displaying and I would have to do a reset of the PS3 again and/or I have to wait it out and see if the receiver/tv picks up the signal.
> 
> I also think it's a 1080p issue because it easily picks up the HDMI input at all other levels without issue;480p,720p,1080i. But my ultimate belief (and the reason why this may not be happening with everyone else) is it is a handshaking issue between the TV and the HT-667 Receiver. Sometimes everything looks good, but the TV still shows no signal and/or I simply turn the tv on and off and the signal comes back on. I'm not sure. I'm no expert, just my observation.
> 
> 
> In any case, I do all this to avoid going behind my tv stand and hard resetting the receiver. This is probably more tedious though, but I seem to have gotten the rhythm just right. Hope this might help.
> 
> 
> P.S. If it is pertinent information, I have everything running through HDMI. Also my TV is a Samsung PN50A550 and my PS3 is a 60 GB and my cable box is a comcast Motorola HD DVR (sorry, don't know the model).



Can it be that your cable between the receiver and the TV has a bad connection? I have a PS3 and a Motorola DVR and I never see any of these problems. The PS3 is outputing 1080P and the DVR is putputing 1080I. My TV is a Sony.

CycleJoe


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/17389352
> 
> 
> Can it be that your cable between the receiver and the TV has a bad connection? I have a PS3 and a Motorola DVR and I never see any of these problems. The PS3 is outputing 1080P and the DVR is putputing 1080I. My TV is a Sony.
> 
> CycleJoe



I can't say for Gumbi, but I have tried different HDMI cords between the reciever and TV and still the same. I think this issue stems/connected from the delay issue that some has been getting where it takes 5-30 minutes for the receiver to "fully power on" and display/sound out. I can't be sure of this of course, but this is my theory. Thanks for the inquiry/help though!


----------



## playaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/17389352
> 
> 
> Can it be that your cable between the receiver and the TV has a bad connection? I have a PS3 and a Motorola DVR and I never see any of these problems. The PS3 is outputing 1080P and the DVR is putputing 1080I. My TV is a Sony.
> 
> CycleJoe



I have a PS3, Xbox360, hooked up to a Pioneer 500m. I hope I don't have this issue when i get it back from the repair shop.


----------



## Gumbi

I've tried multiple HDMI cables and it makes no difference. It worked fine for about 6 months and then started up with these hand shaking issues.


----------



## Gumbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/17388007
> 
> 
> What I usually do is put the receiver back on standby (not a hard reset), and then turn it on again.
> 
> If that doesn't work, it turn off my tv AND standby my receiver. I then turn on my tv first, let it show no signal/check for signal, and then turn on my receiver.
> 
> It usually works after that. BUT if that doesn't work, I usually have to turn off all 3 devices. I then turn on my input device, then the tv, make sure it shows the no signal/check for signal, and then the receiver.
> 
> 
> In cases for PS3, it's more peculiar. A lot of times, the listed methods above doesn't work. What I end up having to do is instead of turning my tv and receiver off/standby, I have to keep restarting my PS3 until it "bites." It seems to be a issue of 1080p because it all works well until the automatic optimal settings (What I mean is when I hold the ps3 power button down to reset the system). Then it stops displaying and I would have to do a reset of the PS3 again and/or I have to wait it out and see if the receiver/tv picks up the signal.
> 
> I also think it's a 1080p issue because it easily picks up the HDMI input at all other levels without issue;480p,720p,1080i. But my ultimate belief (and the reason why this may not be happening with everyone else) is it is a handshaking issue between the TV and the HT-667 Receiver. Sometimes everything looks good, but the TV still shows no signal and/or I simply turn the tv on and off and the signal comes back on. I'm not sure. I'm no expert, just my observation.
> 
> 
> In any case, I do all this to avoid going behind my tv stand and hard resetting the receiver. This is probably more tedious though, but I seem to have gotten the rhythm just right. Hope this might help.
> 
> 
> P.S. If it is pertinent information, I have everything running through HDMI. Also my TV is a Samsung PN50A550 and my PS3 is a 60 GB and my cable box is a comcast Motorola HD DVR (sorry, don't know the model).



Thanks for your input! Tried it and it really didn't help though. Keeping the PS3 in 720P and then changing it to 1080P after it starts up seems to work though.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gumbi* /forum/post/17391002
> 
> 
> Thanks for your input! Tried it and it really didn't help though. Keeping the PS3 in 720P and then changing it to 1080P after it starts up seems to work though.



no problem! sorry it didn't work out for ya...

must be tedious to turn it back to 720 every time you turn it off...


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/17389352
> 
> 
> Can it be that your cable between the receiver and the TV has a bad connection? I have a PS3 and a Motorola DVR and I never see any of these problems. The PS3 is outputing 1080P and the DVR is putputing 1080I. My TV is a Sony.
> 
> CycleJoe



Hey CycleJoe, like simplepinoi177, its not an issue with the Motorola DVR, because when I connect the DVR directly to the TV, it doesn't have an issue. And besides, everything was working okay for the first 9 months of purchasing the receiver.


----------



## kxlexus

See the thread I started about Problems with Onkyo 6100 again.

The problem is with the POS HDMI board Onkyo uses. They will charge shipping to them to repair it, keep it a long time, it will work for a few months then quit again. It is not a handshaking problem. If it was it would never have worked so well when it was new. Onkyo customer support will also act like they have never heard of the problem. Get ready for a headache dealing with them.


----------



## playaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kxlexus* /forum/post/17393735
> 
> 
> See the thread I started about Problems with Onkyo 6100 again.
> 
> The problem is with the POS HDMI board Onkyo uses. They will charge shipping to them to repair it, keep it a long time, it will work for a few months then quit again. It is not a handshaking problem. If it was it would never have worked so well when it was new. Onkyo customer support will also act like they have never heard of the problem. Get ready for a headache dealing with them.



I'm cosigning on this statement. Anyone know if there is a receiver thats comparable in features? i.e. 7.1 130watts/channel @8ohms, with HDMI repeater and upconversion?


----------



## lostcase

If push comes to shove, I am thinking about selling this receiver at a major loss. Granted, I wouldn't mislead the potential buyer, I would inform them upfront about the major issues.


My wife is going to kill me when I bring up the thought of selling it, lol..


I am looking at either Denon or Marantz for my next receiver. I first thought about just selling the receiver, but I guess I will sell the speakers and sub to get a better return. Sucks that I paid $559 or so.


I subscribe to Sound & Vision and Home Theater Magazine, and they both rant and rave about Onkyo receivers. I guess all of us in this forum fell in the 10% group of lemon owners.


----------



## Gumbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *playaj* /forum/post/17397578
> 
> 
> I'm cosigning on this statement. Anyone know if there is a receiver thats comparable in features? i.e. 7.1 130watts/channel @8ohms, with HDMI repeater and upconversion?



I've been looking at the Pioneer VSX-1019AH-K. 120 watts/channel @8ohms with all the HDMI stuff. Seems to be reviewed very well and I've never had any major issues with Pioneer products.


Jeff


----------



## playaj

there is an 800 number to call. 800-229-1687. when you call: press 4 and then 2. you will speak with Don. Once you have talked with him he will transfer you to a top person that can help. its important that consumers of the onkyo call them and let them know if they are having problems. the more that people say something.. the better that they can look into it.


thank you

Jacob


Onkyo USA Corporation

18 Park Way

Upper Saddle River, New Jersey 07458

Tel: 201-785-2600 | 800-229-1687

Fax: 201-785-2650


----------



## OmegaR3D

Will I lose audio quality if I use DTS: Neo 6 on a DTS-HD MA 5.1 track?


----------



## ickysmits




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *OmegaR3D* /forum/post/17403765
> 
> 
> Will I lose audio quality if I use DTS: Neo 6 on a DTS-HD MA 5.1 track?



DTS Neo:6 is like Dolby's Pro Logic IIx system in that it can take stereo content and convert the sound into 5.1 channel format. Use DTS-HD MA to get true 5.1 surround if it's available.


----------



## OmegaR3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ickysmits* /forum/post/17403911
> 
> 
> DTS Neo:6 is like Dolby's Pro Logic IIx system in that it can take stereo content and convert the sound into 5.1 channel format. Use DTS-HD MA to get true 5.1 surround if it's available.



But if I do that I lose the extra 2 speakers.


----------



## ickysmits

Ah, I think I see what you’re saying – DTS-HD MA 5.1 maybe doesn’t upmix to 7.1 but Neo:6 is as I described. I’m not sure because I don’t have a 7.1 system…sorry, I hope someone can answer your question.


----------



## EKinNYC

i really want to get this system, but after measuring my tv stand, i see that i will have clearance issues. can someone who owns the 6200 let me know if the receiver "legs" are removable? that would give me enough clearance


----------



## chards

Taking the legs off sounds like an inherently "bad" idea unless your shelf below is not solid. The Onkyo receivers run hot and while I haven't looked at the bottom of my unit, I suspect that there are ventilation holes in the receiver bottom that you would block with the feet removed.


----------



## Ted the Penguin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *EKinNYC* /forum/post/17405477
> 
> 
> i really want to get this system, but after measuring my tv stand, i see that i will have clearance issues. can someone who owns the 6200 let me know if the receiver "legs" are removable? that would give me enough clearance





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chards* /forum/post/17420700
> 
> 
> Taking the legs off sounds like an inherently "bad" idea unless your shelf below is not solid. The Onkyo receivers run hot and while I haven't looked at the bottom of my unit, I suspect that there are ventilation holes in the receiver bottom that you would block with the feet removed.



While I agree with you, from the sound of the original post... I don't think we should only be worrying about the bottom of the unit getting hot. If he needs to take the legs off to fit it on the shelf, then we can assume that there is something above it, preventing heat from escaping, and eventually cooking his receiver. Not exactly sure what the manual says, but I think it's something like 6 inches above the receiver of open air.


I think you need to invest in a better equipped TV stand, or just mount the thing on the wall and make yourself a flexy rack
http://www.tnt-audio.com/clinica/flexye.html 

Then you will never have to worry about clearance again.

Made myself one, you can buy everything from lowes to make a 4 legged Rack with 6 shelves for ~$80, some stores (not all) even have pre drilled shelves (for use with some other nonsense plastic legs).


----------



## EKinNYC

ah, thanks for the idea. im trying to keep the living room as aesthetically minimalistic as possible (which is why i got a low slung tv stand to begin with). its something along the lines of this (but the glass part isnt raised up as high, so the receiver doesnt clear)

http://www.laflat.com/modern-tv-stan...24-p-9252.html 


guess ill have to either make do without any audio setup or get a soundbar.


----------



## thehawaiin

So I just bought the S5100. It sounds great but theres one problem. It has pass through HDMI which I didnt realize a week ago. Problem is I would really like to upgrade to a system with HDMI audio. Im thinking about returning it and buying the 6200 but those speakers make me worry. Has anyone heard them? Also, is does anyone know if the speakers sold with the 5100 can be purchased seperate from the system?


----------



## Gumbi




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/17391016
> 
> 
> no problem! sorry it didn't work out for ya...
> 
> must be tedious to turn it back to 720 every time you turn it off...



Well, I've figured out a way that seems to work everytime without having to change resolutions or cycle power on and off. Whenever I want to use anything thats hooked up HDMI to the reciever, I just turn the reciever on about 20min before hand and all the handshaking works fine. Kind of a pain, but it works for now.


Jeff


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/17345414
> 
> 
> jbdawson,
> 
> There is no 'RIGHT" answer to your question. It's a matter of personal preference. I like PLIIx MUSIC.
> 
> CycleJoe



Hey cyclejoe, does this output Dolby 5.1 to all 7 speakers?


Also thinking of upgrading my center speaker, could you guys post some links/recommendations? That really improved sound.



Thanks


----------



## playaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *thehawaiin* /forum/post/17433006
> 
> 
> So I just bought the S5100. It sounds great but theres one problem. It has pass through HDMI which I didnt realize a week ago. Problem is I would really like to upgrade to a system with HDMI audio. Im thinking about returning it and buying the 6200 but those speakers make me worry. Has anyone heard them? Also, is does anyone know if the speakers sold with the 5100 can be purchased seperate from the system?



I heard them at a local Fry's and they sounded good to me, although, I'm just a regular guy and not an audiophile.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/17433928
> 
> 
> Hey cyclejoe, does this output Dolby 5.1 to all 7 speakers?
> 
> 
> Also thinking of upgrading my center speaker, could you guys post some links/recommendations? That really improved sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



jbdawson,

Yes, see page 66 in your owners' manuel.

CycleJoe


----------



## GlassisWack

I am pretty sure my sub blew during halloween. I emailed Onkyo customer support 36 hours ago, with no response. I hope to hear from them soon, now will the 2 yr warranty cover the subwoofer? I assume shipping will not be covered, kind of a bummer since the sub is 30 lbs. Regardless I need a new sub now, so if I have to buy a new one i will...so do you think ill have to buy one, and for how much? or will Onkyo save the day?


----------



## GlassisWack

Got an email back from Onkyo, they told me to manually turn up the sub settings..ive done this before, so i know its not that..im like 99% sure my subwoofer blew... i told them that.. now i wait to hear what they say back to me..wish me luck


----------



## Lionstone

i just bought a used 6100 and am having issues with the setup.


i have a

time warner vcable HD/DVR box through HDMI

and an XBOX 360 through component


the receiver is connected to a panasonic AX-200U (720p) projector via HDMI


the DVR takes a long time to turn on, but eventually does and looks and sounds great


with the XBOX 360, i can only seem to get sound, but no video. i have the component and audio connected to the DVD inputs on the back and have assigned the DVD label to the IN2.


also, i cannot see the menu onscreen at any time.


any suggestions? thanks!


----------



## playaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lionstone* /forum/post/17475595
> 
> 
> i just bought a used 6100 and am having issues with the setup.
> 
> 
> i have a
> 
> time warner vcable HD/DVR box through HDMI
> 
> and an XBOX 360 through component
> 
> 
> the receiver is connected to a panasonic AX-200U (720p) projector via HDMI
> 
> 
> the DVR takes a long time to turn on, but eventually does and looks and sounds great
> 
> 
> with the XBOX 360, i can only seem to get sound, but no video. i have the component and audio connected to the DVD inputs on the back and have assigned the DVD label to the IN2.
> 
> 
> also, i cannot see the menu onscreen at any time.
> 
> 
> any suggestions? thanks!



If you have the receiver connected through HDMI, and you can't see the onscreen menu that may be an issue. But if you're able to see any type of video, the HDMI board may be ok.


The HDMI board is a major issue with ONKYO units. Mine has been in the shop for a month now due to HDMI issues.


----------



## Lionstone

so am i right in thinking im screwed?


if that is the case, then i can go back to my HTS-790 receiver. it was fine, but i wanted to use HDMI and illiminate some cable clutter.


i can use the 6100 in the garage for just audio i guess.


if that is the case, does anyone of an opinion on which speaker set i should use for my projector?

i have a full set of the speakers from the 790 and the speakers from the 6100.


the only real difference seems to be the design, but i am no expert. Of course, the 6100 sub would be kept for the extra 60 watts or power.


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassisWack* /forum/post/17475139
> 
> 
> Got an email back from Onkyo, they told me to manually turn up the sub settings..ive done this before, so i know its not that..im like 99% sure my subwoofer blew... i told them that.. now i wait to hear what they say back to me..wish me luck



They told me to ship it to a service place, I found one near my house I can just bring it to in person and save shipping $$. I guess that is good... however they never said if everything was covered, they just said bring it in and they will fix it...? Also they said I better make sure they know I'm coming ahead of time too..


----------



## darkleafar

Good morning everyone. I havent been here for a while. I used to post in this thread over one year ago, when the 6100 was still very new. After I finished purchasing and customizing (settings) my TV, receiver, etc, I was quite content so I didnt have any questions and hence, I didnt come back around here.


However, as of late, I am having the same problems with HDMI at least a couple of you are having here. I have a PS3 (HDMI), PS2 (Component), Directv HD DVR (HDMI). The DVR hardly ever fails; as a matter of fact, it is the most reliable one. However, as of late, turning on the PS3 has become a tedious process. I just get a blank screen (black) on my Samsung 4661f that says "No signal." Usually I have to resort to a hard reset for it to work, and even then I have to do it a couple of times. The PS2 does something similar. Most of the time I get Audio (which is plugged in through optical) but no video (which is plugged in through component). Now most of you say is the HDMI board that has an issue. Does that mean I am more screwed up than everybody else since my component device is also having issues?


It is getting very annoying, and i am honestly quite concerned. In my experience, once electronics start showing signs of failure, they eventually stop working altogether. I am afraid this is going to be the case. I bought the Onkyo (my first receiver ever) because it seemed to be highly acclaimed everywhere. I am the kinda guy who researches a lot before a big purchase, as a matter of fact I reached over 100 posts here in just a month while researching my TV's settings and which receive to buy..lol.


Anyway, you guys are saying it isnt worth it sending it for repair, and it seems most of you have already opted for either disposing of it or using it for a secondary purpose. What am I to do? Should I just sell it then? Because I am not about to acknowledge turning on the PS3 as a 10 minute ritual, there is just no way. Also, does this mean Onkyo is not as reliable as 80% of the world will have you believe? I am seriously disappointed, and I feel very upset, that despite all of my very extensive research, I still ended up with a faulty product. Thoughts?


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/17486511
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. I havent been here for a while. I used to post in this thread over one year ago, when the 6100 was still very new. After I finished purchasing and customizing (settings) my TV, receiver, etc, I was quite content so I didnt have any questions and hence, I didnt come back around here.
> 
> 
> However, as of late, I am having the same problems with HDMI at least a couple of you are having here. I have a PS3 (HDMI), PS2 (Component), Directv HD DVR (HDMI). The DVR hardly ever fails; as a matter of fact, it is the most reliable one. However, as of late, turning on the PS3 has become a tedious process. I just get a blank screen (black) on my Samsung 4661f that says "No signal." Usually I have to resort to a hard reset for it to work, and even then I have to do it a couple of times. The PS2 does something similar. Most of the time I get Audio (which is plugged in through optical) but no video (which is plugged in through component). Now most of you say is the HDMI board that has an issue. Does that mean I am more screwed up than everybody else since my component device is also having issues?
> 
> 
> It is getting very annoying, and i am honestly quite concerned. In my experience, once electronics start showing signs of failure, they eventually stop working altogether. I am afraid this is going to be the case. I bought the Onkyo (my first receiver ever) because it seemed to be highly acclaimed everywhere. I am the kinda guy who researches a lot before a big purchase, as a matter of fact I reached over 100 posts here in just a month while researching my TV's settings and which receive to buy..lol.
> 
> 
> Anyway, you guys are saying it isnt worth it sending it for repair, and it seems most of you have already opted for either disposing of it or using it for a secondary purpose. What am I to do? Should I just sell it then? Because I am not about to acknowledge turning on the PS3 as a 10 minute ritual, there is just no way. Also, does this mean Onkyo is not as reliable as 80% of the world will have you believe? I am seriously disappointed, and I feel very upset, that despite all of my very extensive research, I still ended up with a faulty product. Thoughts?




You said you bought it within a year? you should have a warranty new or refurbished... contact onkyo or an onkyo service center, it may be worth it to fix it...accidents happen.


----------



## playaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/17486511
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. I havent been here for a while. I used to post in this thread over one year ago, when the 6100 was still very new. After I finished purchasing and customizing (settings) my TV, receiver, etc, I was quite content so I didnt have any questions and hence, I didnt come back around here.
> 
> 
> However, as of late, I am having the same problems with HDMI at least a couple of you are having here. I have a PS3 (HDMI), PS2 (Component), Directv HD DVR (HDMI). The DVR hardly ever fails; as a matter of fact, it is the most reliable one. However, as of late, turning on the PS3 has become a tedious process. I just get a blank screen (black) on my Samsung 4661f that says "No signal." Usually I have to resort to a hard reset for it to work, and even then I have to do it a couple of times. The PS2 does something similar. Most of the time I get Audio (which is plugged in through optical) but no video (which is plugged in through component). Now most of you say is the HDMI board that has an issue. Does that mean I am more screwed up than everybody else since my component device is also having issues?
> 
> 
> It is getting very annoying, and i am honestly quite concerned. In my experience, once electronics start showing signs of failure, they eventually stop working altogether. I am afraid this is going to be the case. I bought the Onkyo (my first receiver ever) because it seemed to be highly acclaimed everywhere. I am the kinda guy who researches a lot before a big purchase, as a matter of fact I reached over 100 posts here in just a month while researching my TV's settings and which receive to buy..lol.
> 
> 
> Anyway, you guys are saying it isnt worth it sending it for repair, and it seems most of you have already opted for either disposing of it or using it for a secondary purpose. What am I to do? Should I just sell it then? Because I am not about to acknowledge turning on the PS3 as a 10 minute ritual, there is just no way. Also, does this mean Onkyo is not as reliable as 80% of the world will have you believe? I am seriously disappointed, and I feel very upset, that despite all of my very extensive research, I still ended up with a faulty product. Thoughts?




I agree with you 100%. Try to send it in for repairs, it's pretty much your only recourse at this time. I for one wont be purchasing an Onkyo product ever again.


----------



## Gumbi

I've been having the same issues as you for almost 6 months. The only full proof work around that I've found is to turn the receiver on about 10 min before you use the PS3. If I do that, it works fine for me everytime.


X2 on the never purchasing an Onkyo product again.


Jeff


----------



## gerianne




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/17486511
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone...as of late, I am having the same problems with HDMI at least a couple of you are having here. I have a PS3 (HDMI), PS2 (Component), Directv HD DVR (HDMI)...




I apologize if someone else has already posted this since I haven't been able to log on to the forum in a while, either.


I'm assuming you already tried using a new HDMI cable without any success, correct? I was getting the 'no signal' problem for while until I realized that my HDMI cable connectors were no longer making a tight connection. I bought a new cable and it fixed the problem.


That said, the Onkyo (bought new) is under warranty for two years. If there really is a problem with the unit, you should let them repair it for you!


----------



## playaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerianne* /forum/post/17519819
> 
> 
> I apologize if someone else has already posted this since I haven't been able to log on to the forum in a while, either.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you already tried using a new HDMI cable without any success, correct? I was getting the 'no signal' problem for while until I realized that my HDMI cable connectors were no longer making a tight connection. I bought a new cable and it fixed the problem.
> 
> 
> That said, the Onkyo (bought new) is under warranty for two years. If there really is a problem with the unit, you should let them repair it for you!



I will finally be getting my unit back tomorrow, and see what this thing can do.


----------



## kxlexus

It will sound good, while it works. I am holding off getting mine fixed for the 3rd time. Hoping they will run out of defective parts and fix it for good next time. Good luck.


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gerianne* /forum/post/17519819
> 
> 
> I apologize if someone else has already posted this since I haven't been able to log on to the forum in a while, either.
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you already tried using a new HDMI cable without any success, correct? I was getting the 'no signal' problem for while until I realized that my HDMI cable connectors were no longer making a tight connection. I bought a new cable and it fixed the problem.
> 
> 
> That said, the Onkyo (bought new) is under warranty for two years. If there really is a problem with the unit, you should let them repair it for you!



While I did not try a different cable, I did try plugging in the PS3 directly to the TV (HDMI), which worked immediately. That led me to conclude it was unecessary to change cables.


----------



## playaj

Finally got my unit back, and so far so good. Everything is set up, the sound is full and it is great for my small man cave. The thing runs hot as **** and I'm not sure if I should use it every time I watch TV or only use it for gaming.


Anybody else use this thing real heavy, like daily use for 8 hours a day?


----------



## james fulton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/17486511
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone. I havent been here for a while. I used to post in this thread over one year ago, when the 6100 was still very new. After I finished purchasing and customizing (settings) my TV, receiver, etc, I was quite content so I didnt have any questions and hence, I didnt come back around here.
> 
> 
> However, as of late, I am having the same problems with HDMI at least a couple of you are having here. I have a PS3 (HDMI), PS2 (Component), Directv HD DVR (HDMI). The DVR hardly ever fails; as a matter of fact, it is the most reliable one. However, as of late, turning on the PS3 has become a tedious process. I just get a blank screen (black) on my Samsung 4661f that says "No signal." Usually I have to resort to a hard reset for it to work, and even then I have to do it a couple of times. The PS2 does something similar. Most of the time I get Audio (which is plugged in through optical) but no video (which is plugged in through component). Now most of you say is the HDMI board that has an issue. Does that mean I am more screwed up than everybody else since my component device is also having issues?
> 
> 
> It is getting very annoying, and i am honestly quite concerned. In my experience, once electronics start showing signs of failure, they eventually stop working altogether. I am afraid this is going to be the case. I bought the Onkyo (my first receiver ever) because it seemed to be highly acclaimed everywhere. I am the kinda guy who researches a lot before a big purchase, as a matter of fact I reached over 100 posts here in just a month while researching my TV's settings and which receive to buy..lol.
> 
> 
> Anyway, you guys are saying it isnt worth it sending it for repair, and it seems most of you have already opted for either disposing of it or using it for a secondary purpose. What am I to do? Should I just sell it then? Because I am not about to acknowledge turning on the PS3 as a 10 minute ritual, there is just no way. Also, does this mean Onkyo is not as reliable as 80% of the world will have you believe? I am seriously disappointed, and I feel very upset, that despite all of my very extensive research, I still ended up with a faulty product. Thoughts?




I have had my 6100 for about a year now. I run my direct tv through it in HDMI and I run my DVD through the component inputs. My dvd has quit playing the video, I can hear the sound. I have done the rest to factory defaults with not luck. I have tried different cables and even the s video port with not luck. does anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## afrogt

Make sure the analog conversion to HDMI is turned on in the receiver? Or maybe the component input isn't assigned correctly anymore.


Have you tried running the DVD player straight to the TV to make sure the video output even works?


Either that or just get a new DVD player with HDMI output. Those are pretty cheap now.


----------



## james fulton




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *afrogt* /forum/post/17531948
> 
> 
> Make sure the analog conversion to HDMI is turned on in the receiver? Or maybe the component input isn't assigned correctly anymore.
> 
> 
> Have you tried running the DVD player straight to the TV to make sure the video output even works?
> 
> 
> Either that or just get a new DVD player with HDMI output. Those are pretty cheap now.




I have rechecked the assignment, it is all defalt settings. Tried the dvd straight to the tv and it works fine. The system takes a long time to come on now, never had that happen before, started about 3 weeks ago. When I use the set up feature the video doesn't show up on the tv even thought the hdmi is connected and the direct tv works just fine. Not sure what to look for because this seemed to happen out of the blue..


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *playaj* /forum/post/17531764
> 
> 
> Finally got my unit back, and so far so good. Everything is set up, the sound is full and it is great for my small man cave. The thing runs hot as **** and I'm not sure if I should use it every time I watch TV or only use it for gaming.
> 
> 
> Anybody else use this thing real heavy, like daily use for 8 hours a day?



I have a PS3 (HDMI), PS2 (component), Directv HD DVR (HDMI), a Nintendo Wii (component), and sometimes my laptop (HDMI) all plugged into the receiver. Then I have a single HDMI cable running from my receiver to the TV. Therefore, everytime anybody watches TV the receiver is on. Everytime we do anything at all the receiver is on...we havent used the TV speakers since I bought my ONkyo...so I guess we use it pretty heavily at my home..after all, isnt that what a receiver is meant to do?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james fulton* /forum/post/17531843
> 
> 
> I have had my 6100 for about a year now. I run my direct tv through it in HDMI and I run my DVD through the component inputs. My dvd has quit playing the video, I can hear the sound. I have done the rest to factory defaults with not luck. I have tried different cables and even the s video port with not luck. does anyone have any suggestions??



If I remember correctly, when setting your inputs in the 6100 and they are not HDMI you have to define both the audio and video source independently..For instance, you can set the "DVD" input to take as its source either Component video/optical audio or component video/ analog audio. Double check that has been done correctly


----------



## playaj

I'm going to run this **** into the ground.


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *playaj* /forum/post/17534198
> 
> 
> I'm going to run this **** into the ground.



Lol


----------



## floman

I too am having HDMI problems after owning the 6100 for just over a year. I have a Dish receiver and a Samsung BluRay player hooked up by HDMI and a Panasonic DLP for display. After a year of no problems, I get a blank screen and no sound on initial power up from both sources. I flick back and forth between the two sources, and eventually one of them kicks in and everything is fine. It seems to be a handshaking problem, because the HDMI light flashes and then either goes out or locks in. It seems we have a fundamental weakness with HDMI that shows up after a year or so. Apart from replacing the HDMI board and fighting Onkyo service, there must be an alternative solution. Onkyo is going to have a real problem on its hands if thousands of these units start acting up. Could there be a firmware fix?


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *playaj* /forum/post/17531764
> 
> 
> Finally got my unit back, and so far so good. Everything is set up, the sound is full and it is great for my small man cave. The thing runs hot as **** and I'm not sure if I should use it every time I watch TV or only use it for gaming.
> 
> 
> Anybody else use this thing real heavy, like daily use for 8 hours a day?



Yes for months, no problems, then i came back for my senior year in college and blew the sub and i think i partially blew a rear speaker? It sounds blown at times, but at others it doesnt.. and my sub is completely shot for tv, and movies, and games.. but for music, most songs fall within a bass level the sub can still produce almost perfect..its so weird..only music sounds good with bass now.. for 500$ i paid...i wish it never had issues, but i really do blare the system for hours upon hours on the regular. maybe stupid me, but i figured that this system was built to handle pumping out lots of juice.


----------



## jbdawson

Hi guys, everytime I switch my receiver to Cable/tv input it is on the "direct" listening mode, but I would prefer it is on Dolby.


Is there anyway to choose which "listening mode" I would prefer for a said input like cable/tv? I hate having to switch to Dolby or PLxMovie everytime I wTch tv.


----------



## snoopy555

HI when video is playing on ps3 or xbox it is ok but when the sound come on it will

cut off. and go to STANDBY.6100 ps3 360 is hookup to hdmi.


----------



## bakerandshaker

I have the same problem. I have a 6100, Samsung PN50A550 Plasma, BDP2500 Blueray, and a cable box hooked up. I don't have a problem with the cable box, but the Blueray player has become almost unusable. I have not tried to contact Onkyo, but if the problem persists without a solution, I sure won't buy Onkyo again. Anyone found anything out on this one yet?


----------



## gadgethead

Bummer, I was coming here hoping to find some ansers but it looks like this problem is common and there is no solution. I too have had the unit for just over a year and all of a sudden, it stopped recognizing my BluRay player. Plugged the player directly into the TV, no problem. Tried upgrading the firmware on the player, still having issues. I just tried switching from HDMI1 to HMDI4, and it seems to now work, but I noticed another problem when reassigning the inputs, the onscreen menu does not display. Had to navigate the reassign via the unit display. Also, pressing the "display" button on the remote does nothing, and when I went to play some tunes off my iphone, I discovered the dock deos not work.... seems Onkyo is not living up to their claims of high quality. I am going to do some more digging but if it turns out there is no help from Onkyo, I will definitely be posting some followups on Amazon about this. The reason I purchaed this unit was based on the reputation of Onkyo, and the stellar reviews. I want to make sure others do fall prey to this misinformation, should it turn out to be that. I encourage others to do the same.


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgethead* /forum/post/17577791
> 
> 
> The reason I purchaed this unit was based on the reputation of Onkyo, and the stellar reviews.



I couldnt agree more.


----------



## gadgethead

Some good news. The iPod problem was fixed by a hard rest of the iPhone. Not sure why it was necessary, but it fixed the problem. On the downside, switching from HDMA1 to HDMI4 did not fix the problem. I am having the same issues, albeit "less" frequently. There is a local service shop fairly close to here. Hopefully they will be able to fix it.


----------



## DieselDan

thanx for all your help! Just ordered the 6100 and panny blu ray!


----------



## bakerandshaker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gadgethead* /forum/post/17577791
> 
> 
> Bummer, I was coming here hoping to find some ansers but it looks like this problem is common and there is no solution. I too have had the unit for just over a year and all of a sudden, it stopped recognizing my BluRay player. Plugged the player directly into the TV, no problem. Tried upgrading the firmware on the player, still having issues. I just tried switching from HDMI1 to HMDI4, and it seems to now work, but I noticed another problem when reassigning the inputs, the onscreen menu does not display. Had to navigate the reassign via the unit display. Also, pressing the "display" button on the remote does nothing, and when I went to play some tunes off my iphone, I discovered the dock deos not work.... seems Onkyo is not living up to their claims of high quality. I am going to do some more digging but if it turns out there is no help from Onkyo, I will definitely be posting some followups on Amazon about this. The reason I purchaed this unit was based on the reputation of Onkyo, and the stellar reviews. I want to make sure others do fall prey to this misinformation, should it turn out to be that. I encourage others to do the same.



I have all the problems gadgethead has, minus the IPOD because I don't use the dock. This thing worked pretty nicely when it was new, but as I stated earlier I will never purchase another Onkyo product. I decided to chalk this one up as lesson learned, and purchased a Denon 1910. Pretty expensive mistake, so to anyone out there looking to purchase a receiver/hometheater, I'd stay away from Onkyo. I think all of the receivers out there are having HDMI handshake issues. Hopefully the Denon will last longer than a year.


----------



## DieselDan

I will be using my hdmi comcast cable box and panny blu ray with my 6100


will i need one or 2 hdmi cables from the reciever to the TV?


thanx


----------



## DieselDan

sorry to be a pest but need to alter my order if i only need one




thanx!


----------



## fishballs88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DieselDan* /forum/post/17633667
> 
> 
> sorry to be a pest but need to alter my order if i only need one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanx!



The receiver only has one hdmi out so yes, you only need one.


----------



## sirbob

Wow. As others have stated, I too, am having the problems with the "no signal" problem. I'm running a PS3(HDMI)-to Onkyo(HDMI)to Samsung 650 model. Just like everyone else, if I let it sit for 15 to 20 minutes to "warm up" it seems, it'll pop on the screen and everything is okay. I'll be calling Onkyo about a warranty repair as my system is just over a year old. Frustrating as I was hoping to find a simple solution here, only to find my Onkyo brothern having the same issues. ...sigh.....


----------



## sedelberg94

Question:


I am a NOOB at audio. I am interested in purchasing this. I know it has 4 HDMI Outs and Ins. I think that is good.


For my knowledge, you hook up something like the PS3 via HDMI to the input 1 and output from input 1 to the TV? Do you hook up audio through fiber optic cables?


Because it has 4 HDMI INS and OUTs, does that mean it eliminates "pass through HDMI"?



Are you getting the best quality sound, by cutting out pass through HDMI?


Is there a HTIB that actually includes wireless speakers that do not need to be hooked up via wires?


Please answer quickly. There is a deal this weekend on them.


Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## sedelberg94

One other thing.


I read on the HT-S5100, that the 7.1 does not pass through the HDMI ( I guess that is a negative).



I just read and understand what HDMI pass through means. So it is a negative if the audio does not pass through the HDMI wire?


With this system, do you need to have digital optical cables or does the sound pass through the HDMI wire?



Which would you want, audio pass through the HDMI, or using separate digital optical cables?


And which one does the Onkyo HT-s6100?


----------



## sedelberg94

Im sorry. It says 4 HDMI Inputs and only 1 HDMI Output.


Is that bad?


----------



## barrooze

I'm feeling pretty lucky right now... I've had my 6100 for about 6 months and have been using it heavily daily ever since I installed it. I have a PS3 and HD DVR connected via HDMI and never have had an issue with wait times, load times, "No Signal" screens, nothing.


I also have a Wii connected via component, and this is where I get the issues. I get the "No Signal" screen for the Wii, though I hear the audio, which is connected via composite. I tried connecting the Wii straight to TV and the cable works fine.


I see a lot of people having issues with HDMI units not loading or working with the 6100, but do many of you have issues with the components? I hadn't turned the Wii on for a few months so I wasn't sure if something had just happened since then or what...


Thanks for your inputs.


----------



## kevinhcraig

So I am having the same problems as everyone else. I did a hard reset, and everything worked...for a single day! I fear that if I send it in to be repaired, they will simply do a hard reset, see that it works, and send it back. Then I will be out 40 bucks for shipping.


Never going to buy an Onkyo again. And I thought I was getting a quality machine!


----------



## rickey498

does anybody have opinions on the cheapest and best stand to use for these speakers?


----------



## DieselDan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rickey498* /forum/post/17708023
> 
> 
> does anybody have opinions on the cheapest and best stand to use for these speakers?



monoprice has a set



check them out


----------



## jbdawson

For people out there with ps3 slims, when playing mw2 my receiver doesnt light up Dolby Digital all it reads is "pcm multich hdmi" is this okay? am i getting the best sound out of it? i thought the new slims light up with dolby dts etc


ps3 is set to bistream and receivers set to through


----------



## venon1313

Hi guys.

I use my onkyo 6100 a lot to listen to music. The listening mode I've being using is All Channel Stereo and it sounds good. Yesterday I was trying the other modes and I thought Neo 6 very interesting. I was listening to Awake Cd from Dream Theater and it was like John Petrucci was playing his guitar in the room. I could listen to it as never before!

On the other hand, I noticed a significant lost in bass and punch using this mode.







In fact, all surround modes I tried I noticed the same thing.

I would appreciate some comments from you about this issue! Do you think this is caused by a system shortcoming or is it normal?

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## DieselDan

Well my system is hooked up I used the audessey but like other people in here the speakers where on a 5 for the fronts and 1 for the rears and the sub could hardly be heard.



i adjusted the speakers up all the way around dropped the crossover to 100 and sounds much better



is there any drawbacks to increasing the speakers up further?



the higher the number the louder it will go right?


thanx


----------



## GlassisWack

Hey just wanted to ask an opinion from you all...



For xmas I got a surprise pair of Klipsch Synergy F-1 Floor standing speakers..

http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/f-1-overview/ 


My question is how well will these speakers work with my Onkyo reciever and surround sound?


Here are the speakers, any advice will be taken gladly. Thank you.


----------



## simplepinoi177

I acknowledge I am VERY late addressing these posts...but for some reason, I never got any notification emails about responses in this thread and had forgotten about this thread...

So i know these questions have been asked a long time ago (and if I gotten the notification email, I would have answered them right away...) but I answer them in case any of them/anyone is still wondering and in hopes that I can help...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sedelberg94* /forum/post/17663470
> 
> 
> One other thing.
> 
> 
> I read on the HT-S5100, that the 7.1 does not pass through the HDMI ( I guess that is a negative).
> 
> 
> 
> I just read and understand what HDMI pass through means. So it is a negative if the audio does not pass through the HDMI wire?
> 
> 
> With this system, do you need to have digital optical cables or does the sound pass through the HDMI wire?
> 
> 
> 
> Which would you want, audio pass through the HDMI, or using separate digital optical cables?
> 
> 
> And which one does the Onkyo HT-s6100?





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sedelberg94* /forum/post/17663562
> 
> 
> Im sorry. It says 4 HDMI Inputs and only 1 HDMI Output.
> 
> 
> Is that bad?



In terms of HDMI wire...it does BOTH video and audio through the HDMI. The problem that you have read/heard is that in the lower model of this HTiB (s5100), it does not "passthrough" the HDMI, basically meaning that it does NOT run the HD audio through the HDMI and one would need to run the digital optical. *Here's the important thing*: The S6100 *DOES* passthrough/ does *NOT* have that problem. I was originally going to get the S5100 as well and am very happy that I had found the fact out beforehand (for my PS3).

As for the HDMI inputs and outputs...you only really need 1 output (to the TV) and the 4 HDMI inputs are really good! A lot doesn't really go that high (only 2-3 hdmi inputs). That's one for HD DVR, one for PS3, one for a 360 (if you use HDMI for it), and even and extra one for DVD (if you use HDMI for it). 4's pretty good...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *barrooze* /forum/post/17692018
> 
> 
> I'm feeling pretty lucky right now... I've had my 6100 for about 6 months and have been using it heavily daily ever since I installed it. I have a PS3 and HD DVR connected via HDMI and never have had an issue with wait times, load times, "No Signal" screens, nothing.
> 
> 
> I also have a Wii connected via component, and this is where I get the issues. I get the "No Signal" screen for the Wii, though I hear the audio, which is connected via composite. I tried connecting the Wii straight to TV and the cable works fine.
> 
> 
> I see a lot of people having issues with HDMI units not loading or working with the 6100, but do many of you have issues with the components? I hadn't turned the Wii on for a few months so I wasn't sure if something had just happened since then or what...
> 
> 
> Thanks for your inputs.



I have the problem with the "No Signal" thing. I have found out a couple of things about this problem from various posts on this thead...

It comes out about a year after owning the system

If you allow it to "warm up," it will end up working (and/or doing a hard reset)

*The following information is what's connected to the post that's being answered:

It seems to be caused by the HDMI board being subquality

It seems to be a problem between HDMI and 1080p;a couple pages back, someone talks about having the problem _after_ to 1080i and was talking about how his unit wasn't capable of getting 1080p even though he was sure his TV did. I have found this out myself, that 1080i works pretty much immediately while 1080p takes a while.


In conclusion, it seems to be a 1080p/HDMI problem. That's why no one running composite/component cords aren't really running into this problem. Also, even though a HD DVR cable box runs HDMI as well, the max one can get with them is 1080i, which from my previous statement, isn't as affected by this defect. That's why Wii's and cable boxes don't seem to be affected...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/17718749
> 
> 
> For people out there with ps3 slims, when playing mw2 my receiver doesnt light up Dolby Digital all it reads is "pcm multich hdmi" is this okay? am i getting the best sound out of it? i thought the new slims light up with dolby dts etc
> 
> 
> ps3 is set to bistream and receivers set to through



Unfortunately PS3s cannot bitsream correctly to this receiver/HTiB. I have mw2 and PS3 (60GB) and/or watch blurays off of the PS3, but I don't get Dolby Digital either (unless its a DVD and I set it manually to bitstream). The only way to get proper HD sound (from bluray) is to set it to Linear PCM. The good thing about this is that the PS3 definately *does* process HD audio and sends it as uncompressed audio to the receiver. If you've followed this thread and the connection between this receiver and PS3, you'd find that that is the only downside between having these 2 items. We dont get the shiny HD audio icon like other bluray players (although the PS3 decodes it so we do hear it...).

The thing about your post is that setting your PS3 to bitstream is really only for blurays and AFAIK does not relate to PS3 games...

BUT the good news is that I seem to receive the same thing as you do, and still hear great sound from it. If anything, set your receiver to ALL CH ST, click the Receiver button, and click display _while_ playing the game. You will find what setting it is on, and you would see that it is running Dolby Digital sound setting. If anything, go through your "Movie" or "game" listening mode if you want to be sure...


Again, sorry that I am answering posts from a long time ago, but I just wish to help those who asked or those who are still wondering about these issues...

Hope this post helped...


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassisWack* /forum/post/17790395
> 
> 
> Hey just wanted to ask an opinion from you all...
> 
> 
> 
> For xmas I got a surprise pair of Klipsch Synergy F-1 Floor standing speakers..
> 
> http://www.klipsch.com/na-en/products/f-1-overview/
> 
> 
> My question is how well will these speakers work with my Onkyo reciever and surround sound?
> 
> 
> Here are the speakers, any advice will be taken gladly. Thank you.




Bump, anyone?


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/17791523
> 
> 
> I acknowledge I am VERY late addressing these posts...but for some reason, I never got any notification emails about responses in this thread and had forgotten about this thread...
> 
> So i know these questions have been asked a long time ago (and if I gotten the notification email, I would have answered them right away...) but I answer them in case any of them/anyone is still wondering and in hopes that I can help...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of HDMI wire...it does BOTH video and audio through the HDMI. The problem that you have read/heard is that in the lower model of this HTiB (s5100), it does not "passthrough" the HDMI, basically meaning that it does NOT run the HD audio through the HDMI and one would need to run the digital optical. *Here's the important thing*: The S6100 *DOES* passthrough/ does *NOT* have that problem. I was originally going to get the S5100 as well and am very happy that I had found the fact out beforehand (for my PS3).
> 
> As for the HDMI inputs and outputs...you only really need 1 output (to the TV) and the 4 HDMI inputs are really good! A lot doesn't really go that high (only 2-3 hdmi inputs). That's one for HD DVR, one for PS3, one for a 360 (if you use HDMI for it), and even and extra one for DVD (if you use HDMI for it). 4's pretty good...
> 
> 
> 
> I have the problem with the "No Signal" thing. I have found out a couple of things about this problem from various posts on this thead...
> 
> It comes out about a year after owning the system
> 
> If you allow it to "warm up," it will end up working (and/or doing a hard reset)
> 
> *The following information is what's connected to the post that's being answered:
> 
> It seems to be caused by the HDMI board being subquality
> 
> It seems to be a problem between HDMI and 1080p;a couple pages back, someone talks about having the problem _after_ to 1080i and was talking about how his unit wasn't capable of getting 1080p even though he was sure his TV did. I have found this out myself, that 1080i works pretty much immediately while 1080p takes a while.
> 
> 
> In conclusion, it seems to be a 1080p/HDMI problem. That's why no one running composite/component cords aren't really running into this problem. Also, even though a HD DVR cable box runs HDMI as well, the max one can get with them is 1080i, which from my previous statement, isn't as affected by this defect. That's why Wii's and cable boxes don't seem to be affected...
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately PS3s cannot bitsream correctly to this receiver/HTiB. I have mw2 and PS3 (60GB) and/or watch blurays off of the PS3, but I don't get Dolby Digital either (unless its a DVD and I set it manually to bitstream). The only way to get proper HD sound (from bluray) is to set it to Linear PCM. The good thing about this is that the PS3 definately *does* process HD audio and sends it as uncompressed audio to the receiver. If you've followed this thread and the connection between this receiver and PS3, you'd find that that is the only downside between having these 2 items. We dont get the shiny HD audio icon like other bluray players (although the PS3 decodes it so we do hear it...).
> 
> The thing about your post is that setting your PS3 to bitstream is really only for blurays and AFAIK does not relate to PS3 games...
> 
> BUT the good news is that I seem to receive the same thing as you do, and still hear great sound from it. If anything, set your receiver to ALL CH ST, click the Receiver button, and click display _while_ playing the game. You will find what setting it is on, and you would see that it is running Dolby Digital sound setting. If anything, go through your "Movie" or "game" listening mode if you want to be sure...
> 
> 
> Again, sorry that I am answering posts from a long time ago, but I just wish to help those who asked or those who are still wondering about these issues...
> 
> Hope this post helped...




Thank you very much, the 1080i and 1080p theory does make a lot of sense.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassisWack* /forum/post/17792218
> 
> 
> Thank you very much, the 1080i and 1080p theory does make a lot of sense.



I'm glad you concur...you should try it out if you have a PS3...it's how I confirmed it...


I would immediately start the ps3 when turning on the receiver after being off over night. I would then reset the settings (hold down the power button on ps3) and set it to 1080i. It should work immediately. THEN go back to the video settings and try 1080p, watch it not work for about 5-10-15 minutes...


It does suck...an awesome receiver with subpar hdmi components to end up having this problem...


----------



## Morac




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/17791523
> 
> 
> Unfortunately PS3s cannot bitsream correctly to this receiver/HTiB.



I'll point out that while the older PS3 models can't bitstream HD audio, the PS3 slim model (which jbdawson has) can.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Morac* /forum/post/17802276
> 
> 
> I'll point out that while the older PS3 models can't bitstream HD audio, the PS3 slim model (which jbdawson has) can.



WOW that's cool!!! Thank you for clarifying. I did not know this. That's a shame that the old ones won't. It is something very worth considering.


----------



## DieselDan

Well my system is hooked up I used the audessey but like other people in here the speakers where on a 5 for the fronts and 1 for the rears and the sub could hardly be heard.



i adjusted the speakers up all the way around dropped the crossover to 100 and sounds much better



is there any drawbacks to increasing the speakers up further?



the higher the number the louder it will go right?


thanx


----------



## stupidjunior

Nothing to add besides the fact I am yet, another Onkyo owner for 15 months and has the infamous Wii no video but sound problem. It is connected via Component cables. Im still under warranty if I can find my receipt. Closest repair place is about 45 minutes away.


Has anyone sent this out for repairs successfully?


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *stupidjunior* /forum/post/17867970
> 
> 
> Nothing to add besides the fact I am yet, another Onkyo owner for 15 months and has the infamous Wii no video but sound problem. It is connected via Component cables. Im still under warranty if I can find my receipt. Closest repair place is about 45 minutes away.
> 
> 
> Has anyone sent this out for repairs successfully?



currently in the process of having my sub repaired.


----------



## kevinhcraig

Finally bit the bullet and am sending it in for repairs. I am not confident they will fix it though. They will probably just do a hard reset and see that it works and send it back, even though that is just a temporary fix. I included a letter with my unit telling them that I have already attempted multiple hard resets with no long term success, but what do the repairmen care? They are probably paid based on how quickly they can churn out "repaired" products. This will likely be the last Onkyo product that I ever purchase. I cant believe they aren't taking more pro-active actions to repair this known issue.


----------



## stupidjunior




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/17881166
> 
> 
> Finally bit the bullet and am sending it in for repairs. I am not confident they will fix it though. They will probably just do a hard reset and see that it works and send it back, even though that is just a temporary fix. I included a letter with my unit telling them that I have already attempted multiple hard resets with no long term success, but what do the repairmen care? They are probably paid based on how quickly they can churn out "repaired" products. This will likely be the last Onkyo product that I ever purchase. I cant believe they aren't taking more pro-active actions to repair this known issue.



So I spoke with the Customer Service Rep from one of the local authorized Onkyo Repair Centers. She stated that there were 3 histories of the HTR667 coming back for those repairs. They said the common problem was the capacitors on the HDMI Circuit board started to leak, and new boards had not been replaced, just the leaking capacitors. Maybe due to the nature of the receiver running hot. The CR Rep also stated none of them had come back yet and the age of the receivers ranged from 3 months to 1.5 years.


It may be considered a temporary fix if they are reusing the same capacitors. If anyone is more experienced in this area, please chime in. Maybe someone can locate more durable capacitors and doa write up on how to fiz this issue?


----------



## stupidjunior

anyone have this problem that is out of warranty that is willing to open up their receiver and take some pics?


----------



## sangreal06

I've got the same problem with my Wii. Also plenty of issues with my PS3 over HDMI (No Signal 75% of the time @ 1080p, 1080i doesn't always work either...) and the setup menu no longer displays on the TV like its supposed to over HDMI.


Anyways, does anyone know how long the repair usually takes? My TV has no speakers on its own (KRP-500M), so it'd be rendered rather useless if I have to be without the receiver for awhile.


----------



## mda142

Does anyone know if you can re-name the input assignment titles?? For example I have Blu-ray player connected to the DVD input and I would like the front display to read Blu-Ray instead of DVD. My old SONY receiver could do that but I cant seem to find how to do it wth this one. Can anyone help???


----------



## premium0521

Will this receiver bitstream HD audio from streaming devices like PCH A110 from blu ray rips.


----------



## Test123455

question, i have the HT-S6200, would these speaker stands be ok for the speakers?

http://www.monoprice.com/products/pr...seq=1&format=2


----------



## kevinhcraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/17881166
> 
> 
> Finally bit the bullet and am sending it in for repairs. I am not confident they will fix it though. They will probably just do a hard reset and see that it works and send it back, even though that is just a temporary fix. I included a letter with my unit telling them that I have already attempted multiple hard resets with no long term success, but what do the repairmen care? They are probably paid based on how quickly they can churn out "repaired" products. This will likely be the last Onkyo product that I ever purchase. I cant believe they aren't taking more pro-active actions to repair this known issue.



I still have not received my unit back, but I called today for a status update. They are waiting on a shipment of new HDMI board for my model. She said alot of the other models use the same board, and they were having trouble with all of the models. They were having problems getting enough parts to repair the boards, so instead they are completely replacing them. I guess that is a good thing...


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/18048006
> 
> 
> I still have not received my unit back, but I called today for a status update. They are waiting on a shipment of new HDMI board for my model. She said alot of the other models use the same board, and they were having trouble with all of the models. They were having problems getting enough parts to repair the boards, so instead they are completely replacing them. I guess that is a good thing...



kevinhcraig,

Thanks for keeping us updated on the problem. I have not seen the problem in my unit as of yet. Maybe because I have a fan installed on the top of the receiver. However, I would be interested in purchasing the updated board when they become available. When you do get your receiver back, please let us know. Thanks again!

cyclejoe


----------



## jbdawson

**edit: solved**


----------



## jbdawson

nevermind got that going, but one other question now (not sure this thread is still alive) but have any of you had a speaker going out or rattle with a buzz noise? is speaker replacement included in the warranty? seems i might have blown one out


----------



## Vandiego

Is there a way to set up the receiver to use the TV speakers and not the surround? I've been screwing around with the settings for quite some time and haven't had any success.


I am using HDMI only to the TV.


Thanks for any help.


Edit: Just to clarify, when I set the AudioTvOut option to on, in setup, I get no audio from the TV as well. I think it's option 7 in Miscellaneous.


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vandiego* /forum/post/18190807
> 
> 
> Is there a way to set up the receiver to use the TV speakers and not the surround? I've been screwing around with the settings for quite some time and haven't had any success.
> 
> 
> I am using HDMI only to the TV.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Vandiego, not really sure what you want to accomplish here but if you just want to use the TV speakers then just turn off the receiver and turn up the volume in your TV. The receiver won't have any control of your TV's speakers.


Might be a little off topic but here's what i did with mine. I got a Logitech Harmony (550) remote and had different presets like, Watch TV and Watch TV with Surround. This way if i just want to watch TV (ie. news, weather)i just hit Watch TV and the Harmony will just fire up my TV and not my other components. Now if i want surround sound then i press the later which will fire up my receiver as well. But i do have to take down the TV volume first so all sound is coming off the surround speakers.


What i do want to happen is, to output TV audio into my receiver and have my receiver turn off the TV speakers automatically to avoid dual sound (sometimes causing echoing but rarely happens).


----------



## Vandiego




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rexb610* /forum/post/18191050
> 
> 
> Vandiego, not really sure what you want to accomplish here but if you just want to use the TV speakers then just turn off the receiver and turn up the volume in your TV. The receiver won't have any control of your TV's speakers.
> 
> 
> Might be a little off topic but here's what i did with mine. I got a Logitech Harmony (550) remote and had different presets like, Watch TV and Watch TV with Surround. This way if i just want to watch TV (ie. news, weather)i just hit Watch TV and the Harmony will just fire up my TV and not my other components. Now if i want surround sound then i press the later which will fire up my receiver as well. But i do have to take down the TV volume first so all sound is coming off the surround speakers.
> 
> 
> What i do want to happen is, to output TV audio into my receiver and have my receiver turn off the TV speakers automatically to avoid dual sound (sometimes causing echoing but rarely happens).



Basically, what I'm trying to do is use all my components from the living room tv, in my bedroom. I recently got a powered HDMI splitter from Monoprice and started installing it today.


I have been able to get audio from the cbl/sat setting in both rooms via the AudioTvOut setting (7-Hardware in Setup), but for some reason cannot get the Xbox or HTPC to get audio, just video.


Edit: The HTPC and Xbox were due to audio settings in the HTPC itself. Thanks to DD for the PM pointing that out. It really is pretty cool being able to control every device in both rooms using just 1 remote.







Thanks again!


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vandiego* /forum/post/18191123
> 
> 
> Basically, what I'm trying to do is use all my components from the living room tv, in my bedroom. I recently got a powered HDMI splitter from Monoprice and started installing it today.
> 
> 
> I have been able to get audio from the cbl/sat setting in both rooms via the AudioTvOut setting (7-Hardware in Setup), but for some reason cannot get the Xbox or HTPC to get audio, just video.
> 
> 
> Edit: The HTPC and Xbox were due to audio settings in the HTPC itself. Thanks to DD for the PM pointing that out. It really is pretty cool being able to control every device in both rooms using just 1 remote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again!



Hi Vandiego, sorry i misinterpreted your earlier post, i checked the manual and looked up Audio TV out. I haven't tried what you're doing, will try this when i get home.


----------



## kevinhcraig

Sooooo, good news. I just got my unit back from the repair center in New Jersey. Apparently, there was a technical memo sent out be Onkyo on January 10th, 2010, instructing the repair centers to REPLACE the HDMI board on all of these units, since it is a recurring issue.


Now that I have the unit back, I want to take measures to protect the board from future heat damage. Does anyone know a good way to insulate or cool the board? I am not sure if insulating fabric would work, or if a cooling fan would fit in there.


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/18196039
> 
> 
> Sooooo, good news. I just got my unit back from the repair center in New Jersey. Apparently, there was a technical memo sent out be Onkyo on January 10th, 2010, instructing the repair centers to REPLACE the HDMI board on all of these units, since it is a recurring issue.
> 
> 
> Now that I have the unit back, I want to take measures to protect the board from future heat damage. Does anyone know a good way to insulate or cool the board? I am not sure if insulating fabric would work, or if a cooling fan would fit in there.




kevinhcraig,

Thanks for keeping us up to date on the repairs to your receiver. I am including two links below. The first link is to Middle Atlantic who is the manufacturer of a fan that I'm using and the second link is to Markertek.com where I bought it. It's a fan with a built in thermostat that I have been using for about a year. I think it works well.

http://middleatlantic.com/rackac/cooling/qcool.htm 

http://audio-video-supply.markertek....comp&view=grid 


CycleJoe


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/18196039
> 
> 
> Sooooo, good news. I just got my unit back from the repair center in New Jersey. Apparently, there was a technical memo sent out be Onkyo on January 10th, 2010, instructing the repair centers to REPLACE the HDMI board on all of these units, since it is a recurring issue.
> 
> 
> Now that I have the unit back, I want to take measures to protect the board from future heat damage. Does anyone know a good way to insulate or cool the board? I am not sure if insulating fabric would work, or if a cooling fan would fit in there.



Hey Kevin, glad things worked out, by the way, PeteyEsco is my youtube account. Hopefully my video helped you out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnHxThGxasQ


----------



## kevinhcraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/18196915
> 
> 
> Hey Kevin, glad things worked out, by the way, PeteyEsco is my youtube account. Hopefully my video helped you out:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnHxThGxasQ





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyclejoe1* /forum/post/18196204
> 
> 
> kevinhcraig,
> 
> Thanks for keeping us up to date on the repairs to your receiver. I am including two links below. The first link is to Middle Atlantic who is the manufacturer of a fan that I'm using and the second link is to Markertek.com where I bought it. It's a fan with a built in thermostat that I have been using for about a year. I think it works well.
> 
> http://middleatlantic.com/rackac/cooling/qcool.htm
> 
> http://audio-video-supply.markertek....comp&view=grid
> 
> 
> CycleJoe



Hey Pete, yes, thanks for the youtube video - it did help!


cyclejoe1, thanks for the link. Just to clarify, this fan goes on top of the onkyo, right? Does it come with a power cord? Also, how much of the shelve space does this take up? Thanks!


EDIT: Just wanted to add that I think its a bummer that we have to spend and extra $50 on something that the Onkyo should do right out of the box: stay adequately cool. I think this will be my last onkyo purchase. Oh, and I also had to spend $40 to ship this to the repair center - so that is almost $100 extra I have spent on this thing!


----------



## cyclejoe1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/18209581
> 
> 
> Hey Pete, yes, thanks for the youtube video - it did help!
> 
> 
> cyclejoe1, thanks for the link. Just to clarify, this fan goes on top of the onkyo, right? Does it come with a power cord? Also, how much of the shelve space does this take up? Thanks!
> 
> 
> EDIT: Just wanted to add that I think its a bummer that we have to spend and extra $50 on something that the Onkyo should do right out of the box: stay adequately cool. I think this will be my last onkyo purchase. Oh, and I also had to spend $40 to ship this to the repair center - so that is almost $100 extra I have spent on this thing!



kevinhcraig,

The fan is about 5/8" high and comes with a cord and a wall wart type transformer for 110 v operation. It goes on the outside of the receiver. It attaches with double sided tape. I don't think that there is any question that these recievers run too hot to do the compontents any good, and that there should be a built in fan in the receiver. I still really like the sound and picture quality. It's a shame they had to skimp on cooling it.


CycleJoe


----------



## simplepinoi177

I'd like to share my repair story and some of the things I've learnt...


If you press display and power at the same time, it shows the firmware information. (I believe it was power and display, but was just observing and i could've misinterpret it). The 2 persons behind the counter said that a lot of times the hdmi board wrecks it so badly that it just displays question marks instead of the firmware numbers.


After calling Onkyo to try and get information on how to get it serviced, the person on the phone had me try a _"last resort"_ on my unit. He had me hold down the VCR/DVR button and press the power button. What this ended up doing is resetting EVERYTHING back to factory. So none of the speaker calibrations nor levels were saved and everything was erased/reverted. Not that I care, because I was having the unit repaired/replaced anyways.


The guy behind the counter pointed out to me that if you look at the unit from above, you can see the HDMI board through the vents. The big black chip that you see on the HDMI board is what is actually the problem. He said that it's that chip that is defective and makes the board overheat.


He said that Onkyo is pretty much sending the HDMI boards out as fast as they can manufacture them. But because so many units are having problems and they are _replacing_ too many, that the boards are back-ordered and it would take me *1 month* to get my receiver back. He said that a lot of times it takes so long that they could make a whole new unit/replacement before receiving the specific hdmi board, so whichever comes first! So, either they replace my hdmi board or send me a whole brand new unit! Either way I am happy because he said that after a unit's been replaced or repaired, _they've never had a unit return again._ This is something that worried me from what I've been seeing or hearing on the forums, that the units simply get a quick fix or something and not replaced, and are broken or underperforming within a few months. By getting the hdmi board replaced, or even the whole unit replaced, I can feel confident about this repair. He also said that there were *STACKS and STACKS* of R667's in the back/warehouse.


Another neat thing (maybe only my repair center) is that I only had to worry about getting the unit there. Apparently, Onkyo would cover a 1 time shipping out cost. So, once they get an hdmi board and replace it, they'd ship it to my address. Or, if Onkyo decided to just replace with a brand new receiver, they would ship directly to my address! This worked well because I'm in the Bay Area, CA and had to drive 33 miles to the only one that seemed to be around for 50 miles; the Mountain View, CA repair center. So, basically, like the person behind the counter said, I only had to worry about getting the unit there to them;1 time trip.


Another thing I've learned from this is about Onkyo's 2 year manufacturer's warranty. I bought mine at Vanns.com and also purchased a 3 year extended warranty. I called Vanns to get the extended warranty company's number, and then called NSI or NIS or something. They said that since I had the unit for only a little over a year, that I would need to go through Onkyo to get the unit serviced. I then asked if the extended warranty I bought applies AFTER the 2 year manufacturer's warranty (5 years coverage) or did they do the coverage _simultaneously_ (3 year coverage)? Of course, I got jiffed/tricked and for whatever reason, they cover simultaneously. So, basically, my $40 pretty much only bought 1 year coverage _*after*_ Onkyo's 2 year man. warranty. I'm sharing this so other people can keep it in mind when buying this unit and/or buying other units like this.


In any case, because it's been within 2 years manufacturer's warranty, all I needed to bring in was the receiver and an invoice/receipt. Everything else was taken care of without needing to pay anything.


So that's pretty much my experience and new information (at least new to me) that I have. Now I gotta go a month without my surround sound, but at least I won't have to wait 15 minutes for 1080i (or regular tv for that matter) and up to 30 mins for 1080p. And, I don't have the worry about this problem re-occuring as well. I will post up when I have new information and to write how this ends up. Hope this helped in some way or gave a good read!


----------



## SovietSlayer

I was going to buy the denon DHT-590BA but a Fry's around here had the HT-S7100 for 399 and I was able to get them to sell it for 349 since it was open box and had fewer parts then the 6100.


I see some of you guys have had problems with this unit but for this price I am just gonna roll the dice and hope it turns out well.


Also I have no idea if I bought an actual 7100 or 6100 but my receiver is a TXSR605.


----------



## kevinhcraig

So are those of you with a repaired unit experiencing cooler temperatures? Or have any of your units failed again?


----------



## Kickoa1

I can't seem to get 7.1 surround sound out of GOW3 for ps3. I picked 7.1 in god of war but I don't hear anything in the speakers. Anybody know? I also have it as muliti channel. I have 60Gb ps3


----------



## lostcase

Check your A speakers settings and B settings. Go into the OSD and test out if 7.1 is working in the first place.


----------



## Kickoa1

Update. I had to use the mic and it's working perfectly. So far no prob with my reciever. It seems hdmi 1080p is starting to slow up but it's prob just me.


----------



## lostcase

Awesome, great to hear!


----------



## deadwinterskies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kickoa1* /forum/post/18328515
> 
> 
> It seems hdmi 1080p is starting to slow up but it's prob just me.



I've been having the same problem for awhile now. Sometimes it takes over a minute to recognize an HDMI signal.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kickoa1* /forum/post/18328515
> 
> 
> Update. I had to use the mic and it's working perfectly. So far no prob with my reciever. It seems hdmi 1080p is starting to slow up but it's prob just me.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadwinterskies* /forum/post/18332162
> 
> 
> I've been having the same problem for awhile now. Sometimes it takes over a minute to recognize an HDMI signal.



Hate to tell you guys...but that's how _it_ begins. It will get progressively worse. Before repairing mine, mine maxed out at about 20-25 minutes for 1080p and 7-15 minutes for 1080i.


Just thought u might wanna know...good luck!


----------



## kevinhcraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Kickoa1* /forum/post/18328515
> 
> 
> Update. I had to use the mic and it's working perfectly. So far no prob with my reciever. It seems hdmi 1080p is starting to slow up but it's prob just me.



Hate to just reiterate the post above, but its NOT just you. Your HDMI board *is* slowly dieing.


----------



## kxlexus

They are right. HDMI board going out. Been there, done that, twice.

Find your receipt, call Onkyo, you pay for shipping to repar center.


----------



## playaj

Man the HDMI issues are still going strong for others? I haven't had any problems since I've gotten mine repaired, but I don't use it every day.


----------



## lostcase

I use mine every day, and since I got my unit repaired for the second time back in Oct. I have not had any more issues.


My only concern is that this August will be two years since I've purchased the unit. The Warranty will be expired and I am thinking about buying an extended warranty through Onkyo, which last I checked, was $65.


----------



## kxlexus

Onkyo finally came through for me. I sent my 667 receiver off 2 times to be repaired. It quit working again and this time when I called they transferred me to another department. I had to give documentation for the repairs and a copy of my sales receipt. They replaced my receiver with a new 607 at no cost. Hope this one lives.


----------



## kevinhcraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/18363439
> 
> 
> I use mine every day, and since I got my unit repaired for the second time back in Oct. I have not had any more issues.
> 
> 
> My only concern is that this August will be two years since I've purchased the unit. The Warranty will be expired and I am thinking about buying an extended warranty through Onkyo, which last I checked, was $65.



How long does that warranty last?


----------



## steven1110

Got a question with the Audessey and sub EQ. I've been told that the receiver from the 6100 does not EQ the sub but it does do the mains/surrounds. Can we confirm this?


If that is the case, then am I able to do the EQ myself without messing up the EQ for the mains that were determined during the audessey setup?


I see under the receiver setup that I have the EQ options of Audessey, off, and manual. I'm assuming that if I were to set it to manual it to do the sub then it would reset the EQ done during audessey for the mains?


Thanks.


----------



## GlassisWack

As far as the EQ of the sub, im not sure.. but u can min and max the bass a lot!


Im experiencing a problem. My computer is connected to my receiver via HDMI cable... this used to work like a charm, but now i get no sound. I turned my tv on to make sure the cable was working, and sure enough my tv screen acted like the computer screen, but still no sound.



I have no sound problems when playing dvd's thru my ps3, watching tv, or gaming.


What is going on?? I have fiddled with this long enough and im getting annoyed!


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/18381729
> 
> 
> How long does that warranty last?




According to the ClubOnkyo.com site:


"One time fee - The one low fee you pay when you purchase a plan is the only fee you will have to pay to receive all the benefits of an extended warranty...no hidden fees or deductibles!

Extends the original manufacturer's warranty by 2 years. (excludes speakers)

Must be purchased during the term of the Standard Limited Warranty that accompanied the Product at the time of initial purchase

Product must be purchased from an Authorized Onkyo dealer and proof of purchase is required.

Click here for details of the Extended Warranty Plan."


So two years for $65.


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GlassisWack* /forum/post/18443035
> 
> 
> As far as the EQ of the sub, im not sure.. but u can min and max the bass a lot!
> 
> 
> Im experiencing a problem. My computer is connected to my receiver via HDMI cable... this used to work like a charm, but now i get no sound. I turned my tv on to make sure the cable was working, and sure enough my tv screen acted like the computer screen, but still no sound.
> 
> 
> 
> I have no sound problems when playing dvd's thru my ps3, watching tv, or gaming.
> 
> 
> What is going on?? I have fiddled with this long enough and im getting annoyed!



Check your computer's soundcard drivers. They may have to be reinstalled. That happened to me a bunch of times with my Acer Aspire when it had Vista. I use my Acer as my HTPC through HDMI.


----------



## GlassisWack




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/18444231
> 
> 
> Check your computer's soundcard drivers. They may have to be reinstalled. That happened to me a bunch of times with my Acer Aspire when it had Vista. I use my Acer as my HTPC through HDMI.



Reinstall the playback device drive? I mean it shows up and says working with a lil green check, instead of a red X. I get picture on my tv, but i dont get sound thru my system. This used to happen originally if I left my laptop alone too long it was go in stand by mode and then my speakers wouldnt work again until I Xed out of youtube or itunes. and Opened it back up again. This just sucks, because i really like my stereo.


----------



## Floyd05

I am new to this thread. Hopefully this is the right place to ask a question about my 606 receiver. When I stream music(mp3, wma, etc) from tversity to ps3 I only have the option of stereo or direct. I would like to listen to PL II or Neo 6, but cannot engage it no matter what button I press. Just was wondering what I can do. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dvdmth

We are having a major issue with our Onkyo HT-S6100 system. Something popped a few weeks ago, causing the receiver to go out. Thankfully it's covered under warranty, so we took the receiver in to get it repaired.


A week later the unit was fixed and we hooked it back up. Things were fine initially, but the next day it popped again, so we had to get it re-repaired. It took two weeks this time, but today we got it back, with a note stating "Check surround right speaker and wiring."


The note does make sense in retrospect because when the unit popped the sound came through on one of the right speakers (couldn't say for sure which one though). We checked the wiring for the surround right speaker but couldn't find anything wrong with it.


The system was working fine for just over a year before the problem started. For the time being, we disconnected the surround right speaker and the back right speaker is being used in its place. What I don't know is what steps we can take to test out the apparent problem speaker and/or wiring to figure out what's wrong and how to fix it.


Any ideas?


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Floyd05* /forum/post/18482460
> 
> 
> I am new to this thread. Hopefully this is the right place to ask a question about my 606 receiver. When I stream music(mp3, wma, etc) from tversity to ps3 I only have the option of stereo or direct. I would like to listen to PL II or Neo 6, but cannot engage it no matter what button I press. Just was wondering what I can do. Thanks in advance.



I'm familiar with the R667, 60gb PS3, and TVersity so I'll try and help.

One important question though is to ask you if you have TVersity set to "transcode" or more specifically to transcode "always."

If it is set to always transcode, you may be inadvertantly converting/transcoding it to a format that reads out only with stereo or direct.

Also, what buttons are you pressing to change the listening mode? Are you pressing the Game, Music, or Movie/TV buttons? Have you gone through any/all of these buttons?


Hope this helps and/or lemme know...


----------



## simplepinoi177

Also, on a different note, wanted to update anyone who may be interested on the repair of my R667...


When first dropping off my unit at a service repair center, they already warned that it would take 1 month for the wait since all these hdmi boards are being replaced so the hdmi boards are being back-ordered...
*BUT* it has already been more than *1 month and a half!!!* i'm pretty peeved right now as during this time Ninja Assassin and God of War III came out and I am still waiting on my 7 ch. surround sound before playing/purchasing these...

...they even said that if Onkyo would see fit (being there isn't enough hdmi boards to go around, too much time and labor) Onkyo would simply send a brand new unit. ********.

So just an update and warning to those getting their units repaired or thinking about it...


----------



## norvvood

HDMI issues...


So if I bought mine at Circuit City and can't find receipt I'm SOL? Better to buy new one or have repaired out of coverage?


Thanks


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *norvvood* /forum/post/18484613
> 
> 
> HDMI issues...
> 
> 
> So if I bought mine at Circuit City and can't find receipt I'm SOL? Better to buy new one or have repaired out of coverage?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Yup. It was the damn hdmi issue that I had.

From what I've read and heard, once the HDMI board is _replaced_ (not fixed, modified, repaired), the receiver works as it should and shouldn't have a problem anymore after that.

I would say that repairing it would be a good way, even up to 24 months after you bought the receiver/HTiB because it is free (just costs time and patience). Onkyo covers their stuff to 2 years. *BUT* you are asked for the receipt. So....I wish you luck...


----------



## Rocket_Man

Do we have to wait for the board to fail for Onkyo to fix it?


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rocket_Man* /forum/post/18485003
> 
> 
> Do we have to wait for the board to fail for Onkyo to fix it?



I'd imagine so....

but you never know if urs is one of the lucky few that won't have their hdmi board degrade and don't need it to be replaced...


but u know ur in trouble when it takes more than 1 minute/60 seconds for 1080p to show up on your tv....


----------



## Floyd05




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/18484478
> 
> 
> I'm familiar with the R667, 60gb PS3, and TVersity so I'll try and help.
> 
> One important question though is to ask you if you have TVersity set to "transcode" or more specifically to transcode "always."
> 
> If it is set to always transcode, you may be inadvertantly converting/transcoding it to a format that reads out only with stereo or direct.
> 
> Also, what buttons are you pressing to change the listening mode? Are you pressing the Game, Music, or Movie/TV buttons? Have you gone through any/all of these buttons?
> 
> 
> Hope this helps and/or lemme know...



I have Tversity set to transcode only when needed. Also tried never transcode but it did not work. When I press Movie/TV and Game it says Not Available. When I press music it switches back and forth from stereo to direct. I have no idea, I swear I used to have the option to listen to PL II. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## kevinhcraig

So my unit seems to be working fine now that the HDMI board was replaced under warranty. However, I am still curious: are the new HDMI boards any different from the old? Can we expect these units to fail again after a year or so?


----------



## dvdmth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmth* /forum/post/18484453
> 
> 
> We are having a major issue with our Onkyo HT-S6100 system. Something popped a few weeks ago, causing the receiver to go out. Thankfully it's covered under warranty, so we took the receiver in to get it repaired.
> 
> 
> A week later the unit was fixed and we hooked it back up. Things were fine initially, but the next day it popped again, so we had to get it re-repaired. It took two weeks this time, but today we got it back, with a note stating "Check surround right speaker and wiring."
> 
> 
> The note does make sense in retrospect because when the unit popped the sound came through on one of the right speakers (couldn't say for sure which one though). We checked the wiring for the surround right speaker but couldn't find anything wrong with it.
> 
> 
> The system was working fine for just over a year before the problem started. For the time being, we disconnected the surround right speaker and the back right speaker is being used in its place. What I don't know is what steps we can take to test out the apparent problem speaker and/or wiring to figure out what's wrong and how to fix it.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


*Follow-up:*


Well, I now know my answer, and I wish I didn't. It was apparently neither the speaker nor the wiring. With the speaker and wire totally out of the system, the darn thing busted again - with a pop clearly audible on what is now the surround right speaker (same place they said the problem was). Since the problem is still there with a different speaker and different wiring, the issue must be within the 667 receiver itself.


Now all I have to do is figure out how to get the darn thing *fixed*! I don't want to send it in for repairs again, have a bunch of transistors and resistors replaced, get it back, get a day or two of surround and go poof again. What can I do to ensure a *truly* fixed unit this time??


Anyone?


Thanks...


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/18492826
> 
> 
> So my unit seems to be working fine now that the HDMI board was replaced under warranty. However, I am still curious: are the new HDMI boards any different from the old? Can we expect these units to fail again after a year or so?



I would hope not...but it's hard to be sure. The electricians that I turned my receiver in said that once they had replaced the board, no customer has come back yet with the same problem (hdmi board). But they also said that repairs would take a month and it took nearly two and each time I called, they were rude and impatient with me mumbling annoying remarks...

BUT, I would think that after all these units failing like this and Onkyo even acknowledging that there is a defect in the hdmi boards and even sent out a technical memo to all repair shops to now _replace_ the board instead of fixing it, that by replacing it with the "newer" boards, the new boards wouldn't/shouldn't have the same defect...

but then again, as I said, it's hard to be certain...




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmth* /forum/post/18494898
> 
> *Follow-up:*
> 
> 
> Well, I now know my answer, and I wish I didn't. It was apparently neither the speaker nor the wiring. With the speaker and wire totally out of the system, the darn thing busted again - with a pop clearly audible on what is now the surround right speaker (same place they said the problem was). Since the problem is still there with a different speaker and different wiring, the issue must be within the 667 receiver itself.
> 
> 
> Now all I have to do is figure out how to get the darn thing *fixed*! I don't want to send it in for repairs again, have a bunch of transistors and resistors replaced, get it back, get a day or two of surround and go poof again. What can I do to ensure a *truly* fixed unit this time??
> 
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> 
> Thanks...



When your speakers are popping, what source are you using? Cable box, HD-DVR, Dish, PS3, DVD thru HDMI, etc.?


I know of an issue of PS3's (for sure older ones [60,20gb], maybe the new ones [slim, 120gb] as well) that cause popping of the speakers. I only know it being a PS3 issue, but it might/may also happen with other sources as well...but for now, is it a PS3? If not, then what sources?


----------



## dvdmth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/18503442
> 
> 
> When your speakers are popping, what source are you using? Cable box, HD-DVR, Dish, PS3, DVD thru HDMI, etc.?
> 
> 
> I know of an issue of PS3's (for sure older ones [60,20gb], maybe the new ones [slim, 120gb] as well) that cause popping of the speakers. I only know it being a PS3 issue, but it might/may also happen with other sources as well...but for now, is it a PS3? If not, then what sources?



I don't know what was in use the first time this happened. The second time it occurred our PS3 was in use, and the third time our DirecTV HD-DVR was in use. Both the PS3 and the DVR are connected via HDMI.


Would the issue you describe cause the 667 to blow and need repair? Does it damage the speaker(s) in any way?


Thanks for the info.


----------



## venon1313

Hi guys. I bought the onkyo 6100 about 8 months ago and I use it 2 hours a day and, until now, no problems. My 667 receiver has being working just fine! No HDMI issues yet.

I would like to konw if there is people using this system that did not have the HDMI issue. I'm worried because I have just 4 months of warranty and perhaps the problem will accour after the warranty period.

Thanks!


----------



## Rocket_Man




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *venon1313* /forum/post/18511307
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I bought the onkyo 6100 about 8 months ago and I use it 2 hours a day and, until now, no problems. My 667 receiver has being working just fine! No HDMI issues yet.
> 
> I would like to konw if there is people using this system that did not have the HDMI issue. I'm worried because I have just 4 months of warranty and perhaps the problem will accour after the warranty period.
> 
> Thanks!



I've had mine for about 14 months. Probably average the same as you...2 hours a day. I have not had any major issues. On power up, I sometimes I see the the "Searching for Signal" thing pop up 2 or 3 times before it connects. I also sometimes get snow. I just change the channel and all is well. I just chalk it up to handshake issues, or the order of my power up.


AVS forum is great, but remember, people with problems are much more likely to post here.


----------



## venon1313




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rocket_Man* /forum/post/18512040
> 
> 
> I've had mine for about 14 months. Probably average the same as you...2 hours a day. I have not had any major issues. On power up, I sometimes I see the the "Searching for Signal" thing pop up 2 or 3 times before it connects. I also sometimes get snow. I just change the channel and all is well. I just chalk it up to handshake issues, or the order of my power up.
> 
> 
> AVS forum is great, but remember, people with problems are much more likely to post here.



It's good to know that not all receivers have the problem! Thanks.


----------



## kevinhcraig

Just an FYI to my avsforum friends, I have ordered the following "laptop fan" from amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...F8&me=&seller= 


My intentions are to place this on top of my receiver so it will suck out the hot air and help keep the internal components cool. My receiver is in a location where this fan will not really be visible, but I realize that might be an issue for some. I will let you all know how it works out (its delivered tomorrow), but at 11 bucks, I figured it is worth a shot! Someone else posted about using a "component cooler," which is basically the same thing but for 5 times the price.

http://www.amazon.com/Quietcool-Quie...1939667&sr=1-2


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/18214114
> 
> 
> I'd like to share my repair story and some of the things I've learnt...
> 
> 
> If you press display and power at the same time, it shows the firmware information. (I believe it was power and display, but was just observing and i could've misinterpret it). The 2 persons behind the counter said that a lot of times the hdmi board wrecks it so badly that it just displays question marks instead of the firmware numbers.
> 
> 
> After calling Onkyo to try and get information on how to get it serviced, the person on the phone had me try a _"last resort"_ on my unit. He had me hold down the VCR/DVR button and press the power button. What this ended up doing is resetting EVERYTHING back to factory. So none of the speaker calibrations nor levels were saved and everything was erased/reverted. Not that I care, because I was having the unit repaired/replaced anyways.
> 
> 
> The guy behind the counter pointed out to me that if you look at the unit from above, you can see the HDMI board through the vents. The big black chip that you see on the HDMI board is what is actually the problem. He said that it's that chip that is defective and makes the board overheat.
> 
> 
> He said that Onkyo is pretty much sending the HDMI boards out as fast as they can manufacture them. But because so many units are having problems and they are _replacing_ too many, that the boards are back-ordered and it would take me *1 month* to get my receiver back. He said that a lot of times it takes so long that they could make a whole new unit/replacement before receiving the specific hdmi board, so whichever comes first! So, either they replace my hdmi board or send me a whole brand new unit! Either way I am happy because he said that after a unit's been replaced or repaired, _they've never had a unit return again._ This is something that worried me from what I've been seeing or hearing on the forums, that the units simply get a quick fix or something and not replaced, and are broken or underperforming within a few months. By getting the hdmi board replaced, or even the whole unit replaced, I can feel confident about this repair. He also said that there were *STACKS and STACKS* of R667's in the back/warehouse.
> 
> 
> Another neat thing (maybe only my repair center) is that I only had to worry about getting the unit there. Apparently, Onkyo would cover a 1 time shipping out cost. So, once they get an hdmi board and replace it, they'd ship it to my address. Or, if Onkyo decided to just replace with a brand new receiver, they would ship directly to my address! This worked well because I'm in the Bay Area, CA and had to drive 33 miles to the only one that seemed to be around for 50 miles; the Mountain View, CA repair center. So, basically, like the person behind the counter said, I only had to worry about getting the unit there to them;1 time trip.
> 
> 
> Another thing I've learned from this is about Onkyo's 2 year manufacturer's warranty. I bought mine at Vanns.com and also purchased a 3 year extended warranty. I called Vanns to get the extended warranty company's number, and then called NSI or NIS or something. They said that since I had the unit for only a little over a year, that I would need to go through Onkyo to get the unit serviced. I then asked if the extended warranty I bought applies AFTER the 2 year manufacturer's warranty (5 years coverage) or did they do the coverage _simultaneously_ (3 year coverage)? Of course, I got jiffed/tricked and for whatever reason, they cover simultaneously. So, basically, my $40 pretty much only bought 1 year coverage _*after*_ Onkyo's 2 year man. warranty. I'm sharing this so other people can keep it in mind when buying this unit and/or buying other units like this.
> 
> 
> In any case, because it's been within 2 years manufacturer's warranty, all I needed to bring in was the receiver and an invoice/receipt. Everything else was taken care of without needing to pay anything.
> 
> 
> So that's pretty much my experience and new information (at least new to me) that I have. Now I gotta go a month without my surround sound, but at least I won't have to wait 15 minutes for 1080i (or regular tv for that matter) and up to 30 mins for 1080p. And, I don't have the worry about this problem re-occuring as well. I will post up when I have new information and to write how this ends up. Hope this helped in some way or gave a good read!





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/18484498
> 
> 
> Also, on a different note, wanted to update anyone who may be interested on the repair of my R667...
> 
> 
> When first dropping off my unit at a service repair center, they already warned that it would take 1 month for the wait since all these hdmi boards are being replaced so the hdmi boards are being back-ordered...
> *BUT* it has already been more than *1 month and a half!!!* i'm pretty peeved right now as during this time Ninja Assassin and God of War III came out and I am still waiting on my 7 ch. surround sound before playing/purchasing these...
> 
> ...they even said that if Onkyo would see fit (being there isn't enough hdmi boards to go around, too much time and labor) Onkyo would simply send a brand new unit. ********.
> 
> So just an update and warning to those getting their units repaired or thinking about it...


A Final Update

So...after 7 weeks! (Nearly 2 months), I finally got my unit back. They sent it through UPS and got to me within 3 business days (2 day shipping it seems...)

I can't exactly remember what the HDMI board looked like before I sent it in, but it does seem that the board is different.

After going through the painstaking process of putting back the wires and re-calibrating (through the audessey/mic) the levels, it seems to be working really well (at least for now...) I don't have to wait longer than 5 seconds to get any kind of signal (480-1080p).

I can't remember if it said "no signal" on the osd within the 5 seconds of turning it on to the cable box input, but if it's only 5 seconds than that's alright; as long as it doesn't progressively get longer.

I will probably make another small update a few months from now after the receiver gets some use but here's hoping it'll finally be resolved and still working properly in a year!


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmth* /forum/post/18504015
> 
> 
> I don't know what was in use the first time this happened. The second time it occurred our PS3 was in use, and the third time our DirecTV HD-DVR was in use. Both the PS3 and the DVR are connected via HDMI.
> 
> 
> Would the issue you describe cause the 667 to blow and need repair? Does it damage the speaker(s) in any way?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info.



At least for the PS3, I/some have come across the same occurance. It seems that it was a grounding issue. My personal issue was just a buzzing noise, but some have claimed popping/static and crackle from the same problem/solution. It may be a long shot, BUT it may also be a reason as well...

Here is the playstation article/forum from which I encountered experiences and explanations from: http://boardsus.playstation.com/play...cending&page=1 




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *venon1313* /forum/post/18511307
> 
> 
> Hi guys. I bought the onkyo 6100 about 8 months ago and I use it 2 hours a day and, until now, no problems. My 667 receiver has being working just fine! No HDMI issues yet.
> 
> I would like to konw if there is people using this system that did not have the HDMI issue. I'm worried because I have just 4 months of warranty and perhaps the problem will accour after the warranty period.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm glad that you are not having problems. I wouldn't worry too much about your warranty because, as from my previous post, I had a 3 year warranty from a third party warranty company, and they told me that they wouldn't deal with my service repair because Onkyo has *2 year* warranty on their products. So if you've only had it 8 months, than you have 16 months left (from the time of ur post).

BUT I must warn you that most people's problems with their HDMI starts around a year/12 months. Mine started a little after owning it for a year. BUT you may not have anything to worry about because: If yours is as new as you say (8 months), this problem has been around for a long time and your unit may have already installed the non-defected hdmi board, or you may have the original hdmi board but still not encounter the problem.


----------



## deadwinterskies




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/18338358
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you guys...but that's how _it_ begins. It will get progressively worse. Before repairing mine, mine maxed out at about 20-25 minutes for 1080p and 7-15 minutes for 1080i.
> 
> 
> Just thought u might wanna know...good luck!



In the last few weeks the receiver went from 3-4 minutes to 25-30 minutes. I'm getting my house fumigated started tomorrow so since I wouldn't be able to use it anyway I dropped it off today at my local service center. They said 3 days to 3 weeks depending on parts. Hopefully they fix it permanently.


----------



## kevinhcraig




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/18521230
> 
> 
> Just an FYI to my avsforum friends, I have ordered the following "laptop fan" from amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...F8&me=&seller=
> 
> 
> My intentions are to place this on top of my receiver so it will suck out the hot air and help keep the internal components cool. My receiver is in a location where this fan will not really be visible, but I realize that might be an issue for some. I will let you all know how it works out (its delivered tomorrow), but at 11 bucks, I figured it is worth a shot! Someone else posted about using a "component cooler," which is basically the same thing but for 5 times the price.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Quietcool-Quie...1939667&sr=1-2



Update: I modified this laptop cooler and placed it on top of the receiver, and it keeps it cool as miles davis - not even a little bit of heat. I was shocked. All it does it suck the hot air out of the receiver and blow it upwards - but it seems to do the trick. 11 bucks aint bad.


If anyone is interested, once you get the cooler, immediately remove the fan from the plastic case, as the case is not needed. You then will want to disable the blue lights, as these are annoying. I did this by crushing them with needle nosed pliers. Not so graceful, but effective. Then, just plug it into a USB source (I have a 5 dollar powered USB device), and place the fan on top of the receiver. Its dead silent and low profile.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *deadwinterskies* /forum/post/18545049
> 
> 
> In the last few weeks the receiver went from 3-4 minutes to 25-30 minutes. I'm getting my house fumigated started tomorrow so since I wouldn't be able to use it anyway I dropped it off today at my local service center. They said 3 days to 3 weeks depending on parts. Hopefully they fix it permanently.



that sounds great! 3 days to 3 weeks sounds pretty good...

hopefully it won't be as bad as mine where they say up to 1 month but actually takes 7 weeks (nearly 2 months)...

but when its done, its pretty satisfying to not have to wait when u turn it on...

good luck!


----------



## dvdmth

I posted earlier a problem we've been having with our Onkyo HT-S6100. In summary, a couple months ago the system quit working after producing a loud pop in the surround right speaker. After getting the receiver repaired, the unit worked for a day or so, but then the same thing happened. After a second repair, advice was given to check the surround right speaker and wiring. Upon removing that speaker and wire completely from the system, the unit worked for about two days, then pop! goes the system again, with the "new" surround right making the pop sound.


Well, today we got the receiver back from the repair shop again. They claimed to have found a short in the area where they did work the previous time. Before returning the unit, they ran a test and claim that the current draw was within factory specifications. We hooked it up again tonight, but we did something different. I have a kill-a-watt electricity monitor which I used a few weeks ago when determining power usage for various devices (I was looking into buying a couple of uninterruptible power supplies and needed to know how big a UPS to get). We hooked up the Onkyo through the electricity monitor to see how much it was actually drawing.


Initially, at the volume level we typically use (rather low volume), the kill-a-watt reported a draw of around 90-95 volt-amps (around 75-80 watts IIRC). The number remained fairly constant regardless of what we were watching. About three hours later, my brother had another look at the meter, and the volt-amps were at 110 *and climbing*! Within seconds it was already over 130 and still going up. Pressing MUTE did nothing to stop the ascent. After realizing what was going on, we shut off the AVR. I noticed, going near the unit, that it was considerably hotter than normal and had an odor that reminded me of how it smelled like right after popping. Thankfully, the unit did not blow and is still functional. However, I'm pretty sure what I saw from the kill-a-watt is the precursor to the problem we've been having with this unit. It seems like the unit, after being in use for a while, starts to draw more and more amps, until eventually it overloads and causes the pop we've been having.


According to the manual, the power supply is rated at 4.2 amps, which at 120 volts AC would be around 504 volt-amps supported. I suspect the problem happens if the volt-amps exceed that 504 level. In any event, it is clear that this AVR is still not fixed. If only I knew how to get Onkyo to either (a) fix it correctly or (b) get a replacement out.


Anyway, that's my story. If anyone has anything to add that could help, I'd like to know. It's been some two months now, and I've gotten nice surround sound for a whopping three days total during that time. Not exactly a pleasant experience, even if it is still covered under warranty.


----------



## sunkil




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmth* /forum/post/18602443
> 
> 
> I posted earlier a problem we've been having with our Onkyo HT-S6100. In summary, a couple months ago the system quit working after producing a loud pop in the surround right speaker. After getting the receiver repaired, the unit worked for a day or so, but then the same thing happened. After a second repair, advice was given to check the surround right speaker and wiring. Upon removing that speaker and wire completely from the system, the unit worked for about two days, then pop! goes the system again, with the "new" surround right making the pop sound.



I've been meaning to vent for awhile, but dvdmth seems to have the same problem I was having. I don't have an ideal solution, but here is my experience. I had the 6100 for almost exactly a year in January when I heard the loud pop and my receiver went into amp protection mode and would never come back out after following the instructions in the user manual about waiting for an hour, etc. Fortunately, there's a local authorized service center near me, so I was able to drive it there.


When I picked it up after repair, the guy said it was the center channel and said the typical warnings about wires and speakers, but the whole system is straight out of the box from onkyo, and I definitely didn't have any fancy wiring setup for the center channel speaker, so I didn't really think it was my fault.


Exactly two weeks later, the receiver went into amp protection mode again. Only this time when I turned it back on there was a loud pop, flash, and strong smoke smell inside the receiver. So I take it back into the repair center.


When I picked it up from repair, the guy said it was the exact same problem, center channel, so he had repaired it again. When I hooked everything up, it worked fine, except now the video output wouldn't switch automatically when I switched sources from say cable to dvd. I had go in and out of input setup to get it to switch. But at the moment I was just happy that the stereo was essentially working.


Exactly one week later, the receiver went into amp protection mode again. I took special care to disconnect everything, didn't touch it until the next morning. As soon as I turned it on ... pop, flash, smoke. So I take it back into the repair center.


This time he said he has to ship it to the regional service center if I've returned twice for the same repair, which by this point sounds fine to me. It was there quite awhile, at least a month, and when I called to check the status at one point, they said they'd had to order at least 30 parts.


So now, I've had it back in my possession for 12 days, and everything's working fine so far. I'll feel better once I pass that 2 week milestone, and I will definitely be getting the extended warranty before the second year is out. It's been in the shop almost continuously for the past 4 months.


Didn't seem like they knew for sure what the issue was, they had taped the same warning on to the box about checking out the speakers and wires, but the receipt did mention something about replacing a suspect power supply.


----------



## dvdmth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sunkil* /forum/post/18604050
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to vent for awhile, but dvdmth seems to have the same problem I was having. I don't have an ideal solution, but here is my experience.



I feel a lot better now that I know I'm not alone in this. Please let me know if the latest fix lasts over the long term. A malfunctioning power supply would make a lot of sense given what my electricity monitor was showing last night (with the unit starting to draw more and more amps seemingly without reason).


The good news (if you can call it good) is that the issue appears to be rare, since you're the first one I've seen anywhere over the past several weeks with anything resembling my problem. On the other hand, the rarity of the problem makes it that much harder to diagnose and fix properly since the techs don't know what to look for. I can't fault the repair shop for failing to fix something they've never had to deal with before, but it is still a huge frustration when multiple attempts to rectify the condition do no good.


----------



## kxlexus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmth* /forum/post/18605649
> 
> 
> I feel a lot better now that I know I'm not alone in this. Please let me know if the latest fix lasts over the long term. A malfunctioning power supply would make a lot of sense given what my electricity monitor was showing last night (with the unit starting to draw more and more amps seemingly without reason).
> 
> 
> The good news (if you can call it good) is that the issue appears to be rare, since you're the first one I've seen anywhere over the past several weeks with anything resembling my problem. On the other hand, the rarity of the problem makes it that much harder to diagnose and fix properly since the techs don't know what to look for. I can't fault the repair shop for failing to fix something they've never had to deal with before, but it is still a huge frustration when multiple attempts to rectify the condition do no good.



If you still have warranty and the unit has been in for repair 2 times then malfunctions again, Onkyo will replace it. They replaced my 667 receiver with a new 607 receiver.


----------



## dvdmth




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kxlexus* /forum/post/18606216
> 
> 
> If you still have warranty and the unit has been in for repair 2 times then malfunctions again, Onkyo will replace it. They replaced my 667 receiver with a new 607 receiver.



I wish that's what they'd do with our receiver. After the third malfunction, the repair shop told us to contact Onkyo and ask for a replacement, but when we called Onkyo they told us to take it back to the shop, though they did give us a case number and said the shop would determine if the unit warranted being replaced. All they did was "fix" it again, and we're back to where we started. I'm not sure if they'll listen to a report of the unit "still working but measured to take in more amps than usual after in use for a few hours," but we'll find out soon enough. (We have not used the 6100 since discovering the anomaly in power draw.)


----------



## darkleafar

It's been a while since I posted on here! I am an early buyer of this system, and as such Im one of the pioneers who got this very thread going in the first 10 pages, sheesh that was so long ago, lol.


Anyways I feel bad for you guys who actually had to mail the unit. I am lucky enough to have an authorized Onkyo technician here in houston, so I just have to drive down there and drop it off (had HDMI board issues as well). They had it ready in just a week. I already have it back and it seems to be working wonderfully.


For those who are wondering, they replaced the HDMI board and the power supply.


But now I have encountered another problem...the memory of my Onkyo was reset and i cant find the sneaky little calibrating microphone! I have heard that these microphones are specifically designed to work well with the Audyssey system so I need to get the right one...somebody please tell me how to get one..it would be greatly appreciated. By the way, I cant find the microphone anywhere on Onkyo's website...


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/18655246
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I posted on here! I am an early buyer of this system, and as such Im one of the pioneers who got this very thread going in the first 10 pages, sheesh that was so long ago, lol.
> 
> 
> Anyways I feel bad for you guys who actually had to mail the unit. I am lucky enough to have an authorized Onkyo technician here in houston, so I just have to drive down there and drop it off (had HDMI board issues as well). They had it ready in just a week. I already have it back and it seems to be working wonderfully.
> 
> 
> For those who are wondering, they replaced the HDMI board and the power supply.
> 
> 
> But now I have encountered another problem...the memory of my Onkyo was reset and i cant find the sneaky little calibrating microphone! I have heard that these microphones are specifically designed to work well with the Audyssey system so I need to get the right one...somebody please tell me how to get one..it would be greatly appreciated. By the way, I cant find the microphone anywhere on Onkyo's website...



Darkleafar, I'm happy that you had an authorized Onkyo repair center near you and didn't have to send it out. I'm especially happy (you are very lucky) that you were able to only have to wait a week for a replacement HDMI board. If you have read my previous posts, mine took nearly 2 months (7 weeks) just to get a replacement.


As per your problem, I did a quick check and you may not like it. As flimsy and simple as these mics go, apparently a quick search through Ebay will show otherwise. Apparently (and very surprising to me, I guess i gotta take care of mine), these "omni-directional" automatic calibration mics go for upwards of $40!!!
















They are like the sixaxis ps3 controllers that go for $55 but are light plastic simple controllers!

I have not checked on google or anything on other sellers and/or cheaper sellers, but just informing you that this is what you may be looking at. I am still very surprised at the prices, but from what the ebay items look like, it looks like the same exact mic I use with my s6100.

Hope this helps...


----------



## darkleafar

Are you serious? omfg lol. That sucks. That is a lot more than I expected to pay. Thank you so much for the info though, greatly appreciated.


----------



## VinnieVol

Wow... glad I found this thread. My 6100 receiver has been acting up with the "Searching for signal" on screen message for awhile now. And more recently.. I can't get 1080p from my ps3 to work, there I just get "No signal".


I bought mine in August of '08, so I'm still under the 2 year warranty. Got mine from US Appliance. Got my serial number here and am about to call Onkyo. I hope this is relatively painless.










Those of you who've had yours repaired, ever you since you got them back they still work properly?


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/18659258
> 
> 
> Are you serious? omfg lol. That sucks. That is a lot more than I expected to pay. Thank you so much for the info though, greatly appreciated.



Yeah, i figured as well (a lot more than expected to pay). Kinda a crazy price for a flimsy thing. I don't know for sure, but can't you put any regular mic into that for calibrating though? It wouldn't be omnidirectional, but may just do enough...?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/18661505
> 
> 
> Wow... glad I found this thread. My 6100 receiver has been acting up with the "Searching for signal" on screen message for awhile now. And more recently.. I can't get 1080p from my ps3 to work, there I just get "No signal".
> 
> 
> I bought mine in August of '08, so I'm still under the 2 year warranty. Got mine from US Appliance. Got my serial number here and am about to call Onkyo. I hope this is relatively painless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who've had yours repaired, ever you since you got them back they still work properly?



Yeah you should be good. You most likely will still need the receipt though (with or without the serial number, unless u got it from circuit city). I have had my repaired receiver for 2 months and it's working perfectly. But i will feel more confident after a year because that's how long most people's receiver lasted before showing signs of problems. Hopefully it is relatively painless and/or less painless than mine. Because of this common problem, the HDMI board is backordered from Onkyo. I had to wait nearly 2 months (7 weeks) for the service repair shop to get a replacement. Hopefully you won't have to wait that long.

On a side note, I found mine was slowly degrading with my ps3 as well and it not showing 1080p for a while. If you are still interested in getting 1080p for the moment until you send it in for repairs, wait up to 20 minutes (have the receiver on for up to 20 minutes) before turning on your ps3. If it takes long, what I did is reset the AV settings, manually put it to 1080i to see the display. Then manually setting to 1080p and waiting for the test to prove successful. The thing is that it will slowly get worse; meaning: if it takes 20 minutes for the receiver to be on before displaying 1080p, than slowly it will take 25 minutes, then 30, etc.

Hope this helps...


----------



## darkleafar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/18661505
> 
> 
> Wow... glad I found this thread. My 6100 receiver has been acting up with the "Searching for signal" on screen message for awhile now. And more recently.. I can't get 1080p from my ps3 to work, there I just get "No signal".
> 
> 
> I bought mine in August of '08, so I'm still under the 2 year warranty. Got mine from US Appliance. Got my serial number here and am about to call Onkyo. I hope this is relatively painless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those of you who've had yours repaired, ever you since you got them back they still work properly?



I am gonna recommend that you us the service center locator in Onkyo's website to see whether there is an authorized Onkyo tecnician in your city, that way you won't have to ship it, just drop it off.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/18663974
> 
> 
> Yeah, i figured as well (a lot more than expected to pay). Kinda a crazy price for a flimsy thing. I don't know for sure, but can't you put any regular mic into that for calibrating though? It wouldn't be omnidirectional, but may just do enough...?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you should be good. You most likely will still need the receipt though (with or without the serial number, unless u got it from circuit city). I have had my repaired receiver for 2 months and it's working perfectly. But i will feel more confident after a year because that's how long most people's receiver lasted before showing signs of problems. Hopefully it is relatively painless and/or less painless than mine. Because of this common problem, the HDMI board is backordered from Onkyo. I had to wait nearly 2 months (7 weeks) for the service repair shop to get a replacement. Hopefully you won't have to wait that long.
> 
> On a side note, I found mine was slowly degrading with my ps3 as well and it not showing 1080p for a while. If you are still interested in getting 1080p for the moment until you send it in for repairs, wait up to 20 minutes (have the receiver on for up to 20 minutes) before turning on your ps3. If it takes long, what I did is reset the AV settings, manually put it to 1080i to see the display. Then manually setting to 1080p and waiting for the test to prove successful. The thing is that it will slowly get worse; meaning: if it takes 20 minutes for the receiver to be on before displaying 1080p, than slowly it will take 25 minutes, then 30, etc.
> 
> Hope this helps...



Did your PS3 mess up as well?


----------



## halcion1

Mine is starting to flake every time I switch to component (Wii) and now recently the damn x-360 on HDMI!


3 months warranty left...whew! I suppose the caps are getting old, and I have a cursed HDMI board...(damn i do not want to ship it off for god-knows-when.) Oddly, Tivo always works without fail...

I'm shocked to see how many people got burned by this...I always thought of Onkyo as a well-regarded brand - speakers sound great...


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *darkleafar* /forum/post/18664434
> 
> 
> Did your PS3 mess up as well?



Yes, unfortunately i have a 60 GB too. I got both defected AVR and the defected PS3 (60 GB). I had to send my YLOD (Yellow Light Of Death) 60 gig ps3 to get a replacement. FYI, it costed up to $180 USD to replace and get a 3 month warranty...

Geez, at least Onkyo did the receiver for free under warranty of 2 years...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *halcion1* /forum/post/18665836
> 
> 
> Mine is starting to flake every time I switch to component (Wii) and now recently the damn x-360 on HDMI!
> 
> 
> 3 months warranty left...whew! I suppose the caps are getting old, and I have a cursed HDMI board...(damn i do not want to ship it off for god-knows-when.) Oddly, Tivo always works without fail...
> 
> I'm shocked to see how many people got burned by this...I always thought of Onkyo as a well-regarded brand - speakers sound great...



Yeah, a whole lot of people get burned from this, it's as widespread as the RROD or YLOD. I've seen a whole lot of people swear off Onkyo because of this problem. BUT I believe it is the quality of the HDMI board, not its speaker, calibration, capabilities, or anything else...So to each they're own i guess. The reason why Tivo usually works and/or component (Wii) works is that it seems that this is a problem between HDMI 1080p signal. 1080i HDMI doesn't seem to be too bad and component/composite signals seem to work immediately. But yeah, if you "warm up" your receiver (keep it on upwards of 20 minutes), the 1080p signal should come through...


Good luck to you and hope this helps!


----------



## halcion1

>>LOL - the whole time I was typing that last one, I had my headlamp on and "No Signal" displayed on my TV...went as far as switching to different inputs - no luck. I've been battling this out for a while now and it is getting worse, so I'll have to see if a buddy at Fry's can work me a deal!










You know what is really strange...my PC works just fine if I use the Windows 7 keyboard shortcut after switching, it usually comes up when in 1080P mode...(Off of ATI 5750 HDMI) I've also never had an issue with Blueray, but I do that thru the MediaCenter now...


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/18663974
> 
> 
> Yeah you should be good. You most likely will still need the receipt though (with or without the serial number, unless u got it from circuit city). I have had my repaired receiver for 2 months and it's working perfectly. But i will feel more confident after a year because that's how long most people's receiver lasted before showing signs of problems. Hopefully it is relatively painless and/or less painless than mine. Because of this common problem, the HDMI board is backordered from Onkyo. I had to wait nearly 2 months (7 weeks) for the service repair shop to get a replacement. Hopefully you won't have to wait that long.
> 
> On a side note, I found mine was slowly degrading with my ps3 as well and it not showing 1080p for a while. If you are still interested in getting 1080p for the moment until you send it in for repairs, wait up to 20 minutes (have the receiver on for up to 20 minutes) before turning on your ps3. If it takes long, what I did is reset the AV settings, manually put it to 1080i to see the display. Then manually setting to 1080p and waiting for the test to prove successful. The thing is that it will slowly get worse; meaning: if it takes 20 minutes for the receiver to be on before displaying 1080p, than slowly it will take 25 minutes, then 30, etc.
> 
> Hope this helps...



I've got PDF receipt US Appliance emailed me, and I've got the serial number here. I live in East Tennessee.. and just got off the phone with an authorized repair center in North Carolina... very helpful guy but he said he would only work on items that were dropped off at his location due to some pains he'd had with dealing with Onkyo in shipping and receiving their products. He said "if I were you I'd just send it to New Jersey". I'm willing to endure what ever temporary inconvenience I have to to get my receiver in full working order again.. so I still haven't decided what to do yet. But would it be a better bet to just go ahead and send it to the regional service center in New Jersey rather than some local electronics shop in NC? There's another authorized repair shop in NC.. but I'm debating on whether or not I should just bite the bullet and ship it to NJ. These shops in NC are still 2-3 hour drives for me.



I asked him if he was familiar with this problem and he said "hdmi issues? and I answered "yes"... then he said he was familiar and that first he would replace some faulty capacitors, and if that didn't work he would replace the hdmi board. Thing is, having heard that I want the hdmi board replaced. I don't want a temporary patch that hopefully works.. especially since mine's still under warranty. I'd be pissed if they replaced the capacitors only to have them flake out months down the road when the warranty has expired.


I, too, have experience the slow degradation on my PS3. This actually started for me last year. At the time I couldn't find all these threads with people having the same issues so I thought it was my problem and mine only. I did the same thing you did on the PS3's display settings.. I'd uncheck 1080p, sometimes had to uncheck all but 480.. then one by one check them again to get the picture back. And it got the point where I had 1080p back and the problem went away for awhile.. but on Tuesday I bought Red Dead Redemption, got home excited to play and all I got was "no signal". So I went through the steps.. this time I couldn't and still haven't got anything when I check 1080p no matter how long I leave it on. That led me to do some more online searching.. this time I found all kinds of people here and on other forums with this issue. I guess I'm lucky I discovered it wasn't just me before the warranty expired.


----------



## VinnieVol

Also, which one of you is the poster who also posted the youtube vid..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnHxThGxasQ 


I find it somewhat unsettling that you sent it off, got it back several times and the problem was still there. But you eventually got it back in working order, right?


My hope is that at the time they (Onkyo) hadn't yet nailed down the source of the problem and this was a period of trial and error... and that now the replacement of the hdmi board is the established solution the the problem.


----------



## Sujay

I just found out that woofer-tweeter-woofer center channels should almost always be placed vertically than horizontally to get the best and most accurate sound out of them, so I'm thinking of doing that. Anyone here have experience putting the center speaker from the set vertically? Is it recommended for the particular speaker from the 6100? Does Audyssey fix the issues created from putting it horizontally (see article above)?


----------



## SovietSlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/18665951
> 
> 
> BUT I believe it is the quality of the HDMI board



The problem is in the HDMI board but it's not because of said boards quality but there is a oven baking it from underneath.


The quality of the parts is good but the design choice was very poor and luckily for newer model owners, onkyo revised the design with a fan.


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/18667798
> 
> 
> I'd be pissed if they replaced the capacitors only to have them flake out months down the road when the warranty has expired.



Get Onkyo to fix the unit then either sell it and buy a newer one or add your own fan like most of us do.


----------



## VinnieVol




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SovietSlayer* /forum/post/18711104
> 
> 
> 
> Get Onkyo to fix the unit then either sell it and buy a newer one or add your own fan like most of us do.



Any particular fan that you recommend? I'd like something that's pretty low-profile but will still move a good amount of air.


----------



## SovietSlayer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/18711454
> 
> 
> Any particular fan that you recommend? I'd like something that's pretty low-profile but will still move a good amount of air.



I use a 120mm PC fan without sleeved bearing because they are bad for mounting the fan horizontal.


As for moving a good amount of air. See the problem is that metal cover on the top will block a lot of the air flow and cause a good bit of noise. The more powerful the fan, the more noise or you can lift the fan above the metal but then it reduced air flow. So I personally used a dremel and cut a big hole for the air.


----------



## OmegaR3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *VinnieVol* /forum/post/18711454
> 
> 
> Any particular fan that you recommend? I'd like something that's pretty low-profile but will still move a good amount of air.



Antec Veris A/V Cooler is what I used on my S6100 receiver, it kept it cool even on low speed.


It's the thing in the middle.


----------



## Rickster391

I just discovered this thread, I've been posting in the "Onkyo 606 problems galore" thread. My 667 lost all sound thru hdmi & only had 2-3 video dropouts. I sent it in to the Denver regional svc center & got it back yesterday. They replaced 5 capacitors & 5 IC Regulators. I hooked everything back up & it seems to work well, but I lost all of my settings. I'm going to search for my mic this weekend & try to get it set back up. I bought a fan & thermal controller online & it seems to keep the receiver cooler. I will test the temp after a BD movie & post the results. here are some pictures of the fan


----------



## Rickster391

BAD NEWS FOR ME










The fix lasted 6 days, probably less than 15 hours use. No video drops but the HDMI audio started cutting out about 10 this morning while my grandson was watching cartoons. I checked the temp and it was about 88 degrees with the fan running. So I don't think it is heat causing the problem.


So I disconected everything & back to DTR in Denver tomorrow. Hopefully this time they will replace the HDMI board.


----------



## malodin

well like most everyone here i had the same issue, had to deal with a p.o.s. repair facility, i would much have rather sent it to onkyo's repair hub than deal with the people i dealt with(king audio in redmond wa) but besides that i have had it back now for 3 or 4 months, it was 2 plus months at the repair facility. and its been on basically 12hrs a day 5 days a week and not showing any signs of problems as of yet(crosses fingers)


when my hdmi board went out i had a setting turned on that allowed automatic power up of the reciever when the reciever sensed a "incoming signal" i think this is part of the hdmi board which then because it is "on" overheats the board even when it is not turned on, since getting it back i have not enabled that function and so far so good.


perhaps those who still have problems have turned that on? i didnt read anything about that so thought i would post up my thoughts on it.


p.s.

does anyone know how to get my volume display to come out my hdmi output for an hdmi input? i can only get volume on the tv when i am using a component input to a hdmi output, i want it the other way around because i rarely use the component cables and for that i can see the display on the system


----------



## venon1313

Hi. I have a Philips DVD recorder and it's connected to the Onkyo receiver through component video (it has not HDMI out) and the receiver is connected to the TV through HDMI. When I turn on the progressive scam on the DVD one white line appears at the top of the TV. It I turn it off the line disappears. The line is not continuous, it has two small parts. When I connect the DVD direct to the TV, through component video with the progressive scam turned on, there is no white line. Could you help me to solve this? Thanks.


----------



## moody03svt

having the hdmi board switching issues but luckily for me if I give it about 5 to 10 minutes and turning off and on and switching sources it works.... for now....


any repair facilities in the Raleigh, NC area? Mine is still under warranty for the next month!!


----------



## lostcase

I don't care if you have to mail it to a repair center out of state, it WILL die on you eventually. Better take care of it before you're warranty runs out.



By the way, my unit got fixed on the second visit to the repair center. They "couldn't figure out" what the problem was, until I took a video of it and posted it on youtube. HDMI card was replaced second go around..


----------



## Sujay

What do they do to get it fixed? My warranty is running out in a few months. Should I send my receiver in to see if they can put in a new HDMI board that fixes the issue for good? It works perfectly fine right now.


----------



## Rickster391

I received my set back, but much to my dismay the "technician" couldn't find anything wrong with it! But it quit working again in less than 10 minutes, so this is the email I sent the repair center and Onkyo:


I received the receiver back, the 2nd time, with the following notation "this set has been thoughly tested and did not show any defects." I find this difficult to understand. Within 10 minutes of the set being hooked back up, all sound stopped again. Sound could be restored if the set was turned off and then back on after 30 seconds or so. Then it would shut the sound off again in 8-10 minutes. To get the sound back the set would have to be shut off again for 30 more seconds. I'm wondering if this behavior is considered "not defective?"


When test playing a DVD tonight it popped after about 30 seconds, then everything went blank and the power button started flashing (protection mode). Trying to watch cable tonight the sound lasted less than a minute and then shut off. Could this be something that could be described as "defective?"


I'm sorry for the sarcasm, but I'm out the cost of the "not defective" A/V receiver and $80.00 shipping and not really sure what to do now.



Thanks for letting me vent & I'm looking at the Pioneer VSX32 or the 1120K as a replacement when they come out.


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Sujay* /forum/post/18955233
> 
> 
> What do they do to get it fixed? My warranty is running out in a few months. Should I send my receiver in to see if they can put in a new HDMI board that fixes the issue for good? It works perfectly fine right now.




I would just probably extend the warranty, just in case. I don't think I am going the Onkyo route anymore. This was my first AVR, she was good to me for a while, but I don't like playing Russian Roulette.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rickster391* /forum/post/18963436
> 
> 
> I received my set back, but much to my dismay the "technician" couldn't find anything wrong with it! But it quit working again in less than 10 minutes, so this is the email I sent the repair center and Onkyo:
> 
> 
> I received the receiver back, the 2nd time, with the following notation "this set has been thoughly tested and did not show any defects." I find this difficult to understand. Within 10 minutes of the set being hooked back up, all sound stopped again. Sound could be restored if the set was turned off and then back on after 30 seconds or so. Then it would shut the sound off again in 8-10 minutes. To get the sound back the set would have to be shut off again for 30 more seconds. I'm wondering if this behavior is considered "not defective?"
> 
> 
> When test playing a DVD tonight it popped after about 30 seconds, then everything went blank and the power button started flashing (protection mode). Trying to watch cable tonight the sound lasted less than a minute and then shut off. Could this be something that could be described as "defective?"
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for the sarcasm, but I'm out the cost of the "not defective" A/V receiver and $80.00 shipping and not really sure what to do now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent & I'm looking at the Pioneer VSX32 or the 1120K as a replacement when they come out.



Rickster, I would call Onkyo and raise hell. Explain to them whats going on, even go as far as taking a video and posting it on youtube, and linking it to your email. That's exactly what I did and got my HDMI "daughter" card replaced. Also, ***** to the repair center. Make sure you most definitely DO NOT pay for shipping again, make Onkyo or the dealer send you a label to pay for shipping both ways.


I drove mine to the repair center to avoid shipping costs. When it messed up again, I called them and wouldn't take any of their crap. I was sent a FEDEX label to ship it out, and they shipped it back to me for free.


----------



## Sujay




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/18963541
> 
> 
> I would just probably extend the warranty, just in case.



Extend the warranty? How?


----------



## lostcase

I was thinking about either getting from Onkyo directly:
http://www.shoponkyo.com/products.cfm?group_id=10 





Or probably using SquareTrade:

https://www.squaretrade.com/pages/


----------



## Rickster391

_Rickster, I would call Onkyo and raise hell. Explain to them whats going on, even go as far as taking a video and posting it on youtube, and linking it to your email. That's exactly what I did and got my HDMI "daughter" card replaced. Also, ***** to the repair center. Make sure you most definitely DO NOT pay for shipping again, make Onkyo or the dealer send you a label to pay for shipping both ways.

I drove mine to the repair center to avoid shipping costs. When it messed up again, I called them and wouldn't take any of their crap. I was sent a FEDEX label to ship it out, and they shipped it back to me for free.[/quote]_


I started with the email route. I won't be able to call until late this week so I thought I would give the email a chance. I'm seriously thinking that I don't want to touch Onkyo again, always wondering if tonight it's going to blow or fry my other equipment. Just another way to say "Russian Roulette" I guess.


If it wasn't 900+ miles to the nearest "authorized" service center I would drop it off. The one good service center around here said they had too much work from Onkyo & dropped them.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rocket_Man* /forum/post/18512040
> 
> 
> I've had mine for about 14 months. Probably average the same as you...2 hours a day. I have not had any major issues. On power up, I sometimes I see the the "Searching for Signal" thing pop up 2 or 3 times before it connects. I also sometimes get snow. I just change the channel and all is well. I just chalk it up to handshake issues, or the order of my power up.
> 
> 
> AVS forum is great, but remember, people with problems are much more likely to post here.



Yup no problems here either, everything works fine and my 2 years are about up. I'm wondering if its worth purchasing the extended warranty through Onkyo and how much it is.


Also what is the exact "HDMI" problem everybody is having, basically the inputs dont work? Is there any signs to look out for? I'm curious so I can keep an eye on mine that these problems dont surface.


----------



## lostcase




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/18967235
> 
> 
> Yup no problems here either, everything works fine and my 2 years are about up. I'm wondering if its worth purchasing the extended warranty through Onkyo and how much it is.
> 
> 
> Also what is the exact "HDMI" problem everybody is having, basically the inputs dont work? Is there any signs to look out for? I'm curious so I can keep an eye on mine that these problems dont surface.



jbdawson, look at my sig with my youtube vid, thats the issue everyone is having.


----------



## isdsms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rickster391* /forum/post/18963436
> 
> 
> I received my set back, but much to my dismay the "technician" couldn't find anything wrong with it! But it quit working again in less than 10 minutes, so this is the email I sent the repair center and Onkyo:
> 
> 
> I received the receiver back, the 2nd time, with the following notation "this set has been thoughly tested and did not show any defects." I find this difficult to understand. Within 10 minutes of the set being hooked back up, all sound stopped again. Sound could be restored if the set was turned off and then back on after 30 seconds or so. Then it would shut the sound off again in 8-10 minutes. To get the sound back the set would have to be shut off again for 30 more seconds. I'm wondering if this behavior is considered "not defective?"
> 
> 
> When test playing a DVD tonight it popped after about 30 seconds, then everything went blank and the power button started flashing (protection mode). Trying to watch cable tonight the sound lasted less than a minute and then shut off. Could this be something that could be described as "defective?"
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for the sarcasm, but I'm out the cost of the "not defective" A/V receiver and $80.00 shipping and not really sure what to do now.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent & I'm looking at the Pioneer VSX32 or the 1120K as a replacement when they come out.



I had a similar problem with mine. It wasn't until I moved the unit so that there was ample air flow around the unit allowing the heat to dissipate, did it work properly. FWIW


----------



## Rickster391




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *isdsms* /forum/post/18979662
> 
> 
> I had a similar problem with mine. It wasn't until I moved the unit so that there was ample air flow around the unit allowing the heat to dissipate, did it work properly. FWIW



I put a fan on mine as when it went bad the first time I noted the case was very hot to the touch on the top. See my previous post for the fan info. The fan was keeping the case temp below 90 degrees this time, but it still failed a 2nd & 3rd time. The 2nd failure was in about 6 days, the 3rd in 10 minutes.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/18968235
> 
> 
> jbdawson, look at my sig with my youtube vid, thats the issue everyone is having.



Whew guess im lucky I havent experienced any of those problems.


For what its worth I have a fan on mine. I noticed like the poster above the casing on mine really hot to the touch - so I got a fan from Cooler Guys. It's got a built in temp gauge anything above 85-90 degrees or so it kicks on.


Its been going for nearly 2 years strong so you know its quality. If interested you can check them out here I paid about 50 bucks well worth it IMO http://www.coolerguys.com/


----------



## rawlesawh




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dvdmth* /forum/post/18607502
> 
> 
> I wish that's what they'd do with our receiver. After the third malfunction, the repair shop told us to contact Onkyo and ask for a replacement, but when we called Onkyo they told us to take it back to the shop, though they did give us a case number and said the shop would determine if the unit warranted being replaced. All they did was "fix" it again, and we're back to where we started. I'm not sure if they'll listen to a report of the unit "still working but measured to take in more amps than usual after in use for a few hours," but we'll find out soon enough. (We have not used the 6100 since discovering the anomaly in power draw.)



I just took my receiver in to an authorized dealer here in NYC and he said it should take about 2 weeks. I was actually surprised considering everyone else's stories.


I've actually had both problems. First, my HDMI inputs stopped working. So I said what the hell and listened to some music on the radio and then pop, my speakers went out. As soon as I heard it, I thought of you.


I actually told the technician that the HDMI board needs to be replaced (FWIW I saw him write down order new HDMI PCB Board) and to check the power supply for the popping sound. He wrote down everything I said and said see you in two weeks. Hope it gets fixed.


----------



## ballz2

Any updates to that repair story?


----------



## rexb610




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kevinhcraig* /forum/post/18546894
> 
> 
> Update: I modified this laptop cooler and placed it on top of the receiver, and it keeps it cool as miles davis - not even a little bit of heat. I was shocked. All it does it suck the hot air out of the receiver and blow it upwards - but it seems to do the trick. 11 bucks aint bad.
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested, once you get the cooler, immediately remove the fan from the plastic case, as the case is not needed. You then will want to disable the blue lights, as these are annoying. I did this by crushing them with needle nosed pliers. Not so graceful, but effective. Then, just plug it into a USB source (I have a 5 dollar powered USB device), and place the fan on top of the receiver. Its dead silent and low profile.



Hi Kevin, is it possible for you to post a picture of your fan with S6100 set-up? would like to get an idea how it looks like (how high and how much clearance i may need) as i have and open stand and the receiver has a shelf on top of it (about 2-3 inches i think). Other concern is that if it blows up with shelf on top then air just bounces back? Also, what do you mean by powered USB device?


My 606 is going strong, almost 2 years now and don't see any weird signs (knock on wood, bought it as a refurb unit from shop Onkyo as S7100 package. It's been working longer hours lately (5-6 hours) since i added an HTPC to the home theater set-up. I thought adding a fan to keep it cooler won't hurt.


----------



## rawlesawh

so it's been a little over three weeks now and I still have yet to receive my unit back. the first time i called up, the tech told me he was on vacation the previous week. the second time, i called he said call him in another week b/c he ordered the parts and they should be in by then. i finally called yesterday and he told me my parts didn't come in b/c they're backordered. so this time he told me to call in another week.


i'm thoroughly perturbed about the whole situation. if it wasn't being repaired for free, i would ***** and moan and ask for a refund back. i just finished renovating my house and as I was installing the unit, it went bad. so i haven't been able to watch a movie with surround sound yet.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/18484498
> 
> 
> Also, on a different note, wanted to update anyone who may be interested on the repair of my R667...
> 
> 
> When first dropping off my unit at a service repair center, they already warned that it would take 1 month for the wait since all these hdmi boards are being replaced so the hdmi boards are being back-ordered...
> *BUT* it has already been more than *1 month and a half!!!* i'm pretty peeved right now as during this time Ninja Assassin and God of War III came out and I am still waiting on my 7 ch. surround sound before playing/purchasing these...
> 
> ...they even said that if Onkyo would see fit (being there isn't enough hdmi boards to go around, too much time and labor) Onkyo would simply send a brand new unit. ********.
> 
> So just an update and warning to those getting their units repaired or thinking about it...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/18529405
> 
> A Final Update
> 
> So...after 7 weeks! (Nearly 2 months), I finally got my unit back. They sent it through UPS and got to me within 3 business days (2 day shipping it seems...)
> 
> I can't exactly remember what the HDMI board looked like before I sent it in, but it does seem that the board is different.
> 
> After going through the painstaking process of putting back the wires and re-calibrating (through the audessey/mic) the levels, it seems to be working really well (at least for now...) I don't have to wait longer than 5 seconds to get any kind of signal (480-1080p).
> 
> I can't remember if it said "no signal" on the osd within the 5 seconds of turning it on to the cable box input, but if it's only 5 seconds than that's alright; as long as it doesn't progressively get longer.
> 
> I will probably make another small update a few months from now after the receiver gets some use but here's hoping it'll finally be resolved and still working properly in a year!



To rawlesawh, i'm sorry you're having such a hard time getting your unit repaired. Trust me, I absolutely know where you are coming from. Here's hoping yours does not take as long as mine did (7 weeks/2months)!!! But yeah, it was explained to me that so many of the r667 and 606's were having so much HDMI board problems that the units are very backordered and Onkyo can't manufacture and ship 'em out fast enough. So it comes down/depends on your timing when you bring it in and if onkyo had just sent out shipments to their repair centers.

THIS SHOULD BE A WARNING FOR THOSE THINKING OF GETTING THEIR UNITS REPAIRED OR REPLACING THE HDMI BOARD (IN WARRANTY): you should call your repair center FIRST, see if they have the board in stock already! If not, I/we suggest waiting til they do (this way you can still somewhat enjoy your 5.1/7.1 surround even if it is a bit tedious with the long loading and popping...). Even if there is some sort of queue or order, I went without my receiver for 7 weeks and found out a person who brought it in a week after I got mine back only had to wait a week for his replacement!!! Moral of the story: wait til they get it in stock...unless you want to wait even longer _without_ surround sound while you wait.


here's hoping for you rawlesawh...


----------



## rawlesawh

simplepinoi177, thanks for the condolences.


the thing is, when I took the unit to get repaired i specifically asked the tech if the board was backordered. he assured me it wasn't backordered and that the board would be ordered same day.


here's hoping it doesn't take as long as your did. that must've been really tough. even my wife is asking when we're going to get it back and she was the one who was opposed to the whole surround system in the first place.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawlesawh* /forum/post/19110012
> 
> 
> simplepinoi177, thanks for the condolences.
> 
> 
> the thing is, when I took the unit to get repaired i specifically asked the tech if the board was backordered. he assured me it wasn't backordered and that the board would be ordered same day.
> 
> 
> here's hoping it doesn't take as long as your did. that must've been really tough. even my wife is asking when we're going to get it back and she was the one who was opposed to the whole surround system in the first place.



hmmm i hope he wasn't wrong/mistaken/misleading when he said "that the board would be ordered same day," because just because it's ordered the day you dropped it off, doesn't mean that it would take just as long...







...here's hoping!


also...yes i also hope yours doesn't take as long as mine...but i'd already be doubtful/hesitant when he said that it wouldn't/shouldn't be backordered because the way r667's and 606's are failing and need hdmi board replacing..there really isn't a time that they aren't backordered... again, good luck to ya!


----------



## jbdawson

So just wondering is it normal behavior to have to crank up the volume to about 45-50 to have the sound at best loud?


I hate that I have to have the volume turned up so high, and all my speakers db levels are already cranked up more than normal.


Is it the center or front speakers that are maybe lousy and requiring the volume be so high to be heard? Any recommendation on speaker upgrades you guys recommend which in turn gave better all around sound??


looking to upgrade something on this unit to bring a spark back to it any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Rickster391

It's been 5 weeks since I sent my receiver back to Denver DTR for the 3rd time. I've had 3 calls saying they were ordering new parts. I was finally home today & talked to the CS rep. They replaced the HDMI board and a few more capacitors, but it didn't solve the problem. So they ordered a new mother board on 9-3. Probably another month before I get it back, that is if the mother board fixes the problem. I think if they added a new power supply it would be a new receiver.


I will give Onkyo one last chance, then I will vote with my $ elsewhere. The new Pioneer Elite's are getting rave reviews.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jbdawson* /forum/post/19156582
> 
> 
> So just wondering is it normal behavior to have to crank up the volume to about 45-50 to have the sound at best loud?
> 
> 
> I hate that I have to have the volume turned up so high, and all my speakers db levels are already cranked up more than normal.
> 
> 
> Is it the center or front speakers that are maybe lousy and requiring the volume be so high to be heard? Any recommendation on speaker upgrades you guys recommend which in turn gave better all around sound??
> 
> 
> looking to upgrade something on this unit to bring a spark back to it any suggestions would be appreciated



Yeah that seems to be the normal set up for me...but you never know...because it might have something to do with the setup of your Audyssey calibrations...

...As per your request for suggestions, a good idea that I have done is add/raise unto the source using the Intellivolume option. Even upping it +1dB does a lot (although it doesn't seem that it is a normal 1dB because say i'm set at using 37, adding 5db's from the Intellivolume makes it sounds a lot louder than simply raising the 37 to 42 [sorry this sounds complicated]). It will let you add on up to +12dB. You should try this before anything, adding the full +12 will get it pretty loud at 37 already...

post back how it works out and what you think! hope it helps....


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rickster391* /forum/post/19157907
> 
> 
> It's been 5 weeks since I sent my receiver back to Denver DTR for the 3rd time. I've had 3 calls saying they were ordering new parts. I was finally home today & talked to the CS rep. They replaced the HDMI board and a few more capacitors, but it didn't solve the problem. So they ordered a new mother board on 9-3. Probably another month before I get it back, that is if the mother board fixes the problem. I think if they added a new power supply it would be a new receiver.
> 
> 
> I will give Onkyo one last chance, then I will vote with my $ elsewhere. The new Pioneer Elite's are getting rave reviews.



I feel and sympathize with you Rickster, but if you are going elsewhere, I suggest you keep this one thing in mind (as i was pondering it as well if I were to look for another receiver)...

This receiver R667/S6100/S7100 had also gotten "rave reviews" as well. Also, when it first came out, it had more options,components, and high end hardware for a HTiB. Again, there was many rave reviews about this receiver, but none of them really talked about the failings of its HDMI board...

just something to consider....


----------



## Rickster391




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/19157948
> 
> 
> I feel and sympathize with you Rickster, but if you are going elsewhere, I suggest you keep this one thing in mind (as i was pondering it as well if I were to look for another receiver)...
> 
> This receiver R667/S6100/S7100 had also gotten "rave reviews" as well. Also, when it first came out, it had more options,components, and high end hardware for a HTiB. Again, there was many rave reviews about this receiver, but none of them really talked about the failings of its HDMI board...
> 
> just something to consider....



Yes, there is always a possibility that the grass may not be greener on the other side. But I have been without a receiver now since May and really have no way to know when it will be back. Then there is going to be part of me that is always waiting for the NEXT time it goes bad. Is it going to take another component out with it? I hope that I get it back and never have a problem for 5 years. What I'm saying is, if there is a problem & Onkyo will not replace it, I'm spending my $ elsewhere.


What I do know is that it s%#ks to watch a movie that I know has a great sound track and have to listen to it thru the tinny TV speakers.


----------



## rawlesawh

so, after 5 weeks I finally received my unit. I come home set it up, start with the satellite, works fine, next is the oppo player, that works fine, next up blu-ray....and here the story begins. it still doesn't recognize the blu-ray connection. i'm really upset. i've spent 6 hours on this thing now and I have no idea what to do. the repair shop says blah blah blah works perfectly, you're good to go. not even 2 hours into it, it's f-ed up again. i'm fed up and going to bed.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rawlesawh* /forum/post/19169673
> 
> 
> so, after 5 weeks I finally received my unit. I come home set it up, start with the satellite, works fine, next is the oppo player, that works fine, next up blu-ray....and here the story begins. it still doesn't recognize the blu-ray connection. i'm really upset. i've spent 6 hours on this thing now and I have no idea what to do. the repair shop says blah blah blah works perfectly, you're good to go. not even 2 hours into it, it's f-ed up again. i'm fed up and going to bed.



I know this may be simple and sound ignorant, but just making sure...

...you have made sure to properly "source" the input of your bluray player, correct? just making sure/a suggestion...

good luck to you...


----------



## jbdawson

So just curious this is a question for all, are you guys using Audessey setup or do you have it off and are just tweaking the Db levels to your liking manually?


Audessey seems to leave my set up sounding to low....


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *simplepinoi177* /forum/post/19157923
> 
> 
> Yeah that seems to be the normal set up for me...but you never know...because it might have something to do with the setup of your Audyssey calibrations...
> 
> ...As per your request for suggestions, a good idea that I have done is add/raise unto the source using the Intellivolume option. Even upping it +1dB does a lot (although it doesn't seem that it is a normal 1dB because say i'm set at using 37, adding 5db's from the Intellivolume makes it sounds a lot louder than simply raising the 37 to 42 [sorry this sounds complicated]). It will let you add on up to +12dB. You should try this before anything, adding the full +12 will get it pretty loud at 37 already...
> 
> post back how it works out and what you think! hope it helps....



I cranked it up +2 it seems to sound louder, im just really confused as to whats best to do....crank up the intellivolume, leave it as is but crank up the speaker db levels, use or dont use Audessey hell I'm really confused.


I've asked before but I'll ask again what are everybodys + / - db levels for all your speakers? As for mine here is what they are currently my main listening point is about 6-9ft distance from my speakers. Do you guys notice anything out of the ordinary? This is using Audessey tweaked to my liking, are the levels to high in the +5 6 db range? Also how about as for the subwoofer whats everybody else set to?



Center +3dB (upgraded to Polk cs-10 which is louder therefore lower)

Left / Right +6dB

Surr Left / Right +5dB

Surr Back Left / Right +6dB

Subwoofer -4dB (knob cranked about a 1/4 of the way, if any higher sounds distorted)


----------



## rawlesawh

ok, so i figured it out. i was actually using a cheap hdmi cable that I received with my tv mount while my order of new ones arrived from monoprice. that was the issue, they were 'cheap'. i was getting an error on the blu-ray and didn't notice it. so i changed the hdmi cable out and works like a charm.


been a week and no problems yet as I knock on some wood.


however, I am having the same issue of the audyssey settings being to low.


----------



## cyclejoe1

I, and many other people feel that Audssey does a fair job of setting up the sound levels except for the middle front channel. After trying many different things including setting everything up with a sound meter, what seems to be the best for me is to run Audssey and then set the subwoofer crossover to 100 and boost the sound level on the front center speaker by an additional +4. Seems to work for me.

CycleJoe


----------



## Sujay

I would agree with circlejoe1. I try not to bump the center up too much (I have it at +5 right now, with the left and rights at +3), and rather just turn the overall volume up. Once you get it at a relatively high but normal level, everything sort of evens out properly. After using Audyssey, it's a bit hard to go back.


I have the crossover to 120hz. For the included speakers, is it wise to go too far below that? Won't it start sending the lower bass to the speakers? I'm not sure if they're rated to properly go that low.


----------



## marx2k

Purchased 9/9/09 from OneCall. Today it turns out the HDMI1 on the receive no longer takes any input. HDMI2, HDMI3 work just fine from the same components I'm testing on HDMI1. Have to send it for repairs. Closest authorized repair center... 323mi away (I'm in Madison, WI. Closest is Madison Heights, MI.


----------



## marx2k

Scratch that. HDMI3 just went out too.


----------



## banunoo

I've had the same problem with the HDMI going out on me. I just got the receiver and its already in the repair shop. I bought it from someone on craigslist so I don't have the original receipt so no warranty accommodations are being extended towards me. Onkyo customer service is terrible. Every time I have called them to ask them anything, they seem as though they could care less about my problems or questions.

Well as I said, the receiver is in the repair shop due to the HDMI issues (not recognizing 360 and the sound cutting in and out while watching cable). They told me that the HDMI board needs to be replaced. The board alone costs them $160 and then they are charging me $140 for installation and tax.

I bought the thing for $300 and here they want $300 more just to put a new HDMI board in. I think its absolutely ridiculous. This is my first experience with Onkyo and this will be my last.


----------



## GeekGirl3K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *marx2k* /forum/post/19293793
> 
> 
> Purchased 9/9/09 from OneCall. Today it turns out the HDMI1 on the receive no longer takes any input. HDMI2, HDMI3 work just fine from the same components I'm testing on HDMI1. Have to send it for repairs. Closest authorized repair center... 323mi away (I'm in Madison, WI. Closest is Madison Heights, MI.



That's funny. I'm in Madison, too. When I first looked up service centers on the Onkyo website and saw "Madison" I was momentarily excited that there was some place close, but then realized it was _not_ Madison WI, but Madison Heights, Michigan!







GRR!


What I can't wrap my head around is why the thing will work _immediately_ with my DVR over HDMI, but for whatever reason it doesn't work with my PS3 over HDMI. It doesn't make sense to me. Having compared HD sound with a simple toslink connection (Pirates 3 was done NO justice at ALL), I do NOT want to resort to that option.


I thought about using splitters or switchers as a go-between, but - based on this thread - I have no real hope that it will work as the problem is much too serious. Oh, and my receipt is lost in the vortex of my house, so I'd have to pay to get is fixed anyway.


*SIGH*


----------



## Rickster391

Finally was able to get my receiver back and hooked up. Been up for a few weeks and still performing well. They replaced a bunch of IC and Caps and a new HDMI board. Hope that fixes the problems I had with picture and sound. I have noted that the receiver still runs hot, someone previously posted that the new HDMI board ran cooler. I tried it w/out my fan and in 10 minutes it was VERY warm (nearing hot) to the touch. Put the fan on it and now it stays barely warm to the touch. I will keep you posted as to it's longevity.


----------



## GeekGirl3K




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeekGirl3K* /forum/post/19398496
> 
> 
> What I can't wrap my head around is why the thing will work _immediately_ with my DVR over HDMI, but for whatever reason it doesn't work with my PS3 over HDMI. It doesn't make sense to me.



GREAT NEWS! I have searched this thread to find similar issues hoping to try some of the solutions that had worked for other people. I was unsuccessful until I read about it being a 1080P / HDMI issue which made sense since my DVR worked over HDMI. So I tried changing my PS3 output to exclude 1080P and it worked! I don't think I'll notice the difference - certainly not like I did with the HD audio vs. standard audio - so I think I just saved 400 bucks! It still takes a few minutes to recognize my PS3 and I do have to scroll through inputs and then back again to get it to catch the signal. However, compared to the 90+ minutes I had to wait before I could use my PS3, I think I prefer the 5 minutes it takes now even if it's technically a visual loss.


HAZZAH!


----------



## JdFoX187

Sorry to bump this thread, but I have a question about my unit. I have a standard setup for my PS3. It's connected to the receiver with an HDMI cable, and I have another one going from the receiver to the television. I had to go through and manually select all of the audio settings manually on the PS3 because it was detecting my television through the stereo.


I now have a BDP-N460 blu ray player, and I have no way of doing that on here. But when I play a blu ray movie, it just outputs in 2-channel audio. I'm sure there's something I'm not thinking of where the blu ray player won't see the TV through a setting in the stereo, so it can output multi-channel sound. But I haven't figured it out. Any help?


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JdFoX187* /forum/post/19554094
> 
> 
> I now have a BDP-N460 blu ray player, and I have no way of doing that on here. But when I play a blu ray movie, it just outputs in 2-channel audio. I'm sure there's something I'm not thinking of where the blu ray player won't see the TV through a setting in the stereo, so it can output multi-channel sound. But I haven't figured it out. Any help?



Hi JdFoX187, what are the N460 settings?


Try setting Audio (HDMI) to AUTO and BD Audio Setting to DIRECT.


And also note sometimes a Blu Ray disc will default to the standard DD/DTS track, so you might have to manually select the TrueHD/DTS-MA soundtrack. Normally this will be found under Audio or Language Setting.


----------



## Rickster391

It's been 2 months now since the "repaired" (for the 3rd time) 667 receiver has been hooked up. No problems at all.


I hope all of you who have experienced the same problems can get like results.


----------



## harv31

I was wondering if any of you have had problems with the sub woofer not working all the time. It seems that mine has a mind of its own and only kicks in when it feels like it.


----------



## PeterGibbons316

So I bought the HT-S6100 from Circuit City in Nov of 2008 before they went out of business. Roughly a year later I had the same HDMI board problems that everyone else seems to have. The Onkyo people didn't seem to have any idea what was going on and it took about 2 months and several Onkyo authorized repair shops to get the issue corrected. Now here it is roughly another year later and I am starting to have the same issues again.


My question is this - have they changed the design in the past year or so to fix this issue? I don't want to have to pay to get it repaired every year.


I'm thinking of just replacing it with a Denon, would their AVR-1911 or AVR-791 serve as a direct replacement for the RT-667?


----------



## Rickster391




> Quote:
> _My question is this - have they changed the design in the past year or so to fix this issue? I don't want to have to pay to get it repaired every year.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of just replacing it with a Denon, would their AVR-1911 or AVR-791 serve as a direct replacement for the RT-667?_



Peter


My set took 3 trips (to Denver) and 2+ months to get "fixed" under warranty. I'm hoping that I get a full year out of it, then when (not if) it goes bad I will replace it with something that has been out for a year or more with no "known" problems.


----------



## sunkil

A follow-up to my repair in April (multiple trips to the local shop, only fixed after shipped to the regional service center and what sounds like a complete rebuild of the inside) ... everything's still working great, and since then I've even upgraded to an HDTV and the HDMI works as well.


However, after my experience, I had fully intended see how things went and then grab the extended warranty before my current warranty expires. When I checked the Onkyo site last week, the extended warranty for the 6100 is not available because it's no longer "a current model." I don't know if that's common practice for manufacturer's warranties, but seems weak to me.


----------



## gover2087

Sorry if these questions have been answered already, but I've combed through the thread for a few hours and couldn't find if they've been answered.


First, like many of you, I've had to send my HT-R667 receiver (I bought the HTIB) to get repaired about a month ago, a day short of the 2 yr warranty, because it wasn't recognizing any of the inputs without me turning the receiver on a few times. I received it back fairly quick, about 2 weeks, and they said they replaced a few capacitors and what not on the HDMI board, but not the HDMI board itself. I can not get my Wii, which I had hooked up prior to sending it in, to display widescreen since receiving it back. I have the settings on my Wii set to 16:9 and the receivers settings are as follows:


6-2. OSD Setup

Immediate Display: ON

Monitor Type: 16:9

Display Position: Top

7-3. HDMI

Output Resolution: Through

Zoom Mode: Full


I've tinkered with these options to no avail. My question is, is this just something I have set up wrong in the settings that I can fix or did they somehow mess something up during their repair that only lets non-HDMI components output in 4:3? My PS3 and 360 work fine through the receiver and are displayed in 16:9.


Second, would this receiver be compatible if I were to buy a 3D tv sometime soon? I've read that you don't necessarily need HDMI 1.4 for 3D as long as you have "High Speed HDMI" equipped components like the PS3 does.


Thanks.


----------



## simplepinoi177




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gover2087* /forum/post/19761424
> 
> 
> Sorry if these questions have been answered already, but I've combed through the thread for a few hours and couldn't find if they've been answered.
> 
> 
> First, like many of you, I've had to send my HT-R667 receiver (I bought the HTIB) to get repaired about a month ago, a day short of the 2 yr warranty, because it wasn't recognizing any of the inputs without me turning the receiver on a few times. I received it back fairly quick, about 2 weeks, and they said they replaced a few capacitors and what not on the HDMI board, but not the HDMI board itself. I can not get my Wii, which I had hooked up prior to sending it in, to display widescreen since receiving it back. I have the settings on my Wii set to 16:9 and the receivers settings are as follows:
> 
> 
> 6-2. OSD Setup
> 
> Immediate Display: ON
> 
> Monitor Type: 16:9
> 
> Display Position: Top
> 
> 7-3. HDMI
> 
> Output Resolution: Through
> 
> Zoom Mode: Full
> 
> 
> I've tinkered with these options to no avail. My question is, is this just something I have set up wrong in the settings that I can fix or did they somehow mess something up during their repair that only lets non-HDMI components output in 4:3? My PS3 and 360 work fine through the receiver and are displayed in 16:9.
> 
> 
> Second, would this receiver be compatible if I were to buy a 3D tv sometime soon? I've read that you don't necessarily need HDMI 1.4 for 3D as long as you have "High Speed HDMI" equipped components like the PS3 does.
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Most likely they may have accidentally resetted some settings during the repair (or by default, repairing it resets settings)...


It's been a while, but I believe you need to set your output resolution to Auto or 1080i for it to display as widescreen as possible (not the whole screen as it is upconverting a 480 to 1080i)...It seemed to do the trick to my Wii, but I haven't played/turned on the Wii in a while so...


----------



## sunten1

Anyone this type of issue?


Components:

Panasonic 42 S2

Onkyo 6100

IPOD Touch


I have the TV Connected to the Receiver via HDMI. I play my Ipod with the TV off or on and I get no bass. So I disconnect the HDMI cable and I have bass now. Not sure what the issue is, but I would really like to solve it. This did happen to me a couple times when I got the system initially I just don't remember what I did to fix it.


----------



## lostcase

Wow, so after many months of not having any issues, I am now getting a Green screen from my comcast box, I have to toggle from CBL/SAT to Aux, then back to CBL/SAT to get the picture back. Looks like my receiver is dying again..


----------



## Rickster391

It's now been 6 months & the receiver is still running. Seems the replacing of the HDMI board did the trick. BUT I did install a fan that keeps the receiver at the barely warm feel compared to the very hot feeling when it first quit back in May 2010. I feel very lucky that I found this and other AVS forums so I could have the knowledge and support to get Onkyo to fix their mistake properly.


Thanks all

Rick


----------



## lostcase

Awesome Rickster..


I'm going to dremel the top of mine and add a fan to prevent mine from messing up anymore..


----------



## salam2009

Thanks man


----------



## Rickster391




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lostcase* /forum/post/20182027
> 
> 
> Awesome Rickster..
> 
> 
> I'm going to dremel the top of mine and add a fan to prevent mine from messing up anymore..



You don't need to cut the top, just lay a fan on the top. If you have a USB port nearby you can get a USB powered fan that is designed to stay on forever. I didn't have a USB port near so I bought a wall plug power supply & a thermal switch that works great. I posted pictures of the fan in that post & on the same page is other fan info.


Heat is the major enemy of electronics so I wish companies would stop allowing heat trapping designs. Sometimes I wonder if the design flaws are on purpose to shorten the life of the product so we will buy replacements. I had an auto computer that was insulated & no venting, after the second full computer replacement I ripped the insulation shroud off. Drove the car for another 150k with no more computer problems.


----------



## jbdawson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rickster391* /forum/post/20203379
> 
> 
> You don't need to cut the top, just lay a fan on the top. If you have a USB port nearby you can get a USB powered fan that is designed to stay on forever. I didn't have a USB port near so I bought a wall plug power supply & a thermal switch that works great. I posted pictures of the fan in that post & on the same page is other fan info.
> 
> 
> Heat is the major enemy of electronics so I wish companies would stop allowing heat trapping designs. Sometimes I wonder if the design flaws are on purpose to shorten the life of the product so we will buy replacements. I had an auto computer that was insulated & no venting, after the second full computer replacement I ripped the insulation shroud off. Drove the car for another 150k with no more computer problems.



+1


I have had my onkyo since 08' and it hasn't failed me thus far, had a fan since day one. I got mine from coolerguys it's got the thermal sensor and automatically goes on and shuts off when at a cool temp


Quick question guys is this receiver capable of connecting to Hdmi 1.4?


----------



## lostcase

I'm thinking about doing a side project and seeing how far I can mod it up. Of course, once it is no longer my main AVR. You guys are right though, easiest way would be lay a usb fan ontop.


jbdawson,


3D, which requires a hdmi 1.4a board, would not work on this receiver. However if you do get any equipment that has 1.4a, it will work, just not to its full potential..


----------



## nirv

I just fixed my Onkyo HT-R667's 5 minute HDMI warmup problem using the method in this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gj0x5S9ez5U 


Bought 5 100uF 35v capacitors from Radioshack, took out the HDMI board and soldered myself and it now works instantly. Less than $18 for parts including soldering iron, and less than 1 hour of work.


----------



## hd54321

Has anyone hacked the internal IR sensor on this receiver to hookup an external 3.5mm jack?


----------



## jbdawson

Is anybody else's HT-S6100 still going?


I had mine since '08 but did get it repaired once about 6 months ago for bad capacitors (even though I was out of warranty). I'm hoping I can get another year or so out of it.


----------



## rexb610

I have the HT-S7100 practically the same as HT-S6100 with the TR-606 receiver. Yep still going strong since i bought it as a "refurbed item" back in 2008!! I only added a fan on top of the unit to fix the overheating problem and is in an open home theater stand. I have not upgraded anything on it, still the same speakers that came with the HTIB . Still enjoying the awesome room filling sound in my home.


----------



## drblank1

I know its been more than a 1.5 years since someone posted on this forum. I am hoping someone will see this post. This is a great HTIB. I've had the S6100 since 2007 (as a refurbished deal) and only had to replace the capacitors on the HDMI board once. Besides that, this HTIB works great and the sound is still incredible and powerful.

My question is this: I have new 2014 Samsung 3D TV and 3D Blu-ray. Because this receiver can only produce 1080i video at its best, I have always passed-through 720p and 1080p. So with 3D, would it still work if I only "pass-through" the 3D video signal? Would it not be the same as hooking up the Blu-ray HDMI output directly to the TV if I just passed-through the video signal?

I still want to utilize the best sound by using HDMI hook-up to my receiver from my blu-ray.


Just wondering. I don't have a 3D Blu-ray disc yet. Waiting for Xmas for something. 

Thanks.


----------



## Brandn0117

*Yep*

Still have the HT-S6100 rocking. I had to have the HDMI board/capacitors replaced 2x on the 667, both under warranty, but it does work OK now, despite losing picture for about 1second when inputs change or after the unit has been on for about 10minutes. it is not a horrible issue but it does kind of suck, after it does it one time it won't do it again on that input. Sound is still amazing.


----------



## HalfSpec

Sorry to raise this one from the dead. I still have a fully functioning HT-S6100 without any HDMI board problems. I'm an electrical engineer by trade and am considering replacing the capacitors as a preventative measure. Does anyone recommend that or is this the sort of problem that if it hasn't already cropped up, it probably will never come up?

Thanks
Lane


----------

